# This'll be the month to remember, with BFPs in September!



## pdxmom

This'll be the month to remember, with BFPs in September!

Hello All,

My name is Sonia ...dh and me have been TTC for the past 2 years...we've had 2 losses so far...but we defenitely are hopeful for the future and know tht our rainbow baby is soon going to be with us...

Many of us on this thread have been together for a while and like to use first names which are listed below. We welcome new members! If I have missed anyone, please let me know and I will add you in! Best of luck to everyone, hopefully this is our lucky month!
LETS DO THIS LADIES!!!!!!!!


THE CHATTY CATHYS: (Almost HALFWAY there LADIES!!! )


Jury- Julie DUE MAY!
Bubs- Emily DUE 11/1/13
Golds- Nikki DUE 1/18/14
TTC- Rachel DUE APRIL!
Disney- Kara DUE APRIL!
Waves- Amanda DUE 3/12/14
mwhite7- Morgan DUE APRIL!

Pdx - Sonia
HWPG- Mirolee
Clynn- Cassidy
asmcsm- Ashlee
NDT- Nichole
Cowgirl07- Katrina
Robert- Amanda
Prgirl_11- Marie
mommyxofxone- Beth (Mofo lol)
frsttimemama- Sandy
VivianJean- Amelia
BrunetteBimbo- BB
Lotalaughs16- Brittney
CantHrdlyWait- Britt
Kiamaria83- Colette
___________________

SmallTownGirl- STG
Miss LaLa- LaLa
littlesteph- Steph
BBWttc29-BBW
Hoping- Kyla
Lausie-Laura due 10/10/13
MizzyD-Mizzy
mom2pne-Simone
NoGreaterLove
Greekgrl77
MrsAMK
RicsChick
Rozzer
Sugerr
Tori0713
Mrs.Stevens10
alicarr74


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi:


----------



## mummytoangels

:hi:


----------



## Rozzer

Hi, 

I'd like to join please - I recognize some of you from other threads! I'm testing at the end of September, and would love to share the journey with you ladies. 

My name is easy too - Rozzer = Roz

I'm not sure about introduction but, by way of a quick one:
I am 30 - lawyer
Dh is 37 - computer programmer
We live in New Zealand and are TTC #2, after DS was born at 29weeks due to my developing HELLP syndrome.
My birthday is the beginning of October so hoping for a wonderful early birthday present.

Good luck to all, hoping September is a month to remember xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Rozzer! 

I discarded Fridays temperature and got crosshairs! :happydance: I'm pretty sure it's right as I had sharp pains on the right hand side that evening. My cycles are usually 28 days or at least they where so going off last months LP that would make my cycle 28 days this month if on time. What do you think?


----------



## Rozzer

That sounds really promising to me BB!

Good luck!


----------



## jury3

BB-that's hilarious about the kitchen counter! What a great way to make up! Lol
You def could have O'd that day, hopefully your temp will keep rising...

Welcome new ladies!

Amanda-Sorry about AF...your dress is super cute though!!!


----------



## jury3

I'm Julie, 29. DW is 28. We started ttc in Jan with a friend as our donor and just got out bfp! So, we are cautiously excited! It took 2 rounds of clomid (50mg and 100mg). Due may 5th on our 2 year wedding anniversary!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a brilliant due date Julie :)

I'm 25, Hubby is 32. We have been together nearly 7 years and married for 3. We have a 2 year old boy together. He is 3 on 18th October. I came off the pill at the end of June. First cycle was 48 horrible days long!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rozzer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to join please - I recognize some of you from other threads! I'm testing at the end of September, and would love to share the journey with you ladies.
> 
> My name is easy too - Rozzer = Roz
> 
> I'm not sure about introduction but, by way of a quick one:
> I am 30 - lawyer
> Dh is 37 - computer programmer
> We live in New Zealand and are TTC #2, after DS was born at 29weeks due to my developing HELLP syndrome.
> My birthday is the beginning of October so hoping for a wonderful early birthday present.
> 
> Good luck to all, hoping September is a month to remember xx


hey rozz!!!!!!! glad to see you over here!!!! :)



brunettebimbo said:


> :hi: Rozzer!
> 
> I discarded Fridays temperature and got crosshairs! :happydance: I'm pretty sure it's right as I had sharp pains on the right hand side that evening. My cycles are usually 28 days or at least they where so going off last months LP that would make my cycle 28 days this month if on time. What do you think?

wooo hooo bb!!! so glad!!! hurrah for crosshairs!!!



afm, temp finally went up this am, i woke an hour before my alarm at 4- instead of 5.... but the temp was alreadly 97.7 so i think htat's good. looking at the temp adjuster it said i'd be about 97.9 if i woke at 5, so i'm happy. glad to give dh a break as he said i've sucked him dry :haha:

but we bd'd from saturday of last weekend- took off tuesday to recoop- then wed- through last night! so, we better have caught that egg! good lord!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hello! My name is Nichole and I am 27. I am happily married to the love of my life who is 34. Together 4 1/2 years married almost 2. We have been ttc since Sept 2012 with a few month break in between. I am at the end of my first cycle with clomid. 

Welcome Roz! Good luck TTC

Hope you are enjoying Chicago Sonia!

I posted this on the old thread before I realized there was a new one

Well poop, my temp is staring to go down. I think it will be even lower tomorrow and I'll be staring af soon. Hopefully I'm wrong and maybe it's late implantation or something. Took an ic anyways and it was negative. Will do a frer tomorrow if my temp looks better.


----------



## frsttimemama

Where would you find a temp adjusted? I woke up about 2 he's late this morning and was 97.58. Yesterday was 97.9 so kinda not getting a good feeling there.

ETA that I googled it.. and it said my adjusted BBT would be 97.23. Definitely feeling out. Do temps drop and rise again at 10-13 DPO?


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm Sandy. Hubby and I have been together for 6 1/2 years, and married 2. He's the love of my life. We started TTC January of 2012, got pregnant in October, and he was full term and stillborn in June due to a cord problem. We are TTC again now. This is my first cycle TTC. I'm either 10 or 13 DPO..


----------



## Greekgrl77

I posted "I think I am out" I have been checking CM and have not seen any EWCM .I am CD18 .My Period was August 14-20th....My periods have been irregular so not sure on cycle length but ovufriend says I was fertile 25th-28th(but couldnt give them my cycle length ....Weird thing is I usually get cramps a little before the Witch comes but I have been getting cramps The 23rd,26th,28th & 31st and headaches..I still think I am out ,but I guess I have to wait until Witch comes to know for sure.....could these cramps be Ovulation? We Bd everyday from 20th(end of my period) up til today we missed only 2 days . The cramps feel like period cramps but I wouldnt know if they were ovulation or if I was prego I could only be prego between 20th til now..I wouldnt even know if I was any days past ovulationHelp! lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm not sure sandy but I sure hope so since I am in the same boat as you now. My temp drop wasn't as big as yours though. I hope we both are still in this.


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I've noticed a few of you from other posts :) 

I'm Tori (easy enough to remember from my s/n, lol), 24, and DH will celebrate his 24th on the 24th of October and I'm really trying to get him a nice little birthday present of a BFP! We've been together for 4 1/2 years and married for 2. It's our first month TTC as Dan was in the Marine Corps for the majority of our time together and was gone for most of it, too. He's a civilian now and we're so excited to finally add to our family!

I'm currently 4dpo and will probably test next Saturday, but it's my first cycle off BC, so I'm really not expecting too much, just trying to stay very positive!!!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm Ashlee, I'm 23 and DH is 25. We've been together 2 years and were married about 2 months ago. We have been ttc #1 since January of this year. I received a bfp in late April but it ended in miscarriage early may due to a blighted ovum. My cycle has finally started to go back to normal so hoping for a bfp soon. Welcome new ladies!

Ugh so my temp dropped to 98.71 today :? I'm wondering if it dropped because AF is on her way or if its because the thermostat at the hotel was set about 10 degrees lower than at home. I mean its still well above te cover line, so that's good I guess but usually temp doesn't drop until the day before AF and I'm only 14dpo and usually have 16day lp. Here's this mornings test bfn blah :?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## morganwhite7

YAY hello new thread!!!

Even though you all know: I'm Morgan. Aaron and I have been TTC 5 months after our son was born at 37 weeks, alive but "sleeping" this past April. He is our angel and our rock, and we somehow have found ourselves pregnant again the same day as Jaxon, one year later.

And I have a little dog that I love who survived our accident also. He had been ejected from the car into the woods and made it through the night in the woods at just six weeks, so yeah he's my lil trooper pup, snuggling me as we speak ;)

Things have been a bit difficult. This pregnancy I have been experiencing lots of bleeding and passing clots so today is the day we get my hCG rechecked and find out if there's still a bean in there.. :/ 

Hubby is still sleeping but I'm patiently laying beside him waiting to go to the ER! Hoping to beat the wait.. We were there 8 hrs last time 

Good luck Ashlee, so hoping to see two lines when you wake up :) :) :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Stay strong and enjoy Jason Mraz!! Those are crappy tests anyways ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck today Morgan!


----------



## mommyxofxone

frsttimemama said:


> Where would you find a temp adjusted? I woke up about 2 he's late this morning and was 97.58. Yesterday was 97.9 so kinda not getting a good feeling there.
> 
> ETA that I googled it.. and it said my adjusted BBT would be 97.23. Definitely feeling out. Do temps drop and rise again at 10-13 DPO?

i use this site, i don't actually apply it to my ff all the time, but i do peek and check. It makes me feel better that it's only off by like a couple of .1s you know? https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php



tori0713 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I've noticed a few of you from other posts :)
> 
> I'm Tori (easy enough to remember from my s/n, lol), 24, and DH will celebrate his 24th on the 24th of October and I'm really trying to get him a nice little birthday present of a BFP! We've been together for 4 1/2 years and married for 2. It's our first month TTC as Dan was in the Marine Corps for the majority of our time together and was gone for most of it, too. He's a civilian now and we're so excited to finally add to our family!
> 
> I'm currently 4dpo and will probably test next Saturday, but it's my first cycle off BC, so I'm really not expecting too much, just trying to stay very positive!!!

:wave: hi tori!! :) nice to see you over here!!!!









Oh yeah, and i'm Beth. i'll be 28 this month. I am a SAHM, DH is also 28 and definitely is the 'bread winner'. We've been married going on 6 years, together 8. Our little DD was conceived in nov 2010 after 5 cycles, and now we've moved onto i think cycle 3 for ttc #2 i'm testing on sept 14th, one day before our 6 year anniversary. Really hoping for a bfp in 14 days. :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashlee- boo to that test!!! i bet the thermostat did change your temp!!!


and morgan- how are you doing this am? still bleeding??


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> ashlee- boo to that test!!! i bet the thermostat did change your temp!!!
> 
> 
> and morgan- how are you doing this am? still bleeding??

I hope so, also apparently ff changed my solid cross hairs to dotted? No idea why that happened. Maybe it has to do with them giving me 4 free days of VIP?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah just a bit.. I'm ready to kick my DH in his butt though. Rolled over and asked what time it was and fell right back asleep. We were supposed to leave by 10! Grr.. Maybe I'll just go & make some loud breakfast ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol @ free days of VIP FF! I wish!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

FF says I have 70 pregnancy points... Really hoping that the temp dip this morning is just a fluke because of the temp difference in our hotel and I get a BFP on the FRER tomorrow...


----------



## tori0713

Morgan: I hope you're not waiting too long in the ER this morning and that the spotting has stopped! Keep us updated on your HCG levels, as I'm hoping for you that you have a really sticky bean who just likes to keep you on your toes!

Ashlee: I bet the thermostat did mess up your temps, and crossing my fingers that you get your BFP tomorrow morning!

Beth: That'd be so perfect for an anniversary present! FX!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee I see a faint line. Ill get on my computer and try to tweak it.

Thinking of you Morgan.


----------



## asmcsm

tori0713 said:


> Morgan: I hope you're not waiting too long in the ER this morning and that the spotting has stopped! Keep us updated on your HCG levels, as I'm hoping for you that you have a really sticky bean who just likes to keep you on your toes!
> 
> Ashlee: I bet the thermostat did mess up your temps, and crossing my fingers that you get your BFP tomorrow morning!
> 
> Beth: That'd be so perfect for an anniversary present! FX!!!

I'm thinking so too, 10 degrees is a pretty big room temp difference. Stupid move on my part :?

Yes please Amanda!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Beth- awesome temp rise!!! That's my favorite cycle day lol-temp rise day! Now sit back and relax, do things that make you happy! Snuggle DH!! Fx'd so crossed for you this cycle lady!!

Ashlee- boo for temp drop but hopefully like you said it has something to do with the room temp...is the concert today?? Enjoy & blow JM a kiss for me!! Lol

Welcome to the new ladies!!

Morgan- thinking of you hun!! Get DHs butt out if bed an get in the road, 8 hrs is no fun!! Hoping for all the best for you, you deserve it!!

AFM- I'm Kara!! Im a geneticist and just turned 29. DH is 31 and in construction. We got our BFP this month after an MMC in April that ended in D&C at 12 weeks. Our baby had died at 6+4 from trisomy 16. Our first scan is this coming Friday, i will be 7+1, and DH and I are eagerly awaiting a healthy bean with a strong hb. A healthy scan will put us further along than our first pregnancy ever progressed. Finger crossed for that and for all you lovely ladies this month!! Our list of BFPs is growing for sure, August was a strong month and I've got a feeling September is going to be great too!! :)


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi again ladies! :wave:

I'm Marie, 29 years old, retired high school science teacher turned stay-at-home wife. I love God, my husband, gardening and tending to my home. DH is 34, internet entrepreneur and God's perfect match for me. We've been married 7 years and have been TTC our first child naturally for one year. 

I've conceived three times in the last six months (five cycles) but have lost all three before 4 weeks, 2 days (possible chemicals). After TTC unsuccessfully for one year, I have my first infertility discussion appointment this Thursday so we can figure out how we can best make this happen. 

Here's to a new successful cycle for us all! :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee it's hard to see, probably especially if you're on the phone but I really do see it. If I messed with it too much, it got near impossible to see just because it made the picture super grainy and weird looking and all you saw was grainy lines across the whole thing so I had to tone it down a little. I put lines at the top and bottom of where I'm seeing the 2nd line to make it easier to figure out where to look but I really do see something there. FX it's not just my horrible line eye lol.
 



Attached Files:







ash.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 15


----------



## wavescrash

I can't believe it's another thread. I think I joined back in March or April!

Anyway, I'm Amanda (you can just call me waves since there are 2 of us in here) and I'm 27. OH is going on 28 next month. I have a 7 year old daughter (turning 8 this month) from a previous relationship and OH & I have a 1 year old daughter together. We're engaged to be married June 1 of next year :)

After my last pregnancy I had the Implanon put in and then had it removed April 10th of this year to start trying for #3. We wanted to have #3 before the wedding since I already have my dress and want to fit in it again lol but also because we wanted our youngest to be closer in age than our current daughters are. It took a couple months for my cycle to regulate and we got our first BFP at the beginning of June but that ended in a chemical pregnancy (I've had 2 chemicals & 1 m/c around 7 weeks.) We started trying again that month and at the beginning of July, we got another BFP and here we are, going on 13 weeks pregnant. I have a feeling this one's a boy.

Good luck to everyone in their 2ww or waiting to O :)


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Amanda, I kinda see something but I'm not holding out too much. Hope right now. We'll see what the FRER looks like tomorrow. Probably wont test again after that. Will just wait to see if AF decides to show


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks girls and welcome Tori!! :)

Finally got lazybones outta bed. We're leaving in a minute.. Will be posting the whole time I'm sure so don't worry :) ugh SO anxious.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lots of love, Morgan. Xo


----------



## wavescrash

Fingers crossed super tight for you Morgan. Whatever the outcome, we're here for you!

Ashlee - Good luck with the FRER. After my experience with them this last cycle... I trust FRERs so much better lol.


----------



## ricschick

good luck morgan!

hi can I join please :hi: im Claire im 29 im weve been together for 11years married for 3 and a half months we have 4 children 3 girls 1 boy aged 9,7,5 & 3 and we are ttc no 5 this is our first month off bcp so keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## asmcsm

Good luck Morgan! Keeping FX tight for you!

Thanks Amanda! I hope that I see some lines tomorrow. But I. Just checked my cervix again and I think it might be starting to open :/ so I'm not totally convinced that I'm still in.

Welcome Claire! Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## wavescrash

Oh boo :( Tell that cervix to mind its' own business and stay shut.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol believe me I have every finger and toe crossed hoping it stays shut nice and tight. Shouldn't be opening this early though even if I'm not pregnant. My normal LP is 16 days I'm only on 14dpo, plus it usually doesn't open until right before AF starts


----------



## asmcsm

So I adjusted my cervix position on FF to medium soft medium and now I have 76points instead of 70...maybe it just feels like my cervix might open because of it softening so much?


----------



## wavescrash

Well I like the sounds of that!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies! Lol I was wondering why the thread was so quiet....

I'm Rachel! DH and I are both 30. I'm a nurse, he's a cop. On our 13th cycle we finally got our bfp!! So I'm now 8 wks along and so far the bean is on track!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! Not sure but we will see! Fingers crossed tight for all of us. 

Morgan, hope all is well. Keep us posted!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Gosh I'm hungry today!! Anyone else follow slimming world?


----------



## frsttimemama

Feeling SO out today! I cried and cried this morning. I'm hoping I can attribute my temp drop to timing and the fact that it was about 10 degrees in our camper last night, but I don't think that's it.. just a gut feeling. Boo. I still don't know which O date to go by.. the one my temps identify of the one OPKs say. Thoughts? I'm either 9 or 13 DPO today.


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> So I adjusted my cervix position on FF to medium soft medium and now I have 76points instead of 70...maybe it just feels like my cervix might open because of it softening so much?

Mine feels the exact same way! I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## VivianJean

Hey dolls, I'm VivianJean ooooor Amelia :) 

I'm 30, DH is 36. I'm an Associate Producer (TV) and he is a Physical Chemist/Development Engineer. TTC #1 after a difficult medical termination in September of last year (can't believe it's been a whole year *sigh*). Our situation is tricky - we don't live together atm because of work commitments - I'm in LA - but originally from Australia, and he is in Denver, so we've been trying to coordinate cycles with "conjugal visits" (HA!). Burst cyst + extreme hypo/hyper thyroid swings has made it tough but I just go the OK from my endocrinologist. Seeing gyno this Tuesday for an update and to see whether everything is looking good in my lady parts. Tuesday is actually a really big day with a call to a production company in Denver to see about maybe getting work there which would mean a move back home and obviously stop us needing to rely on an immaculate conception for our little bean to happen ;)

Can't wait to see what this month holds. I have two trips planned - one to Denver and another to Seattle with DH for a conference. Both are not well timed from a bean-making perspective but since my cycles have been so strange I'm just trying to go with the flow this month and hope something sticks. Last month was a battle and it put me into a tail spin.

Go team bean!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey ladies sitting in my bed waiting for a doc, finallllllyyyyyy :)

They're coming for blood now!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Spotting again! Afraid it's AF this time. Guess we will see. If so, she's a bit early I feel.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies! Welcome Newbies 
I am Katrina, I am 24. Dh is 23. We just started our 7th cycle ttc #1. I farm and dh works as an ag Mechanic. 
I take prenatals and he takes a multivitamin and this will be our third cycle using opks. AF started on Friday.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm seriously considering NOT using the OPKs next cycle if this is AF.. because either a.) They don't work right for me or b.) my LP is only like 9 days.. meaning something else is broken. Dang it! Option A sounds better to me.. lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi all! I'm Amanda, OH and I are TTC #1 after a mC in October 2012 at 12 weeks. This is our 8th or 9th month trying, and OH just got diagnosed with varicocele, so we may be starting fertility treatments or other therapies to assist :) 
I'm on cd 2 no- the witch got me last night while wearing a white dress (and new white undies) karma, right? 

Welcome to all the newbies, so glad to have you join. 
Nichole, boo but I still have high hopes for you! 

Ash, I see something on the IC! Did you make it to SF safely? How was the traffic? 

Morgan, still crossing my fingers for you and keeping you in my thoughts. Glad you have Internet and can keep us posted again! 

Cassidy, have you tested again? 



jury3 said:


> BB-that's hilarious about the kitchen counter! What a great way to make up! Lol
> You def could have O'd that day, hopefully your temp will keep rising...
> 
> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> Amanda-Sorry about AF...your dress is super cute though!!!

Thank you, I love it.. It is a bit short tho ;) love your due date! 



TTCaWee1 said:


> Hi ladies! Lol I was wondering why the thread was so quiet....
> 
> I'm Rachel! DH and I are both 30. I'm a nurse, he's a cop. On our 13th cycle we finally got our bfp!! So I'm now 8 wks along and so far the bean is on track!

 Ha ha me too!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy don't give up sweetie. Once this cycle is over what ever happens, at least you can know what to expect next month! You actually don't really need OPKs but they help you get BD in before you miss your window. Temps only tell you when it's too late so remember that!

Also.. How many cycles is this post-partum for you? Have you been having normal length cycles before you started charting? It takes a while for your body to regulate. I thoroughly believe the reason I'm bleeding so much is bc I should have waited longer post-csection.. Although I didn't wanna listen to the 6 month rule.

AFM- 4 viles of blood down, results & ultrasound to go. Getting antsy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Morgan!!! 
Did I miss anything exciting on the last thread while I was gone? Any new bfp?


----------



## morganwhite7

^Ashlee is pretty close to one! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy don't give up sweetie. Once this cycle is over what ever happens, at least you can know what to expect next month! You actually don't really need OPKs but they help you get BD in before you miss your window. Temps only tell you when it's too late so remember that!
> 
> Also.. How many cycles is this post-partum for you? Have you been having normal length cycles before you started charting? It takes a while for your body to regulate. I thoroughly believe the reason I'm bleeding so much is bc I should have waited longer post-csection.. Although I didn't wanna listen to the 6 month rule.
> 
> AFM- 4 viles of blood down, results & ultrasound to go. Getting antsy.

True.. I had him at the end of June. I had my first AF starting August 4th. This is my first cycle charting. My doctor told me it was okay to go ahead and start trying in September. We just went ahead and started last month. I don't have anything to compare this chart to -- it's my first month charting ever, and I didn't have any regular cycles off of BCP since early 2009. Allmy cycles in 2012 were off BCP but they were all like 60-90+ days. That's what's so scary for me.

Praying for you Morgan!


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- we made it to sf safely. Traffic was a nightmare. We're hanging about te fishermans warf today and there's hoards of people, even more than usual...counting down the hours until we see Mr. A-Z!


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, sorry about AF! How awful in a little white dress!


----------



## clynn11

Ash you got dotted crosshairs now because you reported fertile cm aftee o.

Ill intro when we get home, went camping last night


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi all just a quick stop while I wait for our movie to start 

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Good luck Morgan

Enjoy Jason Mraz ashlee

Afm af like cramps, more cm then before and I keep getting this wet feeling like af is staring. Idk what's going on. I hope my temp is back up tomorrow.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ricschick said:


> good luck morgan!
> 
> hi can I join please :hi: im Claire im 29 im weve been together for 11years married for 3 and a half months we have 4 children 3 girls 1 boy aged 9,7,5 & 3 and we are ttc no 5 this is our first month off bcp so keeping fingers crossed!

:wave: hiiiiii!!!!! welcome!!!



frsttimemama said:


> Feeling SO out today! I cried and cried this morning. I'm hoping I can attribute my temp drop to timing and the fact that it was about 10 degrees in our camper last night, but I don't think that's it.. just a gut feeling. Boo. I still don't know which O date to go by.. the one my temps identify of the one OPKs say. Thoughts? I'm either 9 or 13 DPO today.

Oh hun i really hope it's not af!!!! any news on it? did it stop? maybe ib? 





Waves!!! omg, you're 13 weeks already?! how did that happen???

And ttc, 8 weeks?! 

what the hell? i swera you guys only just got your bfps!!!!


any news from Morgan? ultrasound yet????? are they doing it there in the ER does anyone know? glad she got in, ugh to it taking forever. hoping and praying bean is still hanging on


----------



## Cowgirl07

Have fun at the concert Ashlee! 
We are going to my grandmas soon to pick up my bridesmaid dress, wish us luck! She is a hard one to deal with.


----------



## wavescrash

mommyxofxone said:


> Waves!!! omg, you're 13 weeks already?! how did that happen???

I have NO idea. I swear this pregnancy feels like it's crawling by but then I think about where I'm at and it blows my mind I'm already this far along lol. I feel like I just found out!



asmcsm said:


> Amanda- we made it to sf safely. Traffic was a nightmare. We're hanging about te fishermans warf today and there's hoards of people, even more than usual...counting down the hours until we see Mr. A-Z!

SO SO SO JEALOUS. I love Jason Mraz <3 It's been about a year since OH & I last saw him.


----------



## Sugerr

Hi can i join please am skye 21 i have a little girl who will be 2 in 16 dasvihave been married for 4month been ttc baby no 2 for 1 year when i got pregnant in january 2013 sadly ended in a miscarrige so 6month on am hopeing for a bfp xx


----------



## Cowgirl07

Welcome Skye! Your little girl is so cute


----------



## Sugerr

Cowgirl07 said:


> Welcome Skye! Your little girl is so cute

Thankyou cowgirl :)


----------



## jury3

Welcome new ladies!

Sandy-Your body is still adjusting from having your son I'm sure. I know it sucks but it takes time. Even the ladies with mc's have had wonky cycles after. You o'd and have a halfway normal looking cycle....it's on the right track! At least now you'll know a little more about your body than you did before. And....You aren't out til AF officially shows!

Thinking of you Morgan!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sugerr said:


> Hi can i join please am skye 21 i have a little girl who will be 2 in 16 dasvihave been married for 4month been ttc baby no 2 for 1 year when i got pregnant in january 2013 sadly ended in a miscarrige so 6month on am hopeing for a bfp xx

my goodness your daughter is adorable!!!! 

welcome! i'm so sorry about the mc hun but i do hope your bfp is coming this month!!


----------



## Sugerr

mommyxofxone said:


> Sugerr said:
> 
> 
> Hi can i join please am skye 21 i have a little girl who will be 2 in 16 dasvihave been married for 4month been ttc baby no 2 for 1 year when i got pregnant in january 2013 sadly ended in a miscarrige so 6month on am hopeing for a bfp xx
> 
> my goodness your daughter is adorable!!!!
> 
> welcome! i'm so sorry about the mc hun but i do hope your bfp is coming this month!!Click to expand...

Thank you hun am hopeing so two think am 4/5dpo finger crossed xx


----------



## pdxmom

Welcome to all the girls...this is such a fun and supporting group I'm sure u will not have a boring ttc journey...
Morgan hope ur fine Hun...sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## morganwhite7

Levels were @ 21,000 vs 14,000 Thursday :) that is NO guarantee of a sticky baby, but hey at least she's still snuggled in good!!!

No ultrasound since the levels rose. We are scheduled for another next week, she said we should be able to see a HEARTBEAT at the appt, seeing as I'll be 6 weeks Tuesday. 

Still scary but I feel a bit better knowing something is going right.

Thanks for all your lovely support girls, couldn't do it w/ out you all!!! :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I am glad the numbers are going well! Yay for an u/s I hope you get a good strong heartbeat!


----------



## wavescrash

I just can't believe they didn't do an ultrasound to find out WHY you're bleeding. What if they needed to cauterize something or whatever...

Either way, I'm glad to hear levels are rising still :)


----------



## VivianJean

Yay Morgan! Wonderful news!! x


----------



## Disneybaby26

So so happy to hear that, Morgan!! Maybe it's just one of those subchorionic hematomas?! I think that's what it's called, responsible for bleeding in a little of early pregnancies and resolves itself! Keep taking it easy, lady!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amelia- your anti-AF signs in your siggy make me laugh everytime I see them lol!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Morgan! FX tht bean stays nice and sticky!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan! Yay for rising levels. And you said 'SHE', mother's intuition already???? :) :) hope your bean is just snuggling in tight for the long haul!!

Welcome to the new ladies! Our threads move a bit fast which can intimidate some, but if you stick around you won't regret it! The best, most supportive group of women ever!!!!!

AFM, either 10 or 11dpo today, I think 11. Haven't tested today- gonna go to work and hold it for the full 5 hour shift then come home and see if anything's happening. Not feeling anything, pretty sure i'm out. Here's to next month :)


----------



## clynn11

Oh! And i'm Cassidy, 23. DH is Kevin- 25. We've been together a little over 7 years and made it official June 21st. Haven't used protection since Jan. 2012, started using OPKs and keeping track of CM Dec 2012. DH has had some unresolved medical issues that are going on and have been getting in the way, but it feels like we're getting back into the swing of things so hopefully we'll get our first BFP soon!


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh I'm all crampy again today, more so than yesterday. I've had a few pretty sharp pains here and there as well. However I've been off my feet most of today so I really don't know what else to do to help ease the pain lol.


----------



## mummytoangels

WOW this thread moves at the speed of light lol 

Hi ladies!! My name is Dee, I am 36 nd married to an amazing man. We have 7 angels nd no living children. We have faith that our turn is coming very soon. 

Good luck to everyone Xxxx


----------



## VivianJean

Disneybaby26 said:


> Amelia- your anti-AF signs in your siggy make me laugh everytime I see them lol!

hehehe me too :happydance:


----------



## VivianJean

mummytoangels said:


> WOW this thread moves at the speed of light lol
> 
> Hi ladies!! My name is Dee, I am 36 nd married to an amazing man. We have 7 angels nd no living children. We have faith that our turn is coming very soon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone Xxxx

Hey Dee - welcome, sorry to hear about your loss. Lots of women here to help along the way and share both the highs and lows... fx for more highs / bfps this month.

x


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks girls!!!

Sooo my levels are now at 21,000 vs. 13,986 on Thursday. Still not a double but they said it's enough to say I'm progressing.

They gave me NO explanation for my bleeding, not being able to say anything for SURE. They didn't do an ultrasound since levels rose and told me to come back for more bleeding.

So as uninformative as that was, I guess I can sleep well knowing my levels rose a bit and that I'm still feeling suuuper queasy. She said there are NO guarantees with the way things have been going for me. But hey- at least bean is still snuggled in there good.. Just hoping she sticks! 

We have an ultrasound this week, I'll be 6 weeks 3 days so hoping for a heartbeat. Then I can rest easy :) 

No sex or rough play for a while. Trying to eat lots, stay hydrated, and be stress-free.

Whew, procreating is QUITE the task!! ;)


----------



## jury3

Morgan I'm so glad your levels are rising! They didn't look for the source of bleeding though? Seems weird...hopefully it stops and you see a nice strong heartbeat soon!


----------



## morganwhite7

No she said some ladies have "a period every month til the moment they're crowning". That was her excuse for no diagnosis.

I was pissed for lack of a better word. I feel like I'm my own doctor. 

But whatever I'm so sick of hospitals I am so ready to get into an OB who knows what she's talking about!!!


----------



## jury3

So your apt is Friday? Is that with an actual OB? I'm so annoyed for you lol I just want you to know what's going on so you can relax, you've been through enough!


----------



## clynn11

Ugh how ridiculous they use that as a reason!! I mean, it MAY be the case for you, but it's not a 'period' and there is SOME sort of reasoning behind the bleeding!! I hope everything is okay :hugs:

Sorry AF got you Amanda :hugs:

Waves, Julie, Rachel, Kara? How have you been feeling? MS? BUMP PICS?!?! ;)

Do you have any symptoms popping up Morgan??

Emily- baby boy is gonna be coming pretty soon! How exciting! Can't wait to see his gorgeous face!


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves, Julie, Rachel? How have you been feeling? MS? BUMP PICS?!?! ;)

I've been okay just very crampy yesterday and today :/ I have my 12 week bump picture from last week I can share.
 



Attached Files:







12weeks-2.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## clynn11

Awww little baby growing in there! Are you carrying the same as with your girls, or does it feel different? Any names picked out? :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Yep Friday! 

I also wasn't like bleeding a bunch when I went. Do you guys think they should have done something more? I have just been told by like fifty people at the ER, family, and DH that they have done all they can do, and no I'm not happy i wish I had an answer, but I feel like people think I'm crazy!! It's actually really irritating knowing what has happened to us. Obviously I am extremely worried about this pregnancy and have been through so much.. Grr hoping this is a magical OBGYN to make up for this mess. Like I said it's an AWESOME maternity hospital so I'm pretty excited. And doc said we can expect to hear a HB by then so FX'd for that.. I can only hope!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awwwwwe Waves I love your photography so much and beautiful mini bump!!! :) :) :)


----------



## clynn11

I would think they would want to do another U/S, to try to identify the reason for bleeding if your levels are still rising. But i've never been in the position to even deal with doctors during pregnancy so i'm kind of clueless as to whether they could do more to determine what it is or not when you're so early in the pregnancy. I'm just keeping my FX tightly for you! <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan-my scan is Friday too!! Fx'd for two lovely pictures for us to share!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Morgan-my scan is Friday too!! Fx'd for two lovely pictures for us to share!! :)

My NT scan is Friday as well :)



clynn11 said:


> Awww little baby growing in there! Are you carrying the same as with your girls, or does it feel different? Any names picked out? :)

It's hard to say if I'm carrying the same or not just yet. But I carried different with each girl haha. Autumn was carried up high and she was always in my ribs. Hannah I carried her so low from the very beginning. I guess we'll see as I get a little further along. I knew I was having girls each time before but this time I strongly feel boy but we'll see!

Names... kinda have some picked out. For a boy last time we wanted Joshua Harlow (Harlow is OH's middle name and was his late grandfather's first name) but I'm not sure if I'm 100% sold on Joshua this time around. We'll see. As for girls, I have a list but OH tends to not like any girl names that I do and vice versa. Right now the first names on my girl list are: katherine (i'd call her kate though), colleen, claire. Girl middle names: olivia, paige, ellis, harper. I really like the combo of Katherine Paige but OH doesn't like that first name so we'll see.


----------



## clynn11

Exciting!!! Can't wait till your gender scan to know what you;re having!!!

And that's funny, I actually have Harlow on my girls list :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! Me either lol.
Aw it's a cute name and I could use it as a girl's middle name as well but we thought it was more fitting for a boy since it'd be passed down from 2 other males in the family.


Ugh this cramping/aching is unreal. I've got lower back pain now too. I was super paranoid last pregnancy so I don't want to be the same this time but this is so uncomfortable.


----------



## clynn11

:( i'm sorry hun, hopefully the cramping stops soon and you get some relief :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! I hope so lol. I go back to work tomorrow after 3 days off.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I've been feeling pretty good. Today I had some nausea but it was bc I didn't eat before work and there were some funky smells brewing when I got there....I was starting to feel more human again yesterday but I'm back to being exhausted. I'm worried again bc my friend at works fiancé just had a d&c bc she had a MMC. They just saw and heard the heartbeat like a week or two ago....I don't know if its possible not to worry. I just want my own personal u/s at home. I can't wait till I can use a Doppler. I'm totally buying one. 

Morgan I'm glad your levels are rising! I hope everything works out

Welcome to all the newcomers!


----------



## jury3

clynn11 said:


> Waves, Julie, Rachel, Kara? How have you been feeling? MS? BUMP PICS?!?! ;)

I'm not feeling much really...nauseous here and there, get full quickly, some pinches that alternate between right and left side off and on.....sore nipples, sore boobs off and on. That's about it. Nothing that's super bad, just here and there things. When did everyone else do bump pics? I already looked slightly pregnant before my bfp, so I'm not excited to show you guys my chubby belly lol

Waves-Cute little belly you're getting...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here's my 8 wk bump. Ignore my hair....I had just gotten out of the shower...


----------



## TTCaWee1

I do them every Sunday when I weigh myself and with the new week. But I'm not going to post every one. I just store them in my app so I can see progression


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Waves, Julie, Rachel, Kara? How have you been feeling? MS? BUMP PICS?!?! ;)
> 
> When did everyone else do bump pics? I already looked slightly pregnant before my bfp, so I'm not excited to show you guys my chubby belly lol
> 
> Waves-Cute little belly you're getting...Click to expand...

Thanks!!

I started when I found out, I think around 5 or 6 weeks just to get in the habit of doing it weekly.


----------



## clynn11

Ahhh you're getting a little bump on you Rachel!!!

Julie- lol don't feel bad, I think I look slightly pregnant too with all my chub, unfortunately I have not been winning the battle when it comes to losing weight lol


----------



## jury3

Rachel-I've been reading about mc percentages all day! I don't think I'll ever not worry, but I can't wait to hear the heartbeat and make it to 12 weeks. I just want to enjoy this and be happy. It's so frustrating that so much can go wrong and it's hard not to think about it.


----------



## clynn11

I'm gonna be so paranoid when/if I get pregnant. I know I will. When my baby sister was born I would check on her every 5 minutes to make sure she was breathing. I know it will be even worse with miscarriage as a possibility, etc. I'm sure all your little beans will be fine :hugs:


----------



## jury3

I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow, so I might start then and do them every Monday. I'm not posting all of them though! Lol

Rachel-Your getting a mini bump! Too cute! Are your clothes getting tight?


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, you're right, and I'm very thankful for that much at least! Hope things are going well for you! 

Beth, I am still having light brown CM, but it's not any heavier. Not sure what's up. Just waiting. 

Morgan, so glad your numbers look okay! Glad things are better. Still praying for you and your little bean!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Well I've been wearing scrubs the last 4 days then before that I was off and wore comfy shorts bc I was at the pool. The last time I had jeans on they were a little tight. I'm sure they would be super tight now. I haven't gained much weight thought. About 1.5 lbs...and most of that is in my boobs lol. I'm hoping I'll be all belly.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Well I've been wearing scrubs the last 4 days then before that I was off and wore comfy shorts bc I was at the pool. The last time I had jeans on they were a little tight. I'm sure they would be super tight now. I haven't gained much weight thought. About 1.5 lbs...and most of that is in my boobs lol. I'm hoping I'll be all belly.

I gained no weight the first several weeks. In fact, I lost a pound or two. But then over the last 2 weeks I managed to pack on 5 lbs lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mummytoangels said:


> WOW this thread moves at the speed of light lol
> 
> Hi ladies!! My name is Dee, I am 36 nd married to an amazing man. We have 7 angels nd no living children. We have faith that our turn is coming very soon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone Xxxx

hello hun, welcome to the group i'm so sorry reading that you have 7 angels, i do hope that you get your bfp soon and it sticks for you!!



morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks girls!!!
> 
> Sooo my levels are now at 21,000 vs. 13,986 on Thursday. Still not a double but they said it's enough to say I'm progressing.
> 
> They gave me NO explanation for my bleeding, not being able to say anything for SURE. They didn't do an ultrasound since levels rose and told me to come back for more bleeding.
> 
> So as uninformative as that was, I guess I can sleep well knowing my levels rose a bit and that I'm still feeling suuuper queasy. She said there are NO guarantees with the way things have been going for me. But hey- at least bean is still snuggled in there good.. Just hoping she sticks!
> 
> We have an ultrasound this week, I'll be 6 weeks 3 days so hoping for a heartbeat. Then I can rest easy :)
> 
> No sex or rough play for a while. Trying to eat lots, stay hydrated, and be stress-free.
> 
> Whew, procreating is QUITE the task!! ;)

Just glad that your levels are still rising!!! that's such great news, but i'm so sad that they didn't do an u/s to ease your mind.



wavescrash said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Waves, Julie, Rachel? How have you been feeling? MS? BUMP PICS?!?! ;)
> 
> I've been okay just very crampy yesterday and today :/ I have my 12 week bump picture from last week I can share.Click to expand...

you are sooooo tiny!!! :) love it!



TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 666889
> 
> 
> Here's my 8 wk bump. Ignore my hair....I had just gotten out of the shower...

i LOVE you hair actually lol!!! i spiked my hair yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaars ago back in high school, i loved it. i stopped when i got to college, because i got too lazy to do it every morning but it was one of those hairstyles i adored. and your belly is so tiny and cute!!!



frsttimemama said:


> Julie, you're right, and I'm very thankful for that much at least! Hope things are going well for you!
> 
> Beth, I am still having light brown CM, but it's not any heavier. Not sure what's up. Just waiting.
> 
> Morgan, so glad your numbers look okay! Glad things are better. Still praying for you and your little bean!

hoping it goes away and you get a bfp instead :)



TTCaWee1 said:


> Well I've been wearing scrubs the last 4 days then before that I was off and wore comfy shorts bc I was at the pool. The last time I had jeans on they were a little tight. I'm sure they would be super tight now. I haven't gained much weight thought. About 1.5 lbs...and most of that is in my boobs lol. I'm hoping I'll be all belly.

with dd, i wore scrubs for my job. And i was alllll belly. people had no idea i was pregnant it was great. until like 16 weeks, i was leaning on a counter and my shirt got stuck on something and my boss saw how huge i had become and said 'WOW are you pregnant! i mean, i knew, but jeez!! where did that come from!?' i really loved having the scrubs at work and not being bugged by every client that walked through the door.


----------



## wavescrash

mommyxofxone said:


> you are sooooo tiny!!! :) love it!

Aw thanks! It won't last long lol. This is how big I got with my last pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







38w3.png
File size: 247.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mommyxofxone

wavescrash said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> you are sooooo tiny!!! :) love it!
> 
> Aw thanks! It won't last long lol. This is how big I got with my last pregnancy.Click to expand...

think i looked like that with my last too, also my first! slightly nervous!!


----------



## wavescrash

I got pretty big with my first but so much bigger with my second lol. I don't think that picture does it any justice lol. I also carried her so low.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i was in so much pain at the end, i really worry the next time will be a million times larger and hurtier.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah same here. I had bad pelvis problems my last pregnancy and her being so low made it worse. She was also sunny-side up so I had horrible back labor. I'm not looking forward to the pain that's to come but it'll be worth it lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

I keep forgetting to take my skinny picture. I want DH to take a pic of me in the same outfit & same spot so that I can edit them into an awesome collage of progression pics. I'm hoping to make em super sweet this time round.

If I ever remember, I hope to do an 8, 10, & 12 week pic then every week after. I may not use em all, I just want to see every time it grows!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg waves. I'm scared lol. You were ALL belly!!!

Thanks mofo! People love my hair. I wear it messy. It's like a pixie cut. It's so easy. Took a bit to tame when I first got it cut though. I'm 4'11 and have a spunky attitude so it suits me. Sometimes I miss a good ponytail though. 

So DH and I hadn't had sex in awhile since I usually pass out and I think he's been a little scared of my vagina :haha: so last night we bd and omg I felt like my cervix was going to fall out. Not cool. I think it's just super sensitive or something. Lol but I have to say it was nice not to have to shove a softcup in or lay still for 20 min to keep the boys in :haha: it felt soooo wrong to go pee right after lol

I think I can feel my uterus above my pubis symphis...I think they say after 12 weeks but I can feel a ridge there that wasn't there before...


----------



## frsttimemama

Just out of curiosity, have any of you experience implantation bleeding and gone on to a BFP? If so, was the pregnancy successful? What was your IB like? Just wondering!


----------



## jury3

Sandy-No ib for me. Nikki had some though...

Waves-That's a big belly! Nothing but belly though lol Can't wait to see your progression this time!

Rachel-LOL about peeing right after. I finally stopped temping and that's weird lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Ahhh I feel so much better this evening.. Such a relief.

Lol now I'm obsessively googling when to expect a heartbeat!


----------



## jury3

A girl on one of my lesbian threads just found out her baby's heart stopped beating... Had a healthy hb at 7 wks, today she was 9....so sad. Can we ever relax?!?! Feeling so bad for her and also feeling scared for myself.


----------



## morganwhite7

When did you all see it? The latest I can go next week will be 6w3d.. Feeling like that's a bit early..?


----------



## morganwhite7

She was on one of my threads too Julie so so sad and makes me feel like I'll never be able to relax! Don't let it all get to you. I hope I don't worry too much, I'm already wanting to buy a Doppler lol.

I strongly recommend Traditional Medicinals pregnancy tea to you preggos.. I ordered some (it has a BUNCH of good preggo stuff: rasp leaf, nettle, spearmint etc) and it tastes grreat!! It is also super good for you, I read it is actually considered medicine bc it's so potent. 

https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea

Helps w/ the queasies, too :)


----------



## clynn11

So sad :( I think that happened with Kara's angel baby too, perfect HB at 8 weeks and then went in to her 12 week scan and nothing :( <3 (Correct me if i'm wrong Kara). 

I don't think you can ever stop worrying. My best friend texts me constantly about how she worries Lillie isn't moving around enough. Her due date was yesterday lol. It's just natural, but unfortunately it's all out of our control and you can only hope for the best <3 <3


----------



## morganwhite7

(Oops double post)


----------



## TTCaWee1

No ib for me either. 

Julie that is terrifying. I just had an u/s at 7 wks...

Morgan - 6+1 saw the hb


----------



## morganwhite7

Whew hoping we can too then since we saw they yolk sac @ 5. FX'd!


----------



## clynn11

Gonna test when I get home! I'm nervous lol I feel sick to my stomach :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy crap how long til you get there??

I FORGOT.. Aren't you the one who had "IB" this month?!!

Ahhh are you using a FRER? Lol that's all my questions!! ;)


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha I get off work in 10 min and it takes me about 10 min to get home.

Not sure if I had IB.... when I wiped on 7dpo and 8dpo there seemed to be literally the TINIEST pin prick of bright red on the toilet paper. I keep thinking something flaked onto the TP though or something lmao I searched my bathroom for something that bright of red that could have flaked onto the TP.. but nothing.

And yes, I decided to use a FRER tonight lol. So we'll see!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-I didn't mean to scare you. I'm so scared myself! Lol it's just crazy there's nothing we can do... We just have to take it day by day and hope for the best! 
Ok sorry to be a downer... Lol yay for the first trimester worries!


----------



## jury3

Morgan I totally want a Doppler too lol 

Cassidy PEE!!! Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I found one online for about $90....I am trying to wait so I don't order it too soon then freak out bc I cant hear anything. I am sure everything is going to be fine, my Dr reassured me the other day but this site doesn't support the normal odds bc there are so many horrible stories, and a lot of people are quick to share about their miscarriages....and then I read them lol. I just need to relax but its hard.


----------



## HWPG

Oh my. So much to read....
I am finally here. I'm Mirolee, 32, ttc #1 with my bf, also 32. This is my fifth cycle on clomid. I only get one more before moving on to something more aggressive.... Had a chemical in July, so it was really had to get my period a week ago..... Hoping something positive happens in the next six weeks.
Spent the full day with my family, dads side. My sister has two kids, one is four months old. Everyone coos and caws over her, and it made me sad and resentful and not wanting to be there. But I love the baby also, so it's tough. I just want to be out of the crazy ttc loop and into something more. 
But OH returns Tuesday night and it's on like Donkey Kong! 
GL to everyone :)


----------



## clynn11

Pretty sure my FRER is negative. Keep thinking i'm seeing hints of things but sure it's my line eye.
 



Attached Files:







new 0061.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13









new 0071.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 17









new 0101.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jury3

I know! I was telling my mom I love having you girls to talk to for support/advice, but it also scares the crap out of me by there are so many stories...however, it's encouraging bc everyone does end up with a baby eventually in one way or another. If women like Morgan and Sandy can keep their heads up after losing their babies so late, then I can suck up the first trimester at least! 

I will probably buy a Doppler lol

Welcome back Mirolee! FX'd for you this month!


----------



## jury3

I see a line Cassidy!


----------



## clynn11

And then there's my wondfos.

Top is that weird smeared messed up test. Middle is the normal evap that I usually get on wondfos, bottom is a test I took on maybe a 2 hour hold with lots of soda earlier today when we got home from camping. I swear there's something wide and darker on the bottom one, I thought I saw something earlier when it was wet but figured not. Last pic is from earlier within 10 min of dipping it.
 



Attached Files:







new 0121.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 13









new 0131.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9









new 0141.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9









new 004.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jury3

I see a line on the bottom one for sure!


----------



## clynn11

Trying not to get my hopes up as I always get such shitty tests :(


----------



## RobertRedford

Holy cow I see a line on the bottom one!!


----------



## clynn11

I know! But do you think it's a horrible evap? Ugh. None of my evaps have been this dark except that smudgy one and it's obviously messed up!


----------



## jury3

It looks pink to me. Hold it all night and do fmu!


----------



## clynn11

Ugh, I will be of course! I HATE LIMBO! I'd rather it be freaking stark white or blaring bfp. Not this in the middle crap!


----------



## morganwhite7

Pardon my French but HOLY SHIT you and Ashlee are both preggo I just know it you can CLEARLY see it on all of both of your tests!!

:) :) :)


----------



## clynn11

I really hope so!


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow so exciting.. Got another FRER for the a.m.?! Lol I am so excited to see what tomorrow holds for you girls!!! 

AFM- wish I could BD, that's about all! ;p


----------



## morganwhite7

Nighty night all, can't wait to see some pink lines tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## clynn11

Idk, gonna see how the wondfo looks and go from there. FX!

Sweet dreams! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I definitely see a line on your FRER! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

TMI Alert - I checked cervix and CM this morning and I had LOADS of creamy CM. I've just been to the toilet an hour later, wiped and thought it felt wetter so looked at the tissue and I had loads of EWCM type, jelly, yellowy stuff! I then checked inside and had loads of creamy looking EWCM accompanied by light back cramps!! I had EWCM after O last month but not when I wiped!


----------



## tori0713

Wow ladies, you are fast but what a great group of ladies :)

Cassidy: I definitely see the line on the FRER and the last Wondfo. 

Morgan: so glad to hear about your levels and really hoping that your u/s gets here fast!

AFM: I'm at 5dpo and I've been wide awake since 2:15. I had to pee and can't go back to sleep. My lower back is still off and on crampy, and my nipples hurt so bad. Lots of creamy CM, too. Other than that nothing exciting going on, just wishing for next Saturday to be here so I can test.


----------



## Rozzer

I can't believe how much has happened since I was last here!

Ladies - your baby bumps are really cute! Can't wait to see them get bigger!

Cassidy - I definitely see a line, congratulations!

Afm - I got sme maca to add to my morning smoothie this month. Trying healthy living and seeing where that gets me - lol!

I can't remember who posted the enormous and amazing belly but wow!! I only got to 29 weeks with DS and I only had a teeny tiny bump then!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's Maca?

I've been eating pineapple core. My mouth hurts! :lol: I remember some girls saying to eat it 1-5DPO. I didn't know I was past O until yesterday but figured starting from then couldn't hurt!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy- definitely seeing a line on Wondfo and frer!

BB-that sounds like a great sign! FX!

Roz-I'm pretty sure maca is what finally kicked my cycle back into gear this last cycle. Hopefully it works just as well for you

AFM Jason was amazing of course, will catch up more in the morning, too tired and sunburnt right now :?


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> What's Maca?
> 
> I've been eating pineapple core. My mouth hurts! :lol: I remember some girls saying to eat it 1-5DPO. I didn't know I was past O until yesterday but figured starting from then couldn't hurt!

Maca is an Peruvian root that helps balance hormones. The pineapple core burns most on the first day because its fresh, gets better the next few days.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've eaten the full thing since yesterday!

Vitamin B6. You carry on taking it after O don't you?


----------



## ricschick

wow you guys can talk lol just caught up!

morgan so glad things are fine keeping my fingers crossed!!

Cassidy I can see something on the frer fx!!!

hi to everyone else!

AFM im cd10 I think lol now this cycle is a little strange as I stopped taking my pill 7 days before I was meant too I did bleed heavily for 4 days which im counting as cd1 it wouldn't be possible would it to conceive just after I stopped taking the pill would it? as I feel crampy and my boobs hurt? oh I hate the first month of ttc! well we have:sex: everyday for about 6days so will continue that! :dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I stopped a week before the end of my packet too. It really messed that cycle up! My hormones where all over the place. I had so many "pregnancy symptoms" it was unreal! I ended up having a 48 day cycle!

FX for you :)


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy I totally see lines on your tests. I hate that you're 3 hours behind... I wanna see your test this morning!


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> So sad :( I think that happened with Kara's angel baby too, perfect HB at 8 weeks and then went in to her 12 week scan and nothing :( <3 (Correct me if i'm wrong Kara).
> 
> I don't think you can ever stop worrying. My best friend texts me constantly about how she worries Lillie isn't moving around enough. Her due date was yesterday lol. It's just natural, but unfortunately it's all out of our control and you can only hope for the best <3 <3

We saw a hb of 114 at 6+4 and then didnt see the baby again until 12 weeks, when we found out baby had passed. My new OB said my old OB should have done a repeat scan to make sure there was a stronger hb bc then we would have found out about the loss much sooner. Ours was chromosomal and the odds of it happening again are slim but it definitely still is nerve wreaking. Just have to keep the faith that everything will be okay and try and stay positive!

Retrospectively, I felt like I knew something was wrong with that pregnancy. I was never super comfortable or happy telling anyone about it and I had even called my old OB and told the nurse I didn't feel pregnant (at around 10 weeks), which I actually wasn't really anymore) and they laughed at me and told me I was lucky...ha.

This time I feel a lot more confident and I can actually picture myself with a bump. No one knows besides us, you girls, and my mother (partly bc she guessed, and partly bc I wanted he to know in case something does happen...but DH doesn't even know he knows and I know she can keep a secret). We'll keep quiet and I know this time around to trust my instincts and demand an appt even if I just *feel* like something is wrong. And if the new doctor won't entertain, I'll go somewhere else...overall though feeling very positive and content. And hey, I threw up my 30$ dinner last night so something gotta be going right in there, right?! :)

Post ended up longer then I intended lol-happy Labor Day girls!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So sorry for your loss. You girls are so strong!

Just a quick question as I'm curious. I found out I was pregnant with my son 17th February 2010 at 11 days late. Nothing showed before. I then had a scan on 25th March making me 9weeks 5 days which I think would have made me 4week 4 days when I found out. Is that late to find out or did I ovulate later?


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I can't decide for sure!! Good luck!!

AFM, temp absolutely plummeted this morning.. below coverline so I expect AF anytime now. On the one hand I'm obviously disappointed because I really did want to be pregnant, BUT on the other, I didn't really expect it, and I'm thankful my body worked 
right this cycle. So at least I have that. Back to my healthy eating because I was bad this weekend lol. Better luck to the rest of you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Temp dropped below 97.96 so I'm expecting af any day now. Round 2 of Clomid here I come!


----------



## tori0713

Sandy and Nichole: sorry the witch got you both! Staying positive and FX for you ladies for next cycle!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wavescrash said:


> Yeah same here. I had bad pelvis problems my last pregnancy and her being so low made it worse. She was also sunny-side up so I had horrible back labor. I'm not looking forward to the pain that's to come but it'll be worth it lol.

oh god waves me too, they kept trying to get her to turn, she finally came out side ways. :/ 



TTCaWee1 said:


> Omg waves. I'm scared lol. You were ALL belly!!!
> 
> Thanks mofo! People love my hair. I wear it messy. It's like a pixie cut. It's so easy. Took a bit to tame when I first got it cut though. I'm 4'11 and have a spunky attitude so it suits me. Sometimes I miss a good ponytail though.
> 
> So DH and I hadn't had sex in awhile since I usually pass out and I think he's been a little scared of my vagina :haha: so last night we bd and omg I felt like my cervix was going to fall out. Not cool. I think it's just super sensitive or something. Lol but I have to say it was nice not to have to shove a softcup in or lay still for 20 min to keep the boys in :haha: it felt soooo wrong to go pee right after lol
> 
> I think I can feel my uterus above my pubis symphis...I think they say after 12 weeks but I can feel a ridge there that wasn't there before...

i'm only 5'! :)



jury3 said:


> A girl on one of my lesbian threads just found out her baby's heart stopped beating... Had a healthy hb at 7 wks, today she was 9....so sad. Can we ever relax?!?! Feeling so bad for her and also feeling scared for myself.

nope, you never ever relax. that's the worst part. just because something looks great on an u/s one day, doesnt mean later that day or the next something can't change. it's horrible. it's a very scary wait. although amazing at the same time, you hold your breath a lot.



brunettebimbo said:


> TMI Alert - I checked cervix and CM this morning and I had LOADS of creamy CM. I've just been to the toilet an hour later, wiped and thought it felt wetter so looked at the tissue and I had loads of EWCM type, jelly, yellowy stuff! I then checked inside and had loads of creamy looking EWCM accompanied by light back cramps!! I had EWCM after O last month but not when I wiped!

woo hooo!!! hoping you get your bfp hun!!! what day are you testing?





afm- i never got to hear the heart beat til 10 weeks! they didn't even try. and no u/s til 13!!! so not fair. hope it's different this time around. if i ever get my bfp.

2dpo and just waiting. i keep waking at 4 am instead of 5 to temp, so that's been annoying.


----------



## asmcsm

Temp dropped and bfn :? Pretty sure I'm out...going back to bed now...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee & Nichole, sorry! Guess we are all in the same darn boat. Ugh. Better luck to us next cycle!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw I'm sorry Ashlee :/


----------



## tori0713

:hugs: Sorry, Ashlee! KMFX for the next cycle!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry Ashlee :/ 

Waves- it's so nice to have you back in action, I've missed you :)

Cassidy- lol ik you sleep a lot but I'm dyin to see another test!! Wake up! ;)

AFM- oh you know just threw up, guess that's routine these days :/ Kara about throwing up your $30 meal, we had freakin amazing steaks last night (and I even ate broccoli and had just taken my 3 prenatals) and it all came back up, sucks! All for the best thing ever though ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

It's official -- AF's here. CD1, Round 2! On the bright side, I should be done with AF before my gyno apt on the 10th and have some info to show her if she wants to see it. Feeling a bit sad, but not as bad as I figured I would. Like hubby keeps saying, we'll get our turn..


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry Ashlee! 
Cassidy-where are your tests. 
AFM: I now remember why I don't drink anymore, last night was fun but I think I won't be drinking for awhile!


----------



## jury3

Sandy, Ashlee, Nichole- Sorry about AF and temp drops :(. At least you can be cycle buddies lol

Cassidy-Wake up!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ugh I'm sorry you ladies are puking! I just gag and dry heave. I don't know what's worse. 

Ashlee, Nichole, Sandy sorry this cycle isn't working out as hoped. Ash I was sure you'd get a bfp bc of your spotting. 

I'm having some bad low back pain and a little bit of cramping. Hoping its just stretching again. 

Morgan - why do you take 3 prenatals? I just take one a day. I think I'd be puking if I had to take more than that.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love all the bump pictures you ladies put up!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, pretty bummed out...I had such donvincing symptoms this time, particularly the spotting, even had extreme food aversion last night. I tried eating like three different things and they all were just tasting super off and made me wanna puke, but oh well...hopefully next month


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel- I bought mine from GNC (I got the most chock-full ones I could find, they have 500 mg of DHA and 1,000 mcg folic acid) and idk WHY but it says to take 3, and they're big fat poop-smelling pills :p I can only have them with a big meal.

And as for my nausea.. I have bouts all day but usually when I brush my teeth first thing I end up gagging and puking up all the bile from my empty stomach. Ik that sounds disgusting but I always feel 110% better afterwards. I would just rather get it out than feel like complete crap. I'm hoping it doesn't last til 16 weeks like last time! But hey I'd barf up my brains if that's what it took to have a baby!! 

Just gotta keep the prize in mind ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

MofO I think going off my last post I'm going to wait until 14th September making me 5 days late on my 28 day cycle and 1 day late on a 32 day!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! Sucks, but nothing I can do but try again I guess. I thought the spotting last week was a sure thing. Wonder what that was all about? My cycle was 29 days. Do you think that's okay? Should I be concerned?

Morgan, sounds like you're holding up okay -- glad to hear it!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi everyone. I'm colette. I have a 21 mth old little boy and ttc no 2 . Had 2 miscarriages since april :-(. Hoping this month is our lucky one. AF due thurs. Hope to god she stays away. Going on holiday on fri for 2 weeks so hoping to get a bfp fri morn. I have some dull aches, feel tired and quite weak . Having to eat a lot. Although I dont want to symptom spot too much as it always ends in a bfn and disappointment. Fingers crossed for all you ladies


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks ladies! Sucks, but nothing I can do but try again I guess. I thought the spotting last week was a sure thing. Wonder what that was all about? My cycle was 29 days. Do you think that's okay? Should I be concerned?
> 
> Morgan, sounds like you're holding up okay -- glad to hear it!

Same here, wondering what the mid tww spotting could have been. Surprised my temp is dropping already too, usually it drops drastically day before AF


----------



## morganwhite7

Welcome Colette, he is such a cutie :)

Sandy- yes ma'am doing MUCH better :) and 29 days is how mine started out. I think this was a fabulous test-run cycle, now you know what to look for and can start trying new things! Always rooting for ya!!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee I don't want to upset you more than you probably are but maybe it was a chemical. Spotting was because implantation started and I know I saw second, pink lines on some of your tests but maybe it was a chemical and just couldn't stick.


----------



## asmcsm

Could be, I've thought of that. I've also seen a couple charts on ff where temps dropped a couple days about as low as mine then they got bfps and went back up. Won't count myself completely until AF but most likely that I am.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I had light spotting too, though, off and on for 4 days last week, and I took 4 tests and had no lines at all.

Ashlee, I'm confused too. I'm going to ask my doctor about it when I go. 

Thanks Morgan! What else is there to try? I'm open to suggestions.. just get hubby to agree! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, mine dropped a bit yesterday and a TON today, and I got AF today, too. Better luck to you!


----------



## RobertRedford

Boo Sorry Nichole! 

Cassidy, where are your tests? I wanna see them from today :)

Ash, you're not out yet, sorry about the temp drop tho! So jealous that you got to see Jason. We gave my inlaws our tic and they said it was amazing! 

Morgan and Kara, total pain about throwing up good dinners but its all worth it, right? 

Hi to all the new ladies! 

I'm making OH go do his SA this week. I didn't put much pressure on last cycle but I am getting antsy. I want to know exactly what's going on and what we can do to fix it! I just want a baby so badly :( hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend! I'm cleaning and organizing all day-- our house is crazy messy!

Edited to add: a friend of mine has a 4 month old and posted on Facebook that she has never felt more comfortable in her own skin and fulfilled since being a mom. And it made me so sad but perfectly described the longing that I have (and prob all of you too) I feel so incomplete without a child. It's like something is missing.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, that's it exactly!! I feel like hubby and I need a baby to make our little family complete. There is he and I and our dog.. and we have a great life together and a lot of fun, and I'm happy, but I want a baby so badly. Seeing him with our son, even though he was already gone, made me even more sure. He was the most amazing daddy and devoted husband during that time, (and he still is!), and it breaks my heart to think about it and how unfair it all is. We were so close.. and now we are so far away.. literally and figuratively! Ugh.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> Sorry Ashlee :/
> 
> Waves- it's so nice to have you back in action, I've missed you :)
> 
> Cassidy- lol ik you sleep a lot but I'm dyin to see another test!! Wake up! ;)
> 
> AFM- oh you know just threw up, guess that's routine these days :/ Kara about throwing up your $30 meal, we had freakin amazing steaks last night (and I even ate broccoli and had just taken my 3 prenatals) and it all came back up, sucks! All for the best thing ever though ;)

3 prenatals?! holy crap. just read you got them at gnc, i would be careful since i know they like to take your money. you only need like 800-1000 folic acid a day, so you're taking a ton. I would cut back to one poop smeller pill a day



frsttimemama said:


> It's official -- AF's here. CD1, Round 2! On the bright side, I should be done with AF before my gyno apt on the 10th and have some info to show her if she wants to see it. Feeling a bit sad, but not as bad as I figured I would. Like hubby keeps saying, we'll get our turn..

:hugs: hun i'm sorry :(



asmcsm said:


> Thanks ladies, pretty bummed out...I had such donvincing symptoms this time, particularly the spotting, even had extreme food aversion last night. I tried eating like three different things and they all were just tasting super off and made me wanna puke, but oh well...hopefully next month

well you're still not out til you get af. i had a giant temp drop before i got my bfp last time so, i try not to think about it too much now!!!



brunettebimbo said:


> MofO I think going off my last post I'm going to wait until 14th September making me 5 days late on my 28 day cycle and 1 day late on a 32 day!

hey we'll be testing the same day :)



Kiamaria83 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm colette. I have a 21 mth old little boy and ttc no 2 . Had 2 miscarriages since april :-(. Hoping this month is our lucky one. AF due thurs. Hope to god she stays away. Going on holiday on fri for 2 weeks so hoping to get a bfp fri morn. I have some dull aches, feel tired and quite weak . Having to eat a lot. Although I dont want to symptom spot too much as it always ends in a bfn and disappointment. Fingers crossed for all you ladies


:wave: hiiiii!!!! welcome!!! i'm so sorry about your mcs, and i hope you get a bfp friday!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

RobertRedford said:


> Boo Sorry Nichole!
> 
> Cassidy, where are your tests? I wanna see them from today :)
> 
> Ash, you're not out yet, sorry about the temp drop tho! So jealous that you got to see Jason. We gave my inlaws our tic and they said it was amazing!
> 
> Morgan and Kara, total pain about throwing up good dinners but its all worth it, right?
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies!
> 
> I'm making OH go do his SA this week. I didn't put much pressure on last cycle but I am getting antsy. I want to know exactly what's going on and what we can do to fix it! I just want a baby so badly :( hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend! I'm cleaning and organizing all day-- our house is crazy messy!
> 
> Edited to add: a friend of mine has a 4 month old and posted on Facebook that she has never felt more comfortable in her own skin and fulfilled since being a mom. And it made me so sad but perfectly described the longing that I have (and prob all of you too) I feel so incomplete without a child. It's like something is missing.

good luck with the SA. i hope it goes well.

and i know what you mean about the missing. I had that before dd. I didn't know what it was, but for a long time i felt incomplete. i had my first and now, my world is just well, revolves around that little monster and she is me. if it doesn't work out for us fr a second, i would totally be ok with it. But i do hope for you hun you get that bfp this cycle so you can hold your very own little one.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- this cycle we used Softcups after night BDing and I had an orgasm after. I thoroughly believe that made it happen for us. I feel like an orgasm can help since it makes everything contract and your cervix actually OPENS. Granted, we all know pregnancy is possible w/out one. Idk I just always felt like even if I was laying here with my hips up at night, spermies would leak and I'd like sneeze or whatever and ruin my chances that month. Lol I know that sounds crazy but why not just eliminate the worries altogether and cork it all in there- softcups :)


----------



## VivianJean

I want to catch up on everything but my head is spinning. had a work reunion thingo last night and I was a little too social and drank a little too much. Paying for it today.

gotta get off the computer before I hurl. 

tty later today


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol @ Amelia and Mofo "cut back to one poop smeller"

Mommy- I actually forget to take em all and don't particularly enjoy eating 3 at one sitting, so I usually have on or two.. The occasional three ;) 

Excited for the SA Amanda!!

And for Cassidy to wake up!!! :)


----------



## clynn11

Took a wondfo, looks bfn. Taking pics ill post them when dh gets off the comp lol. Stayed up late last night sorry for the wait ladies lol


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Hi! I'd Like to join if I may. My name is Lisa and I have a 7 year old son. I'm 30 and my DH is 32. We've been TTC for 3 months now. You ladies really do move at a fast pace so I will try to keep up lol. I'm on CD 18 waiting to O...


----------



## clynn11

Welcome Lisa! Fx you see your BFP this time! Keep the BD'ing up!!! <3


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan! I'll definitely take that into consideration :) I'm going to talk to hubby about the softcups and see if he will be too weirded out. Lol. He's very positive that it will happen for us. He's okay if it takes another 10 months -- me not so much! He's so patient with it.


----------



## clynn11

I think I just got a batch of really crappy tests... bottom/newest test is still completely wet, pics taken probably 15 min after taking it.
 



Attached Files:







new 001.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 10









new 002.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 7









new 003.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 11









new 004.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6









new 005.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - DH never knew about the softcups. I'm sure he saw them in the closet but he had no clue that I put one in after bd. I figured I would just keep that one to myself. He still doesn't know. I told him how I looked at his sperm under the microscope and he thought I was nuts lol. I am proud of him though. He just showed me a video called the amazing 9 months or something like that from conception to birth. I thought it was pretty bad ass that he watched it. He's clueless about anything medical, especially pregnancy....


----------



## morganwhite7

Ugh idk but I swear I saw a line on your FRER and wondfo yesterday.. Stupid crappy tests.. Post one once it dries, maybe it'll pinken!! ;) 12 dpo right?


----------



## clynn11

I do have the fattest headache and am feeling pretty sick to my stomach right now :/ But they'd be showing progression by now i'm sure.

Yupp, 12dpo! Possibly 11 but pretty sure it's 12.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy & Rachel- LOL hubby had no idea Softcups were for his spermies lol. I unwrapped it and kept it by the bed so he never knew. I remember the day I brought them home I told him they were for my period he thought I was nuts. THEN I told him they got us pregnant he was like WhAaaa?!!! Lol GOTCHA! ;)

Cass- Keep watchin it.. Mine like that took freakin forever to get dark.. I don't think I could see hardly anything til 14 dpo but my FRERs were blaring!


----------



## clynn11

Happy 8 weeks rachel!! <3


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

clynn11 said:


> Welcome Lisa! Fx you see your BFP this time! Keep the BD'ing up!!! <3

Thx Cassidy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I actually think I see something but I'm awful with line eye so could be that! FX for you though!

Sorry to all the girls who got AF, good luck next cycle!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww thanks Cassidy!!! Crazy isn't it??? I can't wait for my u/s next week. It's restaurant week again soon so DH and I are going to go out somewhere fancy that day. Celebrate making it to the OB...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies, just popping in for a sec. Today is mine and DH's 2yr anniversary :). I'll be back for real tomorrow. 

Welcome any new ladies. I swear I will catch up and get to know all of you lol. 

BOO FOR ALL THE NEGATIVE TESTS AND DROPPING TEMPS! :hissy:

AF hasn't gotten me yet but I know she will. My temps only drop like this when AF is near. I am expecting the :witch: tomorrow. 

I probably will pop in later today but I will fully catch up tomorrow. DH and I have been having the best 3 day weekend. I love having my b-day and our anniversary so close.


----------



## asmcsm

Hey ladies, can't catch up too well on my phone. We're in the car on our way home. My whole body is so sore. We walked basically nonstop yesterday until the concert and I got sunburnt on top of it... Sorry to hear about so many temp drops and :witch:s showing. Hopefully September will be our lucky month


----------



## clynn11

Going back through and re-reading everything!

Welcome Roz! What is HELLP syndrome? GL hun!

BB- FX for you! Hoping to see a BFP soon! <3 Hope the CM is a good sign!!!! Finding out at 4w4d would make you approx. 18dpo when you found out if you O'd on an average CD14. I think. Lol.

Beth!!! Welcome to the TWW!! You totally have your bases covered, hopefully we'll be seeing a BFP from you soon! <3

Nichole and Ash, sorry for the temp drops :hugs: But you are NOT out until the :witch: shows!

Sandy- I'm sorry AF got you hun :hugs: :hugs: a 29 day cycle is just fine. My cycles are 99% of the time 25 days. The length of the cycle really doesn't matter, the length of the LP (luteal phase) does! Anything under 11 can be cause for concern because it can affect implantation. But there are women who have gotten pregnant with a super short LP, so it can definitely happen. Looks like you have a 13 day LP like me :)

GreekGrl- have you been charting with ovufriend long? Do you use OPKs or BBT charting? If not, I wouldn't rely on the website to tell you your O days, it's giving you an average day 12 to day 15 O date but there's plenty of women who O later than that! FX for you! 

Tori- FX for you hun! Is your avatar you and your DH? It's adorable if so :) Hoping to see a BFP from you!!!

Welcome Claire! Good luck with baby no.5! Love that you have a big family, I want 5 children too (maybe more if I could convince DH lol)! Some people conceive the cycle right after getting off the pill, some it takes a while for their bodies to regulate! FX!

Welcome to you too Skye! Your baby girl is beautiful and I am so sorry about your loss :hugs: FX and GL to you!

Dee- so sorry about all of your losses. I know your rainbow BFP is right around the corner though!!! <3

Mirolee- This IS GONNA BE YOUR MONTH! "it's on like donkey kong" made me LOL. Hahahaha. GL hun!!!!

Katrina- Totally agree about drinking  lol

Amanda- keeping my FX for OH's SA!!! Better to know sooner than later, whatever the case!

Amelia- Hope you feel better but sounds like you had fun ;)


----------



## Sugerr

Hey girls bit of update feel tired today an moods have been all over still got backache an pains in my lower side an watery cm hope ur all ok x


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks cass, was just reading that extensive exercise can lower progesterone which would lower temp but I don't know if yesterday would qualify even though its much more exercise than I get on a normal basis. Even with the temp drop I'm not feeling normal AF symptoms. But still can't deny the bfn...if she's gonna show I want her to do it already.


----------



## ricschick

sorry the witch showed for some of you!! 

thanks for the warm welcome!!

took a test today obviously bfn but I couldn't resist!!:haha:


----------



## Greekgrl77

Sugerrr!! Hey girly!!


----------



## Greekgrl77

*I posted "I think I am out" I have been checking CM and have not seen any EWCM .I am CD18 .My Period was August 14-20th....My periods have been irregular so not sure on cycle length but ovufriend says I was fertile 25th-28th(but couldnt give them my cycle length ....Weird thing is I usually get cramps a little before the Witch comes but I have been getting cramps The 23rd,26th,28th & 31st and headaches..I still think I am out ,but I guess I have to wait until Witch comes to know for sure.....could these cramps be Ovulation? We Bd everyday from 20th(end of my period) up til today we missed only 2 days . The cramps feel like period cramps but I wouldnt know if they were ovulation or if I was prego I could only be prego between 20th til now..nOT SURE WHEN i OVULATED BECAUSE MY PERIOD PAST MONTHS HAVE BEEN WEIRD*


----------



## Greekgrl77

well the only thing I have been doing is BD from the 20th WHEN MY FLOW ENDED UP UNTIL TODAY...Hoping we caught the egg....so I guess Im in 2week wait..I dunno because my period has been irregular I can't give a cycle length..anyone else not been able to give a cycle length due to irregular period and just starting to chart this???


----------



## clynn11

Also Greekgrl- some people don't get EWCM. I would just keep the BD'ing up to try to catch the egg! You may want to think about using OPKs, they help a lot when trying to determine ovulation so you're not so in the dark about where you are in your cycle! It's likely you're in the TWW now, but with irregular cycles, you never know! :hugs: Hope you figure it out!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the input! :) I'm doing a little research to keep busy and make myself feel like there is something I can do to help. I read that folic acid increases your odds of conception, as well as zinc. "Vitamin C prevents defects in the construction of sperm and improves their motility." I also read to avoid lemons, limes, and oranges as it makes "down there" more acidic which is bad for sperm and to eat more green foods to increase the alkalinity "down there". I do love my lemon water though.. hmm! Guess I could give up and drink plain water though. I'm almost out of coffee so I'm going to buy the Folger 1/2 Caff kind. And still going to do my low carb diet and decaf green tea (2 cups a day), my ground flax seed with my yogurt, and my prenatal. There is probably enough folic acid and zinc in there, wouldn't you imagine? I'm also goin to start walking or riding bikes several nights a week. Hopefully now the weather will cool off and be more conducive to exercising. It's crazy to think of how much money I spent trying NOT to get pregnant for all those years, and now I want to.. Funny how life is! :) Is there anything that you guys eat or take to help?

Thanks Cassidy! My LP was either 13 days or 9 days. BBT in FF and Ovufriend had me O'ing on CD 16 -- add OPK's to that on FF and it had me O'ing on CD 20 (it didn't change on Ovufriend). I'm going with CD 16 this month (sounds much better!), and I'll start doing OPK's probably like CD 10 or so. Not banking on them, but I can't not do them either I don't think.. 

I'm definitely considering the softcups.. I'm on the fence. Seems like they could be helpful, and they seem to have helped some of you.. Maybe I'll bring it up to him. He may agree just to shut me up and it isn't medicine.. He is freaked at the thought of Clomid because he's not crazy about the idea of twins. I don't think I need Clomid at this point, anyway. It was an option before I started having AF's because before I got pregnant, I had really irregular cycles.

Welcome to all of the new ladies! This an awesome group of ladies! Best of luck to you! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

GreekGrl, I didn't have an EWCM last cycle. Last cycle was also my first cycle charting and first cycle after pregnancy, so I couldn't give a length either, but it was okay. Just keep BD'ing, putting in your temps, and it will tell you. I can sympathize with irregular cycles -- that was me last year! Ugh. So frustrating! Good luck to you!


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy definitely check again once it's dry. My ic's didn't show real lines until af wa already late so that may be te case with you. I'd stick to frer's if you could lol.


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm on cd 15 using opks, first cycle TTC, hoping for a bfp this month but no sign of ovulation yet


----------



## clynn11

I'm not even telling DH about softcups. I have them in the drawer of my side table next to my bed. He ALWAYS gets up and goes straight to the shower after BD and I always stay in bed, so i'll just put them in then.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hmm.. that makes me feel sneaky though and like I'm doing something "wrong" lol.

ETA that I don't feel like YOU'RE being sneaky, but I think I would feel guilty not telling him I guess. I don't know why. And my hubby is about 50/50. Sometimes he jumps up and runs to shower and sometimes he wants to cuddle..


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh, just stopped for gas and were waiting parked for the person in front of us to finish when some old man decided to try and squeeze his big ass camper behind us. Scraped and dented the fender of my MIL's Cadillac. Awesome...so glad we're going home. Travelling on holiday weekends blows.

Pretty sure I'm gonna get soft cups this cycle, not really caring whether they might freak out DH anymore lol


----------



## clynn11

Haha, no I get what your saying. I just know my DH would prefer not knowing lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol well now that you put it that way, that's pretty logical.


----------



## morganwhite7

Is it dry yet Cassidy?! Lol :)


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Greekgrl77 said:


> well the only thing I have been doing is BD from the 20th WHEN MY FLOW ENDED UP UNTIL TODAY...Hoping we caught the egg....so I guess Im in 2week wait..I dunno because my period has been irregular I can't give a cycle length..anyone else not been able to give a cycle length due to irregular period and just starting to chart this???

I was in the same boat until I started charting. For the last 3 cycles they have been somewhat normal. Give it a couple of cycles :thumbup:



asmcsm said:


> Thanks cass, was just reading that extensive exercise can lower progesterone which would lower temp but I don't know if yesterday would qualify even though its much more exercise than I get on a normal basis. Even with the temp drop I'm not feeling normal AF symptoms. But still can't deny the bfn...if she's gonna show I want her to do it already.

I hate being in Limbo! I hope you get your answer sooner rather than later.:thumbup:


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow crazy quiet for a few hours.. 

Highlighting my hair and needed to pass some time. 

Cassidy- See anything on the wondfo?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Aaaaaaannd I'm spotting :cry:


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, I'm sorry. I can relate to how you're feeling today. It was harder than I thought. I've done my crying. I know, lame, but definitely couldn't help it. Hope you're holding up okay!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I lost it the other day when my temp started dropping because I knew it was the beginning of the end. Today is just a few tears. At least we can be cycle buddies :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks for the input! :) I'm doing a little research to keep busy and make myself feel like there is something I can do to help. I read that folic acid increases your odds of conception, as well as zinc. "Vitamin C prevents defects in the construction of sperm and improves their motility." I also read to avoid lemons, limes, and oranges as it makes "down there" more acidic which is bad for sperm and to eat more green foods to increase the alkalinity "down there". I do love my lemon water though.. hmm! Guess I could give up and drink plain water though. I'm almost out of coffee so I'm going to buy the Folger 1/2 Caff kind. And still going to do my low carb diet and decaf green tea (2 cups a day), my ground flax seed with my yogurt, and my prenatal. There is probably enough folic acid and zinc in there, wouldn't you imagine? I'm also goin to start walking or riding bikes several nights a week. Hopefully now the weather will cool off and be more conducive to exercising. It's crazy to think of how much money I spent trying NOT to get pregnant for all those years, and now I want to.. Funny how life is! :) Is there anything that you guys eat or take to help?
> 
> Thanks Cassidy! My LP was either 13 days or 9 days. BBT in FF and Ovufriend had me O'ing on CD 16 -- add OPK's to that on FF and it had me O'ing on CD 20 (it didn't change on Ovufriend). I'm going with CD 16 this month (sounds much better!), and I'll start doing OPK's probably like CD 10 or so. Not banking on them, but I can't not do them either I don't think..
> 
> I'm definitely considering the softcups.. I'm on the fence. Seems like they could be helpful, and they seem to have helped some of you.. Maybe I'll bring it up to him. He may agree just to shut me up and it isn't medicine.. He is freaked at the thought of Clomid because he's not crazy about the idea of twins. I don't think I need Clomid at this point, anyway. It was an option before I started having AF's because before I got pregnant, I had really irregular cycles.
> 
> Welcome to all of the new ladies! This an awesome group of ladies! Best of luck to you! :)

I drank a TON of lemon water my bfp cycle. Lemon water is super good for fertility, don't stop!! Lemons themselves, are acidic...but they metabolize very alkaline!!! Very good for the swimmers!! There are a lot of alkaline diets you can look up and see what to eat/drink/avoid!!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> I drank a TON of lemon water my bfp cycle. Lemon water is super good for fertility, don't stop!! Lemons themselves, are acidic...but they metabolize very alkaline!!! Very good for the swimmers!! There are a lot of alkaline diets you can look up and see what to eat/drink/avoid!!

I drank a ton of lemon water this cycle too, seems like I was constantly in the bathroom peeing lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes, we can Nichole! This sucks, but we'll get our BFP's!! Mayyyybe this month! 

Glad I don't have to give up my lemon water. I think it helps with weight loss, too!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi new ladies!
It has been a great day! I haven't been on to much today! 
AF is almost gone-thank goodness on for a new cycle!


----------



## HWPG

Hi all. Can't catch up on everything, but wanted to make a couple comments. 
I totally lost my shit last week when I got my period: cried all day, moped around, took a nap, drank at dinner. So to those ladies that she'd a tear because of temps dropping,spotting, or af, I just want to say: you're to alone, don't be embarrassed, and cut yourself some slack for one day. It sucks. It really really sucks, when your hopes are high and you put a lot of effort into it. It's ok to let your tender heart leak a little.
Second, I've been using softcups for a long time, and now it's almost comical. I loudly put it in right afterward, like "CRRRCCRRIINKKKKKK. No big deal babe, just puttin in mah cup". And OH cleaned our bedroom the other day and found a few of the distinct purple wrappers and was like, "I found these under our bed" (I put the under my pillow during, so the wrapper musta dropped), and I said, "at least it was the wrappers and not the cups". Ha! 
Tomorrow starts my crazy time - cd10! Opks, temps, and every other day sex. (and did we do it enough? And will it ever happen to me? And is that a pos opk? And what does that temp mean? ) So cheers to the next ten crazy ttc days! 
Welcome everyone new, and GL to us all :)


----------



## HWPG

Omg, autocorrect: 
Shed, not she'd
You're NOT alone (not to).


----------



## tori0713

So much going on after being gone all day!

KMFX for everyone!!!

I am not feeling well at all, and I really hope it's a good reason for not feeling well (to me and everything I've read seems too early). I don't have much of an appetite, was having hot flashes all day, and still having my other symptoms of breast tenderness and sore nipples, I was up last night from 2-5a, and a very low backache. I just hope it's not AF wanting to show up early. DH even told me I looked like I was glowing. I'm really, really, really trying hard not to symptom spot, but I just feel different like something is up. I'm trying to convince myself that it's just withdrawal symptoms from the first month being off BC, especially with having "symptoms" this early. I am very much trying not to get my hopes up, but it's very hard when everyone around is hoping for you to be pregnant. I feel like I will disappoint everyone with a BFN.


----------



## Cowgirl07

FX for you tori-My first six weeks of bc were awful!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Mirolee! I was sure I wasn't going to be upset about it. Yep, I lied. My poor husband. And then it turned into not just, "I got AF" to "This isn't fair, we should not have to do this" to "It's my fault it happened".. ugh. All crazy talk. Dang hormones! Over this day! Tomorrow will be better! Good luck to you this cycle!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh no.. Was just going to bed and more bleeding. Not heavy but like a period. Ugh this is too stressful. I couldn't get into an OB fast enough. Having a lower backache and weird AF type cramping. And super bloated.

Hoping with all I've got that this stops by the morning.. Not sure how much more I can handle!!


----------



## wavescrash

:( If it were me in your position and the hospital I went to didn't give me another ultrasound (just because levels had risen... they don't know at what point they could have stopped rising, if you know what I mean?) I would have gone to another ER.

If it's a miscarriage, you need to make sure all the "products of conception" are out of your uterus. And if it's not they should really identify the source of bleeding asap in case it's something that needs immediate attention :( Friday just seems so far away to not know for sure.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think dh wants to do a SA. The one he did after chemo just said sperm was present.


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves I will go again tomorrow if things worsen..

I am not letting idiots cause me to lose my baby! Ugh I am having such a moment right now. I miss Jaxon and this crap is killing me.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves I will go again tomorrow if things worsen..
> 
> I am not letting idiots cause me to lose my baby! Ugh I am having such a moment right now. I miss Jaxon and this crap is killing me.

:hugs:

I can only imagine dear. And I totally don't want to scare you because your numbers rising is a good sign and for whatever reason some women just bleed during pregnancy, heavier like a period and baby is never affected. I really REALLY hope that's the case with you. But I'm a worrywart especially when it comes to pregnancy (we won't even discuss the amount of times I went to the ER, L&D or called my OB last pregnancy) but since we can't really tell what's going on in there without them looking in for us, I don't like to risk it. I'd rather waste a trip to the ER only to know for certain that everything is okay. Especially with bleeding and cramping like you're describing. It could totally be normal/okay... but if it were me, that slight chance that maybe it's not would send me running for the ER lol.

I've got my fingers crossed for you. I work at noon tomorrow but I'll be checking for an update.


----------



## RobertRedford

:hugs: Morgan, so sorry! Keepig you in my thoughts, I hope all goes well. I would be right back at the ER If I were you. I wouldn't like leavng without definitive answers. Can you go to a differnet ER or get into another OB quicker?


----------



## clynn11

Both tests (morning and tonight) from today look BFN. There were definite lines on my two tests yesterday comparing them to today's and my other BFNs. Never had lines like that, always evaps, but these are the darkest evaps i've ever gotten :(


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan I've got my FX for you that the bleeding stops for good!

Well, no signs of spotting or AF yet. I am extremely nauseous even after eating and my nose is stuffy and runny and my eyes itch. And on top of that I just feel kinda depressed about TTC right now. Ugh. I wish my body would stop playing tricks and just not give me any symptoms if I'm out. Or that AF would just show so I can cry it out and move onto the next cycle.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Both tests (morning and tonight) from today look BFN. There were definite lines on my two tests yesterday comparing them to today's and my other BFNs. Never had lines like that, always evaps, but these are the darkest evaps i've ever gotten :(

Ugh :( sorry tests suck so bad Cassidy :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

We may end up being cycle buddies Ash, lol. Although I wish we would both get our BFPs! Af is due Wednesday for me.

:hugs: Sorry for spotting Nichole. This month will be THE month!


----------



## asmcsm

AF's supposed to start on Wednesday for me too, but with the way temps have been dropping thinking my lp might have gotten a day shorter. We'll see. I really hope we get our BFPs soon. This ttc stuff just gets depressing sometimes :?


----------



## clynn11

I know :/ Hopefully this next cycle will be the cycle! Kevin's been feeling better so BD timing should be spot on, using softcups, gonna force myself to remember to temp. Drinking fertility and taking my daily multi-vitamin. Hoping this will be the month!!!! Come onnnnn BFP and early June baby!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan FX for you. Keep us updated!

Tori my first month of BCP was awful. I would have sworn I was pregnant. Had every symptom going and even a missed period! FX for you!!

Cassidy, I definitely saw lines too! 

AFM - Nothing much to report other than really really sore boobs! Haven't had boobs this sore in a long time!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan :hugs: I hope the bleeding stops hun! Has to be so scary. Keeping everything crossed for you and your lil bean <3 <3


----------



## Rozzer

Wow, heaps to catch up on!!

Morgan - good luck, thinking of you!

Cassidy (and anyone else who's interested) - Here is the wiki page and some information on HELLP. I had the liver pain and low platelets, vomiting etc - spent 5days in hospital with them not knowing what was wrong and doing about a million tests (but I got steroids) before my condition deteriorated so much they did an emergency c section.

Really want number two but I am scared and also a little worried that the HELLP might make it hard or impossible to conceive again...just we just wait and see!


----------



## Rozzer

Sorry to go on about it but this is actually better (not to mention easier to understand and more relevant) information on HELLP. 

https://www.webmd.com/baby/tc/hellp-syndrome-and-preeclampsia-topic-overview


----------



## ricschick

morgan I really hope the bleeding stops hun!!!!

Cassidy sorry about the bfn but your not out til the fat lady sings!!

AFM not to much to report had gagging this morning while brushing my teeth ??? slight cramping and my stomach just feels empty even after eating weird!! but still bding and keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, thinking of you and praying for you! Hope things are okay! 

Cassidy, sorry about those stupid tests!

Ashlee, good luck! I hope your temp drop was a fluke and you get your BFP!

AFM, just feel blah and exhausted and crappy today. Stayed up too late hanging out with hubby last night. I am thinking early bedtime tonight, and I haven't even gone to work yet!


----------



## frsttimemama

Random, but I stopped at the grocery store this morning on my way to work and they have softcups with a 2$ off coupon .. I think it's a sign! Lol. I'm thinking I'm going to give them a whirl.

Onanother not, I'm avoiding FB today because I know a friend is being induced. Those baby pictures are tough!

Hope ya all have a good Tuesday!


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning Girlies :coffee:

Gotta say it is nice though, starting off the work week without a Monday. 

So my bleeding has stopped I guess, none when I wiped this morning. Lastnight's never got super bad (but I guess I wouldn't know bc when it happens, I run to bed, sit and won't move for hours.. wouldn't you?!!) so I don't know if I should try and go back to the ER. I am calling my OB now, but I like the day I have scheduled since I want to go as late as possible this week since I'm hoping for a heartbeat. I just feel like I need to know the answer to why I'm bleeding and they keep saying they can't find it. So hopefully I get answers soon. I am VERY happy I feel horribly nauseous and threw up for a half an hour this morning before work. It is reassuring. I feel like hell, just like w/ Jaxon. I am also scared there is a placenta problem or something, I've been reading up for ANY causes of early pregnancy bleeding, and it seems that is a common one and I am afraid they might put me on bedrest :/ I mean GREAT, but I need to work to pay the bills. So a bit scary. 

Soooooooooo just a drinking my pregnancy tea, hoping it fixes all my problems. LOL. My life.

But to all you CD1ers out there- just know that the stresses do not end with those 2 lines!!! Don't get me wrong I am SO thankful, but there is such a long road ahead of you all (AND TRUST ME, WE AREN'T GOING ANYWHERE! :)) so enjoy being able to HAVE THAT GLASS OF WINE or ya know, WAKE UP without wanting to DIE (lol, or pretty close! ;)) because I so wish I could. I am so excited to see what happens with you new Softcuppers, Amanda's SA, and Cassidy sticking with temping and all that good stuff! We should be in for another lucky month. So KEEP YOUR CHINS UP and let's TTC! :) :) :) 

Love you girls <3


----------



## asmcsm

Temp dropped to 98.11, still above coverline but I had to get up and jump DH's truck this morning since the battery was dead so it would have probably been lower. The :witch: flew in, in the middle of the night. Onto cycle 7...at least it looks like I'm back to a 32 day cycle and also looks like my LP is 15 days now


----------



## Greekgrl77

I am not sure I even ovulated ..I used the ovufriend chart ,but couldn't give a cycle length because of irregular period..My flow did come on the 14th-20th(which 7 days log is norm when I get it) so we just BD as soon as flow stopped. I guess I am in the 2ww HAHAHwell according to a normal cycle I should get the Witch around Sept.13-15th..If not I will test on 16th My bday


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, glad your bleeding stopped! Hope you get some answers!! I know the worries won't stop -- they won't stop for me until we are on our way home from the hospital.. and even then, it will be a new set! :) Still praying for you!

Ashlee, I'm sorry about the witch! September feels lucky though! :)

AFM, I am fairly certain I may bleed to death before I get anoth chance to O! Lol. This is a bit ridiculous. I hope it's just my body adjusting after having had irregular cycles for 10 months and being pregnant for 9 months..


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ok so couldn't resist any longer and done a test. There is a very faint line on the positive. Could this be it or am I going mad ? Does it have to be a very dark line to be positive ? Af due thur/fri. Xx


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh post a pic!!

We have some good analyzers/tweakers here ;)


----------



## wavescrash

:( Sorry she got you Ashlee but at least now you know and there's no more limbo. FX for this cycle!!


----------



## jury3

Kiamaria83 said:


> Ok so couldn't resist any longer and done a test. There is a very faint line on the positive. Could this be it or am I going mad ? Does it have to be a very dark line to be positive ? Af due thur/fri. Xx

No, it doesn't have to be dark! Mine were faint on my first test...post a pic!

Morgan-So glad the bleeding stopped. Def call your gyno and see what they say. 

AFM-first apt/ultrasound is sept 19th! I'm excited...I'm in another 2ww waiting for my apt! Lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry about the :witch: Ashlee. My spotting has gotten lighter so I dunno what's going on

Post a pic Kiamaria!


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- I just saw you talking on another thread about heartbeats around 6 weeks. Something about yours not being viable til they saw it @ 7 weeks? What was up w/ that? JW if I should expect a heartbeat or not, I'm 6 weeks today. Ugh I swear I would rip my hair out if that happened on top of this bleeding and stuff, I'd be stressed to the MAX.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole that's weird and frustrating I'm sure!!

Morgan, you should be able to hear the heartbeat at about 6 weeks, definitely by 7 I do believe so you should be good going Friday.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Ok so been and got clear blue digi and BFP 1-2 weeks. Im so happy. Its been a long road. Endometriosis , clomid and 2 miscarriages since april so 3rd time lucky. I really hope the best for you girls. You seem like such a lovely bunch of ladies. Never give up hope you will get your BFP's soon.xxx


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats Kiamaria83! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## asmcsm

AF is being quite mean this time. Cramps are crazy strong and lower back is killing me ugh.


----------



## prgirl_11

Good morning ladies! I'm gone one day and I had like 22 pages to catch up on! Lol

Welcome to all the newbies, congrats on BFPs and a big hug to all those that the witch got.

I am on CD5. 

I had a looong conversation with my mom on Friday. She knew we were TTC but I had never really told her everything we've been going through this past year. I always knew my mom had problems TTC but I never knew her whole story. My mom had me and then had five miscarriages and chemicals. After that, she just gave up on TTC and was just NTNP. She never did have any more children. I know it saddens her to know that I am going through all of this but, at the same time, I feel blessed to have her support. 

Anywho, as part of my plan of attack, I called my previous gyn. and scheduled an appointment for Thursday (yes, the same day as my other gyn. appointment, I am NOT wasting time.) I've got one at 10am and the other at 2:45pm. I explained to the nurse over the phone about my having a chemical and she was completely lost. She asked me what that was and said she had never heard of that. ???? She said it sounded like I had a blighted ovum, which, if I read correctly, is technically the same thing. Anywho, she said to come in so I could talk to the doctor, make sure I am not pregnant (even though I got my period) and to check my progesterone levels. She had no clue what I was talking about when I said I had a normal-long luteal phase which typically means prog. levels are good. (sigh) Lord, help me.


----------



## morganwhite7

Appointment moved to Thursday at 9:45 a.m.!!!

Hopefully I'll be able to update with a nice bean pic by the time you all wake up! :) :) :)


----------



## RobertRedford

My work still thinks this is a porno site so I'm limited again! So much to catch up on, hope everyone has a good day. busy day at work today so i'll catch up later!


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> Nichole that's weird and frustrating I'm sure!!

I spoke too soon. It has turned into a full fledged :witch: attack. Cramps are already kicking my ass.

Just sent a message to my doctor about needing a clomid refill. I also asked about dh getting a sperm analysis done. I hope we get good news on that front.


----------



## RobertRedford

Sorry AF showed, Nichole! We're all kind of cycle buddies now though. Same to you, Ash! Onto the next cycle!


----------



## Greekgrl77

Sorry Witch came..Huggs! Im still in the 2WW..


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sorry about the witch Ashlee & Nichole!! She sucks!! Onto a new cycle and some September BFPs!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Pretty sucky that the :witch: decided to pay us all a visit but it is nice to have cycle buddies. Hopefully this will be the last time we see her for a long time and we get those BFPs!

And Nichole, I feel your pain...cramps and lower backache are kicking my ass at work right now. Worst ones I've had in months


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations on the BFP. 
Sorry AF got some of you :(

So glad your bleeding has stopped Morgan, nausea and sickness is definitely a good sign!

AFM - I've had cramping all day, mainly to the left which I think is the side I ovulated and I have lower back pain too. My boobs are really sore as well, especially behind the nipple! Keep getting hot flushes on and off too! I feel like AF will start any minute and she's not due until the 9th or 13th going off my old 28 or 32 day cycle!


----------



## clynn11

Sorry ash and nichole :( :hugs: This month is gonna be THE month!

I'm having AF cramps sure she'll be here right on time early tmw.

My friend just text me and said she thinks she's having contractions!!!! She's getting sharp pains from her belly shooting down to her back she kept trying to fall back asleep but they kept waking her up so now she's gonna start timing them. I hope so!!! She's 40w3d today!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like labour to me!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Sorry ash and nichole :( :hugs: This month is gonna be THE month!
> 
> I'm having AF cramps sure she'll be here right on time early tmw.
> 
> My friend just text me and said she thinks she's having contractions!!!! She's getting sharp pains from her belly shooting down to her back she kept trying to fall back asleep but they kept waking her up so now she's gonna start timing them. I hope so!!! She's 40w3d today!

Thanks! Ugh, sorry AF is probably on her way, but at least DH is feeling much more in the mood for TTC lately! I hope we all get our BFPs this month. Ordered my soft cups this morning ;) AUgust was so lucky, we need to follow it up with an even more awesome September! How exciting for your friend! I bet she's ready to see that beautiful baby girl!


----------



## prgirl_11

I haven't tried using the SoftCup but I thought you all might be interested. Softcup has a $2 off coupon on their facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/softcup/app_599788450050788

If that doesn't work, try this link: https://softcup.com/landing/fbcoupo...tm_medium=Promoted+Post&utm_campaign=Facebook


----------



## jury3

Kiamaria83-Congrats!!! I hope you have a sticky bean and a H&H 9 months!

Sorry about AF to everyone who got her visit...

Morgan-I'm so glad they moved it up a little! I really hope you hear great news!

Prgirl-I hope you get some answers at your double gyno appointments! Lol with the chemicals and miscarriages, it makes me think you are so close and hopefully it's an easy fix!


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm having one of those super grumpy, TTC'ing sucks, I'll never get preggo mornings. Really over this shit! ha. OH started taking his vitamins to help the little guys swim and he is going in for a SA this week, so hopefully we get some answers. 

The one good thing about this is that my insurance won't hesitate to start the IVF/IUI process if we find problems with OH's sperm. We're so close to a year that my OB said we could easily start ART immediately. Crossing my fingers that we don't get to that point, but I'm glad we have that option.

Just found out that ANOTHER friend is preggo. she got married in june and is already pregnant. I could cry.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I'm having one of those super grumpy, TTC'ing sucks, I'll never get preggo mornings. Really over this shit! ha. OH started taking his vitamins to help the little guys swim and he is going in for a SA this week, so hopefully we get some answers.
> 
> The one good thing about this is that my insurance won't hesitate to start the IVF/IUI process if we find problems with OH's sperm. We're so close to a year that my OB said we could easily start ART immediately. Crossing my fingers that we don't get to that point, but I'm glad we have that option.
> 
> Just found out that ANOTHER friend is preggo. she got married in june and is already pregnant. I could cry.

I'm in the same mood...Ugh cycle 7...Hopefully OH's SA comes back with good results though it is really nice that your insurance will cooperate if there is a problem. FX you'll be able to do it naturally and it will happen soon! Ugh...that makes me wanna cry too :( I was married in June and thought I'd be pregnant by now...this is the 4th cycle since miscarriage...I didn't think it would take this long after it happened on the 3rd one the first time :?


----------



## clynn11

Aw Ash & Amanda :hugs: I'm sorry loves it will happen :hugs:

Amanda I hope OH's SA is amazing and you don't have to go that route, but either way, you're getting closer and closer to that BFP!!!

Ash- so unfair, you should have your BFP by now. You're doing everything in your power, timing is great, and I know you're gonna get that rainbow baby soon. I KNOW IT!

I have 69 points on FF right now. Highest i've ever had I think. But tests are BFN and I know AF will be here tomorrow.


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan ill get back to you on the heartbeat after work. Super busy today.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I'm feeling like crap, too! Aches and pains everywhere .. and I promised to help Hubby with yard work tonight and grocery shop. Blah. 

Amanda, I had one of those days yesterday. I'm so sorry. Hopefully you guys will get answers and a plan of action!

I didn't think I would be here either. We got married in June, and I continued BCP til January .. then it took me til October to get pregnant and I carried full term and he was stillborn. It's so unfair, but good came of it. I'm closer to Hubby than ever. I'm blessed to be alive. Every day is one day closer to another chance and to getting to see him again. I am trying to eat right, exercise, and not stress. TRYING. Lol. I'm also going to try the softcups.. can't hurt to keep 'em in there awhile longer! How long do you leave them?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry you guys feel so low! I felt like that a few days ago, onto cycle 7 I guess. 
Congrats Kiamaria! 
AFM: Went to a state park yesterday with dh and another couple. It was fun!


----------



## VivianJean

Yay for BFPs - sorry for B*tchy Witchy attacks (finishing up mine now) and awesome news Morgan - so pleased for you!

Saw my gyno today too - it was a weird appointment and i left feeling worse than when i arrived. She thinks that even though my cycles are long, that thing are actually ok. Wasn't interested in the weird cramping or spotting 9-12dpo. Thought spotting wasn't IP ("IP is not really very common so i wouldn't read into it".. really? thanks lady) no comment on the cramping. 

Also said that she thought that first preg was "beginners luck" and if we keep trying it'll happen... gave me a referral to a fertility specialist but said she didn't think i should go for another few months and see what my cycles do.

I'm totally lost. I don't know what I should do - DH is still in colorado so i dont think we could really take advantage of Fert Clinic right now but that being said I WOULD like to know if I have any issues that need to be resolved ahead of a successful BFP.

Also she gave me a long talk about pre-natals not having iodine and how she found some research linking low iodine and autism so now she wants me to take some fancy pre-natals rather than the generic ones i have been taking.

Thoughts ladies?


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy I would take my Softcup out in the morning if the BD was @ night.. If in the morning before work, I put it in and took it out around lunch time. A few hours is PLENTY of time to get them to the right place :)

Amelia- So sorry I totally feel ya when it comes to NO ANSWERS!!! ;) But I have high hopes.. I know things are SO hard for you both since he is so far away, but like she said pregnancy is a freak thing I think it's smart to just keep truckin on. How long have you been actively trying? I know it's hard to keep going but if it has been less than a year they never do anything for you. But if it has been longer than that I'd be ticked! Also not fair she didn't try and identify the bleeding, that may be caused by low progesterone.

LOL I would stick w/ the BnB doctors ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan! Ours is usually at night. Hubby isn't much of a morning person in general.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, isn't there iodine in table salt? If so, couldn't you just use some salt and stick to whatever vitamins you're taking? I don't want to have to change mine because they don't make me sick.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm in the same mood...Ugh cycle 7...Hopefully OH's SA comes back with good results though it is really nice that your insurance will cooperate if there is a problem. FX you'll be able to do it naturally and it will happen soon! Ugh...that makes me wanna cry too :( I was married in June and thought I'd be pregnant by now...this is the 4th cycle since miscarriage...I didn't think it would take this long after it happened on the 3rd one the first time :?

Thank you. Still super grumpy, feel like im going to cry at any moment. UGH! I know that all of us will get pregnant, and it will happen when its meant to..i just want a baby so freakin badly! Fingers crossed for you this month! 



clynn11 said:


> Aw Ash & Amanda :hugs: I'm sorry loves it will happen :hugs:
> 
> Amanda I hope OH's SA is amazing and you don't have to go that route, but either way, you're getting closer and closer to that BFP!!!
> 
> Ash- so unfair, you should have your BFP by now. You're doing everything in your power, timing is great, and I know you're gonna get that rainbow baby soon. I KNOW IT!
> 
> I have 69 points on FF right now. Highest i've ever had I think. But tests are BFN and I know AF will be here tomorrow.

Thank you, i hope so too! Still holding out hope for you for this month! 



frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee, I'm feeling like crap, too! Aches and pains everywhere .. and I promised to help Hubby with yard work tonight and grocery shop. Blah.
> 
> Amanda, I had one of those days yesterday. I'm so sorry. Hopefully you guys will get answers and a plan of action!
> 
> I didn't think I would be here either. We got married in June, and I continued BCP til January .. then it took me til October to get pregnant and I carried full term and he was stillborn. It's so unfair, but good came of it. I'm closer to Hubby than ever. I'm blessed to be alive. Every day is one day closer to another chance and to getting to see him again. I am trying to eat right, exercise, and not stress. TRYING. Lol. I'm also going to try the softcups.. can't hurt to keep 'em in there awhile longer! How long do you leave them?

 Thank you. so sorry you had one of these days too! Life is so unfair sometimes. I cant wait for all of us to get bfp's!


----------



## Cowgirl07

VivianJean said:


> Yay for BFPs - sorry for B*tchy Witchy attacks (finishing up mine now) and awesome news Morgan - so pleased for you!
> 
> Saw my gyno today too - it was a weird appointment and i left feeling worse than when i arrived. She thinks that even though my cycles are long, that thing are actually ok. Wasn't interested in the weird cramping or spotting 9-12dpo. Thought spotting wasn't IP ("IP is not really very common so i wouldn't read into it".. really? thanks lady) no comment on the cramping.
> 
> Also said that she thought that first preg was "beginners luck" and if we keep trying it'll happen... gave me a referral to a fertility specialist but said she didn't think i should go for another few months and see what my cycles do.
> 
> I'm totally lost. I don't know what I should do - DH is still in colorado so i dont think we could really take advantage of Fert Clinic right now but that being said I WOULD like to know if I have any issues that need to be resolved ahead of a successful BFP.
> 
> Also she gave me a long talk about pre-natals not having iodine and how she found some research linking low iodine and autism so now she wants me to take some fancy pre-natals rather than the generic ones i have been taking.
> 
> Thoughts ladies?

I say while you are there and comfortable with the dr go see a specialist what can it hurt.
My dr never said anything about iodine, but look at it this way. How many people do you know that get pregnant without any vitamins and never have a problem. I say stick with the generic ones-at least until you get a bfp. But I will do more research. 
AFM: I am so tired and worn out. The weekend was kinda rough on me.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Aw Ash & Amanda :hugs: I'm sorry loves it will happen :hugs:
> 
> Amanda I hope OH's SA is amazing and you don't have to go that route, but either way, you're getting closer and closer to that BFP!!!
> 
> Ash- so unfair, you should have your BFP by now. You're doing everything in your power, timing is great, and I know you're gonna get that rainbow baby soon. I KNOW IT!
> 
> I have 69 points on FF right now. Highest i've ever had I think. But tests are BFN and I know AF will be here tomorrow.

Ugh! I know! Timing was perfect this time and clearly my hormones where awesome too by looking at my chart....stupid FF gave me 77 points this month but clearly I'm not preggo so don't think I'll be putting much faith in that. Really hope this is our last month of TTC for the rainbow baby.



frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee, I'm feeling like crap, too! Aches and pains everywhere .. and I promised to help Hubby with yard work tonight and grocery shop. Blah.
> 
> Amanda, I had one of those days yesterday. I'm so sorry. Hopefully you guys will get answers and a plan of action!
> 
> I didn't think I would be here either. We got married in June, and I continued BCP til January .. then it took me til October to get pregnant and I carried full term and he was stillborn. It's so unfair, but good came of it. I'm closer to Hubby than ever. I'm blessed to be alive. Every day is one day closer to another chance and to getting to see him again. I am trying to eat right, exercise, and not stress. TRYING. Lol. I'm also going to try the softcups.. can't hurt to keep 'em in there awhile longer! How long do you leave them?

Sorry you're achey too :( it sucks! Hoping you get your BFP soon, you and your hubby deserve to have another baby in your lives so much.



VivianJean said:


> Yay for BFPs - sorry for B*tchy Witchy attacks (finishing up mine now) and awesome news Morgan - so pleased for you!
> 
> Saw my gyno today too - it was a weird appointment and i left feeling worse than when i arrived. She thinks that even though my cycles are long, that thing are actually ok. Wasn't interested in the weird cramping or spotting 9-12dpo. Thought spotting wasn't IP ("IP is not really very common so i wouldn't read into it".. really? thanks lady) no comment on the cramping.
> 
> Also said that she thought that first preg was "beginners luck" and if we keep trying it'll happen... gave me a referral to a fertility specialist but said she didn't think i should go for another few months and see what my cycles do.
> 
> I'm totally lost. I don't know what I should do - DH is still in colorado so i dont think we could really take advantage of Fert Clinic right now but that being said I WOULD like to know if I have any issues that need to be resolved ahead of a successful BFP.
> 
> Also she gave me a long talk about pre-natals not having iodine and how she found some research linking low iodine and autism so now she wants me to take some fancy pre-natals rather than the generic ones i have been taking.
> 
> Thoughts ladies?

Ugh :? sorry your gyno wasn't very much help, that's super frustrating! I'm sure you'd be fine to take the prenatals you're taking now and just add an iodine supplement. Probably less expensive that buying the fancy prenatals and does the same job.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- MY DH is NOT a morning person either, but one morning this cycle (I had a really low temp and felt like I was getting ready to have my Ovulation spike) I made hubby BD before work, I just had an instinct that it NEEDED to happen. So moral of the story, if you think it'll boost your chances that month and you just "have that feeling", wake him UP!!! (Hehehehe I must admit though Hubby didn't realize it was a BD until he woke up to it. Any man's dream right?!! ;))

I have such high hopes for you all, I'm not going ANYWHERE!!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy-my dh is not a morning person! I have to push him out of bed to turn off the alarm. I am not really a morning or a night person. I have to get about 8 hours of sleep to be human but I never stay up past midnight. Well except for this weekend I did thus I am grumpy!


----------



## asmcsm

So what's everyone's plan of attack this month? lol I'm doing SMEP again and these are the dietary and other things I'm planning on doing:

1 Spring Valley prenatal per day
1 Spring Valley DHA(200mg) per day
1 Spring Valley EPO(1000mg) per day up until O
1 Fairhaven Health Organic Maca(500 mg) per day
1 Baby aspirin(81 mg) per day
2 cups Fertilitea w/ honey per day until O
2 tsp Robitussin(Guaifanesin)2 times per day during 5 days leading up to O
1/5 fresh pineapple(bromelain) 1-5dpo
handful of sunflower seeds(selenium) 1-5dpo
lemon water
1 fresh fruit smoothie per day
soft cups
opks
bbt charting


----------



## ricschick

Congrats Kiamaria83

so glad the bleeding has stopped morgan! roll on Thursday!!

sorry the witch is hanging around lets hope she buggers off soon!!


----------



## ricschick

my plan at the moment is to just bed as much as possible:haha:


----------



## TTCaWee1

My plan is to root you all on!


----------



## frsttimemama

Plan of Attack (POA!):
1 prenatal vitamin
ground flaxseed daily (I eat it in my yogurt)
Low carb diet (100 -130 grams of carbs per day)
lemon water
2 cups green tea daily (decaf)
No more than 3 cups of coffee daily (switching to half caf version )
BBT tracking
OPKs
Trying softcups for the first time
Trying the pineapple and sunflower seeds for the first time
Trying the guaifennesin like Ashlee said for the first time
Trying not to stress! 
Try to walk 3-4 times/week for at least 15 minutes.

I cannot think of one more thing. Lol!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My POA
1. Take prenatals-like a good girl
2.Make dh continue to take his vitamins. 
3. Drink more water
4. Maybe do SMEP again it didn't go so well last time. 
5. Legs up afterwards.
6.Use opks
7.Try not to stress.


----------



## VivianJean

I'm just going to have a good old fashioned shag the day I am likely to O because it's the only day close to O that DH and I will be in the same zip code...:haha:

Jokes aside-

1. trying to limit coffee to only two a day (when I'm editing I normally drink a million cups)
2.pre-natals
3. vit D tablets
4. thyroid meds at the right dose
5. temping vajayjay style + charting temps
6. OPKs
7. visualization of the baby growing in my body
8. de-stressing by walking the dogs and exercising regularly and lifting weights so i feel strong and in control of my body


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh yeah, getting Hubby to take his vitamins, too!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia- Lovin #7 ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

I hope you all get your bfps soon. I know just how frustrating it is. It was our 13th cycle when we finally got our bfp. Speaking of "we" there is a thread in the first tri board with all these people complaining about saying "we are pregnant." Like really? It kind of irritated me to even read it. 

So I worked last night and we played with the u/s machine and looked at the bean. Or I guess it's bigger than a bean now....hr of 180 and it was about an inch. Still so scared but it seems like everything is progressing like it's supposed to.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so sorry that I havent been keeping up with you ladies so far this month. AF is really freaking kicking my butt. I've been busy showing apartments trying to get them leased.

My POA this month is
1. Clomid
2. Prenatal
3. Vit D
4. Thyroid meds
5. Temp vajayjay style
6. Opk's
7. Every other day bd starting from CD13 then 3 days of bd when get +opk
8. Soft cups. 

If I don't get my :bfp: this month I might be taking a break. I am thinking about stopping everything and focusing on losing weight for 4-5 months. I would still be checking cm and get some bding in when it turns ewcm. I am not sure yet. I am just so over feeling like crap every time the witch shows up. It is really getting to me emotionally.


----------



## Unexpected212

Opks finally getting darker at cd16 but still nowhere near positive

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## prgirl_11

My plan of attack is to continue doing what I've been doing, I guess. I mean, it's been working. I just have to figure out why my little ones aren't sticking. 

Here is what I've been doing:

1. Raw Pre-Natals
2. Coconut oil instead of Pre-Seed
3. ClearBlue Ferility Monitor
4. SPME Plan
5. Vitex tincture first thing in the AM


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies!
I haven't been on since Saturday morning so I can't catch up... I just wanted to make sure I was subscribed to this one so I don't miss out!

* <3 *


----------



## asmcsm

Lot's of good plans ladies!! FX We see lots of BFPs as a result!


----------



## prgirl_11

How many BFPs did we get for August? We SO need to beat that number!


----------



## wavescrash

I think there were 4 in August unless I'm forgetting someone.


----------



## asmcsm

Yep, there were 4


----------



## Cowgirl07

We do need to beat 4! Let's do it girls!


----------



## asmcsm

The new girls are gonna need to be added to the front page, when does Sonia get back?


----------



## Disneybaby26

You girls sound like you're all going all out!!! I freaking love it!! There are definitely going to be some BFPs going down and I can't wait to see them rapid fire!!! :) I have one thing to add to all your lists though...have ORGASMS!!! :) :) :) they're good for mind and body!! Hehe!! xoxo

Rachel- I saw that thread too and almost went on a rant but controlled myself!! Lol

My girlfriend told me she's preggo tonight at dinner-11 weeks!! We will only be 4 weeks apart and on maternity leave together!! It took every fiber of my being to not tell her, if we had had a scan already I might have but just zipped the lip and gushed over her!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara-its awesome that you guys will be pregnant at the same time! 
Oh I forgot that one.


----------



## asmcsm

Haha Kara! I always do so that won't be a problem ;)

How awesome that you'll have a bump buddy IRL!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-that's why I didn't list it either!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Well look at you little orgasm havers!! LOL - DH and I have to work for mine so I need to remind myself sometimes!! Haha


----------



## jury3

Kara-I could NOT have held out from telling her! You have much better will power than I do lol 
When is your scan again? My first one is the 19th.

Everyone's plans sound great! I can't wait to see all the bfps!


----------



## wavescrash

Our local news station just posted this online... lol

https://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/h...elling-positive-pregnancy-tests-on-craigslist


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey while you all are chatting about orgasms, I would like to chime in too ;) We were talking about it on a journal the other day.. And it is impossible for me to have one unless I do it myself during? Or unless he tries or we use a toy or w/e but not one just from the sex. And DH forgets about me usually!!! Lol do you all have magic DH's?! :blush:

P.s. I am freakin happy today.. So excited.. A little under 2 days!!! :) :) :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Omfg are those women serious?!


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Kara-I could NOT have held out from telling her! You have much better will power than I do lol
> When is your scan again? My first one is the 19th.
> 
> Everyone's plans sound great! I can't wait to see all the bfps!

It was tough, for sure!! I almost blurted but at the point it almost would have felt like stealing her thunder. We were with another very close friend, I just kept thinking, we can share soon enough!!

Funny part is DH knew she was preggo and kept it a secret! He was doing construction on her gyno building and randomly bumped into them coming out of their 8 week scan, picture and all!! Lol!! I know DH would never keep anything from me if it directly affected me but I was so so happy he kept quiet and let her tell me so it was special!!

Scan is Friday am...three more wake ups...eeeekkk!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Waves I'm worth like $60 then!!! Lmao that is so crazy.


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey while you all are chatting about orgasms, I would like to chime in too ;) We were talking about it on a journal the other day.. And it is impossible for me to have one unless I do it myself during? Or unless he tries or we use a toy or w/e but not one just from the sex. And DH forgets about me usually!!! Lol do you all have magic DH's?! :blush:
> 
> P.s. I am freakin happy today.. So excited.. A little under 2 days!!! :) :) :)

 I'm with ya!! Mine is never just from sex alone but boy do I love me some oral pleasures!!! LOL


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would love to tell my husband he is a magic orgasm giver! :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

NDTaber9211 said:


> Omfg are those women serious?!

What's worse is people are actually buying them!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Waves- that NUTS!! Lol, I think I'm gonna make an ad and start selling pee sticks!!! Def not "no questions asked" though...I wanna know the nutty story behind each pee stick purchaser!!


----------



## clynn11

I think the news is over-reacting lol. There are companies that mass produce and sell fake positive tests for pranking, etc. 

https://www.gadgetsandgear.com/fake...gle_Products&gclid=CNv209q_sLkCFShxQgodjmIA3g


----------



## jury3

Morgan and Kara-I can't wait for your scans this week!!! So exciting! Anyone else have a scan soon? Nikki? Emily? Waves?

Who is in their 2ww??? I feel like the majority of girls on here are at the beginning of their cycles...lol Seriously girls, I need you all to get the bd fest on soon and get some more bfps ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

bahaahaa that link is hilarious. 

Oh look at all of us viewing the thread right now...TTCaWee1, wavescrash, morganwhite7, Disneybaby26, jury3, NDTaber9211, Cowgirl07, clynn11, NoGreaterLove, VivianJean


----------



## Cowgirl07

I feel like everyone is in the beginning-I am cd 5.


----------



## clynn11

I'm still in the TWW but AF should be getting me tomorrow and starting all over again! lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I have my first OB visit next Thursday and my first scan with him. I'll be 9+4...I'm hoping we will hear the heartbeat that day. We've seen it on the scans but haven't heard it yet.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey while you all are chatting about orgasms, I would like to chime in too ;) We were talking about it on a journal the other day.. And it is impossible for me to have one unless I do it myself during? Or unless he tries or we use a toy or w/e but not one just from the sex. And DH forgets about me usually!!! Lol do you all have magic DH's?! :blush:
> 
> P.s. I am freakin happy today.. So excited.. A little under 2 days!!! :) :) :)




wavescrash said:


> Our local news station just posted this online... lol
> 
> https://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/h...elling-positive-pregnancy-tests-on-craigslist

LOL! Don't they know apple juice is cheaper and gives off a positive too?! Kidding, sort of. 



Disneybaby26 said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey while you all are chatting about orgasms, I would like to chime in too ;) We were talking about it on a journal the other day.. And it is impossible for me to have one unless I do it myself during? Or unless he tries or we use a toy or w/e but not one just from the sex. And DH forgets about me usually!!! Lol do you all have magic DH's?! :blush:
> 
> P.s. I am freakin happy today.. So excited.. A little under 2 days!!! :) :) :)
> 
> I'm with ya!! Mine is never just from sex alone but boy do I love me some oral pleasures!!! LOLClick to expand...

Actually LOL at the orgasm talk. I rarely orgasm from just sex alone unless I'm on top, but OH is extremely generous and will always be sure that I get off too :)


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Morgan and Kara-I can't wait for your scans this week!!! So exciting! Anyone else have a scan soon? Nikki? Emily? Waves?
> 
> Who is in their 2ww??? I feel like the majority of girls on here are at the beginning of their cycles...lol Seriously girls, I need you all to get the bd fest on soon and get some more bfps ;)

I have my NT scan on Friday at 12:30pm :) I think all 3 of us were on Friday until Morgan got hers moved up to Thursday, lucky duck ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara and Julie- when are your scans?!

Ugh I just can't wait. Rachel is SO lucky to be able to play w/ ultrasound at work!!! 

Cassidy- AF signs? Jw your stupid tests had me convinced.. No more wonfos!!!!! ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

I know lucky me ;) 

Bet you can't imagine the amount of times I've googled 6w2d HB? Oh I hope I hooooooope!!!


----------



## clynn11

Not really any AF symptoms, although I really never get any other than cramping the night before. Was cramping earlier this morning but nothing as of now.


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah you know I'm kidding. I wouldn't want to be in that position to need it moved up for the reason you do. Friday was my only day off work this week so that's what I got stuck with.

Okay so you asked me before about the heartbeat. My first scan was at 6w0d and all they saw on my scan was the gestational sac & the yolk sac. Then I had a scan with my OB at 6w5d and he saw the heartbeat. But they didn't see it at that first scan. I was hoping we would have because everyone else was saying they saw their baby's hb at 6w but I didn't and it freaked me out lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- I'm worried about the same thing happening of course lol.. Idk I'd hope they'd give me another scan the next week if so. But we saw the yolk sac at 5 weeks so maybe it'll be a bit more developed. Who knowssss.. But I have been really sick so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I threw up at work today for the first time.. It was rough :/ Been eating good at night but the morning and work is hard to get through!! Any magic cures?! I am DEFINITELY asking for Zofran!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm sick as a dog. Like 20 hours a day of nausea lol-definitely worth it! This definitely was not nearly this bad last time. Saltines and ginger ale for me! Asked the pharmacist about the ginger capsules and he said he can't okay it unless the doctor days so so I'll be asking Friday for sure!


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls, I have been reading for a while but gotta go now so wanted to just quickly post in here and introduce myself. I am Molly, and my husband and I have been ttc after also losing our son Silas at 37 weeks on March 30th. This is month #3 and I had an IUI on Monday, Labor Day. PRAYING for our rainbow! I look forward to continuing to read about everyone's journey, as well as pray for you girls :) I am not very good at keeping up with personals, but I will be in to read as much as I can! xoxo


----------



## frsttimemama

I cannot believe people would sell positive pregnancy tests! Or that they would buy them. If I have a positive pregnancy test, it better be because I'm pregnant! 

It sounds like we have lots of good plans -- I'm praying so hard that they work for all of us! We so deserve it. 

I'm so proud of myself! I went to our son's grave tonight for a few minutes and I actually left without crying for the second time in a row. That's a big accomplishment for me. I can't understand why, other than God had other plans for us and him at the time. That's all I've got. 

Morgan, the first time I heard our son's heartbeat was around 7 1/2 weeks. We had an ultrasound at 5 1/2 and it just showed a yolk sac. When I went in with bleeding a couple weeks later, they checked for the heartbeat for us. It was reassuring. Hoping you can hear yours, but if not, it isn't all bad.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Molly-I am so sorry about your little boy-if that is his picture in your avatar. He is gorgeous! Good luck to you and your husband!


----------



## TTCaWee1

at my scan at 6w1d, we saw the yolk sac and the baby with a HB. The baby was 3.9 mm and the yolk sac was off to the side. It was soooo easy to see the little flicker of a HB. Doc said that I was measuring right at 6+1 that day. 

And yes, I am lucky lol. We just got a new top of the line machine too. I told one of our residents last night so he said anytime I want he will do an ultrasound. Our docs have to do a certain amount of ultrasounds per month too so I'm sure I can get any of them to do one. I think I'm going to order a doppler this week too.


----------



## morganwhite7

Same here Kara, what do you do @ work to hideout?!?! Lol adding ginger capsules to my list!

Rachel- I want a doppler too :)

Molly- Very exciting TWW!!! Can't wait to see what happens! :)


----------



## jury3

Rachel-I am so jealous you can play around with the ultrasound machine! lol I'm also jealous that you have so many scans! I'll be 7wk 3d when I get my scan and don't know when the next one will be. That other story about the miscarriage at 9wks has me slightly freaked out, I would love to be able to monitor more often!

I can't believe 3 of you are having scans this week, then Rachel next week, me the week after! Lots of pics to look forward too lol

Morgan-My first one is the 19th. Then I have an appointment with my OB the following Monday. Not sure why they are so close together though...

Kara-Sorry you've been so sick! Mine has really been kicking in the last few days. I am taking the ginger capsules, my gyno office okayed it today. It really helps!

MrsAmk-I'm so sorry about your loss :hugs: I can't even imagine how that must have been for you. This is a good thread though, a few with experiences similar to yours. Plus just a very supportive group of ladies! I hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Was your bleeding like mine? That gives me some hope! :)

The last time I was at his grave it just hurt my heart SO bad.. Haven't been back since memorial day. He's in my heart, I don't like that place :/ I admire your strength <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

I've been able to keep it under control at work by just eating a lot of light little snacks and sipping ice water or really cold ginger ale. Bigger meals and car rides when I'm not the one driving kick it into high gear hardcore!! Just really queasy at work so far, no barfies- lol fx'd it stays under control!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ahh I just saw a commercial for one of those clearblue digis with week indicator! 

Oh and Kara - I am eating saltine crackers and drinking gingerale right now!! Had to take a zofran a couple hours ago. I talked to one of my co-workers and she said she took ginger root during her last pregnancy.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, mine wasn't super heavy. It was fairly light in all honesty, but I have read that UTI's can cause bleeding. I just am not sure how much. I never had a UTI until I was pregnant, and I had 2 of them with no symptoms except bleeding with the first one. I don't blame you for not going. It's so hard to go, but we promised him we would come out there.. I miss him sooo much though. I closed the door to his room last week. I couldn't stand looking at that empty room anymore.

Welcome, MrsAmk. Good luck! This is an awesome group of ladies!


----------



## TTCaWee1

yeah I'm a little bummed that I'm done with the RE since they follow so closely bc my OB will prob only do an u/s at the normal times....I am def going to do the 3D/4D scan though. Theres a place near me who does them and its like $200 for 2 different sessions and pictures/videos of each.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, it depends on your OB honestly. Mine was totally super cautious and I think I saw her every 2 weeks for like 5 months! I had 21 ultrasounds during my pregnancy to make sure he was growing properly because I have high blood pressure. She was absolutely wonderful, and I can't wait to have her with our next pregnancy! I totally feel like if you're not happy with yours, find a new one. Talk to others for their recommendations.


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel I'm doing 3d scans too, they do em right down the road from my work. And they let you watch baby for 30 min straight!!! But I'm def saving that for when it does not look like an alien ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't wait for all the scans! So exciting! Are you girls finding out what the babies are or not?


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> I feel like everyone is in the beginning-I am cd 5.

Me too :winkwink:


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes! But I am pretending like I'm having a girl so that if its a boy I'll be surprised ;) Lol. Anyone like Mila Willow? Too hippie? Lol.. I liked Mila but it seems so popular.. Marley maybe? I think I have decided Elijah Jaxon for a boy but I haven't mentioned it to hubs.(NO E.J. !!!)


----------



## VivianJean

We have Willow on our list and Aspen but then again we are hippies at heart and would do just about anything to avoid another "Nicholivich" or "Michola" in the family, hahahha crazy Eastern Euro names run in both our families like wildfire.


----------



## clynn11

Aspen and Willow are both on my girls name list too ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

We found out with our son. I'm tempted to not find out next time, but hubby wants to. We already have a name picked out that we like, but I can't share it because I don't want to jinx it. Silly, I know, but I can't take any chances! :) Lol. After all those ultrasounds, I may not be able to not know what we're seeing whenever that is!

Morgan, those names are cute. Do you get to pick the name? Or will he have some input?


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey while you all are chatting about orgasms, I would like to chime in too ;) We were talking about it on a journal the other day.. And it is impossible for me to have one unless I do it myself during? Or unless he tries or we use a toy or w/e but not one just from the sex. And DH forgets about me usually!!! Lol do you all have magic DH's?! :blush:
> 
> P.s. I am freakin happy today.. So excited.. A little under 2 days!!! :) :) :)

Lol my DH is really good about not stopping until I'm satisfied, even if he's finished already. I did a lot of directing early in the relationship to get him trained on what I like lmao now he just knows what to do ;) though sometimes ill still direct him a little.



Cowgirl07 said:


> I would love to tell my husband he is a magic orgasm giver! :haha:

Hahaha he would love it!


jury3 said:


> Morgan and Kara-I can't wait for your scans this week!!! So exciting! Anyone else have a scan soon? Nikki? Emily? Waves?
> 
> Who is in their 2ww??? I feel like the majority of girls on here are at the beginning of their cycles...lol Seriously girls, I need you all to get the bd fest on soon and get some more bfps ;)

I'm waiting! AF only just started and I'm already dying to get to the bd-a-thon!



TTCaWee1 said:


> Ahh I just saw a commercial for one of those clearblue digis with week indicator!
> 
> Oh and Kara - I am eating saltine crackers and drinking gingerale right now!! Had to take a zofran a couple hours ago. I talked to one of my co-workers and she said she took ginger root during her last pregnancy.

I thought they didn't sell those in the US? Those sea bands work wonders for nausea too, I used them for carsickness even after I was pregnant hehe



morganwhite7 said:


> Yes! But I am pretending like I'm having a girl so that if its a boy I'll be surprised ;) Lol. Anyone like Mila Willow? Too hippie? Lol.. I liked Mila but it seems so popular.. Marley maybe? I think I have decided Elijah Jaxon for a boy but I haven't mentioned it to hubs.(NO E.J. !!!)

Mila is on my girl list though its isn't my first choice. I love Marley for a girl, I like Mar for short. I also really love the name Charlie for a girl but I won't use it because my ex husband was determined to name a son Charlie and it would just remind me of him. I also like Parker for a girl but that's DH's ex's last name so it's DEFINITELY out


----------



## frsttimemama

We didn't do any of the testing though. We wouldn't have done anything differently if he had ended up having Down's Syndrome or any of that. I didn't worry about it, and I can't imagine having to worry about it all that time. I'm not putting it down for those of you who choose to have it done. I think it's great that they can test for those types of things -- we just decided that we didn't want to know.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I'm totally with you! I'm only CD 2, and I'm ready to get the BD going and try this again! I hate this part of waiting. I'm still afraid I won't O, even though I did last month.


----------



## TTCaWee1

We are going to find out too. 

I didn't think they sold them here either but I guess they do now. Pretty exciting.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee, I'm totally with you! I'm only CD 2, and I'm ready to get the BD going and try this again! I hate this part of waiting. I'm still afraid I won't O, even though I did last month.

At least this is the shortest part of waiting!


TTCaWee1 said:


> We are going to find out too.
> 
> I didn't think they sold them here either but I guess they do now. Pretty exciting.

Yay! I almost ordered some from the UK lol


----------



## clynn11

They just came out with them super recently. Saw them at Walmart the other night.

My top girls names are probably Gemma, Callia, and Azalea. But I have like 20 more that I LOVE LOVE LOVE too. 

Top boys names are Archer, Rowan, and Silus. 

DH doesn't much agree with ANY of my names which is frustrating. I'm sure it will be different when there's actually a baby in the mix though lol

I'll find out with my first at least. Probably find out until I have one of each gender, then it can be a surprise from there ;)


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- I'm worried about the same thing happening of course lol.. Idk I'd hope they'd give me another scan the next week if so. But we saw the yolk sac at 5 weeks so maybe it'll be a bit more developed. Who knowssss.. But I have been really sick so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I threw up at work today for the first time.. It was rough :/ Been eating good at night but the morning and work is hard to get through!! Any magic cures?! I am DEFINITELY asking for Zofran!

Well my OB also wants to push my due date back about 8 days because I measured "behind" on my early scans so that may be why we didn't see the hb at that time. Who knows. I know my OB had wanted to repeat the scan 2 weeks later (6w was my viability scan and then she wanted to repeat it at 8w) so yours may do the same. They didn't do that with my last 2 pregnancies though but that was a couple years ago and then some.

I was so sick morning, noon and night (just no throwing up for me) for several weeks. Nothing really helped except sour candies (I ate Sour Patch Watermelons) and my OB said making sure you're constantly drinking something (preferably water.)



Disneybaby26 said:


> I'm sick as a dog. Like 20 hours a day of nausea lol-definitely worth it! This definitely was not nearly this bad last time. Saltines and ginger ale for me! Asked the pharmacist about the ginger capsules and he said he can't okay it unless the doctor days so so I'll be asking Friday for sure!

I was super nauseous for several weeks this pregnancy. Day in & day out. It was pure misery. I finally found some relief in the last week thank goodness. It just faded away.



Cowgirl07 said:


> I can't wait for all the scans! So exciting! Are you girls finding out what the babies are or not?

I plan on it. I have 2 girls so I want to know if this one is a boy so that I can buy him some non-pink clothes and sell some of the girls' stuff and replace things like pink blankets and whatnot haha. And because I'm impatient and a planner and I like to know everything at the earliest possible moment.



morganwhite7 said:


> Yes! But I am pretending like I'm having a girl so that if its a boy I'll be surprised ;) Lol. Anyone like Mila Willow? Too hippie? Lol.. I liked Mila but it seems so popular.. Marley maybe? I think I have decided Elijah Jaxon for a boy but I haven't mentioned it to hubs.(NO E.J. !!!)

Honestly, I don't like the name Mila BUT it's not my kid to name so if you like it, go for it. I had Willow on my list for middle names last time but it didn't make it to my list this time.


----------



## asmcsm

I was going to be surprised...but now that I have names picked Il'l want to know what I'll be having lol

Lol Cassidy, I think Kevin is going to be stubborn on names like he is everything else. I thought it was funny when I told chad I liked Lydia and he said like a demon possessed little girl lmao. Has he said any. He likes?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Watch this video baaaahaaaahaaaaaaaa

https://youtu.be/4KnmH4yiObw


----------



## clynn11

Yeah Kevin is SO STUBBORN! Lydia is on my list too ;) 

No. He's so ridiculous. He says, "My favorite names for a girl were Alex and Jade/Jayden." Alex is his cousin's name and my mom stole Jayden from me for my baby sister (that used to be my top name but now I feel it's over-used, no offense to anyone who may love it). So that's the only input i've gotten from him at all lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have no idea what names we are going to chose. We have throws a few around but haven't really seriously talked about it. Once we find out the sex I will probably spend HOURS looking through names.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Watch this video baaaahaaaahaaaaaaaa
> 
> https://youtu.be/4KnmH4yiObw

Hahah, yeah that happened like 2 hours from where I live in Ohio.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Yeah Kevin is SO STUBBORN! Lydia is on my list too ;)
> 
> No. He's so ridiculous. He says, "My favorite names for a girl were Alex and Jade/Jayden." Alex is his cousin's name and my mom stole Jayden from me for my baby sister (that used to be my top name but now I feel it's over-used, no offense to anyone who may love it). So that's the only input i've gotten from him at all lol.

Both those names are very common lol. You and I have very similar lists because we don't like common names. Fortunately chad hasn't put up much of a fight, he has accepted the girl name but I'm still working on him for the boys middle name lol.


----------



## clynn11

Omfg that is ridiculous. Crazy ass meth tweakers.


----------



## clynn11

I love the name Zuri for a girl. Sooo in love with it, and it means 'beautiful' but don't think I could convince DH into it. Maybe ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Holy **** that lady was nuts!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh Gemma and Silus are on my list too.. Lmao duck dynasty might have ruined it though ;)

Yeah DH gets all my crazy ideas :/ lol. I picked Jaxon's middle name, we both liked Jaxon though (although now I see how popular it is :/)

Lol Waves- By me?!! We're in a suburb of Columbus :)


----------



## clynn11

Ugh I figured SOA ruined Gemma but I loved it WAY before then! It's from a character in one of my favorite book trilogies! Stupid TV shows making names I love really popular :( lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Gotta love SOA though! DH and I originally picked out Tara And Jackson for names and I cracked up when I first saw that show. I thought 'guess those names are out the window!' Plus Tara on trueblood doesn't help.


----------



## frsttimemama

Okay, probably way TMI, but I'm a little worried AF is too heavy .. like changing tampons every hour to at most two since 6 am.. it was like that for about three days last cycle, too. Totally new for me. It never used to be this heavy. Should I be concerned that something is wrong?


----------



## morganwhite7

Gemma Doyle?!! ;)

Off to sleep ladies almost 11 here and preggo is exhausted. Ate good, snuggling with ma pup, DH is snoooorin beside me!! One more day to get through. My 2DW has been tough!!! :)

Nighty night from Ohio!


----------



## morganwhite7

P.s. Sandy ask a doc, I'd say it's postpartum stuff. Mine never stopped til 13 weeks!!


----------



## clynn11

Sandy- probably no need for concern unless your passing clots or having cramps that are out of the norm. I had a weird 2 day AF that was SUPER HEAVY like changing tampons every hour and it was just a weird AF for me. 

Morgan- YESSSSS. Lol. I love that trilogy! I have a bookcase filled with books I loved throughout my childhood/adolescence that my children will hopefully enjoy too and ever since I first read those books I've LOVED the name Gemma. I love Pippa too!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Okay, probably way TMI, but I'm a little worried AF is too heavy .. like changing tampons every hour to at most two since 6 am.. it was like that for about three days last cycle, too. Totally new for me. It never used to be this heavy. Should I be concerned that something is wrong?

My AF is usually that bad on day 1 sometimes 2, last cycle and this cycle are the first time it's not. I used to have to change a super tampon every hour or so on the first days and have horrendous cramps and backaches. I think supplements and fertilitea have made it better though.


----------



## morganwhite7

Bahahaha me too I'm a nerd ;)


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol Waves- By me?!! We're in a suburb of Columbus :)

Nahhh, it was 2 hours west of me near Toledo I believe.



frsttimemama said:


> Okay, probably way TMI, but I'm a little worried AF is too heavy .. like changing tampons every hour to at most two since 6 am.. it was like that for about three days last cycle, too. Totally new for me. It never used to be this heavy. Should I be concerned that something is wrong?

My periods were so much heavier after pregnancy. After my first daughter, it was heavier than before I got pregnant. And then once I had my second daughter, it was even worse (each cycle, not just that first one after) than it was before her. They say you tend to have worse periods after having kids so that may be all it is. Just watch out for large clots.


----------



## wavescrash

Speaking of names...

On my girl list is: Katherine (I'd call her Kate though). I had 6 more but now that I'm looking at them, I don't like them anymore lol. They were Erin, Clara, Claire, Ella, Norah, Colleen. For middle names I really like Paige & Olivia.

On my boy name list is: Joshua & Noah. We wanted Joshua Harlow (OH's middle name & his grandfather's first name - Harlow) but I'm not sure if I'm 100% on Joshua this time. We'll see though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

So talkative girls :lol:

So I've just woken up, I had a dream that I was pregnant but didn't find out until 37 weeks! :lol: Gutted when you wake up to find its not true :(

Still cramping on and off and sore boobs. Monday I went for a 2 hour nap with my son then fell asleep on the sofa that night. I fell asleep on the sofa again last night. I'm so tired! Hoping its a good sign. 

As for names. We don't have any yet really! We only had 1 name for our son and that was Tristan! We prefer names that aren't too popular (We are in the UK) so that was a good choice plus we both loved the name! I like Aria for a girl but Hubby isn't keen. We did like Ava but its too popular now so I've gone off it. We have Alanna for a girls middle name after my sister who died at birth. For boys we have nothing as of yet!


----------



## VivianJean

https://www.amazon.com/Instead-Hour-Feminine-Protection-Cup/dp/B0000533CC/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hpc_3 

Is this what you all are using? I'm stocking up for the month ;)


----------



## clynn11

Those are the ones I got :)


----------



## chimmi

Just had one of the worst nights sleep... After we DTD I didn't get up to go to the bsthroom at all. SLept with a pillow under me. So tired today, hope it was worth it. Anyone else do this?


----------



## Rozzer

Wow, I missed so much while at work today!

My plan this month is:
1. Fertility smoothies with coconut oil, spinach, lsa, maca and berries
2. Bd every other day
3. Preseed
4. Opks cb digi
5. Bbt

I think that's all :) 
We're away for o day I think. On cd8 at the moment, about 12 days to go until o!


----------



## ricschick

wow talkative as ever lol
we in the past have always found out what we were having but this time we may not find out as we have a girls and our boy so we don't mind either way! it just depends if hubby has the patience to wait lol
hubby loves the name Georgia for a girl so that's top of the list so far! Georgia violet.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think AF is due either 9th or 13th. My cycles used to be 28-32 days before having my son. 

LP was 11 days last month I think so AF probably due 9th? Does that sound right or have I worked LP out wrong? Thanks in advance!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! At least I'm fairly sure I won't bleed to death now.. it just isn't much fun! I'm going to ask my doctor next week though just because I'm there. Morgan, you mean you had postpartum bleeding for 13 weeks? Gosh! I bled for about 4, had an AF at almost 6 and another at almost 10 weeks (this one).


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Yeah I bled way past my post-partum appt.. It was awful. After a month it was less clotty and more like light bleeding constantly.. But I think lots of that had to do with the trauma/impact of our accident. 

AFM- 
Ummmm this morning was freakin horrible lol. Woke up at 6 since we leave at 7:30. Puked my brains out til about 6:45 and then just stood in the shower for another while. Lol I mean truly miserable, I knew this was going to happen. Started yesterday at EXACTLY 6 WEEKS! Spot on like last time. But I didn't work last time. This should be interesting.. Lasted til 16 weeks (hyperemesis gravidarum- like princess Kate :()

(Still thankful for every hurl, hopefully my bean is hard at work! :sick:)


----------



## asmcsm

BB-I took a look at your last chart and your lp last month was 11days. Your lp should pretty much stay the same, it's your o date that will change and make your cycles longer or shorter, so it looks like the 9th to me too.

Morgan that's good news! Morning sickness is definitely a good sign for your bean!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-a 3D us would be awesome! I'll have to check into it...

Katrina-I will definitely find out what it is! I was looking at baby clothes the other day, there aren't many gender neutral choices...I'm too impatient to wait! Lol

Morgan-I think Mila Willow is super pretty! We like gender neutral names. DW is Ryann, so we like names like that. Rae is one of my faves for a girl, maybe Jordan for a girl. 

Sorry your ms is so bad! Hopefully that means you have a healthy little bean in there!!!

AFM-I'm just over 5 weeks and I'm already going to have to stop wearing the pants I have on...they just fit before. Today they are uncomfortable sitting. I haven't gained weight yet but I can feel something in my stomach! Is it normal to already feel like there's something there? I tried to feel it last night, might have felt it...they say its a hard ridge. Anyway...one pair of pants down, 3 to go lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

:coffee: good lord. catching up.


@morgan, so glad the bleeding stopped!!! and i wasn't able to hear a hb until 10 weeks. So.... anything before that i'm jealous of lol so awesome you got your appt moved up too!! 

@ashlee- nooooo!!! i so thought you were getting your bfp this cycle!!!!

@firsttimemomma lol!!! i know what you mean, i always feel like i'm goign to bleed to death. and i'm with morgan, i leave it in all night and take it out first thing in the am. I also have a tilted cervix, so i lay on my stomach at night to sleep to make sure all the friends tumble down into it. :)

@kiamaria - that's awesome!!!! congrats on your bfp!!!

@jury- awesome about the appt date coming up :) 

@prgirl - seriously? she didn't know any of that? that's not exactly reassuring is it?

@bb hope the witch stays away and you get your bfp, sounds promising!!!!

@amanda- give it up, we know you're looking at porn. and ttc DOES suck. it really does. i'm so sorry. :(

@cassidy- awesome about your friend!!! hope she has a safe and easy delivery.

@nichole i'm so sorry about af :hugs:


@ttc- it's always scary, but glad you are trying to take it easy. And what is the issue the 'we' part? my mother flips out about that, says 'we nothing it's all you' it's kind of annoying.

@bubs oh my gosh 31 weeks?! that went fast!!!!

@kara that's awesome!!! i wish my friends were in baby making mode. no one is! they're not planning to even try til spring, so they'll most likely have a 2015 baby. :/




afm- ok so i started reading and trying to catch up proper, but i was like on page 30 and it just kept freaking going, so i did a lot of proper reading but forgive me the rest!!!!!


4dpo. i feel like it's going by SO slow. my temps are staying about 97.7 and not doing much else. makes me feel negative about it all. not high enough. I'm thinking about not stressing over the temps from here til i test, because i know they don't mean anything. so if i'm up i'll test, if not, i'm not going to worry about it!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh I know right?! It seemed like it definitely was honna happen! 
Try not to get too down on your chart, look how perfect mine was and still no bfp. I've seen many charts on ff where the temps were just barely above the coverline and ended with BFPs. You're not out until :witch: shows!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

very hard not to be down! and i have NO symptoms at all. it's crazy. it's like.... nothing. 


i just feel so out already.

so i'm just going to take it and wait, and figure af is coming right on time. 


:coffee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> BB-I took a look at your last chart and your lp last month was 11days. Your lp should pretty much stay the same, it's your o date that will change and make your cycles longer or shorter, so it looks like the 9th to me too.
> 
> Morgan that's good news! Morning sickness is definitely a good sign for your bean!

Thank you :)

I started taking Vitamin B6 at the beginning of this cycle as I read 11 days is too small? Do you think that would effect it?


----------



## frsttimemama

Geesh Morgan! How awful, but I bet a lot of it was the trauma. How many cycles did it take you?


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> BB-I took a look at your last chart and your lp last month was 11days. Your lp should pretty much stay the same, it's your o date that will change and make your cycles longer or shorter, so it looks like the 9th to me too.
> 
> Morgan that's good news! Morning sickness is definitely a good sign for your bean!
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> I started taking Vitamin B6 at the beginning of this cycle as I read 11 days is too small? Do you think that would effect it?Click to expand...

11 days is a little on the short side, the b6 should help. Sometimes with supplements it can take a couple months though, but maca got my cycle back in shape the first month so I'd say its definitely possible.


----------



## ricschick

oh morgan I feel for you! I hope it doesnt last as long this time!


----------



## frsttimemama

How long is an acceptable LP?


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy it took us 6 months last time, 5 months this time. I temped/OPK'd for 3 cycles, but at my 6 week appt they gave me birth control, and I STUPIDLY took 2 weeks worth (Ortho try-cyclen lo) and it jacked my cycles up a bit too. I thought I wouldn't be ready to TTC, but I SO was!!!

Oh and Instead cups are MUCH deeper, Softcups are more like a barrier to trap than to cup/catch like the Instead cups. You don't want your spermies trapped!

You want your LP at over 11 days I think, anything under can be caused by hormonal problems.

And THANKS CLAIRE! I hope so too, but I think I'm in for a wild ride unfortunately. I WILL get through it though, I'm a TUFF Mama!!! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> How long is an acceptable LP?

LP should be about 12-16 days


----------



## frsttimemama

It took 10 months last time, and all we did was BD. This time I started temping and charting after my first AF so hopefully it won't take so long! I didn't have regular cycles either.. about every three months. That is why I'm like terrified that I won't O!


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> How long is an acceptable LP?
> 
> LP should be about 12-16 daysClick to expand...

Oh good! Thanks! I can live with 13 days then.


----------



## morganwhite7

13 days is lucky I say, you didn't have to wait another for AF! ;)

Sandy I have HIGH hopes for you. You just can't expect your body to figure it out on the first try I promise it will come for you. Stay positive for these first few months girlie!!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol sandy, my chart looks exactly like yours right now, only mine is in the 98s and yours in the 96s


----------



## jury3

Have any of you preggos-past or present-ever used Bella Bands? My pants are already getting tight and it seems a bit early for maternity pants. I don't want to buy new pants either. Any other suggestions? I wish I could wear scrubs or workout pants to teach! Lol


----------



## VivianJean

@morgan - these then? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000X29GY6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia- Yes Ma'am!! Those should do it ;)

Julie- I HATED MY BELLA BAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They look stupid, don't cover your unzipped pants and just bothered me and fell down. This time round I'm hitting up our local maternity resale shop for a few pairs I can wear to work. You may like em, who knows, but I found them wayyyy tooo difficult to use.

(esp as a teacher it's super obvious...) 

I have been sneaking my Spalding yoga pants at work, they are plain black stretchy and I just wear a shirt that covers the sports label LOL.. Could you pull something like that off?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hated them too. I was straight into maternity pants. Even if you buy them now they should last you right up until the end. Mine did because they had adjustable bits at the side :)


----------



## RobertRedford

ugh my computer keeps deleting my posts. 

Julie, I was not a fan of the bella band ( I had the cheaper target version..I don't know if it made a difference). It didn't really stay up and I didnt like being in public with my pants unzipped. I went straight into maternity jeans around 8 weeks and they were a godsend. I was so thin then that my belly was sticking straight out and none of my jeans fit. I also lived in yoga pants. I was able to wear lululemon to work at the time and it saved my butt. Lots of leggings too! its almost fall, you would wear leggings under a dress!
ETA: I still have my real bella band from Ingrid and Isabel. its brown and has lace. Its a size small (or the equivalent of a small) if anyone wants it. I'll send it your way! I don't think I ever wore that one. 

I also got a pair of linen maternity pants with a soft waist band from ingrid and isabel that were great. These: https://www.ingridandisabel.com/product/1192/linen-pant.html I still have them and wear them occasionally-- you can't tell that they are maternity!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda thanks for posting that I have been DREAMING of linen maternity pants!!! :) :) :)

Oh no I'm obsessed w/ EVERYTHING on there!!! Great prices too. You rock!

https://www.ingridandisabel.com/product/1204/silk-tie-shirt-dress.html <3


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda thanks for posting that I have been DREAMING of linen maternity pants!!! :) :) :)
> 
> Oh no I'm obsessed w/ EVERYTHING on there!!! Great prices too. You rock!
> 
> https://www.ingridandisabel.com/product/1204/silk-tie-shirt-dress.html <3

You're welcome :) They're on SUPER sale now too! I think I paid $68 for them! I love their stuff too! I still have a lot of it, and feel like im jinx'ing myself by having maternity clothes in my closet. oh well.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia can you add the new girls to the front page? There are a few :)

Greekgrl77
MrsAMK
RicsChick
Rozzer
Sugerr
Tori0713
Mrs.Stevens10
AliCarr74


----------



## NDTaber9211

She's probably trying to catch up :haha:


----------



## alicarr74

I must admit I have tested early, but I know from last time I had to wait another two weeks to get a positive. I'd like to be added, I'll be testing on September 10th, I'll be 17 DPO and it will be my expected period day, hopefully I get a positive though!


----------



## pdxmom

Good morning Ladies!!!!!

Geeezzzz allt he talking.... :dohh:

First of all...Morgan im sooo soo happy tht everything seems to b goin right for u...except for the ms of course but hey all for the greater good :winkwink:

Ashlee,Nichole sorry af got u girls...u know tht means we r just getting closer right :)

Preggo girls hope alls well....u girls have been waaayy too chatty for me to catch up on EVERYTHING!!!

AFM - Im back from vaca....it was real fun being with family ..the baby shower was awesome ...everyone kept telling me tht i had done such a gud job with the shower tht they didnt know how they wud out do tht wen it was my turn...heheh...in my head i was like...( ill tell u exactly wat i want ...LOL ) I feel refreshed and raring to go for this mth...im on cd8...finished my dosage of clomid for this mth...
Plan for this mth is...SMEP , temp, opks,bd,bd,bd,bd,bd and more bd :winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm guessing none of you have a New Look? The maternity stuff in there is so good and so cheap!


----------



## RobertRedford

I know I have already asked this so please forgive me, but have any of your DH's taken fertilaid for men, countboost, or motility boost?


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy it took us 6 months last time, 5 months this time. I temped/OPK'd for 3 cycles, but at my 6 week appt they gave me birth control, and I STUPIDLY took 2 weeks worth (Ortho try-cyclen lo) and it jacked my cycles up a bit too. I thought I wouldn't be ready to TTC, but I SO was!!!
> 
> Oh and Instead cups are MUCH deeper, Softcups are more like a barrier to trap than to cup/catch like the Instead cups. You don't want your spermies trapped!
> 
> You want your LP at over 11 days I think, anything under can be caused by hormonal problems.
> 
> And THANKS CLAIRE! I hope so too, but I think I'm in for a wild ride unfortunately. I WILL get through it though, I'm a TUFF Mama!!! ;)

I am confused....Instead are Softcups...no? :shrug:


----------



## NDTaber9211

That's what I thought. I looked up instead cups and soft cups popped up.

I am waiting for my doctor to get back to me so I can go get my clomid refill. I also need the doc to get the ball rolling with DH's SA. If the doc says do clomid 5-9 again should I follow it or do 3-7 like most ladies on clomid seem to do?


----------



## morganwhite7

Just different brand, I think UK or something. 

Instead is deeper (I researched, give it a google! ;)) and I just wouldn't recommend using them since they may actually lower your chances and trap the goods. Softcups are more shallow that's all I can tell you for sure! :)

After looking, I SEE NO DIFFERENCE. I just read that brand was deeper somewhere and never bought them.


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Just different brand, I think UK or something.
> 
> Instead is deeper (I researched, give it a google! ;)) and I just wouldn't recommend using them since they may actually lower your chances and trap the goods. Softcups are more shallow that's all I can tell you for sure! :)

Hmm Ill have to google it. On Amazon they sell "Instead Soft Cups" lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

When I google it only instead soft cups pop up. I can't find anything different.


----------



## morganwhite7

There are INSTEAD Softcups and then Softcups I think
 



Attached Files:







71KIL6-WPqL._SL1500_.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1









0060715500160_500X500.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan, the link that Amelia posted were Softcups made by Instead. It just says Softcups way bigger on the package and has Instead written small right above Softcups.


----------



## NDTaber9211

When I look up Instead cups the pink box kept popping up. I never saw the other one.


----------



## morganwhite7

NO JUST A DIFFERENT DESIGN, AS I PROVED MYSELF WRONG.. LOL!!!!!!!!!!

(Lol I see it is small in the corner, I could have sworn they were different!! BOTH INSTEAD!)


----------



## asmcsm

Nichole, just get the ones in the pink box.


----------



## morganwhite7

It totally does not matter. Just make sure they aren't deep..

Maybe I was thinking of a Mooncup?!?! Lol I have no idea. But they are BOTH fine, I was obv confused. Sorry!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

That's what I have. I still sit for 20 mins before I put it in so there is less of a chance of blocking any from my cervix.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> It totally does not matter. Just make sure they aren't deep..
> 
> Maybe I was thinking of a Mooncup?!?! Lol I have no idea. But they are BOTH fine, I was obv confused. Sorry!!

Yes, mooncups are deeper


----------



## MrsAmk

ANyone not have any symptoms but still get their bfp, ever?


----------



## VivianJean

Hahaha CONTROVERSY! I'm ordering the pink box tonight... also ovulation test kits and this bloody fertilitea you all keep gabbing about 

to preseed or not to preseed? hmmm


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly- I had EVERY PREGNANCY SYMPTOM in the book, TIL THIS MONTH :)

Also had NO EWCM, it IS possible!

Vivian- I was SO confused, I thought the 2 diff boxes were different brands and didn't want you all buying the SUPER deep ones that's all!!! Lol sorry, don't buy MOONcups! :blush:


----------



## asmcsm

I didn't really have any symptoms when I got by BFP, I was nauseous from 3-6dpo because of high progesterone but it wouldn't have implanted by then. Didn't have any other symptoms until I got my BFP. I thought I was out.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Moon cups are a lot deeper. I used to use one for AF!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Only use preseed if you aren't creating enough EWCM. Nothing is better then your natural stuff. Preseed does work well but I wouldn't use it just to use it.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Hahaha CONTROVERSY! I'm ordering the pink box tonight... also ovulation test kits and this bloody fertilitea you all keep gabbing about
> 
> to preseed or not to preseed? hmmm

You're the one who has problems with cm right? Hard to keep track when this thread moves so quickly with so many people lol. Honestly, the 2tsp Robitussin or mucinex 2 times a day in your fertile period will help your cm so much. And you won't have to deal with apply the preseed. Also, I've heard some people complain about the way it feels, but idk I haven't used it.


----------



## MrsAmk

I just want some symptoms LOL! How about taking progesterone....if you did, what DPO did you start?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't mind preseed and neither does DH as long as you only use a little bit. If you put too much in it does kind of suck. I found that filling it to the 1 line works great.


----------



## RobertRedford

I thought preseed was just an alternative lube that could be used, instead of lube that could possibly damage the little swimmers? can you also use it for poor cm?


----------



## asmcsm

It's supposed to be good for people that aren't producing very much or any EWCM


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> It's supposed to be good for people that aren't producing very much or any EWCM

oh interesting.


----------



## HWPG

preseed also helps when it's been 4 or 5 times in a row and the um... path is dry. (also, for a long time my OH didnt even know i was using it, and i think he was actually let down when he found out my slippery-ness came from a tube, not just him). hehe.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> preseed also helps when it's been 4 or 5 times in a row and the um... path is dry. (also, for a long time my OH didnt even know i was using it, and i think he was actually let down when he found out my slippery-ness came from a tube, not just him). hehe.

LOL, I think OH might be a bit butthurt if I were to use it. I don't really have any trouble with slippery-ness though.


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> preseed also helps when it's been 4 or 5 times in a row and the um... path is dry. (also, for a long time my OH didnt even know i was using it, and i think he was actually let down when he found out my slippery-ness came from a tube, not just him). hehe.

bahahaha


----------



## RobertRedford

grrr getting kicked off again. stupid porn! ha.


----------



## RobertRedford

one more thing before i get kicked off, haha. still in my terrible, this will never happen mood. OH is really reluctant to go do the SA which makes me even antsier. I know its going to take time with his diagnosis of varicocele but ugggh.


----------



## asmcsm

Same here Amanda. I really don't need any extra help lmao, but with my ex husband it seemed like the path got dry a lot...maybe my hormones were crazy then or maybe he just wasn't that good lmao


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> one more thing before i get kicked off, haha. still in my terrible, this will never happen mood. OH is really reluctant to go do the SA which makes me even antsier. I know its going to take time with his diagnosis of varicocele but ugggh.

When is he going for SA again? Really hope his results come back good! FX for you!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> one more thing before i get kicked off, haha. still in my terrible, this will never happen mood. OH is really reluctant to go do the SA which makes me even antsier. I know its going to take time with his diagnosis of varicocele but ugggh.
> 
> When is he going for SA again? Really hope his results come back good! FX for you!Click to expand...

Thank you! when ever he gets around to it. he has an order for it, so he just has to go in. I dont want to nag and force him to go..but id like to get the ball rolling! I was examining his ejaculate the other day (i caught some of it in my hand after sex last night, totally TMI) and it really didn't look like it erm..normally does. it was really thin, clear and watery. does the physical appearance mean anything? 

I've been so bored without you ladies all day! I can't really talk about TTC'ing to my friends and SA's and CM surely aren't appropriate for FB! work has been super slow, too. gggrrr. stupid porn.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just realised I used my mooncup randomly the night before O. I slept in it all night. I'm now worried because you said about trapping them with one :/


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda...i thought u were still in the running for this mth..sorry af got u hun...hopefully the SA wont b bad and ull get your confidence back :)

Mirolee i c you're close to o...hopefully ur bding your butt off :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

brunettebimbo said:


> Just realised I used my mooncup randomly the night before O. I slept in it all night. I'm now worried because you said about trapping them with one :/

i've known people to get pg with the mooncup too hun, no worries.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> one more thing before i get kicked off, haha. still in my terrible, this will never happen mood. OH is really reluctant to go do the SA which makes me even antsier. I know its going to take time with his diagnosis of varicocele but ugggh.
> 
> When is he going for SA again? Really hope his results come back good! FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! when ever he gets around to it. he has an order for it, so he just has to go in. I dont want to nag and force him to go..but id like to get the ball rolling!
> 
> I've been so bored without you ladies all day! I can't really talk about TTC'ing to my friends and SA's and CM surely aren't appropriate for FB! work has been super slow, too. gggrrr. stupid porn.Click to expand...

He needs to get it done soon!! Haha it's about as appropriate as looking at porn at work.


----------



## morganwhite7

Did you BD before? DON'T let me worry you!! I am sure all is fine :)

I always waited to put mine in so they had a head start.. So as long as they had a minute to be off, I'm sure spermies are fine. I just worried if girls were relying on them during the day or w/e after a BD since they would all just fall right into the cup like a period.


----------



## NDTaber9211

LOL "path is dry" been there :haha:

I am sorry your OH is being reluctant to get his SA done. My DH is pushing to get his done. He says that if he is the problem he wants to know right away so I don't have to keep going through all this tough TTC stuff for nothing. He sees how emotional and down I get every time I get a bfn and it kills him.


----------



## RobertRedford

I know. I want him to do it ASAP but I understand why he is dragging his heels. I don't see how it can be appealing to have to go jerk off into a cup. Poor guy :( 

Thanks, Sonia. AF got me exactly on time. Bummed but onto the next cycle!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> one more thing before i get kicked off, haha. still in my terrible, this will never happen mood. OH is really reluctant to go do the SA which makes me even antsier. I know its going to take time with his diagnosis of varicocele but ugggh.
> 
> When is he going for SA again? Really hope his results come back good! FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! when ever he gets around to it. he has an order for it, so he just has to go in. I dont want to nag and force him to go..but id like to get the ball rolling! I was examining his ejaculate the other day (i caught some of it in my hand after sex last night, totally TMI) and it really didn't look like it erm..normally does. it was really thin, clear and watery. does the physical appearance mean anything?
> 
> I've been so bored without you ladies all day! I can't really talk about TTC'ing to my friends and SA's and CM surely aren't appropriate for FB! work has been super slow, too. gggrrr. stupid porn.Click to expand...

Could be low sperm count :? could also be fructose deficiency
https://voices.yahoo.com/treatment-watery-semen-7472190.html


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> LOL "path is dry" been there :haha:
> 
> I am sorry your OH is being reluctant to get his SA done. My DH is pushing to get his done. He says that if he is the problem he wants to know right away so I don't have to keep going through all this tough TTC stuff for nothing. He sees how emotional and down I get every time I get a bfn and it kills him.

I wish that were the case. He sees how sad I get, but I don't know if he is really ready to face what the results may say. He is so used to being a nurse/ on the other side of it that he is truly a terrible patient.


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> Did you BD before? DON'T let me worry you!! I am sure all is fine :)
> 
> I always waited to put mine in so they had a head start.. So as long as they had a minute to be off, I'm sure spermies are fine. I just worried if girls were relying on them during the day or w/e after a BD since they would all just fall right into the cup like a period.

I can't remember to be honest. We definitely BD! I went straight to sleep afterwards so fingers crossed!


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> LOL "path is dry" been there :haha:
> 
> I am sorry your OH is being reluctant to get his SA done. My DH is pushing to get his done. He says that if he is the problem he wants to know right away so I don't have to keep going through all this tough TTC stuff for nothing. He sees how emotional and down I get every time I get a bfn and it kills him.
> 
> I wish that were the case. He sees how sad I get, but I don't know if he is really ready to face what the results may say. He is so used to being a nurse/ on the other side of it that he is truly a terrible patient.Click to expand...

I keep asking DH if he minds getting a SA because I do worry about his reaction if it is bad news. Isn't it very common for nurses and doctors to be terrible patients?


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- So you say you BD'd put Mooncup in and went to sleep? That sounds good to me :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Interesting, thanks Ashlee! OH works out a lot, too. Hmm. I neeeeeed him to have the SA done


----------



## RobertRedford

Yep, Nichole. Very common :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I asked this before but the thread moves so fast I think it got lost. Should I do clomid days 5-9 like doctor said or do 3-7 like I see pretty much all other clomid ladies do?


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole i read tht a few pages ahead tht u said u wanted to take a break from ttc if this mth didnt work...on tht note u shud talk to your doc abt tht before making tht decision bcos u r on clomid...cloid takes a while to build into the system so if u just stop after 2 doses your body will probably go bak to wat it was very quickly and ull have to start all over again...i may b wrong tho...so make sure to discuss with your dr...BUT thts not gonna b the case bcos ur gonna get preggers b4 u start considering tht :)


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> I asked this before but the thread moves so fast I think it got lost. Should I do clomid days 5-9 like doctor said or do 3-7 like I see pretty much all other clomid ladies do?

I say go with 3-7 ... my opinion bcos it worked for me :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- So he says no to this week? Yeah I say explain to him how important it is to you (even though I'm sure you have a million times!!) and pull at his heart strings. Can you bring the cup in for him to eliminate the weirdness-factor?

Nichole- I randomly suggested Mirolee try the in-between (4-8) and she got preggo that cycle, just sayin!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was considering the break. Well, sort of break. It would be a break from opks, temping, smep, etc. I would pretty much just pay attention to cm and bd when it gets ewcm. I am still not quite sure if that's what I want to do. I do need to lose weight really badly and ttc is screwing that up. I get too paranoid in the 2ww to really exercise right. I am also hoping that losing weight again will put my cycles back on track and I wouldn't need to use clomid anymore.

I was also thinking the in between 4-8 too. Now to just get the doc to send in my clomid refill.


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> BB- So you say you BD'd put Mooncup in and went to sleep? That sounds good to me :)

Yes I think so :

I'm feeling positive upto now. I've had constant cramps, fatigue, backache and sore boobs since O. I know it can be progesterone but my boobs are really sore and they weren't last month. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, I'm pulling for him to go in this week. He works this week tho which means that he sleeps all day.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ohhh gotcha Amanda.. I can't imagine lol trust me my DH would be the same about that. It is a lot to ask of him. But he has to for a baby! Ugh boys are frustrating and stubborn sometimes!!!


----------



## VivianJean

VENTING

My stupid office-mate is chewing her disgusting gum like she is a cow today.

IT HASN'T STOPPED FOR ALMOST AN HOUR.

It is making me want to vomit in my trash bin. ...she had the audacity to give me sh!t yesterday about "playing music too loud" (ON MY IPOD!!!!!) ... 

I'm so close to homicide I don't know what to do. Considering quitting. Not even kidding. Had a GREAT call with Highnoon Entertainment yesterday - they loved my resume and want to find a job for me....

AUGH

Ok, over and out.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> VENTING
> 
> My stupid office-mate is chewing her disgusting gum like she is a cow today.
> 
> IT HASN'T STOPPED FOR ALMOST AN HOUR.
> 
> It is making me want to vomit in my trash bin. ...she had the audacity to give me sh!t yesterday about "playing music too loud" (ON MY IPOD!!!!!) ...
> 
> I'm so close to homicide I don't know what to do. Considering quitting. Not even kidding. Had a GREAT call with Highnoon Entertainment yesterday - they loved my resume and want to find a job for me....
> 
> AUGH
> 
> Ok, over and out.

I feel ya lady, every time some chews their gum like a cow chewing its cud I consider homicide, it's one of my biggest pet peeves...


----------



## MrsAmk

Vivian, I know how you feel...I want to quit all the time lol. What do you do?


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia- My hope for you is just to get closer to DH, you guys need some more snuggle-time!!

P.s. I hate my coworker too, talk about her often on here. Let me complain now: She is going on and on about her "ghetto roots". No one in the office is even acknowledging her speaking. But she continues and is now talking about how her son Trey was named after a "Boyz n the hood" character. They are so white trash. They just had a baby girl (with a new Daddy...), & I covered her on maternity leave. Now she's back and never stops talking about how wonderful her child is and how much she hates ex-hubby while I sit one desk away, sulking everyday over how mine is dead. My boss has said things to her with no avail. Lol I'm sorry but she has 3 diff babydaddies and it is just NOT okay with me and everything she does/says bothers me.


----------



## RobertRedford

Lol I want to quit too! Gym chewing and chewing loudly in general drives me fucking batty, I can't stand it. 

On my phone and its hard to keep up with you all! 

AF was gone yesterday and now is back. Ugh.


----------



## HWPG

nichole, the story is that earlier gives you more follicles of lesser quality (more targets) while later gives you less follicles of better quality. i did 5-9, 5-9, 5-9 (chemical), 4-8, and this cycle 3-7. and i agree with sonia - i believe it works better in consecutive months taking it - that is why they say 3-6 rounds.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh for awful co-workers. I work with one, she's 21 year old, acts like a child, burps and farts at every given opportunity and thinks she's queen bee! If I wasn't risking my registration I think is stab her in the eye with a pencil!!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Lol I want to quit too! Gym chewing and chewing loudly in general drives me fucking batty, I can't stand it.
> 
> On my phone and its hard to keep up with you all!
> 
> AF was gone yesterday and now is back. Ugh.

Didn't it do that last cycle too? Weird!

I'm fortunate in that I am basically by myself all day at work, there are 2 buildings connected and I am in the one with no other people hahaha. Works for me, I'm not really a people person...though I do like the people I work with


----------



## RobertRedford

I work in a cubicle with 4 other people surrounding me. Ugh. 

Yeah AF comes for 3ish days, goes away, we bd thinking its Safe then she appears again for another 2 days lightly. It's generally just spotting but still annoying.


----------



## RobertRedford

Sooooo bored at work today. And hungry but I forgot my lunch at home :(


----------



## jury3

Thanks for the Bella band advice ladies...I will not be getting one! Lol the linen pants sound amazing though! I'm on lunch right now, sitting here w my pants undone...we can't wear leggings at work, although I could probably get away w them under a dress. Not sure about yoga pants, I'm not sure they'd look professional enough...

Softcups, I got the ones in the pink box at Walgreens and Walmart.

MrsAmk-Lots of girls have no symptoms w a bfp. It's more about what is not normal for you. I had some lower back pain around implantation which I ONLY get with AF...

Amanda-I used preseed bc I've always been a bit on the dry side. I wanted to make sure I had enough to support the little guys.
Can you offer a reward for OH's SA? An incentive to make it more appealing?

Nichole-I took mine days 5-9 and got a bfp...I don't think it really matters. I would caution you about taking off right now, just like Sonia and Mirolee said.


Vivian-I hate gum smackers! I also hate whistlers!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda have you ever seen Ted?! You remind me of Mila Kunis from it, I can imagine you at an office like hers :)

And yeah I hated recurring AF, lol telling DH all is clear only to make a MESS!! Ew. Lol. I MISS BDing!!!! IT HAS BEEN 2 WEEKS! :blush:


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> I feel ya lady, every time some chews their gum like a cow chewing its cud I consider homicide, it's one of my biggest pet peeves...

I never knew how much it bothered me until this job! But she is so foul and has such disregard to manners...

as I type this she keeps glaring at me because I'm making "too much noise" with my keyboard GRRRRRRRRRRR



MrsAmk said:


> Vivian, I know how you feel...I want to quit all the time lol. What do you do?

I'm an associate producer for a reality tv company. I'm in LA but I've been courting a company in Denver for a while - DH is in Boulder and although he is trying to get a job in LA, I've decided to try one last time to get a job back home -- i've been going after jobs in Boulder/Denver for over a year now and had no bites so I have been steadily building a network and getting credits in LA and now people are starting to take notice.

OH MY GOD she just glared at me again... I'm very close to talking to someone in HR. Augh.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'll talk to my doctor about it but I will probably stick to clomid for a few more cycles and then maybe try my relaxed approach. Thanks for all the advice ladies!


----------



## VivianJean

brunettebimbo said:


> Eurgh for awful co-workers. I work with one, she's 21 year old, acts like a child, burps and farts at every given opportunity and thinks she's queen bee! If I wasn't risking my registration I think is stab her in the eye with a pencil!!

HAHAHAHHAHAHHAA

@Ash... i WISH i had my own space. I'm an awesome worker by myself- I'm so productive once she leaves for the day (she starts two hours early than me so leaves 2 hours earlier)


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, I LOVED TED! We went to see it with OH's sister and she cried during the scene where Ted got torn apart. BAHAHA. I work in a very formal office environment, which is fun but I also get sick of wearing dress clothes and high heels 5 days a week. 

Julie, ill try an incentive. Maybe hold out on sex till he does it! Haha. The linen pants are amazing. The pair I have are too big for me otherwise id wear them regularly. I wear my yoga pant leggings (lululemon wonder under crops) as leggings under dresses. They're not thin like tights-- and not see through!


----------



## asmcsm

Ted was super funny.

What happened to this thread, it was really moving earlier, now it's completely dead...you people act like you have lives to live and jobs to do or something lmao. Don't mind me...just bored and eating my lunch


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Ted was super funny.
> 
> What happened to this thread, it was really moving earlier, now it's completely dead...you people act like you have lives to live and jobs to do or something lmao. Don't mind me...just bored and eating my lunch

Seriously people, its like you have something better to Do than entertain me all day. I've been refreshing waiting for something to happen. I'm bored reading the news. I'm absolutely killing my data on my phone too. Oh well. Haha


----------



## asmcsm

Hahaha Ive been doing the same thing Amanda. I'm trying to avoid facebook because I don't want to see people flaunting their babies and bumps and suck so I just keep hitting refresh on here lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Just googling about heartbeats, you all wouldn't be interested.. LOL I am always TTC preoccupied.. I do a bit of work, a bit of play, bit of work... Hehehe shh! I always get the work done at some point ;)

I only have 1.5 hrs left.. Thank God the sun rises on my side!!!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm bored at home experimenting with nail designs


----------



## MrsAmk

Cant wait to hear about it Morgan!!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh I have been having this like pulsating pain all day around my right pubis bone. No idea what the hell it is but it hurts a lot.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Hahaha Ive been doing the same thing Amanda. I'm trying to avoid facebook because I don't want to see people flaunting their babies and bumps and suck so I just keep hitting refresh on here lol

The hard part for me is to not talk about it with my friends IRL. I'm a texting junkie and always reach to text them about my excitement about EWCM or sore boobs and realize that they would be like wtf.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha Ive been doing the same thing Amanda. I'm trying to avoid facebook because I don't want to see people flaunting their babies and bumps and suck so I just keep hitting refresh on here lol
> 
> The hard part for me is to not talk about it with my friends IRL. I'm a texting junkie and always reach to text them about my excitement about EWCM or sore boobs and realize that they would be like wtf.Click to expand...

hahaha they would have to decode the abbreviations to even know what most of it meant


----------



## NDTaber9211

there are a few friends I can kind of talk to about it but not like I want to. I can't go into details like I can with you all.


----------



## MrsAmk

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha Ive been doing the same thing Amanda. I'm trying to avoid facebook because I don't want to see people flaunting their babies and bumps and suck so I just keep hitting refresh on here lol
> 
> The hard part for me is to not talk about it with my friends IRL. I'm a texting junkie and always reach to text them about my excitement about EWCM or sore boobs and realize that they would be like wtf.Click to expand...

omg I can so relate hahhaa


----------



## wavescrash

I'm a little behind here but I wanted to add that I wanna quit my job too haha. I have 50 minutes left and its dragging. Being on my feet all day makes for a super sore body.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh, I went on Facebook and instantly regret it :( baby bump picture right away...fml I just want a little bean in my tummy right now!!!!! I should have a nice big bump already...I hate stupid miscarriages, and I hate how stressful and depressing TTC is right now....okay, I'm done...needed a poor me moment:cry:


----------



## HWPG

hugs ashlee. we all understand :)


----------



## VivianJean

I'm sorry I can't hear any of you over the sound of the old person sucking on soup with their dentures our three feet away from me.


----------



## frsttimemama

I so agree! I'm sick of all the pregnant girls complaining on FB or babies born when mine was or the women complaining about babies that are up at night. I don't FB much anymore. I can't talk to my friends and family about TFC things like I do here either. Even Hubby.. he laughs at my "hoo ha thermometer ". Lol. It is funny to say it that way.. but I only tell him the minimum to not overwhelm him with it all. He just keeps saying it will happen. He doesn't know all the work and worry that goes into it. I also feel guilty because I ate like crap today and I'm afraid it will jack up my cycle if I eat carbs.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Ugh, I went on Facebook and instantly regret it :( baby bump picture right away...fml I just want a little bean in my tummy right now!!!!! I should have a nice big bump already...I hate stupid miscarriages, and I hate how stressful and depressing TTC is right now....okay, I'm done...needed a poor me moment:cry:

Bleh, i know how you feel exactly! OH's ex who we are still friends with just announced her pregnancy today. If I had not miscarried, I would have had a 5 month old today. But we don't have any control over that, even though its hard to remember that 



VivianJean said:


> I'm sorry I can't hear any of you over the sound of the old person sucking on soup with their dentures our three feet away from me.

Bwahahahahaha 

I just walked to the ferry building on the embarcadero and got a juice. Yummm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HWPG

i work in a lab where machines and fridges and sonicators are running all day. i notice something is different when something turns OFF. the downside is that pretty much everyone SCREAM-talks - "HEY, IS SOMEONE USING THIS?" from 2 feet away. the plus-side is that sometimes when people think they are "whispering" (gossiping), you can hear everything they say.


----------



## frsttimemama

I totally didn't temp this morning. Oops.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry Ashlee, I feel like a jerk talking to anyone about TTC since I have a bean, but I really know how you feel. Hold on bc it's coming. Esp you Ashlee, you are a fertile myrtle!!! ;)

Amelia- LOL I would say something. But then again you do have to work with her everyday. LMAO my situation exactly with this girl by me. Sometimes I just wanna hop over this cubicle!!! 

Sandy- NO WORRIES til CD10 :)


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> I so agree! I'm sick of all the pregnant girls complaining on FB or babies born when mine was or the women complaining about babies that are up at night. I don't FB much anymore. I can't talk to my friends and family about TFC things like I do here either. Even Hubby.. he laughs at my "hoo ha thermometer ". Lol. It is funny to say it that way.. but I only tell him the minimum to not overwhelm him with it all. He just keeps saying it will happen. He doesn't know all the work and worry that goes into it. I also feel guilty because I ate like crap today and I'm afraid it will jack up my cycle if I eat carbs.

Ugh I hate when hubby says to be patient and that it will happen. Want to smack him right upside the face lol. 



RobertRedford said:


> Bleh, i know how you feel exactly! OH's ex who we are still friends with just announced her pregnancy today. If I had not miscarried, I would have had a 5 month old today. But we don't have any control over that, even though its hard to remember that
> 
> I just walked to the ferry building on the embarcadero and got a juice. Yummm

Ugh I know, I just hate that there was nothing to do to stop it. GRRR. We had to run into the ferry building after we got off BART at Embarcadero to pee the other day because DH had drank too much coffee and I told him I wasn't buying something just so he could use a bathroom lol. 



HWPG said:


> i work in a lab where machines and fridges and sonicators are running all day. i notice something is different when something turns OFF. the downside is that pretty much everyone SCREAM-talks - "HEY, IS SOMEONE USING THIS?" from 2 feet away. the plus-side is that sometimes when people think they are "whispering" (gossiping), you can hear everything they say.

Haha no secrets there



frsttimemama said:


> I totally didn't temp this morning. Oops.

lol I thought so. You're supposed to be a day ahead of me but our charts look exactly the same in our sigs


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Sorry Ashlee, I feel like a jerk talking to anyone about TTC since I have a bean, but I really know how you feel. Hold on bc it's coming. Esp you Ashlee, you are a fertile myrtle!!! ;)
> 
> Amelia- LOL I would say something. But then again you do have to work with her everyday. LMAO my situation exactly with this girl by me. Sometimes I just wanna hop over this cubicle!!!
> 
> Sandy- NO WORRIES til CD10 :)

Ugh I hope so. It only took me until the 3rd cycle last time. I need to keep reminding myself that out of the last 3 cycles, I've only had 1 normal cycle and try not to beat myself up about it but I hate that I'm going on the 4th one since my miscarriage. Just depressing


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, that's like 200ft away from my office :)! It's so tempting, the ferry building has amazing goodies


----------



## asmcsm

They do have SO MUCH stuff in there! It was packed though since it was labor day weekend. Friggin nightmare walking there and at Fisherman's Warf


----------



## frsttimemama

This is actually my third since I had him. I just didn't know about the first one. Hopefully the third time is the charm!

Ashlee, yeah I spaced it this morning. Oops! And yrs, sometimes a smack upside hubbys head would be appropriate, but they're just trying to be supportive I guess. If I could just make him understand about feeling broken -- he just reminds me nobody is at fault. Over and over. And he's right, but it still feels like my fault since there is literally no one to blame.. we just happened to be the 1.1% unfortunately!


----------



## RobertRedford

This is my 8th since miscarriage but with a different partner. So I really have no idea if its even possible. Blergh


----------



## NDTaber9211

I wish I knew if I could even get pregnant. I feel like it is hopeless for me and I should just stop trying. Maybe become a foster parent or something.


----------



## MrsAmk

What do you girls think about drinking alcohol in the tww?


----------



## RobertRedford

MrsAmk said:


> What do you girls think about drinking alcohol in the tww?

I love a cocktail or two. I try not to get shitfaced but a margarita here and there doesn't hurt.


----------



## morganwhite7

MrsAMK- I had 2 glasses of St. James sweet red on 9DPO for good measures, posted my BFP 8 hrs later!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, you will! We all will!

MrsAMK, I usually don't just because I don't drink much, but it should be fine.


----------



## asmcsm

I don't personally drink alcohol much at all and rarely in the TWW but I know Morgan had a glass of wine the night before her bfp. Plus I know load of girls that accidentally get pregnant when they're drunk so i'm starting to think it doesn't matter that much...


----------



## MrsAmk

Im just wondering about if it would affect implantation....


----------



## morganwhite7

I think you should just not get WASTED.. A drink or two (reasonable amt) should be fine!

I hear girls who are preggo and drink 6+DPO can get extra drunk and feel funny after just a bit of alcohol. Read that on a bunch of these, idk if you've seen this link but it will entertain ANY TWWer for HOURS!!!

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, love that site!! My work computer thinks its porn too 

Ash, I tried the get really drunk and try to make a baby plan. Didn't work. Just ended up in sloppy drunk sex and a massive hangover. It works so well for so many who shouldn't get pregnant, bummed that it didn't work for me


----------



## asmcsm

I know right? My old roommate accidentally got his gf pregnant the 1st month they were dating because every weekend they'd come home after last call super drunk and have extra loud(wonderful right?) sex. She didn't find out she was preggo until 20 weeks...She was drinking and smoking pot that whole time and she just thought she was gaining weight.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm really too afraid to drink when I could be pregnant.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, it's so sickening and unfair for those people to get pregnant so easily!


----------



## HWPG

i will sip off OH's glass of wine or beer at night, but dont drink too much generally speaking. i will drink casually until BFP. (and i will drink heavily during AF ;) )


----------



## brunettebimbo

You girls can sure talk!

I try not to really drink in the 2WW but to be honest I don't really drink much anyway. 

Just been to Fat Club AKA Slimming World, I've lost 2lb :)


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee, it's so sickening and unfair for those people to get pregnant so easily!

Ugh it truly is...I hate it


HWPG said:


> i will sip off OH's glass of wine or beer at night, but dont drink too much generally speaking. i will drink casually until BFP. (and i will drink heavily during AF ;) )

I don't drink when I get AF, but I do get sushi lol. It's the only thing that lightens my mood when I don't get a BFP. It's my failure to get preggo reward.



brunettebimbo said:


> You girls can sure talk!
> 
> I try not to really drink in the 2WW but to be honest I don't really drink much anyway.
> 
> Just been to Fat Club AKA Slimming World, I've lost 2lb :)

Congrats! I suck at losing weight lol. I try for a week then fail...


----------



## chimmi

brunettebimbo said:


> You girls can sure talk!
> 
> I try not to really drink in the 2WW but to be honest I don't really drink much anyway.
> 
> Just been to Fat Club AKA Slimming World, I've lost 2lb :)

Well done on weight loss, I go to fat club too :)


----------



## RobertRedford

The shitty part for me is that I got pregnant sooo easily in the past when We weren't trying, and now that we are, it's taken forevvverrrr. Karma?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks SW doesn't feel like a diet, you never have to go hungry :) Just 9lb to go until target!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> The shitty part for me is that I got pregnant sooo easily in the past when We weren't trying, and now that we are, it's taken forevvverrrr. Karma?

You have to look at it this way, that was with shitty boyfriend...getting pregnant/getting someone pregnant is always easy for most shitty people. It's when you want it and have a good one that it seems to get hard. The universe works in effed up ways

It's like me and DH's ex. She is a liar, cheater, thief, ex pill addict, the list goes on...and she got pregnant on accident. He leaves her for cheating and she is pregnant and he has the misfortune that it is his even though she was cheating on him...then there's me...healthy, never cheated in my life, don't steal, never done anything more than smoke pot and nothing... hate it


----------



## chimmi

It never seems to happen to good, hard working, faithful, married couples IN LOVE..!
Was having a mental rant earlier after seeing a young girl walk past, who i know has never worked, foesnt have a stable relationship and was walking her toddler and huge with baby bump number 2.. Grr


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> The shitty part for me is that I got pregnant sooo easily in the past when We weren't trying, and now that we are, it's taken forevvverrrr. Karma?
> 
> You have to look at it this way, that was with shitty boyfriend...getting pregnant/getting someone pregnant is always easy for most shitty people. It's when you want it and have a good one that it seems to get hard. The universe works in effed up ways
> 
> It's like me and DH's ex. She is a liar, cheater, thief, ex pill addict, the list goes on...and she got pregnant on accident. He leaves her for cheating and she is pregnant and he has the misfortune that it is his even though she was cheating on him...then there's me...healthy, never cheated in my life, don't steal, never done anything more than smoke pot and nothing... hate itClick to expand...

Thank you, actually LOL. Good to know that we're not shitty people :).
Sorry about oH's ex :(


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Thank you, actually LOL. Good to know that we're not shitty people :).
> Sorry about oH's ex :(

Hah! Yea, we do have that going for us lol. Yea, I try to convince myself that I'm over it, but every month that I see a stark white test it's a reminder that I'm really not and that as much as I despise the person she is, I'm jealous of her for having what I want so badly. I hate being jealous of someone that is in my opinion(not meaning to sound conceited or anything) a way shittier person than me and I should otherwise not care about in the least.


----------



## wavescrash

It's not just shitty, horrible people that get pregnant easily.

I totally respect where you guys are coming from with your situations but I'm just saying. Whether I lose the baby or not, it's not hard for me to get pregnant (just to stay pregnant.) It's pregnancy hormones so ignore me but it just came across as slightly offensive (and I know nobody meant it to.)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Right girls I'm off to bed, didn't nap to day :( Decided to do housework instead so I'm shattered! At work tomorrow, staff meeting as well which I know isn't going to go well!

Night night :)


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> It's not just shitty, horrible people that get pregnant easily.
> 
> I totally respect where you guys are coming from with your situations but I'm just saying. Whether I lose the baby or not, it's not hard for me to get pregnant (just to stay pregnant.) It's pregnancy hormones so ignore me but it just came across as slightly offensive (and I know nobody meant it to.)

I'm not saying that it doesn't happen to good people, I'm saying it ALWAYS happens to shitty people though.

Obviously I'm happy when any of you get pregnant easily. You want it and you care about what you're doing to your bodies and how it affects your babies. But when I see shitty people getting pregnant and not taking care of themselves I want to punch them in the face. They don't deserve the happiness of having a child if they can't take care of themselves or that child. If you lived in my town and saw the number of meth addicts pushing around strollers full of babies daily you'd know where I was coming from


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> It's not just shitty, horrible people that get pregnant easily.
> 
> I totally respect where you guys are coming from with your situations but I'm just saying. Whether I lose the baby or not, it's not hard for me to get pregnant (just to stay pregnant.) It's pregnancy hormones so ignore me but it just came across as slightly offensive (and I know nobody meant it to.)
> 
> I'm not saying that it doesn't happen to good people, I'm saying it ALWAYS happens to shitty people though.
> 
> Obviously I'm happy when any of you get pregnant easily. You want it and you care about what you're doing to your bodies and how it affects your babies. But when I see shitty people getting pregnant and not taking care of themselves I want to punch them in the face. They don't deserve the happiness of having a child if they can't take care of themselves or that child.Click to expand...

Agreed. We're just a little bitter over here. I know amazing people who get pregnant on their first try. It just seems to happen to people who aren't trying, etc far more often.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow chatty girls today. 

AFM I worked today and got a headache. Bowling league starts tonight so that should be fun.


----------



## pdxmom

Looks like everyone is in the y her and not me place...its usually where we all go in the first few days of our cycles...wen i was in chicago my mil kept making reference to my future baby while talking to my sil ...i have no idea y... it was soooo irritating...i had to go to dh and tell him to go for a walk with me or id punch his mom :dohh: :shrug:
Swamped with house work...soo much of laundry... :(


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi chatty girls!

SO, I remembered what I was going to respond to despite the amount of reading I had to catch up on!

Julie - I actually really like my Be Band (that's the target version). I wore it until 14 weeks when I was pregnant with Danny and 12 weeks this time. Your pants can't be too low waisted though. They worked really well with my work slacks. And yes, it is normal to feel big even really early on cuz your whole digistive system slows down making you feel super bloated... yuck. I didn't want to jump into maternity clothes too early cuz I knew I would be sick of looking at them by the time 8 months came along. It's true...

I don't recall who asked... but my husband took FertilAid for men, but only for a month. So it's unlikely it made a difference.

We also used PreSeed and got preg the first month we used it. It is supposed to be ph balanced to be just like fertile cm. Conceive Plus is another brand a lot of girls use.

I made no changes to my lifestyle during the TWW. I drank coffee, exercised regularly and had the recreational drink. I guess I was just superstitious about making too many changes all for nothing, you know?

Waves I know how you feel about the comments sometimes... I got pregnant with Danny while NTNP the first month during a drunken weekend in San Francisco. A lot of women might resent that, but he was very wanted and is very much well-cared for. BUT I do understand why others might feel sad and resentful. I can't change how it happened though, and it is not a reflection of my love or gratitude that he is here. And it is certainly not a reflection on my parenting!

It wasn't a snap getting pregnant this time... it took 5-6 cycles, which I know isn't a long time, but it took a lot of planning that I never anticipated...

Also, has anyone heard from Nikki???


----------



## pdxmom

on the ppl geting pregg easily front...tbh i totally think karmas getting back at me..we i was in my early 20s i drank ALOT...and had LOTSS of unprotected sex...i didnt get pregg then but i was always stressed wen my periods were late ( i didnt know i had pcos then ) and i would worry what i would do if i did get preg..i just think im being punished for being such a reckless teenager...


----------



## BubsMom17

pdxmom said:


> on the ppl geting pregg easily front...tbh i totally think karmas getting back at me..we i was in my early 20s i drank ALOT...and had LOTSS of unprotected sex...i didnt get pregg then but i was always stressed wen my periods were late ( i didnt know i had pcos then ) and i would worry what i would do if i did get preg..i just think im being punished for being such a reckless teenager...

No you are not! Don't think like that! It is not healthy! 
We all did stuff when we were younger without thought for our fertility. It's natural! 

When I got off of the pill it took me 18 months to have a period that came at any predictable time, so who even knows if I was ovulating... I really thought I had screwed myself up forever. I even took the morning after pill once... I thought it would damage me permanently. Nope.

Don't fill your head with toxicity. It is very unhealthy. :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

BubsMom17 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> on the ppl geting pregg easily front...tbh i totally think karmas getting back at me..we i was in my early 20s i drank ALOT...and had LOTSS of unprotected sex...i didnt get pregg then but i was always stressed wen my periods were late ( i didnt know i had pcos then ) and i would worry what i would do if i did get preg..i just think im being punished for being such a reckless teenager...
> 
> No you are not! Don't think like that! It is not healthy!
> We all did stuff when we were younger without thought for our fertility. It's natural!
> 
> When I got off of the pill it took me 18 months to have a period that came at any predictable time, so who even knows if I was ovulating... I really thought I had screwed myself up forever. I even took the morning after pill once... I thought it would damage me permanently. Nope.
> 
> Don't fill your head with toxicity. It is very unhealthy. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun...im glad tht u girls hung around cos it defly makes me feel better ...AND u shake some sense into us at times like these :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

Seriously sorry if I offended anyone on this board. Wasn't referring to you. I just know way too many people that make it an EVERY weekend thing to get completely trashed and too many people that are disgustingly addicted to drugs but get pregnant on accident and either knowingly continue to do those shitty things to themselves and their babies or don't find out until they're halfway baked. Maybe I am being bitter but I still don't think it's right that it's that easy for THEM to get pregnant when they can't take care of themselves let alone the baby inside them.


----------



## BubsMom17

asmcsm said:


> Seriously sorry if I offended anyone on this board. Wasn't referring to you. I just know way too many people that make it an every weekend thing to get completely trashed and too many people that are disgustingly addicted to drugs but get pregnant on accident and either knowingly continue to do those shitty things to themselves and their babies or don't find out until they're halfway baked. Maybe I am being bitter but I still don't think it's right that it's that easy for THEM to get pregnant when they can't take care of themselves let alone the baby inside them.

NO no I wasn't offended! I was just saying that I could where both you guys AND where Waves are coming from. 

And trust me I try to be sensitive to you all! I want to support you all and root you guys on, but I never want anyone to feel like I am being all flashy and my pregnancy. I always try to check my sensitivity dial, you know what I mean?

I care about you girls like real-life friends, not just BnB friends, you know?


----------



## Cowgirl07

BubsMom17 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Seriously sorry if I offended anyone on this board. Wasn't referring to you. I just know way too many people that make it an every weekend thing to get completely trashed and too many people that are disgustingly addicted to drugs but get pregnant on accident and either knowingly continue to do those shitty things to themselves and their babies or don't find out until they're halfway baked. Maybe I am being bitter but I still don't think it's right that it's that easy for THEM to get pregnant when they can't take care of themselves let alone the baby inside them.
> 
> NO no I wasn't offended! I was just saying that I could where both you guys AND where Waves are coming from.
> 
> And trust me I try to be sensitive to you all! I want to support you all and root you guys on, but I never want anyone to feel like I am being all flashy and my pregnancy. I always try to check my sensitivity dial, you know what I mean?
> 
> I care about you girls like real-life friends, not just BnB friends, you know?Click to expand...

The thing is I am really truly happy for all the pregnant girls here! It is the ones that don't take care of them selves I don't appreciate. You guys are my friends, despite not knowing you in real life. I feel closer to you guys then some of the other friends I have. Which is sad but true


----------



## asmcsm

The preggos in this board are pretty good about not rubbing it in that you're pregnant. And I'm legitimately happy for all of you when you get your BFPs, including Amanda even though it was faster for her than most of us and she didn't have it that easy because she went through a chemical the first time which is devastating and I was happy when she got the second BFP so quickly. I mean, it didn't take me that long(3 months) my first time either. Everyone on here is here because they want the same thing and whether it takes one month or ten I'm just as happy for every one of you. I literally was excited enough for Morgan that I was blabbing about it to DH when she got her BFP and he has no idea who she is lol. I wouldn't say anything negative about anyone here. I consider you all friends. I just get really frustrated seeing the people here IRL that do have it happen easy and I know what kind of people they are and it's hard not to get bitter about it.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Seriously sorry if I offended anyone on this board. Wasn't referring to you. I just know way too many people that make it an EVERY weekend thing to get completely trashed and too many people that are disgustingly addicted to drugs but get pregnant on accident and either knowingly continue to do those shitty things to themselves and their babies or don't find out until they're halfway baked. Maybe I am being bitter but I still don't think it's right that it's that easy for THEM to get pregnant when they can't take care of themselves let alone the baby inside them.

Agreed! I did not mean to offend anyone. We let our bitterness get the best of us. We certainly weren't referring to anyone on this board.


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry ladies... I just had a long crummy day at work and was laying in bed at the time feeling super sore and sick and just yuck so the comments rubbed me the wrong way.

Like I said, I get completely where you guys are coming from. I try not to mention my pregnancy here unless asked because I know it can be upsetting to those of you on a tough journey. Definitely didn't mean to cause a ruckus lol, just was reading the comments at the wrong moment today.


----------



## BubsMom17

I mean I do understand. For instance, my cousin... I love him like he is my brother, but the past few years I have wanted to kick him in the ass.

He and his wife got married at 21/22 years old. They were living in my aunt and uncle's rental home, not paying rent and not wokring. She got pregnant within months of them being married, and no, neither of them had jobs. He finally got a job at a sporting goods store... well they got pregnant again (on purpose). Still NOT paying rent to my aunt and uncle. She doesn't work. He struggles working at the sporting goods store...

My aunt is diagnosed with breast cancer and it is a huge financial burden on them. Do my cousin and his wife start to pay rent or get jobs and move out so my aunt and uncle can actually rent the house out and make income on it? Nope...

OK that got a little rambly... but if you can't pay rent to your parents and you don't have jobs to support yourselves, you shouldn't be having MORE kids! Esentially your parents are supporting you in order to support their grandkids... Not to mention they have no problem dropping their kids off whenever with my aunt who is sick and exhausted from cancer and the treatments... makes me mad.


----------



## VivianJean

I see where you all are coming from- I occasionally feel the same way about my youth and my med termination. How f#cking selfish of me to decide it was "bad timing".... no kidding i feel like every month is the universe giving me the big fat middle finger.

But.... then I think - what a load of horse shit. It's my stupid hormones, it's medical, there is no voodoo bull shit going on... if anything it's in my head and i'm causing stress and cortisone build up in my body... but karmic repercussions *snorts*

the old thoughts creep in now and then at my lowest point - those are the days I say things like "i want to throw myself in front of a bus" and my housemate calls DH and tells him im in a swing and perhaps he could kindly calm me down, lol.

Re: easy bfp, bad people etc... i love all you big fat preggos on here and I can't wait until I'm one of you with a little weird alien sticky bean growing inside of me that I will unconditionally love :) I do get bitter but i know that not one of you would wish me a longer journey than I need to have to get to my BFP and I thank you for being around and sharing your experiences, no matter how hard they can be to read sometimes, they give me hope and educate me so that my journey might be shortened.... I mean seriously,... soft cups up the hoohaa after jiggy to hold the little marching men in place.... i'd NEVER have thought of that!! x


----------



## jury3

BubsMom17 said:


> NO no I wasn't offended! I was just saying that I could where both you guys AND where Waves are coming from.
> 
> And trust me I try to be sensitive to you all! I want to support you all and root you guys on, but I never want anyone to feel like I am being all flashy and my pregnancy. I always try to check my sensitivity dial, you know what I mean?
> 
> I care about you girls like real-life friends, not just BnB friends, you know?

I second this! You guys are my online BFFs!


----------



## morganwhite7

DITTO!!!

I actually have no girlfriends IRL that I talk to about TTC or Jaxon or any of this important stuff in my life. And call me crazy but you BnB girls met me w/ fresh wounds of losing a child and witnessed/helped with the creation of another and that is amazing!! This has helped me so much. I chose this over counseling or any other crap like that we were supposed to go through, so glad I did!! Love you girlies! <3


----------



## VivianJean

<3


----------



## Disneybaby26

This wasn't sparked by the recent convo, and you girls can totally shoot me down if you want lol...it may have even been suggested before buy not that I can remember...

How would you girls feel about creating two boards, one for the preggos and one for the TTCers...I'm not talking Westside Story war with sides here, just two open forums where we can say what we want without hurting feelings or holding back. I for one, will always subscribe to this TTC group because I wholeheartedly want to see each and every one of us get our little babies! And then the TTCers could subscribe to the preggo board if they so choose (which I hope you would)...but only look in when they are feeling strong and optimistic you know? I KNOW some of you girls have bad days, we've all been there!! And I KNOW it's just plain not easy to see people preggo crap/complaints/happiness/bump etc sometimes...I also KNOW eventually we will all have our beans!

I'm not saying a sides thing at all...I love each and every one of you...I'm just proposing two different "discussions" where everyone can feel comfortable posting with holding back.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I personally don't think the pregnant ladies need to hold back. I am learning what to expect through you all. I'm so happy for you guys and never feel sad or down when I read stuff about your pregnancies.


----------



## morganwhite7

Well if you would liiiikkkkkke to do that I would def take advantage bc I really HATE the preggo boards people.. No one is as close as this!! Could it be a closed group just for us all, our adventures on both sides? And then we can stay momma friends & share parenting advice when we're old?!! LOL. I like the idea though.. bc I feel bad asking a million questions or being too flashy on here.. bc maybe a month ago I would have wanted to punch me.. Lol idk. But good plan :)

Getting nervous for tomorrow. Want to go to sleep now so I can just be on my way! Will have a cup of tea and head to bed soon. Made DH drive to the town we moved here from for a Popeyes Po'boy, it was soooooo good :) watching Toy story now? Lol okay goodnight all, I will post a bean pic I hope by 11 :)


----------



## wavescrash

Well we could always make a FB group for the preggo ladies. Especially if someone has questions they want answered because I tend to check FB much more often than this some days so your question may get overlooked.


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> Well if you would liiiikkkkkke to do that I would def take advantage bc I really HATE the preggo boards people.. No one is as close as this!! Could it be a closed group just for us all, our adventures on both sides? And then we can stay momma friends & share parenting advice when we're old?!! LOL. I like the idea though.. bc I feel bad asking a million questions or being too flashy on here.. bc maybe a month ago I would have wanted to punch me.. Lol idk. But good plan :)
> 
> Getting nervous for tomorrow. Want to go to sleep now so I can just be on my way! Will have a cup of tea and head to bed soon. Made DH drive to the town we moved here from for a Popeyes Po'boy, it was soooooo good :) watching Toy story now? Lol okay goodnight all, I will post a bean pic I hope by 11 :)

Can't wait to see the pic Morgan! Enjoy the moment! <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Well if you would liiiikkkkkke to do that I would def take advantage bc I really HATE the preggo boards people.. No one is as close as this!! Could it be a closed group just for us all, our adventures on both sides? And then we can stay momma friends & share parenting advice when we're old?!! LOL. I like the idea though.. bc I feel bad asking a million questions or being too flashy on here.. bc maybe a month ago I would have wanted to punch me.. Lol idk. But good plan :)
> 
> Getting nervous for tomorrow. Want to go to sleep now so I can just be on my way! Will have a cup of tea and head to bed soon. Made DH drive to the town we moved here from for a Popeyes Po'boy, it was soooooo good :) watching Toy story now? Lol okay goodnight all, I will post a bean pic I hope by 11 :)

Thats exactly what I'm saying. I just love all you girls to pieces but I really want to talk about what's going on preggo wise 24 hours a day bc Im excited and nervous and scared and SICK lol...and I have no one IRL to talk to about it...but I'm not trying to be in your face about it...or complain...in front of anyone who is feeling sad!! It would break my heart to make one of you feel worse!

So anticipating your scan, Morgan!! I'll be thinking about you all morning mama! Is that Eastern time?! Lol xoxo


----------



## Disneybaby26

wavescrash said:


> Well we could always make a FB group for the preggo ladies. Especially if someone has questions they want answered because I tend to check FB much more often than this some days so your question may get overlooked.

If rather keep it on BnB bc God forbid I mis-posted something and it ended up on my timeline or worse, someone else's who wasn't "out" yet...I'd die. Lol


----------



## prgirl_11

As you know, we've been TTC #1 for a year and tomorrow is my first ever "infertility discussion" doctor's appointment. What should I expect? Are they just going to sit there and ask me questions or will they also do bloodwork? Is there anything in particular I should ask? If they bring up things like Clomid, progesterone, etc. is there anything I should know or ask?

I'm entering into new territory and I'm a little nervous of what I will discover. :nope:

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Well we could always make a FB group for the preggo ladies. Especially if someone has questions they want answered because I tend to check FB much more often than this some days so your question may get overlooked.
> 
> If rather keep it on BnB bc God forbid I mis-posted something and it ended up on my timeline or worse, someone else's who wasn't "out" yet...I'd die. LolClick to expand...

Well I think if the other ladies here TTC are okay with us posting in here, then we can just keep it to one thread. Those of us who already have our BFP still regularly check/post here anyway.


----------



## morganwhite7

Heck yeah I'm obsessed w/ this thread, DH has taken notice. Lol. and YES it's @ 9:45 a.m. eastern standard time!!:happydance: 

I have bruises on my arm from the IV fluids they gave me. Are they supposed to hurt nurses?? Lol I was kinda mad. I have had on long sleeves the last few days and my arm was hurting and I rolled it up and it looks like a heroin arm lol purple and blue :/ not infected but ouch. Rob me of an ultrasound AND jack up my arm?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

it's hard to keep up definitely, i find myself skipping pages and pages because i just can't read it all. 

i think we should have a thread where the preggos can go to after they get their bfp- not totally disappear but they can talk preggo things and MAYBE cut down on some of the convo on here to make it easier.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cowgirl07 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Seriously sorry if I offended anyone on this board. Wasn't referring to you. I just know way too many people that make it an every weekend thing to get completely trashed and too many people that are disgustingly addicted to drugs but get pregnant on accident and either knowingly continue to do those shitty things to themselves and their babies or don't find out until they're halfway baked. Maybe I am being bitter but I still don't think it's right that it's that easy for THEM to get pregnant when they can't take care of themselves let alone the baby inside them.
> 
> NO no I wasn't offended! I was just saying that I could where both you guys AND where Waves are coming from.
> 
> And trust me I try to be sensitive to you all! I want to support you all and root you guys on, but I never want anyone to feel like I am being all flashy and my pregnancy. I always try to check my sensitivity dial, you know what I mean?
> 
> I care about you girls like real-life friends, not just BnB friends, you know?Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is I am really truly happy for all the pregnant girls here! It is the ones that don't take care of them selves I don't appreciate. You guys are my friends, despite not knowing you in real life. I feel closer to you guys then some of the other friends I have. Which is sad but trueClick to expand...

Totally agree! I can't talk about our little guy and TTC with others like I can you guys. Thank you for that.


----------



## morganwhite7

I knew you'd love it here!!!! :) :)

Sandy what are you doing this cycle? Are you gonna try softcups?! Lol. I'm excited for you.


----------



## tori0713

So much to catch up on! I hope everyone had a great day! I'm nearing bed time, so I don't think I can catch up on it all today, but I'll try to be online more tomorrow.

I got a teaching position today, and I'm SOOO excited! I put off any prego symptoms or any type of feelings today only being 7dpo. Not really feeling too much here, more like there's not really anything going on with my body, so I'm kinda feeling out this month.


----------



## frsttimemama

It totally doesn't bother me at all for you ladies to talk pregnant stuff. I can even chime in there a bit from previous experience :) I only want the best for you all! Plus, I like having your input.


----------



## Disneybaby26

mommyxofxone said:


> it's hard to keep up definitely, i find myself skipping pages and pages because i just can't read it all.
> 
> i think we should have a thread where the preggos can go to after they get their bfp- not totally disappear but they can talk preggo things and MAYBE cut down on some of the convo on here to make it easier.

Thank you for being honest. Xo. This is, after all, a TTC board and I totally understand an respect that. Many of us have been together since last January and for a long time is was a small group. Now maybe more people are joining, which is great and super supportive!!...but I know not everyone wants to see the preggo banter...this way you guys can come in when you want! An also not see it on CD1, when you feel like shit! Although I hope none of you girls ever have to see CD1 again!! :) !

Morgan, why don't you go ahead and make a group in one of the preggo forums, and post a link and then whoever wants to can subscribe and follow!! I'd do it but I'm pretty sure it would take me a month to figure out how to do it LOL!


----------



## wavescrash

Totally off-topic and I'm sure several of you already saw on Facebook but we booked our wedding venue finally :) I'm so excited because this means it's a definite and I can actually start planning things and DOING things instead of just pinning ideas on Pinterest :)

I was telling my mom my thoughts for the day-of timeline and various other things and she couldn't seem any more disinterested. It was pretty annoying.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh no no disney, i didn't mean i MIND the pregnant talk- good heavens no, i'm thrilled for everyone here! i just can't keep up with all the pages of info! i feel lost everyday because when i finally get the chance to sit and read, i just can't read 10 + pages of info, so i would just hope that maybe a second thread would help make it only like 5 pages to read!


----------



## morganwhite7

Woohoo I swear I just got so excited!!!!! :) 

OMG this will be great and everyone can catch up on TTC stuff without us blabbing! And we can stay together and it will be awesome!!!!! Grand idea. 

Um what should we name it?! Lol I am open for anything. Preggos?


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm gonna go ahead and do it, for the sake of your sanities ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

mommyxofxone said:


> oh no no disney, i didn't mean i MIND the pregnant talk- good heavens no, i'm thrilled for everyone here! i just can't keep up with all the pages of info! i feel lost everyday because when i finally get the chance to sit and read, i just can't read 10 + pages of info, so i would just hope that maybe a second thread would help make it only like 5 pages to read!

Lol no worries!! I don't think it's a bad idea either way!! :) and I know for sure I'm not going anywhere from this thread supporting you girls till each and very one of you sees those two lines!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Woohoo I swear I just got so excited!!!!! :)
> 
> OMG this will be great and everyone can catch up on TTC stuff without us blabbing! And we can stay together and it will be awesome!!!!! Grand idea.
> 
> Um what should we name it?! Lol I am open for anything. Preggos?

:) Surprise us!! lol, were gonna be jingle writers in our next life, remember!! Haha!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I know that's why I needed your help!! ;) lol 

Ummm can I call it BABYMAMAs ?!! Lol it just came to me. Pretty short & simple. But feel free to say no that is horrible!!! Lol

I was looking through preggo buddies thread names and one is called "We got 'roids" lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

That made me LOL!

Babymamas is fine with me!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm off to bed, and yes, its only 9:30 here...still catching up from vacation! Lol!


----------



## jury3

tori0713 said:


> So much to catch up on! I hope everyone had a great day! I'm nearing bed time, so I don't think I can catch up on it all today, but I'll try to be online more tomorrow.
> 
> I got a teaching position today, and I'm SOOO excited! I put off any prego symptoms or any type of feelings today only being 7dpo. Not really feeling too much here, more like there's not really anything going on with my body, so I'm kinda feeling out this month.

What are you teaching?!?! I'm a special ed teacher in an elementary school. So exciting! Congrats!


I'm with Kara. I love you girls and I will be here until everyone has bfps! I want to be here for your journey and offer advice/support a long the way. But I am preggo brained right now and have 5000 questions I can only ask google. I want to ask the girls but I know you guys are ttc minded. We can all still subscribe to both but it would make it easier to skip what we don't have time for...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Grr I am getting so annoyed! I still haven't heard anything from my doctor about getting my clomid refill and getting DH's SA going. I am definitely calling tomorrow.


----------



## frsttimemama

That's a cute name, but you don't have to go.. !

I *will* remember to temp in the morning.. 

I ate like crap today, and I feel like crap about it. Back to being good. I can't chance gaining weight and messing up my cycle or I'll never get pregnant! I tell ya, it's good diet motivation. Have you ever heard the saying "Nothing tastes as good as being skinny feels"? Well I'll never be "skinny", and that's okay. In my mind, I often say to myself "Nothing tastes as good as being a mama feels.." I know it sounds stupid, but it helps me. I have to do better -- I'm scared that I won't O! Ugh.


----------



## jury3

Lol we got roids! I think babymamas is good lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Harass that dr!! 
AFM:I am home from bowling-I suck! Literally oh well it was fun. I will miss you guys if you aren't on here as much! But I hope to see you on the preggo side soon


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> Grr I am getting so annoyed! I still haven't heard anything from my doctor about getting my clomid refill and getting DH's SA going. I am definitely calling tomorrow.

Ugh! Annoying!! I hate when you feel like the forgotten patient!! Helloooo, these things are important!! Timing wise and otherwise!! I'd be on the phone in the morning for sure!!


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Annoying! Definitely call...


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm right there with you Sandy. I've eaten like crap the last week. We've been celebrating so much I just said eff it and gave it. I super regret it now. I've gained at least 5lbs and feel really bad about myself. AF is kicking my butt so I don't even want to exercise. I need to get back on it so bad. I don't know why ttc and becoming a mama isn't motivating me as much as it should. I just keep sabotaging myself and having to start all over week after week. I am so frustrated with everything.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cowgirl07 said:


> Nichole-Harass that dr!!
> AFM:I am home from bowling-I suck! Literally oh well it was fun. I will miss you guys if you aren't on here as much! But I hope to see you on the preggo side soon

I was in a bowling league a few years ago!! A couple of coworkers, beers and pizza lol!! And we got second in the league!!...which might have been bc our handicaps were so huge but hell it was fun!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I contacted the pharmacy about my clomid refill because it is in the computer but they need the go ahead from my doc. They are contacting her about it tomorrow also lol. She is going to get so annoyed of me :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Disneybaby26 said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Nichole-Harass that dr!!
> AFM:I am home from bowling-I suck! Literally oh well it was fun. I will miss you guys if you aren't on here as much! But I hope to see you on the preggo side soon
> 
> I was in a bowling league a few years ago!! A couple of coworkers, beers and pizza lol!! And we got second in the league!!...which might have been bc our handicaps were so huge but hell it was fun!! :)Click to expand...

My handicap will be huge! I even got a free drink chip for next week. But it fun and it gets me out of the house.


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm right there with you Sandy. I've eaten like crap the last week. We've been celebrating so much I just said eff it and gave it. I super regret it now. I've gained at least 5lbs and feel really bad about myself. AF is kicking my butt so I don't even want to exercise. I need to get back on it so bad. I don't know why ttc and becoming a mama isn't motivating me as much as it should. I just keep sabotaging myself and having to start all over week after week. I am so frustrated with everything.

Honey, I can relate - i have hypothyroid and weight is a constant battle.

I got sick and put on 30 lbs.... on a 5ft 2 frame that was a LOT. After two years I now am fairly stable but still swing.

I'm 115lb now, lowest was 108, highest 124lb

After terrible eating I load up on vegetables - i eat soup A LOT anyway but it's my go-to when shit gets real on weekends or at family gatherings.

Butternut squash, tomato and basil... lentil.. I make it so i know how much salt is in it (water + salt retention are the biggest probs after a pig out) and I eat the hell out of it safely knowing that i'm not putting 1000 cals into my pie hole. 

I LOVE TO EAT... i only exercise so i can eat... but i also know that it's not worth it because of the self loathing and disappointment i feel afterwards and that helps to temper things in times of food madness.

I also drink a lot of naturally flavored waters - they fill me up, flush me out and zero calories when im cravey.

x


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am 5'6 1/2'' and am at 215 (probably 220 now with all I've been eating). The lowest I have been in my adult life was 188. I've never known what it's like to be skinny and I am mainly shooting for healthy. I use to weight 250 but lost 70lbs for my wedding 2 years back. I've gained a lot back and have been trying to lose it w/o success. I really need to stop sabotaging myself and just stick with it. I did it once I can do it again.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wish my bmi was up a little bit-please don't yell at me! I am skinny. 5'8 and about 125. Not where it should be for someone who is 24!


----------



## morganwhite7

AND HERE IT IS !!! :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/1998023-babymamas.html#post29375945

Hopefully everyone catches on by tomorrow or we can explain again. But I'm tired, that was hard work.

Goodnight pretties <3


----------



## NDTaber9211

If I could I'd give your some of my BMI :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

I can't bring myself to share numbers.. but, I'm t pworking on it. I try to do a low carb diet. It's supposed to be good for PCOS. I try not to eat sugars, breads, potatoes, starches, potatoes, etc. I try to for meats and veggies and my lite low carb greek yogurt and a little fruit. Also cheese. Lots of salads. I don't drink soda, rarely even diet. It works if I don't cheat. When I get pregnant, I'll add back in some potatoes and whole grain breads and more fruits.


----------



## pdxmom

NOOO PREGGOOSSS DONT GOO!!!!!!

id hate for tht to happen...geeeezz...u know im pretty sure well land up just posting on your new thread...ive been with u girls from january...and i am soo happy to b sharing this journey with ull...i love hearing your progress bcos i know im gonna b sharing the same with u girls sooon... im sad now :cry:


----------



## frsttimemama

I'd totally share, too! :) Lol. It takes all kinds, and what's on the outside doesn't make or break a person. I try hard to love myself, and my hubby loves me. Maybe if I'm nicer and kinder to my body, it will cooperate with me! Haha


----------



## NDTaber9211

I see your progress on the other thread and you are doing great Sandy. I'd love to be your weight loss buddy if you wanted. We could share our game plans, vent when we mess up, encourage each other etc. Let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## morganwhite7

SONIA DON'T BE CONFUSED!!!

I am NOT GOING ANYWHERE. I will just try and keep most baby related things over there for courtesy of others. But we can all share back and forth and it will relieve a lot of the catching up you have to do!!! :) :) :)

Thought you could get rid of me that easily did ya?! ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will take it! All I here is it will be easier to get pregnant if you gain weight, you should weigh more for you age etc etc. I don't watch what I eat, I love food and nothing.


----------



## prgirl_11

Not sure if too many posts caused my question to get lost or if no one here had any experience related to my question on page 59. I suppose I should've just started a thread about it.:-( 

Either way, good night ladies!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maria-I have never had one but I would bring up what you have done like opks and temping. If you have done them. what your cycles are like. Ask questions! Don't be afraid to you want answers.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm a little sad about this new thread thing. I have been with some of these girls since January. I honestly have no desire to move over to a new board. Sorry if this pisses anyone off but it took me 13 cycles to get pregnant and I never once bitched when other people on this board got their BFPs. And I am married, have a good job, blah blah blah. I have shared more with some of these girls than I have with people IRL in regards to TTC. And honestly I don't feel like telling my entire life story to complete strangers again. I have made friends here, some of which are friends of mine on FB now. So if I am going anywhere its off BnB. I came on here to connect with people in the same situation as me. And as far as I can tell, a lot of you are in the exact same situation as me. I may be pregnant but I don't have a baby yet. This is my FIRST time being pregnant. A lot can go wrong. I'm not trying to be a negative nancy but I still need support too and I'd prefer to get that from the friends that I have made here. So for now, I'm going to follow along as I have been and root you on as much as I can. The only reason I haven't been posting this week is because I have worked every day since last Thursday, 12 hours shifts every day. But I have been reading because I legit care about you all getting your bfps.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh and just to add since I am kind of irritated, we have always been talkative and I love it. I don't want the long random posts to stop.


----------



## NDTaber9211

When I went to my ob I just mainly showed charts and talked about anovulatory cycles. Clomid got brought up and I got labs done. That was it for me.


----------



## pdxmom

prgirl_11 said:


> As you know, we've been TTC #1 for a year and tomorrow is my first ever "infertility discussion" doctor's appointment. What should I expect? Are they just going to sit there and ask me questions or will they also do bloodwork? Is there anything in particular I should ask? If they bring up things like Clomid, progesterone, etc. is there anything I should know or ask?
> 
> I'm entering into new territory and I'm a little nervous of what I will discover. :nope:
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!

Ask anything and everything tht comes to your mind...discuss your normal cycle length...lp length...if they dont mention blood draws themselves then ask for them...ask to get progesterone tested before asking for clomid or any other drug...cd3 blood work is also stuff tht u want to ask for...all the best for your app tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Can others join the thread since its closed? I guess I am confused! I know I haven't been here quite as long as the rest of you. I joined bnb in April and you girls were the first ones I talked too.


----------



## pdxmom

TTCaWee1 said:


> Oh and just to add since I am kind of irritated, we have always been talkative and I love it. I don't want the long random posts to stop.

aww...dont b upset hun...not gud during preg :) ... i just think mayb some of the newer girls dont totally understand how close we have gotten over time...of course all new comers r more than welcome to discuss and share but tht doesnt mean the oldies cant stay... :nope:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I must have missed what happened early? Who bitched about ppl on here getting bfp's?? I only saw people complaining about how drunks and druggies seem to get pregnant easily.


----------



## TTCaWee1

PR girl - when I went to mine I met with the DR and told my story, we talked about my health history, DH and my cycles. Then he did an ultrasound. I was on CD9 when I first went. Because he noticed an abnormal shape of my uterus, I went back the next day for an HSG, which he was planning on doing later on anyways but he needed to do it because I have a uterine septum. Then I went for CD 3 bloodwork and another ultrasound to check for antral follicle count. They used all the info from my bloodwork and ultrasound to give me the lowdown on my chances. After I started clomid, I had a 7dpo progesterone drawn. I think all that bloodwork and an HSG is a good place to start. Also a SA for your hubby. Most likely that is what he will suggest anyways. Oh and my CD 3 bloodwork I had was an AMH, estridiol, FSH, and I think another sorry I can't remember. Based off my ultrasound and labs he had an answer, I think if they would have all come back normal he would have done more searching.


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> I must have missed what happened early? Who bitched about ppl on here getting bfp's?? I only saw people complaining about how drunks and druggies seem to get pregnant easily.

Nichole NO ONE bitched abt the preggos on this thread ....someone suggested tht the preggos start a new thread and discuss their preggo related stuff there..which is y morgan made a new thread and hence the misunderstanding :wacko:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Honestly I don't know if anyone specifically bitched about it but I feel like for the past 2 months all we have done is talk about should the preggos stay or go? Are we posting too much about ourselves? Are we offending anyone?? And apologizing everytime one of us has something to share. It was never like that before and I am finally bitching about it because it has finally pissed me off enough to complain about it.


----------



## NDTaber9211

OH! Ok I misunderstood part of what Rachel said.


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> I'm a little sad about this new thread thing. I have been with some of these girls since January. I honestly have no desire to move over to a new board. Sorry if this pisses anyone off but it took me 13 cycles to get pregnant and I never once bitched when other people on this board got their BFPs. And I am married, have a good job, blah blah blah. I have shared more with some of these girls than I have with people IRL in regards to TTC. And honestly I don't feel like telling my entire life story to complete strangers again. I have made friends here, some of which are friends of mine on FB now. So if I am going anywhere its off BnB. I came on here to connect with people in the same situation as me. And as far as I can tell, a lot of you are in the exact same situation as me. I may be pregnant but I don't have a baby yet. This is my FIRST time being pregnant. A lot can go wrong. I'm not trying to be a negative nancy but I still need support too and I'd prefer to get that from the friends that I have made here. So for now, I'm going to follow along as I have been and root you on as much as I can. The only reason I haven't been posting this week is because I have worked every day since last Thursday, 12 hours shifts every day. But I have been reading because I legit care about you all getting your bfps.

I think the new thread thing is kinda sad too, I know I didn't join at the very beginning but I joined in April which. Was pretty close to the beginning and I really don't mind hearing the preggo talk and looking at scans etc from you girls. I know that I rant a lot about TTC and get bent out of shape but its never been about any of you girls. I tell you guys things I don't tell my closest friends lol and am not afraid of TMI. I've always been super happy for all the bfps in this thread. It's mainly Facebook and people in real life that I rant about and get frustrated about. I don't want you guys to go anywhere. :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well your not offending me! I don't think you should have to go anywhere. But if you choose to you can. I have stated before you guys give me hope and something to look forward too.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I never felt like any of the preggo ladies should be apologizing for talking about it. I always thought you all should post anything and everything you wanted. I love seeing you guys progress through your pregnancies and it's like a learning center for me and what I should be expecting. I do understand wanting a pregnancy thread though and I plan on stalking both this ttc thread and the preggo thread.


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks for the feedback! I guess I'm just kind of nervous. Going to sleep it off and leave it in God's hands!

Sleep tight girls!


----------



## NDTaber9211

prgirl_11 said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I guess I'm just kind of nervous. Going to sleep it off and leave it in God's hands!
> 
> Sleep tight girls!

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## wavescrash

New thread or no new thread, I'm not leaving this one. Like someone else said, I want to stay here until you ladies all get those second lines and your forever babies.

It's not much unlike any of us joining baby clubs for the month we're due (like I'm in the March Monkeys thread for March 2014 due dates.) I hate that thread because nobody really interacts with each other, they just post their whining for the day & move on to whine about something later. People post things and nobody acknowledges it. It sucks to not have that group to talk to about what I'm going through right now being pregnant because I had such a great group of girls when I was pregnant the last time in that baby club (heck, we all STILL post in in and our kids are a year and a half old.) So having a new thread specifically about being pregnant with girls I'm actually close with on this site that are going through it at the same time is definitely really nice. That doesn't mean it has to be an "us vs you guys" kinda thing.

But I know I certainly don't want to keep going on and on about appointments and scans and movement and heartbeats and all that when you guys are having the struggles you are, even if they're only emotionally and not physically.


----------



## jury3

Nichole and Sandy-I was still over weight and eating like crap and still got a bfp. Definitely try to be healthier, but don't put all you ttc woes on being over weight. It will only stress you out more!

Katrina-I used to bowl on a 9 pen league lol...I was good but only bc I only had to hit 9 pens lol

Girls-No one said the preggos are leaving!!! This will still be our main thread, we will just have another place to post preggo questions when that's all we can think about. We will still talk about our lives and everyone's lives here and still share about our pregnancies. I know that no one cares if I ask preggo questions, just some days that's all I can think about and I don't want to be selfish lol we may not even like it and quit the preggo thread altogether lol Just know that no one is leaving! This is still our main thread!


----------



## clynn11

Personally, I don't see the point in two threads. I know that the pregnant ladies try to keep pregnant talk to a minimum because they are worried it will hurt us TTC'ers feelings. Speaking for myself, it makes me SO HAPPY to see your updates and hear how you are doing!!! It's not like just because you got a BFP I don't give a rats ass about you anymore!! I absolutely love hearing/seeing you progress and want to watch the whole freaking 9 months and beyond and learn from your experiences and give any limited advice I may be able to! I love all of you girl and although I want a BFP of my own that doesn't make me not care about you when you get yours! I DO NOT MIND PREGGO TALK AT ALL. And I will be stalking the new thread to keep up on those of you who choose to post there :)

One suggestion I will make though is to make this a closed thread from now on after this month. I think any more people joining we may just get a bit out of control ;) lol

AFM, such a long day. Got 3 hours of sleep, up at 5.15 to go apply for a job that i'll hopefully get then drove 30 minutes to my hometown to help my best friend have her baby! I got to hold her leg while she was pushing and everything. It was SUCH an amazing experience!! I was in the room when I was 17 and my mom gave birth to my baby sister but sat back and didn't really look too much. I was right up in the action and it was absolutely amazing. I bawled like a baby. Now i'm going to sleep like one :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

clynn11 said:


> Personally, I don't see the point in two threads. I know that the pregnant ladies try to keep pregnant talk to a minimum because they are worried it will hurt us TTC'ers feelings. Speaking for myself, it makes me SO HAPPY to see your updates and hear how you are doing!!! It's not like just because you got a BFP I don't give a rats ass about you anymore!! I absolutely love hearing/seeing you progress and want to watch the whole freaking 9 months and beyond and learn from your experiences and give any limited advice I may be able to! I love all of you girl and although I want a BFP of my own that doesn't make me not care about you when you get yours! I DO NOT MIND PREGGO TALK AT ALL. And I will be stalking the new thread to keep up on those of you who choose to post :)


Totally agree :)


----------



## clynn11

Oh, and AF got me today lol. Right on schedule. C'mon SEPTEMBERRR!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no :( FX for this month!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I agree with possibly making this thread closed too. 

Sorry about af getting you Cassidy


----------



## chimmi

What's going on with closing the thread? What did i miss? Is it coz there are pg ladies on it? Personally i like it, as theyvgive us ttcers hope..! They can share their experience and they were here from the start?

I was on here in Nov 2012 and most of the ladies on my thread got pg and went to pg boards..! It felt like i got left behind. theyve all had their babies now too!


----------



## Rozzer

I haven't been posting most on here but for my two cents, I love reading everyone's updates - the pregnant girls and all the ttcers in the same boat as me. You're all hilarious, I just miss posting more because I'm over the other side of the world from the rest of you.

This thread was totally the reason I joined this site - for a supportive group of ladies going through what I am. It took me a few months to find it, but I'm glad I did!


----------



## wavescrash

This thread isn't closing and nobody is leaving.


----------



## wavescrash

I think there a total misunderstanding abou the other thread. It's not because anyone will stop sharing pregnancy posts here, we can just be more in depth with posts over there while focusing in you guys ttc over here. We can still share updates like we have been here, but if I want to gush about something or complain about a symptom for 20 minutes straight I'm gonna want to post it there. Like I said, it's no different than me posting in my March Monkeys due date thread with those girls due the same time as me. The only difference is I've known these girls in our other thread longer than those in the March Monkeys thread so watching their pregnancies progress is more exciting. It's not an "us vs you" thing by any means and I feel like that's how everyone is taking it. I know personally ill still share preggo news here but even before the new thread I shared when asked because I don't know who is having a rough day and just isn't in the mood to hear about it and I care about seeing you guys get your bfp and not about bringing you down by inadvertently rubbing anything in anyone's face.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I'm excited for your scan! Good luck :)

Julie, thanks! I just wasn't having cycles regularly when I was about 20 pounds heavier. I lost it and was immediately pregnant. I haven't heard anything good about the bella bands. I wear lower cut pants so I actually used a hair tie lol. And longer shirts. 

Maria, good luck with your appt! I haven't had a true one.. when I wasn't having cycles my gp diagnosed pcos and told me to lose weight.. which did work., but still!

Nichole, that sounds good to me!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, sorry about AF! This is gonna be the month!!


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan, thinking and praying for you this day! xoxo

I am 3DPO today, no symptoms!!


----------



## ricschick

i no im a newbie but I love to hear all about your pregnancies and as im ttc its nice for you guys to remind me what to expect as its been 4 years since I was last pregnant. the only thing with having 2 threads its going to take even longer as I think youll end up posting in both and il have to read 2 threads instead:haha:

as for weight-loss ive put n 5lbs in the last 2 months and I feel crap!! but im just concerned because the last time I came off the pill I put on 7lbs!!! so im really trying to be good but its hard I normally do a calorie controlled diet but im scared if i do that this time it may affect ttc so im hoping if I walk more and go swimming that will help instead!!:thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

oh and wishing you morgan the best of luck for your scan!!!!xxx


----------



## ricschick

and im feeling a little down hearted today as ive had no symptoms of ovulation iv had no EWCM so I have no clue where I am!


----------



## HWPG

hi girls!
i dont know whether to laugh or cry over the whole "two thread" thing - we are so silly! i think having a place where the pregnant women can talk about those things is a great idea, but staying here to cheer us on is mandatory ;) I am on 4 FB private groups: one for ttc people only, one for ttc and pregos, one for ppl with babies, and one for general life bitching. When i'm feeling ok and strong, i check out the baby board. when i feel like it's never going to be my turn and i'm crying my eyes out, i go to the ttc only board. i think it will be the same here. Regardless, we should ALL be supporting each other, no matter where we are in the journey. We all have the same end goal :) 
btw, i've been on a few threads in the last 18 months, and this is the only one i've stuck with. i love you girls, i love your encouraging words, understanding, etc. I turn here more frequently than i turn to ppl IRL. hugs today! hugs to everyone!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hwpg i think they should hop over and give us updates on their scans, cheer us on, all that, but dude, from last night to this am, i have had like 6 pages to look at. And that's just soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much to catch up on!


----------



## jury3

This is my main thread. I will always check this first and update this one first. With all the ttc talk, my preggo questions get lost in the shuffle. The preggo board will only be for my preggo questions. All updates and such will still go here. I'm not gonna miss all the bfps on here! Plus, I know I liked listening to preggo updates before I got my bfp too, so hopefully you all see it as a symbol of hope like I did!

Cassidy- Boo for AF but yay for a new energized cycle! That's awesome about your friend! I gladly would have held the legs if my friends if they would've let me lol

Morgan-I can NOT wait for your scan! I can only imagine how you are feeling! Good luck girl, I'll be stalking and waiting patiently for the update....


----------



## Cowgirl07

This is my main thread too. You girls are so amazing, sorry I haven't been on as much lately since I have been so busy.


----------



## VivianJean

Hey Cassidy - sucks about AF, sorry girl. Fist bump for next cycle with meeeeee!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy sorry about af! We will get it next month!


----------



## HWPG

cricket, cricket. 
so quiet in here today.
morgan, 1040a EST.... impatiently waiting for 11am update....


----------



## MrsAmk

It sure is quiet compared to usual! How is everyone today? It is super quiet at work today, so more time for me to be on here :) I am 3DPO with no symptoms whatsoever. With Silas, I dont remember having many except I did have very sore nipples...so I am wishing for that again lol. I also had no morning sickness at all, I was very spoiled! Wouldnt mind another pregnancy like that!


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too!! 

CD 4.. I'm ready to get moving.. (and BD'ing)!! Not even gonna kid myself -- I've got high hopes this month. I'm working really hard not to stress about it. I'm just doing all I can and trying to enjoy life! If it doesn't happen by New Years, I'll seek medical intervention. And I'm excited that it's almost fall -- my favorite season! ! Not gonna let this get me down :)


----------



## frsttimemama

MrsAmk said:


> It sure is quiet compared to usual! How is everyone today? It is super quiet at work today, so more time for me to be on here :) I am 3DPO with no symptoms whatsoever. With Silas, I dont remember having many except I did have very sore nipples...so I am wishing for that again lol. I also had no morning sickness at all, I was very spoiled! Wouldnt mind another pregnancy like that!

I had a very easy pregnancy, too. I was very fortunate! Hopefully I can becthat lucky next time. You did IUI right?


----------



## RobertRedford

I agree that two threads is a bit silly, but I understand where you are all coming from. If this thread isn't closed already then I vote close it, we are chatty and always will be but any more people and we may not be able to keep up. I joined in April and haven't really ventured to any other boards on BnB since bcause the support on this board is far superior to any other. I consider you all my friends, even if we will never meet in person. I legit care about you all, and want each and every one of you to get a bfp. We're in it for the long haul ladies. 

Morgan, I can't wait to hear about your doctors appt this am! 

Nichole, I've eaten so poorly this week too. I just know that I have to be better from here on out. And exercise. With AF still lingering I just get lazy. 

Cassidy, boo for AF but I'm really hopeful for you this month cause your hubs is feeling better. 

Marie, I missed your question and I'm on my phone so going back is difficult, but always feel free to ask again or remind us that we missed it :) goodluck with your appointment-- I so hope you can get some answers. 

Hi to everyone else-- it's almost Friday! We had people over for dinner last night and they stayed late. I'm so tired today! 

Sonia, welcome back! I think I forgot to say hi yesterday.


----------



## jury3

Yeah, whoever mentioned that we should all meet someday had a great idea! I know that was a week or two ago lol I've thought of that myself though! It would be cool to meet up sometime! Everyone should come to me bc I'm in the middle lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I agree about how awesome this board is! I only look at a weight loss thread other than this one.. you ladies are awesome and I'm thankful Morgan steered me here :)


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Yeah, whoever mentioned that we should all meet someday had a great idea! I know that was a week or two ago lol I've thought of that myself though! It would be cool to meet up sometime! Everyone should come to me bc I'm in the middle lol

Me! We should have a big BnB picnic!


----------



## jury3

RobertRedford said:


> Me! We should have a big BnB picnic!

That would be so much fun!!! I'm totally in!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I hope everything is going ok...thinking of you and trying to wait patiently...


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Morgan-I hope everything is going ok...thinking of you and trying to wait patiently...

Me too! I'm getting antsy.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ps has anyone heard from Nikki?


----------



## MrsAmk

frsttimemama said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> It sure is quiet compared to usual! How is everyone today? It is super quiet at work today, so more time for me to be on here :) I am 3DPO with no symptoms whatsoever. With Silas, I dont remember having many except I did have very sore nipples...so I am wishing for that again lol. I also had no morning sickness at all, I was very spoiled! Wouldnt mind another pregnancy like that!
> 
> I had a very easy pregnancy, too. I was very fortunate! Hopefully I can becthat lucky next time. You did IUI right?Click to expand...

I did. DHs count was like 70 million but 60% motility....so not sure if thats great.


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG that would be too fun!!! :)

I think she's in Chicago if I remember correctly!


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, I think so too! Thanks for the reminder :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Did you do IUI because of his motility? I'm just curious is all.


----------



## MrsAmk

frsttimemama said:


> Did you do IUI because of his motility? I'm just curious is all.

No we had no idea what his count/motility was before the IUI. I guess I just thought "what the heck?" and did it. We triggered last Saturday and because he had to work saturday night and sunday night, and off Monday, the timing just worked out.


----------



## frsttimemama

I was just curious. I actually know absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## MrsAmk

frsttimemama said:


> I was just curious. I actually know absolutely nothing about it.

They just inseminate with the washed and spinned sperm...basically it takes out the rest of the seminal fluid and just leaves the spermies. Takes a few minutes, just inserted with a catheter and thats it! Then hope for the best! :thumbup:


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck!! Hope it works for you. I had a full term still born son in June so I can relate. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## RobertRedford

Goodluck MrsAmk! When are you going to test? Do you have to wait a certain amount of days for the trigger shot to be out of your system?


----------



## MrsAmk

frsttimemama said:


> Good luck!! Hope it works for you. I had a full term still born son in June so I can relate. Wishing you the best of luck!

:( I am so sorry...I hate when I hear that others continue to also experience what we did. It's devestating to say the least. Hope your heart is mending, although I know it never feels totally complete again.


----------



## MrsAmk

RobertRedford said:


> Goodluck MrsAmk! When are you going to test? Do you have to wait a certain amount of days for the trigger shot to be out of your system?

Oh yea, its torture seeing those two pink lines day after day lol. It so hit or miss for me as far as when it's gone. My first time, it was like 7 days....last month it took like 11 days.


----------



## RobertRedford

MrsAmk said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck MrsAmk! When are you going to test? Do you have to wait a certain amount of days for the trigger shot to be out of your system?
> 
> Oh yea, its torture seeing those two pink lines day after day lol. It so hit or miss for me as far as when it's gone. My first time, it was like 7 days....last month it took like 11 days.Click to expand...

so sorry hun! :hugs: Crossing my fingers for you. Is that your son in your profile picture? he is beautiful!


----------



## RobertRedford

ps id like you all to know that my work no longer thinks BnB is porn! wooohoooo.


----------



## frsttimemama

MrsAmk said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Good luck!! Hope it works for you. I had a full term still born son in June so I can relate. Wishing you the best of luck!
> 
> :( I am so sorry...I hate when I hear that others continue to also experience what we did. It's devestating to say the least. Hope your heart is mending, although I know it never feels totally complete again.Click to expand...

I agree. It is. In our case it was a fluke thing that happened with the cord insertion to the placenta, but we have a plan in place to prevent it again if we get to that point again even though it only occuurs in 1.1% of single pregnancies and there are no risk factors.. I will have a scheduled c-section around 37 weeks so I am comfortable with that. And it raised awareness with our doctor so hopefully it doesn't happen to others. Hopefully your heart is on the mend, too!!


----------



## jury3

MrsAmk- If you don't mid me asking, do they know what happened to your son?

Amanda-yay for no more porn! Lol


----------



## MrsAmk

RobertRedford said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck MrsAmk! When are you going to test? Do you have to wait a certain amount of days for the trigger shot to be out of your system?
> 
> Oh yea, its torture seeing those two pink lines day after day lol. It so hit or miss for me as far as when it's gone. My first time, it was like 7 days....last month it took like 11 days.Click to expand...
> 
> so sorry hun! :hugs: Crossing my fingers for you. Is that your son in your profile picture? he is beautiful!Click to expand...

Yep that is him...and thank you! I think so too :winkwink: I wish I knew what he would have looked like now!


----------



## MrsAmk

jury3 said:


> MrsAmk- If you don't mid me asking, do they know what happened to your son?
> 
> Amanda-yay for no more porn! Lol

We do not know for sure, we opted out of an autopsy. I had a planned home birth, everything was going wonderful, he had a good heart rate the entire labor and delivery until literally 2 minutes before he was pushed out. When he came out, he had no heart beat and no pulsing cord :shrug: Sometimes I wish I would have had an autopsy, but everything happened so fast and I just refused everything in those hours following his birth...I just wanted to hold him so tight and never let go. My placenta looked perfect and I even had it encapsulated to help with ppd.


----------



## RobertRedford

MrsAmk said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck MrsAmk! When are you going to test? Do you have to wait a certain amount of days for the trigger shot to be out of your system?
> 
> Oh yea, its torture seeing those two pink lines day after day lol. It so hit or miss for me as far as when it's gone. My first time, it was like 7 days....last month it took like 11 days.Click to expand...
> 
> so sorry hun! :hugs: Crossing my fingers for you. Is that your son in your profile picture? he is beautiful!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep that is him...and thank you! I think so too :winkwink: I wish I knew what he would have looked like now!Click to expand...

Seriously, those lips! Adorable.


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> MrsAmk- If you don't mid me asking, do they know what happened to your son?
> 
> Amanda-yay for no more porn! Lol

it means that I will be back to my chatty self all day long! haha.


----------



## NDTaber9211

MrsAmk- I couldn't even imagine going through that :hugs: 

Amanda- Yay for not being porn!

I finally heard back from my doctor. She is putting in the clomid refill today so I will be picking it up later and doing 5-9 again. She also gave us a number to call to set up DH's sperm analysis. He will call and set that up later when he wakes up. I really hope he gets good news.


----------



## HWPG

GL nichole! i know many of us understand the anxiety leading up to SA; if you have any questions/concerns/anything, just ask!


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay Nichole! I hope all goes well with the SA!


----------



## jury3

MrsAmk-That is so horrible! I'm so sorry...did you know his heart had stopped before he was out? Would you do home birth again? I want to do home birth but everyone tries to talk me out of it bc of stories like yours...we are meeting with midwives at a birth center though. I figure it might be a good inbetween.

Nichole-In glad she called so you can get things going!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sorry, MrsAMK. I can't even imagine not knowing what happened. He is beautiful though! I had a velamentous cord insertion and vasa previa. I should have had a c-section, but we didn't know I had it.. so we had an induction. And here I am.. an emergency c-section and stillborn son later. God had a reason though. He had to! For both of us. Good luck with the IUI!! :) These ladies are amazing! 

Nichole, hopefully you guys will get good news!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Couple Not Happy About Twins 

I just.... I just don't know what to do with this besides track this chick down and slap her silly.

poop link not working, here is the website https://www.kutv.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_6644.shtml


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> MrsAmk-That is so horrible! I'm so sorry...did you know his heart had stopped before he was out? Would you do home birth again? I want to do home birth but everyone tries to talk me out of it bc of stories like yours...we are meeting with midwives at a birth center though. I figure it might be a good inbetween.
> 
> Nichole-In glad she called so you can get things going!

My mom (attempted) to have both my brother and I at home. It was a disaster. I think with your first, stick with the hospital or birthing center.


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, I have been meaning to ask. Do you plan on having more children, after this one? And, are you going to use the same donor, if so?


----------



## jury3

What selfish f-ing jerks! You wanted a baby, you got two...everyone knows that's possibly with ivf. Guess you should've adopted if you can't be great full for what you've got! Ugh that makes me so angry!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Couple Not Happy About Twins
> 
> I just.... I just don't know what to do with this besides track this chick down and slap her silly.
> 
> poop link not working, here is the website https://www.kutv.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_6644.shtml

Ugh. I think it was wrong of them to post about it and complain. I don't think its wrong for them to have concerns, fears and anxiety over having twins, especially when they have another child at home already. I understand their panic. Twins would be a lot to handle.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-Yes! I want 4 kids...at least not having any yet that's what I want lol. The plan is to use him as a donor again. We are all unsure how he will react though when baby is born, so we'll play it by ear. There's always that slight chance he may uncomfortable doing it again.


----------



## jury3

I agree Amanda...it's legit to be scared and have concerns, but really?! You had to go public and complain about it?! Boo Hoo.... Lol


----------



## HWPG

i posted that link in my FB group - those girls were as up in arms about it as you guys. scared? yes. overwhelmed? sure. but pissed? if they truly did struggle with fertility and ended up having to do IVF, i think pissed would be the least of their emotions. (but thats just me).


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash- where are you? You're normally chatty in the mornings! 

I guess a lot of us are waiting to O though..so its not too exciting. not too much to talk about.


----------



## morganwhite7

MY BEAN! HEARTRATE 120 BPM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :happydance: :)

Follow up ultrasound next week!!! During today's ultrasound we thought we saw what were twins/two gest sacs (MADE MY HEART STOP- I GASPED OUT LOUD!!) and then the doc said "OH! See that beside the sac? There's your source of bleeding!" Right where the gestational sac sits up against the uterine wall. Says it is very common and should resolve on it's own :)

And GOT A SCRIPT for ZOFRAN :) :) :)

WOOOOOFRICKINHOOOOOO

Okay, I'm done being a proud Mom! And VERY behind at work so I won't be on much for a while. SO excited girls! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2319.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsAmk

jury3 said:


> MrsAmk-That is so horrible! I'm so sorry...did you know his heart had stopped before he was out? Would you do home birth again? I want to do home birth but everyone tries to talk me out of it bc of stories like yours...we are meeting with midwives at a birth center though. I figure it might be a good inbetween.
> 
> Nichole-In glad she called so you can get things going!

No it shot up super high right before he came out. I would do a home birth again if I werent so paranoid...I still blame myself and that's hard to cope with. Otherwise, definetely! It was a really amazing experience (until the very end), and so peaceful and comfortable. I had a water birth, which was so great, no tearing!


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope things with Morgan are ok! I figured we would hear from her by now!


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan: YAYAYAYA!!!! SO thrilled for you, God is so good!!!!


----------



## HWPG

yay morgan! great news!


----------



## frsttimemama

Scratch that! Yay Morgan!! So happy for you! I think boy. Just saying! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

WOOOHOOO Morgan! I'm thrilled for you!! SO glad to hear the good news, and the bean is so cute! AAAH! yay!


----------



## MrsAmk

So I went in today (only 3dpo) to get my progesterone drawn because I cant get there tomorrow, they arent open on the weekends, and Monday Ill be out of town. I expected it to be super low because of how early it is, but she just called me and its 26.something!! Seems super high, no??


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't blame them for being scared and anxious. I will be scared shitless being pregnant with just one. Them being pissed about having twins makes me so angry. They had to have known it was a possibility. Ugh!


----------



## NDTaber9211

yay morgan!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

God IS good!!! Thanks girls, you rock, as always ;)


----------



## pdxmom

yaaay morgan soo happy for u :happydance:

cd9 today...bding started last night :happydance: ...i felt the need to pee immediately after so i didnt think too much as it was only cd8....wen i got bak to bed dh was like..."did u just flush all the guys down ???? " ...hahahahah i couldnt stop loling....sooo cute...i just get soo much more reassured tht he wants this just as much as i do :)

Abt the couple being pissed with twins...i agree with mirolee...stressed i understand...worried i understand ...even frightened i understand...but pissed??? 2 tight slaps


----------



## pdxmom

MrsAmk said:


> So I went in today (only 3dpo) to get my progesterone drawn because I cant get there tomorrow, they arent open on the weekends, and Monday Ill be out of town. I expected it to be super low because of how early it is, but she just called me and its 26.something!! Seems super high, no??

wow 26 at 3dpo?????? thts high... y again did u think of testing at 3dpo??


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ash- where are you? You're normally chatty in the mornings!
> 
> I guess a lot of us are waiting to O though..so its not too exciting. not too much to talk about.

I'm still here reading and catching up. Probably won't be posting much the next few days. I'm not in a good place with TTC at the moment and before I could rant about it as much as I needed to and not have to worry about filtering it or about us chatting too much so I guess I'm just a little frustrated today. Call it PMS or whatever, I'm just not happy today and I know that I'm not in the mood to filter what's on my mind.

Morgan I am ecstatically happy for you! Your little bean is nice and safe and you've found the cause of the bleeding!! Congrats mommy!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omggggg Morgan!!! Yay, yay, yay!!!! :) it is the subchorionic hematoma like I thought!! That's so so perfect and I'm SO excited and happy you got to see that little heartbeat!!! Congrats, mama!!!


----------



## HWPG

sonia, when i asked my man why we couldnt do every day instead of every other day, he was like, "i want to stock up and send in my strongest men. if we did it every day, i would be empty". haha, oh brother!


----------



## HWPG

asmcsm said:


> I'm still here reading and catching up. Probably won't be posting much the next few days. I'm not in a good place with TTC at the moment and before I could rant about it as much as I needed to and not have to worry about filtering it or about us chatting too much so I guess I'm just a little frustrated today. Call it PMS or whatever, I'm just not happy today and I know that I'm not in the mood to filter what's on my mind.

totally understandable. hugs.


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> sonia, when i asked my man why we couldnt do every day instead of every other day, he was like, "i want to stock up and send in my strongest men. if we did it every day, i would be empty". haha, oh brother!

Hahahaha...isnt it soo reassuring tht they r totally in this with us???


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash- where are you? You're normally chatty in the mornings!
> 
> I guess a lot of us are waiting to O though..so its not too exciting. not too much to talk about.
> 
> I'm still here reading and catching up. Probably won't be posting much the next few days. I'm not in a good place with TTC at the moment and before I could rant about it as much as I needed to and not have to worry about filtering it or about us chatting too much so I guess I'm just a little frustrated today. Call it PMS or whatever, I'm just not happy today and I know that I'm not in the mood to filter what's on my mind.
> 
> Morgan I am ecstatically happy for you! Your little bean is nice and safe and you've found the cause of the bleeding!! Congrats mommy!Click to expand...

Hopefully your mood will turn around hun...hugs to u...but honestly...the point of this thread is to say wat u feel...and now with the new preggo thread i totally think tht u can ramble on as much as u want :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash- where are you? You're normally chatty in the mornings!
> 
> I guess a lot of us are waiting to O though..so its not too exciting. not too much to talk about.
> 
> I'm still here reading and catching up. Probably won't be posting much the next few days. I'm not in a good place with TTC at the moment and before I could rant about it as much as I needed to and not have to worry about filtering it or about us chatting too much so I guess I'm just a little frustrated today. Call it PMS or whatever, I'm just not happy today and I know that I'm not in the mood to filter what's on my mind.
> 
> Morgan I am ecstatically happy for you! Your little bean is nice and safe and you've found the cause of the bleeding!! Congrats mommy!Click to expand...

No filters here and you can fill as many pages as you want up with all your thoughts, I'll read them all!! :) honestly though, I'm sorry you're feeling crappy, big hugs xo


----------



## NDTaber9211

What she said ^


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm still here reading and catching up. Probably won't be posting much the next few days. I'm not in a good place with TTC at the moment and before I could rant about it as much as I needed to and not have to worry about filtering it or about us chatting too much so I guess I'm just a little frustrated today. Call it PMS or whatever, I'm just not happy today and I know that I'm not in the mood to filter what's on my mind.

I understand completely. We're here if you need us! Going to miss your input today, you're my Cali cycle buddy! 

On another note, I woke up this morning to a chilly house. First time in ages and I GOT SO EXCITED! I can't wait for full blown fall. Boots, sweaters, and cold weather clothes here I come!


----------



## RobertRedford

ps Ash & Cassidy, I'm going to be in your neck of the woods on Saturday! Is it going to be hot as balls?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> ps Ash & Cassidy, I'm going to be in your neck of the woods on Saturday! Is it going to be hot as balls?

I'm looking forward to sweaters, boots and jackets too. Yes, it will be hot as balls...glad you say that because I say it daily, especially since I live here haha...supposed to be 99 saturday.

Thanks ladies


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> ps Ash & Cassidy, I'm going to be in your neck of the woods on Saturday! Is it going to be hot as balls?

Hahahahah ' is it going to b hot as balls ' what the f does tht mean...hahahahahah


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> ps Ash & Cassidy, I'm going to be in your neck of the woods on Saturday! Is it going to be hot as balls?
> 
> Hahahahah ' is it going to b hot as balls ' what the f does tht mean...hahahahahahClick to expand...

Honestly no idea, but I say it all the time


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> ps Ash & Cassidy, I'm going to be in your neck of the woods on Saturday! Is it going to be hot as balls?
> 
> I'm looking forward to sweaters, boots and jackets too. Yes, it will be hot as balls...glad you say that because I say it daily, especially since I live here haha...supposed to be 99 saturday.
> 
> Thanks ladiesClick to expand...

I use it often, my vocabulary consists of a lot of balls, ass, and amazeballs. people must wonder how I can work in a professional setting with such a terrible vocabulary. haha.


----------



## pdxmom

Ohhh have i told u girls tht im doin the warrior dash this yr???its basically a 5k obstable race...IM EXCITED....in the worst of shape for a race BUT EXCITED :D


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> ps Ash & Cassidy, I'm going to be in your neck of the woods on Saturday! Is it going to be hot as balls?
> 
> Hahahahah ' is it going to b hot as balls ' what the f does tht mean...hahahahahahClick to expand...

well...i don't know..but I like it. :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> ps Ash & Cassidy, I'm going to be in your neck of the woods on Saturday! Is it going to be hot as balls?
> 
> I'm looking forward to sweaters, boots and jackets too. Yes, it will be hot as balls...glad you say that because I say it daily, especially since I live here haha...supposed to be 99 saturday.
> 
> Thanks ladiesClick to expand...
> 
> I use it often, my vocabulary consists of a lot of balls, ass, and amazeballs. people must wonder how I can work in a professional setting with such a terrible vocabulary. haha.Click to expand...

This is why we get along so well lol. My vocabulary is pretty much the same. Though I work alone most of the time so it's not a problem ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> Ohhh have i told u girls tht im doin the warrior dash this yr???its basically a 5k obstable race...IM EXCITED....in the worst of shape for a race BUT EXCITED :D

IM DOING IT TOO! October 26th!


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Ohhh have i told u girls tht im doin the warrior dash this yr???its basically a 5k obstable race...IM EXCITED....in the worst of shape for a race BUT EXCITED :D

You're braver than me. I effing hate running haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: That's brilliant Morgan!!!! How far are you?

Sorry some of you girls are feeling crappy *****hugs*****

AFM - Nothing much to report really, sore boobs and cramping. I also feel really uncomfortable when I have my legs bunched up! Lots of creamy CM mixed in with EWCM today.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> ps Ash & Cassidy, I'm going to be in your neck of the woods on Saturday! Is it going to be hot as balls?
> 
> I'm looking forward to sweaters, boots and jackets too. Yes, it will be hot as balls...glad you say that because I say it daily, especially since I live here haha...supposed to be 99 saturday.
> 
> Thanks ladiesClick to expand...
> 
> I use it often, my vocabulary consists of a lot of balls, ass, and amazeballs. people must wonder how I can work in a professional setting with such a terrible vocabulary. haha.Click to expand...
> 
> This is why we get along so well lol. My vocabulary is pretty much the same. Though I work alone most of the time so it's not a problem ;)Click to expand...

haha def. 
my newest favorite saying is "that shit was camping" why you ask? Cause it was in-tents (say it aloud, bahahaha) 

I also call people asshats and f*cktards a lot.


----------



## NDTaber9211

lol hot as balls. I like to say it's hotter then satan's ball sack :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

BB your chart is looking wonderful, have my FX for you


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh have i told u girls tht im doin the warrior dash this yr???its basically a 5k obstable race...IM EXCITED....in the worst of shape for a race BUT EXCITED :D
> 
> You're braver than me. I effing hate running hahaClick to expand...

OOH come do the warrior dash with me! It is SO fun. There's a lot of mud involved in the one i did. and then lots of beer and fried chicken at the end, to undo all the training you have done.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> lol hot as balls. I like to say it's hotter then satan's ball sack :haha:

LOL stealing that!


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh have i told u girls tht im doin the warrior dash this yr???its basically a 5k obstable race...IM EXCITED....in the worst of shape for a race BUT EXCITED :D
> 
> IM DOING IT TOO! October 26th!Click to expand...

OHH cool....mine is on this saturday...worst part being....race is at 4pm and my inlaws r flying in at 9....i think ill b broken by the time they land :dohh: ...ohhhh and they r staying for 5 weeks :shrug::cry:


----------



## RobertRedford

work is far less boring when i have unlimited access to you ladies! Ah. I was going crazy the past few days!


----------



## morganwhite7

LMAO @ "hotter then satan's ball sack" !!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> ps Ash & Cassidy, I'm going to be in your neck of the woods on Saturday! Is it going to be hot as balls?
> 
> I'm looking forward to sweaters, boots and jackets too. Yes, it will be hot as balls...glad you say that because I say it daily, especially since I live here haha...supposed to be 99 saturday.
> 
> Thanks ladiesClick to expand...
> 
> I use it often, my vocabulary consists of a lot of balls, ass, and amazeballs. people must wonder how I can work in a professional setting with such a terrible vocabulary. haha.Click to expand...
> 
> This is why we get along so well lol. My vocabulary is pretty much the same. Though I work alone most of the time so it's not a problem ;)Click to expand...
> 
> haha def.
> my newest favorite saying is "that shit was camping" why you ask? Cause it was in-tents (say it aloud, bahahaha)
> 
> I also call people asshats and f*cktards a lot.Click to expand...

Hahaha we so used the in-tents one when I was in high school lmao. I also use asshats and f*cktards...


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh have i told u girls tht im doin the warrior dash this yr???its basically a 5k obstable race...IM EXCITED....in the worst of shape for a race BUT EXCITED :D
> 
> You're braver than me. I effing hate running hahaClick to expand...

oh trust me im not...8 of us friends decided to just attempt it...we're gonna suck big time :haha:


----------



## HWPG

i'm doing a triathalon on sunday! yay - go us being all active with our bad selves!


----------



## frsttimemama

Im working all weekend.. probably midnights or something. Boo. Lol. 

Ashlee, sorry you're having a rough time!


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> BB your chart is looking wonderful, have my FX for you

Thank you :) I'm trying to stay hopeful!


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Im working all weekend.. probably midnights or something. Boo. Lol.
> 
> Ashlee, sorry you're having a rough time!

Thanks, good job temping today! It's nice that this time there seems top be a lot more of us that are cycle buddies and not so spread out


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Im working all weekend.. probably midnights or something. Boo. Lol.
> 
> Ashlee, sorry you're having a rough time!
> 
> Thanks, good job temping today! It's nice that this time there seems top be a lot more of us that are cycle buddies and not so spread outClick to expand...

Thanks! I agree with you about being able to be cycle buddies. It helps I feel like! September is the lucky one! Have you used softcups before? I'm going to try them this month. I don't think it can hurt.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Im working all weekend.. probably midnights or something. Boo. Lol.
> 
> Ashlee, sorry you're having a rough time!
> 
> Thanks, good job temping today! It's nice that this time there seems top be a lot more of us that are cycle buddies and not so spread outClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I agree with you about being able to be cycle buddies. It helps I feel like! September is the lucky one! Have you used softcups before? I'm going to try them this month. I don't think it can hurt.Click to expand...

I haven't used them, but I ordered them and am waiting for them to get here. I figure its worth a shot. Tired of laying there with my legs in the air lol


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee you don't have to filter yourself because of what I said or how I felt yesterday, if that's what you mean. I was just in a crabby mood and super sore. This is your place to get all your ttc venting out. No holding back or filtering necessary.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Im working all weekend.. probably midnights or something. Boo. Lol.
> 
> Ashlee, sorry you're having a rough time!
> 
> Thanks, good job temping today! It's nice that this time there seems top be a lot more of us that are cycle buddies and not so spread outClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I agree with you about being able to be cycle buddies. It helps I feel like! September is the lucky one! Have you used softcups before? I'm going to try them this month. I don't think it can hurt.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't used them, but I ordered them and am waiting for them to get here. I figure its worth a shot. Tired of laying there with my legs in the air lolClick to expand...

I'm curious as to how they work for you. I only tried them once and it was so painful I had to pull it out after 15 minutes.


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Im working all weekend.. probably midnights or something. Boo. Lol.
> 
> Ashlee, sorry you're having a rough time!
> 
> Thanks, good job temping today! It's nice that this time there seems top be a lot more of us that are cycle buddies and not so spread outClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I agree with you about being able to be cycle buddies. It helps I feel like! September is the lucky one! Have you used softcups before? I'm going to try them this month. I don't think it can hurt.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't used them, but I ordered them and am waiting for them to get here. I figure its worth a shot. Tired of laying there with my legs in the air lolClick to expand...

Me too! I saw them at the grocery store so I'll just pick some up there in a few days or so! I wonder when we should start using them. I o'd on CD 16 last month.. so probably like cd 10 ish just in case its earlier?


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh I hope they aren't painful!!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> Ugh I hope they aren't painful!!

OH hits my cervix a lot during sex, so I think that had something to do with it. I think my cervix/ hoo ha was already sore so it just added to it. It felt like it was weird pressure on my pubic bone.


----------



## wavescrash

Totally just ate a lunchable at work not even thinking about it being deli meat. Well... whoops. Also feel like I've done too much lifting at work today but somebody has to do this stuff and we don't really have anyone else here. I'm just so ready to go home but I still have 3.5 hrs to go :/

On the plus side my NT scan is tomorrow :) I don't think ill be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## HWPG

the soft cups are 1% painful. they're kinda big, and they stay in by pushing against the walls. taking it out is usually the worst part. but i still think they are awesome. and yes, i would start about cd10, maybe cd12....


----------



## frsttimemama

As long as it doesn't HURT, I can deal with uncomfortable if it will help get a BFP.

As far as the lunchable, it will be fine. I tried to avoid deli meat but did eat it a couple times like when it was in a salad I had ordered unknowingly. Just try not to. Lots of people do though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bit of a tacky question but what do you all think about cleaning a cat tray in 2WW!?


----------



## HWPG

in case anyone (or their partner) needed a study to back up why having sex is so good for us - not just while ttc!
https://www.cnn.com/2013/09/03/health/sex-health-benefits-upwave/index.html?hpt=hp_bn13


----------



## jury3

Morgan-YAY YAY!!!!!!! I am so happy it all looks ok!!!!!! Did they what exactly the bleeding was? Is it anything to worry about at this point?

I make a lot of comments about balls too lol f*cktard makes me cringe though...anything relating to ****** makes me cringe, especially bc I work in special ed

Sonia-DW was going to do a tough mudder and a warrior dash! She opted out til she loses more weight though


----------



## jury3

I loved using softcups! After practicing once or twice I couldn't even feel them. It was so nice to get up and pee and not worry about losing the little guys! Plus, there's at least 3 of us who used them and got bfps, so they can't be a bad thing, right?!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, that's what I'm thinking!


----------



## morganwhite7

Softcups Breakdown- (actually learned this from Mirolee, then w/ experience)

DO NO HURT WHEN INSERTING OR WHILE IN PLACE.

You have to simply "pop" it behind your pubic bone then DO NOT ADJUST/FIDDLE WITH *at all* or it will leak super bad and totally be a fail. Lol.

But when taking it out, you also have to "pop" it back over your pubic bone (which, by this time, it may be a BIT sore?). Pulling it out was the ONLY scary/sore part for me. A bit of pressure then out it comes. 

It you can handle a pap smear or normal OB exam, it will be easy-peasy for you :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-Yay glad it went well and you found the source of the bleeding!
Afm: dh birthday present is almost done, will be so glad when I can give it to him


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, I would avoid the cat tray if possible.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have no problems with softcups and DH has taken over cat tray duties just in case. 

The owner of my apartment complex is pissing me off. I am the one who leases these units and not he is saying he doesn't want to accept people with kids because 'kids bug the neighbors'. ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME! What an asshat! People shouldn't live in apartments if they don't want to deal with neighbors. I understand not wanting people in a 2 bedroom apartment that have more then 1 kid but trying to go with no kids makes me mad. Now I wonder how the owner will react if my and my husband have kids. Blah!


----------



## jury3

I would also avoid the litterbox...better safe than sorry!


----------



## asmcsm

I still clean the cat tray in the TWW. Honestly, Ill probably still clean it sometimes while pregnant, just wear a mask and wash hand right after, but I have a low chance of getting toxoplasmosis because my cats are indoor cats and have no access to raw meat.


----------



## jury3

Kids are a part of apartment life! I hated drunken loud partiers way more than kids! Lol


----------



## HWPG

to follow up on morgans post, it helps to bear down a bit when trying to pull them out.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> to follow up on morgans post, it helps to bear down a bit when trying to pull them out.

I think I'm going to have to try them again. TMI, I have a hard time putting in tampons though, so maybe softcups are just a bit much for me.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-sorry for blowing up your notifications on fb this morning liking all the pictures. 
I don't like cats in the house and I wouldn't clean the box if you paid me :haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

jury3 said:


> Kids are a part of apartment life! I hated drunken loud partiers way more than kids! Lol

That's what I'm saying! The owner will be having so many bitching renters if he starts putting a younger crowed here.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Ashlee-sorry for blowing up your notifications on fb this morning liking all the pictures.
> I don't like cats in the house and I wouldn't clean the box if you paid me :haha:

LOL, I was def stalking them this am too!. I can't get over how freakin perfect her eyebrows are.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Ashlee-sorry for blowing up your notifications on fb this morning liking all the pictures.
> I don't like cats in the house and I wouldn't clean the box if you paid me :haha:

Lol no worries, I had like 89 notifications this morning when I woke up and they weren't just you lol. My cats are indoor because I've had cats get taken before and also get poisoned before. I'd just rather know they're safe. Also, they aren't being exposed to whatever the neighborhood strays might be carrying around. Plus, I have some damn cute cats and I don't want some teenager walking home from high school to snatch one up and take it home.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee-sorry for blowing up your notifications on fb this morning liking all the pictures.
> I don't like cats in the house and I wouldn't clean the box if you paid me :haha:
> 
> LOL, I was def stalking them this am too!. I can't get over how freakin perfect her eyebrows are.Click to expand...

lmao they really aren't. I fill them in with shadow. One is actually shorter than the other and one has a big hole from playing basketball in high school and some girl with braces that wasn't wearing a mouth guard hit her braces on my face. I didn't even know I was bleeding until they stopped the game and I started dripping on the floor lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so not looking forward to clomid again. I hope the side effects are too bad. I would take them at night but I have such a hard sleeping a lot of the time I don't need anything else making it worse. I start the pills on Saturday.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee-sorry for blowing up your notifications on fb this morning liking all the pictures.
> I don't like cats in the house and I wouldn't clean the box if you paid me :haha:
> 
> LOL, I was def stalking them this am too!. I can't get over how freakin perfect her eyebrows are.Click to expand...
> 
> lmao they really aren't. I fill them in with shadow. One is actually shorter than the other and one has a big hole from playing basketball in high school and some girl with braces that wasn't wearing a mouth guard hit her braces on my face. I didn't even know I was bleeding until they stopped the game and I started dripping on the floor lol.Click to expand...

regardless, they're still amazeballs. Mine only look good when someone else fills them in for me. bwahaha. Mine are two completely different shapes!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My cat used to be a house cat but he wasn't very nice, always but my sons legs trying to get him to play so as a last resort we let him out. He got stuck up a tree and the RSPCA called the fire brigade to rescue him but since then he's a changed cat. So loving! Luckily he only uses the tray about once a month and typically today is the day. I'm gonna have to do it! Hubby hates cats! :lol: I've been pestering him to put a cat flap in because Beans (my cat) only uses it if he can't get out!


----------



## RobertRedford

OH made slow roasted pork last night in an anchiote habenero sauce. holy cow it was amazing. sooo excited for lunch and left overs.


----------



## brunettebimbo

RobertRedford said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> to follow up on morgans post, it helps to bear down a bit when trying to pull them out.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to try them again. TMI, I have a hard time putting in tampons though, so maybe softcups are just a bit much for me.Click to expand...

Me too but I actually found a mooncup easier!


----------



## BubsMom17

I clean my cat tbox, but he is 15 years old and has been an inside ONLY cat his whole life. He has no exposure to anything that would subject him to toxoplasmosis, therefore I am not at risk. Obviously always clean your hands for hygiene reasons immediately after cleaning the box....


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> MY BEAN! HEARTRATE 120 BPM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :happydance: :)
> 
> Follow up ultrasound next week!!! During today's ultrasound we thought we saw what were twins/two gest sacs (MADE MY HEART STOP- I GASPED OUT LOUD!!) and then the doc said "OH! See that beside the sac? There's your source of bleeding!" Right where the gestational sac sits up against the uterine wall. Says it is very common and should resolve on it's own :)
> 
> And GOT A SCRIPT for ZOFRAN :) :) :)
> 
> WOOOOOFRICKINHOOOOOO
> 
> Okay, I'm done being a proud Mom! And VERY behind at work so I won't be on much for a while. SO excited girls! :thumbup:

FREAKING AWESOME HOT MAMA!

:flower:

Thank you for sharing stories about your losses - you ladies are so courageous.

My news...DH is looking into coming to LA the week of O!! I was going to fly up on the 20th BUT I made a suggestion this morning (jokingly) that he should take some time off and come spend time on the 18th - 22nd and he said "WHY NOT?!" woooo


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> FREAKING AWESOME HOT MAMA!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Thank you for sharing stories about your losses - you ladies are so courageous.
> 
> My news...DH is looking into coming to LA the week of O!! I was going to fly up on the 20th BUT I made a suggestion this morning (jokingly) that he should take some time off and come spend time on the 18th - 22nd and he said "WHY NOT?!" woooo

wooohoo! enjoy it! I hope you get lots of good ol fashion baby makin in!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-yay he got the hint! I am so glad he's coming! Did you have your conference call yet?
Ashlee-shush your gorgeous!


----------



## HWPG

ashlee also has perfect teeth.


----------



## HWPG

nichole, how bad were the effects last cycle? really, the only thing that i experienced was feeling hot, but having a fan at night worked like a charm (why on earth my OH would turn the fan off last night, i dont know.... ugh!)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hot flashes, some mood swings, mild headaches. Nothing too bad. If the symptoms are going to be the same I can handle it no problem.

Can I call in to Kaiser and set up DH's SA or does he have to?

And I agree, Ashlee you are gorgeous!

Horray for DH coming to LA in time for O Amelia!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hot flashes, some mood swings, mild headaches. Nothing too bad. If the symptoms are going to be the same I can handle it no problem.
> 
> Can I call in to Kaiser and set up DH's SA or does he have to?

if you have his MRN, you should be able to :)


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amelia-yay he got the hint! I am so glad he's coming! Did you have your conference call yet?
> Ashlee-shush your gorgeous!

Not a done deal yet - still needs permission from work but he's on board and that's the main thing.

Conference call was Tues and it was wonderful! they loved my resume and said they would let the showrunners know i was available... and would be very open to getting me some work at the company. Now it's just a waiting game.

I like my current job and there are a lot of opportunities to move into some awesome positions long term - i have a law degree and the Legal Department would be a great spot for me.... so if DH can get a job here it would be amazing and he would move for sure still.... he said that if he does get time off to come here he would try to set up some meetings with people in LA while i was at work to try to get an inroad for a job. FX.


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Amelia-yay he got the hint! I am so glad he's coming! Did you have your conference call yet?
> Ashlee-shush your gorgeous!
> 
> Not a done deal yet - still needs permission from work but he's on board and that's the main thing.
> 
> Conference call was Tues and it was wonderful! they loved my resume and said they would let the showrunners know i was available... and would be very open to getting me some work at the company. Now it's just a waiting game.
> 
> I like my current job and there are a lot of opportunities to move into some awesome positions long term - i have a law degree and the Legal Department would be a great spot for me.... so if DH can get a job here it would be amazing and he would move for sure still.... he said that if he does get time off to come here he would try to set up some meetings with people in LA while i was at work to try to get an inroad for a job. FX.Click to expand...

neat! are you licensed to practice in CA/CO?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> regardless, they're still amazeballs. Mine only look good when someone else fills them in for me. bwahaha. Mine are two completely different shapes!

I'll tell you what I told every one of my waxing clients, your eyebrows are sisters not twins!! They will never be the same. You can shape them to look similar but they'll always be different.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I do! I will call for him then so he doesn't have to worry about it. Thanks Amanda :)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> regardless, they're still amazeballs. Mine only look good when someone else fills them in for me. bwahaha. Mine are two completely different shapes!
> 
> I'll tell you what I told every one of my waxing clients, your eyebrows are sisters not twins!! They will never be the same. You can shape them to look similar but they'll always be different.Click to expand...

LOL..mine are cousins then :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> regardless, they're still amazeballs. Mine only look good when someone else fills them in for me. bwahaha. Mine are two completely different shapes!
> 
> I'll tell you what I told every one of my waxing clients, your eyebrows are sisters not twins!! They will never be the same. You can shape them to look similar but they'll always be different.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..mine are cousins then :)Click to expand...

This made me LOL!!!:haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> regardless, they're still amazeballs. Mine only look good when someone else fills them in for me. bwahaha. Mine are two completely different shapes!
> 
> I'll tell you what I told every one of my waxing clients, your eyebrows are sisters not twins!! They will never be the same. You can shape them to look similar but they'll always be different.Click to expand...

Are you in Beauty Hun?


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> regardless, they're still amazeballs. Mine only look good when someone else fills them in for me. bwahaha. Mine are two completely different shapes!
> 
> I'll tell you what I told every one of my waxing clients, your eyebrows are sisters not twins!! They will never be the same. You can shape them to look similar but they'll always be different.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..mine are cousins then :)Click to expand...
> 
> This made me LOL!!!:haha:Click to expand...

they make me cringe every day! my eye brows are CRAZY


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Amelia-yay he got the hint! I am so glad he's coming! Did you have your conference call yet?
> Ashlee-shush your gorgeous!
> 
> Not a done deal yet - still needs permission from work but he's on board and that's the main thing.
> 
> Conference call was Tues and it was wonderful! they loved my resume and said they would let the showrunners know i was available... and would be very open to getting me some work at the company. Now it's just a waiting game.
> 
> I like my current job and there are a lot of opportunities to move into some awesome positions long term - i have a law degree and the Legal Department would be a great spot for me.... so if DH can get a job here it would be amazing and he would move for sure still.... he said that if he does get time off to come here he would try to set up some meetings with people in LA while i was at work to try to get an inroad for a job. FX.Click to expand...
> 
> neat! are you licensed to practice in CA/CO?Click to expand...

No, i got my JD in Aust and never got a license but I'd consider it for the right job :)

Ash- GOERGEOUS


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Amelia-yay he got the hint! I am so glad he's coming! Did you have your conference call yet?
> Ashlee-shush your gorgeous!
> 
> Not a done deal yet - still needs permission from work but he's on board and that's the main thing.
> 
> Conference call was Tues and it was wonderful! they loved my resume and said they would let the showrunners know i was available... and would be very open to getting me some work at the company. Now it's just a waiting game.
> 
> I like my current job and there are a lot of opportunities to move into some awesome positions long term - i have a law degree and the Legal Department would be a great spot for me.... so if DH can get a job here it would be amazing and he would move for sure still.... he said that if he does get time off to come here he would try to set up some meetings with people in LA while i was at work to try to get an inroad for a job. FX.Click to expand...
> 
> neat! are you licensed to practice in CA/CO?Click to expand...
> 
> No, i got my JD in Aust and never got a license but I'd consider it for the right job :)
> 
> Ash- GOERGEOUSClick to expand...

ooh! interesting. I work for the State Bar of CA :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

My eyebrows are like one normal cousin and then the crazy one no one talks too. One has a mole in it and I can't get it removed without losing half of it. I hate them. I get the waxed but the one always is a little weird.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> My eyebrows are like one normal cousin and then the crazy one no one talks too. One has a mole in it and I can't get it removed without losing half of it. I hate them. I get the waxed but the one always is a little weird.

bwahahahahah


----------



## prgirl_11

Ok, so I just caught up and noticed a whole lot of talking about litter boxes and eye brows LOL Oh yeah, and something about Satan's balls. Y'all are so weird hee hee :haha:

Morgan, congrats on seeing your little bean!!! :flower:

Cassidy, sorry the witch got you.:nope:

Amelia, yay for DH coming to see you!

A lot of us are in the same part of our cycle! I am on CD 7.

My appointment went well. I absolutely love my new midwife. She has a masters in nursing, went through infertility problems when she was younger and has been practicing for over 44 years. I discussed my situation with her and she let me ask all the questions I wanted. It was the first time I heard anyone call the CPs "miscarriages". I knew they were early ones but never had someone else say out loud that I had three miscarriages. :cry: It hit home pretty hard. 

I have to get blood work on CD 3 and CD 10 of my next cycle to check out my hormone and thyroid levels and to check for any blood clotting problems. I will also go in for a vaginal ultrasound during ovulation to check for follicles, rule out PCOS and check my uterine lining. DH will get a SA done, as well.

All in all, it will be around two months for me to have all the results and know what's going on. In the meantime, I'll be BDing away and hoping September is it! :flower:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am too much of a wuss to get mine waxed. I just pluck, shape and fill. I am obsessed with makeup so I constantly experiment with things trying to get my brows perfect.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad your appointment went well :) FX for September!


----------



## RobertRedford

Marie, so glad that your appointment went well!


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad your appointment went well!! I'm sorry that was hard for you. When they told me PCOS, I went home and went to bed at 10 am. And stayed there til supper-ish. I cried and cried. Hopefully it's nothing major and you get some much needed and deserved answers!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am glad you found a good midwife Marie! You will get to the bottom of what is going on for sure. 

It is definitely only us ladies that can go from Satan's balls to eyebrows :haha:

My Dr is on the ball today. She is sending in a referral to the urology department so DH can get his SA going.


----------



## asmcsm

:blush:Awww thanks ladies...and Mirolee, my teeth are like my only thing that I wouldn't change. I've had dreams about losing them and literally woke up bawling my eyes out..



VivianJean said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> MY BEAN! HEARTRATE 120 BPM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :happydance: :)
> 
> Follow up ultrasound next week!!! During today's ultrasound we thought we saw what were twins/two gest sacs (MADE MY HEART STOP- I GASPED OUT LOUD!!) and then the doc said "OH! See that beside the sac? There's your source of bleeding!" Right where the gestational sac sits up against the uterine wall. Says it is very common and should resolve on it's own :)
> 
> And GOT A SCRIPT for ZOFRAN :) :) :)
> 
> WOOOOOFRICKINHOOOOOO
> 
> Okay, I'm done being a proud Mom! And VERY behind at work so I won't be on much for a while. SO excited girls! :thumbup:
> 
> FREAKING AWESOME HOT MAMA!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Thank you for sharing stories about your losses - you ladies are so courageous.
> 
> My news...DH is looking into coming to LA the week of O!! I was going to fly up on the 20th BUT I made a suggestion this morning (jokingly) that he should take some time off and come spend time on the 18th - 22nd and he said "WHY NOT?!" wooooClick to expand...

Yay!! How nice that he's coming to see you and just in time for baby makin :)


brunettebimbo said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> regardless, they're still amazeballs. Mine only look good when someone else fills them in for me. bwahaha. Mine are two completely different shapes!
> 
> I'll tell you what I told every one of my waxing clients, your eyebrows are sisters not twins!! They will never be the same. You can shape them to look similar but they'll always be different.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in Beauty Hun?Click to expand...

Yes, I'm a licensed cosmetologist though I'm not working in a salon atm, working more as freelance makeup and styling with the exception of doing family members cut and color.



prgirl_11 said:


> Ok, so I just caught up and noticed a whole lot of talking about litter boxes and eye brows LOL Oh yeah, and something about Satan's balls. Y'all are so weird hee hee :haha:
> 
> Morgan, congrats on seeing your little bean!!! :flower:
> 
> Cassidy, sorry the witch got you.:nope:
> 
> Amelia, yay for DH coming to see you!
> 
> A lot of us are in the same part of our cycle! I am on CD 7.
> 
> My appointment went well. I absolutely love my new midwife. She has a masters in nursing, went through infertility problems when she was younger and has been practicing for over 44 years. I discussed my situation with her and she let me ask all the questions I wanted. It was the first time I heard anyone call the CPs "miscarriages". I knew they were early ones but never had someone else say out loud that I had three miscarriages. :cry: It hit home pretty hard.
> 
> I have to get blood work on CD 3 and CD 10 of my next cycle to check out my hormone and thyroid levels and to check for any blood clotting problems. I will also go in for a vaginal ultrasound during ovulation to check for follicles, rule out PCOS and check my uterine lining. DH will get a SA done, as well.
> 
> All in all, it will be around two months for me to have all the results and know what's going on. In the meantime, I'll be BDing away and hoping September is it! :flower:

So glad you're loving your new midwife!! Hope everything gets figured out and you get a nice sticky bean!


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks girls. It sucks to have to wait two months though:nope: I'd rather just take the TWW and a :bfp: !!! :happydance:

Hubby's off the next two days so we're going out for dinner in a bit. Do you all have Cody's Roadhouse in your area? They have THE most amazing ribs! So amazing that, after four months of vegetarianism, I caved. :haha: Oh, and their bread rolls with cinnamon butter are awesome too!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maria-I am glad it went well and you like your midwife!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lmao I was catching up (HOW SAD, I've ALWAYS kept up... :() and just needed to chime in that you all should be THANKFUL you HAVE eyebrows!!!

Mine are so blonde and almost NONEXISTENT! Lol my mom has always made fun of them, when I tan they disappear. Can't pluck em if you can't see em. 

Lol I have asked my hair lady a million times to dye them a bittttttttt darker and she always tells me to use a pencil. So I tried and it looked like Cleopatra. Horrible. Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

LMAO take a look at my profile picture!!!

SEE EYEBROWS?!?!?

NOPE! :laugh2:


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan, don't use a pencil, use shadow, it's less harsh and they sell light colored eyebrow definer kits at sallys beauty supply. don't know if you have one where you are. but they're made by Ardell


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh and there isn't a cody's near by to be honest we have to go 45 minutes to get an olive garden perkins etc.


----------



## frsttimemama

I just realized that I've been back to work a month today.. kinda feels like life is almost back to "normal". I don't cry everday anymore. I never thought I would be here. I'm rather thankful to be able to move forward. I haven't, won't, and can't forget about him, but I'm much more at peace with it all now. Maybe that will help with my TTC journey.


----------



## asmcsm

I always do an underline of my eyebrow so I get a nice crisp line, sometimes I use a pencil for it but most of the time shadow then I feather the shadow up through the rest of my brow to fill in the bald spots


----------



## frsttimemama

I had Codys in Florida a couple years ago.. so yummy!


----------



## RobertRedford

I use a pencil and a shadow/wax combo and they are still a lost cause. oh well. haha.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh Ashlee I have a Sally's 2 seconds down the road from me.. 

Going tonight!! Lol you mean those teeeeeeny little brushes? I think I have seen em. Sounds much better than a solid smudge line I was getting lol. 

Thanks you helped me to NOT look like a cancer patient, as my mom says, lol! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> I just realized that I've been back to work a month today.. kinda feels like life is almost back to "normal". I don't cry everday anymore. I never thought I would be here. I'm rather thankful to be able to move forward. I haven't, won't, and can't forget about him, but I'm much more at peace with it all now. Maybe that will help with my TTC journey.

I am glad you are feeling more at peace!


----------



## frsttimemama

I have dark eyebrows and they need plucked every single day of my life. Ugh!


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> I use a pencil and a shadow/wax combo and they are still a lost cause. oh well. haha.

I wax but they are a lost cause but Jim loves me and thinks I am beautiful so that's all that matters. 
Also my sisters students think I could be a model since she did a this is my life slideshow when she went to Japan. Great self esteem boost.


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL, Morgan! You're not a cancer patient!

I just totally splurged and booked another boudoir shoot with an amazing boudoir photog. so out of my budget but Its an excuse to work out and get back into shape. Hoping I can discretely do it so OH can get the pics as a birthday present in Dec :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> I always do an underline of my eyebrow so I get a nice crisp line, sometimes I use a pencil for it but most of the time shadow then I feather the shadow up through the rest of my brow to fill in the bald spots

That's exactly what I do. I have really blond eyebrows too and I use Anastasia brow powder. It is a little expensive but their taupe color works best for me. Most blond powders I've found either have a red tint to it or are too yellow for me. My natural color is a more ashy blond and yellow blond just looks horrible on me. 

Dr sent in a referral to the urology department for DH's SA. Now to wait patiently for them to call. I might harass them tomorrow if they don't call my then :haha:. I am going to pick up my clomid later today.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, that's a cool idea! I am too shy for that, but I wish I had the guts (and body!!) for it!


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> LOL, Morgan! You're not a cancer patient!
> 
> I just totally splurged and booked another boudoir shoot with an amazing boudoir photog. so out of my budget but Its an excuse to work out and get back into shape. Hoping I can discretely do it so OH can get the pics as a birthday present in Dec :)

HOT!

I'm trying to get fit, I was so cut this time last year - at my most awesome weight, lifting huge weights in the gym, i was like a less gross and less gristly version of the madonna body.

I'm a little soft at the moment and my legs are like tree-trunks but I want to start dancing again and running and lifting so I can get hot, lol #MILFWANNABE

I accidentally did some boxing last night - long story but I now have bruised knuckles- you can see where I connected, it's a perfect circle. I used to kick box and haven't for a while. Good news is it all came back and my hits were hard, bad news is I wasn't really prepared and I'm sore today.


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi ladies, mind if I join in? My name is Liz, I have a 20 month old DD with my OH and we're on cycle 2 of ttc #2 :)


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, that's a cool idea! I am too shy for that, but I wish I had the guts (and body!!) for it!

I did it a few years ago and loved it. Just stumbled upon a link to the pictures and remembered how amazing it was. 

https://www.boudoironfilm.com/sweet/a-cloudy-saturday-morning-in-the-bedroom/


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Amanda, that's a cool idea! I am too shy for that, but I wish I had the guts (and body!!) for it!
> 
> I did it a few years ago and loved it. Just stumbled upon a link to the pictures and remembered how amazing it was.
> 
> https://www.boudoironfilm.com/sweet/a-cloudy-saturday-morning-in-the-bedroom/Click to expand...

Oh wow!! Beautiful!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Pretty-still I could never do it. I am not photogenic.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Pretty-still I could never do it. I am not photogenic.

I thought the same thing, but she did an amazing job (and amazing work with photoshop!) to make them all extremely flattering


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would consider it but I would have to grow some boobs first :haha: I don't want to look like a 16 year old.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda! Once I get rid of this awful baby bod I wanna do sexy pro pics for DH too!!

Lol it will be a while. I used to have a rockin tight bod.. I weigh the same now but things.....just.....sag.....

YOU WILL SEE! Lol motherhood is brutal! 

(P.s. I have SUPER deflated boobs only because when I gave birth I was nursing/pumping LOTS and had friggin huge busty knockers!!! But when Jaxon's diagnosis came back they wanted to cut off my milk supply and BOUND MY CHEST SO TIGHT for the weeks we were there. By the time I took it off, they were awful. I don't know WHY I let them do that to me. It was painful.)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda! Once I get rid of this awful baby bod I wanna do sexy pro pics for DH too!!
> 
> Lol it will be a while. I used to have a rockin tight bod.. I weigh the same now but things.....just.....sag.....
> 
> YOU WILL SEE! Lol motherhood is brutal!
> 
> (P.s. I have SUPER deflated boobs only because when I gave birth I was nursing and had friggin huge busty knockers!!! But when Jaxon's diagnosis came back they wanted to cut off my milk supply and BOUND MY CHEST SO TIGHT for the weeks we were there. By the time I took it off, they were awful. I don't know WHY I let them do that to me. It was painful.)

After my MC in Oct, my milk came in and my boobs got HUGE! I leaked for a few weeks and had to wear a suppeeerr tight sports bra with ice packs shoved in it. Once they went back to normal size, they were totally deflated and saggy. It was so sad. They really haven't gone back to normal. I'll take huge milk boobs any day though. OH kept asking if I secretly got a boob job :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah when my milk came in I ran up to DH's ER room and ripped up my shirt in front of a few of his guests like "LOOK AT THESE!?!?!!!!"

Lol I could NOT believe it. I have been a 36B forEVER. And I easily busted out of my D cup nursing bra. 

I felt like such a BABE <3 lol


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah when my milk came in I ran up to DH's ER room and ripped up my shirt in front of a few of his guests like "LOOK AT THESE!?!?!!!!"
> 
> Lol I could NOT believe it. I have been a 36B forEVER. And I easily busted out of my D cup nursing bra.
> 
> I felt like such a BABE <3 lol

Me too! I went from a 34C to a 34D overnight. Except mine just felt weird for a few days after the D&C. They were really tingly, hard and perky. Then BOOM. milk everywhere. Of course I lost it and was sobbing, but OH loved how huge they were. lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah oh I KNOW! Totally weird.

But I guess you know how it feels though.. I swear that was the WORST part of leaving that hospital. Having engorged boobies full of milk with no baby to feed. Ugh worst feeling EVER.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah oh I KNOW! Totally weird.
> 
> But I guess you know how it feels though.. I swear that was the WORST part of leaving that hospital. Having engorged boobies full of milk with no baby to feed. Ugh worst feeling EVER.

Yeah :( I kept trying to explain to OH that I just felt so empty.


crap crying at work. blergh ttc'ing sucks.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am scared for when I get my milk boobs because I am naturally a DD :wacko:


----------



## frsttimemama

Totally agree Morgan! That was terrible! !


----------



## asmcsm

Yay for boudoir pics Amanda!!! I loved doing them so much. I occasionally get to take some them with my bosses because they do classes and training DVDs and such so I'm like the easiest model since I'm already here everyday lol. But I was def in way better shape when I did my full shoot. I did a little mini shoot so I could send DH some pics on his phone the morning of the wedding but I hated everything that showed below my boobs lmao. I have 3 black and white 18x24s from my previous shoot framed and hung above our bed. Maybe I'll post a couple of them if I can find some in a bit


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Yay for boudoir pics Amanda!!! I loved doing them so much. I occasionally get to take some them with my bosses because they do classes and training DVDs and such so I'm like the easiest model since I'm already here everyday lol. But I was def in way better shape when I did my full shoot. I did a little mini shoot so I could send DH some pics on his phone the morning of the wedding but I hated everything that showed below my boobs lmao. I have 3 black and white 18x24s from my previous shoot framed and hung above our bed. Maybe I'll post a couple of them if I can find some in a bit

i loved all of mine, so i had them bound into a book and made all pretty. too bad the book was a gift for my stupid ex. grr. oh well :/ and yes, post em post em post em! I wanna see!

Having a serious meltdown over here. just so sad today. i want a baby. i want it to stick.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am scared for when I get my milk boobs because I am naturally a DD :wacko:

oh man they might get huge! eeeks. at least OH will be happy about it! mine always change size when i lose weight though-- if you are still considering taking a few months off to lose weight, they may change?


----------



## asmcsm

Lol my book was a 1st year anniversary gift to my ex husband but when I found he cheated on my like 3 weeks after I returned to the US after visiting him in the UK I told him he better send my effing book back lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Lol my book was a 1st year anniversary gift to my ex husband but when I found he cheated on my like 3 weeks after I returned to the US after visiting him in the UK I told him he better send my effing book back lol.

lol! I tried to get mine back during the restraining order hearings but he threw a fit to the judge and said it was a gift and blah blah blah. oh well. It must be really reassuring for his (pregnant) GF to know that he still has a book of nakie pics of his ex that he refuses to get rid of. bwahaha.


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> As long as it doesn't HURT, I can deal with uncomfortable if it will help get a BFP.
> 
> As far as the lunchable, it will be fine. I tried to avoid deli meat but did eat it a couple times like when it was in a salad I had ordered unknowingly. Just try not to. Lots of people do though.




Cowgirl07 said:


> Oh and there isn't a cody's near by to be honest we have to go 45 minutes to get an olive garden perkins etc.

I have to drive 30 mins to Olive Garden too :nope: love their bread and three cheese marinara sauce on anything LOL


----------



## pdxmom

wow all this talk...
i love my eyebrows...heheh..so modest of me...AND i love my boobs...but my right boob is soo much bigger than my left one..  dh manages to just play with the right one every single night...blehh...i keep trying to get him to even them out but nope not happening :shrug:


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> wow all this talk...
> i love my eyebrows...heheh..so modest of me...AND i love my boobs...but my right boob is soo much bigger than my left one..  dh manages to just play with the right one every single night...blehh...i keep trying to get him to even them out but nope not happening :shrug:

lol OH is really unfair with is attention to my boobs. my left generally gets more attention than the right.


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> wow all this talk...
> i love my eyebrows...heheh..so modest of me...AND i love my boobs...but my right boob is soo much bigger than my left one..  dh manages to just play with the right one every single night...blehh...i keep trying to get him to even them out but nope not happening :shrug:
> 
> lol OH is really unfair with is attention to my boobs. my left generally gets more attention than the right.Click to expand...

i think my right get more bcos he sleeps on my left and his hand feels more comfortable across my body which makes my poor right boob the point of interest ..lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't like my body much. My eyes are the best I think to bad I have to wear glasses or contacts so they get covered up.


----------



## asmcsm

Lmao, my left boob is bigger and gets more attention too. Especially when I was preggo, shoot then it was way obvious that one is the bigger of the 2


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Lmao, my left boob is bigger and gets more attention too. Especially when I was preggo, shoot then it was way obvious that one is the bigger of the 2

i read that the left is normally bigger because of the muscles surrounding the heart are bigger


----------



## RobertRedford

OH's mom is a preschool teacher, so he is helping her put together the new things for her classroom this year-- he just texted me pictures of all the little mini ovens, stoves, washers and dryers that he put together. SO freaking CUTE!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> LOL, Morgan! You're not a cancer patient!
> 
> I just totally splurged and booked another boudoir shoot with an amazing boudoir photog. so out of my budget but Its an excuse to work out and get back into shape. Hoping I can discretely do it so OH can get the pics as a birthday present in Dec :)




RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, my left boob is bigger and gets more attention too. Especially when I was preggo, shoot then it was way obvious that one is the bigger of the 2
> 
> i read that the left is normally bigger because of the muscles surrounding the heart are biggerClick to expand...

makes sense


----------



## Cowgirl07

My boobs are so small there isn't a big difference between the two. Left is a bit bigger I think...it is just checked :haha:


----------



## pdxmom

Geeeezzzz not yet pregnant and already baby brain....i meant my left boob is bigger than my right all this time :dohh: ( u now my other right :winkwink: )


----------



## pdxmom

And im sure the heart must play a role but not as big a role as dhs squeeze toy


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> And im sure the heart must play a role but not as big a role as dhs squeeze toy

:haha:


----------



## asmcsm

These are the ones from my shoot from 2010. When I was in better shape. I put on like 20 pounds in cosmetology school...bleh. The top two were for DH before the wedding


https://www.nobsphotosuccess.com/NoBsWorld/ubbthreads.php/ubb/download/Number/122241/filename/_D3D3922.jpg
https://www.nobsphotosuccess.com/NoBsWorld/ubbthreads.php/ubb/download/Number/122273/filename/_D3D4039%20text%20sfh%20earth.jpg
https://www.nobsphotosuccess.com/NoBsWorld/ubbthreads.php/ubb/download/Number/122183/filename/_D3D4268%20earth.jpghttps://www.nobsphotosuccess.com/NoBsWorld/ubbthreads.php/ubb/download/Number/122184/filename/_D3D4242%20sfh.jpg


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, the pics are amazinnnnnnnnnggg. Did your employers do those?


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I am scared for when I get my milk boobs because I am naturally a DD :wacko:
> 
> oh man they might get huge! eeeks. at least OH will be happy about it! mine always change size when i lose weight though-- if you are still considering taking a few months off to lose weight, they may change?Click to expand...

They stayed the same enormous size when I lost 70lbs before so I doubt it :(


----------



## asmcsm

These are a couple of the ones I sent to DH the morning of our wedding


----------



## asmcsm

ugh don't know why those arent showing :?


----------



## BubsMom17

Wowza Ashlee! Amazing!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> These are a couple of the ones I sent to DH the morning of our wedding

They're not showing up! :(

The last one from the first set that you posted is gorgeous!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Nice booty ashlee ;-)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ash, the pics are amazinnnnnnnnnggg. Did your employers do those?

Yes, though now the name is Norcal Boudoir not We Shoot Sexy. The main photography business was called We Shoot Ya and is now Studio 530 Photography so things have been changing a bit.


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee the pics r gorgeous...dono if ill b ballzy enuf to go full monty tho :shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl07

So pretty, my favorite picture of myself is on my wedding day. I consider that is the day I look the most human.


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Ashlee the pics r gorgeous...dono if ill b ballzy enuf to go full monty tho :shrug:

Lol it was embarrassing at first but they're so professional. They give you a robe for between pics and he'll turn around while you get where youre supposed to go and she'll help you get into position and then he'll turn around and let you know what needs to move etc and take pics. Of course some people arent shy so he doesn't have to do that with everyone.


----------



## asmcsm

Hopefully these work...


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Nice booty ashlee ;-)

lol :) 


asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, the pics are amazinnnnnnnnnggg. Did your employers do those?
> 
> Yes, though now the name is Norcal Boudoir not We Shoot Sexy. The main photography business was called We Shoot Ya and is now Studio 530 Photography so things have been changing a bit.Click to expand...

ooh! interesting. what are their prices? have we gone over this already?! PM'ing you



asmcsm said:


> Hopefully these work...

nope :(


----------



## asmcsm

:growlmad:Grrrrr no idea why those aren't showing


----------



## asmcsm

Probably going to have to do these one at a time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## asmcsm

And 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cowgirl07

It won't let me upload my picture I wanted to show you guys. :nope:


----------



## asmcsm

And 3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> It won't let me upload my picture I wanted to show you guys. :nope:

awww :? sucky. Apparently BnB is not doing too well with pics today. Was giving me trouble too


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bad quality but the only way I could get it up here. My favorite picture of myself ever.
 



Attached Files:







0905131716.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> So pretty, my favorite picture of myself is on my wedding day. I consider that is the day I look the most human.

i wanna see!


----------



## asmcsm

awwww so pretty :)


----------



## asmcsm

ugh and now after all that it's showing those pics in my first post!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> ugh and now after all that it's showing those pics in my first post!

lol of course


----------



## Cowgirl07

asmcsm said:


> And 3

If I did that I would have to do a better job shaving my legs.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> And 3
> 
> If I did that I would have to do a better job shaving my legs.Click to expand...

bahaha actually just LOL'd!


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> And 3
> 
> If I did that I would have to do a better job shaving my legs.Click to expand...

hahahaha


----------



## pdxmom

bwaaahhhaahah...

Katrina thts u beautiful pic of u...

ive been meaning to do a wedding shoot even tho weve been married for close to 4 yrs now....the thing is my mom is catholic and hence most of my family is catholic...we were soo close to my dads side as they lived far away adn we didnt meet too often....i always witnessed white wedding and was so sure tht i would have one too but then i met dh and of course his mom didnt allow a white wedding so we went with their tradition...since then ive always thought of at least getting pictures done...buy a gown renew our vows...times just flying by and now with the past 2 yrs getting consumed with ttcing...god knows wen the 'right ' times gonna come around :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks, I think it got used on an advertisement actually. Talk about a feel good moment. I never dress up and suck at girl things so I take it where I can get it. I normally just look awkward. :haha: I am in a wedding this weekend and am excited for dressing up and my first dr cherry and coke in 6 months!


----------



## NDTaber9211

So, ladies, what do you think. Should I stick with clomid days 5-9 like doc says or maybe try 4-8?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I say if you ovulated at a regular time, and you didn't have to many adverse effects. Stay on the days you were given.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> I say if you ovulated at a regular time, and you didn't have to many adverse effects. Stay on the days you were given.

I agree. Why mess with a good thing right?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah true I was just thinking that the sooner you do clomid in your cycle, the more follies you can get which makes more targets for the spermies :haha:.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Yeah true I was just thinking that the sooner you do clomid in your cycle, the more follies you can get which makes more targets for the spermies :haha:.

true, but aren't they also a little lower quality? Just from my experience of blighted ovum I'd want that little sucker to be the best quality possible


----------



## NDTaber9211

They say the 3-7 follies are lower quality. Idk about 4-8. I'll just stick to days 5-9 until the doc says different.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> They say the 3-7 follies are lower quality. Idk about 4-8. I'll just stick to days 5-9 until the doc says different.

I vote stick with 5-9 for another cycle. if that doesn't work, then talk to your doctor about switching days.


----------



## pdxmom

NIchole if the 5-9 plan worked for u and od on time then stick to tht...y change sth tht has worked for u...the only reason i told u earlier to try 3-7 was bcos it worked for me...but now tht 3-7 is not an option for this mth id stick to the 5-9 :winkwink:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I could do 3-7 still because today is cd3 but I'll stick to 5-9.


----------



## clynn11

Both of my boobs are big. Idk which is bigger I second guess it all of the time. They switch days :haha: I wish my boobs were smaller. And that my butt was plumper. Lol


----------



## clynn11

And nichole I vote stick with the days you have now and then if no BFP next time switch it up a little :)


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Both of my boobs are big. Idk which is bigger I second guess it all of the time. They switch days :haha: I wish my boobs were smaller. And that my butt was plumper. Lol

Hah! Me too! I always bitch to DH and say my boobs are too big and I wish they were smaller and he's like "noooo they're perfect" lol but I do wish I had a plumper butt, I seem to be the only one in my family that didn't get an ass...my 11yr old sister has a better ass than me, so not cool


----------



## Disneybaby26

LOL loving the talk today!! My right boob is bigger then left, but I love my boobs and my teeth lol! My ass is huge to me (ghetto boootyy) but its DHs favorite part lol!

My poor doggie has the poops from the kennel visit, i went to cook him some chicken and rice and the heating element in my stove exploded and caught on fire in my not-that-old oven!!! Lol WTF?! DH was like ummm, what's in the oven? I was like nothing yet why? He was like, ummm it's on fire!! Lol sweet!

My scan is in the morning and I'm kinda a nervous wreck, a glass on wine would sure be nice to help relax right now. I'm thinking just a movie, some popcorn with extra salt, and bed early so tomorrow comes faster...


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> LOL loving the talk today!! My right boob is bigger then left, but I love my boobs and my teeth lol! My ass is huge to me (ghetto boootyy) but its DHs favorite part lol!
> 
> My poor doggie has the poops from the kennel visit, i went to cook him some chicken and rice and the heating element in my stove exploded and caught on fire in my not-that-old oven!!! Lol WTF?! DH was like ummm, what's in the oven? I was like nothing yet why? He was like, ummm it's on fire!! Lol sweet!
> 
> My scan is in the morning and I'm kinda a nervous wreck, a glass on wine would sure be nice to help relax right now. I'm thinking just a movie, some popcorn with extra salt, and bed early so tomorrow comes faster...

Kara all the best for tomorrows scan hun...waiting to c your precious bean...im sure everything will b just perfect :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I cant wait for your scan Kara!


----------



## asmcsm

Can't wait for your scan Kara! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> LOL loving the talk today!! My right boob is bigger then left, but I love my boobs and my teeth lol! My ass is huge to me (ghetto boootyy) but its DHs favorite part lol!
> 
> My poor doggie has the poops from the kennel visit, i went to cook him some chicken and rice and the heating element in my stove exploded and caught on fire in my not-that-old oven!!! Lol WTF?! DH was like ummm, what's in the oven? I was like nothing yet why? He was like, ummm it's on fire!! Lol sweet!
> 
> My scan is in the morning and I'm kinda a nervous wreck, a glass on wine would sure be nice to help relax right now. I'm thinking just a movie, some popcorn with extra salt, and bed early so tomorrow comes faster...

Lol I was going to say earlier when they were talking about my perfect eyebrows and teeth that you had the rocking body though. You seriously looked FANTASTIC in your dress. Shoot, I wish I had those curves girl!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks so much girls- so comforting knowing you're there for me!! Deep breaths!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> LOL loving the talk today!! My right boob is bigger then left, but I love my boobs and my teeth lol! My ass is huge to me (ghetto boootyy) but its DHs favorite part lol!
> 
> My poor doggie has the poops from the kennel visit, i went to cook him some chicken and rice and the heating element in my stove exploded and caught on fire in my not-that-old oven!!! Lol WTF?! DH was like ummm, what's in the oven? I was like nothing yet why? He was like, ummm it's on fire!! Lol sweet!
> 
> My scan is in the morning and I'm kinda a nervous wreck, a glass on wine would sure be nice to help relax right now. I'm thinking just a movie, some popcorn with extra salt, and bed early so tomorrow comes faster...
> 
> Lol I was going to say earlier when they were talking about my perfect eyebrows and teeth that you had the rocking body though. You seriously looked FANTASTIC in your dress. Shoot, I wish I had those curves girl!Click to expand...

Awee, thank you so much!!! I'm sooooo self conscious of my butt/thighs! I hardly everrr wear shorts in the summer which is weird and brutally hot lol. I'm growing out of it little by little!


----------



## RobertRedford

Uh ya Kara, your wedding pictures are amazing too! I used to love my teeth, until I stopped wearing my retainer like 10 years ago and they got crooked again. Goodluck at your scan tomorrow-- everything will be fine. Can't wait to see pictures of the scan/baby!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> LOL loving the talk today!! My right boob is bigger then left, but I love my boobs and my teeth lol! My ass is huge to me (ghetto boootyy) but its DHs favorite part lol!
> 
> My poor doggie has the poops from the kennel visit, i went to cook him some chicken and rice and the heating element in my stove exploded and caught on fire in my not-that-old oven!!! Lol WTF?! DH was like ummm, what's in the oven? I was like nothing yet why? He was like, ummm it's on fire!! Lol sweet!
> 
> My scan is in the morning and I'm kinda a nervous wreck, a glass on wine would sure be nice to help relax right now. I'm thinking just a movie, some popcorn with extra salt, and bed early so tomorrow comes faster...
> 
> Lol I was going to say earlier when they were talking about my perfect eyebrows and teeth that you had the rocking body though. You seriously looked FANTASTIC in your dress. Shoot, I wish I had those curves girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Awee, thank you so much!!! I'm sooooo self conscious of my butt/thighs! I hardly everrr wear shorts in the summer which is weird and brutally hot lol. I'm growing out of it little by little!Click to expand...

Lol my thighs are best friends but if I didn't wear shorts in the summer I would DIE! 115 degrees and pants is a no go!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol mine too, for sure! My little sister complained once that hers "were touching"...REALLY?! Haha!!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Lol mine too, for sure! My little sister complained once that hers "were touching"...REALLY?! Haha!!

Hah! If only! Mine have touched for as long as I can remember but it seems like they become better BFFs as time goes on ugh :/ and no matter how much leg exercising and cardio they don't really seem to get much better as far as I can tell.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I agree. I'm pretty sure if I totally stopped eating I'd shrivel down to nothing...except ass and thighs...those homies are here to stay!!

Wouldn't it be fun if you can choose here to loose?! Lol everytime I lose weight my boobs get smaller...like hello?! NOT my intention, how about a little off the booty, thanks!!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> I agree. I'm pretty sure if I totally stopped eating I'd shrivel down to nothing...except ass and thighs...those homies are here to stay!!
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun if you can choose here to loose?! Lol everytime I lose weight my boobs get smaller...like hello?! NOT my intention, how about a little off the booty, thanks!!

Bahahah "those homies are here to stay" Same here! Boobs are always first to go and though I do like them to get a little smaller I have other places I'd rather lose it first! I have a love handles problem that can go anytime and I wouldn't be heartbroken lol. Honestly though, If i could change just one thing, I wish I had a longer torso, because of my short torso my big boobs always make me look frumpy, I freakin hate it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol i have the same homies...


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so mad right now I am shaking. DH and I were walking our dog when out comes this pit bull from an apartment and tries to attack my dog. Lonnie had to put himself in front of our dog so it didn't become puppy chow. I screamed at the owner to come get their dog because it was attacking ours. She called me a liar because the pit bull backed off when she came outside. I want to call animal control so much but I can't bring myself to do it. I want the owner punished, not the dog. We e-mailed the homeowners association about it and I really hope they do something. There are little kids and other dogs around there. I want to go back to that apartment and lay into that chick so bad.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so mad right now I am shaking. DH and I were walking our dog when out comes this pit bull from an apartment and tries to attack my dog. Lonnie had to put himself in front of our dog so it didn't become puppy chow. I screamed at the owner to come get their dog because it was attacking ours. She called me a liar because the pit bull backed off when she came outside. I want to call animal control so much but I can't bring myself to do it. I want the owner punished, not the dog. We e-mailed the homeowners association about it and I really hope they do something. There are little kids and other dogs around there. I want to go back to that apartment and lay into that chick so bad.

Ugh that's super frustrating. It's people like that who cause pit bulls to have a bad name. They're actually very sweet and loving dogs but some people neglect to train or control them or they train them to be aggressive then it just ruins their reputation. Some people just should not be pet owners


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh I definitely have those homies too. My thighs are good friends too. They always touch and hang out. It's rare that they ever take a break. You'd think that they would get sick of each other and want a break but nope. 

Nichole, so sorry, so frustrating. I hate stupid animal owners. They are the reason why so many animals, essp pits, get such a terrible reputation.


----------



## NDTaber9211

What I can't get is her calling me a liar because I said her dog was attacking mine. I mean hello! Did you not hear the growling, barking and snarling?!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Pit bulls should not be trapped in little apartments. I have a small little dog like people should have in apartments. I am worried about running into her again when walking my dog.


----------



## asmcsm

The size isn't really the factor, it's the energy level. Great Danes are actually good apartment dogs because they're lazy but they're huge. But dogs like pits, labs, etc are high energy and need a place with a yard or at the very least need to be taken to a dog park daily to get rid of that energy. 

I once went to a dog park and had my dog off her leash and this old lady kept yelling at me to get my dog away from her dog because her dog didn't like her. Id pull her away But she'd run back over there after a few minutes cuz there was a group of dogs. Okay, my dog is perfectly fine with all the other dogs in the park so if your dog is the one trying to be aggressive then why should I have to leash mine? Seriously people annoy the shit out if me.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-My clomid side effects were not as bad the 2nd month. Hopefully your's won't be as bad either! I would definitely stick to the cd5-9. I wouldn't want to mess anything up. Like I said, I took mine cd5-9 both months and got a bfp...so it works! lol

That would piss me off about the dog! DW had the same thing happen to her one morning while she was walking our dogs. Some person's dog runs out and tries to mess with our dogs. The guy acted like it was no big deal. What douche bags!

prgirl-I'm so glad you had a good appointment with your midwife! I really hope this next cycle gets you some answers! 

Amanda-I did a boudior shoot for DW last year and she loved it! Hot pics!

For all the girls talking about getting in shape, I am not even close to a skinny or in-shape girl but they know how to make you look your best! Mine weren't even photoshopped and DW loves them!

Welcome Liz!!!

Ashlee-Your pics are very hot as well! Get it girls!

For the boob talk, I think my right one is a bit larger. I can NOT wait for my boobs to get bigger...that's the one pregnancy thing I'm looking forward to...besides a baby anyway! lol Please tell me those will kick in soon...I mean, I realize I may regret the big boobs later, but I'd like to enjoy them for a while lol

Kara-I can't wait for your scan! Don't be scared, try to relax!

AFM-Dinner at in-laws tonight. They were very excited, I can already tell MIL is going to drive me crazy lol I'm glad they're excited though. 
No throwing up, but slight nausea today. That's about it. My scan on the 19th cannot come soon enough...I want to make sure all is ok!


----------



## clynn11

How exciting for scans Kara and Julie!!! Can't wait to see your little beans :)

Nichole- ugh I hate that. I have 2 pit bulls who are babies, some people are just bad pit owners- the dog should have never been in the position to run up to you guys in the first place!!! I'm sorry and hope it doesn't happen again :(


----------



## HWPG

Just catching up - Ashlee, what beautiful pics! I would love to do those - just asked oh and showed your pics, and he said 'no thank you' so I guess I'll be doing them for me, hehe. I def want to do something like that for my prego pics. 
I read Fifty Shades this week, books one and two, and I've been all sorts of hot and bothered.... And oh has totally come thru for me into the bedroom! You know how sometimes it can be really sweet, and sometimes kinda mechanical, and other times all animal like and lusty? Well, whatever I wanted, I got! Yes!


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> Just catching up - Ashlee, what beautiful pics! I would love to do those - just asked oh and showed your pics, and he said 'no thank you' so I guess I'll be doing them for me, hehe. I def want to do something like that for my prego pics.
> I read Fifty Shades this week, books one and two, and I've been all sorts of hot and bothered.... And oh has totally come thru for me into the bedroom! You know how sometimes it can be really sweet, and sometimes kinda mechanical, and other times all animal like and lusty? Well, whatever I wanted, I got! Yes!

Aww thanks :) they were so much fun to do. I did them as a gift for my ex husband but I also did hem for myself, he and I ended up separating not long after so good thing I did them for me too! I wanted to do them while I was young and I'm shape and pre-baby lol. I can't wait to have them do my maternity pics though. 

I've been considering reading 50 shades during my fertile week...lol glad to hear OH is bringing top game to the bedroom to take care of you! I love animal like and lusty...hasn't been a lot of that since TTC...anyone wanna loan me that book? Haha


----------



## NDTaber9211

I got bored with that book honestly. I couldn't get past some of the writing. The way she described some things made me laugh rather then get frisky.


----------



## HWPG

It gets a little repetitive, but the second book was a lot more about relationship and lovey. Plus, I read it when OH was gone this weekend, so I felt all sorts of love-squishy and pent-up when he returned - good combo!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Maybe I will give it another shot and get to the second one.


----------



## asmcsm

I did hear the writing was awful, and I'm one if those people that nitpicks at grammatical errors and bad writing lol but I figured I'd read it and take it for a way to get hot and bothered for DH lol. Of course I could just read my Sookie Stackhouse novels again...they have their share of moments that do the trick


----------



## NDTaber9211

I love those novels! I have like 8 of them. I've been wanting to get the rest of the series :)


----------



## asmcsm

I do too, I've read the first ten books 3 times lol. I'm about 1/4 way through the last one but I've been really bad about reading it. TTC pretty much consumes my life these days and I have a hard time focusing on the reading. Need to finish it soon though. I was disappointed in the one before it though :?


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> Just catching up - Ashlee, what beautiful pics! I would love to do those - just asked oh and showed your pics, and he said 'no thank you' so I guess I'll be doing them for me, hehe. I def want to do something like that for my prego pics.
> I read Fifty Shades this week, books one and two, and I've been all sorts of hot and bothered.... And oh has totally come thru for me into the bedroom! You know how sometimes it can be really sweet, and sometimes kinda mechanical, and other times all animal like and lusty? Well, whatever I wanted, I got! Yes!




asmcsm said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> Just catching up - Ashlee, what beautiful pics! I would love to do those - just asked oh and showed your pics, and he said 'no thank you' so I guess I'll be doing them for me, hehe. I def want to do something like that for my prego pics.
> I read Fifty Shades this week, books one and two, and I've been all sorts of hot and bothered.... And oh has totally come thru for me into the bedroom! You know how sometimes it can be really sweet, and sometimes kinda mechanical, and other times all animal like and lusty? Well, whatever I wanted, I got! Yes!
> 
> Aww thanks :) they were so much fun to do. I did them as a gift for my ex husband but I also did hem for myself, he and I ended up separating not long after so good thing I did them for me too! I wanted to do them while I was young and I'm shape and pre-baby lol. I can't wait to have them do my maternity pics though.
> 
> I've been considering reading 50 shades during my fertile week...lol glad to hear OH is bringing top game to the bedroom to take care of you! I love animal like and lusty...hasn't been a lot of that since TTC...anyone wanna loan me that book? HahaClick to expand...




NDTaber9211 said:


> I got bored with that book honestly. I couldn't get past some of the writing. The way she described some things made me laugh rather then get frisky.

I got pregnant the last time I read them. Just FYI. Yes they're terribly written. Yes they're repetitive, yes they're a little weird but oh man, it worked. I was ALL OVER my OH at the time


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- Haha I remembered you saying that, which is why I was considering them lol

Confession for the day, I have cried every time I've seen a picture of new babies today. Really wish AF would piss off. I hate this part of the cycle...already wallowing in self pity because of BFN then my hormones have to go and make me all emotional so I get depressed. Fantastic. Can I just get to the sex part already? That's the only good part about this TTC business.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so there with you. I was flipping through the channels earlier and came across one of the kardashians giving birth and I cried. I was thinking 'WHEN IS THAT GOING TO BE ME?!' *sob sob sob*. Soon we will be back in our tww but this time with better news at the end.


----------



## clynn11

Awwww well now I feel horrible for sharing the pics of my best friend's newborn :( I don't want to make you lovely ladies cry :(


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Awwww well now I feel horrible for sharing the pics of my best friend's newborn :( I don't want to make you lovely ladies cry :(

Lol dont worry about it Cassidy, just hormones and disappointments...bad combo


----------



## NDTaber9211

Don't feel bad! Anything involving you girls, even friends of yours, makes me happy. It's just cd3 blues.


----------



## clynn11

CD2 for me and AF hates me this month! Grrrrr. Hate the :witch: being here while i'm at work and having to go in the bathroom every freaking two hours to change my damn tampon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls :)

Beautiful Pictures! Wish I had the confidence to do something like that!

AFM - Still have sore boobs, cramps and backache. I have lots of EWCM today. I'm losing hope with each day that passes to be honest. :( I only have 40 points on FF which is the same as I did 9DPO last month!


----------



## clynn11

BB don't lose hope! Those sound like great signs and you are never out until the evil witch rears her ugly head. Your chart looks awesome!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Really? It's a bit higgledy piggledy!


----------



## clynn11

I think it looks good!! Your BD timing is awesome


----------



## brunettebimbo

I noticed that too :) FF gives me a high result for that! I wasn't using OPKs so it was extremely good timing just by chance!


----------



## ricschick

morganwhite7 said:


> MY BEAN! HEARTRATE 120 BPM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :happydance: :)
> 
> Follow up ultrasound next week!!! During today's ultrasound we thought we saw what were twins/two gest sacs (MADE MY HEART STOP- I GASPED OUT LOUD!!) and then the doc said "OH! See that beside the sac? There's your source of bleeding!" Right where the gestational sac sits up against the uterine wall. Says it is very common and should resolve on it's own :)
> 
> And GOT A SCRIPT for ZOFRAN :) :) :)
> 
> WOOOOOFRICKINHOOOOOO
> 
> Okay, I'm done being a proud Mom! And VERY behind at work so I won't be on much for a while. SO excited girls! :thumbup:

im so happy for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, your pics are gorgeous! I have a hard time with babies on FB, too, and my BFF at work is 8 months preggo.. it's tough, but we will get our Forever babies soon!

Nichole, I would have yelled at her, too! That's such crap. Some people don't deserve pets! Sorry you're down! We will get our BFP soon, and be that much more appreciative of it. Just sucks we have to wait so long! I would stick with 5-9 this month, then re-eval if it doesn't work.. but it will!!

Kara so excited for your scan! ! Good luck :)

Amanda, those pictures are so good! Like I said, wish I had the guts and body for them!

Katrina, your wedding picture is beautiful! I don't love ours. It was outside and literally 99 degrees. Can we say miserable and sweaty?? Ew. Lol. But I'm thankful.for them nonetheless.

Cassidy, that sucks. I was every hour or so for about 2 days. Ugh! When we get our BFPs this cycle though, we get 9 months off!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cd 5, and I'm ready to get to BD'ing! I liked the story line of the 50 shades books. I haven't read anything lately though. I'm excited today because I'm at my lowest weight since before I got pregnant, but not at goal yet. 1.4 pounds to goal 1, then another 30 to goal 2. Then we'll see. I'm not skinny like all of you girls ;) and things deffffffinitely aren't the same as before I got pregnant .. but Hubby loves me so its okay! I will do it again with no questions asked, but I'm going to try harder not to gain 40 pounds!


----------



## wavescrash

NT scan and bloodwork in 4 hours. I'm excited and nervous and feeling a bit sick this morning thanks to nerves.


----------



## morganwhite7

YAY WAVES!!! I can't wait to see those pics!!!!!!! :)

& here's my chart for anyone who would be interested since I took it off my ticker!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4576f6//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## morganwhite7

ASHLEE beautiful BOOTY! Lol just now caught up with the pics from lastnight..

I HAVE to have one of those shoots after baby. It would make me feel amazing! A great reason to get back into shape!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so mad right now I am shaking. DH and I were walking our dog when out comes this pit bull from an apartment and tries to attack my dog. Lonnie had to put himself in front of our dog so it didn't become puppy chow. I screamed at the owner to come get their dog because it was attacking ours. She called me a liar because the pit bull backed off when she came outside. I want to call animal control so much but I can't bring myself to do it. I want the owner punished, not the dog. We e-mailed the homeowners association about it and I really hope they do something. There are little kids and other dogs around there. I want to go back to that apartment and lay into that chick so bad.

So sorry that happened. but reporting it to anyone, even the homeowners association is going to affect the dog. honestly you should report it, imagine if that was a child instead of your dog? you are VERY lucky you were able to stop all of it, and also not get bit getting inbetween. you never ever get in the middle of a dog fight! not unless you've got a hose to shoot the offender with. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Pit bulls should not be trapped in little apartments. I have a small little dog like people should have in apartments. I am worried about running into her again when walking my dog.

and you know it has nothing to do with size. I had a small dog in an apt once, and he HATED living there, he had too much energy for it. But, he was attacked by a chihuahua!!!! (no surprise) so it's not the size of the dog. if not properly trained and looked after things like this happen. oh and the chihuahua was on a leash, and the guy was smiling as his dogs was growling and trying to bite my dog. i was like 'hello!!!' and picked mine up and i said 'um, he's trying to bite my dog' and he said 'oh no it's just playing' ummm.... no, that was not playing. so we avoided that side of the apts. sadly some people are just clueless.



wavescrash said:


> NT scan and bloodwork in 4 hours. I'm excited and nervous and feeling a bit sick this morning thanks to nerves.

wooo hooo good luck waves!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Good morning girls! <3 Just checking in and wishing you all a fantastic Friday! I'm off to make breakfast and work on the garden. Ttyl! :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

6dpo for me, i have super sore nipples today. that's about it!


----------



## MrsAmk

4dpo for me today, and nothin :( No sore boobs, which I wish I had lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

When's everyone testing? I was waiting until 17DPO but don't think I can wait that long :lol:


----------



## MrsAmk

brunettebimbo said:


> When's everyone testing? I was waiting until 17DPO but don't think I can wait that long :lol:

oh wow I could never wait that long lol! I have been testing out my trigger already, so yea....let's just say I have no patience! I am taking progesterone also, so if I still get a bfn by like 12dpo I know I am out and will stop taking it to speed up AF


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly would you ever consider giving another son Silas' name as a middle name?!

I really wanted to name him (if it's a boy) Elijah Jaxon White, after his brother. Jaxon will be an important part of our family always. I will use him to get my children closer to God, to want to get to know him, since He is taking care of Jaxon until we can get to him!!!

Just wondering, bc my grandma just sent me an email. Actually I'll just post it, she's old so the typing is a bit funny.. Lol

Hello momma,,

I loved the name Mila Willow, that is so feminine, just fits a little girl. But Mom said you changed it, please
reconsider, And you cant give Jaxon's name away, it is his, that is a disappointment , think about it.
I've never in all my years heard of anyone naming another child after one that is gone, except and old grandpa, or someone like that.

Anyway that is my soap box for today, I know you are tooooo happy to mar it now.
Love u Nana


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> When's everyone testing? I was waiting until 17DPO but don't think I can wait that long :lol:

I was going to wait until AF to test but given my history I am now going to start testing every day starting at 7DPO. The second I detect that BFP I'm calling my midwife to make sure I don't lose it.


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-That's hilarious about fifty shades! I wasn't a fan if them, just not a believable story...a man changing like that and someone about to die around every corner, blah. Lol I did like the kinky though! My donor and his wife conceived #2 while she was reading fifty shades...

Sorry for sucky AFs and related hormones :(

Who's getting ready to test?!

Kara and waves-so excited for your scans today!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am due AF on Monday I think. Last time I was pregnant I didn't get a positive until I was 4wk 4days. That's why I was thinking of waiting until 17DPO because if I am pregnant I won't be 4+4 until then?


----------



## jury3

Morgan-Is she for or against using Jaxon's name?


----------



## Disneybaby26

GREAT Morning girls!!! :)

Just came out of our scan with a little bean having an amazing heart rate of 143bpm!! We are SSOOOOO over the moon!! I cried my eyes out of course!! Have a great pic but my phone won't let me post so I'll post from home tonight!!! :)

Morgan- guess our due date?! 4/20/14!! HAHA!! We aren't just bump buddies, were freakin bump sisters!!! Eeeek!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## morganwhite7

Against! Lol cant you tell? She said it would be a disappoinment!

AND RIGHT ONNNN Kara!!! :) Awh this will be fun having you girls by my side this time around. P.s. I look bloaty today, I like to hold my mama pouch and pretend. Hey I mean my microscopic bean didddddd cause all this gas/bloat somehow! ;)


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Molly would you ever consider giving another son Silas' name as a middle name?!
> 
> I really wanted to name him (if it's a boy) Elijah Jaxon White, after his brother. Jaxon will be an important part of our family always. I will use him to get my children closer to God, to want to get to know him, since He is taking care of Jaxon until we can get to him!!!
> 
> Just wondering, bc my grandma just sent me an email. Actually I'll just post it, she's old so the typing is a bit funny.. Lol
> 
> Hello momma,,
> 
> I loved the name Mila Willow, that is so feminine, just fits a little girl. But Mom said you changed it, please
> reconsider, And you cant give Jaxon's name away, it is his, that is a disappointment , think about it.
> I've never in all my years heard of anyone naming another child after one that is gone, except and old grandpa, or someone like that.
> 
> Anyway that is my soap box for today, I know you are tooooo happy to mar it now.
> Love u Nana

Yep! We already decided if we have another boy his middle name will be Silas! lol @ your grandma....lots of old people are stuck in their ways, don't be swayed by that :)


----------



## jury3

That's what I thought but I wasn't sure lol Does that upset you that she is so against it?

Kara-Yay for a healthy bean!!! That's funny you and m


----------



## jury3

Damn phone...that's funny that you and Morgan have the same due date! How fun! Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah it made me feel bad only bc she is my favorite Gma! Lol her opinion is the only that matters!

But Molly that's what I needed to hear. I think it's perfectly okay too and we WILL do it! Hehee thanks :)


----------



## HWPG

julie, i think for me the most unbelievable part is how frequently they have sex. c'mon now.... i think we all know getting our partners to do every day can be tough, but they're doing it like 6 times a day. i dont think so. ha.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Kara and waves-so excited for your scans today!!!

Thanks! Me too! 2 hours to go.

I totally just elbowed Hannah in the head and she didn't even flinch :/


----------



## morganwhite7

I wish Mirolee!!

Lmao we are allowed sex now. But my bleeding hasn't stopped yet, just spotting now. So we're having "light" sex tonight!! ;) Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Awww Waves does she know there's a baby in your belly?! I think that's sooo cute. Lol Aaron's brother has a 2 year old who always poked my belly and said "Baby!" <3


----------



## wavescrash

We've told her and she's pointed at it and said baby a few times at oh's prompting but I don't think she has any clue.

But as I get bigger, she'll get older and probably able to understand a little more.


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> Morning Girls :)
> 
> Beautiful Pictures! Wish I had the confidence to do something like that!
> 
> AFM - Still have sore boobs, cramps and backache. I have lots of EWCM today. I'm losing hope with each day that passes to be honest. :( I only have 40 points on FF which is the same as I did 9DPO last month!

Aww thanks. I wouldn't worry too much about ff points. I had 77 and I didn't get a BFP. And I've heard of girls with less than that getting one.



frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee, your pics are gorgeous! I have a hard time with babies on FB, too, and my BFF at work is 8 months preggo.. it's tough, but we will get our Forever babies soon!

Aww thanks Hun. I hate that I can't be happy for people but I literally cannot control that I immediately tear up when I see them. I'm the only one in my family that hasn't met my cousins newborn boy because I really just don't think I can handle it. I certainly hope. We get ou forever babies soon.


morganwhite7 said:


> ASHLEE beautiful BOOTY! Lol just now caught up with the pics from lastnight..
> 
> I HAVE to have one of those shoots after baby. It would make me feel amazing! A great reason to get back into shape!!

Bahaha thanks Morgan. They d make you feel great. I think every woman should do it once, it's empowering.



brunettebimbo said:


> When's everyone testing? I was waiting until 17DPO but don't think I can wait that long :lol:

 I dint get my BFP until 15dpo. I always try to hold out until 13-14dpo to start testing, but usually fail lol



Disneybaby26 said:


> GREAT Morning girls!!! :)
> 
> Just came out of our scan with a little bean having an amazing heart rate of 143bpm!! We are SSOOOOO over the moon!! I cried my eyes out of course!! Have a great pic but my phone won't let me post so I'll post from home tonight!!! :)
> 
> Morgan- guess our due date?! 4/20/14!! HAHA!! We aren't just bump buddies, were freakin bump sisters!!! Eeeek!!

Can't wait to see!!!! Yay for rainbow baby! How funny that you two have the same DD.



HWPG said:


> julie, i think for me the most unbelievable part is how frequently they have sex. c'mon now.... i think we all know getting our partners to do every day can be tough, but they're doing it like 6 times a day. i dont think so. ha.

Haha DH and I had sex like 3-4 times a day when we first started dating but now we get so burnt out after SMEP that we hardly have sex after o day. Makes me wonder where the stamina has gone lol



wavescrash said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Kara and waves-so excited for your scans today!!!
> 
> Thanks! Me too! 2 hours to go.
> 
> I totally just elbowed Hannah in the head and she didn't even flinch :/Click to expand...

Looking forward to pics.

AFM, no idea what's going. Went to bed with a massive headache and nausea. Woke up with a nosebleed and was nauseous and constipated. Had to go back go bed after nosebleed because i was completely exhausted. Why am I feeling like I'm pregnant when I know I'm not! Wtf


----------



## MrsAmk

What is this point thing on FF? I am using it, but have never seen points?


----------



## asmcsm

MrsAmk said:


> What is this point thing on FF? I am using it, but have never seen points?

It's only on the VIP version. It's like pregnancy predictor points


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> What is this point thing on FF? I am using it, but have never seen points?
> 
> It's only on the VIP version. It's like pregnancy predictor pointsClick to expand...

Ovufriend (ovufriend.com) is JUST LIKE ff but its only a free account (no need to buy a VIP one) and they count points as well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> What is this point thing on FF? I am using it, but have never seen points?
> 
> It's only on the VIP version. It's like pregnancy predictor pointsClick to expand...

I haven't got the VIP version but still get them :)

I think they say if you get around 80 points then your likely to be pregnant dont they?


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is mine today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HWPG

ash - us too! in fact i just said to him the other day "what happened to my twice-a-night guy? was that just your way of woo-ing me?" - granted, i got like 3 uti's in 3 consecutive months.... my gf's were teasing me quite i bit back then. :)


----------



## wavescrash

brunettebimbo said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> What is this point thing on FF? I am using it, but have never seen points?
> 
> It's only on the VIP version. It's like pregnancy predictor pointsClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't got the VIP version but still get them :)
> 
> I think they say if you get around 80 points then your likely to be pregnant dont they?Click to expand...

When you sign up for ff you get a VIP subscription for free for a few weeks.


----------



## jury3

Morgan-It sucks that your gma feels that way, but like I've said before its your kid and no one else's opinion really matters.

Mirolee-lol so true! They have sex like fifty times a day lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

wavescrash said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> What is this point thing on FF? I am using it, but have never seen points?
> 
> It's only on the VIP version. It's like pregnancy predictor pointsClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't got the VIP version but still get them :)
> 
> I think they say if you get around 80 points then your likely to be pregnant dont they?Click to expand...
> 
> When you sign up for ff you get a VIP subscription for free for a few weeks.Click to expand...

My VIP subscription ended. I've had it since June :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't have any of the other VIP features. I'm in the UK, would that make a difference?


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> ash - us too! in fact i just said to him the other day "what happened to my twice-a-night guy? was that just your way of woo-ing me?" - granted, i got like 3 uti's in 3 consecutive months.... my gf's were teasing me quite i bit back then. :)

Haha! I think it is their way of woo-ing us. But thinking back on it, at the time neither of us working, he was looking for a job and I was finishing up Cosmo school so we weren't exhausted from work. Though, I must say I got sore a lot more often then lol.


----------



## MrsAmk

Must be, cuz I dont see where any points are listed :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I feel the same ladies. Like an old married bunch of LAMES! Lol hopefully my "light" sex tonight makes up for these dry weeks! ;)

And OMG my Zofran worked I think?!?!?! Lol I don;t even know if I should believe it, maybe it went away on it's own?! Ahhhh this is WONDERFUL!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I could never name a child after one that passed. but i'm superstitious, and would freak out about it. So, for me, that's not something i could do. unless it like a relative that passed away after a nice long life. i would be afraid. 

as for the zofran, i had to take it for nausea in january and it seriously messed me up. has some baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad side affects! make sure you know your meds before you take them!!!!! I was screwed up for a while afterwards, would've preferred the nausea!! and i know my pg friend took it her last pregnancy, and had heart problems after she took it! scary stuff!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Amanda- Haha I remembered you saying that, which is why I was considering them lol
> 
> Confession for the day, I have cried every time I've seen a picture of new babies today. Really wish AF would piss off. I hate this part of the cycle...already wallowing in self pity because of BFN then my hormones have to go and make me all emotional so I get depressed. Fantastic. Can I just get to the sex part already? That's the only good part about this TTC business.

Same here, and seriously read them. I kept joking that we were going to have a 50 shades of grey baby boom 



NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so there with you. I was flipping through the channels earlier and came across one of the kardashians giving birth and I cried. I was thinking 'WHEN IS THAT GOING TO BE ME?!' *sob sob sob*. Soon we will be back in our tww but this time with better news at the end.

the one with kourtney giving birth gets me every.single.time. blegghhh.



Disneybaby26 said:


> GREAT Morning girls!!! :)
> 
> Just came out of our scan with a little bean having an amazing heart rate of 143bpm!! We are SSOOOOO over the moon!! I cried my eyes out of course!! Have a great pic but my phone won't let me post so I'll post from home tonight!!! :)
> 
> Morgan- guess our due date?! 4/20/14!! HAHA!! We aren't just bump buddies, were freakin bump sisters!!! Eeeek!!

WOOOHOOOO! thats amazing! soo happy for you!


HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol @ Mirolee! So true though. Really.. who has that much sex? That's tooooooo much! Sometimes I just like to snuggle. Lol.

Morgan, follow your heart on naming. It is your baby. I can't bring myself to, but to each their own. 

Mommy, I'm a little superstitious, too. We aren't taking anything for a baby next time.. Hubby can go home and get it. It was AWFUL riding home with an empty car seat and diaper bag. Never again. 

Bb, I had over 60 points on FF when it switched from VIP and I wasn't evn out yet and no BFP. I don't depend much on the points.

Ashlee, hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Kara, glad your scan went well!


----------



## MrsAmk

brunettebimbo said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> What is this point thing on FF? I am using it, but have never seen points?
> 
> It's only on the VIP version. It's like pregnancy predictor pointsClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't got the VIP version but still get them :)
> 
> I think they say if you get around 80 points then your likely to be pregnant dont they?Click to expand...

Where does it show the points?


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Lol @ Mirolee! So true though. Really.. who has that much sex? That's tooooooo much! Sometimes I just like to snuggle. Lol.
> 
> Morgan, follow your heart on naming. It is your baby. I can't bring myself to, but to each their own.
> 
> Mommy, I'm a little superstitious, too. We aren't taking anything for a baby next time.. Hubby can go home and get it. It was AWFUL riding home with an empty car seat and diaper bag. Never again.
> 
> Bb, I had over 60 points on FF when it switched from VIP and I wasn't evn out yet and no BFP. I don't depend much on the points.
> 
> Ashlee, hope you feel better soon!!

Thanks...chart stalking over here...your temp spiked super high today! Did you temp later or something?


----------



## brunettebimbo

MrsAmk said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> What is this point thing on FF? I am using it, but have never seen points?
> 
> It's only on the VIP version. It's like pregnancy predictor pointsClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't got the VIP version but still get them :)
> 
> I think they say if you get around 80 points then your likely to be pregnant dont they?Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it show the points?Click to expand...

On the app click more then chart&data analysis then pregnancy monitor!

Arhhhh I said I wouldn't until I was late but I just bought 4 tests! 2 Asda ones and 2 FRER!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly if you have had FF for over 3 months you won't have it. VIP you have to PAY to have. Besides the points are CRAP many girls on here (I think Ashlee had 77?!) had a bunch of points and no BFP. So don't trust it even if you do find it! I had NONE this month. I can't even believe they made that tool, what a bunch of bologna. I changed my CM to sticky and it boosted it 10 points. Like come on now. Lol FYI when preggo you get LOTs of CREAMY CM after 6DPO (when your progesterone should be decreaseing for AF, but increases since you're preggo.). 

It is free on ovufriend like Waves said.. just as good as FF!


----------



## frsttimemama

No, same time. I thought it was weird, too! I was hot though.. hope it doesn't mess it up!


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> No, same time. I thought it was weird, too! I was hot though.. hope it doesn't mess it up!

Yea, that is weird, hopefully just a fluke temp and goes back to normal!


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope so. It's all jacked up. I'm tempted to discard it altogether ..


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't even start temping until cd6. I love taking the break during AF.


----------



## frsttimemama

I saw a quote today that said "Good things come to those who wait. Better things come to those who are patient. The best things come to those who never give up." And I wanted to share it with you ladies because I feel like we fit all of those .. waiting ((not always )) patiently && never giving up. We will get our BFPs and babies! !


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> I don't even start temping until cd6. I love taking the break during AF.

And it doesn't affect the whole chart?


----------



## NDTaber9211

No, it has plenty of time to create a base lane especially since I O later in my cycle. My last chart didn't have temps during AF. Since I have to do the vajayjay temps I just can't bring myself to temp during AF.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does anyone else find that tests burn a hole in their pocket!? 9DPO in the evening and for some reason I have no self control and tested!! Of course it's a BFN just as expected but I can't help it!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

That's why I have the cheap internet tests. I go to town on those bad boys until i get into the point where a frer could give me a bfp


----------



## frsttimemama

I wanted to try that this month and didn't because of AF. Maybe I will switch to that tomorrow, which is CD 6 for me. Maybe it won't be so crazy, too..


----------



## brunettebimbo

NDTaber9211 said:


> No, it has plenty of time to create a base lane especially since I O later in my cycle. My last chart didn't have temps during AF. Since I have to do the vajayjay temps I just can't bring myself to temp during AF.

Me neither!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Me! Lol. I'm thinking of not even buying any til later along. That will help with that. Maybe..


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am a mouth breather when I sleep so it really messed with my temps. They definitely got more better when I switched to vaginal temps.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I don't even start temping until cd6. I love taking the break during AF.

I can't do that. I hate missing days on my chart lol. I feel like I miss something when I don't temp lol



frsttimemama said:


> I saw a quote today that said "Good things come to those who wait. Better things come to those who are patient. The best things come to those who never give up." And I wanted to share it with you ladies because I feel like we fit all of those .. waiting ((not always )) patiently && never giving up. We will get our BFPs and babies! !

Aww thats a good one, I definitely don't wait patiently anymore :?



brunettebimbo said:


> Does anyone else find that tests burn a hole in their pocket!? 9DPO in the evening and for some reason I have no self control and tested!! Of course it's a BFN just as expected but I can't help it!!

Lol I think that applies to everyone on this thread


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy did you say you have been temping orally?

You can still start vaginally this cycle it isn't too late!!!

All FF needs is a few days before O and 3 days of sustained higher temps after to give you crosshairs. Temping before ovulation, obv except for like the DAY before, really shows you NOTHING! :) 

OPKs do!!!!!!!! Lol opk, opk, opk, temp shift, confirm, RELAX! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

NDTaber9211 said:


> That's why I have the cheap internet tests. I go to town on those bad boys until i get into the point where a frer could give me a bfp

I've not had good experiences with the Internet ones :(

These were last month - 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/20008e00-d93d-462a-80ae-e2dd3471545b_zps4c72600b.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/image_zpsdffbb735.jpg


----------



## morganwhite7

^WOW looks like the start of a BFP to me. Happened to Cassidy too girls, be aware you GET what you PAY FOR!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> ^WOW looks like the start of a BFP to me. Happened to Cassidy too girls, be aware you GET what you PAY FOR!!!

I know, I was gutted!


----------



## frsttimemama

I think I am going to Switch from orally temping.. Am I the only one who temps orally? I need more OPKS, too. I have been using answer brand. Anybody have other suggestions?


----------



## NDTaber9211

The wondfos off of amazon work great for me.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- NO USE ANSWER!!!! 

Or any other STRIP. (like nichole said I think WONDFOs are the same too! good choice.)

CB opks are super outrageously expensive (I never had the guts to pay $50 for opks..) but they are the most accurate.

FRERs were expensive and way too sensitive. Mine were positive for 5 DAYS! And I mean DARK. Answer picks up my levels better. There are a LOT and comes w/ a free preggo test :)


----------



## asmcsm

I used wondfos and clinical guard strips this time. I was determined to catch o so i used 2 IC brands lol. The wondfos are more sensitive so they turn positive sooner, but the clinical guard ones usually are best for me to know exactly when my surge is because they get super positive out of nowhere then super negative after.


----------



## frsttimemama

I will probably stick with Answer cuz I sorts know what to expect with them, but I'm a little worried cuz my temps say I O'ed 3-4 days before OPKs although I wasn't using them religiously while I was on vacay then was out of them and it was already showing positive when I tested on CD 20.


----------



## morganwhite7

Trust me Sandy, you will have to test like 3 times a day before O so don't waste em too early. 

Start hooha temping. That will be so good for you. Then based off last month's O, start OPKs as late as possible so you can preserve em! It is a good idea to stick with an OPK bc once you switch it is hard to get to know another brand, usually takes a few months before you know what to expect!

Morning, 2 pm, and evening around O time. Whenever you see a positive BD! I liked to test in the morning on the day I thought I'd O just in case it was positive so I could get a BD in before work, or a BDfest that night! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> I will probably stick with Answer cuz I sorts know what to expect with them, but I'm a little worried cuz my temps say I O'ed 3-4 days before OPKs although I wasn't using them religiously while I was on vacay then was out of them and it was already showing positive when I tested on CD 20.

how long is your lp usually? Looking at your chart, I think you O'd when FF said, if not, you would have o'd around, cd20 when you got the positive and that would have made your lp only 9 days which would mean you have a lp defect. It is possible to get a positive opk after you've o'd, happened to me a couple cycles ago.


----------



## frsttimemama

Last cycle was my first cycle ever temping. I have no idea.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd say you did CD16 last month too :)


----------



## asmcsm

I would start doing your opks at least twice a day. I usually do SMU and then again around 5-6pm. And if you're having trouble figuring out if they're positive post pics and we'll let you know what we think.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy don't you have PCOS? That could be confusing you!

Yeah I like Ashlee's idea, we will tell you when it's pos enough for BD time!!! ;)


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> That's why I have the cheap internet tests. I go to town on those bad boys until i get into the point where a frer could give me a bfp
> 
> I've not had good experiences with the Internet ones :(
> 
> These were last month -
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/20008e00-d93d-462a-80ae-e2dd3471545b_zps4c72600b.jpg
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/image_zpsdffbb735.jpgClick to expand...

The tests will NOT show up positive unless you have hCG in your system. The only exception is if you read the test after the recommended time you might see an evaporation line that can look like a faint positive. That might have happened with these tests if these pictures are after about ten minutes. If not, either you naturally have slightly elevated levels of the hormone or you had a chemical and didn't even notice. I did a lot of reading up on these internet cheapies (specifically the wondfos). More often than not, they are much more sensitive than the FRERs which is why they can show a BFP before a FRER. If a FRER never showed a BFP it, more than likely, means that your hCG levels never got higher.


----------



## brunettebimbo

A FRER never showed anything and the lines appeared within in the time frame. I have had it on other tests in the past too so maybe its just me! 

This was a different test 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps168cda01.jpg

That is the reason I won't believe a test until its blaring pink and will follow up with a digi! My best friend can't believe how unlucky I am with tests!


----------



## asmcsm

You could be one of those people that just always has a low level of hcg in your system.


----------



## HWPG

i still temp orally.
i hold out testing until 10dpo. then i hold out again until 15dpo. 
i poas 2x per day with i.c. opks until they get dark, then i start using hte digi ones. i have had months where i had positive i.c's and no smiley.
sometimes i think i will never have a baby.


----------



## clynn11

Welcome to the club! I get horrible lines on every freaking brand of test every cycle. It sucks :(


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> I saw a quote today that said "Good things come to those who wait. Better things come to those who are patient. The best things come to those who never give up." And I wanted to share it with you ladies because I feel like we fit all of those .. waiting ((not always )) patiently && never giving up. We will get our BFPs and babies! !

Love it! So true!



brunettebimbo said:


> Does anyone else find that tests burn a hole in their pocket!? 9DPO in the evening and for some reason I have no self control and tested!! Of course it's a BFN just as expected but I can't help it!!

Mine did! I would only use the cheapies early though even though I knew they'd be negative lol just made me feel better for some reason 

Opks-I used clearblue easy digitals and loved them. Tested 2-4 times a day. I was able to pinpoint o time better the longer I charted so I didn't have to start them as early in the cycle

Hcg-I never had an evap, not sure how that happened! Wondfos were the last to show a good line with my bfp


----------



## NDTaber9211

When I use wondfos, they turn positive for me no matter what time and how little pee I had. I got my first + on the drive back from Oregon to California when we were stopping for a pee break like ever hour. Driving with a 55 year old means a ton of pit stops lol. I would barely hold my pee and still get blaring positives. Or my pee would be super diluted from a ton of water and I would still get a positive. I <3 wondfos.


----------



## clynn11

I love wondfo opks they never steer me wrong


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, they told me I have PCOS (my general doctor) , yes, but I have never bern tested in any way. How would it throw it off?


----------



## VivianJean

My chart looks ********. I feel like I've done it all wrong already.

First two were by mouth and then i wanted to do vijay to get more accurate but I was on AF so I waited.... now it looks dumb... all is lost? :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

clynn11 said:


> Welcome to the club! I get horrible lines on every freaking brand of test every cycle. It sucks :(

Doesn't it :(


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Morgan, they told me I have PCOS (my general doctor) , yes, but I have never bern tested in any way. How would it throw it off?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Fertility-Charting-with-PCOS---Polycystic-Ovary-Syndrome.html


----------



## morganwhite7

PCOS is a serious issue when TTC Sandy. I would DEF get it checked out again if it was so hard for you to get pregnant last time. Did they not tell you it could affect ovulation? You could NOT be ovulating bc of it! Maybe that's why you never got a pos OPK or temp shift last time. (Your temps never went into a higher range, signifying you ovulated!) You CAN have a period and NOT ovulate.

Most common side effects are:
Infertility (not able to get pregnant) because of not ovulating. In fact, PCOS is the most common cause of female infertility.
Infrequent, absent, and/or irregular menstrual periods


----------



## HWPG

VJ, your chart doesnt looked messed up at all yet. i say stick with the vajay temping. you have to let the whole thing pan out, not just one-by-one temp analyzing. :)


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> My chart looks ********. I feel like I've done it all wrong already.
> 
> First two were by mouth and then i wanted to do vijay to get more accurate but I was on AF so I waited.... now it looks dumb... all is lost? :(

I'm sure after a few days charting it will look fine. 

Mirolee- I'm right there with you hun :hugs: today is one of those days that I jut feel like its never going to happen again. I just don't understand how I can have sex at least 7 times before I know I o'd, have a perfect chart and still not be pregnant, but someone can have a one night stand and get pregnant no problem ...it just makes me feel broken. I already felt broken enough after I miscarried and now I feel Even more broken because its been 4 months and it hasn't happened again. I know you've been ttc a lot longer than I have but I do understand how you feel for the most part I think


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amelia- Make sure you get at least 4 solid hours of sleep and test at the same time every morning. Bad sleep and different testing times can really throw off a chart. Its hard not to analyze every temp but like Mirolee said, it's a whole picture thing with your charts.


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> VJ, your chart doesnt looked messed up at all yet. i say stick with the vajay temping. you have to let the whole thing pan out, not just one-by-one temp analyzing. :)

Thanks lady <3 I'm so new to this... :dohh:



asmcsm said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> My chart looks ********. I feel like I've done it all wrong already.
> 
> First two were by mouth and then i wanted to do vijay to get more accurate but I was on AF so I waited.... now it looks dumb... all is lost? :(
> 
> I'm sure after a few days charting it will look fine.
> 
> Mirolee- I'm right there with you hun :hugs: today is one of those days that I jut feel like its never going to happen again. I just don't understand how I can have sex at least 7 times before I know I o'd, have a perfect chart and still not be pregnant, but someone can have a one night stand and get pregnant no problem ...it just makes me feel broken. I already felt broken enough after I miscarried and now I feel Even more broken because its been 4 months and it hasn't happened again. I know you've been ttc a lot longer than I have but I do understand how you feel for the most part I thinkClick to expand...

Sweetie - I'm right there with you- but my doc reminded me the other day that there is only a 25% chance each time and sometimes beginner's luck belies reality - although I hated her for saying it... now that i've sat with it for a few days it makes sense... have faith darling. You aren't broken.


----------



## morganwhite7

^ Exactly. 25% is a really irritating statistic. You could have done everything in the book perfect, but just ended up w/ the 75% bad luck. Such a freak thing pregnancy is. Oh I HOPEHOPEHOPE I get to see some more BFPs this month. You girls deserve it so and I hate seeing hurt feelings. It is so hard to console anyone on here anymore, I just want to say it will happen but you won't believe me til it does!!! ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy I hope I didn't scare you or make you feel bad. You are OBVIOUSLY capable of getting pregnant and carrying to TERM! I just cannot believe your doc wouldn't have told you what PCOS is if they knew you were TTC. It can cause lots of temp/OPK confusion (by not ovulating) and you could be stressing for the wrong reasons!


----------



## HWPG

yep, thats how i feel. broken. and a little stupid, like what am i doing wrong? which is nothing! i have sex, frequently, at the right times. i take my prenatals, drink my tea, eat my veggies, etc. i know it's not quite the same, but after the chemical..... i was/am devastated. i have NEVER seen two lines before - no evaps, etc. i dont test early or regularly - so i flipped the flip when they came up. and to have it snatched away.... so sad. i know that when it happens again, i wont trust it for several days. sigh. and i already feel out when i havent even ovulated yet - how does that work?! argh.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm so sorry Mirolee that is so effed up. I can't imagine, I want this for you SO bad.


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> yep, thats how i feel. broken. and a little stupid, like what am i doing wrong? which is nothing! i have sex, frequently, at the right times. i take my prenatals, drink my tea, eat my veggies, etc. i know it's not quite the same, but after the chemical..... i was/am devastated. i have NEVER seen two lines before - no evaps, etc. i dont test early or regularly - so i flipped the flip when they came up. and to have it snatched away.... so sad. i know that when it happens again, i wont trust it for several days. sigh. and i already feel out when i havent even ovulated yet - how does that work?! argh.

Exactly Mirolee, we did all the right things and we did get the BFP but we didn't get the end result. I think that's the part that makes me feel most broken. The fact that I know that it is possible to get pregnant, but I don't know whether it will be possible to get to the end of pregnancy. I don't know if the reason for my blighted ovum was because of my egg or his sperm or my hormones, etc and it could so easily happen again. That's why I wasn't trying to see lines on my tests this last cycle. I didn't hold them up and look at them every angle because if they're not blaring in my face, I don't believe it. And I probably won't be able to truly enjoy my next BFP until I reach 12 weeks because I'm terrified.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> yep, thats how i feel. broken. and a little stupid, like what am i doing wrong? which is nothing! i have sex, frequently, at the right times. i take my prenatals, drink my tea, eat my veggies, etc. i know it's not quite the same, but after the chemical..... i was/am devastated. i have NEVER seen two lines before - no evaps, etc. i dont test early or regularly - so i flipped the flip when they came up. and to have it snatched away.... so sad. i know that when it happens again, i wont trust it for several days. sigh. and i already feel out when i havent even ovulated yet - how does that work?! argh.
> 
> Exactly Mirolee, we did all the right things and we did get the BFP but we didn't get the end result. I think that's the part that makes me feel most broken. The fact that I know that it is possible to get pregnant, but I don't know whether it will be possible to get to the end of pregnancy. I don't know if the reason for my blighted ovum was because of my egg or his sperm or my hormones, etc and it could so easily happen again. That's why I wasn't trying to see lines on my tests this last cycle. I didn't hold them up and look at them every angle because if they're not blaring in my face, I don't believe it. And I probably won't be able to truly enjoy my next BFP until I reach 12 weeks because I'm terrified.Click to expand...

can't agree more. :hugs: to you both!

super busy day at work but I am reading everything, slowly!


----------



## morganwhite7

We are all terrified. You'd be surprised the entire 1st tri boards are nervous wrecks!

Everyone is bleeding and worrying and even after their scans are still not relaxing. I don't think I ever will. I am already terrified to be in a car with this bean. 

This WHOLE process is so draining. 

(Not that I am taking this for granted, just saying.)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> We are all terrified. You'd be surprised the entire 1st tri boards are nervous wrecks!
> 
> Everyone is bleeding and worrying and even after their scans are still not relaxing. I don't think I ever will. I am already terrified to be in a car with this bean.
> 
> This WHOLE process is so draining.
> 
> (Not that I am taking this for granted, just saying.)

I had to stay off BnB first tri when i was pregnant. It was so scary!


----------



## clynn11

TURN THOSE FROWNS UPSIDE DOWN LADIES! This IS going to be the month for us! I know it! We are gonna beat the # of BFPs from August and all this TTC depression will be behind us! I totally believe that you receive back what you put out into the universe! POSITIVE ENERGY! IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN!!!! <3 <3 <3 :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah no kidding. I can't stand the groups I'm in. Literally everyone thinks they are miscarrying every moment of every day. It makes me overthink everything!! 

How's it going convincing DH on the SA?

Cassidy LOL you are tha bomb. Keep em motivated <3

"you receive back what you put out into the universe" = TOTALLY!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I swear Cassidy, what would we do with out you. You are the positive ray of sunshine in our dark cloud of ttc blues :hugs:

DH has an appointment Monday with the Urologist. Idk how fast he will get the SA done and get the results but I hope it's soon. If his swimmers are slow I will have to schedule an IUI probably. We know he has sperm present (that's all the SA said after his chemo) so we just need to know if they are good quality or not.


----------



## wavescrash

I'll just copy/paste from the other thread in case someone was curious and doesn't read there.

Okay so we're finally home :)

I started off with a full bladder and the tech got some measurements but said the baby didn't really wanna move so she had me go to the bathroom and it seemed to do the trick a little. She was finally able to get a good view of the nuchal fold and my measurement was only 1.8 (1.75) which is well within normal range so that's good :)

The doctor came in at one point and was really nice. She said there are 3 placental cysts that we need to keep an eye on and we'll follow-up with them around my 19 week scan. She didn't offer much on them so I tried googling with no luck. There weren't many concrete answers. Most personal stories were women that only had 1 (not 3) and had different stories. One said her doctor told her it was a soft marker for Downs. One said her doctor told her she'd have to deliver early & by c-section. A medical article said it may be a reason for IUGR. A few said they went away in a few weeks. Others said they lasted the whole pregnancy and caused no problems. Others said it was near the umbilical cord and the fear is that it'll grow too big and cut off flow to the cord and ultimately kill/harm the baby. I don't see my OB until the 27th so mentally I'm freaking out but I also know that it could be nothing. Just the fact that I have 3 and all the stories I read mentioned only 1. I never knew it was a thing you could have. I wonder if that's why I'm so crampy/achy all the time?

I'm also paranoid over the scan pictures lol. I'm not a tech and I know I could just have bad pictures (she gave me a disc with 8 on it & then 4 prints.) She also switched it to 3D for a few minutes which was a nice surprise. Anyway, I'm worried because I can't really see a nasal bone which is a DS marker and then the legs look stumpy which is a marker for a genetic anomaly so I'm so paranoid right now lol. I got my blood drawn for the genetic testing immediately afterward but I'm not sure when or how to expect the results. Nobody mentioned it and I asked the tech doing the test but she said she didn't really know.
 



Attached Files:







dunn4.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 12









dunn7.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 15


----------



## VivianJean

wavescrash said:


> I'll just copy/paste from the other thread in case someone was curious and doesn't read there.
> 
> Okay so we're finally home :)
> 
> I started off with a full bladder and the tech got some measurements but said the baby didn't really wanna move so she had me go to the bathroom and it seemed to do the trick a little. She was finally able to get a good view of the nuchal fold and my measurement was only 1.8 (1.75) which is well within normal range so that's good :)
> 
> The doctor came in at one point and was really nice. She said there are 3 placental cysts that we need to keep an eye on and we'll follow-up with them around my 19 week scan. She didn't offer much on them so I tried googling with no luck. There weren't many concrete answers. Most personal stories were women that only had 1 (not 3) and had different stories. One said her doctor told her it was a soft marker for Downs. One said her doctor told her she'd have to deliver early & by c-section. A medical article said it may be a reason for IUGR. A few said they went away in a few weeks. Others said they lasted the whole pregnancy and caused no problems. Others said it was near the umbilical cord and the fear is that it'll grow too big and cut off flow to the cord and ultimately kill/harm the baby. I don't see my OB until the 27th so mentally I'm freaking out but I also know that it could be nothing. Just the fact that I have 3 and all the stories I read mentioned only 1. I never knew it was a thing you could have. I wonder if that's why I'm so crampy/achy all the time?
> 
> I'm also paranoid over the scan pictures lol. I'm not a tech and I know I could just have bad pictures (she gave me a disc with 8 on it & then 4 prints.) She also switched it to 3D for a few minutes which was a nice surprise. Anyway, I'm worried because I can't really see a nasal bone which is a DS marker and then the legs look stumpy which is a marker for a genetic anomaly so I'm so paranoid right now lol. I got my blood drawn for the genetic testing immediately afterward but I'm not sure when or how to expect the results. Nobody mentioned it and I asked the tech doing the test but she said she didn't really know.

Gorgeous pictures!! YAY!!!!!
<3


----------



## NDTaber9211

Try not to worry Amanda (way easier said then done I know). I bet everything will turn out perfect and you will have a healthy baby :). I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and keep us updated.


----------



## RobertRedford

Amanda, The pics are beautiful! So happy for you! I wouldn't worry. I would wait for the doctor to tell you that something could be wrong before stressing. Dr. Google isn't always correct. 


Rachel, are you the one who was using the ferning microscope? I want to get one just to see if I can see anything swimming in OH's ejaculate.


----------



## pdxmom

hi girls....Kara and Amanda...so happy to c your little snuggly beans...Amanda try to relax ...honesty theres nto much to can do right now other than relax...n no stress is defenitley gud for the baby :) i know its all easer said than done...but stay positive hun...itsll all turn out well.

Cassidy...thanks for upping everyones spirits....its such a boost of energy and power wen just any one of us says sth positive in the otherwise feeling low atmosphere..saddle up girls...o time is coming and so let get bding and make those babies!!!!!


AFM im a busy bee today...getting the house preped for my in laws visit tomorrow...pheww...im already pooped...dono wat will happen wen they r here...on the bright side...i know tht this cycle is gonna by by really fast for me bcos i wont have much time to think :happydance: ....sooo loving the not getting time to stress over ttc feeling :haha:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Here's our little blob!! :)

Ultrasound tech said everything looks great! Baby is measuring 11mm, heart rate of 143bpm. She even said were implanted nice and the area around the sac is reinforced and strong and that my cervix is nice and long (which totally grossed me out)! lol

So SO happy to have everything going well this time!

Also, I think this picture makes baby look very much like an astronaut. lol
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, so cute! SO glad the ultrasound went well!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## MrsAmk

Amanda, I can totally see your baby's nose :) Dont worry. My sons 12 week profile literally was FLAT where his nose should have shown, but he was fine with a cute button nose! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love all the pictures ladies! Sorry I haven't been on today wedding decorations have taken over my life :haha:


----------



## VivianJean

Kara - adorable!

Katrina - what did you end up deciding with the decorations?


----------



## Cowgirl07

My friend is getting married tomorrow so we (other bridesmaids and her) decorated the hall, made bouquets and did programs today. Rehearsal is tonight.
I have been married for almost 9 months.


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> My friend is getting married tomorrow so we (other bridesmaids and her) decorated the hall, made bouquets and did programs today. Rehearsal is tonight.
> I have been married for almost 9 months.

hahahaha oooops... :dohh:

Sorry i've been a complete spaz the past two days- lots going on and none of it good. sorry i'm so spacey right now.


----------



## RobertRedford

have a good weekend ladies! I'm almost out of work for the day (woohoo) and we're headed a baseball game :)


----------



## RobertRedford

you know you're ttc when your purse looks like this: 

Wallet, Peanut Butter M&M's, Keys, Pepper Spray, Advil, and a FRER...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HWPG

Rr, haha. I took a test at work once and thought, 'ppl will just think it's a tampon, ha!" 
Cassidy, thank you. No more negative nelly until AFTER ovulation!


----------



## jury3

VivianJean-I second what Mirolee said! Don't stress about how your chart looks right now, it's too early to tell. Stick with the vag temping so it will be more consistent. 

Mirolee- :( You are not broken! You will get your baby, I promise you that! 

Morgan-I agree! The first tri preggo boards suck! All complaining or worrying. I'm on one board and it's so boring...lol I worry constantly, it is draining! I wouldn't have it any other way though!

Cassidy-LOL I love you! Always popping in as the cheerleader :) 

Nichole-I hope his spermies are in good shape!

Amanda-LOL! I giggled out loud about your purse...


----------



## clynn11

I know how hard it is to stay positive, but we just have to! We can't lose hope. We're all gonna be sitting here 10 years from now exchanging pictures of our kids and talking about how silly we are were for worrying we'd never have kids back then. (Yupp, you are all stuck with me FOREVER!!!! mwahahaha)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies.

Kara - yay for a good scan <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

frsttimemama said:


> Lol @ Mirolee! So true though. Really.. who has that much sex? That's tooooooo much! Sometimes I just like to snuggle. Lol.
> 
> Morgan, follow your heart on naming. It is your baby. I can't bring myself to, but to each their own.
> 
> Mommy, I'm a little superstitious, too. We aren't taking anything for a baby next time.. Hubby can go home and get it. It was AWFUL riding home with an empty car seat and diaper bag. Never again.
> 
> Bb, I had over 60 points on FF when it switched from VIP and I wasn't evn out yet and no BFP. I don't depend much on the points.
> 
> Ashlee, hope you feel better soon!!

i can't even imagine, i'm so sorry that you had to go through that hun :( 

and i only have 6 points on ovufriend :haha: but i'm also not symptom spotting!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> I know how hard it is to stay positive, but we just have to! We can't lose hope. We're all gonna be sitting here 10 years from now exchanging pictures of our kids and talking about how silly we are were for worrying we'd never have kids back then. (Yupp, you are all stuck with me FOREVER!!!! mwahahaha)

Lol!!


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-LOL I love it!


----------



## clynn11

This month is gonna be the month for me! It better be, i'm stepping up my game. I think softcups will be my savior! Lmao. We will see. DH better be in the mood to get down! Cuz it's happening whether he wants it or not!


----------



## frsttimemama

No, I'm not totally freaked out about the PCOS.. I am concerned a bit though. So even if my temps say I did, I may not have O'ed?? Hubby is convinced I shouldn't worry about it right now because I'm having periods so everything is working normally. I don't know.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Another temperature rise today, 10DPO, just waiting to see what tomorrow holds! Last month it dipped massively at 11DPO then AF arrived the next day!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ooo that's a good sign bb! Fx for a :bfp:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Hun. Just waiting to see what tomorrow's temperature holds. If it dips tomorrow I'm most likely out!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh I feel awful all of a sudden! I have a banging headache and heartburn that makes me feel sick! Off to bed for a nap with my son!


----------



## frsttimemama

I plan to ask my doctor all of those PCOS questions, but the one thing that makes me feel better is after my c-section, she said she didn't see a reason why I wouldn't get pregnant. I know she saw my uterus. Do you think she looked at my ovaries and other stuff while she was in there? I'm asking! Lol. I didn't start vajayjay temping this morning, but I actually didn't temp at all. I slept in late because I have to work a late evening shift at work tonight then a dayshift tomorrow. I will start it in the morning since i'll be awake early. Hubby and I had a heart to heart last night, and he feels like I'm freaking out over nothing at this point because everything is working like it should, or at least it appears to be. He feels like I shouldn't worry unless it quits. He said that my general practiotioner had no business saying I had pcos without testing first. I agree. Or at least testing after. He feels confident that we will be completely fine because I got pregnant once, had no problems with the pregnancy, and carried to term. On the one hand, I know he is right, but on the other, it's MY body that could be the problem.. I can't help but worry. I'm afraid that even though it appears to be working normally, it will stop if I do the wrong thing.. so first and foremost, I'm continuing on this weight loss journey. Hubby took me to dinner at one of our favorite places, just a little hole in the wall diner/bar. It was nice. And very yummy! I ate too much and it was bad for me and so good! Gotta splurge on occasion, but back to being good today. I'm sticking with the low carb diet that's supposed to be good for PCOS-er's because it worked before and seems to be working now. I plan to go ahead with the soft cups this cycle though. I need to do something to help myself. It was good to talk about it, and I know he wants it as much as I do, but he's more laid back and patient about it.. and I need it now. Lol


----------



## MrsAmk

5DPO today, and hard to stay positive. I have zero symptoms...no sore boobs, no more bloating (I woke up 2lbs lighter this morning and totally not bloated), no cramping, no sickness, no nothing. I feel great! Which kind of sucks! lol


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> No, I'm not totally freaked out about the PCOS.. I am concerned a bit though. So even if my temps say I did, I may not have O'ed?? Hubby is convinced I shouldn't worry about it right now because I'm having periods so everything is working normally. I don't know.

A period does not equal ovulation unfortunately. I don't have PCOS but I had pos opks and a temp shift. When my prog was tested it suggested no ovulation though. My doc and I agreed I was probably having a weak O (bad egg released). I ended up on clomid, got bfp 2nd month. So, it wouldn't hurt to call your doc and just let her know your concerned. Ask if she'll test your hormone levels. That's an easy way to see if everything is on track. It can help give you some peace of mind as well. Just a suggestion based on my experience! :)



brunettebimbo said:


> Another temperature rise today, 10DPO, just waiting to see what tomorrow holds! Last month it dipped massively at 11DPO then AF arrived the next day!

Oooohhhh! That could be a great thing :) 



MrsAmk said:


> 5DPO today, and hard to stay positive. I have zero symptoms...no sore boobs, no more bloating (I woke up 2lbs lighter this morning and totally not bloated), no cramping, no sickness, no nothing. I feel great! Which kind of sucks! lol

Lots of ladies have no symptoms and think they're out, then get a bfp! So don't give up hope!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I actually have an appt Tuesday with her for an annual exam so that will be perfect.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hrmmm... AF seems to be stopping *knock on wood* AF normally lasts for 7 days. I am not complaining or anything :haha: Is clomid known for shortening AF?


----------



## clynn11

I have no clue Nichole, but that's AWESOME!!! lol

Sandy- GL! Hope they give you some testing just to make sure everything is going great in there! Lol

Ladies in the TWW, FX for you! No symptoms does NOT mean you are out! Plenty of girls got pregnant the month they had nothing and totally thought there were out. Let's get some more BFP's going in here soon!!! GL!

You all are SO QUIET!! Where are my chatty cathy's?! Normally the thread has gone past 10 pages by the time I get to it in the mornings!!!! Lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

It's because it's Saturday. The thread usually moves slower on the weekends.


----------



## clynn11

Oooo look my chart is in my siggy now! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good, I like chart stalking! :lol:

I've no broadband at the minute, Hubby rang to complain on how slow it was this morning, they said they would fix it and ring back, we've now no broadband at all now. I've been on hold 15 minutes now!


----------



## clynn11

Your chart looks AWESOME BB


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not feeling very positive at all. My temperature rose last month then took a massive nose dive on 11DPO and AF arrived the next day!

This is last months chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NDTaber9211

It's weird your temp went up when you got AF. Normally it goes super low.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Was my first month of BCP so thinking my hormones were everywhere. My temperatures in themselves were higher last month too.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Did you change the time you took them? Later in the morning you will get higher temps. Idk how much BCP mess with your temps.


----------



## jury3

clynn11 said:


> Oooo look my chart is in my siggy now! Lol

It's about time!!! Now I can stalk your chart too! lol



NDTaber9211 said:


> Hrmmm... AF seems to be stopping *knock on wood* AF normally lasts for 7 days. I am not complaining or anything :haha: Is clomid known for shortening AF?

I have no idea...but it's definitely possible!



frsttimemama said:


> Julie, I actually have an appt Tuesday with her for an annual exam so that will be perfect.

Good! Hopefully she'll be cooperative in helping you figure things out.



NDTaber9211 said:


> It's weird your temp went up when you got AF. Normally it goes super low.

I thought the same thing. Mine's done that once or twice before though. No idea why that happens!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope always around 6.30am :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well your chart really does look awesome so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jury3

Where are Nikki and Rachel????????????


----------



## frsttimemama

My doctor is super! She even gave us the okay to TTC starting this month which is only two and a half months after a c-section! (Probably because she knew I would anyway.. lol) She really gets how I feel and seemed as devastated as we were about our little guy. I'm thankful I picked her at random! Will they be able to do any labs that day? That will be CD 9 for me.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, your chart looks great! Try not to stress :)


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> My doctor is super! She even gave us the okay to TTC starting this month which is only two and a half months after a c-section! (Probably because she knew I would anyway.. lol) She really gets how I feel and seemed as devastated as we were about our little guy. I'm thankful I picked her at random! Will they be able to do any labs that day? That will be CD 9 for me.

Normally they do CD3 testing and then CD21 (7dpo) testing. So, she might not do it that day.


----------



## clynn11

I haven't seen Nikki on in a while, I think Rachel chimed in a few pages back about the second thread.


----------



## frsttimemama

Well, that's okay. I can wait, as long as she wants to do something to make me feel less crazy. Lol


----------



## clynn11

Just noticed this will be the 11th cycle since I joined FF. Ouch, makes it a lot more real that it's taking a while. Short cycles are nice, but that's a lot more chances i've missed.... :/ 

I try to not let myself get down about it though. I look back on BD timing and it's been HORRIBLE most of the time. There's only 5 months where we even had the slightest chance, and usually that was only with 1 BD within fertile period each month. I'm determined for our BD timing to be great this month since Kevin's FINALLY starting to feel better.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh sorry Cassidy :? But like you said most of those cycles you guys didn't have a lot of chance because Kevin was too sick to bd. I'm sure that now he's feeling better you'll see that BFP soon! Got my FX for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks for the reassurance about my charts girls. I'm hoping it won't dip tomorrow!

Just spent and hour at A&E. My son decided that he would dip his arm cast in the bath tonight! Rang the advice line 111 and they said we had to take him up. A&E said its ok and should dry out!


----------



## frsttimemama

Awe Cassidy! I can totally sympathize -- it took me 10 months last time. Ugh!! Hopefully now that your husband is feeling better, this will be your cycle! This is my third already. I never expected to be here, but you ladies are amazing and that helps.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> I have no clue Nichole, but that's AWESOME!!! lol
> 
> Sandy- GL! Hope they give you some testing just to make sure everything is going great in there! Lol
> 
> Ladies in the TWW, FX for you! No symptoms does NOT mean you are out! Plenty of girls got pregnant the month they had nothing and totally thought there were out. Let's get some more BFP's going in here soon!!! GL!
> 
> You all are SO QUIET!! Where are my chatty cathy's?! Normally the thread has gone past 10 pages by the time I get to it in the mornings!!!! Lol

 It's cause its the weekend! 

Hope everyone is having a good saturday :) Its sooo freakin hot so I stayed home, OH is in Chico playing a softball tournament. IN regards to TTC'ing, I ordered him countboost, because I want to see what his SA is before and after taking it for 3 months.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm so anxious for my appointment now. Hoooooopefully, everything is okay. I'm ready for AF to leave so I can start BD'ing, O hopefully, and wait. The worst thing is that it feels like it's all I think about! I think I need an intervention! Lol


----------



## jury3

That's totally normal! I spent so much time on the computer googling everything to do with ttc, eventually I ran out of things to google! All I could do was look at this thread all day and hope everyone else was as obsessed as I was so I could talk about ttc all day! Eventually I had to find other things to do to occupy myself...I was even obsessed at work and was afraid I'd get in trouble lol


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> That's totally normal! I spent so much time on the computer googling everything to do with ttc, eventually I ran out of things to google! All I could do was look at this thread all day and hope everyone else was as obsessed as I was so I could talk about ttc all day! Eventually I had to find other things to do to occupy myself...I was even obsessed at work and was afraid I'd get in trouble lol

me too. i'm trying to stop, but its so hard and time consuming (and thought consuming!)


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG if anyone ever looked in my search engine history I'd probably be committed!! LOL


----------



## morganwhite7

Lmao Kara I was just thinking the same thing the other day, maybe I should delete my crazy TTC googles related to creamy cm or cervix position lol!! They would be like WTF?!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm lurking......


----------



## Disneybaby26

My dog took my bottle of prenatals off the counter last night, opened the childlock and ate God knows how many if them...poor guy thinks he can have babies!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ahhh thank goodness, I'm not crazy or alone!! Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy I would def recommend showing your doc your chart to see if you O'd! It will give her everything she needs to know. Bc periods happen ovulation or not! (DHs don't know anything lol) Not to worry you like I said, but they may try Clomid or something to help you out faster. You want to see post ovulation temps .4-.5 higher than all of your pre-O temps!

Also spotting like you had could be caused by low progesterone or an LP defect, all caused by pcos. My sister has it and her cycles are crazy confusing!!

But that's what Clomid is for! :)

Is your doc a reproductive specialist or just an OB? I would ask for them to monitor one cycle to assure you things are working good. (6dpo Prog test, ovary scan to see if there are follicles w/ eggs)


----------



## jury3

RACHEL!!! Glad you're still here :)

Kara-Oh no! Poor pup lol Luckily my dogs are little and can't reach too much!


----------



## Disneybaby26

He gets into everything, I've come home and found him sleeping on the kitchen table! He's my gentle, curious, giant! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks, Morgan, I definitely plan to. Looking at last months chart, I'm not sure if they are or not. Ugh.


----------



## clynn11

Your scan is coming up soon Rachel!!! You must be SO excited!


----------



## goldstns

HELLO!!! So Sorry Iv been MIA... just got back in town and was having issues with internet on our trip.

I don't think I can read all 100+ pages... can someone PLEASE fill me in.

Missed ya'll!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like I'm out :( Temperature dip as expected. AF will probably arrive in the morning.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry BB!! :( Maybe it will go back up? That dip isn't as drastic as some I have seen for AF. You're not out til she shows!

AFM, off to again work on my other day off on 4.5 hours of sleep. Ew. I temped the other way this morning, an hour early, and it was high like Friday's. What the heck? Starting to feel down.. and broken! Should I take the other temps out so FF doesn't take them into consideration?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry I can't help much with your chart. I'm still really new to it, it does look strange though!

Girls if AF does come tomorrow it means my LP is just 11 days. I know that isn't really bad but I know 12-14 is better. I've been taking Vitamin B6 since the beginning of this cycle which managed to bring O forward by 20 days! Should I be trying something else for LP?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ow ow ow ow. I keep getting really sharp pains in my cervix. I can't even stand up! X


----------



## frsttimemama

That's okay .. I'm just frustrated. I feel like I'll never be normal. I shouldn't even be worrying about it. If our baby hadn't passed away, I would be taking BCP and not even worrying about all of this business. Isn't it ironic?!

I would say the cervix pains are odd.. and if the vitamins brought your O day up 20 days, I would keep taking them for awhile and see what happens next cycle if you don't get your BFP. 

I think my ticket is off a day? Today is CD 7, not Cd 6.. but it was right yesterday. Weird. Maybe it will fix itself.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Says CD7 for me :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- you're back!!! We were starting to get worried about you!! How was your trip ?? Not too much to report, the majority are in the first half of their cycles I think!

Morgan+I both had great early scans with little heartbeats and Waves had a beautiful 13 week scan complete with 3D!!

We actually decided to make a second thread for the preggos when we could talk and blab away about preggo related stuff. Everyone is still using this as the primary thread, no ones leaving this group! I'll try to post the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/1998023-babymamas-15.html


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies sorry I have been missing too! My friends wedding was wonderful and I think I looked pretty fantastic! Still waiting to O...


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's awesome, Katrina-glad it went well!! Looks like it's time to start the bd-a-thin for you!! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

BB- that's only a little temp dip, you're not out until the :witch: shows! I still think your chart looks amazing. 

Sandy-after looking at both charts, it looks to me like maybe your estrogen is a little low. You get a huge drop to start your cycle then your temp goes back up. Maybe have some tests to see if your estrogen is low next time you see your doctor? Maca root would probably help you with balancing your hormones.

Katrina- glad you had lots of fun at your friends wedding!


----------



## pdxmom

Gud morning ladies...got my smiley positive opk this am :)...happy happy happy...cd12 n positive opk..yaaayy


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Gud morning ladies...got my smiley positive opk this am :)...happy happy happy...cd12 n positive opk..yaaayy

Yay!! I wish I got positive opk that soon! Have fun with bd-a-thon ;)


----------



## wavescrash

Has anyone here ever had their make-up done at the MAC counter (or similar counter) at the mall before?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I have lots for casino nights/weddings!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I buy most of my products through them so it's usually free...I think free with a 3 product purchase?!?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tend to check CM a few times a day. It was creamy this morning and now its creamy with EWCM mixed in. Do I leave it as creamy on my chart or change to EWCM?


----------



## Disneybaby26

BB-you record your most fertile CM for the day, so that would be EWCM if you're seeing that today!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> BB- that's only a little temp dip, you're not out until the :witch: shows! I still think your chart looks amazing.
> 
> Sandy-after looking at both charts, it looks to me like maybe your estrogen is a little low. You get a huge drop to start your cycle then your temp goes back up. Maybe have some tests to see if your estrogen is low next time you see your doctor? Maca root would probably help you with balancing your hormones.
> 
> Katrina- glad you had lots of fun at your friends wedding!

Thanks. I'm really scared my hormones ARE out of whack. Im going to ask her to check stuff out on Tuesday when I see her. Im nervous about taking OTC stuff, but i have read that it can be helpful. If I know all is well, maybe I can relax and it will be easier.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> BB- that's only a little temp dip, you're not out until the :witch: shows! I still think your chart looks amazing.
> 
> Sandy-after looking at both charts, it looks to me like maybe your estrogen is a little low. You get a huge drop to start your cycle then your temp goes back up. Maybe have some tests to see if your estrogen is low next time you see your doctor? Maca root would probably help you with balancing your hormones.
> 
> Katrina- glad you had lots of fun at your friends wedding!
> 
> Thanks. I'm really scared my hormoeasierE out of whack. Im going to ask her to check stuff out on Tuesday when I see her. If I know all is well, maybe I can relax and it will be easier.Click to expand...

Good luck! Hopefully all is well and your body is just getting back to normal after the pregnancy.


So...I've figured out how I'm going to distract myself this cycle. I'm like super nerdy and like to make costumes, like if I could afford it I would totally go to comic con every year and go all out making costumes, but alas I am on limited funds so I am stuck with just Halloween. Last year I made Alice from resident evil 3 down to sewing the star shorts and tea dying and sandpaper to look worn. This year I think I'm going to do Khaleesi's costume from the Red Waste. Should be a bit more of a challenge. Not sure what fabric to use yet but at least it will keep me busy during all the waiting! Sorry for geeking out a bit, but for the first time in a while I'm pretty excited lol


----------



## jury3

Nikki-Glad you're back! How was your trip?

BB-You aren't out til she shows! Do you normally get EWCM? That could be a good sign :)

frsttime-I would just leave the temps in there. When it gets to be O time and you know you've O'd but FF isn't giving you crosshairs, then you might remove some temps. Don't worry about it until then. It's not a big deal right now.

Katrina-Glad you had a good time at the wedding!

Sonia-We know what you'll be doing for a few days :winkwink: Get it girl!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did at 6DPO last month then watery and creamy leading up to AF. 

Feeling really down tonight :( I've eaten like a frigging horse! Now dreading weigh in on Wednesday!

Hope you girls are ok :)


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Gud morning ladies...got my smiley positive opk this am :)...happy happy happy...cd12 n positive opk..yaaayy
> 
> Yay!! I wish I got positive opk that soon! Have fun with bd-a-thon ;)Click to expand...

Ash this is the first time EVER tht ive got a positive opk on cd12...lasst time it was cd14 which was the earliest ever for me...this mth cd12...huh...starting to wonder wat goin on...oh well...as long as its positive....however...even tho the cd digi was positive the wondfo is very negative...im just gonna take the positive and go from there...i anyways trust the cb digis more than wondfos :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> BB- that's only a little temp dip, you're not out until the :witch: shows! I still think your chart looks amazing.
> 
> Sandy-after looking at both charts, it looks to me like maybe your estrogen is a little low. You get a huge drop to start your cycle then your temp goes back up. Maybe have some tests to see if your estrogen is low next time you see your doctor? Maca root would probably help you with balancing your hormones.
> 
> Katrina- glad you had lots of fun at your friends wedding!
> 
> Thanks. I'm really scared my hormoeasierE out of whack. Im going to ask her to check stuff out on Tuesday when I see her. If I know all is well, maybe I can relax and it will be easier.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! Hopefully all is well and your body is just getting back to normal after the pregnancy.
> 
> 
> So...I've figured out how I'm going to distract myself this cycle. I'm like super nerdy and like to make costumes, like if I could afford it I would totally go to comic con every year and go all out making costumes, but alas I am on limited funds so I am stuck with just Halloween. Last year I made Alice from resident evil 3 down to sewing the star shorts and tea dying and sandpaper to look worn. This year I think I'm going to do Khaleesi's costume from the Red Waste. Should be a bit more of a challenge. Not sure what fabric to use yet but at least it will keep me busy during all the waiting! Sorry for geeking out a bit, but for the first time in a while I'm pretty excited lolClick to expand...

That sounds brilliant!! I wish I was more creative!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Sonia!!


----------



## clynn11

7 days to O and counting!

Ash that is soooo awesome! Do it!

Sonia, yay for O'ing!!! Get to BD'ing girl!

BB- you are NOT out until AF shows! I too engorge myself with food when I get all depressed about TTC. Lol, not good, but I totally understand :hugs:

Oh and someone remind me to temp!!!!! Lol I suck so bad at remembering and when I set an alarm I always wake up just before it goes off and forget and get up. Grrrrr.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- Awesome idea w/ the costumes it will keep your mind occupied!! a bean is coming for you newlyweds soon- I just know it!

Cass- lmao tape the thermo to the top if your cell phone or whatever alarm goes off, that way you won't get up and there's no way you can miss it. Gotta untape it to snooze!! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Gud morning ladies...got my smiley positive opk this am :)...happy happy happy...cd12 n positive opk..yaaayy
> 
> Yay!! I wish I got positive opk that soon! Have fun with bd-a-thon ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Ash this is the first time EVER tht ive got a positive opk on cd12...lasst time it was cd14 which was the earliest ever for me...this mth cd12...huh...starting to wonder wat goin on...oh well...as long as its positive....however...even tho the cd digi was positive the wondfo is very negative...im just gonna take the positive and go from there...i anyways trust the cb digis more than wondfos :flower:Click to expand...

Probably just the clomid kicking ass! I hate waiting 16-18 days for o :/ FX you catch that egg or eggs!



clynn11 said:


> 7 days to O and counting!
> 
> Ash that is soooo awesome! Do it!
> 
> Sonia, yay for O'ing!!! Get to BD'ing girl!
> 
> BB- you are NOT out until AF shows! I too engorge myself with food when I get all depressed about TTC. Lol, not good, but I totally understand :hugs:
> 
> Oh and someone remind me to temp!!!!! Lol I suck so bad at remembering and when I set an alarm I always wake up just before it goes off and forget and get up. Grrrrr.

You're so close! Start BDing girl! I wish I was only 7 days away! 

I'm so stoked to start this costume. The top is going to be difficult because its an odd fabric but I think it will be pretty awesome. I've been stalking cosplay boards all morning lol. I know...super nerdy


----------



## VivianJean

Hey girls

stuff has been pretty messed up over here so I've not been keeping up at all. Sorry I'll try to go back and see what is going on with everyone this afternoon.

DH isn't coming down anymore - I got my immigration biometric interview mid-way through when he was meant to be here so now I'm coming to Denver but it means we miss O by a day.

I'm upset.

There are other things going on that is making me wonder if I should even be in a relationship atm ... sometimes I wonder if I would be better off alone with the dogs rather than try to do this relationship from afar. 

No more news on jobs for either of us. It's at a point where I wish I had married someone in my field because right now there is a total disconnect between who I am and what I do and what he thinks I am and what he thinks I want to do... and more to the point, WHERE that can happen.

I've never considered getting divorced. It seems like its a huge mess... but today I found myself thinking.... if this really doesn't get any better and I have to change completely who I am in terms of how I define myself as a creative individual with ambitions.... what would divorce look like and how would it all shake out. And then of course I felt instantly guilty...

what's better - sticking it out and working through with the possibility of never getting it right or finding someone who can better understand who you are as a person?

Would DH be better off with someone who DID want to be a SAHM and didn't want a career? Am I taking that away from him by being his wife.

I'm so sad and confused today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your feeling that way Hun, I honestly don't know what to say as I've never been career driven. I hope you sort something out soon. 

Someone please kick me in the face. I'm a mess tonight, major hormonage going on! I'm fighting back the tears. I've not been TTC even half as long as some of you women and I already feel an emotional mess! :cry:


----------



## HWPG

Hey girls, I am soooo tired, can't catch up right now. VJ, that is a really really tough spot to be in, and something that doesn't have an easy answer. It requires some soul searching. I've been down the divorce path, and it carries a lot of consequences with it as well. Deep thoughts and hugs.
Afm, got my smiley today. I think I'm..... Cd15 maybe? So.... Pizza, beer, and sex on my menu tonight ;)
Will try to catch up tomorrow....


----------



## clynn11

Wooohooo Mirolee!!!! Catch that egg girl!!!!

Amelia :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. This is something you're going to have to think on long and hard, and maybe talk to DH about it. Ask him if he expects you to be SAHM and give up your career, if so- it sounds like that is the opposite of what you want and you may need to re-evaluate things. You got married for a reason and obviously love each other, I think the distance is playing a HUGE role in all of these issues. If one of you could get a job near the other it seems like things may be so much easier, but that is obviously easier said than done. I am sending so much love and positive vibes your way :hugs: <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like a good night! :lol:


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Has anyone here ever had their make-up done at the MAC counter (or similar counter) at the mall before?

Yep-- it's great. I think it's free with a $35 purchase. I go a few times a year to get all of my make up there and get it done then 

Welcome home Nikki!! Hope you had a great trip! 

Ash, love the idea. Worst case scenario, you just get to spend your time being creative.

Sooo hot here today. Dying. Nothing new. Nothing exciting.


----------



## jury3

No one can answer that for you unfortunately...I'm divorced. It's hard! It took a while to heal and know that I did the right thing. My advice is to really make sure you know what you are giving up and make sure you'd be willing to deal with it afterwards. Not an easy place to be in :hugs:

Mirolee-Woo! Bd girl!


----------



## RobertRedford

Can someone explain the use of mucinex during TTC to me?


----------



## clynn11

I think it just thins your mucous in your body so it gives you more CM during O time? Not 100% sure, I have no problem with CM so I don't use it lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

It's an expectorant-basically just "thins out" the mucous in your body...made for the nose, works for the vag...lol

You have to get the one with just the expectorant though, the other one has something for drying you out that would be no bueno!


----------



## asmcsm

I don't have a problem with cm either, but the robitussin gave me a crap load of extra cm which is even better. Just make sure the Only active ingredient is guaifenesin.


----------



## RobertRedford

interesting..will have to try it. when do you take it?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amelia - I totally get your situation. But ours was kind of reversed. In 2006 I left nursing school and DH and I moved to Boston for his job. Then 2 years later his job moved us to SC. Once we got here, they decided he had to travel so he was back in New England for months at a time. I got tired of following him around for his career and not being able to pursue my own. So finally I gave him an ultimatum, come home, find another job or I QUIT. As much as I love him, I was miserable not being with him and feeling like my life was on hold. He chose to come home....he made 2-3 grand a week....now he's a cop. But I think being together is worth a lot more. It upset him and probably demasculated him a bit in the beginning, but overall it was a better decision for us. You have to choose what is better for you both. If your career is more important than your choice is clear. If you love him and want a family then go where he is. It's a tough one. Been there though. 

Amanda - I took it beginning 4-5 days before o. I always had good cm but it thins it out so I figured it would help the troops navigate through better if it was a little thinner.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-I have never been career driven either, I have always been more of a family person. But I know you love him and your relationship is worth it! Maybe you guys should move somewhere new. Go with the flow. 
AFM: I am so tired, dh went and got me subway.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> interesting..will have to try it. when do you take it?

I took 2tsp 2 times a day once in the morning when I got up then again when I got home from work around 5-6. I took it for about 5 days leading up to o


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm anxious to see how temping goes since I switched methods.. I'm also so anxious for my appointment. I need reassurance and answers. TTC could make a woman lose her mind.. for real! 

Amelia, I'm sorry you're in such a difficult place. I can't say I have been there or that I have good advice, but I wish I did. All I can suggest is to listen to your heart. I love my job, but I'm more family oriented. I would give it up in a split second. Im also fortunate that I can get a job anywhere in my field. I wish you.the best in.figuring it out.


----------



## goldstns

my trip was AMAZING! we did EVERYTHING we wanted to do. We had our first baby shower... so nice!!! We spent time with both of our families. For our Anniversary we went to the science and industry museum (yes we are both science DORKS), went to melting pot for dinner and went swimming at our wonderful hotel that his parents got us for the night. We were surprised by champagne (DH drank) and strawberries dipped in chocolate at the hotel because his parents set that up for our anniversary. We spend a day at his families lake house, I got a little burnt from the sun... but LOVED it! We then went to Cleveland for the last part of our trip to visit my family. We really had a wonderful trip. 

Then today we spent ALOT of money.... we got 
1. crib (bought it before our trip but it arrived today)
2. stroller travel kit (includes car seat and such)
3. video monitor (for free for spending so much money at baby r us)
4. dresser for baby's room... got Alia 2 free stuffed animals for this purchase
5. gliding chair and ottoman (they are WAY more expensive then need be!)

Next step is painting her room next weekend!!! Then putting it together (some of it is back ordered for a bit). 

For her shower we got:
lots of little stuff, high chair, baby bath (like a baby jacuzzi), mobile for the crib

PS I owe you all a bump pic... getting big!

OHHH... best for last... DH HAS BEEN HIRED AS A FED!!! OUR AMAZING HEALTH INSURANCE STARTS IN 2 WEEKS! he starts Monday, but health insurance starts after his first pay check. and he got a tiny increase in salary!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, that all sounds WONDERFUL! Would you mind PM'ing me your address? I have your gift ready to send! So glad you had a good vacation!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> interesting..will have to try it. when do you take it?
> 
> I took 2tsp 2 times a day once in the morning when I got up then again when I got home from work around 5-6. I took it for about 5 days leading up to oClick to expand...

Thanks! I generally don't have a problem with cm either but i guess its worth taking.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies sorry I have been MIA. DH and I are kind of going through some personal stuff and then we went to the river today with some friends. I got ROASTED in the sun. My sunscreen must have been crap or something because geez! My shoulders and chest look like a lobster. I'll be catching up here in a minute.


----------



## RobertRedford

sorry that you're having a hard time with personal stuff, Nichole! I really hope all gets better. 

I've been doing a lot of reading re: varicocele, and the majority of what i read states that it doesn't cause infertility in men. Which is great on one hand and terrible on the other. OH and I have been in a bit of a hard spot regarding TTC/ his SA. I really want him to go do it and do it NOW but he is hesitant, and for good reason, but i really need some answers! I can't seem to get him to understand this longing for baby and desire to have a baby now.

Sorry, rant over. I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning girls :hi:


----------



## brunettebimbo

No sign of AF yet, slight cramps and swimming in EWCM! I think she usually arrives in the afternoon (10.20am here right now) so we will see!


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

Wow - so much to catch up on.

BB - hoping the EWCM and extreme hunger are good signs! Fingers crossed no AF!

VJ - that sounds really sad and tough. My husband is divorced and it hit him hard...I'm career driven and, although he is in a totally different field (IT vs law) he is very supportive. My last relationship, he wasn't and he resented my career. Walking away was hard but I'm so glad I did.
Husby and I did long distance for about 9months and it was really rough.
I think you should sit down and really talk to him...if that's an option?

Afm - waiting to o. My ticker says 8 days but will hopefully be between Friday and Monday...eep!


----------



## frsttimemama

So I get that temps don't mean much individually and it's all about the big picture, but it feels like this big picture is going to be MUCH different this cycle than last. My pre-O temps are as high and maybe higher this cycle than my "post-O" temps last cycle. And it's really kinda getting me down because nothing else is different besides method. And maybe that's it. Maybe it will be different in a good way.. I do t know yet. I also feel frustrated because Hubby is so optimistic that he doesn't understand why I feel like something might be out of whack.. Tomorrow afternoon cannot come fast enough to suit me.


----------



## morganwhite7

SANDY- VAGINAL temps are always like 2 degrees hotter!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't worry, & when in doubt have yourself a Google! Lol. That is totally normal to have much higher hooha temps. It's a much warmer spot! ;)

(At the end of this cycle, as long as your temps go up at least .4 and STAY up post-O then you are good! Don't worry about what temp range they are in, it's only bc you switched methods. Hopefully this gives you much better insight!!! :))

P.S. GO SONIA & MIROLEEEEE !!!!!! :sex:


----------



## mommyxofxone

VivianJean said:


> Hey girls
> 
> stuff has been pretty messed up over here so I've not been keeping up at all. Sorry I'll try to go back and see what is going on with everyone this afternoon.
> 
> DH isn't coming down anymore - I got my immigration biometric interview mid-way through when he was meant to be here so now I'm coming to Denver but it means we miss O by a day.
> 
> I'm upset.
> 
> There are other things going on that is making me wonder if I should even be in a relationship atm ... sometimes I wonder if I would be better off alone with the dogs rather than try to do this relationship from afar.
> 
> No more news on jobs for either of us. It's at a point where I wish I had married someone in my field because right now there is a total disconnect between who I am and what I do and what he thinks I am and what he thinks I want to do... and more to the point, WHERE that can happen.
> 
> I've never considered getting divorced. It seems like its a huge mess... but today I found myself thinking.... if this really doesn't get any better and I have to change completely who I am in terms of how I define myself as a creative individual with ambitions.... what would divorce look like and how would it all shake out. And then of course I felt instantly guilty...
> 
> what's better - sticking it out and working through with the possibility of never getting it right or finding someone who can better understand who you are as a person?
> 
> Would DH be better off with someone who DID want to be a SAHM and didn't want a career? Am I taking that away from him by being his wife.
> 
> I'm so sad and confused today.

hun no one could tell you what to do in that instance. i personally could not be in a long distance relationship when DATING nevermind marriage. my dh had been thinking about going into the marines, and if he had i never would've of dated him. mind you he had decided not to just before we met, but i told him if he was going in i never would've had anything to do with him, because it would've been too emotional for me. Basically, i know myself, and what i can handle, and that wasn't something for me. 

Is this something you can handle? is he expecting you to 'change' if a baby comes ? i mean sometimes we do just because our mommy ways change us into someone different than we were before we had a baby, but he shouldn't expect it of you just because you have a child. tons of people go back to work after. Me, i could't leave dd, but, that's how I am. most of my friends went crazy just on maternity leave. Know yourself. What do YOU want. sit and think about it, take some time, think about what you feel you can handle, and then talk to him about it. make sure you know exactly what you want before discussing.



brunettebimbo said:


> Sorry your feeling that way Hun, I honestly don't know what to say as I've never been career driven. I hope you sort something out soon.
> 
> Someone please kick me in the face. I'm a mess tonight, major hormonage going on! I'm fighting back the tears. I've not been TTC even half as long as some of you women and I already feel an emotional mess! :cry:

oh hun, so sorry!!!! saw af didn't come yet!!!!!! fx'd!!! are you testing today?



HWPG said:


> Hey girls, I am soooo tired, can't catch up right now. VJ, that is a really really tough spot to be in, and something that doesn't have an easy answer. It requires some soul searching. I've been down the divorce path, and it carries a lot of consequences with it as well. Deep thoughts and hugs.
> Afm, got my smiley today. I think I'm..... Cd15 maybe? So.... Pizza, beer, and sex on my menu tonight ;)
> Will try to catch up tomorrow....

wooo hoooo hope you get the bd in!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

Still no sign of AF and have lots of EWCM. Just bought some cheap dip sticks in town and I'm sure I can see something! On my phone so will have to upload a few separate ones!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm, started symptom spotting even though i said i wouldn't, haven't temped in a few days- feel awesome about that! meant to this am but sleep was terrible. 

9 dpo. testing on friday. i thought about testing early, but looked at my chart, and thought well, really, only a few days left til we test, so, just wait it out. i can manage!!! it's when i get to 12 dpo that i start caving.


----------



## mommyxofxone

bb i think i see something!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/DED3345A-94EA-43D8-BE81-94ECC2368302-546-0000001F9AE00A3B_zpsd67c874e.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/CD93E5CD-52DE-4003-BAB7-33E30A0964C0-546-0000001FA0A4D699_zps20fa333b.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/FF880CF6-9DA6-46E2-BF82-7BB73E24EADA-546-0000001FB00DCF96_zpsf0e395c0.jpg

Can you see anything?


----------



## mommyxofxone

dammit now i can't tell, i thought i could on the first one, and it's like i think i can but not sure ifi'm imagining it?


----------



## wavescrash

I see a faint, second, pink line in all but the last one and I think that's just the lighting. Plus I'm on my phone.


----------



## goldstns

bb- sorry I am bad with this game... but I dont see anything

Nichole- hope your personal stuff gets better... and put on that aloe!


----------



## VivianJean

Girl i totally see something on the second one!! 9dpo - test again after a hold!!

Holy wowzers that'd be a FAST first BFP for this month :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm 12DPO. I'm a bugger for faint lines! Had them last month yet no real BFP! AF is due today so if nothing by Wednesday I will test with my FRER :) I've 2 more dipsticks to use.


----------



## MrsAmk

Morning girls! 7dpo here today...still testing out my trigger :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, I thought I saw something on the first but nothing on the second two. Hopefully you'll get your BFP! 

Nichole, hope your personal stuff gets figured out!!

Morgan, thanks for the reassurance. The PCOS conversation really did me in. Lol. If I think about it, I'm pretty much screwed.


----------



## VivianJean

Thanks girls for weighing in on my issue with DH. I think part of the problem is... who wants to spend the few precious moments we have on the phone each day talking about things that could break us up?

But... that being said, we started that conversation last night by accident. It went ok, not great but ok.

I think part of the problem is,... I'm not really the person he married. I've changed a lot and I'm not sure we are as compatible at this moment as we were because we've been in two different environments for almost 2 years now. It's like putting two different rocks at two different depth in the earth's crust... different pressure, different temperatures, different environments mean different rocks.

Right now, I'm not sure that we have been in the same environment long enough to be the same rocks- I have no idea what it's been like for him in Boulder and he has no idea what it has been like for me in LA. We haven' had the chance to spend time in each other's environment. 

I want to work through it. I'm not ready to walk away. I have a very close friend and they keep asking me why I won't walk if I'm unhappy or if I'm not sure this is going to work and my answer is that I don't feel like we've done everything yet that demonstrates it won't work... maybe I'm being naive.

I AM scared that i'll move to boulder and not like it because I won't feel fulfilled and I'm terrified he will move to LA and then not feel like it was worth it.

Anyway, rant over. I went to the gym this morning to fix my wobbly legs (if only it was the case that going ONE fixed that! lol) and I'm taking the puppies out for a walk now. 

I CAN'T WAIT to see what today has in store for our little team of ladies. 

I'm sorry Nichole that things have been a bit rubbish for you - I agree - aloe aloe aloe x


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Amelia. That's an awful position to be in. Your rock analogy makes sense, but I still say follow your heart. :) it will tell you.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I didn't mean to scare you I just know lots of PCOS stories from BnB and IRL and they worried for NO REASON! It really is an easy fix with Clomid and that last thing we'd want for you is to keep going through cycles on here and feeling down every month when you could be doing something to fix it! You gotta get ovulating regularly. Idk but if it were me I'd want to find out sooner to fix it, that's why I mentioned it to you. I just couldn't believe they didn't tell you that stuff since you're TTC. Your appointment tomorrow will give you alllll the answers you need to continue on this journey, and maybe this time it won't take as long! :) 

We have plenty of girls on here who have had anovulatory months (MYSELF INCLUDED after baby it took me TWO WHOLE CYCLES to even OVULATE again!!! Don't be discouraged, gain power though knowledge! :))

Molly- I am very excited for you sweetie. Hope this IUI did the trick! FX'd!!


----------



## frsttimemama

You didn't scare me.. at least not anymore than I already was. Lol. :) I had just kinda put it out of my mind, thinking that maybe things are okay because I'm having periods. I definitely want to know if not. I don't want to waste time not ovulating... Hubby isn't crazy about the clomid though because of the risk.iof multiples.. he didn't say no, but he just wasn't really keen on it.


----------



## HWPG

firsttime - a few things in no particular order, except how they come to my brain.
clomid only increases multiples by a little bit. i think something like 3% (normal) to 8% (clomid). plus, you can also take the clomid from days 5-9 instead of 3-7, which produces less eggs but of higher quality. plus, take it from women here who have been on clomid: most have singletons. plus the drs dont give you a higher dosage than just enough to get you ovulating, starting at 25mg/day. so you can start REALLY low and go up from there. plus! you know you can conceive on your own, so even if your cycles are out of whack now, you may only need a tiny push in the right direction to normalize everything out. (see how many "pluses" are on your side?) :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol thanks Mirolee! I'm totally on board with it.. maybe I just need to present him with the info :) As far as statistics of multiples, we just dont buy into statistics much these days. From a statistical standpoint, what happened to our son is called velamentous cord insertion. It only occurs in 1% of single pregnancies. Its detectable with ultrasound. I had over 20 ultrasounds to monitor for IUGR due to bloood pressure. It just never should have happened from the statistical standpoint. I. would love to try it.. but convincing him at this point will.be difficult. After my appointment and talking to my doctor, he may be more on board though.


----------



## wavescrash

I hate to switch topics randomly but I could use some suggestions on wedding planning stuff.

For my wedding I was thinking of doing water bottles with customized labels as one of our drink choices. We're also going to have some beer and I was thinking of doing soda as well as pink lemonade, sweet tea & regular lemonade. With the lemonades & tea, I wanted to do something I saw on Pinterest and have pre-poured drinks in mason jars with lids like this...

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/5a/90/db/5a90db889efbec3d0f83b2a17be5d558.jpg

You can't really do that with soda or beer so then I was thinking of just having mason jar cups as "favors" for everyone and they can just use it throughout the night. I've seen that a million times on Pinterest as well lol. But then I worry about having enough of the soda, tea, lemonades to last the evening. And serving them in a "pretty" fashion. I wanted to do something like this (below) but I know it'll need refilled throughout the night and I wasn't sure how to go about that. Should I just keep jugs or whatever of it in coolers under the table and refill as needed?

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/12/bb/05/12bb05e9b09daf33d725332e10d5043a.jpg

OH doesn't want cans of beer, he wants kegs but I'm pretty sure that the alcohol permit we need to get won't allow for kegs in the state park. I also feel like they may not allow glass bottles either and that's understandable. I know that's how it is for our family reunions. So that would leave cans as our only option but he said that looks white trash and I can see how he'd feel that way. Any suggestions on how to "class" it up? I know everyone gets customized koozies or whatever you want to call them but I feel like it's a waste of money and I don't want to do TOO many "favors." I'm already wanting to do the water bottles (we'd serve water bottles anyway and it's not too much more work/money to add the custom labels) and a cookie bar and then maybe those mason jars so wouldn't a koozie be too much?

Also, which customized water bottle label do you like best?
1, 2, 3 (with this one you can change how the "logo" looks in the middle. You can see the options on the Etsy page with the choices you're given & I would choose the one in the middle all the way on the bottom) or 4.

Just for fun, this is the ring bearer "pillow" we're going to use. I love that it becomes a Christmas tree ornament afterward!

If anyone has suggestions/input, I'm all ears! Thanks.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-awesome wedding ideas! 
Nichole-I hope things are better today. 
AFM:waiting to O I have a feeling it will happen soon since my opk is getting darker. I wreaked my bridesmaid dress last night-it was great!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awwwh Waves love the 1st one, but they are all cute. I just think it looks the most interesting. 

And I <3 <3 <3 the mason jar idea, how cute & classy !!! 

Lol you are making me crave a wedding re-do! We will get married again once we have all of our babies. Jaxon got the first. I am excited, it gives me something to look forward to after all these babies. Awh and I can dress em all up in white, I just can't wait :)


----------



## VivianJean

I LOVE the lemonade idea and I love the first bottle label.

For our wedding we had a "signature" drink and punch (it was a HOT summer wedding in Brooklyn). The signature drink was not too girly not too boyish - dark and stormies and it made it easy to serve drinks because they were delicious and looked awesome in the glasses. The punch also made it simple to serve drinks quickly and it added color to everything

Are you going to be having people serving drinks or help yourself style? If people are pouring you COULD have the mason jars and have cans of beer behind the bar that get cracked and poured into the mason jars by the staff...


----------



## morganwhite7

^See we've got good taste- great minds think alike ;)


----------



## wavescrash

VivianJean said:


> I LOVE the lemonade idea and I love the first bottle label.
> 
> For our wedding we had a "signature" drink and punch (it was a HOT summer wedding in Brooklyn). The signature drink was not too girly not too boyish - dark and stormies and it made it easy to serve drinks because they were delicious and looked awesome in the glasses. The punch also made it simple to serve drinks quickly and it added color to everything
> 
> Are you going to be having people serving drinks or help yourself style? If people are pouring you COULD have the mason jars and have cans of beer behind the bar that get cracked and poured into the mason jars by the staff...

No, it's going to be a help yourself kinda deal. I'm too cheap to hire servers hahaha.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Ladies, I have been putting aloe on like crazy. 

Amelia- I wish I had some advice from you. Long distance relationships are super hard. I know I always said I would try everything before I would divorce DH but we live in the same area. I might have missed it, what was happening with him possibly moving to where you are?


----------



## VivianJean

@ Morgan - hehe


----------



## VivianJean

wavescrash said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE the lemonade idea and I love the first bottle label.
> 
> For our wedding we had a "signature" drink and punch (it was a HOT summer wedding in Brooklyn). The signature drink was not too girly not too boyish - dark and stormies and it made it easy to serve drinks because they were delicious and looked awesome in the glasses. The punch also made it simple to serve drinks quickly and it added color to everything
> 
> Are you going to be having people serving drinks or help yourself style? If people are pouring you COULD have the mason jars and have cans of beer behind the bar that get cracked and poured into the mason jars by the staff...
> 
> No, it's going to be a help yourself kinda deal. I'm too cheap to hire servers hahaha.Click to expand...

Any friends you could rope in? Or some friends of friends who could work the bar for dinner and a nice bottle of wine/booze? I remember in highschool a bunch of us got hired by the sister of a friend to work the bar at her wedding - it was fun for us to all hang out and be at the wedding and party and it wasn't about the money.



NDTaber9211 said:


> Thanks Ladies, I have been putting aloe on like crazy.
> 
> Amelia- I wish I had some advice from you. Long distance relationships are super hard. I know I always said I would try everything before I would divorce DH but we live in the same area. I might have missed it, what was happening with him possibly moving to where you are?

Thanks x he needs a job and every time we get a lead it slips away... it's taking a toll. We are trying to talk it through.


----------



## wavescrash

VivianJean said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE the lemonade idea and I love the first bottle label.
> 
> For our wedding we had a "signature" drink and punch (it was a HOT summer wedding in Brooklyn). The signature drink was not too girly not too boyish - dark and stormies and it made it easy to serve drinks because they were delicious and looked awesome in the glasses. The punch also made it simple to serve drinks quickly and it added color to everything
> 
> Are you going to be having people serving drinks or help yourself style? If people are pouring you COULD have the mason jars and have cans of beer behind the bar that get cracked and poured into the mason jars by the staff...
> 
> No, it's going to be a help yourself kinda deal. I'm too cheap to hire servers hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> Any friends you could rope in? Or some friends of friends who could work the bar for dinner and a nice bottle of wine/booze? I remember in highschool a bunch of us got hired by the sister of a friend to work the bar at her wedding - it was fun for us to all hang out and be at the wedding and party and it wasn't about the money.Click to expand...

Any friends I have (and there aren't many outside of the internet lol) are either IN the wedding or guests and I wouldn't dare ask them to help aside from my bridesmaids helping set up and tear down. I thought about hiring some of my brother's friends mainly to pick up our food from the BBQ place and set it up but then I thought about how immature they are and I don't think I could trust them, nor would they do it for a price within my budget. My sister doesn't have many friends either because hers all either live out of town/state and she's too busy with work/school to socialize lol. I don't mind having someone refill our drink container things throughout the night (like my mom or brother could do that) but I don't want to station someone there all night. It's a very laid-back DIY kinda deal.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Waves def nominate a "helper" for the night so you aren't stuck refilling glasses on YOUR wedding night!!! Lol I say recruit the brother, it's the least he can do. I'd enslave mine, no questions asked ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, I would also ask my family to help. I LOVE mason jars and use them as glasses at my house (theyre just so freakin practical!) but the glass may not be allowed in the state park. It is def worth checking. Re: beer cans, if you have to do it, then you have to do it. Beer koozie's can be fun, too. I have seen some cool custom ones-- we wnt to a wedding with camo koozies that were hysterical, but, we still have them floating around, so I guess it was a good gift/idea! 

Depending on how many people, you could possibly get away without refilling the beverages. I love the look of drink dispensers from pottery barn, and I recently just got some from target that are nearly identical and were cheap. You could maybe put out 6 dispensers with 3 different beverages, in addition to a big bucket of pre-made drinks in mason jars in an ice bucket? Are you serving dinner?

ETA: we went to a wedding recently with a food truck serving tacos and it was soo yummy. They said it was only $9/person for everything. They set up a buffet which was really pretty too.


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Waves, I would also ask my family to help. I LOVE mason jars and use them as glasses at my house (theyre just so freakin practical!) but the glass may not be allowed in the state park. It is def worth checking. Re: beer cans, if you have to do it, then you have to do it. Beer koozie's can be fun, too. I have seen some cool custom ones-- we wnt to a wedding with camo koozies that were hysterical, but, we still have them floating around, so I guess it was a good gift/idea!
> 
> Depending on how many people, you could possibly get away without refilling the beverages. I love the look of drink dispensers from pottery barn, and I recently just got some from target that are nearly identical and were cheap. You could maybe put out 6 dispensers with 3 different beverages, in addition to a big bucket of pre-made drinks in mason jars in an ice bucket? Are you serving dinner?

I like the idea of having 2 of each, less refilling (if at all) that way. Thanks! And yes, we're doing dinner - a BBQ dinner. I was thinking of ordering from Old Carolina BBQ and just having someone (not sure who yet... initially my brother's friend but I want to find someone more trusthworthy) pick it up during the ceremony and setting it up inside the reception site. We're doing the ceremony outdoors around 4:00 with it lasting hopefully around 20 minutes. Afterward we'll venture off with our photographer while the guests play games or whatever outside until 5:00 when they can head into the reception area. I was thinking of doing customized cornhole boards, life-size Jenga, horseshoes, things like that to entertain them.

As for food I was contemplating getting a tray of beef brisket, another of pulled pork and then 2 sides, rolls & salad.


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> I like the idea of having 2 of each, less refilling (if at all) that way. Thanks! And yes, we're doing dinner - a BBQ dinner. I was thinking of ordering from Old Carolina BBQ and just having someone (not sure who yet... initially my brother's friend but I want to find someone more trusthworthy) pick it up during the ceremony and setting it up inside the reception site. We're doing the ceremony outdoors around 4:00 with it lasting hopefully around 20 minutes. Afterward we'll venture off with our photographer while the guests play games or whatever outside until 5:00 when they can head into the reception area. I was thinking of doing customized cornhole boards, life-size Jenga, horseshoes, things like that to entertain them.
> 
> As for food I was contemplating getting a tray of beef brisket, another of pulled pork and then 2 sides, rolls & salad.

Might be worth seeing if the BBQ place would deliver for a small fee, considering you are going to be placing a bigger order


----------



## Cowgirl07

Goodness all this talk is making me hungry!


----------



## jury3

Nikki-So glad you had a great trip! Sound like you are getting nice and prepared for baby :) I can't wait to paint and get things! Lol yay for DHs job being official and getting the good insurance!

frsttimemama-I don't think your temps look that much different from last cycle. I know it's hard, but just let them do what they do. You can't control it. It will give you info to share w your doc. 

BB-I think I see lines on the second post of pics! I'm on my phone so it's hard to see.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> I hate to switch topics randomly but I could use some suggestions on wedding planning stuff.
> 
> For my wedding I was thinking of doing water bottles with customized labels as one of our drink choices. We're also going to have some beer and I was thinking of doing soda as well as pink lemonade, sweet tea & regular lemonade. With the lemonades & tea, I wanted to do something I saw on Pinterest and have pre-poured drinks in mason jars with lids like this...
> 
> https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/5a/90/db/5a90db889efbec3d0f83b2a17be5d558.jpg
> 
> You can't really do that with soda or beer so then I was thinking of just having mason jar cups as "favors" for everyone and they can just use it throughout the night. I've seen that a million times on Pinterest as well lol. But then I worry about having enough of the soda, tea, lemonades to last the evening. And serving them in a "pretty" fashion. I wanted to do something like this (below) but I know it'll need refilled throughout the night and I wasn't sure how to go about that. Should I just keep jugs or whatever of it in coolers under the table and refill as needed?
> 
> https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/12/bb/05/12bb05e9b09daf33d725332e10d5043a.jpg
> 
> OH doesn't want cans of beer, he wants kegs but I'm pretty sure that the alcohol permit we need to get won't allow for kegs in the state park. I also feel like they may not allow glass bottles either and that's understandable. I know that's how it is for our family reunions. So that would leave cans as our only option but he said that looks white trash and I can see how he'd feel that way. Any suggestions on how to "class" it up? I know everyone gets customized koozies or whatever you want to call them but I feel like it's a waste of money and I don't want to do TOO many "favors." I'm already wanting to do the water bottles (we'd serve water bottles anyway and it's not too much more work/money to add the custom labels) and a cookie bar and then maybe those mason jars so wouldn't a koozie be too much?
> 
> Also, which customized water bottle label do you like best?
> 1, 2, 3 (with this one you can change how the "logo" looks in the middle. You can see the options on the Etsy page with the choices you're given & I would choose the one in the middle all the way on the bottom) or 4.
> 
> Just for fun, this is the ring bearer "pillow" we're going to use. I love that it becomes a Christmas tree ornament afterward!
> 
> If anyone has suggestions/input, I'm all ears! Thanks.

That's actually where I originally got the idea for mason jars at our wedding. At first I was going to do the pre-poured drinks but then decided I liked the idea of tying the tea stained name tags to the mason jars and letting people fill them up and write their names on them. They didn't have to fill many times since we used the quart size lol. We had a little sign next to the containers filled with drinks like the one in your picture that said "Take your glass for the night, write your name so it stays in sight, fill it to the brim with whatever tastes right!" We also got married in a state park but after thinking about the alcohol permits and the glass mason jars I decided to move the reception to in-laws house for the same reasons you're thinking of. We were fortunate too that my hubby used to work for a guy that brews beer so he told him he would make a couple kegs inspired by his favorites. We had, lemonade, tea, peach sangria, 2 types of beer and water bottles.

Also, we did food buffet style at our wedding. Fortunately my mom's coworker does catering on the side so she did our wedding. It was only $5 per person. We did tri-tip, chicken, rolls, beans, salad, fruit salad. I like the buffet style best actually I think.


----------



## frsttimemama

Waves, love the ideas!! Wish I had Pinterest when I got married!! I love love love mason jars, too! We talked about can koozies, but opted for keg beer instead. 

Thanks Julie. I'm trying. :) it's just scary.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> That's actually where I originally got the idea for mason jars at our wedding. At first I was going to do the pre-poured drinks but then decided I liked the idea of tying the tea stained name tags to the mason jars and letting people fill them up and write their names on them. They didn't have to fill many times since we used the quart size lol. We had a little sign next to the containers filled with drinks like the one in your picture that said "Take your glass for the night, write your name so it stays in sight, fill it to the brim with whatever tastes right!" We also got married in a state park but after thinking about the alcohol permits and the glass mason jars I decided to move the reception to in-laws house for the same reasons you're thinking of. We were fortunate too that my hubby used to work for a guy that brews beer so he told him he would make a couple kegs inspired by his favorites. We had, lemonade, tea, peach sangria, 2 types of beer and water bottles.
> 
> Also, we did food buffet style at our wedding. Fortunately my mom's coworker does catering on the side so she did our wedding. It was only $5 per person. We did tri-tip, chicken, rolls, beans, salad, fruit salad. I like the buffet style best actually I think.

I did similar for a baby shower I threw last year. Here's a pic but you can't see the tags that well.
 



Attached Files:







398905_3917806185463_555977366_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## frsttimemama

That's really cute!


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, very similar. I used jute to wrap ours to the glasses since the whole theme was vintage burlap and lace.
 



Attached Files:







1239044_10151550546081557_1401238901_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

All this wedding talk makes me want to do it all over again minus the cost! :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Those are so cute! Our wedding had to be inside unfortunately.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol I thought our was going to be a bust. The morning of our wedding it was raining! I was FREAKING out lol. Fortunately it stopped raining and other than a little wind later in the night it was great. The clouds were PERFECT for pictures.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol it rained on our wedding day..then the sun came out and at twilight it snowed a bit.


----------



## frsttimemama

It was 100 degrees on our wedding day, then it STORMED!! There were tornadoes and torrential down pours. We lost power at our reception. It was crazy, but it all turned out ok :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol since we're sharing, 

I was married in the NICU in my comfy beach cover tube top, with nursing bra straps hanging out. No make-up and flaunting my Afro. Haha. Also spent maybe $5 on my wedding, and it was still SO special. Obviously for different reasons (Jaxon was there! :) :) :)) but just saying, you don't need much to make it work. It's all about the loooooove!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, that makes me cry.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-you were beautiful on your wedding day. The way you looked at each other and Jaxon is priceless.


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh Sandy no! 

Life is certainly unpredictable, hopefully we have made an impact on these ladies to appreciate the little things more. No one wants to go through what we did, but it sure made us better wives and Mamas :) We will be married again once we have all of our babies. I am just so happy that we had the chance to do it with our little man.

& thank you Katrina ;) YOU were beautiful in the wedding this weekend, love the pic on the tractor!!! :)


----------



## goldstns

waves- cute ideas! I like #2. I did that at a brunch we threw the next day with the water bottles and it was REALLY easy to put the labels on.

Also think the drink idea is cute!


----------



## clynn11

Haha. We went to the courthouse and filled out the paperwork to make it official ;) No reception or ceremony or anything.

We'll be using our wedding moolah to go to Europe!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cassidy is it you who does the tweaking? Can you see anything in my pictures please? :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh yeah she's the tweaker, can't wait to see it! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

So DH and I didn't get the greatest news at his appointment today. He will be bringing a sample to the lab tomorrow to get tested. The urologist informed us that there is an 85% chance that DH's sperm was damaged by the chemo and a 25% chance he is infertile from it. We know he has sperm present but we wont know the quality until probably Wednesday. I am trying to stay positive for DH's sake but I am feeling like shit hearing that there is an 85% chance his sperm is damaged. With all of my issues and now DH's possible issues... It is never going to happen. All of this and the personal stuff we are going through is getting to much for me to handle. I really hope we get good news. 

Amanda- Do you know if SA's are usually covered with Kaiser or is this going to be out of pocket?


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> So DH and I didn't get the greatest news at his appointment today. He will be bringing a sample to the lab tomorrow to get tested. The urologist informed us that there is an 85% chance that DH's sperm was damaged by the chemo and a 25% chance he is infertile from it. We know he has sperm present but we wont know the quality until probably Wednesday. I am trying to stay positive for DH's sake but I am feeling like shit hearing that there is an 85% chance his sperm is damaged. With all of my issues and now DH's possible issues... It is never going to happen. All of this and the personal stuff we are going through is getting to much for me to handle. I really hope we get good news.
> 
> Amanda- Do you know if SA's are usually covered with Kaiser or is this going to be out of pocket?

I think it is covered/included in any urology treatments. Both OH and I are covered under my work policy which covers 100% of all testing and lab work. It might be worth checking into your coverage, but i dont see any reason why it wouldnt. 

my fingers are crossed for good results. just because there may be damage, or he has a reduced sperm count doesn't mean that you're out of options.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I know and I am trying to remember that. It just seems like the cards are stacked against us. Ugh I am feeling defeated at the moment.


----------



## RobertRedford

OH has been sick for the past few days, and now I'm starting to feel like I'm coming down with something. ugh :( I don't want to get sick!! I just remembered that I have jury duty on Thursday though, which means more than likely I will just get the day off! Ahhh.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I know and I am trying to remember that. It just seems like the cards are stacked against us. Ugh I am feeling defeated at the moment.

I understand completely! Don't give up, don't lose hope. you WILL get pregnant and everything will work out in your favor. TTC'ing sucks and I don't think any of us would be here seeking help, support, and advice if it was easy. :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

NDTaber9211 said:


> So DH and I didn't get the greatest news at his appointment today. He will be bringing a sample to the lab tomorrow to get tested. The urologist informed us that there is an 85% chance that DH's sperm was damaged by the chemo and a 25% chance he is infertile from it. We know he has sperm present but we wont know the quality until probably Wednesday. I am trying to stay positive for DH's sake but I am feeling like shit hearing that there is an 85% chance his sperm is damaged. With all of my issues and now DH's possible issues... It is never going to happen. All of this and the personal stuff we are going through is getting to much for me to handle. I really hope we get good news.
> 
> Amanda- Do you know if SA's are usually covered with Kaiser or is this going to be out of pocket?

Nichole-My fingers are crossed you get good news and answers soon. What kind of cancer did he have?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Cowgirl07 said:


> Nichole-My fingers are crossed you get good news and answers soon. What kind of cancer did he have?

Nodular Sclerosis Hodgkin Lymphoma Stage 3.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh, sorry that the news wasn't great Nichole :( I found this article saying that after a period of 6-12 months after chemo has stopped all the affected sperm should have been expelled already. As long as there wasn't any damage to his ability to produce more then it should be fine. I've got my FX for you and DH that everything will be fine and you'll get your baby soon!

https://www.mdanderson.org/patient-...and-diagnosis/preserving-fertility/index.html


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> Haha. We went to the courthouse and filled out the paperwork to make it official ;) No reception or ceremony or anything.
> 
> We'll be using our wedding moolah to go to Europe!

We did that first - court house in Pittsburgh then party in Brooklyn, lol went to Cuba this year to celebrate finally.



NDTaber9211 said:


> I know and I am trying to remember that. It just seems like the cards are stacked against us. Ugh I am feeling defeated at the moment.

I'm so sorry love - results first then make plans for how to get to where you want to go. Try not to stress, at least now you are getting more info and can start to plan so you can get your BFP come hell or high water x


----------



## asmcsm

I feel like his doctor should have mentioned the possibility that way you guys could have banked some of his sperm ahead of time just in case you know? Ugh sometimes I hate Drs


----------



## Cowgirl07

If there are some affected IUI could still be an option. 
Morgan-thanks we did a wreaking of the dresses complete with the horses and tractors. I want some of me in the creek yet though.


----------



## NDTaber9211

March makes 2 years since his last chemo treatment. Thanks for the article link Ashlee.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I feel like his doctor should have mentioned the possibility that way you guys could have banked some of his sperm ahead of time just in case you know? Ugh sometimes I hate Drs

Agreed- They really should have suggested it. Was it an option at the time? 


Cowgirl07 said:


> If there are some affected IUI could still be an option.
> Morgan-thanks we did a wreaking of the dresses complete with the horses and tractors. I want some of me in the creek yet though.

IUI should def be an option for you, Nichole! Looking at my coverage, IUI/ all ART is covered, I just have my normal co-pay!


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> I feel like his doctor should have mentioned the possibility that way you guys could have banked some of his sperm ahead of time just in case you know? Ugh sometimes I hate Drs

He did but it was crazy expensive. It was like 700 to bank one sample of sperm and then 300 a year to store it. We had just gotten married so all of our money was spent on the wedding. They told us there was only a 25% chance of infertility so we decided to play the odds. We weren't informed of the 85% chance of damage.


----------



## RobertRedford

I started an intense diet this weekend. Seriously sticking to it. I am on day 3 and feeling well (besides this stupid cold!) For anyone interested: https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Gundrys-D...ne-And/dp/0307352110/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 

I'm down a pound already.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I feel like his doctor should have mentioned the possibility that way you guys could have banked some of his sperm ahead of time just in case you know? Ugh sometimes I hate Drs
> 
> He did but it was crazy expensive. It was like 700 to bank one sample of sperm and then 300 a year to store it. We had just gotten married so all of our money was spent on the wedding. They told us there was only a 25% chance of infertility so we decided to play the odds. We weren't informed of the 85% chance of damage.Click to expand...

Given how sperm regenerates every 90 days or so, i would think the chances of damaged sperm arent 100% permanent, and the damaged sperm should be out of his system by now. If it affected the organs/systems that produce sperm, that may be a different situation.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your insurance sounds wonderful I hate mine!! I want dh to get a new job so we can get better coverage


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, I'm so sorry! Hopefully all will be well. I'm here to say that despite statistics, ANYTHING is possible. Don't give up. One step at a time, get some answers and then you can figure out a plan of action and we all will be here to support you!! You'll get your BFP. I hope things in your personal life, too. Thinking of you and praying for you, too.


----------



## asmcsm

My aunt just posted that they are having a girl...ugh why can't I be that fertile? She got preggo the week they got married then again a month after their son's first birthday. I guess my parents didn't pass down the fertile genes...neither of them had any trouble, hence my 7 brothers and sisters


----------



## asmcsm

On a more positive note, my soft cups are here! BD-A-Thon begins tomorrow! Hubby better be ready for me! lmao


----------



## frsttimemama

Totally relatable Ashlee.. my sister had 4 kids in 4 years.. ugh.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Totally relatable Ashlee.. my sister had 4 kids in 4 years.. ugh.

Yea, it sucks. I just don't get it though. My dad has had no trouble getting anyone pregnant(7 out of 8 kids are his) and my mom has always gotten pregnant right away and never had any trouble with miscarriage yet my sister and I both miscarried. Me at 6 weeks with blighted ovum and my sister had a MMC at 12 weeks but the baby had stopped developing around 8-9weeks right after she saw HB. No one else in our family has had a history of miscarriage either.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think I am infertile compared to anyone else-best friends sister is 20-not married-no education and a worthless bf. Is 11 weeks pregnant.


----------



## alicarr74

Bfn :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

alicarr74 said:


> Bfn :(

Sorry how many dpo are you?


----------



## alicarr74

Cowgirl07 said:


> alicarr74 said:
> 
> 
> Bfn :(
> 
> Sorry how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

16 DPO but I just got AF, so I am pretty positive it's not implantation bleeding, definitely feels like my endo cramps lol

I found out I was pregnant in July after my first trial of clomid in June, but had a chemical pregnancy. So it is really good it made me ovulate and get pregnant the first time. I was really hoping the second cycle would be promising, but I believe going to Florida next week will do the trick. We were in Florida when I'm pretty sure we got pregnant the first time :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry she got you!! But I hope you have a splendid time in Florida and its good luck again!


----------



## alicarr74

I know it will happen when the time is right :) I am just really nervous that my endo will grow back too fast before I can, but I'm hoping I will be blessed with a lot of baby dust next week :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I do t get it either. Nobody in my whole family had any problems.. except me.


----------



## Cowgirl07

My problem is my whole family has problems. My mom got pregnant fairly easy but her first miscarried at 14 weeks. My aunt took a year to get pregnant both times. My aunt has a miscarried her only pregnancy, my great aunt can't have kids idk why its all hush hush. So I don't hope to much.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash & Katrina, I don't get it either. I was conceived the first month my parents tried. OH's parents were on BC when he was conceived-- same with his sister. They were both surprises!


----------



## asmcsm

Had to share this because my employers are awesome and I can't wait to do this when I'm preggo! I did one of these shoots after my wedding, the underwater shoots are hard! But they come out so pretty!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wavescrash

I'm at work so I'm a little behind but those of you that did mason jars for cups, where did you get them? I wanna find them as cheap as I can.


----------



## asmcsm

I got them on that save-on-crafts.com website


----------



## RobertRedford

i get them on amazon-- super cheap!


----------



## pdxmom

Hellos ladies,

NIchole i hope the lapse of time after chemo has played its part well and as is well with dhs sperm...all the best for the testing hun :thumbup:

Amelia - im sorry you're goin thro a rough patch hun....but like some other have already said i know u married him bcos u love him...keep tht in mind always...leave no stone unturned before making any drastic decisions 

AFM - UBer busy ...inlaws and grand mil r visitng and will b staying with us for the next 5 weeks....I AM SOOO POOPED and its only day1 :( on ttc front...neg opk today and very very small temp increase...i just dont know whether to believe i od or not...well they next few days of temping will tell me...also still doin opks and of course bding my ass off..this mths bding is sooo painful bcos we did the warior dash on saturday and every known muscle hurts...:nope:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Your employers do freaking amazing work Ashlee. I might have to contact them for a maternity shoot or something when I get pregnant.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nichole- try and keep your chin up hun! Knowledge is power, and the absolute best thing you could do for yourself is to be informed and you're arming yourself to do that!! Fx'd all turns out ok with the SA! But for now, take joy in the fact that the clomid worked very well for you, and on the first dose!! That was huge hurdle by itself! You O'd!! On time!! :)


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks Julie. I'm trying. :) it's just scary.

I know, trust me! lol I just had to remind myself that there was nothing I could do, the temps are what they are lol



clynn11 said:


> Haha. We went to the courthouse and filled out the paperwork to make it official ;) No reception or ceremony or anything.
> 
> We'll be using our wedding moolah to go to Europe!

Seriously, that's the way to do it! We totally should have done that! 



asmcsm said:


> Yea, it sucks. I just don't get it though. My dad has had no trouble getting anyone pregnant(7 out of 8 kids are his) and my mom has always gotten pregnant right away and never had any trouble with miscarriage yet my sister and I both miscarried. Me at 6 weeks with blighted ovum and my sister had a MMC at 12 weeks but the baby had stopped developing around 8-9weeks right after she saw HB. No one else in our family has had a history of miscarriage either.

Ashlee, I totally understand. My mom got pregnant at 17 with me, right after that (my dad made her get an abortion :( ), my brother, a miscarriage, and my other brother all before she was 21! Although I waited longer and didn't have an unlimited supply of sperm I really thought I'd get pregnant faster and didn't think I'd need clomid. I've wondered if it has to do with how we live compared to how they did then...you know, more of the chemicals in foods etc...



alicarr74 said:


> 16 DPO but I just got AF, so I am pretty positive it's not implantation bleeding, definitely feels like my endo cramps lol
> 
> I found out I was pregnant in July after my first trial of clomid in June, but had a chemical pregnancy. So it is really good it made me ovulate and get pregnant the first time. I was really hoping the second cycle would be promising, but I believe going to Florida next week will do the trick. We were in Florida when I'm pretty sure we got pregnant the first time :)

I hope you get your sticky soon! My 2nd cycle on clomid was the lucky one, but I know sometimes it takes a while to regulate. The chemical is a good sign it works for you though!


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-That picture is gorgeous! I love the underwater pics!

Nichole-FX'd for good results for DH's test! You guys have been through enough!

Sonia-5 WEEKS?!?! That's forever! We have friends coming just for the weekend and I'm exhausted just thinking about it lol
Hey, keep bding! Could be more fun with the in-laws there lol Cover your bases girl!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-5 weeks I would kill mine by then.
AFM:I am trying to be confident again.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I got them on that save-on-crafts.com website

uhm, how did I not know about that website before?! I WANT IT ALLLLL



NDTaber9211 said:


> Your employers do freaking amazing work Ashlee. I might have to contact them for a maternity shoot or something when I get pregnant.

seriously, they're all amazing! I think im going to do a boudoir shoot with them!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm trying to remember everything I want to ask tomorrow! I want to ask if she thinks I have PCOS and how she's determining that, what I can do, if there is anything I can take besides clomid at this point that will help.. metformin maybe?? Do any of you have any experience with that? I want some labs to check levels, and a definite date to revisit this subject.. I have temps she can see, too, obviously. Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## goldstns

Hey ladies- I want to share this with you all because we are all looking to get preggo or are preggo.... and I know a few of us wish we could eat better.
Well I had a glucose test done and I failed (165 and needed 135). I know I didn't do a great job on following the "rules" of the test (because I ate a bagel close to test time)... however no one really told me know to do the test. Anyways, end result is I have to now take a 3 hour test and fast for 15 hours for the test... which isn't a huge deal.... the HUGE deal (and my advice!) is that if I do have gestational diabetes then my life will totally change. I'll have to see a dietitian, have to take an insaline test like 5 times a day, be monitor by doc like weekly ... list goes on... but the WORST part is about the baby... (I cried in fear of hurting her before she even is around) her rate of autism will increase, her chance of being diabetic will increase, her size will be large along with her chance of being obese her whole life, her chance of being addicted to sugars will be high (and we will have to ween her off of sugars). lesson learned... eat healthy!!! veggies, protein, small amt of carbs, and mostly berries or apples for fruit (only being about 2 cups/day)!!! I am switching my diet today to hopefully help my baby girl. However in the last 2 months I haven't gained a single lbs. I will retake this test on Friday and hope for a better result.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls :)

No sign of AF as of yet, temperature has slightly risen and boobs still tender. 
This is this mornings

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/18E2D5EA-1CC3-4078-94EF-6C92B196C7C0-1680-000000935A12AA57_zps0515ebe4.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/CE9F560A-6823-4614-AEEF-00C4BA5FAFC6-1680-000000936149BE89_zpsd06e3145.jpg

I have a FRER for Saturday if no AF by then!


----------



## clynn11

I see a shadowy something! FX!
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> I see a shadowy something! FX!

Yup me too! FRER girl.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ill FRER on Saturday! Don't want to waste those bad boys!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi ladies. If you remember I got my bfp last wed just before our holiday and started bleeding yesterday. Pretty sure I have miscarried again. Thats now 3 this year. I dont know what to do. Why does this keep happening :-(


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, I'm awful at this game, and I can't see anything on those sticks, BUT still sounds promising with those signs! FX for you!

Kiamaria, I'm sorry. Morgan had some bleeding and everything turned out okay. I would definitely see your doctor -- maybe he or she can help you figure out what's going on with miscarrying. 

AFM, I'm anxious to see what today holds with this doctor's appointment. Hopefully she'll tell me there's nothing wrong & I don't have PCOS, or that I can have clomid. I'm still trying to figure out how to get Hubby on board with the clomid idea.. We shall see! Off to work half a day. Blah. I need a day off to sleep!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy so excited for you and getting answers! Hopefully if doc suggests Clomid then hubby will be more fired up about it? Idk but good luck sweetie thinking about you!!

Bleeding won't stop, has been light for 4 days and now heavy again. Back I the doctor I go.. Maybe work after. Will update later girlies. 

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Hun. FX!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan. He probably will. Hope things are okay with you! Keep us posted!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies 


cd 26, 10 dpo. think i see the start of something in person. probably terrible on here though. I was going to throw it out, and the light caught just right and stopped me. i don't usually get line eye, so i'm thinking it's just super faint and really really early. can anyone invert this? what do you ladies think? i tried tweaking slightly to help you see what i see.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0627 (800x533).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0628 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0629 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0630 (533x800).jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> I'm trying to remember everything I want to ask tomorrow! I want to ask if she thinks I have PCOS and how she's determining that, what I can do, if there is anything I can take besides clomid at this point that will help.. metformin maybe?? Do any of you have any experience with that? I want some labs to check levels, and a definite date to revisit this subject.. I have temps she can see, too, obviously. Am I forgetting anything?

My friend got pregnant on metformin. Why would hubby not be on board with clomid?



Kiamaria83 said:


> Hi ladies. If you remember I got my bfp last wed just before our holiday and started bleeding yesterday. Pretty sure I have miscarried again. Thats now 3 this year. I dont know what to do. Why does this keep happening :-(

I'm so sorry :( have you talked to a doctor about it?



brunettebimbo said:


> Ill FRER on Saturday! Don't want to waste those bad boys!

Saturday is too far away!!!

mommyxofxone-I think I see a line!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks jury!!! it's way early, with dd i didn't even get that on those tests, nothing til 12dpo. so i was sure it was going to be nothing at all. like i said it was going to the trash lol


----------



## Kiamaria83

I spoke to him last time and all he said was that it's relatively common and not to worry. Im still on holiday so when I get back im demanding to see a consultant. It always seems you have to fight for help in the uk. Hoping they will be able to figure out whats going wrong.


----------



## Kiamaria83

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies
> 
> 
> cd 26, 10 dpo. think i see the start of something in person. probably terrible on here though. I was going to throw it out, and the light caught just right and stopped me. i don't usually get line eye, so i'm thinking it's just super faint and really really early. can anyone invert this? what do you ladies think? i tried tweaking slightly to help you see what i see.


I can def see a line there ;-)


----------



## jury3

Kiamaria83 said:


> I spoke to him last time and all he said was that it's relatively common and not to worry. Im still on holiday so when I get back im demanding to see a consultant. It always seems you have to fight for help in the uk. Hoping they will be able to figure out whats going wrong.

You definitely shouldn't have to keep going through that. I would definitely make the demand! It could be something easy to fix, like progesterone or something, but there's absolutely no reason they should let that keep happening.


----------



## jury3

Mind you, I called my doc after 3 months if trying and demanded blood tests lol My prog was low and clomid did the trick. I'm a bit impatient...lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't see anything MofO sorry.

Looks like AF is arriving. If I wasn't at work I would be curled in a ball crying right now! Our timing was perfect this month :( I'm sick of my stupid body putting faint lines on tests when I'm not even bloody pregnant!!!! :cry:


----------



## Kiamaria83

jury3 said:


> Mind you, I called my doc after 3 months if trying and demanded blood tests lol My prog was low and clomid did the trick. I'm a bit impatient...lol

I took clomid this time hoping that would help as I took clomid when preg with my little boy and all was fine. Didnt take it with last 2 pregnancies as dr wouldnt give me any. I had some left over from 1st pregnancy so thought id try it. Iy could be a progesterone problem , they have never tested that on me. I am hoping its something easy to fix as I have a perfect little man of 21 months so I know I can do it. Anyway I'm going to try and not let it ruin my holiday. Thanks for your advice x


----------



## frsttimemama

It isn't that he's totally not on board I guess.. he's afraid of twins partly. And he's not convinced there is anything wrong with me. He's sure it took almost a year for me to get pregnant because of birth control pills having messed up my cycles and since I'm having periods now, he thinks everything is fine. If she says that's what we need to do, he will be okay I think.. he says they shouldn't have said PCOS before. And I haven't been tested for it, either. He wants me to wait patiently because it happened once, it will happen again.. but he's worried about twins, too. He swears he only wants one child, and I'm thinking not more than two but will decide after I have one living child.. we can cross that bridge later. Getting pregnant and having another baby at this point will help me in a few ways. It will satisfy my need to be a mama and help in the healing process with our son. I am at terms with his death. We wont know why. We can't understand it. I know that. I accept that. It doesn't mean that I don't miss him or cry sometimes, but I can't bring him back or stay in that place in my life. I have to move forward, but for me, I have this terror that it wont happen again, that he was my only chance, and he's gone.. so to stay sane, I at least have to know if things are broken and how to fix them.

Speaking of twins, I saw a thing in babble.com about a guy whose wife had in vitro and they got pregnant with twins and they were mad. I tried to read it, but it made me mad and cry so I quit. Jerks. I think someone posted a link to it here recently actually .. unbelievable.


----------



## Kiamaria83

frsttimemama said:


> It isn't that he's totally not on board I guess.. he's afraid of twins partly. And he's not convinced there is anything wrong with me. He's sure it took almost a year for me to get pregnant because of birth control pills having messed up my cycles and since I'm having periods now, he thinks everything is fine. If she says that's what we need to do, he will be okay I think.. he says they shouldn't have said PCOS before. And I haven't been tested for it, either. He wants me to wait patiently because it happened once, it will happen again.. but he's worried about twins, too. He swears he only wants one child, and I'm thinking not more than two but will decide after I have one living child.. we can cross that bridge later. Getting pregnant and having another baby at this point will help me in a few ways. It will satisfy my need to be a mama and help in the healing process with our son. I am at terms with his death. We wont know why. We can't understand it. I know that. I accept that. It doesn't mean that I don't miss him or cry sometimes, but I can't bring him back or stay in that place in my life. I have to move forward, but for me, I have this terror that it wont happen again, that he was my only chance, and he's gone.. so to stay sane, I at least have to know if things are broken and how to fix them.
> 
> Speaking of twins, I saw a thing in babble.com about a guy whose wife had in vitro and they got pregnant with twins and they were mad. I tried to read it, but it made me mad and cry so I quit. Jerks. I think someone posted a link to it here recently actually .. unbelievable.

Try and stay positive. I know its hard when you have been through so much already. I was in a similar situation when I came off the pill. It messed up my cycles and after 3 years I wasn't preg. I went to the dr demanding they investigate and they found endometriosis. They removed it gave me clomid and I then got pregnant with my little man within a month. Dont worry about twins. The chances of that on clomid are only very slightly increased and if it happened then I see it that its meant to be. I am sure he would come round to the idea if that did happen. Thats my hubbys worry this time round. He is convinced that clomid will automatically mean we get twins. I told him to shut up lol. Hoping all works out for you soon. Xxx


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning girls! I had a almost positive opk today.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Katrina! Time for the BD-a-thon?! :) good luck!


----------



## frsttimemama

Just to clarify -- I'm totally fine with twins or whatever God gives us, just as long as they are healthy. We can figure the rest out later.


----------



## Cowgirl07

We started yesterday-I get line eye so bad it looked almost positive yesterday. But today it was way diluted so it was probably positive :haha:


----------



## HWPG

i am 2dpo and grouchy. i hate ttc. i am so happy to be in the tww so i dont have to stress about having sex anymore. ha!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So AF arrived in full force :cry: Absolutely gutted!!!


----------



## HWPG

so sorry BB. def been there before. hugs and something indulgent (wine, sushi, etc)


----------



## Cowgirl07

So sorry bb. Get the wine out and enjoy a glass unless your like me last cycle and you drink the whole bottle!


----------



## asmcsm

Kiamaria and Morgan- sorry about the bleeding ladies

BB- so sorry AF showed :/ I know exactly how you feel, my last cycle was so promising too.

Amanda-I know right? I LOVE that site. But I'm a crazy crafter lol

AFM, AF completely gone, soft cups here CD8 so bd begins tonight! I'm really surprised by how much and how quickly my temp is dipping this cycle


----------



## Kiamaria83

I just have to think it wasn't meant to be. Time to crack open the sangria and enjoy the spanish sun for the week. Then when I get home its time to be firm with the useless Dr's.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh bb i'm sorry :( and don't worry about not seeing the line hun. 

i pulled it back out of the trash a bit ago. def a pink line there.


----------



## NDTaber9211

So sorry she got you BB :hugs:

Keep us updated Morgan!

AFM- DH is turning in his sample to the lab today around 3pm so we probably won't get any results until tomorrow. He is super worried that he is going to be bad news. FX everything is going to be ok. 

The clomid hasn't seemed to be affecting me in any way. I might have been having some hot flashes but it's been in the 90's here so I might just be hot lol. I hope that is a good thing that I am not getting any side effects.


----------



## asmcsm

I've got my fingers crossed extra tight for you Nichole! Can't wait for you to get those results


----------



## Cowgirl07

FX for you Morgan!! 
Nichole-I hope they get the results in asap!


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, so sorry! :( I was really sad, too.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, crossing my fingers tight! You guys have been through enough with the cancer! You deserve a BFP!


----------



## morganwhite7

In addition to this morning's update, the nurse says she is almost positive pregnancy "demise" is imminent. That is EXACTLY what she said. I am terrified. Keep me in your prayers girls, still no ultrasound.


----------



## Disneybaby26

WHAT?! Are you there now Morgan??? How unprofessional after you saw a heartbeat last week and they saw the source of the bleeding. Nevermind her and sit tight for the doctor and your ultrasound. Thinking of you!! Xo


----------



## RobertRedford

Ugh Morgan, that was a stupid thing for the nurse to say. My fingers are crossed for you and the baby. 

Nikki, sorry to hear about the test results but I'm sure you will get better results if you follow the rules this time :) 

Nichole-- crossing my fingers for good SA results! 

Ash, seriously amazing. I spent all night on the site. I want it all. 

Afm, nothing new. OH and I are both home sick today so I'm hoping he will take a sample to the lab for the SA. His count boost should be arriving in the mail this week sometime..


----------



## mommyxofxone

shit what did i miss? where ar eyou now morgan?


----------



## wavescrash

Oh Morgan I'm sorry the nurse scared you like that but don't listen to her. Does she even know why you've been bleeding up until this point? If she did, she wouldn't say that because you're NOT bleeding because of a miscarriage. I had a miscarriage around your stage of pregnancy years back and it started out with horrendous cramps and lots of bleeding. But the cramps were the absolute worst I've ever felt. That's not what you have going on. So definitely don't listen to her. She needs a lesson in bedside manner. FX baby is doing just fine in there and just giving you a scare ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-How rude of her, if you had a other source of bleeding last week that could take awhile to clear up couldn't it be from that. Did she even look at your chart. I hope you and little bean are okay! 
Amanda-sorry you guys are sick-I hope he gets it to the lab.
AFM-I have a bit of a sore throat. It is irritating.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, how awful! Don't listen to her, she's NOT the doc! Prayers!


----------



## VivianJean

MORGAN - holy sh!t, sit tight and once you know the (GOOD) news go tell someone about that nurse - talk about heinous bed-side manner! 

BB- sorry girl *sigh* *fist bump* have a huge glass of wine and re-group.

No news today - other than DH IS coming down after all!! Decided it was worth it to spend a couple of hundred to hang out (don't I feel special, lol)... he's coming down on Saturday afternoon and staying through to Wed morning THEN I fly to Denver on Thurs afternoon and stay until Sunday.

He's going to hopefully be setting up meetings with people while I'm at work Mon and Tues and FX he impresses one or more of these guys who can move him into line-of-sight for a job interview.

I'm still going to try to meet the company in Denver on Friday....

I have two O calendars - one (FF) says 18th (Wed) the other (March of Dimes) says 20th. 

Either way THIS cycle I'm covered. I am also meant to be having a fertility meeting on the 19th but I'm wondering if I should cancel this and wait until after I get back. I'm a little nervous that I'm taking time off on Fri and I'm leaving work early on Thurs to get to the airport to make my flight...

Anyway... Fertilitea should be arriving today. Soft cups and opks too!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I can't believe the nurse said that! I'd smack her upside her head. I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed all day. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Girls. Unfortunately I have no wine! My little sister, well I say little she's 18 just rang, she rings every now and again and always ends coming over to stay so she's heading over soon with a bottle of diet lemonade and I'm cracking open the Archers once Tristan is in bed! I'm feeling really angry and bitter and I don't like it! I let myself in for a downfall because I thought because I was young and healthy that it would just happen straight away. How naive!!!

Morgan, that nurse sounds like a right bitch! I really hope you and baby are both ok. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!


----------



## HWPG

morgan, thinking of you! what a horribly tactless thing for the nurse to say!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry girls lol I think you all must have missed my post this morning.. It was early!

I woke up with lots of bleeding. I am at work now. They told me to come in if I had pain, and I have none. They said miscarriage is likely since my hematoma was right where the baby settled, meaning ANY blood I am seeing is coming right from where little bean it hanging out. So that's why I am terrified. Umm minimal clots, but still, I have been lightly bleeding for about 4 days (I haven't been mentioning any bleeding but the heavy times.. they told me things were fine last time so I have kind of tuned-out the blood). It is just scary because it comes and goes. Pain builds in my right side low, I feel faint, and a gush. This will be the third time it has been HEAVY with no answers. I have been freakin menstruating CONSTANTLY while pregnant, and they can't do a thing. So yeah you can imagine how F***ing stressed we are. Ugh. But they can't make an ultrasound show another source of bleeding, we found where it is. So I can't imagine they could do anything else for me, which SUCKS. So they gave me an emergency appt Thursday morning (lol 8 hours before the one I already had scheduled.... ](*,)) to do a repeat ultrasound and monitor baby. Jeez I just wish things could be easier, my road to motherhood has been hellish. 

Okay positivity from here on out, gotta make it through today AND tomorrow!!! :wacko:

Oh and LOL @ the nurse comments, yeah wtf "demise"?!?! Unbelievable lol.


----------



## MrsAmk

Oh Morgan, you are so strong! I will be praying for your little bean and for the bleeding to stop. That nurse is such a dimwit! Without seeing the ultrasound she has no way of knowing a "demise is imminant". smh


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad things are "ok" Morgan! That must be so stressful. I can't imagine. Always praying your you guys.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh Morgan, that nurse has NO bedside manner at all. FX for you hun. Hoping it's nothing but good news on Thursday morning. 

So, I tried a trial run with the softcup this morning so I won't struggle after BD. It's like crazy hard to put that thing in since my cervix is REALLY high.

I had the box sitting out last night and DH asked what it was I told him "That's me taking baby making to a new level" lol then explained to him that it's going to hold all his little men in there lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry about AF bb. I thought I saw something too. 

Morgan - I would never think of saying that to a patient. It's not the nurses place, unless she's relaying a message for the doc. Even if I thought a miscarriage was imminent, it's not my place to say that. I offer thoughts on lots of things but death isn't one of them. Unless I'm telling someone they are going to die if they continue to do something they shouldn't be. I hope all is ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## HWPG

ashlee, i'm glad you did a trial run - i recommend everyone do that, ha! yeah, they're tricky, but so good!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, what did Hubby say?


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> ashlee, i'm glad you did a trial run - i recommend everyone do that, ha! yeah, they're tricky, but so good!

Hah! Me too! It probably wouldn't have gone well if I tried it the first time after BD lol



frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee, what did Hubby say?

He just laughed and said "I guess it will be less messy"


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee, what did Hubby say?

He just laughed and said "I guess it will be less messy"[/QUOTE]

Mine should be arriving today THANKS AMAZON! :happydance:

Any hints and tips Ash? Mine feels high too. I have to bear down a little in order to check how open it is because otherwise I'm just waving in a cave, lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

It doesn't matter WHERE you cervix is, all Softcups will just sit behind your pubic bone in the same spot. It doesn't go in deeper for different people, just to the bone. It may be a bit sore but trust me just slide, twist, pop (assure it's behind the bone) and leave it alone! Bc if you fidget they get messy and spermies leak everywhere. Mirolee warned me, but I witnessed it first hand.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have no trouble with soft cups. They just slide right on into place. I was paranoid at first and checked to make sure it went over my cervix but now I don't worry


----------



## frsttimemama

Totally trying them! When should I start?


----------



## morganwhite7

With a positive OPK! ;)

And yeah girls DON'T overthink them.. best thing is to relax. They are like pop-out tents! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Never said I was stressing about them, just that it was awkward putting it in. I'm not worried at all. Just want to get the job done


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> With a positive OPK! ;)
> 
> And yeah girls DON'T overthink them.. best thing is to relax. They are like pop-out tents! :)

Oh im very good with tents, particularly pitching them. ROFL


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Oh im very good with tents, particularly pitching them. ROFL

bahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Not me I suck at pitching tents and I think softcups will have the same experience.


----------



## HWPG

i have definitely flung fluid while taking it out too quickly. ewww....


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan...im sorry you have to go thro all this ....praying for u and sending positive thoughts your way tht your litte bean is just fine...:hugs:

2dpo for me today...im so glad im in the tww.....and i feel with the house being full right now i have no time to think of ttc...FEELS SOOO GOOD :) i didnt use softcups tho...they kinda intimidate me...:(


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Not me I suck at pitching tents and I think softcups will have the same experience.




HWPG said:


> i have definitely flung fluid while taking it out too quickly. ewww....

Lol you girls are cracking me up today.

Anyone else think it's crazy how low and how fast my temp is dropping this cycle? I'm at 97.31 today. My lowest temp before o last cycle was 97.59. Based on the cycles that I've charted my pre o temps have always been kinda up and down day by day, never dropped drastically like that or that low. Wondering what it could be. Maybe my estrogen levels are just a lot higher this month?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I have no idea about the temps. I am sure I will have lots of questions about them next month


----------



## mommyxofxone

i used one every night we bd'd in my fertile week. just to make sure! i got dd using softcups. and if i get my bfp this month, it'll be because of them again. i swear by them. gets the job done.


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay I need advice girls. 

I just stood up at work, and blood soaked my skirt. This is NOT abnormal to what has been happening the past few weeks. Just another day of scary blood. But I can't take this anymore. I don't care about an ultrasound I'm sure they'll look at me like an idiot again and tell me baby is fine and that I have a bleed. 

But WHY and MAKE IT STOP! Lol I know I am saying the same things over and over but wtf I have NO IDEA what to do. Push for another wasted evening in the ER? Tough it out and go home to bleed the night away? Like wtf. Lol URGHGHGHGHGHGH.. So mad. 

What do I do lol, help!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am not big on going to the er. But Morgan-it isn't normal to gush like that and I would hate for it to be something more life threatening I would go.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm not big on the er either- every visit you go, makes my belly clench wondering how you are going to pay for all that, my lord, er visits are so pricey when you get the bills! scares me to death !! 

but at the same time, being in your situation, i'm sure i'd have gone too, or gone to my gyn and asked them what to do. they can send you for a test that usually is a lot cheaper than paying for all that in the ER. i wouldn't care if i had to miss work either, cheaper!!!


----------



## asmcsm

I guess I'm kinda on the other side of this. I know the bleeding is scary, believe me I freaked out when I started bleeding big time, but no matter how many trips you take to the ER they aren't going to be able to stop it if its miscarriage or subchorionic hematoma . You at least know that it's not an ectopic because you've seen the bean in there and you aren't having any cramping. I'm thinking if it had been something life threatening they would have noticed it in one of your earlier ultrasounds. But that's just my opinion. I just wouldn't want to waste time and money at the ER for them to tell me there's nothing they can do or that they don't know what's wrong like they did every other time


----------



## morganwhite7

My ER visits are FREE! :)

But I will NOT be going today. I'd rather just let this happen in the comfort of my house if they truly can't do a thing for me. Thanks for the help girls. I am just scared. It was heavy, but nothing heavier than the LAST 3 times it was heavy. If you get what I mean. I just don't think they'll have an answer. I just want it to stop. So pad in place, ready to get home and get horizontal. Prayin my heart out.

I just want a uterus band-aid lol... wahhhhh :cry:


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan that is so scary. Go with your gut. If you feel you need to go, I would go. If not, then don't. So sorry you're struggling!!

AFM.. well the doctor said I'm ovulating and have nothing to worry about. She said temping isn't accurate because external temperatures affect it. She said try OPKs (I didn't mention that I had), try to relax and enjoy sex and not let it take over my life, that it will happen. Everything appears to be normal, healthy, and okay. Keep taking my prenatals. I didn't ask for labs because at this point she feels like everything is working okay.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> My ER visits are FREE! :)
> 
> But I will NOT be going today. I'd rather just let this happen in the comfort of my house if they truly can't do a thing for me. Thanks for the help girls. I am just scared. It was heavy, but nothing heavier than the LAST 3 times it was heavy. If you get what I mean. I just don't think they'll have an answer. I just want it to stop. So pad in place, ready to get home and get horizontal. Prayin my heart out.
> 
> I just want a uterus band-aid lol... wahhhhh :cry:

Well, from what you said from your dr visit, it sounded like you had a subchorionic hematoma, which can pose risks and possible miscarriage(1-3% usually related to large clots) but they can also go away. Usually by the 20th week of pregnancy they'll bleed out or reabsorb into the uterus. If it's only a small one, usually they aren't as bad, it's bigger ones that are more worrisome. If you're not cramping though, I would try not worry too much for now. But all you can really do is rest, avoid sex and heavy lifting.

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/subchorionic-hematoma.shtml
https://emedicine.medscape.com/article/404971-overview


----------



## morganwhite7

WOOHOOOO SANDY!!!!!!!!!!

I hate the advice to relax and LOL @ her trying to inform you about OPK's- like we don't know ENOUGH about THOSE around here!!! ;) Haha we are super fertility specialists compared to the docs! But anyways I wish you luck this cycle SO HAPPY to hear things are running smoothly. You are more on track and regular than I was at that point post-partum. So FX'd you get your take-home baby soon. <3


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Morgan that is so scary. Go with your gut. If you feel you need to go, I would go. If not, then don't. So sorry you're struggling!!
> 
> AFM.. well the doctor said I'm ovulating and have nothing to worry about. She said temping isn't accurate because external temperatures affect it. She said try OPKs (I didn't mention that I had), try to relax and enjoy sex and not let it take over my life, that it will happen. Everything appears to be normal, healthy, and okay. Keep taking my prenatals. I didn't ask for labs because at this point she feels like everything is working okay.

Lol "not let it take over my life" clearly she's never been TTC before...

Glad that you got good news and everything is in working order! Baby making time!


----------



## morganwhite7

See Ashlee the doc took me OFF of bedrest and pelvic rest. That's why I was confused.. I have been having orgasms and all and I read that can actually CAUSE the miscarriage to occur! Big NO-NO from here on out, I'm putting myself of pelvic rest lol. I think it would be the smartest thing to do.


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> Morgan that is so scary. Go with your gut. If you feel you need to go, I would go. If not, then don't. So sorry you're struggling!!
> 
> AFM.. well the doctor said I'm ovulating and have nothing to worry about. She said temping isn't accurate because external temperatures affect it. She said try OPKs (I didn't mention that I had), try to relax and enjoy sex and not let it take over my life, that it will happen. Everything appears to be normal, healthy, and okay. Keep taking my prenatals. I didn't ask for labs because at this point she feels like everything is working okay.

So all these women who temp and see patterns and have been doing this for years are crazy??? How exactly does she know you're ovulating? External things may effect it but I've never had it effect my temp very much and you still see a pattern. I'm not saying you're not ovulating or that anything is wrong, but that just pisses me off. She doesn't know anymore than you do if you're ovulating or not. And how dare she poo-poo temping when millions do it and have success with it. 

Morgan-That much bleeding can't be healthy for you for an extended period of time. What day did the bleeding start? Has it been heavy like that everyday? I'm just scared you'll lose too much blood or something!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! I just agreed :) I'm going to try to relax about it. She said its working so it must be. If I get pregnant this month, my due date is our little guy's birthday. Hubby discovered that playing with that wheel thing while we were waiting. 

Morgan, that sounds like a good idea to avoid sex for awhile. I would be too scared to do it. I'm always praying for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

I know Julie, and im going to keep temping. I like to SEE it.. and I feel like I'm doing something.


----------



## jury3

Good! Lol I just hate it when doctors do that kind of thing...treat us like we don't know anything when sometimes we know more than them! They may be professionals but they are still people and don't know everything lol 
I agree though, see where the next few cycles take you. Maybe they will even out and you'll get a bfp. Waves's chart looked whack the month she got her bfp. I didn't even think she had O'd but obviously she did lol So, I'm realistic in knowing temps don't tell you everything but they are a helpful piece of the puzzle.


----------



## frsttimemama

I totally agree, and those crosshairs let me relax a little for a week or two! Lol. She wasn't rude about it. I don't agree with the not temping, and to continue doing it wont hurt anything.


----------



## wavescrash

I see where Ashlee's coming from in the fact that they can't do anything if something's going wrong but at the same time, you don't know for certain WHAT is going on. If it's still the SCH or something else and suppose you are miscarrying, you'll need to know if all the products of conception are gone. No, they can't stop something from happening but they can at least let you know what IS happening so you know what you need to do.


----------



## morganwhite7

I know I haven't "passed" a baby yet, so that is why I'm waiting. Trust me I will be running to the nearest ER if that happens. I am just having constant fluctuating blood issues. Some days light, some heavy. Never none for a whole day. And I would HOPE if it was a SCH they would have told me.. I mean that is placenta related and much more serious. Idk if that's what I have. By the looks of the ultrasound, I SWEAR it looks like a twin. Two big sacs. Only one is real and one is a bleed. And they are backed up next to each other, they said it was DEF caused by the embryo. Just hoping it doesn't cause me to miscarry, since the bleed if right where bean is. 

Ugh going home to hopefully eat and feel better. Will catch up and update later girlies, again thanks a million for the support. I love having girl ears open, DH gets sick of hearing things sometimes.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> I know I haven't "passed" a baby yet, so that is why I'm waiting. Trust me I will be running to the nearest ER if that happens. I am just having constant fluctuating blood issues. Some days light, some heavy. Never none for a whole day. And I would HOPE if it was a SCH they would have told me.. I mean that is placenta related and much more serious. Idk if that's what I have. By the looks of the ultrasound, I SWEAR it looks like a twin. Two big sacs. Only one is real and one is a bleed. And they are backed up next to each other, they said it was DEF caused by the embryo. Just hoping it doesn't cause me to miscarry, since the bleed if right where bean is.
> 
> Ugh going home to hopefully eat and feel better. Will catch up and update later girlies, again thanks a million for the support. I love having girl ears open, DH gets sick of hearing things sometimes.

That just sounds like SCH to me. "Identifying a SCH by an untrained eye is difficult. The clot appears as a black mass within the uterus. It almost appears as if another placenta is present"Could you call your Dr. office and flat out ask if what he saw was SCH? They should have told you exactly what it was then. Drs annoy me...


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hate dr, I hate insurance. I just wish this whole process was easy or this year was over so I can give up.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I just had the most hilarious/awkward thing happen. I had an appointment to show an empty apartment so while I did that, DH was going to make his deposit into a cup and take it into the lab. The people were a little late so by the time I started the showing DH comes outside getting ready to head to the lab. WELLLLLL I felt like I just HAD to introduce the potential renters to the complex's maintenance man. So there was DH, awkward as hell, cup filled with his man juice sitting in his pocket, shaking hands with strangers (hands washed don't worry :haha:). I feel like I might go to hell for that but OMG I was laughing so hard on the inside. DH texted me 'THANKS BABE! That wasn't awkward at all!' I am just the worst wife sometimes :)


----------



## asmcsm

Lmao that is WAY too funny Nichole :rofl: I probably would have done the same lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am still giggling over it. The look on his face was priceless!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-That is awesome! Lol
AFM:I called dh since he is normally home by now, asked him were he was. He is working on ac but he said 'oh its that time I will be home soon."


----------



## asmcsm

Oh I wish you had a picture of it lmao. So funny! Don't know how much more awkward you can get than meeting new people with sperm in your pocket right after doing the deed hahaha


----------



## NDTaber9211

ARGH I AM SO MAD RIGHT NOW! DH's urologist forgot to mention that the specimen has to be delivered to the lab before 1pm. Now DH has to wait another 3 days and go in on Friday. That means we probably wont get the results until Monday. I really hope I am still O on cd 18 so I have enough time to set up things like an IUI if needed. Stupid doctor not telling us everything.


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> Oh I wish you had a picture of it lmao. So funny! Don't know how much more awkward you can get than meeting new people with sperm in your pocket right after doing the deed hahaha

I know right! That was most definitely a priceless moment.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nichole-omg hilarious!!!

Katrina-so nice and thoughtful of DH to "report for duty" :) have fun!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> ARGH I AM SO MAD RIGHT NOW! DH's urologist forgot to mention that the specimen has to be delivered to the lab before 1pm. Now DH has to wait another 3 days and go in on Friday. That means we probably wont get the results until Monday. I really hope I am still O on cd 18 so I have enough time to set up things like an IUI if needed. Stupid doctor not telling us everything.

What the hell?! Talk about important information!! It's not like poor DH likes "depositing" into cups for fun! Geez! If have a fit and tell them it just better freakin get done bc that wasn't your fault!!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> ARGH I AM SO MAD RIGHT NOW! DH's urologist forgot to mention that the specimen has to be delivered to the lab before 1pm. Now DH has to wait another 3 days and go in on Friday. That means we probably wont get the results until Monday. I really hope I am still O on cd 18 so I have enough time to set up things like an IUI if needed. Stupid doctor not telling us everything.

Ugh!! How annoying! Your poor DH has to do his business in a cup twice now...and it's not even going toward baby making!! Hope you get your results soon


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-that is ridiculous.
The funny thing is was it was out of no where, I was telling him I was making dinner then he said it. Took another opk and it was negative. I must have O'd early this month


----------



## Disneybaby26

Keep up the BD just in case!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think everything will be ok I am just frustrated. DH is super unhappy too thinking he is failing or something. He was saying that I have been going through so much ttc and the one thing he had to do he messed up. Poor guy is stressing out way to much. I need to relax him somehow that doesn't involve bding since he has to abstain for 3 days.


----------



## Cowgirl07

We will, I had a positive on day 13 the last two months and day 12 this month. It is just so confusing. Grr.
Nichole-your poor husband.


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> I think everything will be ok I am just frustrated. DH is super unhappy too thinking he is failing or something. He was saying that I have been going through so much ttc and the one thing he had to do he messed up. Poor guy is stressing out way to much. I need to relax him somehow that doesn't involve bding since he has to abstain for 3 days.

Awe :( poor guy!! Ice cream and a back scratch?? Lol, works for me!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole that's awful and ridiculous! I would be ticked, too!

Katrina, that's so funny that your husband said that!


----------



## jzgrace

Hi my name is Jenn. I am trying to reach out to people. I am new here and would love to join your group how do I do that?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Jenn your in now, all responses will be sent to your subscriptions or User cp. Welcome!
You don't have to join per say, a comment adds you.


----------



## jzgrace

I read that there can be an implantation dip in bbt so if it goes back up and stays there, from what I've researched it would look good.


----------



## jzgrace

Thank you Katrina! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I think I'm gonna start OPKs soon. I O'd CD 16 last cycle so.. maybe tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## frsttimemama

My ticker says 8 days to go, but it's wrong. Maybe. Not sure when I'll O but at least I have a ball park.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I slacked on opks this cycle a bit, not using them twice a day etc. I only had 5 left this month and didn't go buy some more. So I started on day 10 had a neg, 11 almost positive, day 12 positive (not blazing) and a negative. I normally start on day 9.
Jenn-I don't temp so I don't know a lot but a implantation dip is normal from what I understand.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi ladies! I've been M.I.A. the last few days. Who would've thought that being a stay-at-home wife would have me busier than when I was teaching! I'm trying to catch up and currently on page 114. :) Ttyl! <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Welcome back Maria-I am a parttime stay at home wife and feel like I have no time :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! I'm gonna start tomorrow I believe.


----------



## mommyxofxone

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks! I'm gonna start tomorrow I believe.

i believe they suggest starting at 10 dpo. I started at 11 because i was out of town on 10, but didn't o til cd17 this cycle.


----------



## prgirl_11

Wow okay I was speed racing through all those pages, took me almost an hour 

I saw that the witch got a few of you and I'm so sorry. Lots of hugs <3 

Some of you are in your dreaded TWW. Keep your mind busy! Testing time will be here soon!!! 

Morgan, I have you in my prayers love!

Nichole, I hope everything goes well with DHs SA. That doctor was a jerk for not telling you the deadline. I would be mad too!

Amelia, so happy you get quality time with DH! Remember why you fell in love and revisit that <3 

AFM, BDing marathon starts this Thursday for me. We are sticking to the SMEP again this cycle since we got our BFP last month with it. OD should be somewhere between the 17th-19th. DH has a massive kidneynstone that he has to get blasted on the 19th so I'm hoping we can BD before his early afternoon appointment. Also hoping he doesn't get any pain before then. Weird, but he hasn't experienced any pain at all!

Well, going to cuddle and relax with DH now. Have a good night everyone!


----------



## RobertRedford

Super sick so i cant really catch up. slept for most of the day and I still feel like crap. 


asmcsm said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Not me I suck at pitching tents and I think softcups will have the same experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> i have definitely flung fluid while taking it out too quickly. ewww....Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you girls are cracking me up today.
> 
> Anyone else think it's crazy how low and how fast my temp is dropping this cycle? I'm at 97.31 today. My lowest temp before o last cycle was 97.59. Based on the cycles that I've charted my pre o temps have always been kinda up and down day by day, never dropped drastically like that or that low. Wondering what it could be. Maybe my estrogen levels are just a lot higher this month?Click to expand...

LOL! Pitching tents and flinging fluid. 




NDTaber9211 said:


> I just had the most hilarious/awkward thing happen. I had an appointment to show an empty apartment so while I did that, DH was going to make his deposit into a cup and take it into the lab. The people were a little late so by the time I started the showing DH comes outside getting ready to head to the lab. WELLLLLL I felt like I just HAD to introduce the potential renters to the complex's maintenance man. So there was DH, awkward as hell, cup filled with his man juice sitting in his pocket, shaking hands with strangers (hands washed don't worry :haha:). I feel like I might go to hell for that but OMG I was laughing so hard on the inside. DH texted me 'THANKS BABE! That wasn't awkward at all!' I am just the worst wife sometimes :)

bahaha welcome to the neighborhood! 


asmcsm said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> ARGH I AM SO MAD RIGHT NOW! DH's urologist forgot to mention that the specimen has to be delivered to the lab before 1pm. Now DH has to wait another 3 days and go in on Friday. That means we probably wont get the results until Monday. I really hope I am still O on cd 18 so I have enough time to set up things like an IUI if needed. Stupid doctor not telling us everything.
> 
> Ugh!! How annoying! Your poor DH has to do his business in a cup twice now...and it's not even going toward baby making!! Hope you get your results soonClick to expand...

UGH! I wonder if our lab does that? So sorry, thats so frustrating!


Morgan, how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else..im going back to sleep!


----------



## jury3

Nichole-LOL to introducing DH with sperm in his pocket! Sorry they didn't tell you it had to be there by 1...that really sucks! Why is communication so hard? Jerks.

Jenn-Welcome! Implantation dips can happen, but your chart can also dip without it being implantation. Hormones fluctuate all the time. So, I wouldn't bank on it too much. You can always hope though! GL!

Sandy-I think starting on cd10 is a good idea. I usually O'd after cd15, but one month it randomly hit early at cd13. So, it's always better to be prepared by starting a little early.

Marie-I am a teacher and right now being a stay at home wife sounds amazing! At least I could be near the toilet when I needed lol Working with kids all day while also trying to grow one is exhausting...Sounds like you have a good plan in place! FX'd for you!


----------



## jury3

Amanda-Sorry you're not feeling well :( Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! What is SMEP?


----------



## jury3

Sperm Meets Egg Plan If you google it you will find lots of info. Basically you start opks around cd8 and start bding every other day. When you get a positive opk you bd that day and for 2 days after.

I am probably leaving things out and am not 100% accurate, but that's the gist. I did my own version of it...


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! Maybe we'll try that again, because after careful review, it appears that we managed to accidently do that last cycle! How funny..


----------



## Cowgirl07

We have tried the smep plan. Well dh doesn't know it but we did. :haha: We are doing it again this cycle.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Katrina, my DH doesn't know we use it either :blush: 

Just had our first bd session of SMEP round 2. Soft cup success woohoo! Minimal spillage bahaha. My cervix was closed this morning but when I went to the bathroom earlier it was open and softer and high also had some ewcm mixed in with creamy?...haven't taken an opk yet. Will the next time I pee. Was negative yesterday though. I'm only cd8 though which is like half way to usual o time. But with those low temps I'm think my estrogen is just really high this cycle in the follicular phase. Maybe I'll o sooner this time around!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Julie you remember two days ago when you said hey I'm not sick at all and were worried?! It's wonderful isn't it ;) Such a good sign though. I'm thankful every morning, at least I know something's goin right! 

Amanda thanks I'm doing much better than earlier! Lol I thought I was dying at work.

I'm super crampy and feel like everything is so sore. Bleeding is a bit better but I'm suuure it isn't gone for good. Hoping tomorrow goes quick and easy so I can get to Thursday morning lol. My Doppler is coming in the mail, will be here in the morning, but with my luck I won't find HB and blah that would feel like a BFN lol best way to describe that. So waiting and hoping. Nighty night :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope it comes early Morgan! 
Get better Amanda.
AFM:Still have a sore throat, even though dh got me some tea. I think I will go to bed soon, I have to work tomorrow and won't be on til later in the day.


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks ladies! What is SMEP?

I was going to ask exactly the same :lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

Good morning! :)

So gonna start OPKs today on CD 10.. and use SMEP. I was pretty close to that last cycle accidentally. Hubby doesn't know that there is a method to my madness, but I bet he isn't totally clueless either. ;) 

On another note, I have officially hit the 40 pound weight loss mark! YAY!! now taking off 10 pound increments til I'm happy with it. I know my body won't be the same since I have had a full term pregnancy but I'm gonna try! I can only hope losing weight helps me get pregnant again. Last time, I lost 20 pounds and was pregnant all in 6 weeks! I'd give it up in a split second.. wouldn't we all? :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok took another ic this am, thought i saw a hint again, so i took a frer (against) my better judgement. NOTHING. not even a hint. i'm not touching anymore ics til friday, and then another sat on the day af is due. i have one frer left. 

but i'm so mad at myself for taking the test. i know better and i did it anyway.


----------



## frsttimemama

Its SO hard not to! You're not out. Most people don't have lines really early. I would wait but don't give up! Fx!


----------



## mommyxofxone

most people if they have even a hint of a line on an ic get something on a frer.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't until I was 11 days late with my son :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Blah, so I tested with a CB digital this morning with FMU, it said "pregnant 1-2 weeks", and then again with SMU, and it said "not pregnant". Pretty sure the positive was the left over trigger in concentrated pee, and now its finally out. I feel so sad :( I just want to be a mother to a healthy, ALIVE baby!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

MrsAmk said:


> Blah, so I tested with a CB digital this morning with FMU, it said "pregnant 1-2 weeks", and then again with SMU, and it said "not pregnant". Pretty sure the positive was the left over trigger in concentrated pee, and now its finally out. I feel so sad :( I just want to be a mother to a healthy, ALIVE baby!!!

I can totally sympathize with you!! And we will. We will have our turn. Its a matter of WHEN and not IF. We have been pregnant and carried to full term once. Our bodies know how. We will. Hang in there!!


----------



## HWPG

my heart cries for you ladies - i hope your rainbow babies are right around the corner. hugs.


----------



## morganwhite7

MOLLY! Just in case it wasn't, go get some FRERs, those are the best mine were really easy to see super early!! OH I HOPE I HOPE! 

So you had a trigger shot that has hCG in it? Are you sure it isn't out of your system by now? It's kind of strange that FMU and SMU would be different, CB digis are not as sensitive as the FRERs! 

I'm prayin for you over here, what a wonderful surprise that would be. Plzzz post some pics later if you test more :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Morgan, I did use a frer and it was so faint it was hardly visible....again I am pretty sure its the hcg trigger. I took that Saturday Aug. 31st at night. So its only been 11 days tonight. They say it can take up to 14 days for some people, to be gone. :( I am so used to seeing a no shit line on a frer by 8-9dpo, so that's why I am sad.


----------



## morganwhite7

So how many DPO are you today? You said this usually happens, you see a faint line and then it goes away due to the trigger? I hope that's not the case this time.. I'm sorry I know TTC sucks more than anything. I am still praying you're pregnant, CBs are hard to make positive! 

Do you know the amount in mIU they gave you? JW, I think CBs are 25.


----------



## MrsAmk

I am 9dpo, and according to reviews on Amazon, they are often false +.


----------



## frsttimemama

Everything I've read is that false positives are rare, that you're more likely to have a false negative.


----------



## MrsAmk

frsttimemama said:


> Everything I've read is that false positives are rare, that you're more likely to have a false negative.

Maybe, but with a trigger false +s are common


----------



## asmcsm

From what I've read the hcg will stay in your system about 1 day for every 1000hcg dose so 10,000hcg 10 days. You're still only 9dpo that's super early still. I didn't get a super faint IC until 14dpo and a faint FRER 15dpo


----------



## frsttimemama

I thought you meant in general. Sorry I misunderstood that.


----------



## frsttimemama

Opk was pretty much negative this morning. I think there's a suuuuuper faint line. Yay for a little hormone lol. I can't wait to O and relax. It will be interesting to see if my opks and temps match O day this cycle. I started taking guaifenessin today, and I'm buying soft cups tonight.


----------



## RobertRedford

I still would test again tomorrow, just to see if there is a pos or neg progression. Sorry this is so hard, I can't imagine how frustrating the trigger shot is!

Morgan, how are you feeling today? How is the bleeding?

AFM, still sick but at work. Probably will go home early cause I'm feeling terrible. We DTD yesterday and I inspected OH's ejaculate again after (some fell out onto the bed. gross.) and it wasn't nearly as clear as before. This time it was a bit milky and had little specks in it. I think we may need to stop DTD so much during fertile periods, because we are probably getting diluted ejaculate. Have to look into it, but maybe every other day? I want the most sperm possible each time.


----------



## prgirl_11

Well, just when things were going well, kidney stone pains kicked in for hubby around midnight. It was so bad he didn't go to work but he didn't want to go to the ER since all they will do is give him intravenous pain meds. He just took the pain killers that he was prescribed. It helped but he is still a little out of the loop from it. We were supposed to start BDing tomorrow so I am hoping the pain goes away and we can continue as usual. Ugh.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh Marie, I've had a lot of kidney stones, no fun!! Hopefully DH feels better so you guys can get your bd in!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda- The Urologist we saw said to do every other day. Said every day will dilute the sperm.


----------



## jury3

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol Julie you remember two days ago when you said hey I'm not sick at all and were worried?! It's wonderful isn't it ;) Such a good sign though. I'm thankful every morning, at least I know something's goin right!

Lol I know! I was so scared...not worried right now though! lol I stayed home from work today bc I'm just so exhausted and didn't want to mess with people today.



frsttimemama said:


> Good morning! :)
> 
> So gonna start OPKs today on CD 10.. and use SMEP. I was pretty close to that last cycle accidentally. Hubby doesn't know that there is a method to my madness, but I bet he isn't totally clueless either. ;)
> 
> On another note, I have officially hit the 40 pound weight loss mark! YAY!! now taking off 10 pound increments til I'm happy with it. I know my body won't be the same since I have had a full term pregnancy but I'm gonna try! I can only hope losing weight helps me get pregnant again. Last time, I lost 20 pounds and was pregnant all in 6 weeks! I'd give it up in a split second.. wouldn't we all? :)

Yay! Great job! 



MrsAmk said:


> Blah, so I tested with a CB digital this morning with FMU, it said "pregnant 1-2 weeks", and then again with SMU, and it said "not pregnant". Pretty sure the positive was the left over trigger in concentrated pee, and now its finally out. I feel so sad :( I just want to be a mother to a healthy, ALIVE baby!!!

I'm sorry :( That must be so frustrating...you aren't out yet though. Give it a few more days.



prgirl_11 said:


> Well, just when things were going well, kidney stone pains kicked in for hubby around midnight. It was so bad he didn't go to work but he didn't want to go to the ER since all they will do is give him intravenous pain meds. He just took the pain killers that he was prescribed. It helped but he is still a little out of the loop from it. We were supposed to start BDing tomorrow so I am hoping the pain goes away and we can continue as usual. Ugh.

:( My brother had kidney stones about a year ago. He NEVER goes to the doctor, but that was enough to get him to the ER. So, I know it must be painful!


----------



## morganwhite7

Doing good Amanda, it has reduced to a pinky mauve color.. Weird, but hey, not RED! Today work is suuuper busy. I'm swamped, so glad time is flying by. So ready to get home, eat, and get on to tomorrow!! Lol So excited. 

This Zofran is killing me though. I need a laxative, haven't #2'd for DAYS... Lol sorry for the tmi. But it is really worrying me, esp on top of my 3 prenatals and all the food I've been eating, I NEED to poop! Lol so any suggestions on something that will make me go NOW and is okay for preggos to take? I need relief and don't think I can wait til tomorrow for the doc lol. I have been googling Zofran effects and read a lot of people end up in the ER for not pooping for over a week. NO THANK YOU!!!

Lol sorry about the gross rant, just need a suggestion so I can GO! :blush:


----------



## jury3

Eat things with fiber! Beans, prunes, broccoli, squash, leafy greens...and drink lots of water!


----------



## mommyxofxone

zofran can also screw you up for a few months due to the serious constipation it gives you. be careful with it!!! get some prune juice man


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Doing good Amanda, it has reduced to a pinky mauve color.. Weird, but hey, not RED! Today work is suuuper busy. I'm swamped, so glad time is flying by. So ready to get home, eat, and get on to tomorrow!! Lol So excited.
> 
> This Zofran is killing me though. I need a laxative, haven't #2'd for DAYS... Lol sorry for the tmi. But it is really worrying me, esp on top of my 3 prenatals and all the food I've been eating, I NEED to poop! Lol so any suggestions on something that will make me go NOW and is okay for preggos to take? I need relief and don't think I can wait til tomorrow for the doc lol. I have been googling Zofran effects and read a lot of people end up in the ER for not pooping for over a week. NO THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Lol sorry about the gross rant, just need a suggestion so I can GO! :blush:

I was told to take a magnesium supplement daily in addition to your prenatal to help with that issue. Prenatals are known to make you constipated. ugh. I don't know if it will help immediately though. I'd call your doctor, they may be able to prescribe something for you or let you know if there is a laxative that is safe to take. 

Also, lots of water and fiber!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-Have you ever read Jenny McCarthy's book Belly Laughs? I highly recommend it bc it's hilarious! What made me think of it that she has a chapter dedicated to constipation and how she went to the doc about it...it's pretty funny lol


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Morgan-Have you ever read Jenny McCarthy's book Belly Laughs? I highly recommend it bc it's hilarious! What made me think of it that she has a chapter dedicated to constipation and how she went to the doc about it...it's pretty funny lol

I read it during my last pregnancy in like 2 days. I LOVED IT! The lack of brevity during the entire book was great. I think I still have a copy laying around, if anyone wants it!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Try the dulcolax, Morgan. Should do the trick by tomorrow morning!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Spinach always worked wonders for my son! :lol:


----------



## morganwhite7

No girls I mean I am WAY past the point of fiber rich foods working, I need something that will make it happen NOW. I have heard milk of magnesia? This is more serious than you all think!

But thanks will def be drinking more water, I'm not a water fan it's just too boring lol. Def need to change that.

& Mommy I totally agree, this stuff is REALLY effing me up. All-day nausea OR severe constipation.. Ugh sucks. Def have to talk to doc about this.

DULCOLAX okay for preggos Kara? That sounds like it'll do the trick ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Disneybaby26 said:


> Try the dulcolax, Morgan. Should do the trick by tomorrow morning!

I personally wouldn't! I used it because I was constipated badly, took 1 tablet before bed, woke up in the night, ran to toilet next minute I've woken up on the floor! I passed out and hit my head on the sink on the way down. No way will I ever take them again.


----------



## jury3

I think my mom uses dulcolax. She has those issues a lot. Idk about safeness for pregnancy though...
I'm not a big water drinker either. I love tea, but I've tried to cut back on that too bc of the caffeine and bc I use artificial sweetener to sweeten it. So, that's been hard for me too.


----------



## Disneybaby26

It's built into my prenatal, so I take it everyday!

Bb- you might be talking about a laxative. This is just a very gentle stool softener, shouldn't cause any "urgency" at all.


----------



## asmcsm

Ok ladies so I'm starting to get a little excited because my OPKs aren't stark white and I'm still only on cd9. Normally I don't get any lines on the clinical guard OPKs until a couple days before o because they aren't as sensitive. And the wondfo lines are definitely darker at cd9 this cycle than they were my last. If I put that together with my cervix being high, open and medium-soft plus the little bit of ewcm I got today I think I might o earlier! Woohoo! Prior to ttc I tracked my cycles and I was 29days then of course when we started to ttc they decided to switch to 32 days :/ but I used to o on cd13 FX that's what's happening this cycle!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyxofxone

dulcolax is ok if you get the softner, not the laxative. i don't know about while pregnant though however, yeah i only took zofran for 2 days, and had to come off it again because it messed me up so bad. def. not for everyone. has nasty side affects.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Its Colace, docusate sodium...maybe dulcolax is the wrong one.


----------



## RobertRedford

I would put a call into your doctor to see if they have a preference of what to take for constipation. Dulcolax or miralax are probably fine once in a while. 

Try adding a little bit of juice to your water, or drinking bubbly water. Water is good for you AND the baby :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

-


----------



## Disneybaby26

Def should say "stool softener" not laxative Morgan!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Ok ladies so I'm starting to get a little excited because my OPKs aren't stark white and I'm still only on cd9. Normally I don't get any lines on the clinical guard OPKs until a couple days before o because they aren't as sensitive. And the wondfo lines are definitely darker at cd9 this cycle than they were my last. If I put that together with my cervix being high, open and medium-soft plus the little bit of ewcm I got today I think I might o earlier! Woohoo! Prior to ttc I tracked my cycles and I was 29days then of course when we started to ttc they decided to switch to 32 days :/ but I used to o on cd13 FX that's what's happening this cycle!

wooohooo! That'd be awesome. Maybe your cycles are going back to normal !


----------



## asmcsm

Not sure if it's okay for preggos but what about epsom salt dissolved in water?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Definitely getting there Ashlee!! Fx'd for a nice O soon!! Bd bd bd lady!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Amanda and Kara! Gosh I would be so happy if I went back to 29 days! My cycles haven't been that short since November! We will definitely be BDing! We got our first SMEP sesh in last night. I used the softcup and wore it all night and it wasn't uncomfortable at all which was a welcome surprise. Hope I see that o in a few days! Trying not to get my hopes up too much but body signs are making it look like it could happen!

Kara-just noticed you changed your sig. We used that as our first dance song :)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Thanks Amanda and Kara! Gosh I would be so happy if I went back to 29 days! My cycles haven't been that short since November! We will definitely be BDing! We got our first SMEP sesh in last night. I used the softcup and wore it all night and it wasn't uncomfortable at all which was a welcome surprise. Hope I see that o in a few days! Trying not to get my hopes up too much but body signs are making it look like it could happen!
> 
> Kara-just noticed you changed your sig. We used that as our first dance song :)

With the softcups and possibly a shorter cycle, I have good feelings for you this cycle! After two crazy long cycles, mine are back to 28 days! Maybe yours are too!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is the one I used https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/0585592D-57FF-4C91-BD09-4BA1F2327F13-2219-000000DAB46139E8_zps15095700.jpg


----------



## RobertRedford

I had terrible AF like cramps yesterday and they're still here but mild today. Wondering if its early O pains, or if It was just aches from this stupid cold I have? I'm predicted to O on Sunday.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Doesn't say 'stool softner' on it, which is what she should get. those don't make you have to run.


----------



## brunettebimbo

mommyxofxone said:


> Doesn't say 'stool softner' on it, which is what she should get. those don't make you have to run.

Ill bare that in mind for next time. Those where horrendous! :lol:


----------



## HWPG

sennakot also works - i think it's a vegetable based stool softener.


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan - zofran is horrible for constipation. I went several days (many more than just 2) without a bowel movement and it would make me so nauseous so I just stopped taking the zofran and dealt with the horrible nausea. Definitely just call and ask your OB what they recommend you take for constipation. My doctors office gives us a list of safe meds but I don't know where mine is to tell you what it says.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh see I didn't even know there was a difference b/w laxatives/stool softeners! Good thing I asked! Lol.

Colace is what they gave Hubby and I after our accident when we were on oxies.. I think I'll ask for a script for that from doc.. Lol just needed a quick reliever for the night. Will check out Walgreens and see what they've got.. Thanks a bunch girlies :)


----------



## VivianJean

Metamucil always works for me. I drink it in the morning and by the end of the day I'm moving and shaking.

Congrats on the weight loss btw ladies! Life makes it a challenge to stay on top of things, let alone lose weight. Proud of you!! I'm three days at the gym this week - feeling amazing but i've lost my appetite. Forgot to eat dinner last night and with the housemate away (I can not only walk around necked :winkwink:) I don't have to think about anyone else so I fed the dogs and then totally got distracted. I think when I work out really hard it actually suppresses my need to feed.

After the gym and walking the dogs this morning I felt something and went to the rest room - the HUGEST AMOUNT OF CM I'VE HAD SINCE THE TERMINATION :happydance: So I'm hopeful that production keeps up and when DH gets here in three days it starts to go EWCM. I ordered the tea and it should arrive today sometime... Fxing that it helps get me to funky town.

DH is trying to line up meetings for Mon/Tues with people who work at places to which he wants to apply. Something is feeling good about this... 

Closed my eyes in the shower and focused on where the bean is going to make a home. I can see little hands grabbing it and holding it in place. :blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Loving the PMA :happydance: Good luck this month!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morgan, a lot of times after birth too (in my hosp anyway) they give you stool softeners since you're all sore down there, i knew nothing about them til that day. They explained not to get laxatives and get the stool softener. only reason i know!


----------



## clynn11

Hi ladies! I've been pretty MIA.... just decided to stop letting TTC consume me (well... TRY to stop letting it lol). Of course it's still on my mind, but the past few months i've let it consume every part of me and have had absolutely NO motivation for anything else. I can't let that happen- I still need to be motivated to live a happy and fulfilling life even though I don't have my baby I want so bad... YET. I know it will happen, it has to, and until then i'm just going to enjoy my life and the freedom I have now, because although I will be happy when it becomes limited due to pregnancy/baby- I want to ENJOY it right now! 

Idk if that makes any sense. I've just been depressed recently, not doing anything with myself except moping about on the computer, etc and dreaming about my baby. I kicked ass yesterday waking up early and cleaning the house, shampooing carpets, etc. and felt SO good about myself and what I have accomplished. I need to keep that positivity up instead of feeling like a failure every month AF shows. I'm good for more than just baby making! Lol

Hope you all are doing well :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-I totally understand that. We took May off bc it was a stressful month anyway and bc I was working on being healthier. After that I wasn't as obsessed as I had been in previous months. I just assumed it would happen when it happened and there was only so much I could do to control it. I had my plan in place each month and tried to focus on work and other things. I don't know if it helped me get my bfp, but I sure felt better! lol


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been pretty MIA.... just decided to stop letting TTC consume me (well... TRY to stop letting it lol). Of course it's still on my mind, but the past few months i've let it consume every part of me and have had absolutely NO motivation for anything else. I can't let that happen- I still need to be motivated to live a happy and fulfilling life even though I don't have my baby I want so bad... YET. I know it will happen, it has to, and until then i'm just going to enjoy my life and the freedom I have now, because although I will be happy when it becomes limited due to pregnancy/baby- I want to ENJOY it right now!
> 
> Idk if that makes any sense. I've just been depressed recently, not doing anything with myself except moping about on the computer, etc and dreaming about my baby. I kicked ass yesterday waking up early and cleaning the house, shampooing carpets, etc. and felt SO good about myself and what I have accomplished. I need to keep that positivity up instead of feeling like a failure every month AF shows. I'm good for more than just baby making! Lol
> 
> Hope you all are doing well :hugs:

I completely get it, too. It is consuming and it is depressing. Its so nice to take a break and get a breath of fresh air (literally). Life _has to go on_ even if we are still trying. It's really nice to hear positive thoughts from you, and I'm so glad you're doing well!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies...morgan gud to know the bleeding has subsided even tho not totally..my doc also gave me colace after my surgery last yr...again its a stool softener and not a laxative..:thumbup:

Cassidy...i totally get how u feel...every mth i think im not going to obsess and it toally consumes me...have not been too happy with my control of my mind...

Ashlee yaay for getting closer to o....:thumbup:

AFM - got a smiley opk again this morning...this feels more real than the one i got on cd12...i think tht was incorrect...even my wondfos show a positive today...

luckily we have been bding EVERYDAY trying to do SMEP... so i think i couldnt have covered my bases better :winkwink: ....i may not be posting much as ive said im uber busy with guests...my mil wants me to take her around the WHOLE DAY...:growlmad: im trying to keep up as much as i can tho


----------



## RobertRedford

Sonia, I give you so much credit for having your family visit for FIVE WEEKS! Hang in there! and props for still BD'ing every day even with them in town!

Also, Cassidy, the pictures of the baby you put on fb are too freakin cute. she is adorable!


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks hun...dh has been soo sooo supportive and totally gets tht his folks r quite high maintenence...we have been so pooped every night but wen he comes to bed...hes like....lets make sure to make tht baby :cloud9: hes such a wonderful man...and tht keeps me going :flower:


----------



## asmcsm

Totally get where you're coming from Cassidy. This last month was especially hard on me because I thought I had a really good chance. And I did get pretty depressed, I think PMS makes it even worse... now that AF is gone I'm feeling a lot better though. I just know that with my personality I couldn't take a break. I'm one of those people that has to do everything in their power to try and get what they want otherwise I'd be even more depressed because I didn't do enough and got a BFN because of it. That's how it was for me the cycle after m/c when I didn't take opks camping and didn't bother trying to BD anyway :? I hope that the more relaxed approach is what works for you and Kev though. You both deserve it after the year you've had. I want to see you with a cute little bump soon!

Sonia-Your timing looks great! Really hope you get it this month!!


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree Sonia, perfect BD pattern. You all have been workin hard!!! ;)

Wonderful that your DH is so supportive, that makes a whole world of a difference! And Haha @ you guys BDing with the family down the hall. A girl's gotta do what a girls gotta do!!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan try Taco Bell!!! Seriously. That's what I ate after I had my appy and couldn't poop for a week. Also just read kiwi helps. I ate one the other day and it helped. You can do miralax too


----------



## morganwhite7

Bahahaha I'm SURE Taco Bell would do the trick, didn't even think of that!!! 

I'll update you all tonight on if a #2 if it comes ;) lmao

Seriously though why wouldn't they have told me this could happen, I am destroyeddd inside.


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Morgan try Taco Bell!!! Seriously. That's what I ate after I had my appy and couldn't poop for a week. Also just read kiwi helps. I ate one the other day and it helped. You can do miralax too

lol!


----------



## HWPG

sonia, my MIL comes from Russia for 3 weeks every year - and it's like teh longest and fastest 3 three weeks (if that makes any sense). like while she's here, i'm all pulling my hair out, tired, overwhelmed, short tempered. but then she leaves and i'm like, "that wasnt such a big deal, why did i make it a big deal?". My OH is also very supportive, and it's heartwarming to hear yours is also :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I totally get it. After my appointment yesterday and her telling me everything is fine, I feel so much more relaxed. I still need to do some of this stuff to make myself feel better although I did get pregnant last time without any of this.. just losing 20 pounds! But it's more like I can breath after talking to her about it.. and I have to do other things, too. Like enjoy my Hubby and family. We have a lot to do to our house and yard so hopefully that will keep me too busy to stress so much. And I'm trying to focus on being healthier.. I feel like temping and OPKs will satisfy my need to DO something to make it happen .. I'm a huge "do-er". I can't wait patiently for anything! Lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Finished clomid for the month :happydance: It really didnt affect me this month. I can't help but think the clomid didn't work for me this month. Like the dose was too low so it had no effect or something. I am probably being crazy but I can't help it.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Finished clomid for the month :happydance: It really didnt affect me this month. I can't help but think the clomid didn't work for me this month. Like the dose was too low so it had no effect or something. I am probably being crazy but I can't help it.

maybe you're one of the lucky few who don't get side effects!


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, maybe you're just used to it and the side effects were so minimal they didn't bother you.


----------



## RobertRedford

slow day at work so I have been googling watery ejaculate causes. Some say that it is indicative of retrograde ejaculation, which can be fixed by taking an Antihistamines or decongestant! They say to take it an hour or so before sex...interesting. I'm going to have to pick some up to see if it helps...just getting into my fertile period so we will see.

eta: no wonder my work thought this website was porn! hahaha


----------



## NDTaber9211

My body probably got use to it. I had side effects last month like crazy. Mainly the hot flashes and mood swings. I think I might have had a few hot flashes and I did have a couple mild headaches. I think I might have been so busy and occupied that I didn't really pay attention.


----------



## prgirl_11

Ladies what are your feelings on taking baby aspirin daily? I keep reading mixed opinions online and was wondering what you thought. I am set to ovulate soon so I don't know if it would make a difference if I start taking it at this point but what do you think? I don't believe I have any clotting problems (my coagulation levels from an old June 2010 blood panel I found was perfect) but I do get some clots during AF. Should I go for it? Would it hurt anything?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I used to take it after o. I read it can delay o if taken before. Never did anything to me except make me bruise easier


----------



## Disneybaby26

prgirl_11 said:


> Ladies what are your feelings on taking baby aspirin daily? I keep reading mixed opinions online and was wondering what you thought. I am set to ovulate soon so I don't know if it would make a difference if I start taking it at this point but what do you think? I don't believe I have any clotting problems (my coagulation levels from an old June 2010 blood panel I found was perfect) but I do get some clots during AF. Should I go for it? Would it hurt anything?

Generally taken after confirmed O, and if you temp it can make your temps wonky. I give it a nay...maybe try the pinapple and sunflower seeds, more natural!


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> sonia, my MIL comes from Russia for 3 weeks every year - and it's like teh longest and fastest 3 three weeks (if that makes any sense). like while she's here, i'm all pulling my hair out, tired, overwhelmed, short tempered. but then she leaves and i'm like, "that wasnt such a big deal, why did i make it a big deal?". My OH is also very supportive, and it's heartwarming to hear yours is also :)

Ya im used to having them over bcos they come from india every yr for 1-2 mths...obviously i crib but i also feel very bad wen they leave...:dohh:


----------



## asmcsm

I have taken baby aspirin every day for the last 2 cycles before o and everything and if anything my cycles have been better, sooner o and better temps.


----------



## jury3

Sonia-Props to you! My MIL lives in the same town as me and I can only handle her for a few hours at a time lol She means well but can be very overwhelming. 
Sounds like your bding is perfect! 

Morgan-Please make sure to update us on your #2s lol Gotta love this thread!

Nichole-I had pretty much no symptoms my second month on clomid and that was even with an upped dosage. I think it's just bc your body is used to it. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't have worked just like it did the first month.

Amanda-lol ejaculate is for sure a porn word! 

prgirl_11-I've read mixed reviews about it. I agree with Kara, I'd go the pineapple and sunflower seed route bc it's more natural. I considered it a few times but decided against it...


----------



## clynn11

Oh and I've officially failed at temping again this month :dohh: lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies-I hope I didn't miss anything while I was at work. I had a blazing positive opk this morning so maybe last nights was faulty. I don't feel the best today I am super congested and want an allergy pill. But I will abstain.


----------



## frsttimemama

I say don't take the aspirin unless your doctor tells you to. Im just super careful of what I take I guess.

Ugh Morgan! You just can't win. Call doc and and what you can take for sure! Don't wait.

And I am the excited new owner of soft cups! Hubbris freaked out, but I'll talk him into it, after all it's not pills and he doesn't have to do anything .. lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I bet a little guaifennesin wouldn't hurt! Hope ya feel better!


----------



## jury3

CASSIDY!!!! lol Oh well, at least your chart is there so I can still stalk it...

Yay for soft cups! They really make it so much easier and less messy. He wouldn't even know the difference if you didn't tell him lol


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> Oh and I've officially failed at temping again this month :dohh: lol

 My doctor told me yesterday that the tempting is not accurate. And not to worry about it because the external temp affects it too much. Weird, right? I'm still doing it though so I feel like I'm at least doing something besides waiting! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol Julie, I know, right? But I feel guilty if I don't tell :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ya then I would have to go get some and I don't feel like it. I am the biggest wimp, I used my inhaler and feel slightly better I wish dh was home, and bowling league wasn't to night.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh yeah I can sympathize there!


----------



## VivianJean

Woo tea, oh oh opks and soft cups arrived. Drinking tea now with a little honey.


Guess who is chomping at the bit to leave work so she can go play with the soft cups? lol


----------



## jury3

Lol play with soft cups


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol tell me how "fun" it is ;)

I could only take one practice! 

And Sandy you can take it out and hide it under your pillow, easy peasy! Just tell him after, so you get what you need first! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Woo tea, oh oh opks and soft cups arrived. Drinking tea now with a little honey.
> 
> 
> Guess who is chomping at the bit to leave work so she can go play with the soft cups? lol

Lol at playing with softcups. They actually weren't uncomfortable at all for me which I worried about since some girls said they were and I left it in the full 12 hours.

I drink my fertilitea with honey too! I drank it that way the cycle I got my BFP and I just realized at the beginning of this cycle that I'd been drinking it without every cycle since! Had to change that ;)



morganwhite7 said:


> Lol tell me how "fun" it is ;)
> 
> I could only take one practice!
> 
> And Sandy you can take it out and hide it under your pillow, easy peasy! Just tell him after, so you get what you need first! Lol

I read about a lady that kept one under her pillow and also one in the package under the sofa cushion in case they had a quickie there haha! Probably a good idea...DH and I BD on the couch half the time cuz I jump him in my fertile period lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol well I'm rather intimidated by them I have to say.. I just took it out of the package to see it. Yikes! Big girl panties will be required for this deal lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Someone post a picture of one of these things!! Lol, I need to see!


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Lol well I'm rather intimidated by them I have to say.. I just took it out of the package to see it. Yikes! Big girl panties will be required for this deal lol

LOL they really aren't that bad, there's plenty of room in there for them lol. Do a practice run for sure though!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol, here you go :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HWPG

Chocolate covered sunflower seeds from trader joes count, right? Cause that's what I'm eating. I'm feeling nauseas and icky. 3dpo too early for symptoms? Gag.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Those freak me out!


----------



## VivianJean

I have completely lost my appetite. I just realized the last "proper" meal was monday night dinner. 

Just thinking about eating makes me feel sick. I don't know what to do. I feel really anxious and I just realized I've been grinding my teeth. Maybe considering having a bath when I get home from work in about half an hour. Everything hurts right now.

POA OPK at home during my break - v faint positive. Here we go...it begins.


----------



## jury3

Lol the softcups aren't that bad! Luckily they are so flexible they bend and form to you. I didn't feel mine at all, sometimes I almost forgot they were there! I'd pee in the morning and start getting ready, then realize I still had it in! 

Mirolee-LOL They are still sunflower seeds, even with chocolate on them! I'd totally count them!


----------



## goldstns

i never tried softcups... but they seem to scare me.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm kinda afraid that things gonna get stuck! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Ok trial run was successful. Not bad. I can deal with it for a BFP!


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Ok trial run was successful. Not bad. I can deal with it for a BFP!

Hah! Exactly ;)


----------



## VivianJean

ok after three attempts got it in and cant feel it. in other news...CM is looking a little EW...!!!


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> I'm kinda afraid that things gonna get stuck! Lol

ditto. my nails are long too so extra akward


----------



## prgirl_11

They intimidate me too. I've thought about switching to SoftCups because of all the chemicals and bleaching in pads and tampons. SoftCups just have such great reviews. Maybe I'll suck it up one day and go for it. For now, I'll just live vicariously through you LOL


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol, here you go :)

Holy crap!!! LOL, that's badass!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

they are intimidating at first. but well, we do all kinds of weird things for our babies don't we? what's a cup up the hoo ha filled with spermies ?! lol 

hope all you ladies are well today.

temp rise slightly for me, could be from the tossing and turning, or the in general it's HOT today.


----------



## MrsAmk

:wacko: Good Morning girls. So this morning I am 10dpo, and getting a line still on a frer with fmu. With smu I am getting a bfn. Gosh I hope and pray that this is real and I dont have another chemical :( Or that its not the trigger shot leftover! It looks better in person
 



Attached Files:







September 2013-10dpo..jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## frsttimemama

It wasn't bad or uncomfortable really, much to my surprise! So worth it to get to the goal :)

Lol Beth! Fingers crossed forvyou! Did you use softcups this cycle??

To those of you that got your BFPs, how many of you used softcups and how many cycles with them? Just curious!

AFM, nothing exciting .. I feel like temps look better since I switched methods. I'm excited to see what's in store this cycle! If I get my BFP this time, my due date would be little guy's first birthday. Meant to be?? I sure hope so! I think next year on his birthday, we are gonna throw a big bash to celebrate his life with our family and friends. :) In case you can't tell, I'm missing him more than usual today. It's ok though. I've got this ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Crossing my fingers for ya Molly!! Call your doctor and ask how long the trigger shot should show??


----------



## MrsAmk

frsttimemama said:


> Crossing my fingers for ya Molly!! Call your doctor and ask how long the trigger shot should show??

Ha well the nurse told me not to test before 14 days past IUI. yea right....I have no patience for that. But this one is darker than yesterdays...


----------



## HWPG

i can DEF see a line!


----------



## morganwhite7

DARKER THAN YESTERDAY's?!!!

Sound pretty promising to me! Why don't you try after an afternoon hold and see what happens? Oh I am so excited for you I hope this is it. Go Rainbow mommies!!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

How come I can't see a pic?? How many dpIUI are you??


----------



## frsttimemama

I can see a line, too, and I never can. Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ah, previous page! Sorry, it's early!! Lol any chance your doctor would do a couple betas to make sure it's not leftover trigger??


----------



## MrsAmk

I am going to call today, normally I would wait until at least 12-13dpo to go get a beta, but my fitness test for the Air Force is Saturday and I refuse to do it if I am pregnant! Situps, pushups and a run. I need to know if this is for real before I do that. That and I am so out of shape lol. I am 10 days past IUI today. 

Morgan, my afternoon pee is always worse than fmu. I drink a lot of water, and need to to ward off that pooping problem you have :) So I dont want to even test, to be sad that the line is lighter.


----------



## MrsAmk

I think I might still have a big cyst on my left ovary :( I had one when I had my follicle scan before the IUI, but I was hoping it would collapse with the trigger shot. Today my left side, low down, is so painful...even to touch!


----------



## asmcsm

Definitely seeing a line! You should try testing in the afternoon after a hold and trying to not drink as much water for a few hours. I'm thinking you smu just isn't concentrated enough if your test today is darker

AFM, my temps are all screwy because DH is an asshat sometimes and didn't go get gas for his truck last night so he woke me up at 5 to ask me of he could use my vehicle and I told him no but he can use it to go get gas in a gas can. Like I should have to deal with his pos truck because he didn't remember to put gas in it...ugh. And my temp for cd8 was super low because I was so exhausted that I don't think I moved that night. Normally I toss and turn a bit


----------



## HWPG

asshat, hehe. i love that word. i think your temps are fine ashlee. they might drop again, or they might just go up from here after O. no worries :)


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm in jury duty today, and just my luck, my ex (who I have a restraining order against) is here too. I hate him. 

Rant over. 
In my phone so I can't catch up. 
Feeling like I'm getting close to O time. OH's count boost hasn't come yet and I'm getting antsy.


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> I'm in jury duty today, and just my luck, my ex (who I have a restraining order against) is here too. I hate him.
> 
> Rant over.
> In my phone so I can't catch up.
> Feeling like I'm getting close to O time. OH's count boost hasn't come yet and I'm getting antsy.

Too funny I had jury duty yesterday. Hence why I was absent all day and can't catch up!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I had jury duty yesterday too...now that's just weird!!

Amanda- I'd tell the jury lady you have a restraining order and leave!! Yikes!


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> I had jury duty yesterday too...now that's just weird!!
> 
> Amanda- I'd tell the jury lady you have a restraining order and leave!! Yikes!

I tried. Due to the limits of the order, it won't work. They offered to have a sheriff sit with me. Uggh. 

I'm a gov't employee so I will most likely get chosen to stay-- bleck (I get paid my full salary/ benefits during the length of my service)

So weird that we all have jury duty!


----------



## goldstns

that is crazy you all have jury duty. I kinda want it... and never have had it. I am sitting at the hospital doing my 4 hour blood test for my glucose testing. So far so good... my fasting level was 85... which is good (should be between 60-110). Then I had to drink a gross drink and now every hour get blood drawn.

I was going to do the testing tomorrow, but work is closed, so instead of missing work I am doing it today. I am not sure who has heard about the Denver/Boulder flooding... but here I am. We are flooded. Work is cancelled, but luckily my house is on a hill so the house is fine and so is the hospital for me to do the blood work. However, the electricity went out a while ago... was a bit CRAZY!


----------



## MrsAmk

I have a friend that just had her baby in Boulder and she said the power went out while she was delivering! Crazy!


----------



## goldstns

oh goodness! that would be scary! Ya this all started on Monday and hasn't stopped raining... supposed to continue until Friday/sat morning


----------



## morganwhite7

Here you all go! Still bleeding as we speak, they decided the diagnosis was a SubChorionic Hematoma. Which from what I was told (after asking 5 million questions) is something that they have ZERO answers for, and is placenta related. 

So, WHATEVER. Obviously this baby wants to live. It is measuring 5 days ahead, 8 weeks they said. Heart rate increased from 130 last week, to 148 today. 

Stick, little bean, stick. We want to hold you SO bad! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5109.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsAmk

Oh Morgan, your bean is so beautiful!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Loving your scan picture! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

What a lovely looking bean Morgan!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Here you all go! Still bleeding as we speak, they decided the diagnosis was a SubChorionic Hematoma. Which from what I was told (after asking 5 million questions) is something that they have ZERO answers for, and is placenta related.
> 
> So, WHATEVER. Obviously this baby wants to live. It is measuring 5 days ahead, 8 weeks they said. Heart rate increased from 130 last week, to 148 today.
> 
> Stick, little bean, stick. We want to hold you SO bad! :cloud9:

I was right about the SCH. Usually they bleed themselves out or they reabsorb into the body by 20 weeks. That is one strong little bean! Glad to see s/he is doing so well in there!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks a bunch girls! 

Ashlee I am hope hope hoping!!! He said they see plenty who survive, it's just a scary situation. Even said to BD as I please. But we'll keep it "light" for a while.... lol.

Also they prescribed magnesium citrate liquid or a laxative for how severe my ahem "back-up" is... Lol so trying that when I get HOME. :blush:


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's awesome Morgan


----------



## jury3

Morgan-So glad the bean is growing strong! Hopefully that thing takes care of itself and your bleeding stops soon!


----------



## prgirl_11

Congrats on such a cute little bean Morgan! <3


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks a bunch girls!
> 
> Ashlee I am hope hope hoping!!! He said they see plenty who survive, it's just a scary situation. Even said to BD as I please. But we'll keep it "light" for a while.... lol.
> 
> Also they prescribed magnesium citrate liquid or a laxative for how severe my ahem "back-up" is... Lol so trying that when I get HOME. :blush:

I'm sure s/he will be fine. From what I read, it only increases chance of m/c by 1-3% more than any other pregnancy so that's not very much and it said that depended mostly on mommy's age and the size of the SCH. I'm sure all will be well and you'll get your little rainbow babe :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Here you all go! Still bleeding as we speak, they decided the diagnosis was a SubChorionic Hematoma. Which from what I was told (after asking 5 million questions) is something that they have ZERO answers for, and is placenta related.
> 
> So, WHATEVER. Obviously this baby wants to live. It is measuring 5 days ahead, 8 weeks they said. Heart rate increased from 130 last week, to 148 today.
> 
> Stick, little bean, stick. We want to hold you SO bad! :cloud9:

Love, love, loving this!!!! So freakin happy for you!!


----------



## frsttimemama

So glad for you Morgan! It will be okay!! What a great picture!


----------



## goldstns

cute morgan!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm pathetic and feeling sorry for myself today.. because that's going to get me somewhere.. I just wish people would think before they speak sometimes. Their unintentional comments hurt my feelings sometimes, and it's so tempting to be rude back.. but that won't get me anywhere either.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> I'm pathetic and feeling sorry for myself today.. because that's going to get me somewhere.. I just wish people would think before they speak sometimes. Their unintentional comments hurt my feelings sometimes, and it's so tempting to be rude back.. but that won't get me anywhere either.

Awww I'm sorry :hugs: I get those days too. Especially when people that know that I miscarried say "so are you pregnant again yet?" No, and not for a lack of trying...some people have to do more than just look at each other... Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

MrsAmk said:


> :wacko: Good Morning girls. So this morning I am 10dpo, and getting a line still on a frer with fmu. With smu I am getting a bfn. Gosh I hope and pray that this is real and I dont have another chemical :( Or that its not the trigger shot leftover! It looks better in person

i see a line hun, looks great! :)



frsttimemama said:


> It wasn't bad or uncomfortable really, much to my surprise! So worth it to get to the goal :)
> 
> Lol Beth! Fingers crossed forvyou! Did you use softcups this cycle??
> 
> To those of you that got your BFPs, how many of you used softcups and how many cycles with them? Just curious!
> 
> AFM, nothing exciting .. I feel like temps look better since I switched methods. I'm excited to see what's in store this cycle! If I get my BFP this time, my due date would be little guy's first birthday. Meant to be?? I sure hope so! I think next year on his birthday, we are gonna throw a big bash to celebrate his life with our family and friends. :) In case you can't tell, I'm missing him more than usual today. It's ok though. I've got this ;)

i used softcups this cycle, and the cycle i got dd. I love them.



morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks a bunch girls!
> 
> Ashlee I am hope hope hoping!!! He said they see plenty who survive, it's just a scary situation. Even said to BD as I please. But we'll keep it "light" for a while.... lol.
> 
> Also they prescribed magnesium citrate liquid or a laxative for how severe my ahem "back-up" is... Lol so trying that when I get HOME. :blush:

they did give you a laxative??? oh man, don't go anywhere after taking it. and i would recommend taking it in the am, so you aren't up all night. just in case.



frsttimemama said:


> I'm pathetic and feeling sorry for myself today.. because that's going to get me somewhere.. I just wish people would think before they speak sometimes. Their unintentional comments hurt my feelings sometimes, and it's so tempting to be rude back.. but that won't get me anywhere either.

i'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly I am so excited for you. I am banking on the fact that it got darker since yesterday, that has to be a good sign! Can't wait for your a.m. FRER!!! :) Did the doc get back with you yet or will they not test til you're 14 dpIUI? 

And Sandy I hope you feel better. I am sorry for gloating with the pic, sometimes I forget how I would have felt about that a month or so ago. Hope that didn't upset you. I am still just as emotionally invested in you all as ever! It hurts to see the struggle, bc oh I know the feeling. I can say FX'd for a BFP every day, but I know it still doesn't help. Just know I feel for you all and genuinely hope you all make beans soon. And my F's are ALWAYS X'd for BFPs!

You girls deserve it more than anyone! :hugs:


----------



## VivianJean

Congrats Morgan - what a great picture!! and sorry Sandy <3 we've all been there x sending you love.

Today temps dumped to 97.14... they are going down to the basement... thoughts? lots of CM. Should I expect it to stay low and then spike? FF predicts O on the 18th - 6 days from now.

DH arrives on the afternoon of the 14th... if I O early is there still time???


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes low low low right before O comes..

What do your OPKs look like compared to yesterday's? You better BD on the spot!!! LOL :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4576f6//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

There's mine to compare! See how usually the lowest is O day? But last month my body had to try twice lol. It just depends!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amelia-mine drops for about 4 days before I O!! Keep watching those OPKs lady!


----------



## asmcsm

Amelia, temps are a poor indicator for upcoming o. Sometimes they drop and rise back up and it's not o and sometimes it is. I would pay more attention to your cm, cp and opks. Then once those look positive look for the temp rise.

For example, look at my temp. It dropped way low and then rose back up and there's no way I O'd


----------



## MrsAmk

I got in to see if this intense pain was a cyst...but all we saw was a huge corpus luteum so I guess its from that? They drew a beta too, but im expecting it will be so low that itll be impossible to know if its real or the trigger at this point!


----------



## morganwhite7

A big corpus luteum? Aren't they supposed to "die" by 10DPOish? Hmmm, could be a good sign!

I can't wait for your results, how long?

I am going home now, will update from the comfort of my couch!! :)


----------



## MrsAmk

So she just called, my beta is 41 and progesterone is 102. She said she cant tell if its my trigger shot or my real hcg :wacko:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Would the trigger cause and increase in progesterone or are you on any kind of supplement?? Bc that's a suppppper high number!! Are they going to repeat?? Fx'd for you, I think this sounds good hun!!


----------



## clynn11

Ahhhhh FX for you that is SO exciting. I say pregnant and am keeping everything crossed that it is not the trigger!!!! eeeeek!


----------



## MrsAmk

Disneybaby26 said:


> Would the trigger cause and increase in progesterone or are you on any kind of supplement?? Bc that's a suppppper high number!! Are they going to repeat?? Fx'd for you, I think this sounds good hun!!

Yes I am on prometrium 2x/day


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh Morgan no! Just people at work complaining about not having a boy.. seriously? Lol. Im over it now :)


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Oh Morgan no! Just people at work complaining about not having a boy.. seriously? Lol. Im over it now :)

SERIOUSLY?!? BE happy you're having a friggin baby at all!!!! Ugh! People!


----------



## VivianJean

what a bunch of d-heads. 

Craving cigarettes. I quit smoking but HELLS BELLS I want one or five right now.
OPK was darker this morning but i also tested with the worlds strongest peepee ;) not raging positive but def darker than norm for this time of the cycle. Getting excited...

now hopefully the HUGE FREAKING FLOOD in Boulder wont stop DH from getting out in 48 hours... augh... just my luck. Water is lapping at our back door atm. Welp,


----------



## Disneybaby26

Post a picture!! I hope he makes it in time!!

"Worlds strongest peepee":haha:


----------



## VivianJean

Disneybaby26 said:


> Post a picture!! I hope he makes it in time!!
> 
> "Worlds strongest peepee":haha:

Check CNN for what is happening literally just down the road from our apartment! (we're in the basement so completely unprotected). I'm a little nervous about him leaving the cats and the house for four days if this doesnt let up.

https://www.cnn.com/2013/09/12/us/flooding-colorado/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Disneybaby26

LOL!!!!....I meant a picture of the OPK!! TTC comes first!!

But I hope your place and furries are okay, too!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

VivianJean said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Post a picture!! I hope he makes it in time!!
> 
> "Worlds strongest peepee":haha:
> 
> Check CNN for what is happening literally just down the road from our apartment! (we're in the basement so completely unprotected). I'm a little nervous about him leaving the cats and the house for four days if this doesnt let up.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2013/09/12/us/flooding-colorado/index.html?hpt=hp_t1Click to expand...

Geesh!!! That IS some serious water!!


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Congrats Morgan - what a great picture!! and sorry Sandy <3 we've all been there x sending you love.
> 
> Today temps dumped to 97.14... they are going down to the basement... thoughts? lots of CM. Should I expect it to stay low and then spike? FF predicts O on the 18th - 6 days from now.
> 
> DH arrives on the afternoon of the 14th... if I O early is there still time???

Amelia, remember that you can still get preggers if you BD before ovulation. You are actually most fertile the day before. By BDing the day before, DH's spermies will be ready to catch your egg right away! So don't worry about BDing the exact day, a day or two before is just fine!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Molly I see it!! 
Morgan-Good heartbeat! Yay for baby
AFM: Think I O'd last night, still have a freaking cold!


----------



## prgirl_11

I am so bummed out right now.:growlmad: I got my first "high" on my CBFM but DH is having kidney stone pain.:nope: Errrr It's not HORRIBLE pain and it doesn't hurt his uh...man parts LOL so maybe I will seduce him later and get him as relaxed as possible. Can't hurt to try! :winkwink: If he can't then, oh well, we'll pray tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Disneybaby26

prgirl_11 said:


> I am so bummed out right now.:growlmad: I got my first "high" on my CBFM but DH is having kidney stone pain.:nope: Errrr It's not HORRIBLE pain and it doesn't hurt his uh...man parts LOL so maybe I will seduce him later and get him as relaxed as possible. Can't hurt to try! :winkwink: If he can't then, oh well, we'll pray tomorrow is a better day.

Perhaps a little "girl on top" action!! :) Good luck!!


----------



## clynn11

Tell him you'll do all the work ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

Whoa, I hope all of you ladies in CO are staying safe! It is CRAZY out there! 

So much to catch up on, and I'm beat. Just got home from jury duty, and I have to go back on the 24th for a two month trial. blllahhhh. I'll catch up tomorrow when I am at work. 

Being in a room with my ex makes me so sad. Sitting here in tears trying to pull myself together. I just don't get how he can be happy while I have struggled _every single day_ since the miscarraige. That was as much of his baby as it was mine. It was as much of his loss as it was mine. 

Sorry, sad rant over. Have a good night, ladies. Please stay safe if you're in CO!


----------



## frsttimemama

Opks make me crazy. There's a specific science to them.. If your pee is too dilute, too bad! Lol. I had a faint line yesterday morning and nothing since. It should start building soon. I'm figuring I should O around Tuesday, so hopefully it's not any earlier than Monday so I can get some BD in! We're camping in a camper with my parents this weekend.. Probably no BD tomorrow night or Saturday night... so hopefully Sunday Monday and Tuesday and O Tuesday then BD Wednesday for good measure. Hope that's enough. I hope this is the month. The dates are perfect so I hope that means something in the whole cosmic scheme of things.. :)

Amelia, I hope Hubby makes it! 

Marie, I hope you can convince your Hubby to bd!!

Amanda, I'm so sorry -- I cannot imagine how tough that must be! Better days are ahead for us. I had time like that today too. People aren't grateful for what they are given.. and then there's us who'd give almost anything for it. Ugh!


----------



## NDTaber9211

VivianJean said:


> Craving cigarettes. I quit smoking but HELLS BELLS I want one or five right now.

I was saying that to DH earlier. I have been super craving cigs lately. I've quit for almost a year now (occasionally had one or two when out drinking with friends) and never really had a problem until recently. 


Amanda- I am so sorry you are feeling like that :hugs: I don't know your ex but I want to go punch him in the balls.


----------



## wavescrash

VivianJean said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Post a picture!! I hope he makes it in time!!
> 
> "Worlds strongest peepee":haha:
> 
> Check CNN for what is happening literally just down the road from our apartment! (we're in the basement so completely unprotected). I'm a little nervous about him leaving the cats and the house for four days if this doesnt let up.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2013/09/12/us/flooding-colorado/index.html?hpt=hp_t1Click to expand...

"One death was confirmed and another feared after a car stopped in the rushing water. Witnesses reported a woman emerged from the car and was swept away by the water. A man left the car and tried to reach her and also was overcome, Boulder County Sheriff's Cmdr. Heidi Prentup said. She said the man's body had been recovered, while the woman was missing."

A girl in my March Monkeys group on here just posted about that and the girl that's missing is actually her best friend's 20 year old daughter. I can't believe what's going on out there. Stay safe.


----------



## clynn11

Omg that is soooo sad Waves.

Sending love and positive vibes to everyone in boulder Amelia! <3 <3


----------



## wavescrash

I know, isn't it? I just checked the thread to see the new posts and I read hers and was like, "I know this story... where did I hear that?" So crazy that the story's linked to what Amelia shared. I don't know why but it made it feel a little more personal even though it has nothing to do with me, you know? We rarely have flash floods that are that bad out here so I can't even imagine.


----------



## clynn11

Definitely. That's just so sad. Any disaster I see on the news, etc. brings me to tears because all I ever think is "What if that was my mom, my baby sister, my husband, etc." Just the pain I go through thinking about it brings me to tears... I can't imagine actually living it. I hope there's no more fatalities :( :(

50 minutes and counting until I am freeeee from work! Yay.


----------



## prgirl_11

Couldn't BD tonight. DH had so much pain he had to pass on the Advil and take his oxycodone. I'm hoping that doesn't affect his swimmers. They prescribed him oxy for the pain and Flomax to relax everything down there. You know how some prescription meds can affect fertility. Stupid kidney stone. His pain comes and goes so he said whenever he didn't feel the pain he would drop everything and BD:winkwink:


----------



## prgirl_11

Great. 

I just read Flomax lowers sperm count while taken.


----------



## VivianJean

Disneybaby26 said:


> LOL!!!!....I meant a picture of the OPK!! TTC comes first!!
> 
> But I hope your place and furries are okay, too!! :)

hahahaha oh im such a dumb dumb... Hold on I will... I have two days x 2 tests per day to show you.. and I'm a little worried because they are looking really GOOD and DH isn't here for another 48 hours AUGH!


----------



## VivianJean

prgirl_11 said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Morgan - what a great picture!! and sorry Sandy <3 we've all been there x sending you love.
> 
> Today temps dumped to 97.14... they are going down to the basement... thoughts? lots of CM. Should I expect it to stay low and then spike? FF predicts O on the 18th - 6 days from now.
> 
> DH arrives on the afternoon of the 14th... if I O early is there still time???
> 
> Amelia, remember that you can still get preggers if you BD before ovulation. You are actually most fertile the day before. By BDing the day before, DH's spermies will be ready to catch your egg right away! So don't worry about BDing the exact day, a day or two before is just fine!Click to expand...

I think that's my problem, these OPKs are looking GOOD and my temps are dropping fast... I'm super worried the ball is going to drop at midnight and his men aren't going to be assembled in time to catch it. How can I delay this? lol Last 6 cycles, took too long. This one... which was going to be a perfect FULL WEEK of BDing.. Screwed like a screw-top.



prgirl_11 said:


> I am so bummed out right now.:growlmad: I got my first "high" on my CBFM but DH is having kidney stone pain.:nope: Errrr It's not HORRIBLE pain and it doesn't hurt his uh...man parts LOL so maybe I will seduce him later and get him as relaxed as possible. Can't hurt to try! :winkwink: If he can't then, oh well, we'll pray tomorrow is a better day.

Casual BJ and then jump on at the last second? Just saying...



RobertRedford said:


> Whoa, I hope all of you ladies in CO are staying safe! It is CRAZY out there!
> 
> So much to catch up on, and I'm beat. Just got home from jury duty, and I have to go back on the 24th for a two month trial. blllahhhh. I'll catch up tomorrow when I am at work.
> 
> Being in a room with my ex makes me so sad. Sitting here in tears trying to pull myself together. I just don't get how he can be happy while I have struggled _every single day_ since the miscarraige. That was as much of his baby as it was mine. It was as much of his loss as it was mine.
> 
> Sorry, sad rant over. Have a good night, ladies. Please stay safe if you're in CO!

That sounds bloody terrible :( I'm sorry I have probably missed this..but how are you having to be around him so much?? Whatever the situation I'm sending him a mental nut-punch. What a d!ck.



NDTaber9211 said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Craving cigarettes. I quit smoking but HELLS BELLS I want one or five right now.
> 
> I was saying that to DH earlier. I have been super craving cigs lately. I've quit for almost a year now (occasionally had one or two when out drinking with friends) and never really had a problem until recently.Click to expand...

Yeah the last week has been BAD. I had one or two a couple of weeks ago and thought it was out of my system. I hadn't smoked for about 5 months.. nope. 



wavescrash said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Post a picture!! I hope he makes it in time!!
> 
> A girl in my March Monkeys group on here just posted about that and the girl that's missing is actually her best friend's 20 year old daughter. I can't believe what's going on out there. Stay safe.
> 
> Oh my god that is terrible. I was living in Pittsburgh for that huge 100 year flood where people died a few years ago. I knew that Boulder could flood but I NEVER thought like this. Dh is sending me pics and the bridge a the end of our street is officially under water. We have a friend who got evacuated (but couldnt go anywhere because of the road closures).. Colorado has had the sh!t beaten out of it in the last 24 months... fires fires fires and now this. So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> I just read Flomax lowers sperm count while taken.Click to expand...
> 
> It just takes one honey, I'm telling you "surprise sex" is the way forward.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## VivianJean

Thoughts? 

Top two are from mid afternoon and late evening yesterday.

Bottom are from early this morning and then this evening.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2813.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## clynn11

That bottom one is looking positive, or very nearly positive. Your temps will tell the tale. FX that DH doesn't get there too late :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

I have to agree with Cassidy. Fx crossed though!


----------



## MrsAmk

VivianJean said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Post a picture!! I hope he makes it in time!!
> 
> "Worlds strongest peepee":haha:
> 
> Check CNN for what is happening literally just down the road from our apartment! (we're in the basement so completely unprotected). I'm a little nervous about him leaving the cats and the house for four days if this doesnt let up.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2013/09/12/us/flooding-colorado/index.html?hpt=hp_t1Click to expand...

This totally brings flashbacks to our town last year.....it was so bad people were jetskiing across the mall parking lots, kayaking through the streets, etc. It was wild and sorta fun to play in, but the damage and of course any loss of life is totally tragic :/


----------



## frsttimemama

Opk supply restocked, white chocolate candy corn m&ms resisted.. guess that means even if all.else fails, this morning was a success. :) I'm ready to catch this egg!


----------



## MrsAmk

Yay firsttimemama! Praying for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! :) I'm also praying for you. Did you test again today? Or were they doing more betas?


----------



## frsttimemama

So Hubby and I both worked really late last night and I figured no bd. Wrong. Surprise bd. No softcup nearby. Dang! Oh well. At least we bd'ed. Lol


----------



## MrsAmk

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks! :) I'm also praying for you. Did you test again today? Or were they doing more betas?

I did test again! I will get my second beta tomorrow morning. Here is my test from today, and a picture of Silas the night he was born still. Gosh I am so thankful but so nervous, and cant believe I gave birth less than 6 months ago and here we are today.
 



Attached Files:







September 2013-11dpoo.jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 6









SilasMichael_04.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Disneybaby26

What an amazing, beautiful picture!! Will they be repeating your beta?? I still think this is it!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## morganwhite7

I have tears rolling down my face for you Molly! I still can't believe it happened the same Easter weekend.

God is amazing, isn't he?! <3

Wow. So so happy for you, I pray this is it. I mean really I am just sitting over here at work having a little break-down. A rainbow baby to hold and love forever, still can't even wrap my mind around that. He works in mysterious ways. I will be thinking about you all day! Sending love from Ohio :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Thank you Morgan!! It is so crazy we lost our little boys at the same time, and are so close with our rainbows too! I am so scared, so nervous, but so thankful and happy. I cant believe I'm having these rollarcoaster of emotions again! Oh please stick baby!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy and healthy to you hun.


ladies im leaving this thread i hope you all are well and get your bfps soon :dust: to you all. love you guys. good luck!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Molly! How exciting! So happy for you, you deserve it so much! Vey sweet picture of you and baby Silas :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

So excited for your 2nd beta tomorrow, will you get same-day results? And if it has increased ANY since yesterday does it mean positive? Oh and did you try Softcups this time? JW! So happy for you! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Molly, so hoping this is it for you! It's amazing that in that time frame you could be back in this position. You totally deserve it! Cant wait for your betas. It's been just almost 3 months for us, and it seems like yesterday and a lifetime ago. If I get my bfp this month, our due date will be our son's birthday. I hope that means it's meant to be.


----------



## frsttimemama

Molly, your picture is adorable. I'm so sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- Any news on the SA?


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- Any news on the SA?

I second that


----------



## frsttimemama

mommyxofxone said:


> happy and healthy to you hun.
> 
> 
> ladies im leaving this thread i hope you all are well and get your bfps soon :dust: to you all. love you guys. good luck!

Good luck to you, too! Hope you are well, too, and that you get your bfp soon, too!


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> So excited for your 2nd beta tomorrow, will you get same-day results? And if it has increased ANY since yesterday does it mean positive? Oh and did you try Softcups this time? JW! So happy for you! :)

Yea I will get them same day. It's should double...if not, well, it's usually not good news. I DID use Softcups! We also had an IUI though...so who knows what did it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey I believe in those creepy little things now! Lol so crazy.

I am so so so excited for you. Any weird symptoms?


----------



## frsttimemama

Im so mad I didn't get to use my softcup last night.. but I couldn't exactly hop outta bed and go get it! Lesson learned.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy don't you worry a bit, a BD is a BD and I am sure plenty of soldiers went marching!!! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Im so mad I didn't get to use my softcup last night.. but I couldn't exactly hop outta bed and go get it! Lesson learned.

Lol! I almost didn't get to use mine last night either. I was in the middle of the bed so I had to like shuffle over and try and reach it on the nightstand lol


----------



## asmcsm

Anyone else seeing how weird my chart is this cycle? What the heck is going on!


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey I believe in those creepy little things now! Lol so crazy.
> 
> I am so so so excited for you. Any weird symptoms?

No, nothing at all. Scares me! Just still have pain in my left ovary area


----------



## frsttimemama

Molly, with my son, I had no signs til I had cramps and back pain one day, tested the next and got my bfp! Maybe no signs is a great sign! :)

Thanks ladies. You're right Morgan! 

Ashlee, it is weird, but maybe it's different in a good way!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah I had every pregnancy symptom in the book til this past month. I had NO symptoms. So FX'd!

Corpus luteum pain/soreness is a good sign, I swear that's what I've been having the whole time even though Doc says I'm crazy. I just knew I ovulated from that side last month so I can't imagine what else it could be. Didn't they look for a cyst or something yesterday too? That could make it hurt :/


----------



## Cowgirl07

Molly-Yay Congrats!!
AFM: I got out the vicks this morning and am feeling better. So much for the SMEP this month. We broke the rules the last few days.


----------



## frsttimemama

More or less bd Katrina?


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay girls, proposing an idea to CLOSE this thread. Here is the list of girls we have. Please, if you wouldn't mind, give us your opinion as to what you think is best for us. If enough of us agree, we will close it next month. 

Obviously only doing this with good intentions. To keep the girls together & to reduce tensions. I want you all to stick around for good, such awesome support you all have been for me through this journey! <3

Chatty Cathy's:
*TTC- Rachel
*Jury- Julie
*Disney- Kara
*mwhite7- Morgan
*Wavescrash- Amanda/Waves lol
*Bubs- Emily
*Goldstns- Nikki
*MrsAMK- Molly (I am that much of a believer ;))
VivianJean- Amelia 
RobertRedford- Amanda
NDT- Nichole
HWPG- Mirolee
Cowgirl07-Katrina
Pdx- Sonia 
Prgirl_11- Marie 
Clynn11- Cassidy 
asmcsm- Ashlee
frsttimemama- Sandy
BrunetteBimbo- BB

(If for some reason I forgot ANYONE, just ask and I'll update!! )

:kiss:


----------



## RobertRedford

Amelia, those OPK's look soooo close to positive! I hope you're staying safe and out of the craziness in CO right now! I ended up being in Jury Duty at the same time as my ex yesterday, which meant that we had to sit in a room together for 6 hours. We both got put on stand-by for the trial starting in a few weeks, which means that I could very well get stuck on jury duty with him for months. bleck. 

Molly, HUGE congrats! That is wonderful! 

Nichole, I woudn't mind one bit :) 

Morgan, I am fine with closing this thread. I love all the newbies but there are tons of us and its hard to keep up. So glad that your pregnancy is going well, too. 

Hi to everyone else, Happy Friday. Sorry for the mopey posts yesterday. Feeling SO much better today. OH's countboost arrived and he has started taking them! I'm feeling confident that they will help. He needs to get his butt in gear and go for the SA too, but I'm having trouble pushing him to go do it. Oh well.


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan, you know my opinion, I say close it next month.

Amanda, yay for count boost! OH needs to get his butt in there for that SA!


----------



## frsttimemama

So glad you're feeling better today. Yesterday I was down for awhile, too. People don't think before they open their mouthes and it gets to me sometimes. But today is good! :)

Morgan, I'm ok with it.


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> So glad you're feeling better today. Yesterday I was down for awhile, too. People don't think before they open their mouthes and it gets to me sometimes. But today is good! :)
> 
> Morgan, I'm ok with it.

Thanks. So sorry you had a hard time as well! He just doesn't know how to act like a civilized, kind human being. Some people never learn. Oh well.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am ok with closing it too. I love everyone who joins but it does get overwhelming trying to keep up. Maybe open it every once in awhile and see if anyone new wants to join or something. 

DH got his sample to the lab today finally. We waited at one lab for like 1/2 hour just to have them tell us we needed to go to the lab in the main hospital. DH got pretty mad about that so they called ahead to the lab and he was able to just walk right up to the front. I don't get why it is so difficult for this place to tell us exactly what needs to happen and where to go. I hope we get the results fast.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am ok with closing it too. I love everyone who joins but it does get overwhelming trying to keep up. Maybe open it every once in awhile and see if anyone new wants to join or something.
> 
> DH got his sample to the lab today finally. We waited at one lab for like 1/2 hour just to have them tell us we needed to go to the lab in the main hospital. DH got pretty mad about that so they called ahead to the lab and he was able to just walk right up to the front. I don't get why it is so difficult for this place to tell us exactly what needs to happen and where to go. I hope we get the results fast.

Kaiser can be SUCH a pain like that. SO glad you got his sample in though. When do you get results?


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> More or less bd Katrina?

More, I am not complaining about it though.


----------



## asmcsm

I hope you get those results fast Nichole!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I don't have a problem with closing it. 
Mommy-Good luck and I wish you the best


----------



## frsttimemama

More is good! :) 

Nichole, fx'ed for good news!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

CONGRATS MOLLY! I just saw your post about your :bfp: So happy for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I am ok with closing it too. I love everyone who joins but it does get overwhelming trying to keep up. Maybe open it every once in awhile and see if anyone new wants to join or something.
> 
> DH got his sample to the lab today finally. We waited at one lab for like 1/2 hour just to have them tell us we needed to go to the lab in the main hospital. DH got pretty mad about that so they called ahead to the lab and he was able to just walk right up to the front. I don't get why it is so difficult for this place to tell us exactly what needs to happen and where to go. I hope we get the results fast.
> 
> Kaiser can be SUCH a pain like that. SO glad you got his sample in though. When do you get results?Click to expand...

No idea really. If they e-mail his Kaiser account, we usually get lab results later in the day. If not, we might have to wait until Monday for his doctor to call. I am crossing my feelings for later the day.


----------



## morganwhite7

Cool thanks girls, sounds synonymous! We can remind whoever is ThreadMaster next :)

Nichole- Gosh what a nightmare that has been for him, hoping for quick results! FX'd!!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I am ok with closing it too. I love everyone who joins but it does get overwhelming trying to keep up. Maybe open it every once in awhile and see if anyone new wants to join or something.
> 
> DH got his sample to the lab today finally. We waited at one lab for like 1/2 hour just to have them tell us we needed to go to the lab in the main hospital. DH got pretty mad about that so they called ahead to the lab and he was able to just walk right up to the front. I don't get why it is so difficult for this place to tell us exactly what needs to happen and where to go. I hope we get the results fast.
> 
> Kaiser can be SUCH a pain like that. SO glad you got his sample in though. When do you get results?Click to expand...
> 
> No idea really. If they e-mail his Kaiser account, we usually get lab results later in the day. If not, we might have to wait until Monday for his doctor to call. I am crossing my feelings for later the day.Click to expand...

Crossing my fingers! My lab is open on Saturdays and gets results back to me on Saturdays too! I hope you get results soon!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-I hope they come in soon!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think closed is a good idea, I had no idea that was possible and probably would have been a better idea from the get go :)

Nichole- I hope the results come back super fast for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Poor guy worked from 8pm to 6:30am, came home, did his thing, and then went to the lab to turn it in. We finally got him home and into bed around 8. He was up for 22 hours straight. DH really is a trooper.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ash- not sure about that chart but def still pro O temps for you right?? How are the OPKs looking??


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> Poor guy worked from 8pm to 6:30am, came home, did his thing, and then went to the lab to turn it in. We finally got him home and into bed around 8. He was up for 22 hours straight. DH really is a trooper.

OMG he really is a trooper!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am baking him some cinnamon pumpkin pull apart bread while he sleeps. I feel like it's the least I can do.


----------



## RobertRedford

yum! I'll take some too please, Nichole! From scratch? I LOVE fall simply because of Pumpkin everything..and sweaters.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omgggg that sounds sooooo good, I'll have some too!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lol yeah from scratch. It is a long recipe because I have to wait hours for the dough to rise. The second I start seeing sugar pumpkins at the grocery store I go baking crazy. We are big pumpkin lovers in my family. The trick is to finish baking the stuff right before Lonnie goes to work so he bring most of it to his co worker. If not, I would eat it all :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ash- not sure about that chart but def still pro O temps for you right?? How are the OPKs looking??

Yea, still negative :? no idea what's going on. I'm getting a lot of O signs though. Started breaking out, been irritable, etc. I might end up discarding CD8 later just because I was really unusually exhausted that day and I think that's why it was SO low



NDTaber9211 said:


> I am baking him some cinnamon pumpkin pull apart bread while he sleeps. I feel like it's the least I can do.

Awww what a good wifey :) That sounds yummy send some over here! lol I LOVE pumpkin. If you look at my pinterest food board its got TONS of pumpkin recipes lol. Good thing I was a November baby ;) all my favorite treats around my BDay


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Ash- not sure about that chart but def still pro O temps for you right?? How are the OPKs looking??
> 
> Yea, still negative :? no idea what's going on. I'm getting a lot of O signs though. Started breaking out, been irritable, etcClick to expand...

Our cycles are super similar right now! I used my first OPK in a few months this am and it was negative, but I'm also having typical O signs, minus EWCM-- breaking out and suppppper irritable and moody.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Ash- not sure about that chart but def still pro O temps for you right?? How are the OPKs looking??
> 
> Yea, still negative :? no idea what's going on. I'm getting a lot of O signs though. Started breaking out, been irritable, etcClick to expand...
> 
> Our cycles are super similar right now! I used my first OPK in a few months this am and it was negative, but I'm also having typical O signs, minus EWCM-- breaking out and suppppper irritable and moody.Click to expand...

LOL our cycles have totally been the same lately.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-That sounds delicious!


----------



## MrsAmk

Just curious if I missed it, but why it is possibly being closed?


----------



## BubsMom17

Molly - CONGRATS!!! So happy for you!!! <3

I'm fine with closing. I can only keep up with so many potential/inevitable BFPs.


----------



## BubsMom17

*Amanda(Robert)* - I am cloth diapering. I'm commited! I have a 40 diaper stash! No going back! Any advice from you is WELCOME AND APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> *Amanda(Robert)* - I am cloth diapering. I'm commited! I have a 40 diaper stash! No going back! Any advice from you is WELCOME AND APPRECIATED!!!

Woohoo! That's awesome. I love cloth diapering, I think its soo cool! I'll send you a message in a bit with all of my tips/tricks!


----------



## RobertRedford

Emily, are you going to use regular wipes or cloth wipes?


----------



## morganwhite7

Inevitable BFPs is right Emily!!! :)

Molly we are just closing it due to some issues we had today. Just want to make sure the girls stick together. It is hard when some come and go. We have a die hard group here, would love to stick with you all for the long haul!

Oh btw "closed" just means no others can post. Anyone can still see/stalk us lol but it will be just us! Hope that is alright with you, like I said feel free to object if you need to!


----------



## asmcsm

Nichole I see you repinning my pumpkin recipes ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Nichole I see you repinning my pumpkin recipes ;)

LOL! I'm def going to be stalking your pinterest board now. Someone on FB just posted pictures of pumpkin snickerdoodles and they look amazing!


----------



## MrsAmk

Ahhh gotcha, I have no problem with that


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am getting sick of my cold, do you ladies think it could affect implantation? 
Emily-I plan on cloth diapering if I ever get lucky enough to have a baby.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Nichole I see you repinning my pumpkin recipes ;)
> 
> LOL! I'm def going to be stalking your pinterest board now. Someone on FB just posted pictures of pumpkin snickerdoodles and they look amazing!Click to expand...

lol snickerdoodles are my favorite cookies. I think I actually have a recipe for pumpkin ones.


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> Emily, are you going to use regular wipes or cloth wipes?

The flushable, biodegradable ones they sell at Costco. I figure it's a compromise.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies!
oh my, so hard to keep up! i have to read like 5-6 pages every time, ha.
lots happening, and i'll def miss people:
ashlee, yeah, your chart is "strange", but really your temps could go back down in the next couple days. you know how i feel, just keep bd-ing.
mollly, congrats on your bfp! spread the dust!
katrina (???) - yay for extra bd. i, also, never complain about that ;)
morgan, closing is fine with me. 
to all the preggos that are still here and reading - i want to apologize for ME: sometimes, i'm not sure what to say when you post pictures or talk pregnancy symptoms, but that is MY FAULT. i *truly* hope that you have healthy pregnancies (if that means ms or not, 1# or 50# weight gain, whatever!). i CANT WAIT to join you on the other side. but there are def days when i cant muster the PMA, and i'm so down on myself that i just check out, and that is not fair to all of you. so, for what it's worth, i'm glad you are still here, and i'm cheering you on, and i cant wait to see how things grow and everything!


----------



## BubsMom17

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Nichole I see you repinning my pumpkin recipes ;)
> 
> LOL! I'm def going to be stalking your pinterest board now. Someone on FB just posted pictures of pumpkin snickerdoodles and they look amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> lol snickerdoodles are my favorite cookies. I think I actually have a recipe for pumpkin ones.Click to expand...

I seriously ate like 10 snickerdoodles in the last 2 days...


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> Amelia, those OPK's look soooo close to positive! I hope you're staying safe and out of the craziness in CO right now! I ended up being in Jury Duty at the same time as my ex yesterday, which meant that we had to sit in a room together for 6 hours. We both got put on stand-by for the trial starting in a few weeks, which means that I could very well get stuck on jury duty with him for months. bleck.
> 
> Molly, HUGE congrats! That is wonderful!
> 
> Nichole, I woudn't mind one bit :)
> 
> Morgan, I am fine with closing this thread. I love all the newbies but there are tons of us and its hard to keep up. So glad that your pregnancy is going well, too.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, Happy Friday. Sorry for the mopey posts yesterday. Feeling SO much better today. OH's countboost arrived and he has started taking them! I'm feeling confident that they will help. He needs to get his butt in gear and go for the SA too, but I'm having trouble pushing him to go do it. Oh well.

Augh that sounds dreadful. Good on you for trooping through the yuck. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Poor guy worked from 8pm to 6:30am, came home, did his thing, and then went to the lab to turn it in. We finally got him home and into bed around 8. He was up for 22 hours straight. DH really is a trooper.

What a bloody legend. Good call on the baking. I used to be a big cheesecaker, then i moved to the USA and started baking pumpkin pies. I'm addicted to them.



Cowgirl07 said:


> I am getting sick of my cold, do you ladies think it could affect implantation?
> Emily-I plan on cloth diapering if I ever get lucky enough to have a baby.

I was really sick a few cycles ago and did a bunch of reading and talking to doc - the only thing i heard was that it could affect O date but as long as you aren't dosing up on serious meds you should be fine.

I read a story about a girl who got BFP when she had bird flu.. wtf man, wtf.

Darker OPK again - sent pic to DH and told him under no circumstances could he be delayed or miss his flight. 

Water still over the road at our house. I heard this morning a friend of ours lost their driveway - its just a giant gully now. They had to hike out through mud to the main road to get a lift into town. It is unbelievable.


----------



## HWPG

nichole, would you kindly post that recipe? :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I avoid meds-I would kill for an allergy pill but I wont even take one.


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Emily, are you going to use regular wipes or cloth wipes?
> 
> The flushable, biodegradable ones they sell at Costco. I figure it's a compromise.Click to expand...

ha, totally. The one nice thing about using cloth wipes is that you can just fold it all up and throw it into a wet bag, versus throwing away the disposable wipe and putting the diaper in a different pail (if that makes sense?) 



asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Nichole I see you repinning my pumpkin recipes ;)
> 
> LOL! I'm def going to be stalking your pinterest board now. Someone on FB just posted pictures of pumpkin snickerdoodles and they look amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> lol snickerdoodles are my favorite cookies. I think I actually have a recipe for pumpkin ones.Click to expand...

ooh yum. I want the recipe if you have it! I can't have gluten though, so all those goodies are just eye candy for me :( 



VivianJean said:


> Augh that sounds dreadful. Good on you for trooping through the yuck.
> 
> Darker OPK again - sent pic to DH and told him under no circumstances could he be delayed or miss his flight.
> 
> Water still over the road at our house. I heard this morning a friend of ours lost their driveway - its just a giant gully now. They had to hike out through mud to the main road to get a lift into town. It is unbelievable.

you're cracking me up over here. I hope OH makes it on time and god forbid doesn't have a delayed flight!

I must have missed what happened this morning which prompted closing the thread. Regardless, it is fine with me.


----------



## MrsAmk

Cowgirl07 said:


> I am getting sick of my cold, do you ladies think it could affect implantation?
> Emily-I plan on cloth diapering if I ever get lucky enough to have a baby.

My DH gave me his cold at the beginning of my tww, and it was fine.


----------



## BubsMom17

HWPG said:


> hi ladies!
> oh my, so hard to keep up! i have to read like 5-6 pages every time, ha.
> lots happening, and i'll def miss people:
> ashlee, yeah, your chart is "strange", but really your temps could go back down in the next couple days. you know how i feel, just keep bd-ing.
> mollly, congrats on your bfp! spread the dust!
> katrina (???) - yay for extra bd. i, also, never complain about that ;)
> morgan, closing is fine with me.
> to all the preggos that are still here and reading - i want to apologize for ME: sometimes, i'm not sure what to say when you post pictures or talk pregnancy symptoms, but that is MY FAULT. i *truly* hope that you have healthy pregnancies (if that means ms or not, 1# or 50# weight gain, whatever!). i CANT WAIT to join you on the other side. but there are def days when i cant muster the PMA, and i'm so down on myself that i just check out, and that is not fair to all of you. so, for what it's worth, i'm glad you are still here, and i'm cheering you on, and i cant wait to see how things grow and everything!

Mirolee your responses are understandable... you have been through a s*itload of TTC issues. You handle it with great stride. :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> ooh yum. I want the recipe if you have it! I can't have gluten though, so all those goodies are just eye candy for me :(

Here ya go gluten free pumpkin snickerdoodle recipe ;)
https://www.pineappleandcoconut.com...nickerdoodle-cookies-and-holiday-baking-tips/


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol I just hope my cold goes away so I can enjoy the party tonight. I have to pick up dh from work he hit a bird on the way to work and it broke his windshield!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> ooh yum. I want the recipe if you have it! I can't have gluten though, so all those goodies are just eye candy for me :(
> 
> Here ya go gluten free pumpkin snickerdoodle recipe ;)
> https://www.pineappleandcoconut.com...nickerdoodle-cookies-and-holiday-baking-tips/Click to expand...

I love you. :yipee: seriously, you're awesome. that just made.my.day.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> ooh yum. I want the recipe if you have it! I can't have gluten though, so all those goodies are just eye candy for me :(
> 
> Here ya go gluten free pumpkin snickerdoodle recipe ;)
> https://www.pineappleandcoconut.com...nickerdoodle-cookies-and-holiday-baking-tips/Click to expand...
> 
> I love you. :yipee: seriously, you're awesome. that just made.my.day.Click to expand...

LOL glad I could make someone's day better :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I avoid meds too besides guaifennesin and tylenol. I did take some benadryl in my tww last time. I'm too nervous. I rarely drink.. even my coffee makes me nervous and it's only half caf! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> I avoid meds too besides guaifennesin and tylenol. I did take some benadryl in my tww last time. I'm too nervous. I rarely drink.. even my coffee makes me nervous and it's only half caf! Lol

LOL those are the only 2 I don't avoid either lol. I don't drink anymore. I used to smoke hookah with hubby but I don't do that at all anymore even though the hookah is mine :?. And I don't like coffee or soda so that makes those easy, but I do like tea...


----------



## MrsAmk

I drank red wine through my tww, I seriously think it could have helped. And not overboard, just a small glass with dinner.


----------



## RobertRedford

I have a latte a day and a cocktail a few times a week. I don't stress about it too much. As soon as I get late in the TWW I try to avoid any alcohol.


----------



## asmcsm

MrsAmk said:


> I drank red wine through my tww, I seriously think it could have helped. And not overboard, just a small glass with dinner.

Morgan had a glass of red wine the night before her bfp lol. I don't like wine though :? There's only maybe 2 kinds i've ever had and liked


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> Nichole I see you repinning my pumpkin recipes ;)

I don't know what you are talking about :haha:



asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Nichole I see you repinning my pumpkin recipes ;)
> 
> LOL! I'm def going to be stalking your pinterest board now. Someone on FB just posted pictures of pumpkin snickerdoodles and they look amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> lol snickerdoodles are my favorite cookies. I think I actually have a recipe for pumpkin ones.Click to expand...

Snickerdoodles are my favorite too! I have such fond memories of makign snickerdoodles with my mom growing up. Next pumpkin treat I was going to do was pumpkin snickerdoodles :thumbup:



HWPG said:


> nichole, would you kindly post that recipe? :)

 Of course! 
https://www.sunnysideupsd.com/2011/09/pull-apart-cinnamon-sugar-pumpkin-bread/

OMGGGGGG my apartment smells freaking amazing right now. I have like 20 million pinterest boards. I made a new one called yummy fall recipes that is pretty much dedicated to pumpkin. I am so going to overload everyone with pumpkin treats this year. I might make the pumpkin snickerdoodles tomorrow and bring them to my mom.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I had a drink the other night around O. I have avoided all alcohol since we start ttc. Last month I had my first drink in 5 months. I take some aspirin for a headache occasionally.


----------



## VivianJean

@morgan what happened... i must have missed it :( i hope it wasn't anything I said/did.

I <3 you all.


----------



## Cowgirl07

NDTaber9211 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Nichole I see you repinning my pumpkin recipes ;)
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Nichole I see you repinning my pumpkin recipes ;)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I'm def going to be stalking your pinterest board now. Someone on FB just posted pictures of pumpkin snickerdoodles and they look amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> lol snickerdoodles are my favorite cookies. I think I actually have a recipe for pumpkin ones.Click to expand...
> 
> Snickerdoodles are my favorite too! I have such fond memories of makign snickerdoodles with my mom growing up. Next pumpkin treat I was going to do was pumpkin snickerdoodles :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> nichole, would you kindly post that recipe? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!
> https://www.sunnysideupsd.com/2011/09/pull-apart-cinnamon-sugar-pumpkin-bread/
> 
> OMGGGGGG my apartment smells freaking amazing right now. I have like 20 million pinterest boards. I made a new one called yummy fall recipes that is pretty much dedicated to pumpkin. I am so going to overload everyone with pumpkin treats this year. I might make the pumpkin snickerdoodles tomorrow and bring them to my mom.Click to expand...

I am now stalking you guys on pinterest!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I drank half a bottle of red wine when I conceived my son!


----------



## HWPG

i share a glass of wine with OH each night during dinner (except when he drinks all of it, wha!?). i have one mug of coffee per day, with almond milk in it. the last three nights, i've been having (chocolate covered) sunflower seeds, hehe (it counts!). while i have every intention of nixing the alcohol after two lines, i'll keep the coffee. unless it makes me sick (my sister LOVES coffee but was all pukey over it during her pregnancy.... so sad...). i also workout like a crazy lady, which i hope to continue for as long and reasonable as possible.


----------



## NDTaber9211

You didn't do anything Amelia. Idk what happened but I am thinking some girls feel left out because they don't get a response to what they post sometimes. I know it has happened to me. There are so many of us now that it is hard to keep up. Morgan suggested closing the group so we can focus on each other and not miss anyone.


----------



## BubsMom17

I just did everything as I always do during the TWW and while TTC, except replacing my second cup of coffee a day with green tea. I would still drink in moderation, but drinking heavily is not my style anyway... I still drink coffee now. I was plagued with migraines for most of my first and secong tri, so cutting it out would have only added to that situation.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> @morgan what happened... i must have missed it :( i hope it wasn't anything I said/did.
> 
> I <3 you all.




NDTaber9211 said:


> You didn't do anything Amelia. Idk what happened but I am thinking some girls feel left out because they don't get a response to what they post sometimes. I know it has happened to me. There are so many of us now that it is hard to keep up. Morgan suggested closing the group so we can focus on each other and not miss anyone.

It happened in the preggo thread. It's just high tension and drama that we'd all like to have stop and to prevent from happening in the future.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh well looks like I have to catch up on the preggo thread.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm taking a BnB break for a while. If I get a BFP this cycle then I'll probably pop in and let you guys know. This whole thing just kinda ruined the site for me and I need a break. Good luck ladies hope you get your BFPs. If you feel like keeping in touch you can message me on facebook.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm taking a BnB break for a while. If I get a BFP this cycle then I'll probably pop in and let you guys know. This whole thing just kinda ruined the site for me and I need a break. Good luck ladies hope you get your BFPs. If you feel like keeping in touch you can message me on facebook.

oh nooo. I'm gonna miss you!


I do have to say, I've been kinda MIA on the boards recently and it has been really nice.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am going to miss you ashlee!! FX for the bfp this month!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Nooo Ashlee don't leave!!! 

But honestly, if you truly feel like you need a BnB break then take it. I've done it before and it does help. We will be waiting here for you when you come back with open arms.


----------



## prgirl_11

A word of advice if you know anybody that is prescribed Flomax for kidney stones (or prostate stuff too) be sure to warn them about retrograde ejaculation. This is the headache we've been going through the last 48 hours and I am so mad about it. Hubby will take the kidney stone over this issue any day!

Basically, with retrograde ejaculation, the semen doesn't come out through the penis, instead it goes up to the bladder. (DH was freaked out) What does is mean? No, spermies up our hoo-hahs! Aka, dry orgasm. DH stopped taking them. Last time he took it was last night. We were on the couch watching TV earlier today around noon (12 hours after the Flomax) when he suddenly groped me and we did the BD. Fortunately, I did have some dribble afterwards, which I know is precious but I was just happy that something came out of DH! We are going to wait a few weeks before he gets a SA done. 

Anywho, sorry for the explicit details but after reading all the side effects of Flomax (and reading that even military prescription programs apparently stopped carrying it) I am scared enough to warn everyone. Ejaculation does get back to normal after a few days (for some men, although rarely, it has taken over a year!) but I am set to ovulate in 3-4 days so praying, praying, praying!

What a day!


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> I'm taking a BnB break for a while. If I get a BFP this cycle then I'll probably pop in and let you guys know. This whole thing just kinda ruined the site for me and I need a break. Good luck ladies hope you get your BFPs. If you feel like keeping in touch you can message me on facebook.

I understand Ash. I took four days off last week. A big hug! I will miss your comments and feedback! Don't be gone too long! Ttyl! <3


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> I'm taking a BnB break for a while. If I get a BFP this cycle then I'll probably pop in and let you guys know. This whole thing just kinda ruined the site for me and I need a break. Good luck ladies hope you get your BFPs. If you feel like keeping in touch you can message me on facebook.

Ash i truly hope u dont leave...if its a break u want for a couple of days then tht sounds gud but dont LEAVE :hugs:

AFM - finished my rant on this whole misunderstanding on the preggo thread...so im not gonna talk abt it anymore...just wish we all just think ot was some bad news adn begin afresh...i do think closing the thread is a gud idea..
2dpo for me...im cool :thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia I am a 1 or 2 dpo!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I've never been so sick in my life. I'm hiding in the stairwell at work, with tears in my eyes. I know it's going to be a 12 hour day and I have no idea how I'm going to make it. Holy MS, this is bad! :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Zofran Kara?!?!

Ugh I know the feeling! I have to run to the basement at my work :/

:hugs:


----------



## MrsAmk

asmcsm said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> I drank red wine through my tww, I seriously think it could have helped. And not overboard, just a small glass with dinner.
> 
> Morgan had a glass of red wine the night before her bfp lol. I don't like wine though :? There's only maybe 2 kinds i've ever had and likedClick to expand...

I did too lol, at 9dpo cuz I thought I was out of the game! And possibly champagne at 7dpo to celebrate my friends engagement :winkwink:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara-I am so sorry you don't feel well, I hope work goes fast for you


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly I had a glass of red wine also, night before my BFP! :)

Btw I CANNOT stop thinking about you, I hope this is it. So excited for your results!


----------



## MrsAmk

Thank you Morgan, I hope so too. How is your bleeding now?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Marie- That does sound freaky! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## clynn11

Congrats Molly!!! You're totally pregnant ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

Sudafed helps with RE, Marie! A dose or two of sudafed an hour and a half before BD is a simple fix for RE.


----------



## NDTaber9211

OH MY GERD I just found the cutest thing. 

Click link!
https://jennaysayss.tumblr.com/post/61078166813


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am obsessively checking DH's e-mail hoping for SA results. So far nothing :wacko:


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> OH MY GERD I just found the cutest thing.
> 
> Click link!
> https://jennaysayss.tumblr.com/post/61078166813

omg so freaking cute.


----------



## NDTaber9211

The way he looked back, saw the person was still there, and then went back to playing dead made my literally squeak it was so cute. I love otters :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-I just want to cuddle with him!


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> Sudafed helps with RE, Marie! A dose or two of sudafed an hour and a half before BD is a simple fix for RE.

Seriously?! Nice! We are taking a break tomorrow and BDing again on Sunday. I will check it out! Thanks Amanda!


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Marie- That does sound freaky! Thanks for the advice.

No prob. You should've seen DH's face when I told him. He looked like I had kneed him there LOL. Poor thing!


----------



## RobertRedford

Marie, 

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/retrograde-ejaculation/DS00913/DSECTION=treatments-and-drugs


----------



## pdxmom

MOLLY IM SORRY I MISSED CONGRATULATING U....:happydance: HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MTHS HUN...SOOO HAPPY :flower:


----------



## NDTaber9211

My house smell ridiculously amazing right now. I love baking:happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

I would love to bake right now...but sooo swamped with just cooking breakfast lunch tea dinner tht i dont even want to bring up me baking sth :nope:


----------



## HWPG

since it's friday the 13th, can anyone suggest any scary movies OH and i can watch tonight? examples of what i DONT want: "i am legend". 'hostel". "world war z". i wonder if i can get him to watch "the Dark Crystal" - thats like kid scary. and if anyone has not seen it, "watcher in the woods" is great! old, but great.


----------



## morganwhite7

Molly- My bleeding comes and goes. So frustrating. I think it's over then the next day a gush and bleed for a few days. Then it stops. And repeats in 2 days. They said it may never stop, but they hope to see it gone by 20 weeks. Basically said I am in a scary situation that they have no answers for :/ 

Giving it up to God! What a test of faith this year has been for me. I'm suuure you can relate! :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I think and pray for you frequently!

How crazy about the flomax! I never knew that. 

I am so glad Morgan pointed me here. I feel thankful for all of you ladies and like you've helped me get through this a lot. It is nice to have women who understand where i'm at. Thank you. 

That being said, I forgot my opks at home so no more today, none tomorrow .. I should be okay though. Oops! Not bd'ing til Sunday anyway so ... I'm an airhead lately. Gosh!


----------



## goldstns

Robert- are you really leaving us??

Flooding like crazy here. We are safe! However storming/raining again! We have been off work for the last 2 days ... and we have been working on our nursery! almost done painting it and then we will put in all the fun furniture. Should be done Sunday and will post pics.


----------



## pdxmom

Nikki glad u guys are safe in your home...nice way to utilize the time off work by doin the nursery...waiting to c the pics


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> since it's friday the 13th, can anyone suggest any scary movies OH and i can watch tonight? examples of what i DONT want: "i am legend". 'hostel". "world war z". i wonder if i can get him to watch "the Dark Crystal" - thats like kid scary. and if anyone has not seen it, "watcher in the woods" is great! old, but great.

Mirolee I'm not a scary movie person at all and I absolutely hate movies like saw and hostel..can't give too many references for horror movies but I've heard a lot abt the conjuring..it's still in theaters tho so huh i dono..:(


----------



## Disneybaby26

The conjuring was pretty good but still in theaters! We got a bootleg with Chinese subtitles lol! We are from CT and so were the Warrens though so I'm biased. They used to bring all their creepy stuff to the local colleges and do seminars and stuff, so cool!

Good call on the scary movie for Friday the 13th Mirolee!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Scary movies that can really happen are the ones that freak me out the most, The Strangers tops the lost for me! Gah!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks to those of you who acknowledged that I'm taking a break, I will miss you girls and i'll still be available on Facebook if you'd like a chat. Wishing lots of baby dust your way and hopefully when I decide to come back if not all, a few of you will have your pretty pink lines. Ill still be updating my chart so stalk away. Take care


----------



## prgirl_11

HWPG said:


> since it's friday the 13th, can anyone suggest any scary movies OH and i can watch tonight? examples of what i DONT want: "i am legend". 'hostel". "world war z". i wonder if i can get him to watch "the Dark Crystal" - thats like kid scary. and if anyone has not seen it, "watcher in the woods" is great! old, but great.

"The Call" with Halle Berry. Great movie!


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> Marie,
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/retrograde-ejaculation/DS00913/DSECTION=treatments-and-drugs

Thanks! It's such a weird thing to happen. We saw two doctors and not one spoke to us about the side effects. Seriously makes me dislike doctors even more. It's a money making industry and most (not all) doctors are willing to sell their souls to the pharmaceutical industry. If it weren't for the few good medical practicioners out there, I would lose all hope in the medical field. 

DH wants to pass on the Sudafed. He says he has too many meds in his body and wants to take it easy. He stopped all the kidney stone meds cold turkey and just doing Advil when necessary. I think we'll be okay because he didn't go completely dry but, we'll see.


----------



## VivianJean

Sad to see you go Ash :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I'm sorry you're leaving. Best of luck to you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

No SA results :(


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> No SA results :(

Ugh, I hate waiting. How long did they tell you it would take to get them?


----------



## NDTaber9211

They didn't which is cruddy. We get our blood lab results that day, I was hoping the SA would be like that.


----------



## clynn11

Woohoo!! I've been taking the relaxed approach this cycle but DH attacked me when I got home from work and I am soooooo happy!!!!! Lol.

Have my softcup in now. Should be O'ing on Sunday :) :) So hope this is our month!


----------



## clynn11

Let me just say I LOVE SOFTCUPS! Like seriously, even if I don't get a BFP this cycle I am so pumped it is less messy I can get up after BD instead of having to lay in bed or rush to the bathroom cuz it's running down my leg (LOL). 

YAY FOR SOFTCUPS! If you don't have any, go get some! Lol


----------



## clynn11

I hope you get your SA results back ASAP Nichole, and that it's all GREAT news!


----------



## HWPG

Cassidy, I TOLD you so re: softcups! I've been trying to tell ladies forever!
Nichole, I totally understand how you are feeling. I hope you get results soon.


----------



## MrsAmk

Beta today is 110, so it more than doubled! Please oh please Jesus let this be our take home rainbow baby!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## prgirl_11

MrsAmk said:


> Beta today is 110, so it more than doubled! Please oh please Jesus let this be our take home rainbow baby!!

Big news! Praying this is it!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Good morning my lovelies! It's a beautiful day here in sunny Florida! 

DH had extreme pains again last night. Fortunately we are taking a BDing break today. 

Going to out to the garden to work later after juicing some veggies and getting the slow cooker going with pork carnitas for later. Yum! (1st time using the slow cooker)

Anywho, tickers indicate lots of us are in our fertile period so there better be lots of BDing this weekend! ;-)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I love my slow cooker! I use it twice a week. What are pork carnitas please?


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> I love my slow cooker! I use it twice a week. What are pork carnitas please?

It's a mexican dish. They're goood! Here is the recipe I am using. She uses beef in hers but I am going with the pork:
https://www.onelovelylife.com/?p=7640


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

MrsAmk said:


> Beta today is 110, so it more than doubled! Please oh please Jesus let this be our take home rainbow baby!!

This is awesome news!! I'm absolutely overjoyed for you!! :)

First BFP of the month I think, let's keep this going girls!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> Woohoo!! I've been taking the relaxed approach this cycle but DH attacked me when I got home from work and I am soooooo happy!!!!! Lol.
> 
> Have my softcup in now. Should be O'ing on Sunday :) :) So hope this is our month!

Yessssss Cassidy!!! Get him again tonight lady!!! So excited for you to have a great shot this month!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh yummy carnitas.. Making me wish I had got some stuff out of the freezer lastnight! 

Molly- I am elated for you. Thank God!!! I was telling DH your story yesterday, he couldn't believe it. So amazing. Just keep praying, things will fall right into place!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsAmk

I told my DH about you yesterday too!! He was in awe of our similarities!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Molly! So happy for you!! 

I love my slow cooker! Roast is my fave!

As for me, my temp absolutely plummeted today.. BUT we are camping and it was cold and I was freeeezing! So maybe that's it. If its way off, i'll dicard it. Cant wait to get home and BD tomorrow!


----------



## pdxmom

congratulations once again molly!!!! happy and healthy 9 mths to u hun:flower:


----------



## prgirl_11

The house smells great already and it's only been cooking for an hour! Yummers!

On another (awesome) note, I got my first peak on my CBFM (ClearBlue Fertility Monitor) this morning on CD 16! This is very exciting because I am four days ahead of my usual schedule! My FR OPK is still not fully positive so that means OD should be tomorrow on CD 17.

I've been taking Vitex tincture consistently first thing every morning for about three months and the results are starting to show! So excited! My cycle seems to be getting shorter which is awesome. Thank you Jesus!!! We weren't going to BD today but I told DH the moment the kidney stone gives him a break from the pain we are going at it!  Even if this is not the month I get my BFP, (since we have a couple of things going against us this time) I will be happy enough with my cycle. :)


----------



## prgirl_11

Amelia, how is your hubby doing down there in Colorado with all the flooding? Is your place okay? I know you said he was flying in Thursday but I wasn't sure if it was this week or next week.


----------



## clynn11

I seeeee yooooou Amanda ;) How are you doing love?!?!

Thanks Kara, I hope so too! That is my plan... tonight it's going down.. again ;) lmao

CONGRATULATIONS MOLLY!!!! I am so so so so happy for you!!

Sandy- looks like you may be getting ready to O! FX!

Who else is getting ready to O? Is anyone else in their TWW?!?!? Hmmm. Time to do some chart stalking ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

What is Vitex Tincture please?

Finally looks like AF is off so the countdown to O begins! I sometimes feel like this takes longer than the 2WW! :lol: I've actually missed temping, I love looking at charts even if I don't understand much yet!


----------



## RobertRedford

Busted :) I'm good, sleepy and quiet! Happy Saturday All! EWCM last night so the BD-A-Thon has begun !


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Busted :) I'm good, sleepy and quiet! Happy Saturday All! EWCM last night so the BD-A-Thon has begun !

Ahh!!! Good luck!


----------



## RobertRedford

I posted over the preggo thread but I think I forgot to post it here-- I'm also going to take a bit of a break from BnB. Focus more on life and less on TTC'ing. I will still check in and I urge you all to connect with me on FB! Also, I am going to be sending Nikki her gift today (and cross my fingers that it doesn't get lost inthe mail during these CO storms!) Any last takers? Signing the card now :)


----------



## frsttimemama

No EWCM here, but didn't have any last month. Hoping I don't o for a few days so we can BD!! None yesterday or today, but the marathon starts tomorrow for sure!

Good luck Amanda && Cassidy!

Morgan, how are you doing today?? 

Molly, I'm just so thrilled for you, I have to say it again :)


----------



## pdxmom

Oh Amanda I'm in for Nikki gift


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Amanda!! I am sad to see you go, but you better fb me! 
Molly-Yay!! 
AFM: I got sick this morning, and not cold sick either. So I don't know whats up with that and I called into work and my boss told me well they are understaffed today, I told her I was sorry, but really I am in no place to go to work. I was planning on going despite feeling like crap until I got sick.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I had some EWCM this morning at cd12. I've never had EWCM this early. Maybe I'll be owing sooner in my cycle!


----------



## frsttimemama

Weird Katrina! Hope you feel better!

Hopefully that's the case Nichole! Good luck!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks, I feel better now. But I took a nap from 11-130.


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> Thanks, I feel better now. But I took a nap from 11-130.

Is it like a cold?


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> What is Vitex Tincture please?
> 
> Finally looks like AF is off so the countdown to O begins! I sometimes feel like this takes longer than the 2WW! :lol: I've actually missed temping, I love looking at charts even if I don't understand much yet!

BB, here is some info on Vitex. It helps regulate your hormones, therefore regulating your cycle. There are different ways to take it like the pill, tea or the tincture (liquid) which is one of the purest and best absorbed methods. It's important to have a well balanced diet when using herbs otherwise it could mask other problems and overwork your liver. 

https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitex


----------



## frsttimemama

Vitex seems interesting, but I'm too nervous to try it! Lol. Im too nervous to take anything besides Tylenol and guaifennesin. Where do you buy it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :) I'm taking Vitamin B6 at the minute.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hello girlies! Yay for lots of EWCM & O's I see! 

Amanda I will stalk on FB for sure but good luck with the BD sesh and hope to see you back with a BFP in 2 weeks ;) 

Molly- :) 
Amelia- How's everything? 
Sandy- How are OPKs looking?

AFM- Wow what a lazy day I'm having. It's getting to feel like fall again here, I hate the cold :/ having a PLT right now anyone heard of them? Really famous around here at pizza shops. Yummmm. May whip out the Doppler later and see if anything's goin on in there! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ok Ladies, I need your help. Especially medical ladies. Here is DH's semen analysis. From what it looks to me, it looks good! I don't want to go to DH and tell him everything looks awesome if I happen to be reading it wrong or something. First # is his result. Second is the average. The only thing that looks like it could be bad is Spermatozoa, morphology. Idk if I am reading that one right. 

Collection time, semen	06:53 
Semen volume	4.0 >=2.0	mL
SEMEN, TIME READ	07:40 
Liquefaction, semen	YES 
pH, semen	8.0 >=7.2 
Spermatozoa, rapid %	78 >=25	%
Spermatozoa, slow %	5 
Spermatozoa, immotile %	15 0 - 50	%
Spermatozoa, nonprogressive %	2	0 - 50	%
Interpretation	SEE NOTE 
Appearance, semen	NORMAL NORMAL 
SPERM COUNT, SEMEN	48.8 > OR = 15	M/ML
WBC COUNT, SEMEN	FEW NoneSeen	HPF
RBC Count, Semen, LIGHT MICROSCOPY	FEW NoneSeen	HPF
Spermatozoa, morphology	2 > OR = 3	%Norml


----------



## morganwhite7

Nichole I hope it's all good, lol looks like a foreign language to me! Dr. Gooooooogle! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am definitely using Dr. Google right now lmfao. I think he might have abnormal morphology which can be bad. I guess we need to wait until he gets a call from his Dr.


----------



## clynn11

I wish I could help Nichole :( Hopefully someone who has had DH's SA done can chime in (nikki got it done I believe i'm gonna try to find her results in past threads lol)


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> Vitex seems interesting, but I'm too nervous to try it! Lol. Im too nervous to take anything besides Tylenol and guaifennesin. Where do you buy it?

This is the one I get:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00014F9YC/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1379192153&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165


----------



## clynn11

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semen_analysis


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> Hello girlies! Yay for lots of EWCM & O's I see!
> 
> Amanda I will stalk on FB for sure but good luck with the BD sesh and hope to see you back with a BFP in 2 weeks ;)
> 
> Molly- :)
> Amelia- How's everything?
> Sandy- How are OPKs looking?
> 
> AFM- Wow what a lazy day I'm having. It's getting to feel like fall again here, I hate the cold :/ having a PLT right now anyone heard of them? Really famous around here at pizza shops. Yummmm. May whip out the Doppler later and see if anything's goin on in there! :)

Morgan, send some of those cool temperatures down here to Florida. It is HOT! I miss temps in the seventies!


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ok Ladies, I need your help. Especially medical ladies. Here is DH's semen analysis. From what it looks to me, it looks good! I don't want to go to DH and tell him everything looks awesome if I happen to be reading it wrong or something. First # is his result. Second is the average. The only thing that looks like it could be bad is Spermatozoa, morphology. Idk if I am reading that one right.
> 
> Collection time, semen	06:53
> Semen volume	4.0 >=2.0	mL
> SEMEN, TIME READ	07:40
> Liquefaction, semen	YES
> pH, semen	8.0 >=7.2
> Spermatozoa, rapid %	78 >=25	%
> Spermatozoa, slow %	5
> Spermatozoa, immotile %	15 0 - 50	%
> Spermatozoa, nonprogressive %	2	0 - 50	%
> Interpretation	SEE NOTE
> Appearance, semen	NORMAL NORMAL
> SPERM COUNT, SEMEN	48.8 > OR = 15	M/ML
> WBC COUNT, SEMEN	FEW NoneSeen	HPF
> RBC Count, Semen, LIGHT MICROSCOPY	FEW NoneSeen	HPF
> Spermatozoa, morphology	2 > OR = 3	%Norml

Sorry not familiar with this :-(

If there is a problem with the morphology, shouldn't it get better as time goes by since he's done with the chemo? I've read that every three months, fresh supplies of sperm are ready to go so I'm thinking his numbers will get better and better over time.


----------



## prgirl_11

I'm currently reading and replying with my legs up in the air. LOL :winkwink:


----------



## clynn11

hahahaha prgirl that's awesome :haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was already looking at that page Cassify :haha:

March makes 2 years since his last chemo so I would think the effect from it should be gone. We were told to not try for 6-12 months after chemo.

From what Dr google says, his morphology is pretty bad but I have been ready a lot of pregnancy forums and a lot have talked about getting pregnant with morphology like that so all is not lost. There was another saying one semen analysis was bad but the next was good so it fluctuates. The fact that most of the analysis looks good is a great first step. I might have to do an IUI but I'm ok with that.


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> hahahaha prgirl that's awesome :haha:

A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do! :winkwink:


----------



## clynn11

Nikki's DH had 0% morphology from his initial SA and after taking a vitamin regime and cutting back on smoking, etc. it went up to 2% and she got pregnant that month!!!! So don't let that get you down ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have had a cold/allergy issues for the last three days. But this morning I took a cough drop and an allergy pill and about ten minutes later I threw up. I feel gross and like a bum. But I am so glad I am not at work.


----------



## Cowgirl07

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ok Ladies, I need your help. Especially medical ladies. Here is DH's semen analysis. From what it looks to me, it looks good! I don't want to go to DH and tell him everything looks awesome if I happen to be reading it wrong or something. First # is his result. Second is the average. The only thing that looks like it could be bad is Spermatozoa, morphology. Idk if I am reading that one right.
> 
> Collection time, semen	06:53
> Semen volume	4.0 >=2.0	mL
> SEMEN, TIME READ	07:40
> Liquefaction, semen	YES
> pH, semen	8.0 >=7.2
> Spermatozoa, rapid %	78 >=25	%
> Spermatozoa, slow %	5
> Spermatozoa, immotile %	15 0 - 50	%
> Spermatozoa, nonprogressive %	2	0 - 50	%
> Interpretation	SEE NOTE
> Appearance, semen	NORMAL NORMAL
> SPERM COUNT, SEMEN	48.8 > OR = 15	M/ML
> WBC COUNT, SEMEN	FEW NoneSeen	HPF
> RBC Count, Semen, LIGHT MICROSCOPY	FEW NoneSeen	HPF
> Spermatozoa, morphology	2 > OR = 3	%Norml

Looks good to me, but I know nothing about them.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was thinking about buying fertilaid for men for DH. It states it can help morphology and I figured it couldn't hurt. Should I buy it now even though ovulation will probably be happening within the week or wait until we know if this cycle was a bust?


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> I have had a cold/allergy issues for the last three days. But this morning I took a cough drop and an allergy pill and about ten minutes later I threw up. I feel gross and like a bum. But I am so glad I am not at work.

I'm sorry you feel crummy :-( No fever?


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> I was thinking about buying fertilaid for men for DH. It states it can help morphology and I figured it couldn't hurt. Should I buy it now even though ovulation will probably be happening within the week or wait until we know if this cycle was a bust?

I would order it now so it's in his sytem for next cycle, just in case this cycle doesn't work out. Which who knows, you still might get your :bfp: this month!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks. No, not that I know of. I took aspirin for my headache though so it would have brought it down.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-I would order it now, it maybe a good luck charm if you order it and then don't need it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow I didn't know that about Nikki, amazing!

Nichole idk I say try if for a week! But don't stress over it. I wouldn't stress DH either, just tell him a few vitamins etc should do the trick! :)


----------



## prgirl_11

Nichole, I found this info on another forum. It's a long list but maybe you can find something here that can help. My DH takes a great raw multivitamin, zinc and extra doses of vitamin C every day.

Men who wish to improve their sperm quality and count may want to consider these supplements:

Note:*FertilAid does contain amounts within range of Zinc, B12, Selenium, CoQ10, L-Carnitine and Vitamin A.* Although I question if it's enough B12; according to the studies you may want to add extra B12 (I do)

.&#8226; Vitamin C (500-1500 mg/day) Vitamin C helps to combat the pollution we are surrounded with. Pollution, particularly agricultural chemicals have been shown to cause much lower sperm counts. Vitamin C has been shown to reduce DNA damage in sperm by 91%. It is also shown to reduce agglutination and abnormalities. Vitamin C (1000mg) per day raised sperm counts by 140% in the first week in one study and 200 mg increased sperm counts by 112% in the first week. After 60 days the 200 mg group had caught up with the 1000mg group. All of these men had impregnated their wives by the end of the study.

&#8226; Vitamin E (400-800 i.u. per day) Studies show that vitamin E can increase sperm potency by 2 ½ times. Two studies found that vitamin E supplementation lead to a 20% pregnancy rate in previously infertile men. That is higher than most assisted reproduction procedures! Take vitamin E in mixed tocopherol form. Take it with vitamin C but do not take it without consulting your doctor if you have anemia, poorly clotting blood, hyperthyroid, high blood pressure, or liver disease

.&#8226; Zinc (15-60 mg/day) Even a mild zinc deficiency can cause drastically lower sperm counts. Zinc may also improve sexual function. In one study, thirty-seven men with more than five years of infertility, and whose sperm counts were less than 25 million/ml took 60 mg of zinc daily for forty-five to fifty days. For the twenty-two patients with initially low testosterone levels showed an increase in testosterone and mean sperm count increased significantly, from 8 to 20 million/ml. Nine of the twenty- two wives became pregnant during the study. For the fifteen men with normal testosterone levels, sperm count increased slightly but there was no change in testosterone level and no pregnancies occurred. If you take zinc for longer than a few weeks you should add 1-3 mg of copper to prevent a copper deficiency

.&#8226; B-12 (10-100 mcg/day) and a B-Complex supplement can help balance testosterone and LH/FSH secretions. Lack of B-vitamins is very common in people who eat mostly refined and processed foods as well as those who smoke. Twenty-seven percent of men in one study with sperm counts under 20 million/ml took 1,000 mcg of vitamin B12 per day. As a result, their total sperm count increased in excess of 100 million/ml

.&#8226; Selenium (100-200 mcg/day) Selenium deficiency causes fragile sperm with easily broken tails. Semen is high in selenium so it must be replenished regularly. Selenium is toxic in large doses so don&#8217;t take more than 200 mcg day. One double-blind trial found that sperm counts doubled in previously infertile men after supplementation with selenium.

&#8226; Co-enzyme-Q10 (30-100 mg/day) increases sperm counts. Also an anti-oxidant.

&#8226; L-Carnitine (up to 3 grams per day) An Italian study found that 2 grams a day of carnitine for three months dramatically improved sperm counts and mobility.

&#8226; A good multi-vitamin including vitamin A. It is not a good idea to take vitamin A separately as it is very easy to overdose on this vitamin.*A multi will not have enough of the other supplements, but it is a good starting place to make sure you are not missing anything. Vitamin A helps improve sperm production.

&#8226; Essential fatty acids (EFA) are even more important for men than for women. Eat lots of coldwater fish and ground flax seed or supplement with a combination of between 1-7 grams of fish oil and flax oil capsules. Fish oil and flax oil contain different EFA so you will need to add substantial amounts of both to your diet. EFA are important for lowering your risk of diabetes and heart disease, improving overall health, and improving sperm count. Be careful about taking too much if you are on blood thinners. Be sure to choose distilled fish oil because oils such as cod liver oil contain toxic levels of vitamin A

.&#8226; L-Arginine (2-4 g) Arginine has shown very promising results in numerous studies on both sperm counts and motility. It is best used when everything else has failed.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maybe I should get dh to take some, he does take regular vitamins now which took months of asking to get done.


----------



## frsttimemama

OPKs are still pretty much totally negative .. but my face is starting to break out and getting lots of creamy cm so hopefully will O like Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mama-Yay!! It will be here soon
AFM: No fever 7 hours after my last aspirin. Current temp 96.6. Must just be a bad cold, but I have a thermometer now!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, hope you feel better! My Hubby isn't good at taking them.. most days I just get his pills for him and hand them to him. That solves that! Lol. Hope you're right .. just give me til tomorrow to get some BD in!! Like 3 or 4 solid days would be good. 

Nichole, hopefully it's not as bad as Dr. Google says! I thought it looked good but then again, I've never seen one before. I would order it.. maybe that will jinx you!! ;)

I plan on busting out the softcups when we get home.


----------



## prgirl_11

Mittelschmerz kicking in full force on my left side. OD should be here soon!


----------



## goldstns

Nichole- morph looks a little low but not bad. Do you know if they did kruger or WHO test for the morph?


----------



## jury3

Molly-Yay!!! Will you have anymore betas done? I hope this is your rainbow baby :)


----------



## prgirl_11

Nikki, how is everything in Colorado? Been seeing the news on the flooding. Are you near it?


----------



## NDTaber9211

goldstns said:


> Nichole- morph looks a little low but not bad. Do you know if they did kruger or WHO test for the morph?

No idea but I will definitely have DH ask his urologist Monday. Do you know what it means about him having wbc and rbc present in his semen?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Katrina- I am glad your fever is down! I had the flu last year and had 104 temp at one point. It definitely sucked.


----------



## clynn11

Here's what I found about WBC in semen (white blood cells)

"All semen samples have WBC in them. If greater than 1 million WBC per 1 ml are present, there is concern of infection. Generally leukocytospermia (WBC in the semen) affects 5-10% of the patient population, but can rise to 20% in certain patients groups. Semen has to be cultured for aerobic and anaerobic infection as well as Chlamydia and Mycoplasma. Additionally, leukocytes have to be differentiated from immature germ cells using immunohistochemical methods. WBC cells are deleterious because of their ability to stimulate the release of reactive oxygen species (ROS), thereby inhibiting sperm motility and sperm function. Reactive oxygen species (ROS) are produced by polymorphonuclear cells .The three main ROS are superoxide anion, hydrogen peroxide, and the hydroxyl radical. On the other hand, seminal plasma contains a number of antioxidants that protect sperm from oxidative damage from exposure to ROS. Men who have higher concentrations of such antioxidants may be able to tolerate greater concentrations of seminal leukocytes. Despite an apparently abnormal threshold level for leukocytes within the semen, a wide range of conflicting evidence exists as to the significance of seminal leukocytes and infertility. The impact of this condition and its treatment on semen quality are extremely controversial"


----------



## clynn11

And RBC (red blood cells):

"Generally semen does not contain RBC. RBC presence indicates mild bleeding. It is called HEMATOSPERMIA in medical terms.

The possible causes could be as follows:

1) Trauma Causes
Urethral trauma

2)Infectious Disorders (Specific Agent)
Endourethral chancre, luetic
Infected organ, Abscesses
Prostatitis, acute
Prostate abscess
Prostatitis, chronic

3) Neoplastic Disorders
Adenocarcinoma, prostate
Urethra, carcinoma

4) Anatomic, Foreign Body, Structural Disorders
Urethra, calculus, in males
Prostate calculus

Please get further evaluation done by an andrologist to know the exact cause of hematospermia in you. "

and

"The presence of red blood cells in the semen may indicate a reproductive tract infection.

Conversely, it may be a product of damage to a small capillary due to over active masturbation. A number of sample jars have sharp plastic rims and accidental injury is not unknown."


----------



## NDTaber9211

I found that info too. I wish his test had a number attached to the WBC but all it says is few. Guess I need to be patient and wait for Monday.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Snap, didn't see the rbc info before... I hope nothing is wrong with DH.


----------



## clynn11

It says it can be caused by overactive masturbation so maybe he was trying extra hard for a good sample for you ;) lol. I wouldn't try to not worry to much hun, i'm sure the doctor will go over anything he may be concerned about with you.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was going to start the bd-a-thon tomorrow. Think we should hold off until he talks to his Dr in case they want him to give another semen sample?


----------



## clynn11

I don't see why it would hurt to BD. I don't think they would take another sample again so soon, usually if you're going to start vitamins or anything they like to wait a month or two to let them kick in and see if there is any improvement. I say go for it- his results definitely aren't bad so you are still in the running love!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Cassidy


----------



## clynn11

Woot woot! Seducing was a go ;) Bd tonight, softcup in. Two nights in a row! Now I better O tomorrow like I have the last 4 cycles or I am going to be soooooo pissed at my body!!!!!


----------



## jury3

Even if you O late, you've got some good bd time in Cassidy!

Nichole-I agree with Cassidy, I doubt they'd ask again that soon and especially without telling him. I say bd away!


----------



## clynn11

Almost 7 weeks Julie!!!!! So exciting!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nichole good luck with everything! None of it makes any sense to me but I really hope you get the answers you are looking for!

AFM - AF is lasting longer this month. I suppose that's a good thing though! It used to only be 1-2 days and really light. Looks like its finally on its way out now so took my first temperature of the cycle this morning. I've taken it slightly later than usually but it's really high!


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> Woot woot! Seducing was a go ;) Bd tonight, softcup in. Two nights in a row! Now I better O tomorrow like I have the last 4 cycles or I am going to be soooooo pissed at my body!!!!!

This is freaking awesome!!! I'm so excited for you!!! So glad Jevun is feeling better!! You've got such a great chance this month Cass!!


----------



## HWPG

Omg, "Jevun"? Autocorrect fail! :) 
I'm glad he's feeling better also.


----------



## Disneybaby26

HWPG said:


> Omg, "Jevun"? Autocorrect fail! :)
> I'm glad he's feeling better also.

Bahahahahahaha!!! OMG!! Kevin!! What a weird autocorrect!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Nichole, did you talk to DH about the SA results? How did it go?


----------



## jury3

clynn11 said:


> Almost 7 weeks Julie!!!!! So exciting!!!!!

I know! First scan this week! I had a dream last night it was twins...we'll see!


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, I would start it! :) Maybe the rbcs came from obtaining the sample after obtaining the one the other day too??

Cassidy, yay! Good luck!

Julie, I'm excited for your scan!

Katrina, hope you're feeling better today!

My temp was still low today.. the same. Weird. I was still cold and camping, too.. so idk. Starting the BD shortly..


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy I say O is coming today or tomorrow! Low temps are good indicators, although you can't ever be sure w/ temps. Did you cover yesterday too? Can't wait to see an OPK! :)

And lol @ "Jevun". I was like whaaaaa?! Hahaha.

AFM- having the weirdest headache type thing. My vision is blurry and I see blackness in my peripherals. Like how I get before I pass out? I have a serious headache behind my eyes and just got sick twice. I feel so awful. I was so mad at DH 10 mins ago, he said "sounds like every other day" like a smart butt. I was like really? I don't ever recall feeling blind before?! Lol grr hate it when he says crap like that. So just took some Tylenol, hoping it helps. Going to close my eyes now lol. Baby growing is hard work.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, no.. no BD yesterday or Friday. :( We were camping in a camper with my parents. It wasn't an option. Ugh!! I'm thinking camping is trying to sabotage my baby making plans! However, as soon as we got home, Hubby attacked me. And I totally used a soft cup for the first time. Seems to be working! Opks are still very negative, but I do have a liiiight light color on it.. so hopefully that will give me a day or two to bd with soft cups.

Sounds like a migraine maybe?? Try some caffiene with your tlenol..it may help. Hope ya feel better!!


----------



## goldstns

NDTaber9211 said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Nichole- morph looks a little low but not bad. Do you know if they did kruger or WHO test for the morph?
> 
> No idea but I will definitely have DH ask his urologist Monday. Do you know what it means about him having wbc and rbc present in his semen?Click to expand...

not totally sure... but I believe WBC in woman's pee usually means infection, but I have no idea about semen. sorry.


Update- still raining, and supposed to get worse as the day goes one. Me, my family, my house and my pets are all safe. We are on a bit of a hill so we are good. A little bit of cabin fever, but doing ok. Work is in the heart of the floods and we haven't worked since wed. We have a hotline that they update daily and the site is still closed today. We have been very lucky though! Thanks for asking prgirl (Marie)!


----------



## prgirl_11

Nikki, good to hear that you are well. All that video footage on the news is so sad :-( 

AFM, I think I was able to pinpoint exactly when I ovulated this cycle. I am fortunate enough to get those Mittelschermz cramps and get a good idea of when OD is but last night they were pretty intense. I usually get dull cramps starting about three days before OD, then stronger twinges with EWCM and then back to dull again (which is where I'm at now). We BDed around 4pm yesterday and I felt strong twinges last night so I think I ovulated around 9-10pm on CD 16. CBFM confirmed and my FR OPK had a dark line. I wish I would've used a FR OPK yesterday afternoon or evening but that's okay. I think it's safe to say that I am 1 DPO today! This is the earliest I have ovulated in MONTHS (usually CD 19-20)! Thank you Jesus and Vitex! Let the countdown begin! :happydance:

Anybody else get Mittelschermz cramping?

In case you don't know what Mittelschmerz is...

Mittelschermz: (German: "middle pain") is a medical term for "ovulation pain" or " midcycle pain". About 20% of women experience mittelschmerz. It's a one-sided, lower abdominal pain in women. It occurs at or around the time an egg is released from the ovaries (ovulation).


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, glad you and your family are all safe! Hope you stay safe and the situation improves quickly!

Marie, sounds like you covered your bases!! I think it's cool you can tell like that. Definitely wish I could! I don't think I get anything like that. I feel crampy today in that whole general region and my back so I doubt that's it.. I can wish though


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> Nikki, glad you and your family are all safe! Hope you stay safe and the situation improves quickly!
> 
> Marie, sounds like you covered your bases!! I think it's cool you can tell like that. Definitely wish I could! I don't think I get anything like that. I feel crampy today in that whole general region and my back so I doubt that's it.. I can wish though

I feel crampy a few days before too and then it's more obvious on OD. Pay close attention this month just in case :winkwink:


----------



## frsttimemama

Hmmm! I'm trying to pay attention to all of that. I never needed to before so its all new.


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> Hmmm! I'm trying to pay attention to all of that. I never needed to before so its all new.

It's funny because I remember learning all about hormones and the female reproductive system in college Biology but I REALLY learned and understood it during my TTC journey. It is relevant to me now as opposed to ten years ago. TTC turns us into pros!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Nikki- I am glad you all are ok! That situation sound super crazy and scary. I really hope things improve soon.



prgirl_11 said:


> Nichole, did you talk to DH about the SA results? How did it go?

Yeah and it went ok. He was a little freaked about the morphlogy. His dr told him that the beers he drinks on the weekends could potentially be the knock out punch for his sperm since he went through chemo. Ever since then DH has been worried and stopped drinking completely. Now he thinks the morph is cause of that. 

We did just get an e-mail from his doc

Your semen analysis was almost completely normal. You had a normal number of sperm, and they swam normally. The only abnormality was that some of the sperm had a somewhat abnormal appearance. This may or may not be significant. Overall, this semen analysis looked very good. Please repeat another semen analysis at your convenience.

Idk if we should wait until after ovulation or have him do it Monday. I think I am going to e-mail my ob his semen results and see what she thinks we should do. This month might be a wash but we will definitely have a job on next cycle knowing everything.


----------



## prgirl_11

Exactly. If you don't get your BFP then at least you will be better prepared and aware for next cycle. A lot of times things happen when we least expect so we'll stay positive and just go through our usual impatient and anxiety-inducing TWW :)

I'm glad hubby handled it well. It seems like he is doing what he needs to do to get his spermies in tip top shape. It's the waiting part that sucks :( But most of it looks normal so that is great news!

As far as when to do the SA again, it's up to you but I say just wait after ovulation. Get a few more BD sessions in. It can't hurt! :winkwink:


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- you should be just fine if they aren't pos yet.. I have high hopes for you and your softcups :) :) :) 

My crazy headache is gone too, had a Coke for the first time in months and I was cured! I miss my caffeine. 

Yay for 2ww Marie! Don't go too crazy ;)
Oh and I also have mittelschmerz and can pinpoint my O's. But I'm sure that fertility monitor works wonders too!


----------



## prgirl_11

For those of you that are curious about the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor... The main difference is that it detects both Estrogen and LH. I have attached a picture of my CBFM test sticks (left) and my FR OPKs on the right (Click picture to see larger). I had two FR OPKs left over from previous cycle and used them to confirm CBFM results. You can see the progression on the monitor sticks. The CBFM doesn't have a control line. Instead, the line on the left is estrogen and the one on the right is the LH. 

I absolutely love my CBFM and it has helped me learn alot about my cycle.

Disclosure: This sounds like an ad. I promise I do NOT work for CBFM or Procter and Gamble LOL :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy- you should be just fine if they aren't pos yet.. I have high hopes for you and your softcups :) :) :)
> 
> My crazy headache is gone too, had a Coke for the first time in months and I was cured! I miss my caffeine.
> 
> Yay for 2ww Marie! Don't go too crazy ;)
> Oh an I also have mittelschmerz and can pinpoint my O's. But I'm sure that fertility monitor works wonders too!

Lol crazy? Me?! Never! :wacko: :haha:

Glad your headache went away! I was used to my morning and 3pm coffee doses but quit a few months ago. I still have the occasional morning cup :winkwink:


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, that sounds like really great news to me! I would BD like normal then repeat the SA after O. Maybe you'll get your BFP and wont have to worry about it! FX that's the case! 

Marie, you're so right. I could ace the reproduction /endocrine test in anatomy & physiology now I think! Lol

I'm amazed at how easy the soft cups are to use and they aren't uncomfortable, either. Hopefully this is the key!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan! Hope you're right! I let it dry and there's just a faint line so probably in the next few days I'll O I hope. I'm excited! Glad your headache is better!


----------



## frsttimemama

Am I the only one who can see opk results better when the stick dries?


----------



## morganwhite7

Nope totally normal.. I would always keep em lined up in the bathroom closet to compare. You'll want em later to analyze and figure out what day you O'd. Make sure you enter OPK/bd on FF also! :)


----------



## clynn11

Yeah I always wait until mine dry to read them, much easier for me.

I'M FREAKING PISSED RIGHT NOW!!!! Totally negative OPK today. I am so mad at my body. The one month my husband is feeling better and no freaking positive OPK Today! This freaking stick better turn positive tonight or I am going to flip my shit. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## frsttimemama

Good! Lol. I kept then last cycle to compare, too! I'm entering it there and on ovufriend both. Its interesting to see the points and such there!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, maybe your urine was too dilute possibly? Hope you get your positive opk today!!


----------



## clynn11

Like seriously, WTF BODY!!

Just went back over all of my charts and out of the 9 that I have charted, 7 of them I have O'd on CD12, once on CD14, and once on CD16. AHHHHHH now i'm freaking out!

Gonna give DH a night off from BD tonight and go for it again tomorrow. FX we can still catch this egg!


----------



## clynn11

Thank you! I hope so. Gonna test again when I get off work at 4 and probably again tonight. Please don't let this be a CD16 O!! lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm pulling for you!


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> Thank you! I hope so. Gonna test again when I get off work at 4 and probably again tonight. Please don't let this be a CD16 O!! lol

My darling girl, don't stress yourself out! Enjoy your Sunday afternoon, relax and let it happen! C'mon! You can do it!! Keep your bases covered with BDing and you will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Nichole, I would ask your dr a specific timeline for when he wants a follow up SA - most want it to be like four weeks or something. 
I def get O pain, and it's like ten times worse with clomid. But I LOVE knowing what's happening.
Afm, 7dpo. Bored. SS. Will test Wednesday morning.


----------



## prgirl_11

HWPG said:


> Nichole, I would ask your dr a specific timeline for when he wants a follow up SA - most want it to be like four weeks or something.
> I def get O pain, and it's like ten times worse with clomid. But I LOVE knowing what's happening.
> Afm, 7dpo. Bored. SS. Will test Wednesday morning.

I hope you get that :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

FX for you mirolee!!!! I know we're gonna see tha tBFP from you in a few days!!!


----------



## clynn11

nikki so glad to hear all is OK at your house!

Morgan- I hope you feel better hun :hugs: that has to be scary! My friend had a few almost passing out episodes right around 8 weeks.


----------



## NDTaber9211

The Dr said to do it at DH's convenience. He said he could do it asap if he wanted as long as there was 3-4 days between ejaculation. DH said he wanted to wait until after my ovulation.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, keeping my fingers crossed for you!! It's definitely your turn!


----------



## frsttimemama

Im gonna check out the OPK situation when I get home at midnight. Planning to try to hold it til then. Those two low temps are making me a tad nervous since I didn't bd friday or Saturday .. but ppls are just starting to get a liiiight line so hopefully all is well. I keep reminding myself they're only 2 temps in the whole scheme, but I'm still nervous. I'm trying to be relaxed about it all. Ugh! Lol.
Just not sure because my temps and opk's didn't match..


----------



## HWPG

Sandy, I looked at your chart from last cycle and it looks similar - some high temps, followed by a temp drop, then ovulation. I think you are heading into your most fertile time.... And absolutely still have a chance!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy - I'm so excited for you!! I hope you get your positive opk!!

Molly - congrats!!! 

Nikki - glad you are all ok! Stay safe!

Mirolee - does this mean you are going to test at 10 dpo???? We have transformed you!!


----------



## clynn11

Hahahaha I was gonna say that about Mirolee too, she's come over to the dark side ;)

OPK is still negative. I'm so frustrated the one month our BD timing is awesome that my body decides to O late :(


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> Cassidy - I'm so excited for you!! I hope you get your positive opk!!
> 
> Molly - congrats!!!
> 
> Nikki - glad you are all ok! Stay safe!
> 
> Mirolee - does this mean you are going to test at 10 dpo???? We have transformed you!!

How are you feeling??

Mirolee, I think you're right about the pattern. I was just afraid I missed out. Thank you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, just keep bd'ing! Im so sorry your body isn't cooperating :( im frustrated for you, but also optimistic because your husband is feeling better!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-I hope you get your positive real soon! 
Mirolee-FX for you.
AFM: Much better today my mom and some friends went to an antique shop today I got the cutest hereford piggy bank. OF moved my O date back so I am 5 dpo today!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Katrina! Gotta love the TWW speeding up!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks for asking Sandy. I'm feeling good. Just went grocery shopping bc I'm eating us out of the house lol. But I've been pretty good at eating healthy foods. I bought my all time favorite chili cheese fritos and the flavoring is too strong. Guess my taste buds are changing. 10 weeks today (my ticker is one day off). Oh and I bought prego sauce with "mini meatballs" for DH and I to take a pic with. I think I'll have him holding the next ultrasound pic and me with the prego jar...any other ideas? We thought about making DH look preggo and caption the pic "we are pregnant!" Lol. Still might do that...


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't know, I may go with 4 dpo on my own. 
That is so cute!


----------



## HWPG

Yes. 10dpo. You girls are a bad influence on me. Plus, my urge to poas has risen to an unignorable level by then. Plus, 10dpo seems to be a lucky BFP day for our thread, so IT BETTER CONTINUE!!!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks for asking Sandy. I'm feeling good. Just went grocery shopping bc I'm eating us out of the house lol. But I've been pretty good at eating healthy foods. I bought my all time favorite chili cheese fritos and the flavoring is too strong. Guess my taste buds are changing. 10 weeks today (my ticker is one day off). Oh and I bought prego sauce with "mini meatballs" for DH and I to take a pic with. I think I'll have him holding the next ultrasound pic and me with the prego jar...any other ideas? We thought about making DH look preggo and caption the pic "we are pregnant!" Lol. Still might do that...

I've seen the man preggo pic, hilarious!! If ya cant pick one do a picstitch and do both!! So exciting!!


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## goldstns

Alia's room....
 



Attached Files:







47a3d734b3127cce98548cc8599400000038100AZMmTVk1asmeA.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 21









47a3d734b3127cce98548cca599600000038100AZMmTVk1asmeA.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 22









47a3d734b3127cce98548ccdd8a100000038100AZMmTVk1asmeA.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 20









47a3d734b3127cce98548cce599200000038100AZMmTVk1asmeA.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## NDTaber9211

OMG I love the room!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh its beautiful Nikki!! So cute and I can't wait until she is here to use it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Very cute Nikki!!! Was it DH's idea to put the recliner in there?? LOL my DH put his leather recliner in the baby room and said he'd rather have it than a glider. Are those wall decals or painted?


----------



## clynn11

That is so awesome Nikki!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

goldstns said:


> Alia's room....

So cute!!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I love that prego idea! We took a picture of our dog with a sign that said, "I'm gonna be a big brother!" I hope I have to come up with a new idea soon! Glad you're feeling well. I was just the opposite. I was not hungry at all.I wasn't really sick, but I wasn't hungry.

Mirolee, it WILL be! 

Nikki, that room is adorable! ! We aren't re-doing ours for our next baby. Its all brand new.. so if we have a girl, we will add some pink to the jungle theme and green walls and call it good. :)

Im holding it til I can get home to my opks. I love TTC! Lol


----------



## goldstns

TTCaWee1 said:


> Very cute Nikki!!! Was it DH's idea to put the recliner in there?? LOL my DH put his leather recliner in the baby room and said he'd rather have it than a glider. Are those wall decals or painted?

Well we were shopping for a glider and they were just as expensive as that big chair... so we went for the big chair because DH said you will fall asleep in it often. So I picked one that I could truly fall asleep in with the baby in the middle of the night. Now that it is in the room its really big feeling (because room is a bit small), but its SOOO comfy that it is worth it. Everything is painted in the room. My mom and DH's mom are very good artist's (they do it for fun), so we projected the image up on the wall and painted it.


----------



## NDTaber9211

DH loves coffee so I got him a Best.Dad.Ever mug. I plan on putting that in a gift bag along with a positive test and give it to him.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, you're way more restrained than me! Lol. I came flying out of the bathroom yelling "What is this?!" with the test. I laugh thinking about it now. :) I'll probably break down and cry hysterically next time around! Lol. Your idea is absolutely adorable though! I love it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol I did the same thing. I was so excited that there's was no way I could contain it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol glad I'm not the only one. I know I wont be able to again when I get a BFP, too.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'll probably react the same way. Freak out and run to him. If I can restrain myself I'll do the mug idea


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tend to do my tests when Hubby is home. Last time with our son I tested at work not thinking anything of it, became hysterical, told my work colleague then rang my husband. I want him to be the first to know this time and not over the phone! :lol: 

I've already book marked some t-shirts for my son which on the front say "Shhhh I have a secret" and on the back they say "I'm going to be a big brother!" I don't plan on actually telling anyone I just plan to let my son walk in wearing his new t-shirt :lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

That's a cute idea! I'll be pinteresting ideas when I get there. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Opks are still nowhere near positive .. just a suuuuuper light line. Last cycle temps had me O'ing tomorrow, but Opks not until Saturday sooo who knows. It will be interesting to see I guess. We are just going to bd at least every other day til positive Opk, if not crosdhairs, and go from there. I'm not complaining though. If I had been early, my bd bases were not covered at all!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cover all bases! 
I could never keep it a secret from dh, I will probably cry or yell and be all excited. Unless I test when he's at work then I will have a bit more time to think about it. I wouldn't want to call him and tell him, I would rather tell him in person.


----------



## morganwhite7

Good Monday Morning Girlies! :coffee:

It is so sad to see this poor thread so quiet, I am lost without the constant chatter!

Lol guess I will google this morning away. Or browse baby bumps to see where I'll be by vacation time.. Haha. 

Hope to see lots of BFPs this month.. I see we have Mirolee testing early on Wed and a bunch of other 2WWers or Oers. And Softcuppers!! YAY for getting through the first half girls, I have faith it will pay off for you all! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know it is so quiet. I don't know if I will test or not this month.


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh well FX'd Katrina, it's coming up for you!! :)

Oh and on a random note- My Step-Sister is getting induced today. Lol she is a wicked step-sister so I will not be attending. Came out a week after Jaxon passed away, said she was 6 months pregnant and didn't even know. I think I ranted and raved about that a while back. But she is a complete BRAT and her BF will not come home from college for her. She is living at home not working, nothing. And my mom lives with them now too and is obsessed with the idea of a baby GIRL. Grr makes me so mad, that was MY mom, my best friend, and now she is consumed by Alyssa's pregnancy and all. And I have to go to a birthday dinner tonight for my little sister's 17th birthday (OMG, she's so old! :/) so I'm suuuure she'll wanna chat all about it. Just thought I'd mention that since it's happening.. lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

I know it is super quiet! :(

I've always heard you get bigger faster the second time around than the first because everything is already stretched out. Where are you vacationing?

Katrina, I wish I could not test! You're strong strong strong! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, that would be tough! Ugh! Good luck. Tell her you don't want to talk about it maybe?


----------



## morganwhite7

Not much of a vacation- but DH got Steeler's Thanksgiving Day game tickets and airfare to Maryland. So I have found lots of cool places to visit/eat while we're there. It will be short, only ~5 day stay, but it will be SO NICE to get away for a "babymoon" and enjoy my bump, not being sick anymore, and just being catered to. I have looked into the room service menus already... hehehe ;)

(So watch out for us on T.V. after you eat your turkey! :))

And she knows Sandy, just hoping she remembers to shut up! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

That sounds fun!! We like to do long weekend road trips every couple months.. not real vacations, but better than nothing and on the bright side, we can have more of those that way


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I wish you luck and I am so sorry you have to deal with that. 
AFM: I don't think it is because I am strong, I just am sick of negative results. I might go out and buy some more pregnancy tests and opks this weekend just in case.


----------



## frsttimemama

I can see that, too.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I hope wicked step sister at least becomes a good mom. 

Katrina- I am getting there too with the negative tests. I hate seeing them yet I can't help poas. 

Afm- No news really, waiting on O. I think it should be here any day. Doing the every other day bd until Pos opk.


----------



## morganwhite7

^She will be, just hoping that poor baby isn't as nit-picky as she is! Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-it will be here soon! Are you doing SMEP? 
I didn't test last month until the day before AF, I might break down after walmart this weekend. There always seem to be pregnant ladies and babies.


----------



## clynn11

Negative OPK still this morning :( Looks like i'm having one of my longer cycles. Gonna try to BD again tonight in hopes of getting my pos. soon :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-that stinks. Hurry up eggie! Do your cycles alternate long then short?


----------



## frsttimemama

Its super tough Katrina! I struggle sometimes, especially with people who don't treat their kids right.

Nichole, I'm with ya! Wait wait wait. Lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy that stinks! Hang in there and keep BD'ing! Is there a pattern to the long and short cycles?


----------



## clynn11

95% of the time I ovulate on CD12. Out of the 10 cycles i've charted (not including this one) I O'd on CD12 seven times, CD14 twice, and CD16 one time.

I haven't had a longer cycle since March.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Everytime I go to walmart-I end up with way to much ttc stuff. Because I see a pregnant lady and go that could be me. Seriously I think my husband wants to smack me across the head when we go. That is why we only go 1 time a month I think.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, The few times I have gone to walmart, I ended up with like 6 boxes of FRER's, a bottle of Soy Isoflavones, and OPK's. Walmart is always trouble! 

Cassidy, I'm on cd17 and still waiting to O. Must be something in the air. Hopefully your hubs will continue to feel better so you can keep BD'ing! Are you using softcups? 

Nichole, so glad you got the SA results back. Did your doctor give you an interpretation of them, or any thoughts as to if they are good/bad?


----------



## clynn11

Yes i've used softcups the 2 times we've BD'd so far and plan on continuing to use them. Hopefully I will O tomorrow! FX! I hope you O soon too Amanda!


----------



## frsttimemama

I just hate going to walmart in general!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Yes i've used softcups the 2 times we've BD'd so far and plan on continuing to use them. Hopefully I will O tomorrow! FX! I hope you O soon too Amanda!

Are you seeing a progression on your OPKs? Fingers crossed for you! If you O tomorrow, you're still pretty well covered! eeeks goodluck.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hate shopping for the most part. 
Amanda-I hope you O soon too!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> I just hate going to walmart in general!

walmart is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I hope you too soon, too! Walmart always gets too much money for things I don't really need.. lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol I have to shop for with a list otherwise my cart overflows with stuff I regret after I get home. Lately I go to the pharmacy section and get out but I still spend like $50 on ttc stuff.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Lol I have to shop for with a list otherwise my cart overflows with stuff I regret after I get home. Lately I go to the pharmacy section and get out but I still spend like $50 on ttc stuff.

I end up with all sorts of crap i don't need. new towels, extra flour and sugar for baking, photo frames, tupperware...you name it, i will find it and convince myself to buy it at walmart.


----------



## frsttimemama

Isn't that awful?! Lol. I'm the same way.


----------



## Cowgirl07

My husband is like don't you want to look at anything else. :haha: I say no I am on a mission!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> My husband is like don't you want to look at anything else. :haha: I say no I am on a mission!

OH says I am like a fish when I go into walmart. I get distracted by shiny things and I can go around and around and still be amused :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol you would get along great with my sister, she can shop for hours anywhere.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Amanda! Lol hard to get through the work day without us isn't it?! ;)

Show me some OPK pics Cass and Sandy! Woohoo, BD away girls :)

P.s. I love Walmart too. Good *cheap* stuff you always "NEED"! :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

My problem if I get out of the pharmacy section I end up in the baby section and can't leave. I look at everything and imagine having a baby to give it all too.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Yay Amanda! Lol hard to get through the work day without us isn't it?! ;)
> 
> Show me some OPK pics Cass and Sandy! Woohoo, BD away girls :)
> 
> P.s. I love Walmart too. Good *cheap* stuff you always "NEED"! :haha:

lol, yep. Trying to cut back though. you all are a hard addiction to kick :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Lol you would get along great with my sister, she can shop for hours anywhere.

I have a shirt that says "shopping is my cardio"


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, I think about you every time I am getting dressed for work (weird?), Cause I'm always laughing thinking about your comparison of me to Mila Kunis in Ted.


----------



## pdxmom

Gud morning ladies...

Wow u guys have been chatty over the weekend..

NIkki the room looks lovely...im sure u must b soo excited for alia to use it :)

Cassidy yaay for getting some quality bding in....so glad tht kevin is feeling better...rooting for u this mth..

Mirolee lets hear some symptoms girl :winkwink:

Morgan hopefully your sis wont give u a tough time today and will b sensitive enuf to know wat to talk...

AFM - temp has been lower past couple of days...dont know whether to consider them or not...ff and ovufriend decided to change my o date bcos of these temps so according to ovufriend i am 4dpo and according to ff i am 7dpo :shrug: well fortunatey ive been busy so havent had time to go crazy thinking...going for my progesterone testing on saturday and dr app next mon or tues...lets c :coffee:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-That is awesome! 
Sonia-my O date has changed 3 times, so I give up I am somewhere between 3 and 5 dpo. I almost texted you the other day because my computer is being a pill. 
AFM: I don't want to clean my house.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha well that is a good thing Amanda! Lol she always looked so professional/HAUTE ;)

Lol I have been trying since the day I joined this thread to "cut back". LOL. I just always find myself bored wondering what you people are up to! haha. 

And Sonia- Hey, I'd much rather be 7dpo than 4! GL waiting! :) :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Cowgirl07 said:


> Nichole-it will be here soon! Are you doing SMEP?

Kind of! Trying to do every other day bd and then will try for 3 days in a row when get pos opk. 



clynn11 said:


> 95% of the time I ovulate on CD12. Out of the 10 cycles i've charted (not including this one) I O'd on CD12 seven times, CD14 twice, and CD16 one time.
> 
> I haven't had a longer cycle since March.

That stinks! At least DH is frisky this month. Hopefully it wont be difficult to get another bd in. 



RobertRedford said:


> Nichole, so glad you got the SA results back. Did your doctor give you an interpretation of them, or any thoughts as to if they are good/bad?

Basically said it all looked good except for the Morphology. Said to do another SA at dh's convenience. DH wants to do it after I O. 

So my cm went back to creamy. That so makes me not happy. That fertile cm better be back tomorrow!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Hahaha well that is a good thing Amanda! Lol she always looked so professional/HAUTE ;)
> 
> Lol I have been trying since the day I joined this thread to "cut back". LOL. I just always find myself bored wondering what you people are up to! haha.

lol! Sadly I'm not nearly as fashionable, but I am professional.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Nichole-it will be here soon! Are you doing SMEP?
> 
> Kind of! Trying to do every other day bd and then will try for 3 days in a row when get pos opk.
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> 95% of the time I ovulate on CD12. Out of the 10 cycles i've charted (not including this one) I O'd on CD12 seven times, CD14 twice, and CD16 one time.
> 
> I haven't had a longer cycle since March.Click to expand...
> 
> That stinks! At least DH is frisky this month. Hopefully it wont be difficult to get another bd in.
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Nichole, so glad you got the SA results back. Did your doctor give you an interpretation of them, or any thoughts as to if they are good/bad?Click to expand...
> 
> Basically said it all looked good except for the Morphology. Said to do another SA at dh's convenience. DH wants to do it after I O.
> 
> So my cm went back to creamy. That so makes me not happy. That fertile cm better be back tomorrow!Click to expand...

I've heard that an energy drink before sex during fertile periods can help with morphology. I haven't tried it nor do I know if it actually works..but might be worth looking in to.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wish I had a job where I could look professional or at least presentable :haha: 
Nichole-do you use preseed? I haven't used it but would it help?


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, that was my plan, too. 

Morgan, I can post one, but there's hardly anything to see yet. 

Katrina, I avoid the baby section at all costs. I have to help plan and throw a baby shower and its killing me!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I do have preseed just in case.

Dh can't do energy drinks. They makes him angry for some reason lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

I've been slacking on my diet this week.. I'm scared it may screw me over. I wish TTC wasn't so scary and stressful.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't avoid the baby section if I go by it draws me in. Then I get mad at myself.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah I still avoid baby sections too. The only time I ever bought a baby outfit at the store was at Babies R' Us after Jaxon passed away and we needed a fancy comfy outfit for him. Got a plush blue jumper fit for a prince, although I never got to see him in it. Stupid baby sections, I'll leave that for the family... Lol. 

And Sandy I saw you had a jungle room, we had that idea also. Would be adorable for a girl too. I am so glad our room wasn't put together yet, I was lazy. And thankful for that. I can't imagine :/


----------



## frsttimemama

I still like to dream, but its still so tough. Im still scared it won't happen.


----------



## morganwhite7

^I STILL feel the same way. And will til I have a baby IN MY ARMS, BREATHING. It sucks. Pregnancy did not give me the security I thought it would.


----------



## frsttimemama

That's really hard. I had everything ready, set up, and waiting. I finally closed the door and don't go in there often.


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> I've been slacking on my diet this week.. I'm scared it may screw me over. I wish TTC wasn't so scary and stressful.

Me too :( DH and I have been eating the crap out of some cheese and ice cream (not at once lol). We also had a BBQ at my mom's Saturday. We are spending the day in San Fran Saturday for DH's bday so I know I will do horrible with food then too. I am just going to not stress about it, try to make good food decisions this week, and get some bike riding in. We might get knocked down but as long as we get back up and not let it get to us we will do great.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy-it will happen! 
AFM: My cousin is going to paint a mural on the wall when we have a baby. She doesn't know it yet though :haha: She volunteered to help me paint though


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I bet not. Yours has been a scary journey so far! How is the bleeding, by the way?


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks, Katrina! That would be so neat!

We will just add pink if we need to.. owls or elephants or something! :) I can't wait. Everything else except clothes could go either way.

Nichole, you're right. It just scares me because I feel like my diet is directly related to O'ing. Crazy me. Lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Much better! Still a red streak or 2 everyday but not enough to make it to the undies (LOL I would say TMI but jeesh isn't it all?!?! haha).

So I am hoping we are in the clear and by the time my ultrasound comes around (Sept. 23rd, next Monday- 9 weeks!!) they will see significant healing in that area. It hadn't gotten much better from the last 2 comparisons. But BDing hasn't caused any bleeding, so that's a positive ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

It will be winnie the pooh, it it is on my secret pintrest board already! 
Pink elephants make me giggle-my sister kept whispering it at my wedding so i didn't cry. So I laughed instead. 
I don't know if my diet is related to O-ing, I don't think it has been to different any month. But I have Od on day 12, 13 and 14.


----------



## frsttimemama

Great Morgan! 

Katrina, I say that because I started having cycles after I started a low carb diet and lost 20 pounds. Then I got pregnant. After my loss, I went back to that and have lost all of my baby weight plus 2 pounds, 42 pounds in total and still going and so far my cycles seem ok .. so in my mind, its directly linked.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have weight issues on the other side, depending on who you talk to I am anywhere from 5-15 lbs underweight. I am glad I started using opks so I know my body at least tries to ovulate. :haha: 
Good job with the weight loss!


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan so happy the bleeding is kinda under control...fx it will b fully gone before your scan...jeeezzz 9 weeks already....wtf :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you! It's tough, but I'm sure the other side is just as tough in irs own ways.


----------



## frsttimemama

So last night and today, I have had like a crampy achey feeling on the right side, in the front, across from my hip bone, where I imagine my ovary to be? How soon before O do you notice anything?


----------



## morganwhite7

Right before Sandy! Mine always ached the night before like crazy. Keep on OPKing :) 
Post one once they look semi-positive, I bet tomorrow they will be!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I am glad it has calmed down! 
I finally did my dishes, I am so proud of myself. I have been a bum all day.


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> So last night and today, I have had like a crampy achey feeling on the right side, in the front, across from my hip bone, where I imagine my ovary to be? How soon before O do you notice anything?

I think you will O soon, I normally don't notice much O pain. But it is normally the night before.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh I definitely will! Hope that's the case!


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't normally notice any either, which is why I was like what the heck?


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> Nichole, you're right. It just scares me because I feel like my diet is directly related to O'ing. Crazy me. Lol.

I feel the same way. When I was 25lbs less my cycles were clock work. I keep feeling like if I could just lose that weight, I wouldn't have these ovulatory issues and wouldn't need clomid. UGH! Ok, I am getting right back on it. I've lost 70lbs before, I can do 25!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Girls. Just wanted to pop in and say hi. I've got a stinking headache so trying not to log on much tonight. Hope your all ok :)


----------



## RobertRedford

https://www.gilt.com/sale/women/james...maternity-0129 awesome deals on my favorite (maternity) clothes! Check it out..lf anyone needs any..Hopefully all of us soon :)


----------



## VivianJean

Hey guys Dh in town so Im offline mostly...

bad news i O'd friday - he arrived sat. Basically the ball dropped between 5 and 7 days early...

not sure if this means my cycles are back to 29 days OR if something more sinister is going on.

after not eating for 5 days I have my appetite back and Ive managed breakfast lunch and dinner the last two days. 

I'm p!ssed off. Really p!ssed off.


----------



## morganwhite7

I bet Amelia. I'm sorry life just sucks sometimes! Stupid cycles. What are your plans for next month? I say get closer to him! Babymaking is HARD WORK even with all these ladies who get to sleep with their DH's every night! 

Sending loooove and peace dust. Lol you need it. Treat yourself, woman! Fasting is not the answer!! (Even though trust me I know allll about not having an appetite :/)


----------



## VivianJean

Thanks Morgan,

I have no idea what plans are for next mont. I can't even think about next week right now.

I'm thinking of canceling my fertility specialist appointment because I can't cope with this all right now. 

I want to move but i can't just up and leave my job - it would be death for my career and reputation. I also have an apartment here that I would need to figure out... and a housemate I can't just dump-off.

I wanted to eat. I just couldn't I've never gone that long without eating. It was weirdly calming. 

I'm just sick of this. Sick of the feeling of being broken and sick of feeling guilty.


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Amelia I am so sorry. I know how frustrating and heartbreaking it is to deal with missing O, with DH feeling like shit we missed a lot of them.... broke my heart every time. Here's to next month :hugs:

My OPKs don't really show progression. They always have a somewhat decent line on them and then BAM! Get positive. Lol. So i'm hoping i'll get my positive soon. Gonna take another here in a minute after DH gets out of the shower.

Speaking of DH, we made a deal (LOL yes I will resort to deals in order to get proper BD time in). He wants these fancy golf balls so he promised to BD tonight and tomorrow in order to get them. :haha: So yay! He better not back out on his end of the deal or I may have to kick some ass ;) haha.


----------



## jury3

Boo Amelia!!! That really sucks! I'm pissed for you! (Ps pissed just auto corrected to pusses...lol)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-I am sorry you missed it, I hope you and your dh get something figured out soon. 
Amanda-my newest addiction maternity clothes! I love them all.
Cassidy-mine are the same way, nothing, I got an almost line for two days and then BAM! 
AFM:I took a nap, this cold is going down! I feel a lot better now.


----------



## clynn11

AHHHHH i've never been so excited to see EWCM in my life.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-Yay ewcm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get that dh ready to win.


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> It will be winnie the pooh, it it is on my secret pintrest board already!
> Pink elephants make me giggle-my sister kept whispering it at my wedding so i didn't cry. So I laughed instead.
> I don't know if my diet is related to O-ing, I don't think it has been to different any month. But I have Od on day 12, 13 and 14.

LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one with a secret Pinterest baby board! :winkwink:


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> So last night and today, I have had like a crampy achey feeling on the right side, in the front, across from my hip bone, where I imagine my ovary to be? How soon before O do you notice anything?

I feel it up to three days in advance. You're getting closer! :happydance:


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> :hi: Girls. Just wanted to pop in and say hi. I've got a stinking headache so trying not to log on much tonight. Hope your all ok :)

Feel better BB! :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

I have a baby board on pinterest, Its not a secret one, but I have it titled "one day" so people don't think im pregnant/ actively trying.


----------



## prgirl_11

Sorry I haven't been on today ladies. Here's why...

I woke up today and went out to the garden and started inspecting my cucumber plants. I noticed a few days ago that something was wrong so I was determined to find the culprits. I'm new to this gardening thing but I finally figured out they have pickleworms. What are pickleworms, you ask? All you need to know is pickleworms=BAD. :growlmad: I am growing everything organically so conventional pesticides are not an option. All day I've been reading and figuring out what to do and I finally have a plan. i think all is well now! LOL

ANYWHO, I think I'm 1 DPO today (maybe 2 but I'll stick with 1) so nothing exciting to report. 

Let's go TWW! :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

I have a baby board too on Pinterest. Not a secret... I think everyone basically knows or has guessed that we're trying or not using protection. Almost everyone I know has brought up us having kids so I think they're all expecting it lol


----------



## clynn11

Woohoo for TWW! BOO for pickleworms, wtf, never heard of them but i'm sure they suck. Are they like tomato worms?? lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB feel better! 
Pickleworms sound gross..I am planting a garden next year. It will be interesting. 
AFM: Naps are amazing! I am ready for the tww to be over!


----------



## frsttimemama

I think I had a tad bit of ewcm! Yayyyy! Lol

Pickle worms sound gross. Good luck. 

I have a not at all secret pinterest baby board. :)

Bb, feel better!

Amelia, so sorry! Hope you guys can figure this out soon!!

Katrina, glad you're feeling better. I can't wait to haveca garden! I didntthis year because I was pregnant. I am anyway next year!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I would totally make deals if needed. :) good luck!


----------



## jury3

Yay for 2wws and EWCM!!! lol

Boo for pickleworms! Our garden just didn't do great this year. Probably my fault lol

I have one board on pinterest that is labeled babies that has a few random, someday posts. Then I have a secret board where I've posted lots of ideas for decorating a room and clothes! It's my fav :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Cassidy for bribes!! You know I'm all for them! Remember when I bribed DH for demand bd for doing his homework? Lol that was great. Gotta do what u gotta do. 

Sonia - I bet you get preggo this cycle since you are so busy. Fx for your labs!!

Pickle worms sound gross and btw I'm currently eating pickles....oh speaking of gross....google "bot fly" we had a pt with one today. It was beyond disturbing. And I love gross disturbing things. 

Amelia - sorry you missed O. I know how that goes...hence the bribes...I hope y'all get it figured out soon. 

Oh and I've had a "bump to be" Pinterest board for awhile...no secret lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol! Mines called "baby makin'"- no secret there!!

Cassidy-yay for ewcm, I like your tactic! Balls for, well umm...balls"!? Sounds fair to me! :)

Firsttime-sounds like O is right around the corner for you!! Good luck!!

Sonia-how are you feeling? I miss you!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh Nikki-absolutely looooove the babies room btw!! Must be so exciting to be accomplishing stuff like that in preparation for your LO! She will be here before you know it! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amelia- I'm so sorry DH missed O sweetie. I can't even begin to imagine how frustrating that must be! Hopefully you two can work out a better arrangement soon and better timing is right around the corner! Big hugs!! Xo


----------



## VivianJean

Disneybaby26 said:


> Amelia- I'm so sorry DH missed O sweetie. I can't even begin to imagine how frustrating that must be! Hopefully you two can work out a better arrangement soon and better timing is right around the corner! Big hugs!! Xo

7% chance of conception if you BD day of temp rise. 

Oh yeah, LOVE that stat. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Cowgirl07

We bought our house last winter and we just finished ripping out some trees and bushes. So the garden had to wait until next year. 
Mine is a secret. I have some on photography and stuff but the decor and all the other pooh stuff I like is in another.


----------



## clynn11

I remembered to temp this morning! Did you all see?!?! hehehehe I'm proud of myself if you can't tell


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-I see it


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahahaha Cassidy good job on your dot, 
it's definitely a good start! :haha:


----------



## clynn11

Lmao I know right?? My cute lil blue dot chillin' all alone. There will be more added to it! With O'ing late I want to know exactly when it happens!!! I'm so optimistic this month, hope the TWW will fly by for me!


----------



## prgirl_11

TTCaWee1 said:


> Yay Cassidy for bribes!! You know I'm all for them! Remember when I bribed DH for demand bd for doing his homework? Lol that was great. Gotta do what u gotta do.
> 
> Sonia - I bet you get preggo this cycle since you are so busy. Fx for your labs!!
> 
> Pickle worms sound gross and btw I'm currently eating pickles....oh speaking of gross....google "bot fly" we had a pt with one today. It was beyond disturbing. And I love gross disturbing things.
> 
> Amelia - sorry you missed O. I know how that goes...hence the bribes...I hope y'all get it figured out soon.
> 
> Oh and I've had a "bump to be" Pinterest board for awhile...no secret lol

Ok, WHY did I listen to you and google "bot fly"??!!! My eyes hurt :nope: There are some pretty disturbing pics there! Did you get bit?


----------



## prgirl_11

The pickleworm I found is in the larvae stage and is doing major damage. The moths are active at night and lay their eggs. I managed to get an organic solution for it and sprayed it during sunset. I took lots of pics but this one gives you an idea of what it looks like now.

My plants are still young so they haven't produced any cukes yet but if the pickleworms are still around then (which I pray they are not) they will start burrowing into the fruit making them inedible. 

On another note, BDed a few hours ago. It's a blessing that I ovulated early, had I not, I wouldn't have been able to BD with my hubby on Thursday (day of his surgery).

Well, I'm signing out. Sweet dreams my lovelies! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Cassidy!

The only thing o-ish in my life today is my oh-so-STILL-negative OPK.. ugh!


----------



## morganwhite7

What kind are you using Sandy? Post one after it dries sometime today. I was always a late Oer after baby, had one on CD17 and one CD18! So I still think you have plenty of time, don't stress :) 

Molly- I see you! How are you? Any further quants for hcg or appt with doc? I hope all is well, still so happy for you! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm using answer brand. I will.


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls, sorry been MIA for a while, long hours at work and not even opening a computer up when I get home. Too tired and love just watching a movie and relaxing before bed :) I am 15dpo today, and yea Morgan I got a third beta yesterday, which was 454. Two days prior it was 110, so that is good. Like you, I am still so cautious about this. I probably will be until be have a baby crying in our arms. I hate knowing so early, it makes the whole process longer and harder! I am scheduled for an u/s on the 26th, but I dont know why since I'll only be 5 weeks and 3 days, and know its unlikely we will see anything but the sac. I also still don't feel ANY symptoms...no m/s, no sore boobs, no nothing. 

Hope everyone else is going well, I need to go back and read about 30 pages lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh Molly. I know what you mean about knowing too early.. I am so happy to have you doing this with me. I am just so overwhelmed by the fact that I have to endure 9 more months. Bc for mamas like us that is an eternity! So anyways.. Hope you don't get sick, mine started both times at 6 weeks. Idk if you have the link, it's for our other thread in the pregnancy buddies section. Just the same girls as on here, and closed too. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/1998023-babymamas.html


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck with you u/s MrsAmk!

Good morning ladies! How is everyone doing?


----------



## HWPG

good morning nichole! 
i am very tired. and anxious about tomorrow morning. and cold, the weather has turned very chilly here - not that i dont like fall, i just didnt dress warm enough.


----------



## NDTaber9211

What's tomorrow morning? Testing time?


----------



## prgirl_11

Good morning!

All is well! I just got a job offer with Florida Virtual School working from home and making more than when I was in the classroom. Crazy, huh? You would think I'd get paid more being in a physical classroom. I'll be teaching Earth and Space Science to around 200 high schoolers. I will try it out and see how it goes. It will be nice to have some extra $$ to pay off debt and save up for a house.

I'm 2 DPO with no symptoms. Just waiting... :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning girlies, it is getting quite chilly here too. Can't believe it's already fall again!!

Obviously really excited for you all to test. :)

And Nichole- I meant to ask yesterday, why are they calling for another SA? Will it be different?


----------



## Disneybaby26

HWPG said:


> good morning nichole!
> i am very tired. and anxious about tomorrow morning. and cold, the weather has turned very chilly here - not that i dont like fall, i just didnt dress warm enough.

Exciting, Mirolee! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

prgirl_11 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> All is well! I just got a job offer with Florida Virtual School working from home and making more than when I was in the classroom. Crazy, huh? You would think I'd get paid more being in a physical classroom. I'll be teaching Earth and Space Science to around 200 high schoolers. I will try it out and see how it goes. It will be nice to have some extra $$ to pay off debt and save up for a house.
> 
> I'm 2 DPO with no symptoms. Just waiting... :)

That sounds awesome, congrats!! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Morning ladies. Nothing exciting over here. Still no O! 

Cassidy, how did the golf ball bargain hold up? 

Nichole, have you O'd yet? 

Katrina, where are you at in your cycle? 

Amelia, sorry your timing with DH coming got screwed. I hope you had an early surge and O'd later!!


----------



## HWPG

yes, test tomorrow. blergh.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh what do you know, just "started my period" in my pretty new maxi dress. Ugh I was hoping for a break today!!! ](*,)


----------



## NDTaber9211

prgirl_11 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> All is well! I just got a job offer with Florida Virtual School working from home and making more than when I was in the classroom. Crazy, huh? You would think I'd get paid more being in a physical classroom. I'll be teaching Earth and Space Science to around 200 high schoolers. I will try it out and see how it goes. It will be nice to have some extra $$ to pay off debt and save up for a house.
> 
> I'm 2 DPO with no symptoms. Just waiting... :)

Sounds awesome and exciting! Congrats on the job!



morganwhite7 said:


> And Nichole- I meant to ask yesterday, why are they calling for another SA? Will it be different?

There is a possibility! The urologist says levels and crud can change each deposit. Maybe DH had something in his system that suppressed good morphology or something. If his next sample is about the same then they can start diagnosing what is wrong. If it is different then he will need to do 1 more to try and figure out a pattern. 



morganwhite7 said:


> Oh what do you know, just "started my period" in my pretty new maxi dress. Ugh I was hoping for a break today!!! ](*,)

Ugh that sucks! Sorry Morgan :hugs:



RobertRedford said:


> Nichole, have you O'd yet?

Not yet! Hopefully I will by Friday.



HWPG said:


> yes, test tomorrow. blergh.

Good Luck Mirolee! :thumbup: Fingers and toes crossed for a :bfp:

AFM- I just send my ob an e-mail about DH's SA results. Idk if she wants to try IUI or keep going naturally this cycle. I'll letcha all know what she says.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am trying not to stress over this cycle but I am losing the battle. I can't help but compare it to last cycle. I am having barely any ewcm so far where as last cycle there was globs. My cm is in between creamy and water. Kinda cloudy water. Blah...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-that sucks I hope all is okay! 
Mirolee-FX for a bfp for you!!
Marie-Yay!! 
AFM I am somewhere between 5-7 dpo Amanda. OF and FF have different ideas this month I guess. Nothing really as far as symptoms, still have a bit of a cold though. I forgot to temp this morning, so that's great.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole--my cycle is suppper weird too. No real signs of EWCM, O, and my opks are showing NO progression. I really hope you O soon! one of us has to!


----------



## goldstns

its been a hard few days for me... I found out it is true.. I have gestational diabetes.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sat at the bottom of my stairs crying. My friend was saying today that her period is late. She missed 2 pills. I told her to get a test on the way home. She's just text and its positive. I NEED to get pregnant soon. I can't go to work and watch a pregnancy progress that close :cry:


----------



## HWPG

oh, nikki, so sorry for the diagnosis - but at least nowadays it's totally treatable, and they monitor you very closely. plus, in a backwards kinda of way, you'll totally get on wicked healthful eating pattern, which is good for you and baby! (trying to look at things with a positive spin, thats all). (hope i didnt offend, just trying to keep your chin up!)


----------



## HWPG

BB, i am SO sorry. this feeling, i completely understand. happend with my sister and bff. fertile b*tches ;). yours is coming soon.....


----------



## BubsMom17

I just don't understand (and never will I don't think) how women get pregnant after missing just a pill or two...

It took my body 18 months I think before I had a any sort of predictable cycle after getting off of the pill... I have to take the super high-dose hormonal ones (no low-dose for me, like ortho-tricycline or NuvaRing or anything) cuz I bleed through all the low dose pills, but still. It just flabbergasts me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm so angry with myself for getting so upset. I pulled myself together, my husband came home and the floodgates opened again. I know it's my fault we haven't caught yet, I'm the one with the cyst. How am I going to work with her and watch her pregnancy progress when I want it so badly?


----------



## HWPG

Bubs, i feel the same way. we've been trying for 18 months now and nada. sometimes i consider going back on bc, just to see what might happen, ha!


----------



## HWPG

BB, it will be hard, but manageable. youll guard your heart, and some days will be better than others. does she know you're trying for #2? i found that with my pregnant friends who know i'm trying, they are very sympathetic and dont chat my ear off about themselves.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh she knows. She was planning to TTC at the end of November. She is 42 and was worried that it wouldn't happen so I am so happy for her. She really does deserve it. I just know its going to be so hard. We've only been TTC for 3 months and it already feels like the end of the world.

My husband has 2 other kids, he'd known her 2 weeks when she fell pregnant, said she couldn't have kids. The second one was because they hadnt learnt the first time! :lol: 13 months between them! With our son we weren't on BC but I'd recently come off the injection, we used a diaphragm for a while then used the pull out method. Our son was conceived 14 months after stopping BC. Im pretty sure its me slowing things down. I can't wait that long. I'm a mess already!


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> I just don't understand (and never will I don't think) how women get pregnant after missing just a pill or two...
> 
> It took my body 18 months I think before I had a any sort of predictable cycle after getting off of the pill... I have to take the super high-dose hormonal ones (no low-dose for me, like ortho-tricycline or NuvaRing or anything) cuz I bleed through all the low dose pills, but still. It just flabbergasts me.

It happened to me years ago. I wish it would happen again! My doctor said that esp with the mini pill, if you miss a pill, you can O within 12-24 hours. With good timing, and super fertile couples, that's all you need. Sadly it happened when we were NOT ready to be parents.


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> I just don't understand (and never will I don't think) how women get pregnant after missing just a pill or two...
> 
> It took my body 18 months I think before I had a any sort of predictable cycle after getting off of the pill... I have to take the super high-dose hormonal ones (no low-dose for me, like ortho-tricycline or NuvaRing or anything) cuz I bleed through all the low dose pills, but still. It just flabbergasts me.
> 
> It happened to me years ago. I wish it would happen again! My doctor said that esp with the mini pill, if you miss a pill, you can O within 12-24 hours. With good timing, and super fertile couples, that's all you need. Sadly it happened when we were NOT ready to be parents.Click to expand...

Maybe that's the difference, is that the mini-pill would never work for me. I would bleed three weeks out of the month on any low-dose pill.


----------



## goldstns

BB- I am so sorry. those days are the worst!


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> I just don't understand (and never will I don't think) how women get pregnant after missing just a pill or two...
> 
> It took my body 18 months I think before I had a any sort of predictable cycle after getting off of the pill... I have to take the super high-dose hormonal ones (no low-dose for me, like ortho-tricycline or NuvaRing or anything) cuz I bleed through all the low dose pills, but still. It just flabbergasts me.
> 
> It happened to me years ago. I wish it would happen again! My doctor said that esp with the mini pill, if you miss a pill, you can O within 12-24 hours. With good timing, and super fertile couples, that's all you need. Sadly it happened when we were NOT ready to be parents.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that's the difference, is that the mini-pill would never work for me. I would bleed three weeks out of the month on any low-dose pill.Click to expand...

Maybe-- I could only handle the low dose pill. The others made me batshit crazy. Even the nuvaring made me nutso. I never had any issues with my body going back to normal after hormonal BC though. I could stop taking a pill and O 14 days later. Same with an IUD.


----------



## HWPG

i loved nuvaring! 'cept my bf told me he hit it sometimes.... i'm not convinced, but globally, for us it worked. 
in a weird way, i'm not sure i need to go back on bc after i (ever!) get pregnant.... seeing as i cant make a baby even wITH medicine, it doesnt seem i need medicine to prevent it either (OH is not on-board with this plan, hehe)


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> Maybe that's the difference, is that the mini-pill would never work for me. I would bleed three weeks out of the month on any low-dose pill.

Maybe-- I could only handle the low dose pill. The others made me batshit crazy. Even the nuvaring made me nutso. I never had any issues with my body going back to normal after hormonal BC though. I could stop taking a pill and O 14 days later. Same with an IUD.[/QUOTE]

I had a terrible experience on the Depo shot... bat-shit crazy and I would bleed for 6 weeks between shots. Yuck...
Then I had the two-periods per month issue with the low-dose pill, but the high dose pills would make me have blinding migraines during the week of my period.

After I had Danny I used the copper IUD, the non-hormone one, and I would use it again in a heartbeat. It made my periods on the heavy side, but my period never missed a beat after I had it removed.


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> I had a terrible experience on the Depo shot... bat-shit crazy and I would bleed for 6 weeks between shots. Yuck...
> Then I had the two-periods per month issue with the low-dose pill, but the high dose pills would make me have blinding migraines during the week of my period.
> 
> After I had Danny I used the copper IUD, the non-hormone one, and I would use it again in a heartbeat. It made my periods on the heavy side, but my period never missed a beat after I had it removed.

So did I, the depo shot made it impossible for me to sleep! I have had both IUD's and liked the Mirena more than the Paraguard. The paraguard was really painful for me, but my periods were lighter. Cramps were worse.


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- HAHA I love the no BC for life idea. I mean with what we fertility goddesses are aware of these days, it would be easy for us to just avoid sex on O day. Although that isn't a guarantee, it would be 50x better than effing everything up again with the BC. I tried pills only, and they KILLED my insides. I just felt like I was abusing my woman parts. We were MADE to ovulate! Lol

I felt like a NUT on the pill too, totally felt crazy. No more BC for this girl, not after tying the knot! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Just popping in to say hi, BnB break is what I need right now but if I don't pop in I'll get completely behind.

Molly-Congrats on the BFP!! Happy for you! Hoping you have a H&H 9 months!

BB-Totally understand how you feel. Got my FX that it will happen for you soon and you won't have to worry about her being preggo around you anymore.

Cassidy- I'm still laughing about your deal with DH, cracks me up. Hoping that gold you found last night was a good sign and you get the positive OPK today

Amanda-I'm right there with you! We need to O SOOOOON!

Sonia-Hoping that your results come back great! And that the TWW goes by fast!

Mirolee-So excited for you to test! Hope you get a beautiful BFP soon!

Katrina-Sorry that you were feeling sick hun :( Hopefully you'll get a BFP in a few days!

Nichole-My cm has been the exact same and it's pissing me off. I always get tons of EWCM and this month there's been like nothing.

Marie-Hope the TWW flies by for you!

Sandy- SOrry your OPKs are still negative :? this month is sucking for everyone 

Amelia-I'm super bummed for you :( That really sucks. Hopefully next month will be the one :hugs:

Nikki-Sorry to hear about the GD, but fortunately you found out early and it should be easy to treat :hugs:

AFM, this cycle is kinda sucking. Hardly any good cm at all. Negative OPKs still but I haven't tested today and this would normally be the earliest for a positive. CP is high soft and open so hoping for a positive soon.


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> I just don't understand (and never will I don't think) how women get pregnant after missing just a pill or two...
> 
> It took my body 18 months I think before I had a any sort of predictable cycle after getting off of the pill... I have to take the super high-dose hormonal ones (no low-dose for me, like ortho-tricycline or NuvaRing or anything) cuz I bleed through all the low dose pills, but still. It just flabbergasts me.
> 
> It happened to me years ago. I wish it would happen again! My doctor said that esp with the mini pill, if you miss a pill, you can O within 12-24 hours. With good timing, and super fertile couples, that's all you need. Sadly it happened when we were NOT ready to be parents.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that's the difference, is that the mini-pill would never work for me. I would bleed three weeks out of the month on any low-dose pill.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe-- I could only handle the low dose pill. The others made me batshit crazy. Even the nuvaring made me nutso. I never had any issues with my body going back to normal after hormonal BC though. I could stop taking a pill and O 14 days later. Same with an IUD.Click to expand...

Augh the Nuvaring was amazing, I couldn't get it to sit properly so I was 100% protected against babies because I DIDN'T EVER WANT TO HAVE S3X... rofl


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> i loved nuvaring! 'cept my bf told me he hit it sometimes.... i'm not convinced, but globally, for us it worked.
> in a weird way, i'm not sure i need to go back on bc after i (ever!) get pregnant.... seeing as i cant make a baby even wITH medicine, it doesnt seem i need medicine to prevent it either (OH is not on-board with this plan, hehe)

right there with you. I don't think we will use BC if we're still having issues TTC. Esp if we end up doing IUI/IVF then there is certainly no reason to prevent it.


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> Augh the Nuvaring was amazing, I couldn't get it to sit properly so I was 100% protected against babies because I DIDN'T EVER WANT TO HAVE S3X... rofl

bahaha I used the nuvaring briefly after having my IUD out in November. OH said it was the BEST BC, because It made me so angry and grumpy, there was absolutely no chance of us having sex.


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Just popping in to say hi, BnB break is what I need right now but if I don't pop in I'll get completely behind.
> 
> AFM, this cycle is kinda sucking. Hardly any good cm at all. Negative OPKs still but I haven't tested today and this would normally be the earliest for a positive. CP is high soft and open so hoping for a positive soon.

HEY GORGEOUS!!!! Miss you xx

Hang in there with the OPKs - FX on a nice strong + by Fri so you can have 48 hour "bed rest" ;)

Yeah... this whole month the timing was boned big time. SO disappointing that we came so close to nailing it and then ... Faaaaaaarrrrrrrrgghghghgsdgdd

7% chance ... DH (being a scientist and all) keeps saying.. well SOMEONE had to get preg 1DPO otherwise that would be 0% so WE ARE THE 7%...


Rofl. I just reached for my margarita and patted his hand soothingly.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's really sweet of him! FX for you :)


----------



## VivianJean

I think he just wants to keep BDing.... lol 

I'm all like "nah.... oh ok" and then he hands me a soft cup and says in a sexy voice....

"oh baby, use the soft cup like I like it"

And I'm like..."babe... there's no point... I'm out, its 4dpo"

and he's like "it's worth a try"...

I don't have the heart to tell him holding his army in place around an abandoned city is a waste of time....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bless :lol:

AFM - Last month around O time I had cramping on the left side. This month I have it on the right side but I'm only on day 8 and didn't O until day 16 last month. Do O pains start days before?


----------



## RobertRedford

sooo, ladies. Still waiting to O, and my nipples just got really itchy. Completely random? or is this a weird O symptom?


----------



## clynn11

Will catch up in a bit, on dh cell phone. 

Still no pos. Opk temp was 97.01 today. So upset my body refusea to cooperate the one month we get the best bd timing


----------



## brunettebimbo

:( You'll get there Hun. Our bodies can be so unfair at times!


----------



## VivianJean

Stick with it Cass - check out my stupid chart - all over the place until suddenly it all makes sense. The girls on here totally reminded me its not about the indiv temps but the overall pattern... 

keep temping x


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy - if he's still feeling okay, just keep bd! You'll eventually O. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> sooo, ladies. Still waiting to O, and my nipples just got really itchy. Completely random? or is this a weird O symptom?

I've had that but I never considered it to be part of O... would be interesting if it was!

ps: anyone else TOTALLY SICK of the Croods popping up every time you move to a new page? It makes me not want to see the movie.


----------



## morganwhite7

AMELIA YES!!!!!!!!!

Lol all freakin day! Hahaha I was totally gonna ask you all the same.

Keeps interrupting my BnB addiction!


----------



## HWPG

VJ, you can report the Croods to the admins. 
i had them all day, but suddenly theyre gone... hm... if it's not one ad, it's another.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nice blob of EWCM just now :)


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- :happydance::headspin::happydance:

Although DO NOT FEAR girls who were mentioning not having EWCM yet. I didn't get ANY this past month. The most fertile I saw was cloudy/watery. So that must work too! ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> BB- :happydance::headspin::happydance:
> 
> Although DO NOT FEAR girls who were mentioning not having EWCM yet. I didn't get ANY this past month. The most fertile I saw was cloudy/watery. So that must work too! ;)

Ashlee, maybe this is whats happening to us! I didn't have any EWCM when i got pregnant last time!


----------



## morganwhite7

I bet Amanda! I think it is TOTALLY possible to O/get preggo without ever seeing an ounce of EWCM. Lol I didn't see ANY til last week! I was like HELLO! Where have you been?!! Lol

https://www.momtastic.com/pregnancy..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com

This has some good BD info, esp if you are trying for a boy! Just thought I'd share :)


----------



## morganwhite7

P.s. cute pic Amelia :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have adblock on my browser so I don't have to deal with any popups. 

I hope the cloudy/watery cm will be my good luck charm too.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Should I use a little preseed when bding with dh today?


----------



## RobertRedford

I read the how to for boys, then clicked over to girls. This was one of their pieces of advice for conceiving a girl...I'm confused.

"Heat it Up
Sperm, especially the more fragile male sperm, can't tolerate excessive heat from the elevated core temperatures inside the body. Encouraging your partner to take regular hot baths, lounge in the hot tub, and switch from boxers to briefs or tighty-whiteys should help the girly X chromosomes and make survival more difficult for the male sperm."


----------



## morganwhite7

Male sperm die in heat (hence why they recommend boxers when trying for a boy) so heating your man up increases chances of a girl. You want his balls close to his body! LOL tmi but the truth!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tend to get EWCM throughout my cycle, even around AF! I don't think my body has a clue what it's doing to be honest!


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I used preseed, so I know it works. I don't think it would hurt anything. I always just filled it to the 1 or a little above and added it before sperm was put in.


----------



## VivianJean

I used a different brand to PS. Conceive I think it was called. Was ok. DH didn't love it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> Should I use a little preseed when bding with dh today?

I think we have pre-seed to thank as well! I say go for it!


----------



## VivianJean

After not eating for almost all of last week, this week I can't STOP.

Just read somewhere that progesterone can make your ravenous.... apparently I have enough progesterone for 17 women flowing through my body right now.


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> Mirolee- HAHA I love the no BC for life idea. I mean with what we fertility goddesses are aware of these days, it would be easy for us to just avoid sex on O day. Although that isn't a guarantee, it would be 50x better than effing everything up again with the BC. I tried pills only, and they KILLED my insides. I just felt like I was abusing my woman parts. We were MADE to ovulate! Lol
> 
> I felt like a NUT on the pill too, totally felt crazy. No more BC for this girl, not after tying the knot! :)


I feel the same way!


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> Just popping in to say hi, BnB break is what I need right now but if I don't pop in I'll get completely behind.
> 
> Molly-Congrats on the BFP!! Happy for you! Hoping you have a H&H 9 months!
> 
> BB-Totally understand how you feel. Got my FX that it will happen for you soon and you won't have to worry about her being preggo around you anymore.
> 
> Cassidy- I'm still laughing about your deal with DH, cracks me up. Hoping that gold you found last night was a good sign and you get the positive OPK today
> 
> Amanda-I'm right there with you! We need to O SOOOOON!
> 
> Sonia-Hoping that your results come back great! And that the TWW goes by fast!
> 
> Mirolee-So excited for you to test! Hope you get a beautiful BFP soon!
> 
> Katrina-Sorry that you were feeling sick hun :( Hopefully you'll get a BFP in a few days!
> 
> Nichole-My cm has been the exact same and it's pissing me off. I always get tons of EWCM and this month there's been like nothing.
> 
> Marie-Hope the TWW flies by for you!
> 
> Sandy- SOrry your OPKs are still negative :? this month is sucking for everyone
> 
> Amelia-I'm super bummed for you :( That really sucks. Hopefully next month will be the one :hugs:
> 
> Nikki-Sorry to hear about the GD, but fortunately you found out early and it should be easy to treat :hugs:
> 
> AFM, this cycle is kinda sucking. Hardly any good cm at all. Negative OPKs still but I haven't tested today and this would normally be the earliest for a positive. CP is high soft and open so hoping for a positive soon.

Hi Ash!!! We miss you! :flower:

Keep BDing, you will get that pos. OPK soon! :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I miss you! I hope your right. 
Nikki-So sorry about the GD but I am glad they caught it early. It is treatable and my brother is proof that gd doesn't cause problems later for everyone the 6'2 football star is a bean pole. 
Nichole-I think you can use it- I might invest in some.
No more birth control for me! I hate it, I feel like it broke me.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, how awful! When is your u/s?

Waves, how are you feeling? How are things with your mom?

We must all bd in the same boat.. USS NO-SHOW-O! Ugh! Lol. No ewcm today and just a teeny bit yesterday. Hubby doesn't feel well.. hopefully I can seduce him nonetheless. Lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Seduce those oh girls!!


----------



## prgirl_11

It's amazing how many of us had weird ovulation this month. Some us earlier, some of us later. Our hormones are so complex; it's fascinating yet annoying! :dohh:

For all of you mentioning your CM, it doesn't have to be perfect EWCM. Sure, it helps but doesn't mean you can't get that :bfp:. So keep :sex: ing! Also, if you haven't already tried it, Evening Primrose Oil and grapefruit sometimes helps in that department. It's not foolproof but it might do something for you.

Nichole, I got my first two positives using pre-seed. The only reason I stopped using it was because of the ingredients. I'm a huge coconut oil proponent :winkwink:. (organic, virgin cold-pressed) I got my third BFP with it. It glides SO much better and the smell is so relaxing! DH prefers it over Pre-Seed.

I want to test. I want to test. I want to :test: !!! Aarrrghhhhhh! :brat: At 2 DPO, can't get away with it. :nope:


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I'm glad to.see you! 

Nikki, sorry about the gd. Hopefully all will be well and you will be able to control with diet!


----------



## prgirl_11

On another note, today is the last day in my :sex: -a-thon. Good, because my hoo-hah needs a break!


----------



## RobertRedford

prgirl_11 said:


> It's amazing how many of us had weird ovulation this month. Some us earlier, some of us later. Our hormones are so complex; it's fascinating yet annoying! :dohh:
> 
> For all of you mentioning your CM, it doesn't have to be perfect EWCM. Sure, it helps but doesn't mean you can't get that :bfp:. So keep :sex: ing! Also, if you haven't already tried it, Evening Primrose Oil and grapefruit sometimes helps in that department. It's not foolproof but it might do something for you.
> 
> Nichole, I got my first two positives using pre-seed. The only reason I stopped using it was because of the ingredients. I'm a huge coconut oil proponent :winkwink:. (organic, virgin cold-pressed) I got my third BFP with it. It glides SO much better and the smell is so relaxing! DH prefers it over Pre-Seed.
> 
> I want to test. I want to test. I want to :test: !!! Aarrrghhhhhh! :brat: At 2 DPO, can't get away with it. :nope:

my coconut oil is always solid. do you warm yours up to use it?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've used preseed before but I prefer to go au naturel if I can. I didn't use preseed this time. When I went to pounce on DH, my cm was watery eggwhitey :thumbup: At first I thought it might have been arousal fluid but I waved my hand around like a maniac and it didn't dry up at all. I used a softcup and am trying the after completion orgasm. If I O the same time this month, today is 3 days before so it is my optimum time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## VivianJean

Fx for yoooooouuuuuu!


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Nichole!


----------



## frsttimemama

These darn OPKs aren't changing at ALL. I'm about over this game. Lol. Its frustrating. Maybe it wont be a progression, just a BAM +... I don't know. This was O day by temps last month. Blah.


----------



## NDTaber9211

It normally just does BAM + for me. I never see a progression. Last cycle they actually got lighter right before O.


----------



## jury3

Mine was different. The months I had the strong O there was less of a progression and more of a BAM though. I don't know if that really correlates, but it could! Hang in there!

Nichole-Things are looking great!

Marie-Give that thing a rest! lol


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many of us had weird ovulation this month. Some us earlier, some of us later. Our hormones are so complex; it's fascinating yet annoying! :dohh:
> 
> For all of you mentioning your CM, it doesn't have to be perfect EWCM. Sure, it helps but doesn't mean you can't get that :bfp:. So keep :sex: ing! Also, if you haven't already tried it, Evening Primrose Oil and grapefruit sometimes helps in that department. It's not foolproof but it might do something for you.
> 
> Nichole, I got my first two positives using pre-seed. The only reason I stopped using it was because of the ingredients. I'm a huge coconut oil proponent :winkwink:. (organic, virgin cold-pressed) I got my third BFP with it. It glides SO much better and the smell is so relaxing! DH prefers it over Pre-Seed.
> 
> I want to test. I want to test. I want to :test: !!! Aarrrghhhhhh! :brat: At 2 DPO, can't get away with it. :nope:
> 
> my coconut oil is always solid. do you warm yours up to use it?Click to expand...

It shouldn't be solid if the temperature is 76*F or higher. You can always fill a pot with hot water (not boiling) and place the jar in it to melt the oil.


----------



## prgirl_11

jury3 said:


> Mine was different. The months I had the strong O there was less of a progression and more of a BAM though. I don't know if that really correlates, but it could! Hang in there!
> 
> Nichole-Things are looking great!
> 
> Marie-Give that thing a rest! lol

Oh I hope that's the case! I usually get three "high" readings on my monitor and THEN I get my peak. This time I got only one "high" and then, BAM!, Peak!


----------



## frsttimemama

I never thought of that. Hope that's the case! Fingers crossed. I want it soooo badly this month! I'm BD'ing at least every other day, and hoping for the best. That's all I can do.

Mirolee, fingers crossed for you! I truly hope this is your cycle!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Good luck Nichole!! I'm all for the "o" afterwards.. I tried it!

And also I am thinking of you Mirolee.. I pray with everything in me that this will be IT! <3


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well my ob basically said if DH's morph stays bad, she will need to refer us to an reproductive endocrinologist. I am about 95% sure that won't be covered with out insurance so it might be the end of us TTC. We are going to try naturally through my 6 cycles of clomid but it that doesn't work... I dunno what we will do.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no that sucks :( Sorry I don't understand much about SA, what will they do to help you?

AFM woke up and still feel really tearful. TTC really does suck! :sex: a thon began last night. We plan to BD as much as we can. Surely that's got to work!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't know really. Probably talk options like IVF and such. Things way out of our price range.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:( That's a shame! I'm so thankful I live in the UK. All this health insurance etc confuses me. 

In hindsight I actually need to get a grip, sat in tears again, compared to some of you girls I have nothing to cry about. It's just so tough :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, I'm sorry. Hopefully it will work and it won't even be an issue. And hopefully the next SA will be better, too. Praying for you.

AFM, temp shot way up. I don't know what that's about. Opk is still totally negative with just a super faint line. No BD last night. Hubby has not been feeling well and if it isn't his gallbladder, we have to figure out what it is. That takes precedent over TTC. I cannot live without my Hubby, but obviously, I can live without a baby.. so we will BD when he feels up to it, get into some doctors, and wait. It will all work out.. I hope.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, im sorry you're having a tough time right now. I hope things improve and you feel better. I had a rough night the other night, too. People don't think about my feelings sometimes and I took it hard. Its all good though. Hopefully, you will feel better soon!


----------



## frsttimemama

And I'm concerned that if my temps go up again tomorrow, FF is going to say I O'd, even though the OPKs clearly say I have not. Just like last cycle. (I tested it out!) My chart looks fairly similar to last months I think. What the heck, body? ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have never had a positive OPK. I never got one the month I conceived my son. Maybe you have a short surge and have missed it for the OPK?


----------



## frsttimemama

Well my temps said I O'd on CD 16 last month, but I had a positive OPK on CD 20.


----------



## frsttimemama

and my ticker is wrong, too.


----------



## HWPG

nichole, i feel for you girl. we are in a similar boat. going to try all six cycles of clomid. that will take us thru october. we'll take november and december off of drugs, and then reevaluate in january. our insurance does not cover anything infertility either, and i'm thinking IUI will be our next step, so it looks like we'll be need to find ways to make extra income.... selling meth? maybe i'll start working the corner? he can be a pimp? 
BFN this morning, 10dpo. i feel like if i didnt see a line this morning, i'm out. this thread is "positive at 10dpo or not". :( wallowing.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, maybe it's just too early. Wasn't it Ashlee that didn't see anything until 14 or 15 dpo? I truly hope thatsthe case for you!


----------



## jury3

Mirolee you are not out! I was bfn at 9dpo. It's still early. Don't be silly!


----------



## prgirl_11

Nichole, I know that must've been difficult to hear. Take it one day at a time and do what you can do now. Tomorrow will take care of itself. You and DH do what you can to get preggers now and approach any other obstacles as they arrive. It's not rare for women who think they can't get pregnant to suddenly have their :bfp: A big hug to you <3


----------



## prgirl_11

Girls, do you know what could've caused me to ovulate three days earlier this cycle? Could it just be that the months of taking Vitex are causing my cycle to get better? I normally ovulate on CD 20 so three days earlier is great! I thought maybe it could've been the natural progesterone cream I took last cycle but that doesn't really affect ovulation (except if you take it before OD, in which case it delays it).

I'm wondering if this is a good sign and my egg will actually stick this cycle. That would be... AMAZING.


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope so Marie!


----------



## HWPG

yes, i think vitex can do that. it would not be the progesterone - thats for post ovulation effects.


----------



## RobertRedford

EWCM last night! FINALLY!

Will catch up later, busy morning at work.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay!! Good luck! :)


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> EWCM last night! FINALLY!
> 
> Will catch up later, busy morning at work.

Atta girl!!!! Woohoo!!!!! Be sure to BD today too!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry about the bfn Mirolee


----------



## NDTaber9211

You aren't out yet Mirolee!

My ob didn't even mention an IUI, I might bring it up to her. If the clomid doesn't do the trick, we are going to sort of stop TTC. We will still bd and stuff but no opks, temping, etc. I'll focus on losing weight and we might look into fostering a child. If we can't have kids of our own, we want to be able to help one that's been dealt a rotten hand.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, don't give up yet. I still have hope for you! I think that's a sweet plan though. If we can't have more, we will adopt. Or try to. I've heard its very difficult and expensive.


----------



## NDTaber9211

There is a foster to adopt program around here that actually isn't very costly. I know the chances of us actually getting a baby though is slim and I am on with that. I am not quite giving up, I am definitely hoping these last 5 clomid cycles will get the job done, I am mainly looking at all my options now.


----------



## goldstns

Nichole- we got preggo from 1% morph. There is a chance!!! I promise! I HIGHLY recommend the vitamin regimen my DH took (let me know if you need the list again). DH was on it for 3 months ( I know its a pain in the butt for DH but WORKED) and then boom.. preggo! The first SA he had 0% morph, then did vits for 3 months and went up to 1% morph and then we found out we were preggo days later. Some info about my RE... he charged me ONLY at our "specialist co-pay" for each visit. So we paid $50/visit. However if we did IUI/IVF then we would have to pay in full. The reason he could charge us the co-pay is because we came to him with pre-existing issues (my high prolactin)... so he saw us for that part (endocrinology) not as a fertility specialist. So there might be a way to swing the phrasing of why you are seeing the RE and might be able to see an RE as an endocrinologist not a fertility specialist. Hope this helps... keep up the positive thoughts!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Can I please get the list again? Thank you for your encouraging words :hugs: DH wants to do all he can to try and get his morph up.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Can I please get the list again? Thank you for your encouraging words :hugs: DH wants to do all he can to try and get his morph up.

If you log into your kp.org account, go to "my coverage and costs" and then select "eligibility and benefits" on the left. You will get a list like this, which shows what your coverage is, and the costs/co-pay :) (ignore the awkward screen shot/crop..I had to hide confidential work crap) :
 



Attached Files:







Doc1.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## frsttimemama

I had a little blob of ewcm. Opk is still totally negative. Hubby has an appointment with a gi dr in about 2 weeks. I hope he feels well enough to bd these next couple of nights. I hate even trying when he doesn't feel well most of the time. It makes me feel selfish.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't trust that list. It said we would only have a $50 co-pay for DH's pet/ct cancer scan but that wasn't true. We were charged 1800 for it. Well 1500 cause that's his out of pocket maximum.


----------



## frsttimemama

Wow what a huge difference!


----------



## clynn11

No way Mirolee, you are NOT out!!! Ashlee saw a faaaaint barely there BFP at 14dpo, BFP at 15dpo. Emily had a BFN at 13dpo, and a BFP at 17dpo (she didn't test in between though). Waves I believe got faints starting at 11dpo and a true BFP at 13dpo. (Correct me if i'm wrong ladies!) In other words, NO WAY YOU'RE OUT!!!! lol.

I still haven't O'd. Worried I might not at all... temp still low, OPK still negative. WTF body!


----------



## frsttimemama

You will Cassidy! My temps all over and OPKS are totally negative, but had a bit of ewcm so hopefully I will o soon, too!


----------



## brunettebimbo

You will Cassidy! Do you check your cervix?


----------



## pdxmom

hey all...

Mirolee obviously ur not out!!! hang in there girlie..:hugs:

Nichole...u have 5 mths of clomid ahead of u...dont u worry im sure ur gonna tht tht long awaited bfp :)

girls waiting to o....sending positive thoughts your way for your bodies to do wat ur waiting for :flower:

AFM - I am pissed....ive been trying to call my dr ofc to callin my bloodwork and make an app for next week since monday...and its been goin to his voicemail...thought id go there and do it in person...went there this morning and found a notice on his door saying he is out on a family emergency....i know he obviously cudnt help it but i have to do my bloodwork on saturday and then i need my clomid ...dono wats gonna happen :shrug:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh that sucks Sonia. That's what I felt when my dr wasn't returning my messages about getting my clomid. 

I am having peak O signs. EWCM, cervix is definitely open which is the first time I knew for sure it was open, and it is soft. I kind of want to bd today but we did yesterday. I want to bd 3 days in a row when I get a +opk which I think will happen tomorrow. Last cycle I got a +opk on cd17 and I am really hoping that happens again.


----------



## BubsMom17

Mirolee don't forget I was stark white BFN at 13 DPO. I have a longer cycle, but I don't think that impacts on when the eggie actually implants...


----------



## frsttimemama

My cervix is soft, high and open. Hopefully that means o soon, coupled with the little bit of ewcm. Im going to bd whenever hubby feels up to it. We haven't since Sunday because he has felt bad. I feel bad pushing the issue but now is prime time. Idk whether to put it on hold until he feels better. I feel selfish.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sonia, how frustrating! I wish I had good advice.


----------



## brunettebimbo

You could do all the work? Make it easier on him? :)


----------



## clynn11

Woohoo! Just got my pos. Opk. Yaaaay im so happy lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: That's brilliant!

I've been in bed over 2 and a half hours and just can't sleep. Not helping that Hubby is out on call at work! I'm feeling sick to my stomach about going into work and facing my friend at work in the morning :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> Woohoo! Just got my pos. Opk. Yaaaay im so happy lol

Yessssss Cassidy!!! Have you been BDing like you bargained?? What's your pattern been like??


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> Woohoo! Just got my pos. Opk. Yaaaay im so happy lol

Woot woot!!!!! :happydance: Time to attack!


----------



## clynn11

Bd 5 days before, 4 days before, 2 days before, and 1 day before if I O tonight which i'm sure I will. Gonna try to get one more BD in lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, totally my plan! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Cassidy!


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> Bd 5 days before, 4 days before, 2 days before, and 1 day before if I O tonight which i'm sure I will. Gonna try to get one more BD in lol.

Fantastic!!! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

WOOOHOOO Cassidy!


----------



## RobertRedford

has anyone heard from Morgan today?


----------



## frsttimemama

Has anyone heard from Morgan today?


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> Has anyone heard from Morgan today?

weird! we must have posted at the same time! I'm worried about her! I just sent her a FB message with my # asking her to text me to let me know that she is well :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Cassidy!! 
Mirolee your not out yet! 
I haven't heard from Morgan, but I was at work all day. So sorry I haven't been chatty


----------



## prgirl_11

Katrina, I think you answered this already but when are you testing?


----------



## prgirl_11

Never mind just read it in your TTC journal ;-)


----------



## prgirl_11

3 DPO no symptoms. Just reaaallly tired. I don't nap, EVER, but I took a 30 minute nap in the car today (I was not driving). 

My eyes are burning, will catch some ZzzZzz early today. DH kidney stone surgery is tomorrow morning. I get to play nurse.


----------



## Disneybaby26

RobertRedford said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Morgan today?
> 
> weird! we must have posted at the same time! I'm worried about her! I just sent her a FB message with my # asking her to text me to let me know that she is well :)Click to expand...

I sent her a message on fb too, I hope she's okay!


----------



## clynn11

Gl to you and your DH for the kidney stone surgery! I'm sure everything will go smoothly!

I'm NOT testing early this cycle. I used up all of my pregnancy tests last cycle and refrained from buying more. I'll go buy a test if AF is late. (I know, I know, I say this now..) I'm going to try ridiculously hard not to cave. Lol. Tired of BFNs and tricky evap/shadow lines. AF has never been late so if I make it to 15dpo I will test.


----------



## clynn11

I hope Morgan is okay! Normally she's super chatty :( Maybe work is just really busy! Hope we all hear from her soon :/


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda! Weird. I guess we must have saiditvat the same time. I hope she's ok too!


----------



## prgirl_11

Totally unrelated but have you guys seen the moon tonight? It's a harvest moon. Farmers used to work later into the night harvesting their crops. I used my binoculars to see it and I was just awestruck. It is such a beautiful sight!


----------



## pdxmom

Goooo CAssidyyy &#128515;


----------



## Cowgirl07

I walked home tonight, its cloudy here but so beautiful. 
I am testing saturday since dh and I are going to a movie on friday we will stop at wal mart and get some tests.


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, I did. So pretty! I love fall. It is my favorite!

Katrina, good luck!! Fx for you.

Hubby feels better for now.. Im going to BD tonight one way or another! Lol


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> Marie, I did. So pretty! I love fall. It is my favorite!
> 
> Katrina, good luck!! Fx for you.
> 
> Hubby feels better for now.. Im going to BD tonight one way or another! Lol

Me too! I just wish fall-time here in Florida brought cooler weather. It is ridiculously hot!


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> I walked home tonight, its cloudy here but so beautiful.
> I am testing saturday since dh and I are going to a movie on friday we will stop at wal mart and get some tests.

We are bound to get some more :bfp: this month! I just know it!


----------



## jury3

Yay Cassidy! Get it girl! Your bd pattern sounds amazing!

I was wondering about Morgan too. I haven't been on much today so I was hoping I had just missed her post. Hope she's ok...

Our first appointment/ultrasound is tomorrow... Excited but nervous!


----------



## prgirl_11

jury3 said:


> Yay Cassidy! Get it girl! Your bd pattern sounds amazing!
> 
> I was wondering about Morgan too. I haven't been on much today so I was hoping I had just missed her post. Hope she's ok...
> 
> Our first appointment/ultrasound is tomorrow... Excited but nervous!

So exciting!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## NDTaber9211

How exciting Julie!

Today just seems like peak time for bding but DH wasn't up for it. I am expecting a +opk tomorrow so hopefully we can get some bding in then. DH is so stressed out with things that it's affecting his performance.


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Yay Cassidy! Get it girl! Your bd pattern sounds amazing!
> 
> I was wondering about Morgan too. I haven't been on much today so I was hoping I had just missed her post. Hope she's ok...
> 
> Our first appointment/ultrasound is tomorrow... Excited but nervous!

Yaaayyy julie soo exciting...waiting to hear abt it and c your lil beans pic :happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> Today just seems like peak time for bding but DH wasn't up for it. I am expecting a +opk tomorrow so hopefully we can get some bding in then. DH is so stressed out with things that it's affecting his performance.

Nichole im sorry dh is not feeling upto it...throw in some cuddle time ive seen it make a diff and then sudden change in plans :winkwink:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm pulling out all the tricks tomorrow. I even lied and said I'm passed my peak days so he wouldn't stress over it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Julie! Can't wait to see your pictures!

Hope Morgan is ok :)

Confused by my temperatures at the minute!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol Nichole I used to do that. 

Yay Cassidy for O time!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Julie! Can't wait to hear & see!

Rachel, how are you?

Nichole, I'm sorry! Hope he feels better tonight! I don't blame you for telling a little white lie.

Afm, BD'ed. Used my softcup. Opks are still totally negative. Temp is all over. I sleppt terrible though. Between storms, losing power, Hubby's work phone calls and messing up the alarm.. I did NOT get up in time to be at work a couple hours early to work on some stuff. Oops. Not sure what to make of these opks. I'm considering quitting them. They are so frustrating.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sonia, when are you testing?


----------



## prgirl_11

Just thought I'd share some encouragement with you...

Waking up to my cousin's baby announcement this morning. After eight years of trying and being told she would never have children, my cousin gave birth to baby Grace at 3:50am today. Praise Jesus! For even when the doctors say no, my God has the final say.


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning girlies.

I'm sorry Mirolee :/ 

Yesterday we got the worst news ever. DH has a felony warrant for the murder of Jaxon. It is sick and twisted and I can't go into much detail at all, but we were told this could happen since there was a death involved. He was "driving" when it happened, and I was further along than 20 weeks, they said that's all it takes. Even though it was an accident, there is no one else to blame and the state is pressing charges "for my baby".

So lastnight was a whirlwind. The cops had visited every family members house but ours. So we decided to have a nice long talk and went to bed around 3. I can't sleep anymore, but praise God hubby's still in there snoring, has quite a day ahead of him.

We have our lawyer ready. There is a 50,000 dollar bond, so it's that serious. He is going to turn himself in so that we don't have to sit here wondering what's going to happen anymore, waiting for the knock on the door. I am terrified. I don't understand why this is happening and I feel like someone is trying to give Jaxon justice, when they have NO IDEA about anything. About the 12 days of hell we went through losing him, just no idea what it has been like for us. And what is a worse "punishment" than the loss of a child?!! Ugh it's just sick.

We have high hopes that this will be taken care of quickly, seeing as it was an accident. And that he will come home afterwards. I can't believe it though.. My worst nightmare, and his, come true. 

I'm not at work, I just feel like dying right now. Don't know if anyone can relate, but I figured I'd be honest since you girls know our story. Prayers would be nice. If I'm MIA anymore, you know why. I'll be back sooner or later though.

Love you girls <3


----------



## HWPG

omg, Morgan, i dont know what to say. I am SO sorry for you to have to go thru this. It doesnt make any sense; i cant wrap my head around it. I pray that the people in charge of the case have common sense and see the ridiculousness in this.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- im speechless. After everything the two of you have been through this all just sounds so sick and twisted. I'm so sorry that you have to go through this now, especially with the finally happy news of your growing LO. I can't even imagine the amount of guilt your poor husband must have already, to have the law against him must be horrible. I hope and pray that this all is taken care of and goes away as quickly as possible. Take good care of each other and make sure you take good care of that little miracle. I can't imagine eating/sleep is going to come easy for you. I'm so so sorry love, I wish there was something I could do or say to make it all go away. Love you!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan that is truly awful. I am so sorry. I hope this all gets cleared up quickly!


----------



## prgirl_11

Morgan starting intercessory prayer for you. This is just a trial that you have to overcome. I know it's hard to see it now but this will all come to pass. A big hug. &#9829;


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Morgan I am so sorry. That is terrible. How can they do that? Did they find him at fault or something? Had he been drinking? I don't get it? Accidents happen. Keep us posted


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I don't know what to say. I cannot even imagine what you both must be going through. I am so sorry, and I will be praying for you. Please try to take care of yourself as best you can, for the sake of your new little one. We are all here for you.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I find this utterly ridiculous, it was a horrible accident and you both been through so much already. I hope and pray for you both. 
Julie-Yay for an appointment! 
AFM: It is raining so I can't go check my cows yet. Grr! Still somewhere in limbo about how many dpo I am.


----------



## goldstns

Oh Morgan- my prayers are with you today! You have gone through too much!

Nichole- I am looking up the list of vits... ill get back to you in a few when I find it.

When you are ready, I just wanted to let you all know of the AWESOME discovery I have found. Google https://www.jbfsale.com/home.jsp# (or type in Just Between Friends). It is a traveling second hand (in great condition) baby stuff. They have it in some states, but not all. SO scroll to the bottom-ish of the page and check if they have it in your state... click on your state and it will give you more info. We went last night to the one in Denver and we got lots of stuff for like 40-75% less then retail. SOOOO WORTH IT! They have big things.. like cribs, gliders, strollers, car seats, pack and plays, bouncy chairs... all the way to small things like clothing, shoes, hats, gloves, blankets.... totally worth it, even if your event cost a few dollars to get it. they told me that the Denver one happens ever 4-6 months... so if you miss it, there should be another one soon!


----------



## goldstns

Nichole (and anyone else who wants to boots there DH's sperm)
"MALE SUPPLEMENTATION IN AN EFFORT TO IMPROVE
SPERM PARAMETERS



Option A
Take all of the following supplements daily as listed. They can be purchased from your local pharmacy or Vitamin Cottage or GNC.

&#8226; L carnitine 2 grams/day, taken as 1000mg twice a day
&#8226; Acetyl L carnitine 1 gram/day, taken as 500 mg twice a day
&#8226; CoEnzyme Q10 200 mg/day taken as 100 mg twice a day
&#8226; Vitamin E 400 IU/day, taken once a day
&#8226; Selenium 200 mcg/day, taken once a day


M. Bush, M.D. (01/27/2006)
*** For results of this therapeutic regimen, please see data on website for PROXEED (Google in PROXEED).




OR



Option B
Take Proxeed powder, mixed in water twice a day.

Purchase online through their website www.proxeed.com or by doing a google search for Proxeed.


Continue on vitamin regime until you conceive or until instructed by your doctor to discontinue. "


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-There are 4 in wisconsin! Now I have to get pregnant!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, Its been raining off and on here since last night. It's supposed to continue tgrough tomorrow night. Not complaining though-- we need it! I just wish I could stay home with a good book and cup of decaf coffee or green tea and enjoy it! It's so frustrating not knowing how many dpo you are! My ticket is wrong. I'm still waiting to O.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nikki, that sounds so cool! I don't need anything when I get pregnant though! :( Unless we have a girl -- then she will need clothes. Otherwise, nothing. :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol I am not complaining, I just feel bad not seeing my girls yet. :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

I didn't take it that way. :) I would love to have a cow or two, but I would get too attached so we are not going there. Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I think TTC might be getting to me when I crave decaf coffee and green tea. Lol


----------



## HWPG

last night, i dreamt that i needed to take my temperature, but people made me walk thru this freezing river that was chest high. and i was saying, "it's going to mess up my temp!". also in the dream, my thermometer had degrees to the .01, and when i put it under my tongue, the numbers were changing like scrolling thru them, trying to find the "right" one. um yeah, ttc has totally seeped into all parts of my brain, even my subconscious


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol! I jacked up my temp this morning i am afraid because I was up peeing in the middle of the night, then the power was out and things were beeping and I'm like Ahh! This will mess everything up! Lol. Your dream was crazy. Sad it goes that far, isn't it?


----------



## frsttimemama

Two people at work have announced pregnancies this week, and each time, it's like someone hits me. I am happy for both, especially one who had tried so hard for so long. He and his wife are very deserving. I'm not jealous. I just wish it could be me, too. For all that I am, I wish I could understand God's plan. I know He must have one. I can't wait for it to get easier. Last night we were shopping, and we were looking at fall solar lights to take out to our little guy.. and I was just sad because we should be buyig a Halloween costume, not yard ornaments to take to his grave. I'm just bummed today I guess. The second pregnancy announcement today just pushed me over the edge. Patience patience patience. Sigh.


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Morning girlies.
> 
> I'm sorry Mirolee :/
> 
> Yesterday we got the worst news ever. DH has a felony warrant for the murder of Jaxon. It is sick and twisted and I can't go into much detail at all, but we were told this could happen since there was a death involved. He was "driving" when it happened, and I was further along than 20 weeks, they said that's all it takes. Even though it was an accident, there is no one else to blame and the state is pressing charges "for my baby".
> 
> So lastnight was a whirlwind. The cops had visited every family members house but ours. So we decided to have a nice long talk and went to bed around 3. I can't sleep anymore, but praise God hubby's still in there snoring, has quite a day ahead of him.
> 
> We have our lawyer ready. There is a 50,000 dollar bond, so it's that serious. He is going to turn himself in so that we don't have to sit here wondering what's going to happen anymore, waiting for the knock on the door. I am terrified. I don't understand why this is happening and I feel like someone is trying to give Jaxon justice, when they have NO IDEA about anything. About the 12 days of hell we went through losing him, just no idea what it has been like for us. And what is a worse "punishment" than the loss of a child?!! Ugh it's just sick.
> 
> We have high hopes that this will be taken care of quickly, seeing as it was an accident. And that he will come home afterwards. I can't believe it though.. My worst nightmare, and his, come true.
> 
> I'm not at work, I just feel like dying right now. Don't know if anyone can relate, but I figured I'd be honest since you girls know our story. Prayers would be nice. If I'm MIA anymore, you know why. I'll be back sooner or later though.
> 
> Love you girls <3

OMG Morgan...thts terrible terrible terrrible...cant imagine how they would think to do this to him after him suffering anyways..Im sorry hun...Praying for u for sure...take care of yourself and your lil bean as tht is little ray of sunshine and hope :hugs:


----------



## BubsMom17

Morgan - I am speechless and saddened by this. I really hope this gets resolved and the charges dropped. This was an accident and not a crime. I am crying for you, my dear. I am so sorry.


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> last night, i dreamt that i needed to take my temperature, but people made me walk thru this freezing river that was chest high. and i was saying, "it's going to mess up my temp!". also in the dream, my thermometer had degrees to the .01, and when i put it under my tongue, the numbers were changing like scrolling thru them, trying to find the "right" one. um yeah, ttc has totally seeped into all parts of my brain, even my subconscious

Mirolee talk about vivd dreams ...huh...read your post on your journal too...sooo hopeful but i dont wanna say much and just keep my fingers crossed for u hun


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh Morgan, I am SO SO sorry to hear that. I second Rachel, was he drinking or was the accident his fault? I don't get it. I hope it all gets resolved quickly! 

NIkki- We have JBF sales here too! I went last year and it was awesome.


----------



## jury3

First of all, Morgan I am so sorry you are going through that. That is horrible and cruel to do that to you guys.


----------



## jury3

Here's the result of our ultrasound...


----------



## prgirl_11

Julie, is that what I think it is??!!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Morgan- I just... I dont even know what to say. What a terrible thing to happen. I really hope everything gets settled quickly with no harm.

I second Marie, is that what I think it is Julie?!


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, TWINS?!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-is that twins!!!!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## jury3

Lol yes girls! 2 babies! Hb 129 and 140, exactly 7 weeks 3 days like they should be!


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Julie!! Yay! I say boy and girl. :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ahhh Julie! How crazy!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yesssss, we were due for some twins in this group!! Ahhhhh, I'm so excited for you!!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

SOoo sooo happy for u....we were sooo due for twins....im sooo happy...the rest offf sooo need to get preggers :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

I say a boy and a girl too! Eeeek so exciting Julie!

Morgan, that is some BS if i've ever heard it. I am sure he will be released and charges dropped eventually, but to even have to put you through this is absolutely ridiculous. How can you put so much guilt and blame on the father of the baby?! He's already lost so much, I can't even imagine how you are both feeling right now. Sending so much love and positive vibes your way. Stay strong for your little family <3 Take all the time you need <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia- speaking of preggers, your chart and timing look fab!! When are you planning in testing lady??


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, Oh my god I AM SO FREAKIN EXCITED FOR YOU! That is so crazy! Was DW there? Does the donor know?!


----------



## clynn11

I second all of Amanda's questions! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, have you O'd yet?!


----------



## clynn11

Yessss I O'd yesterday!!!! FINALLY, about damn time! Lol. Temp is up a little this morning but the only other month i've temped I had a slow rise the first two days so i'm not letting that shake me up. SUPER positive OPK at about 1pm yesterday so i'm thinking I O'd last night. DH even woke me up in the middle of the night to BD! Lol. I am soooo glad he's finally feeling better, even if we don't get our BFP this month I have such higher hopes.


----------



## NDTaber9211

No +opk for me yet. I'm hoping to get one later today. As long as I ovulate I'll be ok. I'm a smidge worried I won't ovulate.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I'm so excited for you! Good luck! Sounds like you've got your bases covered well!


----------



## asmcsm

I couldn't stay away today, Amanda has been feeding me tid bits about what's been going on...

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!! JULIE!!!! What's the name of that psychic you went to again??? ;) How crazy! I'm not going to argue with the psychic...if the cards said twin girls that's what I'm saying too, been right so far!

Morgan, so sorry to hear about hubby :( :hugs: I know it must be dredging up his already guilty feelings even though he never would have done something like that on purpose. I hope that everything works out for you guys


----------



## asmcsm

AFM, still no o...almost positive tests yesterday around 5:30 and this morning. My cervix has been SHOW for days and last night was aching. Temp went up a bit today...don't know what to think right now...


----------



## clynn11

Nichole- you said the same thing last month too! You'll definitely O girl, you got this ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> No +opk for me yet. I'm hoping to get one later today. As long as I ovulate I'll be ok. I'm a smidge worried I won't ovulate.

Me too. Mine aren't at all doing anything. :( I'm terrified I won't O. I had a bit of EWCM yesterday and maybe a tad bit when I took the softcup out.. not really sure about that though. I'm just confused. Damn body.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hugs Hun. Our time will come. Hopefully sooner rather than later! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Yessss I O'd yesterday!!!! FINALLY, about damn time! Lol. Temp is up a little this morning but the only other month i've temped I had a slow rise the first two days so i'm not letting that shake me up. SUPER positive OPK at about 1pm yesterday so i'm thinking I O'd last night. DH even woke me up in the middle of the night to BD! Lol. I am soooo glad he's finally feeling better, even if we don't get our BFP this month I have such higher hopes.

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO I am so excited for you!



NDTaber9211 said:


> No +opk for me yet. I'm hoping to get one later today. As long as I ovulate I'll be ok. I'm a smidge worried I won't ovulate.

You'll O!


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> Sonia- speaking of preggers, your chart and timing look fab!! When are you planning in testing lady??

Well i really dont know...im gonna try not to test till im late....dr ofc has been closed this week so i cant even get my progesterone tested.... :( but in a way im glad my in laws r here and im soo busy tht i dont really have too much time to think of SS ( btw no symptoms  )


----------



## brunettebimbo

Julie that's amazing!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-You should test with me on saturday!


----------



## prgirl_11

Sitting waiting for DH's surgery to be done. They said three hours; it's been one hour. Kind of annoyed at the guy in the waiting room having a loud conversation on his cell phone about how he is sure he is "not the father" of the baby. (sigh)... :nope:


----------



## RobertRedford

prgirl_11 said:


> Sitting waiting for DH's surgery to be done. They said three hours; it's been one hour. Kind of annoyed at the guy in the waiting room having a loud conversation on his cell phone about how he is sure he is "not the father" of the baby. (sigh)... :nope:

sigh. some people! I hope his surgery goes by quickly, and he has a quick and easy recovery!


----------



## clynn11

I hope his surgery goes perfectly BB, and that ridiculous man in the waiting room shuts up! Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Marie-I hope his surgery goes well and he gets better fast!


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks girls! I hate hospitals.


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, hope his surgery goes well!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I hope the surgery goes well!

The worry of no O will always be there. I had a +opk by now last cycle so that made the fear start to creep up.


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> I hope the surgery goes well!
> 
> The worry of no O will always be there. I had a +opk by now last cycle so that made the fear start to creep up.

It will for me, too, after not O'ing so many times for so long. I have the very sliiiiightest bit of a line so hopefully soon. And my temps and Opks didn't match last cycle, either.


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> It will for me, too, after not O'ing so many times for so long. I have the very sliiiiightest bit of a line so hopefully soon. And my temps and Opks didn't match last cycle, either.

My fingers crossed O comes for you soon.


----------



## clynn11

I understand, I was freaking out about O'ing later this cycle. I have total faith you will both see your O's soon though! We're gonna bring on another massive trend of BFPs!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Heck yes we are! I'm planning on jumping dh's bones later today. I've been kinda bad and have been teasing the heck out of him. I sexted him last night at work and everything hoping to get his motor running. The things we do when ttc :haha:


----------



## goldstns

Julie- OMG ... CRAZY!!!! YOU HAVE TO CALL THE PSY and tell her!!! CONGRATS!!!!! Are you excited???!!!!

BB- hoping all goes well with DH!


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol! I know, right? I'm the same way. Poor guys! 

Cassidy, you're right. I hope so!

Ashlee, glad to see you today! Hope you O soon!


----------



## HWPG

omg, julie! congrats! amazing!


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee, how have you been feeling?? I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan that breaks my heart for you guys. I'm so sorry you're going through this but I hope for a quick resolution for you guys!


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls! We are so excited! I think DW is a bit freaked out, but I honestly kind of expected it. My pants got tight at 5 weeks. I can't even wear spandex waisted pants lol partially bc of the ms but it's just too uncomfortable down low. It makes me feel less fat! Before we thought my uterus was doubled in size by now, but I'm guessing it's actually more like trippled lol 
DW was totally shocked. We'd studied u/s pics on youtube, so as soon as she started we saw one black spot then a black spot in a different area and knew before she even told us. DW cried and was shaking. I was surprisingly calm lol

Marie-I hate being in hospitals and waiting for people to get out of surgery. My mom had surgery a few times, waiting is the worst...I hope he comes out ok and feels better quick!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Thanks girls! We are so excited! I think DW is a bit freaked out, but I honestly kind of expected it. My pants got tight at 5 weeks. I can't even wear spandex waisted pants lol partially bc of the ms but it's just too uncomfortable down low. It makes me feel less fat! Before we thought my uterus was doubled in size by now, but I'm guessing it's actually more like trippled lol
> DW was totally shocked. We'd studied u/s pics on youtube, so as soon as she started we saw one black spot then a black spot in a different area and knew before she even told us. DW cried and was shaking. I was surprisingly calm lol
> 
> Marie-I hate being in hospitals and waiting for people to get out of surgery. My mom had surgery a few times, waiting is the worst...I hope he comes out ok and feels better quick!

I was going to say-- it totally makes sense! your pants have been tight from the beginning. two babies will do that to you! SO happy for you and DW!


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I can't remember, did you use clomid?


----------



## HWPG

i am feeling down and out. sad. despondent. like it will never happen to me.
you know, the usual end of tww emotions.
my boobs hurt.


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> Julie, I can't remember, did you use clomid?

Yes, it was my second month of clomid and it had been upped to 100mg. My prog was only 10.1 at 7dpo, I totally thought I was out...lol

Mirolee-You are not out yet :hugs: I'm still holding out for you for sure!


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Mirolee. Your time IS going to come! <3 <3 <3


----------



## MrsAmk

Oh Morgan, this makes me sick!! That's like charging me for murder b/c my son was born still. WTF?!?!! I don't understand how they could do this??? I am praying for you guys!!


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Lol! I know, right? I'm the same way. Poor guys!
> 
> Cassidy, you're right. I hope so!
> 
> Ashlee, glad to see you today! Hope you O soon!

Thank you! You and me both!



HWPG said:


> i am feeling down and out. sad. despondent. like it will never happen to me.
> you know, the usual end of tww emotions.
> my boobs hurt.

Ugh :? I'm sorry Mirolee. I've still got my FX for you, you're not out yet :hugs:



NDTaber9211 said:


> Heck yes we are! I'm planning on jumping dh's bones later today. I've been kinda bad and have been teasing the heck out of him. I sexted him last night at work and everything hoping to get his motor running. The things we do when ttc :haha:

Get it girl!! You'll O. It seems everyone is just Oing a little later this time around.


pdxmom said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Sonia- speaking of preggers, your chart and timing look fab!! When are you planning in testing lady??
> 
> Well i really dont know...im gonna try not to test till im late....dr ofc has been closed this week so i cant even get my progesterone tested.... :( but in a way im glad my in laws r here and im soo busy tht i dont really have too much time to think of SS ( btw no symptoms  )Click to expand...

So annoying about your Dr's office. Good thing you have family around to help take your mind off it.



jury3 said:


> Thanks girls! We are so excited! I think DW is a bit freaked out, but I honestly kind of expected it. My pants got tight at 5 weeks. I can't even wear spandex waisted pants lol partially bc of the ms but it's just too uncomfortable down low. It makes me feel less fat! Before we thought my uterus was doubled in size by now, but I'm guessing it's actually more like trippled lol
> DW was totally shocked. We'd studied u/s pics on youtube, so as soon as she started we saw one black spot then a black spot in a different area and knew before she even told us. DW cried and was shaking. I was surprisingly calm lol
> 
> Marie-I hate being in hospitals and waiting for people to get out of surgery. My mom had surgery a few times, waiting is the worst...I hope he comes out ok and feels better quick!

I am still amazed at the fact that your tarot card reading had been right so far! I'm so happy for you! So awesome that you're able to get 2 babies in your first pregnancy since you were wanting a big family! It will be crazy but so worth it!


----------



## asmcsm

Okay, so here's my OPK from last night and here's my chart from this month overlaid on last month's chart. I'm hope hope hoping that I'll get that positive OPK tonight and O and get another high temp in the am.
 



Attached Files:







www.fertilityfriend.com.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 1









579057_10151574047406557_600230038_n.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NDTaber9211

Before Clomid I Oed at cd19 so I'm hoping that's what is going on now. I'm super hoping I get a +opk either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Before Clomid I Oed at cd19 so I'm hoping that's what is going on now. I'm super hoping I get a +opk either later today or tomorrow.

Got my FX for you!

BTW, my cm today is mostly creamy but had a little EWCM in it. What should I mark that as?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I still can't get over the twins Julie! I am so happy and excited for you. Send your amazing baby dust our way.


----------



## MrsAmk

Mark it as whatever the most fertile is, so EWCM :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, its so nice to have you back!

Nichole, you will O! We all O'd late! I just got a pos OPK yesterday, cd 19! 

Mirolee, you WILL get preggo and you WILL get your bfp soon! My fingers are crossed for you. Sending you a :hugs: so you cheer up!

I'm still in shock over the twins too! I need to find that psychic!


----------



## asmcsm

MrsAmk said:


> Mark it as whatever the most fertile is, so EWCM :)

You think so? Even if it was literally the tiniest bit and tons of creamy cm?



RobertRedford said:


> Ash, its so nice to have you back!
> 
> Nichole, you will O! We all O'd late! I just got a pos OPK yesterday, cd 19!
> 
> Mirolee, you WILL get preggo and you WILL get your bfp soon! My fingers are crossed for you. Sending you a :hugs: so you cheer up!
> 
> I'm still in shock over the twins too! I need to find that psychic!

Good to be back :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

We definitely missed you here Ash! :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

you're kind of like the life of the party!


----------



## HWPG

RobertRedford said:


> you're kind of like the life of the party!

i second that!


----------



## NDTaber9211

DH asked me if I could bake some pumpkin bread for him and his co-workers. They have been busting their bums at work lately so I couldn't say no. The smell radiating from my kitchen is making me stupid hungry. I hope I have the will power to stay away but I highly doubt it.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> We definitely missed you here Ash! :hugs:




RobertRedford said:


> you're kind of like the life of the party!




HWPG said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> you're kind of like the life of the party!
> 
> i second that!Click to expand...

LMAO! Thanks ladies :) Missed ya too!



NDTaber9211 said:


> DH asked me if I could bake some pumpkin bread for him and his co-workers. They have been busting their bums at work lately so I couldn't say no. The smell radiating from my kitchen is making me stupid hungry. I hope I have the will power to stay away but I highly doubt it.

Mmmm...you're hubby is one lucky guy! I want some!


----------



## RobertRedford

So, Nichole......If I work really hard and ask nicely for pumpkin bread, will you make me some too ? :winkwink:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'd totally give you some of the bread too. I found a new recipe and it is freaking amazeballs.


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> So, Nichole......If I work really hard and ask nicely for pumpkin bread, will you make me some too ? :winkwink:

LOL you ladies are just using me for my goodies :winkwink:


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> So, Nichole......If I work really hard and ask nicely for pumpkin bread, will you make me some too ? :winkwink:
> 
> LOL you ladies are just using me for my goodies :winkwink:Click to expand...

lol that reminds me of the song that goes "my goodies, my goodies, not my goodies" I think its Ciara and its really a terrible song, but now its stuck in my head :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I am glad your back!! 
Mirolee Your not out yet! 
AFM: I am so tired, I couldn't sleep last night and I have to babysit tonight.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I'm glad you're back, too! I read to chart your most fertile cm.

Nichole, that sounds yummy. It needs to come low-carb style! Lol

Katrina, maybe being tired is a sign! ;)

I didn't O regularly before. Last cycle was CD 16 by temps and CD 20 by OPKS .. but I didn't do any on 16-18 last cycle either.. so idk.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can only wish! lol I think it was just cause of the storms last night


----------



## HWPG

i'm making pumpkin whoppie pies this weekend. you are all invited. and maybe i'll even do apple cider, the spiked version.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know what to do. I'm really not in a good place right now. I need to get pregnant even if its just to save my own sanity. I've cried for 3 days because my work colleague accidentally got pregnant and that's not me. I'm a tearful mess. 

I love temping because I like confirming O. I don't OPK because they stress me out. I'm thinking even thought temping doesn't stress me out that actually deep down it does. 

I'm tempted to stop taking my Vitamin B6 and get Hubby off his cranberry and magnesium tablets, stop temping and just have sex! I'm not sure how the OCD in me would cope though :lol:


----------



## HWPG

BB, i'm totally feeling the same way today. i'm sorry your heart is hurting. hugs.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hugs back Hun.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> i'm making pumpkin whoppie pies this weekend. you are all invited. and maybe i'll even do apple cider, the spiked version.

Yes please. what time? I'll bring pumpkin cider :) 

BB, I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. We all have times where it sucks and its rough-- You'll get through it and get preggo! Maybe a break from temping and all of that will give you some sanity.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Part of me is worried I will regret going Au natural but on the other hand I know deep down that's my OCD talking! :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB-I am sorry you are having a tough time right now! I feel the same way more often now then ever. I am sorry your hurting so much.


----------



## RobertRedford

..........and the TWW begins. My boobs are KILLING me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do I keep taking Vitamin B6 and stop everything else or stop everything completely or stop nothing at all??


----------



## brunettebimbo

RobertRedford said:


> ..........and the TWW begins. My boobs are KILLING me.

Mine were like that last month!


----------



## RobertRedford

brunettebimbo said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> ..........and the TWW begins. My boobs are KILLING me.
> 
> Mine were like that last month!Click to expand...

Ugh! They're throbbing. They hurt as soon as I woke up this morning too! So odd.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would take prenatals.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I take Vitamin B6 and Folic Acid :)


----------



## prgirl_11

Update:

Hubby is back home. Was in lots of pain so he is high on Percoset and Toradol. He doesn't have much of an appetite but when I asked him if he wanted some Marco's Pizza I saw a little flicker in his eyes. :winkwink:


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, I totally understand. I was like that, then got pregnant ..carried him, lost him, and am right back at square one. And even more sad and terrified than ever. Im just doing all I can do in my power and trying my hardest to wait and have faith that God will bless us again. It's tough. I didn't do all of this last time. Don't if you need a break. Take your vitamins just in case though. Good luck if that's what you decide. Like I said, I'm struggling today, too. I comforted myself with chocolate and feel worse than when I started. Oops.


----------



## goldstns

prgirl- great news! Highly recommend he eats! When I don't eat and take pain pills I get SUPER sick and then it is a horrible spiral down between trying to eat and throwing up and then taking meds and throwing up.... so I say feed the man!

Ladies that are down ... I am sending a hug!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- how are you holding up? Thinking about you! How are things going? Anything new?


----------



## RobertRedford

The absolute best thing I can do when I'm feeling down is go workout. If I can't get pregnant right now, then I can at least feel better and work towards getting myself healthier :) I ALWAYS feel better after working out, too.


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, Glad Hubby is home! I say feed him too. He'll feel better with the pain pills on a full stomach.

Thanks, Nikki! We will get there. Just gotta be patient. How are you feeling?

Amanda, I agree I think a walk is in our near future if it doesn't rain on us again! If it does I'm working out with housework does that count? :) I've been wanting to start working out anyway; I've just been waiting until it's cooled off I hate being all sweaty. Walking is my favorite! I can take tbe dog then. Although, hubby and I did buy bicycles.


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> The absolute best thing I can do when I'm feeling down is go workout. If I can't get pregnant right now, then I can at least feel better and work towards getting myself healthier :) I ALWAYS feel better after working out, too.

Gelato helps too. :winkwink: Pistachio gelato always puts a smile on my face. LOL


----------



## frsttimemama

What is gelato?


----------



## jury3

NDTaber9211 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> So, Nichole......If I work really hard and ask nicely for pumpkin bread, will you make me some too ? :winkwink:
> 
> LOL you ladies are just using me for my goodies :winkwink:Click to expand...

I will gladly use you for your goodies! Lol I LOVE pumpkin things!


----------



## asmcsm

So, just had that "it feels like I started my period feeling" but it's just a ton of watery/creamy cm. no ewcm :? What is the deal with my body this month, normally I have a ton of ewcm


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> So, just had that "it feels like I started my period feeling" but it's just a ton of watery/creamy cm. no ewcm :? What is the deal with my body this month, normally I have a ton of ewcm

Me too!! Well, I don't normally have a ton but some. I had none last month, and a teensy bit yesterday and today. Weird


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey girls.. Figured out what's going on. He will go Sunday to meet with the prosecutor w/ his lawyer, who says we shouldn't worry about him having to stay there that night. Says he may have to at some point, the minimum sentence is 6 mos to 3 years. It is like one of those awful cases you heard about in driving class, where someone pays the rest of their lives for an accident. But I hope thats not the case for him. There will be a trial. It is classified vehicular homicide.

I feel like my life is Law & Order, keep wondering what Olivia Benson would do?! This just doesn't seem real. We knew it was a possibility, but why now after so long..? He is not a criminal and it breaks my heart. He is so sad it's awful. It feels like I'm just waiting for the world to cave in on me. And I have work tomorrow. I just can't believe this. I am so thankful for this bean, it is keeping me going. I have a little family I can't let down.

So big things on my plate over here. I'll update when I can, you girls are the best support ever. I am SO FREAKIN HAPPY for Julie btw. Can't stop thinking about you! So amazing. Going to eat my Chipotle now :)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey girls.. Figured out what's going on. He will go Sunday to meet with the prosecutor w/ his lawyer, who says we shouldn't worry about him having to stay there that night. Says he may have to at some point, the minimum sentence is 6 mos to 3 years. It is like one of those awful cases you heard about in driving class, where someone pays the rest of their lives for an accident. But I hope thats not the case for him. There will be a trial. It is classified vehicular homicide.
> 
> I feel like my life is Law & Order, keep wondering what Olivia Benson would do?! This just doesn't seem real. We knew it was a possibility, but why now after so long..? He is not a criminal and it breaks my heart. He is so sad it's awful. It feels like I'm just waiting for the world to cave in on me. And I have work tomorrow. I just can't believe this. I am so thankful for this bean, it is keeping me going. I have a little family I can't let down.
> 
> So big things on my plate over here. I'll update when I can, you girls are the best support ever. I am SO FREAKIN HAPPY for Julie btw. Can't stop thinking about you! So amazing. Going to eat my Chipotle now :)

Oh Morgan, I'm so sorry to hear that! Crossing my fingers that this gets resolved quickly.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I just don't freaking get why they are doing that to him. What was the reason behind the accident again? I wish there was something I could do to help you gys.


----------



## clynn11

Woot woot Amanda! Are you 1dpo today?!?!?!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Woot woot Amanda! Are you 1dpo today?!?!?!

yep-- got a smiley on my digi opk last night!! Of course we didn't BD, but we will today. We did all the days before. we had guests over for dinner that just wouldnt leave, so by the time they left i was SO tired.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Woot woot Amanda! Are you 1dpo today?!?!?!
> 
> yep-- got a smiley on my digi opk last night!! Of course we didn't BD, but we will today. We did all the days before. we had guests over for dinner that just wouldnt leave, so by the time they left i was SO tired.Click to expand...

Those damn dinner guests!! I told you they needed to go home ;) So happy you and Cassidy both O'ed...My turn! My turn!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Woot woot Amanda! Are you 1dpo today?!?!?!
> 
> yep-- got a smiley on my digi opk last night!! Of course we didn't BD, but we will today. We did all the days before. we had guests over for dinner that just wouldnt leave, so by the time they left i was SO tired.Click to expand...
> 
> Those damn dinner guests!! I told you they needed to go home ;) So happy you and Cassidy both O'ed...My turn! My turn!!Click to expand...

I know-- they were family so i really should have kicked them out. They would have understood, right?

I CANT WAIT for you to O too! That means we can all test at the same time!! yeaaah. Are you going to do an OPK when you get home?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I know-- they were family so i really should have kicked them out. They would have understood, right?
> 
> I CANT WAIT for you to O too! That means we can all test at the same time!! yeaaah. Are you going to do an OPK when you get home?

Definitely should have kicked them out haha

Yes, OPK when I get home...better be positive!! Still haven't had any O pains yet, just the pains in my cervix last night and the cervix pain during BD the night before. It's still SHOW too so I know I haven't O'ed yet.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, so so sorry. Praying for you guys to get it resolved.

Im so impatient. I just want to O so I can wait, lol. Only in TTC do you hope to get done waiting to O so you can wait to test and hope you have to wait some more for a baby!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was able to get a bd in today! :happydance: It wasn't working out well at first... Dh is crazy stressed... But I finally got him relaxed enough to bd. Hoping to get the +opk tomorrow and ovulate Saturday.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Nichole. I have plans to get one in today and tomorrow. And maybe Saturay, too if I can! And just gonna pray I O sometime in the next day or two.. I had positive looking OPKS on CD 19 & 20 last cycle so hopefully that will repeat for me .. since CD 16 is out of the question at this point lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I am afraid I'm going to.get crosshairs tomorrow for CD 16 (Tuesday ) because I put a higher, same, and lower temp in for tomorrow and got them. What is the difference between dashed and solid? I bd'ed Sunday and Wednesday around it. If that is the case, the odds are not in my favor. Opks have been totally negative. I'm baffled. Thoughts??


----------



## jury3

Morgan I'm so sorry...As if knowing he was the one driving in the accident and having the loss of Jaxon isn't enough already? Just ridiculous.
I get change.org things all the time. One was for a woman who moved to the US to be with her bf I think, got pregnant, he left her, she tried to kill herself. They are charging her with endangering the life of a child or something along those lines. They wanted me to sign to help her...I'm sorry, but she tried to kill herself! Obviously that would kill her unborn child as well! In that case, I'm sorry but it's hard to feel sorry for her. She did it on purpose. However, a car wreck is an accident! No one should ever be punished for an accident like that...


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I love love love your scan pic! :)


----------



## jury3

Thanks! It feels like I put someone else's scan pic up...not sure it's a reality for me yet lol


----------



## clynn11

Eeeeek testing buddies Amanda! Although i'm going to try to not test unless AF is late.... or if i'm having crazy symptoms. We all know how that goes for me though! Lol We'll see.

C'monnnnn Ash! Your turn! 

Lots of ladies in the TWW now.. right?? Who is testing next?? Mirolee are you going to wait and see if AF is a no show or you think you'll test again soon?


----------



## asmcsm

Grrrr I'm so frustrated right now! :growlmad:My cervix is primed and ready to o and bd timing has been great but my OPKs suck! Yesterday evening on the left and this evening on the right. 

My plan was to test on October 1st at 12dpo if I o'd tonight but doesn't look like it's happening :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## clynn11

Ugh I understand your frustration hun! My OPKs were playing with me like that too and then around noon on CD15- bam! positive. It's coming ash don't lose hope.


----------



## asmcsm

I only have wondfo left :/ the rest are clinical guard which aren't as sensitive


----------



## NDTaber9211

We will get our +opks tomorrow ashlee.


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> Eeeeek testing buddies Amanda! Although i'm going to try to not test unless AF is late.... or if i'm having crazy symptoms. We all know how that goes for me though! Lol We'll see.
> 
> C'monnnnn Ash! Your turn!
> 
> Lots of ladies in the TWW now.. right?? Who is testing next?? Mirolee are you going to wait and see if AF is a no show or you think you'll test again soon?

I'm starting to test every morning starting Sunday. I'll be 7 DPO but want to catch it ASAP. Earliest I've gotten a :bfp: was 8 DPO.


----------



## clynn11

I used the clinical guard ones before and had no problem! But I know everybody's body is different and it's nice to use the same brand all the way through. I think I have a few wondfo ones left if you want them (like 2 lol) i'm gonna be re-ordering anyways. I think they are wondfo.. they came in the same order as my wondfo hpt tests lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

So I was on the FF site instead of the app and it's saying 2 DPO on there. I'm so confused. What does it mean if temps say O and OPK's don't?


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, that's so frustrating. I hope you get your + OPK tomorrow!!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I used the clinical guard ones before and had no problem! But I know everybody's body is different and it's nice to use the same brand all the way through. I think I have a few wondfo ones left if you want them (like 2 lol) i'm gonna be re-ordering anyways. I think they are wondfo.. they came in the same order as my wondfo hpt tests lol.

I have a bunch of clinical guard ones and I've been using both(CG in am then CG and wondfo in evening) but they only show right when my surge happens and the wondfos show me the progression. If I don't o tomorrow I might take those 2 wondfos lol.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> So I was on the FF site instead of the app and it's saying 2 DPO on there. I'm so confused. What does it mean if temps say O and OPK's don't?

 It is possible to ovulate without positive OPKs. If your temps look like you ovulated, that's usually what matters.


----------



## frsttimemama

Last cycle I had positive OPK's 3-4 days after my temps said I O'd. I guess if I don't get my BFP this cycle, I'm starting the BD-athon aiming for CD 16..


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy is there any chance you missed your surge?

So excited for everyone entering the tww!


----------



## frsttimemama

I suppose there's always a chance, but I have been doing them at least twice a day since 10 dpo so it would have to be like super fast cuz I haven't had anything other than a super light line. Like no question it is negative faint.


----------



## clynn11

Found an awesome site that has all tons of charts in categories.

This category is "Not optimally timed intercourse" charts with BFPs. Verrrry interesting! Lol

https://tcoyf.com/media/g/badtiming/default.aspx

And ash, if you need them, call me whenever!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Holy crap Cassidy-those are truly incredible!!

Fx'd for all you girls transitioning into your tww, were gonna have some BFPs reallllly soon!!

First time-I'm inclined to say you Od already!

Ashlee-fx'd that little eggie comes soon! Keep up the bd!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nichole-you too lady!! Fx'd for a nice dark positive tomorrow!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Disneybaby26 said:


> Nichole-you too lady!! Fx'd for a nice dark positive tomorrow!!

Thanks! :hugs: I super hope I get a + tomorrow. I am getting frustrated!


----------



## clynn11

I see a whole bunch of positive OPKs in the near future!! Lol.

AND HPT's!!!! We're all over this TTC business, let's just get all our BFPs and be done with it! Lol. If only it were that easy!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm honestly hoping that I just missed my surge on the opks and get a nice temp spike tomorrow morning lol but won't hold my breath


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am hoping for the same thing Ashlee


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> Holy crap Cassidy-those are truly incredible!!
> 
> Fx'd for all you girls transitioning into your tww, were gonna have some BFPs reallllly soon!!
> 
> First time-I'm inclined to say you Od already!
> 
> Ashlee-fx'd that little eggie comes soon! Keep up the bd!!

FF says I did on CD 16 and that I'm 3 DPO today. Ovufriend does not agree. It doesn't have me O'ing yet at all. I'm confused. OPK is totally negative this morning. I'm just going to keep BD'ing with my soft cups every other day for a little while just in case. I don't want to be ungrateful if I did O already, because that's half the battle, but boy did I jack up the BD if that's the case. The odds for a BFP this cycle would be slim to none I feel like.

Cassidy, I hope I'm one of those charts! Lol. If I O'd on CD 16 like FF is saying, I BD'ed on CD 11, 14, & 17 around it. Not feeling good about those odds.

Ashlee, I hope that is the case for you, too. 

Nichole, hope you get your positive OPK today!! 

Morgan, thinking of you!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay for all you Oers.. Can't wait til you all wake up so I can see some temps!! :)

Back at work. Thank God it is Friday. What a week it has been. I was originally MIA bc we drove to Kentucky on Wednesday for Aaron's Gpa's funeral (the CRAP happened that night, after we got home :/). It was so awful, haven't been to one since Jaxon's, all I did was think about him. It has been six months now. We bought him a beautiful granite bench that my gpa is engraving with his name, so I can finally go sit out there with him. I am so scared of being alone, especially with a baby on the way. I am strong but this is just pushing my limits. Oh I hope everything goes well. Ugh it's like sick torture being at work today like everything's okay.

He is going on Sunday, may have to stay that night, and should be out Monday. The day of my 9 week scan. I will have to make my sister come with me I guess. He feels so bad, ugh ugh ugh. So awful.. This can't be my life!! lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope it all works out. I couldn't imagine that on top of everything else.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh Morgan I just don't understand why they would do this. We just need to hope and pray everything works out. Hopefully the judge will look at this case, call it bs, and throw it out.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hazaa! Positive opk! :happydance:


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hazaa! Positive opk! :happydance:

Woot woot!!! So happy for you, get to it!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Woo hoo Nichole!!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay! Told you Nichole! BD! BD!

Ugh my temp still sucks...haven't taken an opk yet but if I O around CD20-26 again I'm going to cry... I keep thinking that it's likely that I had a chemical last month based on how this cycle is going. I've done all the same stuff so I don't see what other reason there is for my ovulation to be screwed up again :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

I hope that isn't the case Ashlee. You will get your +opk too, I just know it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Nichole! Get busy ;) Mine are as negative as ever, but FF gave me crosshairs for Tuesday so I have no idea! 

Ashlee, I hope that's not the case! I'm all confused, too. I think you'll get your positive today!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Ladies! I am going to try to get a bd in but I don't think it's going happen. At least we got one in yesterday. I will probably be Oing tomorrow so that's 2 days before O. We should be good.


----------



## frsttimemama

I ate pineapple and sunflower seeds today just in case FF is right. Ovufriend does not agree. Opks are still negative and I only have 6 left. I'll use them up and call it good for this cycle I suppose.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- When you O, your temps will be in the 98 range based on your average pre-O temps. They should stay over 98 for at least 3 days in order to confirm an O!


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> Thanks Ladies! I am going to try to get a bd in but I don't think it's going happen. At least we got one in yesterday. I will probably be Oing tomorrow so that's 2 days before O. We should be good.

Yay! Good luck! I got one 5 days and 2 days before if I O'ed Tuesday. And one Wednesday. Hopefully that's good for me, too.


----------



## frsttimemama

Well why is FF giving me crosshairs? I don't understand it. I wasn't in the 98's last cycle though.


----------



## morganwhite7

I know last month there wasn't a temp shift either, that's why I don't understand why the doc said it's fine. They should monitor follicles I think to assure you are ovulating, esp since you don't get pos OPKs either! I would def try another doc if you can!

Just seems like they could easily try Clomid or something so that you wouldn't have to waste time!


----------



## frsttimemama

I did get positive OPKs at CD 19/20 last cycle though. Just not in agreement with temps.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sandy-are you still temping orally or did you switch to temping vaginally? I forget.


----------



## frsttimemama

Well my Hubby thinks it's fine and the doctor too so I'm outnumbered. Lol. I think he thinks I'm crazy being worried like I am.


----------



## frsttimemama

I've started temping vaginally this month.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I might suggest trying another doctor too. I say this only bc if this doctor now told you that temping doesn't work, that's just weird. Especially vaginal temping is a tried and true way to determine if your ovulating and you're definitely not getting the classic temperature shift. If I were you I'd want better answers, a simple 7dpo progesterone blood test can tell you if you Od. If the doctor won't do that at least I'd tell her to take a hike.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I would suggest going from your ff crosshairs and requesting a progesterone test on Tuesday.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh well Sandy that's good!! Sometimes you can get a semi pos OPK while your body is trying to O though, too. I think FF gave your crosshairs since you had that big dip. I would just def check on annovulatory, bc that's what they look like. (I had 2 after baby) And you can still have periods!


----------



## frsttimemama

How frustrating.


----------



## jury3

I second Kara


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie is your MS getting worse? Jeesh I can't imagine the hormones for two!!!!!

P.s. How does it feel?!!?! So amazing!!


----------



## jury3

It was the worst it's been so far on tues and wed. It's still there but calmed down a bit for now. I read on one of my apps that week 10 tends to be the worst for ms, so I'm not looking forward to that! Lol
We are very excited! I'm also freaked out bc I'm worried about complications and my birth plan more than I was before.


----------



## jury3

How are you feeling Morgan? How's the bleeding? How's the ms?


----------



## morganwhite7

I can imagine! I am sure you'll do great.. I would be buying some cocoa butter soon ;)

And yeah I am hoping my MS calms by 12 weeks, it is def at it's peak right now. Sucks being sick and tired and miserable!!! Lol

Oh also there has been NO bleeding for 3 DAYS!!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Horray for no bleeding! Now if you need me, I am going to go knock on some wood to prevent me from being a jinx :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm talking to my Hubby. I'm going to call and talk to the nurse and see what I can get them to do for me. I don't understand the not temping thing, but I really do love my doctor. She is a really good doctor.


----------



## frsttimemama

I am glad your bleeding is better today, Morgan.

I hope those of you with MS feel better soon! Ugh. I can't imagine.


----------



## asmcsm

Sandy, I'm inclined to agree with the other girls. So many people temp and use it to track their cycles and their doctors say its a valid way to do so. Your pre o temps are suggesting that your cycle is very dominated by progesterone which could mean your estrogen levels aren't triggering the FSH for follicle development. I don't agree with ff on the crosshairs because you're not really getting much of a temp shift. Your temp drops with a surge of estrogen but then seems to go back to where it was to start with. I think its worth seeing another doctor about. They could at least give you a diet/vitamin regiment to balance things out.


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay for the pos OPK Nichole! Did you BD?! 

Ash, any sign of O yet? What are your OPK's like today? 

Sandy, I too would disregard that. So many doctors encourage temping and consider it a very valid form of confirming O. 

AFM, We didn't BD the last two nights (right around O) because I keep falling asleep before OH could get into bed. I have just been so tired :/ Oh well. If we get preggo this month, yay, if not, onto the next. The chances of us getting a bfp this month were extremely slim anyways so I really didn't have much stock invested in this cycle. 

Happy Friday Ladies!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Not yet Amanda. DH doesn't wake up until around 2-3 in the afternoon. I might try to bd around then but I'm not worried about it.

Happy Friday!

DH and I are spending the day in San Francisco tomorrow. I really hope it doesn't rain like people are saying.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda, still negative ugh :?


----------



## HWPG

sandy, i think ashlee said it perfectly. you dont need to see post-O numbers in the 98's, but you do need to see a thermal shift, and i feel (by looking at your charts) that you are not getting enough oomph from ovulation. this could be what ashlee said (progesterone dominant follicular phase) or you could have an estrogen dominant luetal phase (not a "strong" ovulation). either way, temping is ages old, tried and true. if you love your dr, she needs to listen to your concerns, look at your chart (not dismiss it!), and have at least a plan for "in one month, in three months, in six months".


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, Have I missed it? Have you tested?


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Not yet Amanda. DH doesn't wake up until around 2-3 in the afternoon. I might try to bd around then but I'm not worried about it.
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> DH and I are spending the day in San Francisco tomorrow. I really hope it doesn't rain like people are saying.

Ugh-- Its yucky and foggy here today but hopefully it blows off. 


asmcsm said:


> Amanda, still negative ugh :?

blergh. Please O soon!


I hate office drama. its so stupid. Its Friday people, we should be getting along!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I am so glad to hear there's no bleeding!!! I hope it's taken care of itself :) although it sucks I'm glad you're still sick too lol and yes, I am gonna buy every kind of stretch mark cream and alternate them all day lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Hubby and I talked. I'm going to call and make an appointment to chat and ask for labs prior.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy that will make this so much easier, being able to rest easy!

And thanks Julie, I am so thankful for every hurl lol. I have been too tired to use my doppler lately, so the MS keeps me hopeful :)

AFM- Just won OSU tickets for the game tomorrow, umm I guess that makes me somewhat happy. Hubby and I can have a nice day before he goes to the chokey. Wtf this is just sick and twisted! His poor mother, had to cash out her 401k to post his bond. Freakin unbelieveable. I just don't know how I am supposed to prepare everything with no idea of how this year will end for us.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am going to keep positive that everything will work out Morgan. There is no way life has it out for you guys this bad. You guys will become closer and stronger from this. I always try to find the silver lining in any situation. Like when DH got cancer, the silver lining was it brought us so much closer together and got us back in our home town. He has a better job, we have a better quality life, etc. 

Any of you ladies get massages? I booked DH and I for our very first ones and I don't quite know what to expect. He needs to relax something fierce. He has been stressing himself out so bad he get nauseated.


----------



## frsttimemama

Okay so the plan is to draw something at CD21. Progesterone? I didn't ask because I'm thinking that's what it is. Then I have an appointment on October 11. That was the earliest. Hubby doesn't think anything is wrong, but understands that I need peace of mind. Until then, I'm going to write down my questions, temp, OPK, continue to eat healthy, and exercise.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I hope it all works our and I'm sure it will. I agree with Nichole.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you girls.. I just feel a bit like a zombie! Lol I'm sure you can understand.

And Sandy aren't you excited?! Lol my DH refused to believe that there was only a 12 hr range the egg lives in, they are so clueless!


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> Okay so the plan is to draw something at CD21. Progesterone? I didn't ask because I'm thinking that's what it is. Then I have an appointment on October 11. That was the earliest. Hubby doesn't think anything is wrong, but understands that I need peace of mind. Until then, I'm going to write down my questions, temp, OPK, continue to eat healthy, and exercise.

Probably progesterone. That's the day they had me go in last cycle but this time I am waiting until 7dpo. I think the plan you have is a great one. Keep us posted.


----------



## morganwhite7

That's in 2 days right Sandy?


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes, on Sunday. It does make me feel better that he doesn't think I'm crazy, just scared. And he hates Dr. Google ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

I feel like you ladies are right. I have said from Day 1 I wasn't sure.. and an annovulatory cycle would possibly explain spotting for 4 days last month, too.


----------



## HWPG

i have had TONS of massages.... ohhhh, i love them, i could get one every day. 
this is what to expect, from the places i have gone: they ask you if you have any problem areas or injuries. they ask how intense to push (if they dont ask this, you should specify. i like it hard (hehe), but others cant handle that). then they tell you to undress to your comfort level and lie down on the table (face up or face down). personally, i keep underwear on but take everything else off. even with underwear on, she kinda rolls it in and tucks the blanket into it when she gets to the butt cheek. it's a *little* disconcerting, but try your best not to be bashful because IT IS SO AWESOME. and they use oil, usually jojoba, so it's not like she's rubbing your skin raw or anything. i am booking OH and i an ocean side couples massage in Hawaii when we go (5 weeks!)
RR< i tested at 10dpo and bfn.


----------



## jury3

Morgan I really don't think anything will happen with it. He didn't do anything on purpose and that's just so absurd to even be charged with. Now that I think of it, I think I remember a change.org thing about a woman in a car accident in the snow that killed her two children. She was being charged as well. Just horrible. However, I love how you stay positive no matter what is happened or has happened :) You're my role model lol

Nichole-I love massages! You will check in. They will probably have you fill out some paper work about pains, surgeries, what type of massage you want, etc. For the actual massage they will take you to your room, leave while you undress and get under a blanket. The bed is usually warm so that's nice. They usually say to undress to what you are comfortable. I only leave on my underwear. They come back and massage your bod. Dw has been asked if she wanted her butt rubbed before, so don't let that catch you off guard lol The last one I did I just relaxed and did my best to enjoy and ended up dozing off. They are so nice...Did you get a room together? We've done that before. It's kind of nice to have your significant other in there I think.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah we will be in the same room. That's the only way DH was willing to get a massage. He is wary about letting another girl massage him. Like he is afraid I will be like CHEATER! or something :haha: I don't know if I will be comfortable with them rubbing my butt. Might say no to that one.


----------



## jury3

Lol I don't blame you, I've never been asked.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Julie, I just take it day by day. I have pretty tough skin by now lol.. don't have much of a choice. I just CAN'T WAIT for this baby.. I will feel so much better once I am not responsible to carry him/her anymore! This morning on the way to work we watched a man try to get over a lane during rush hour traffic, ended up RAMMING into stopped cars at ~60 mph, we saw 3 cars go flying I kid you not! Dh and I just boogied away, hearts a beating out of our chests. It was awfully scary, later I saw it on the news, a little boy died in his car seat. Ugh can't believe I had to witness that, but yeah.. S**t happens I guess, some shit is just extra awful. Like in our case, and theirs. 

It is a bit uncomfortable for me to be massaged also (I also HATE predicures and end up kicking the poor ladies when they tickle my feet!!), but totally well worth it. I got a "hot stone" massage on our cruise last year, it was heavenly. Def recommend trying! (Hmm and now you all are having me look into preggo massages, how nice would THAT feel!)


----------



## clynn11

Ash- the opks I have are clinical guard brand. Idk why since they come with my wondfo tests, but yeah :/


----------



## jury3

I have a gift card from my birthday for a massage, so I will be cashing that in during the pregnancy for sure! I'll save it for when I'm starting to get swollen and uncomfortable lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am a qualified beautician, I'm a Dental Nurse now but when I worked in beauty I never massaged butts! :lol:

Cracking open the red wine tonight, it worked last time so bring on my BFP!!


----------



## goldstns

I love massages! However I haven't gotten one since being preggo. When I was a runner (like 1/2 marathons and such), I LOVED the butt massages... it felt so good because it was so tight!


----------



## morganwhite7

Julie- That's what I'll do. I had terrible sciatic nerve pain last time too by the end, needed my back cracked like crazy but couldn't do it bc I was so huge! Lol. I also want to save my 3d ultrasound for when I CAN'T take it anymore! Kind of like a reward for making it so long.. We'll go sometime after 30 weeks to try and catch a glimpse of chubby cheeks in there! (the 3D appt includes a full 30 min video of them!!) I can't WAIT to see how everything goes for you with two, it's so intriguing to me! 

Cass- How was the BD timing this month?! 

BB- Good luck, I had a glass this month- the night before those two pink lines! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I feel a sense of relief that my Hubby is on board with going to talk to the doctor. He said he's not going with me this time, which will be a change, but maybe it will be good. I think a massage sounds wonderful! I have never had one. Maybe one of these days!


----------



## HWPG

my boyfriend is going away this weekend. he is the reason we eat healthy. 
with him being gone and me being an exercise psycho this week, i am going on a "food fest" - hehe. i was thinking a burger from DQ tonight for dinner (not 100% yet). breakfst tomorrow - panera bread bagel w/ cream cheese. dinner - applebees. sunday, whoopee pies. monday morning i might get an egg mcmuffin. and i'm having a salted caramel mocha latter and a pumpkin latte from starbucks at some point also. hellllooooo 20934802934 calories! yay! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

All of that sounds delish Mirolee!!


----------



## HWPG

i generally like to go to the dr by myself - i feel more comfortable, i ask more questions, i dont feel rushed/impatience exuding off of OH. sounds harsh, but the appt where we talked about next steps (IUI etc) he did come to. otherwise, i can go over charts and ask about my progesterone results 1 on 1.


----------



## HWPG

haha, thanks! i feel fat just reading it, but i'll spread it over 72 hours, so it's "OK", hehe.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi girls! Happy Friday to all of you!!!

Nothing new to report here. I am 5 DPO with no symptoms besides mild-moderate sore :holly:

Nichole, you will love the massages. As far as the butt massage, I would give it a try. I think I read somewhere that we have a lot of nerve endings on our tooshies so massages there feel amazing! If you don't want to let a stranger do it, have DH do it. It's very relaxing.

Morgan, I am so relieved to see how well you are handling all lf this. You are a very strong woman and I commend you for that! :flower:

Ash, nice to have you back girlie! :wave:

To all the pregger girls, enjoy every second of it! I am living vicariously through you! :hugs:

TWW ladies, we can do this!!! :loopy:


----------



## frsttimemama

I think that it may be beneficial to go by myself. I can ask more and he won't be like See? I told you you're fine type thing. Not in a bad way -- just like now you can relax! I will be interested to see my progesterone levels next week. Now if only I didn't have to wait so long for an appointment! She is a gyno/ob/fertility doctor so that makes me feel good, too. I'm glad we are finally doing something. I don't want to waste time.


----------



## RobertRedford

OH always rubs my butt after I run or work out too hard :) I don't know about someone else doing it though. 

Mirolee- yum! that all sounds amazing.


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee you have to try their cheese curds- little fried mozzarella balls, the ultimate treat! Lol I am a chicken basket/gravy fan myself.. we have one right down the street. I love Panera too lol that is my soul food, always so yum. I love their breadbowls and green tea!

Lol I'm hungry if you can't tell.. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I hate the thought of breadbowls -- soggy bread grosses me out! I do love DQ chicken baskets. The s'mores blizzard is wonderful, too!


----------



## morganwhite7

^Mmmm.. :) 

Lol woah there are SO many people viewing this thread right now!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi ladies. I'm back from holiday now and had a good time considering the bad start to the holiday. I am now going to be put under a specialist to see why the little babas aren't sticking. I just hope it's fixable.

Hope everyone is good and having lots of BD fun.

Morgan so sorry to read your news. That's awful and so wrong. They should be spending their time catching criminals not blaming an innocent father for an accident. Prayers for you hoping all this goes away soon xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Haha I call my lady bits tush!!


----------



## clynn11

BD timing was perfect! BD 5 days, 4 days, 2 days, and 1 days before and day of O. :) :) :)


----------



## clynn11

And I looooove bread bowls lol. DH and I went shopping last night and got some so we can make clam chowder and have it in the bread bowls. Yummmmm


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hooray for good timing bd Cassidy! :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

I think I need a new BBT thermometer though. Temp was really low and I KNOW that I o'd. My thermometer told me it's batteries are low too lol. Time for a new one!


----------



## RobertRedford

I would KILL for soup in a bread bowl. Everyone have an extra one for me please :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Woohoo Cass! Mine ran out too just this past month, only had a 4 month lifespan!

Lol it's payday, I am totally treating myself to Panera today just because you ppl are making my mouth water lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Cassidy! So hopeful for you.


----------



## HWPG

dead thermometer good luck charm?/???


----------



## clynn11

Oooo let's hope it's a sign ;) lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I like that idea/theory :)


----------



## prgirl_11

DH is having major pain from the stones now. Trying to help him feel relaxed.

AFM, lower back pain but that could just be my sucky couch.


----------



## prgirl_11

I feel almost like very, very, mild cramps. The kind I get about two days before AF (which is not due for another 10 days or so).


----------



## brunettebimbo

Pissed off. Hubby and I have shared a bottle of wine and he has fallen asleep! There goes my BD every day plan! :(


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> Pissed off. Hubby and I have shared a bottle of wine and he has fallen asleep! There goes my BD every day plan! :(

Wake him up with a nice surprise :winkwink:


----------



## HWPG

did you guys see the article where a woman put her 5 month old baby on a luggage conveyor belt - that was not moving at the time - and it started moving and the baby died?! i'm *pretty* sure those belts have like a gigilliion warnings that it could start up at any time. there was no where else to set the baby? the article said the dad was there - so what went wrong? of course i feel this is horrible but it seems like you dont put a baby on a conveyor belt, whether it's movign or not..... maybe it's just me.....


----------



## HWPG

BB, wake him up! or you could do a morning session ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> did you guys see the article where a woman put her 5 month old baby on a luggage conveyor belt - that was not moving at the time - and it started moving and the baby died?! i'm *pretty* sure those belts have like a gigilliion warnings that it could start up at any time. there was no where else to set the baby? the article said the dad was there - so what went wrong? of course i feel this is horrible but it seems like you dont put a baby on a conveyor belt, whether it's movign or not..... maybe it's just me.....

whoa i missed that one! that's terrible. common sense people!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm annoyed with him!! We can't do morning as our son is always up early. Means we've missed a day :( I could kick him!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm annoyed with him!! We can't do morning as our son is always up early. Means we've missed a day :( I could kick him!!

...that would work too! Lol! I'd be waking his butt up!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's usually out for the count once he's asleep :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Every other day is okay, too!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know but that hasn't worked for us upto now :( Hes really annoyed me. He know why we headed upstairs and still dropped off. He's usually sex mad. If it wasn't for TTC I would put him on a ban just for annoying me! :lol:


----------



## RobertRedford

an hour and 7 minutes until the weekend! 

Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## jury3

Morgan-30 minutes of seeing the baby! That's crazy! We prob won't do a 3D since we are trying to limit u/s (of course we'll see how that plan goes with twins...lol) plus we are trying to save some money up...

Mirolee-Hahaha! That's hilarious that you are pigging out while he's gone. I wish DW could make me eat healthier lol

And the conveyer belt? WTF?! How did that kill the baby? Were they not right there by it? How old was the baby? That's crazy!



Kiamaria83 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm back from holiday now and had a good time considering the bad start to the holiday. I am now going to be put under a specialist to see why the little babas aren't sticking. I just hope it's fixable.

Do you have an apt yet? I hope they get it figured out for you!



prgirl_11 said:


> AFM, lower back pain but that could just be my sucky couch.

That was basically my only sign that I could be preggers when I got my bfp...lower back pain and cramps kind of like I get right before or the day after AF starts. Hope it's a good sign for you!

Cassidy-I hope you're knocked up with all that awesome bd time!


----------



## asmcsm

Holy crap I am ready for the weekend. I've been too busy to come on today :(

Cassidy- this freakin better be your month! I'm so excited for you to test this month. The :witch: better stay far far away!


----------



## RobertRedford

Whoa, 3dpo and SOOO much creamy CM! Anyone else notice this?


----------



## asmcsm

I'm so jelly of everyone in the TWW :( I want to symptom spot TOOOOO!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm so jelly of everyone in the TWW :( I want to symptom spot TOOOOO!

no no you don't! It makes us crazzzzzyy


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jelly of everyone in the TWW :( I want to symptom spot TOOOOO!
> 
> no no you don't! It makes us crazzzzzyyClick to expand...

It's better than going crazy because I haven't O'ed yet :growlmad:


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jelly of everyone in the TWW :( I want to symptom spot TOOOOO!
> 
> no no you don't! It makes us crazzzzzyyClick to expand...
> 
> It's better than going crazy because I haven't O'ed yet :growlmad:Click to expand...

true.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I had some crazy creamy CM around 5 dpo the cycle I got the bfp...


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Amanda-I had some crazy creamy CM around 5 dpo the cycle I got the bfp...

Interesting. Thanks :) 

I swore that I wasn't going to symptom spot, get my hopes up, or even really consider myself "in" this cycle....and here I am, 3dpo googling CM at 3dpo.


----------



## NDTaber9211

brunettebimbo said:


> Pissed off. Hubby and I have shared a bottle of wine and he has fallen asleep! There goes my BD every day plan! :(

I wouldn't worry too much about it. I've been told by DH's urologist and my OB/GYN that bding every day actually makes conception harder. There is less sperm and they wont be as strong. Every other day is the way to go. 

I was able to get a bd in today too! I am so surprised since how much DH has been stressed and anxious. I pretty much woke him up and got down to business before he even had a chance to figure out what was going on lol. Hopefully I O tonight or tomorrow and can begin my TWW.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies. I get massages often, like once a week...kinda slowed down when I first found out I was preggo but I'm back on my once a week schedule. My insurance covers it. I haven't had an adjustment though. I'm going to wait till I'm in second tri for an adjustment. And I totally get butt naked and let them rub my butt lol. But I've been going there for over 4 years. Now that I'm preggo I only see my main girl bc I trust her. DH goes too but only sees the girls. He leaves his boxers on and has them rub his butt thru them. It's all about your comfort level though. I miss the heat....

Anybody here a fan of Rent? I'm watching it now. I've seen it a million times and I still love it


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies. I just want to add that butt massages are amazing! I had piriformis disorder from running (basically a chronic muscle spasm that sits on your sciatic nerve). My physical therapist would rub my booty cheek to relax the muscles and ease the spasm. It was the highlight of my week!


----------



## prgirl_11

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hey ladies. I get massages often, like once a week...kinda slowed down when I first found out I was preggo but I'm back on my once a week schedule. My insurance covers it. I haven't had an adjustment though. I'm going to wait till I'm in second tri for an adjustment. And I totally get butt naked and let them rub my butt lol. But I've been going there for over 4 years. Now that I'm preggo I only see my main girl bc I trust her. DH goes too but only sees the girls. He leaves his boxers on and has them rub his butt thru them. It's all about your comfort level though. I miss the heat....
> 
> Anybody here a fan of Rent? I'm watching it now. I've seen it a million times and I still love it

I haven't seen Rent but I'm watching "Marie Antoinette" for the millionth time LOL


----------



## asmcsm

Opks still negative ](*,):brat:


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm hanging out with Hubby this weekend.. fall cleaning... and working. But I can't complain too much -- busy is good. I can't wait to getbmy stuff figured out. Hubby doesn't buy into the temping. I don't know how to convince him! Suggestions?


----------



## prgirl_11

jury3 said:


> Morgan-30 minutes of seeing the baby! That's crazy! We prob won't do a 3D since we are trying to limit u/s (of course we'll see how that plan goes with twins...lol) plus we are trying to save some money up...
> 
> Mirolee-Hahaha! That's hilarious that you are pigging out while he's gone. I wish DW could make me eat healthier lol
> 
> And the conveyer belt? WTF?! How did that kill the baby? Were they not right there by it? How old was the baby? That's crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm back from holiday now and had a good time considering the bad start to the holiday. I am now going to be put under a specialist to see why the little babas aren't sticking. I just hope it's fixable.
> 
> Do you have an apt yet? I hope they get it figured out for you!
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, lower back pain but that could just be my sucky couch.Click to expand...
> 
> That was basically my only sign that I could be preggers when I got my bfp...lower back pain and cramps kind of like I get right before or the day after AF starts. Hope it's a good sign for you!
> 
> Cassidy-I hope you're knocked up with all that awesome bd time!Click to expand...


Julie, do you remember what DPO you were when you started having the back pain and cramps?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh sorry Ashlee! :hugs: They will be positive tomorrow I just know it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - I never talked to DH about my temps, opks, softcups or lifting my hips after bd etc...he knew "go time." Granted, he knew that I used opks and took my temp but he didnt really know what it all meant. I never left my opk sticks or HPTs out in the open. Then again I don't fart in front of him or stink up the bathroom around him. I just prefer to keep those things private. It was stressful enough on him to perform on command for the purpose of making a baby, not just sex. He knew about clomid obviously and all my fertility issues I just felt like it put even more pressure on him to talk to him about everything else. Part of that is prob the medical person in me. I would just temp anyways. I don't consider it hiding anything from DH, but when it comes to my body, I make the decisions. He doesn't understand things like that anyways


----------



## Disneybaby26

frsttimemama said:


> I'm hanging out with Hubby this weekend.. fall cleaning... and working. But I can't complain too much -- busy is good. I can't wait to getbmy stuff figured out. Hubby doesn't buy into the temping. I don't know how to convince him! Suggestions?

But him the "taking charge or your fertility" book, or "what to expect before you're expecting". Maybe some literature would help?


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-Hang in there, it will turn positive! 

Rachel-I LOVE RENT!!!! DW and I blast the Rent soundtrack on car trips. We went to New York and saw it off broadway... I cried it was so in your face and awesome. 



prgirl_11 said:


> Julie, do you remember what DPO you were when you started having the back pain and cramps?

It was 5dpo through 7dpo.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Don't watch it now! You'll cry the entire time. I'm pretty sure I teared up during the opening scene...


----------



## goldstns

i LOVE Rent!!!!!!!! My old roommate says when ever she hears/sees Rent it makes her think of me because of how much I watched it!


----------



## prgirl_11

DH is in so much pain and I feel so helpless to not be able to make him feel better. Not even the prescribed Narcotics are helping :-( He hasn't passed much of the stone fragments, just a tiny bit of gravel. His kidney, back, bladder and everything down there hurt. 

Sorry had to vent...


----------



## clynn11

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I hope he feels better soon. I understand about DH being in pain and not being able to do anything, it SUCKS. Stay strong <3


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry :( I know that must be hard...I hope it passes soon so he can start to feel better.


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks girls. Looks like the meds are starting to kick in. We might actually sleep tonight!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Try adding some ibuprofen or Tylenol, unless his pain meds have Tylenol in them...ask doc for toradol. Works wonders for kidney stone pain


----------



## prgirl_11

TTCaWee1 said:


> Try adding some ibuprofen or Tylenol, unless his pain meds have Tylenol in them...ask doc for toradol. Works wonders for kidney stone pain

The Toradol worked great yesterday (within 15 minutes!) They put some in his IV before he was discharged but they didn't prescribe him any. I'm just praying he recovers fast. We both hate taking meds, especially narcotics :-(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Poor DH hope he feels better soon!

AFM - No idea what my stupid body is doing! My temperature shot up today, CM turned to creamy and sorry for TMI but I'm constipated again!


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, hope your Hubby feels better soon.

Hubby and I had another long long talk and he wants me to chill out and wait. He feels like I visit Dr google too much. He's probably right. Lol. 

My temp climbed today and FF changed it's mind about crosshairs. And OvuFriend added them for the same day. Not sure whether to feel better or worse.


----------



## prgirl_11

Good morning girls! 

I barely slept last night. I hope this doesn't affect implantation :-(

Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't know why it would?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Marie-I don't think it would! 
Yay for all the girls who O'd.
AFM: It took me twenty minutes to catch up but oh well. Yesterday was awful! I tested today and bfn of course.


----------



## jury3

You're only 9dpo Katrina? Too early...lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think I am ten ticker is wrong but I give up for this cycle already.


----------



## frsttimemama

I also think 10 dpo being negative doesn't necessariky mean you're out. Sorry your day was lousy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yea I woke up with a bloody nose that should have been my sign that the day was not going to go as planned. :haha: My dad and I broke down with the trailer and a bull. Then we when I got the bull where he was going he jumped ship-well fence and two hours later he was finally somewhat corralled. I walked through soybeans for two hours.


----------



## asmcsm

WOOOHOOOO!!!! Finally got my positive OPK!!!!:wohoo::yipee::headspin::happydance:

So happy I got DH to BD last night lol


----------



## pdxmom

10 dpo...do u girls c wat I c?????this is smu


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> 10 dpo...do u girls c wat I c?????this is smu
> View attachment 675469

I see it! I see it! And I'm on my phone! Omfg! Yay Sonia!!! FRER!


----------



## pdxmom

Freaking the f out...at the clinic to get my progesterone blood work done...thankfully my dr put in an hcg quant trst too...lets c how tht turns out...too scared for a frer


----------



## Disneybaby26

SONIA!!!! I totally see it and I never see them!! FRER FRER FRER!! This is so it mama!! &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;

Ashlee- that's awesome!! I know the waiting is stressful!! SOOO excited for you!

Katrina- I'm so sorry you're feeling down hun, you're not out yet!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

pdxmom said:


> Freaking the f out...at the clinic to get my progesterone blood work done...thankfully my dr put in an hcg quant trst too...lets c how tht turns out...too scared for a frer

That's great that they're going to do a quant!! So exited for your results!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see it. Get a FRER!


----------



## frsttimemama

I see it and I never do! Yay!


----------



## asmcsm

Can't wait to hear HCG results!!!


----------



## clynn11

I see it too sonia!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## clynn11

and yaaaay for positive opk Ash!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls is it possible to O on CD11? A girl on another thread thinks I may have ovulated yesterday going off my temperature rise from last month


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls is it possible to O on CD11? A girl on another thread thinks I may have ovulated yesterday going off my temperature rise from last month

Yes, it is possible


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG Sonia!!!! I see it! This is it I just know it holy moly!!! :) :) :)
Hurry up w/ that quant!! ;)


----------



## goldstns

Sonia- YAY! I see it!


----------



## clynn11

Earliest i've O'd is CD11, but I normally O CD12 so it's definitely possible.


----------



## wavescrash

SONIA I SEE IT! 10dpo is the magic number! Yay! How soon until you get the results?


----------



## clynn11

The beginning of an awesome month of BFPs!!! Let's keep the trend going! Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I knew it Sonia!!! I totally knew you would get preggo this cycle since you have been so busy!! I say do a frer!!

And prgirl, the month I got my bfp, I was painting, bleaching, working nights and days, not sleeping, eating fast food and moved my entire house. And to think all the other months I was so careful. I think it happens when you least expect it. That being said, I used to want to punch people in the throat for saying that...but it happened for me


----------



## Kiamaria83

jury3 said:


> Morgan-30 minutes of seeing the baby! That's crazy! We prob won't do a 3D since we are trying to limit u/s (of course we'll see how that plan goes with twins...lol) plus we are trying to save some money up...
> 
> Mirolee-Hahaha! That's hilarious that you are pigging out while he's gone. I wish DW could make me eat healthier lol
> 
> And the conveyer belt? WTF?! How did that kill the baby? Were they not right there by it? How old was the baby? That's crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm back from holiday now and had a good time considering the bad start to the holiday. I am now going to be put under a specialist to see why the little babas aren't sticking. I just hope it's fixable.
> 
> Do you have an apt yet? I hope they get it figured out for you!
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, lower back pain but that could just be my sucky couch.Click to expand...
> 
> That was basically my only sign that I could be preggers when I got my bfp...lower back pain and cramps kind of like I get right before or the day after AF starts. Hope it's a good sign for you!
> 
> Cassidy-I hope you're knocked up with all that awesome bd time!Click to expand...

My appt is a week monday. Im really worried about it.

Thats awful about that baby. Apparently she had the baby in a sling and the pram was stuck, she tried to pull the pram off but the baby fell out and got trapped in the mechanism. It's so sad.

I love your scan piccy. Twins is jus amazing. What a gift. X


----------



## jury3

SONIA!!!!!!! I SEE THAT LINE LOUD AND CLEAR!!!! LOL I am so freaking excited for you! This is totally going to be your rainbow baby!!!! So excited!!!! Congrats! FRER!!!!!!!!!

Ashlee-Yay for pos opk! I told you it would come!


----------



## Kiamaria83

prgirl_11 said:


> Thanks girls. Looks like the meds are starting to kick in. We might actually sleep tonight!

Ahh kidney stones are the worst. I had them once and someone told me to guzzle cranberry juice. It really helped me. X


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee, have you tested again???? lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-I see it! I am so glad you tested today! Frer time! 
AFM: thanks girls, I know I am not out until af shows but it still was a little disheartening.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hubby is too tired to :sex: again :cry: I just want to kick him!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB-I would give him caffeine for dinner. Or wake him up in the middle of the night.


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's pissing me off!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

brunettebimbo said:


> He's pissing me off!!

I don't blame you, id be pissed too! Hopefully he'll come around!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He best had or I'm just gonna jump him whilst he's a sleep! He's usually sex mad but typically the time I need him to be he's not! If I haven't Od already he's not doing overtime next week, we are not missing O because he's too tired!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like I may have to root out the sexy lingerie....................


----------



## Cowgirl07

Go for the sexy lingerie!


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> Looks like I may have to root out the sexy lingerie....................

What about a viagra ? You could pop one in his drink. Although you would prob be at it all night after that lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

He had a menhancer last night and still fell asleep!


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks girls... im quite freaked out honestly....its like my heart is beating outa my chest wondering if this is true or not....have to wait till monday for the results tho ](*,) ....alll of a sudden i feel conscious while working around the house with the inlaws  hubby totally sees the line too ...keeps coming to the kitchen and whispers in my ear to sit ...hehehe ...very diff now to go on knowing i may be knocked up :winkwink: and yet totally going about doin everything normally :haha:


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> He had a menhancer last night and still fell asleep!

They are bloody useless at times aren't they ! They always seem to want it at the wrong time of the month. I think you need to go 50 shades of grey on him.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what he said "tie me up and I'll come to bed" Why the hell should I make all the effort!? I've just stuck on a corset and sexy knickers and all it results in is a frigging pillow fight. He's that tired yet I'm the one upstairs and he's the one sat downstairs watching TV. It's only 9.30pm! I'm actually going to get dressed and go for a walk to clear my head. When AF arrives this cycle he can have the brunt of my anger for being such a tit!


----------



## prgirl_11

I love checking in and finding good news!

Sonia, congratulations doll!!! Woohoo!!!!! So happy for you!! :yipee:

Ash, finally OD !!! Get busy lady!! :happydance:

AFM, 6 DPO... I had slight nausea this morning and I'm breaking out. Lower back pain is less than yesterday and cramps are gone. 

*As far as my previous question, I asked because I had read that for successful implantation it was important to get adequate sleep.

Hubby was up all night in excruciating pain but around 10:30am he passed a 5mm kidney stone! It seems his procedure wasn't able to fully blast the 8mm stone completely into sand particles and left a pretty big piece. I think it's safe to say that the worst is over. And all it took was a natural remedy I gave him: 2 ounces of pure lemon juice and 2 ounces of olive oil, mixed well and drink a little at a time. 24 hours later that thing was out!

Kidney stone picture below!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ouch that looks painful! Glad he's feeling better :)


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> Ouch that looks painful! Glad he's feeling better :)

Yes, he is thanks! Still sore but definitely better! It's amazing how such a tiny little thing can cause someone to land in the ER and have such intense pains.


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> That's what he said "tie me up and I'll come to bed" Why the hell should I make all the effort!? I've just stuck on a corset and sexy knickers and all it results in is a frigging pillow fight. He's that tired yet I'm the one upstairs and he's the one sat downstairs watching TV. It's only 9.30pm! I'm actually going to get dressed and go for a walk to clear my head. When AF arrives this cycle he can have the brunt of my anger for being such a tit!

It annoys me when they do this. Timing is everything yet sometimes they are just "too tired" my hubby is the same. Always seems to want it at the beginning of my cycle but when it matters he moans that he's tired of all the sex or wants to watch tv. When are u due to O ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know which is why we are meant to be at least every other day. He fell asleep last night too. I'm so angry with him :cry:


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> I don't know which is why we are meant to be at least every other day. He fell asleep last night too. I'm so angry with him :cry:

I would def go for the attack approach then. That's what I did last month. I had to make all the effort. You would think I was asking him for the world with the look on his face. All he could say was. "Not again". We bd'd 4 days before then 1 day before and 1 day after and I got a bfp. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage a week later but those timings worked. We also only did it at night as I have a toddler so dont get time in the day.


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's snoring and I'm crying! I kinda don't want to pounce. Why should he get it all when he clearly can't be arsed!


----------



## asmcsm

BB- I know how you feel. I had a complete breakdown the other night because I tried to seduce DH and didn't seem to be getting anywhere. He told me it was because he seen so tired from work, but you know how emotional we get around o, I basically went to the room and was bawling. He came in and I told him that I'm tired of always being the one that has to initiate and that sometimes it would be nice if he did so I didn't feel like he was jut trying to placate me. We ended up having makeup sex and it was probably the best we've had in a while.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ouch that looks like it hurt! 
Sonia-that is so cute! 
AFM: My hormones are in full swing today. Goodness pms is kicking in early


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> He's snoring and I'm crying! I kinda don't want to pounce. Why should he get it all when he clearly can't be arsed!

Ahh I feel for you. It's so emotional every month. We have had several rows and I have ended up in the spare room crying myself to sleep. You're not alone on this. I think most women ttc face the same with their OH. They are just different creatures to us and dont get it at times. Get yourself a massive choccy bar and some wine. Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Men suck :( Well in the 2WW he can kiss my arse if he thinks he's getting anything. I have cried on and off all week since finding out my friend is pregnant. I was putting out all the stops this month but he doesn't seem to care like I do. I'm actually laid in bed next to him snoring thinking how I can accidentally wake him up! :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB-I can think of some nice and not so nice ways!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I think the only way I'm gonna get :sex: is by waking him with a BJ!! I really don't want to, he doesn't deserve one BUT a girls got to do what a girls got to do to get those spermies! :lol:


----------



## asmcsm

Oh I've definitely used that trick more than once lol! You're right, you gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## HWPG

Cassidy....no. Not til Monday....


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> :lol: I think the only way I'm gonna get :sex: is by waking him with a BJ!! I really don't want to, he doesn't deserve one BUT a girls got to do what a girls got to do to get those spermies! :lol:

Hahaha you go girl. As much as you will want to bite it off just think of the little baba you want. I would def be a little heavy handed during the bd. ;-)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-FX for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I win, I win! Hahaha. BJ, climb on, grab my rabbit ears, get myself off which drives him wild then I get what I need! :rofl:


----------



## frsttimemama

So excited for you Sonia!

Marie, glad that bad boy is Putts there! Hopefully now Hubby will feel better!

Ashlee yay for + opks!

My opk was totally negative this morning and totally positive this afternoon! Yay! 
:) BD today before I knew, last night, Wednesday and Sunday. Hope that this egg is better than last month and my BD bases are covered.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for +OPK :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB Poor fella :haha:
Sandy-Yay for positive opk! Bd looks good!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Served him right for falling asleep :lol:
A girls got to do what a girls got to do :rofl:


----------



## HWPG

BB, hilarious and awesome!


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> I win, I win! Hahaha. BJ, climb on, grab my rabbit ears, get myself off which drives him wild then I get what I need! :rofl:

Get him girl! :happydance:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol I was gonna suggest a bj then I got caught up. Defo the way to go. I don't think any man can resist a bj...


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> I win, I win! Hahaha. BJ, climb on, grab my rabbit ears, get myself off which drives him wild then I get what I need! :rofl:

Lmao! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I agree!! It worked anyway. He's now snoring again! :lol: I'm off to sleep now girls, bum of pillow and no doubt dreaming of pregnancy again! Those dreams suck when you wake up to reality! Night night :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Night BB!


----------



## RobertRedford

Lmao BB! Get it get it!! 

Yay for pos opk ash!! 

And SONIA!! WOOHOOO


Lazy day over here. Staying off BnB if I can help it :)


----------



## prgirl_11

You know I was just thinking, as much as I want a baby (SO, SO, SO BAD!!!), I've never had a dream of having my own. I've never dreamt I was pregnant, never dreamt I was giving birth or holding my child. This makes me sad :-( Even if it's just in a dream, I'd like to see myself as a mommy. You would think that with how much TTC consumes my life that I would've had at least one dream by now.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia - I NEED you to pee on an FRER before Monday!!!!! I bed DH will go get you one! Or you could go get one and pee on it in the store bathroom!!! Then you won't have to do it at home!!!!!!!:test::test:


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sonia - I NEED you to pee on an FRER before Monday!!!!! I bed DH will go get you one! Or you could go get one and pee on it in the store bathroom!!! Then you won't have to do it at home!!!!!!!:test::test:

LOL! We're probably all guilty of considering doing that! 

Sonia, Im going to need you to pee on a FRER before monday, too!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha, I've done it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-please I will send you the one I have left!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, I didn't until I was pregnant. I'm not now either. Maybe our subconscious wants a break!:)

I'm in the same boat as last
month as far as OPKs positive 3-4 days later than temping is thinking. Gotta go with the Opks I think? I'm not expecting anything so I'm gonna try not to symptom spot or get my hopes up. Hubby and I talked for a long long time and agree to disagree on temping. Lol. He feels like if it happens now, great, but if my body wants to wait 6 or9 months because of all its been through, he'll worry in March.


----------



## jury3

BB-LOL Do what you gotta do girl!!! Glad your plan worked!



frsttimemama said:


> My opk was totally negative this morning and totally positive this afternoon! Yay!
> :) BD today before I knew, last night, Wednesday and Sunday. Hope that this egg is better than last month and my BD bases are covered.

Yay!!!!




prgirl_11 said:


> You know I was just thinking, as much as I want a baby (SO, SO, SO BAD!!!), I've never had a dream of having my own. I've never dreamt I was pregnant, never dreamt I was giving birth or holding my child. This makes me sad :-( Even if it's just in a dream, I'd like to see myself as a mommy. You would think that with how much TTC consumes my life that I would've had at least one dream by now.

Before being pregnant I only had maybe one dream that I was pregnant. Even being pregnant I've only had one dream about it.

Sonia-Seriously, FRER!!! I can't wait until Monday!

So the dream I just mentioned was a few nights ago. First I dreamed that I could feel the baby moving around, then I could see by belly poke out. Mind you that is with my current belly, so not looking pregnant at all really. Then all of a sudden I could see the tiniest little hands and feet pushing out...it was cool but kind of creepy!
Then I had a dream that my belly button started poking out (I think bc Waves had just posted a pic and complained about her belly button poking out so early), but mine was this gigantic, dark brown....picture a mole the size of a waffle cone...it was so gross! That's the only preggo dream I've had since being preggo lol


----------



## HWPG

I dream very vividly to begin with, and I've had several dreams of my chlid(ren). I can see them so clearly.....


----------



## prgirl_11

HWPG said:


> I dream very vividly to begin with, and I've had several dreams of my chlid(ren). I can see them so clearly.....

What's funny is three different people have had dreams of me having my baby girl. The first time was a girl from my church back around 2008. I would love to see my babies in my dreams! Maybe tonight...<3


----------



## pdxmom

U girls r defenitely not helping my will power :haha: its already 8pm here so dono if me or dh will go out for get some...huh lets c...:winkwink:


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee i hope hope hope u catch tht egg....yaayy for a pos opk...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies! Quick pit stop while celebrating hubbys b-day. 

I TOTALLY SEE IT TOO SONIA! FRER! FRER! FRER!

I swear I need to do the next thread or something. It seems to be the good luck charm.

I don't think I've ovulated which has me aggravated. I want all the best swimmers there when the egg drops and the longer it takes, the less that will be there waiting. Hopefully I am wrong and I'll have a temp jump tomorrow.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, didn't you get a positive opk? Bet you get your spike tomorrow! Hope I do, too! Fx for us both!

Getting a blood test tomorrow on CD 21. Not sure what it should show exactly since temps and opks are disagreeing, as usual lol. We shall see! At least it's something.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Sonia! I hope so too! You have to go get an FRER tomorrow :) we're all peer pressuring you lol

Nichole I think you'll get a temp rise tomorrow. I usually get 2 days of positive opks. Got my FX that you and I will wake up with nice high temps!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah I got a pos opk but that can just mean my body is gearing up to ovulate, not that I actually am. I do think I am ovulating just can't tell if it is today or tomorrow.


----------



## clynn11

Another vote here for FRER.

I am EXHAUSTED. There was this town thing called beef N brew where all of the local businesses serve alcohol and beef appetizers to those why buy wrist bands, we served Lagunitas alcohol at our work and I am BEAT! So many people, most of them wasted. Didn't sit down once and my back has been killing me ALL day! Also had some EWCM today which is a little weird.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia are you at least going to test again in the morning with an IC? Oh and btw, you have PLENTY of time left tonight!!!!


----------



## clynn11

As for dreams, I have dreams of getting two lines on an hpt ALL the freaking time, but never have had a dream of my big belly, I had a dream I was holding my baby once but when I went to look at his/her face I woke up. All of my family members have been telling me they're having dreams i'm pregnant... hopefully it will happen soon.


----------



## pdxmom

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sonia are you at least going to test again in the morning with an IC? Oh and btw, you have PLENTY of time left tonight!!!!

yup will surely test with an ic tomorrow morning....praying to c some progression [-o&lt; i think i also have a clear blue blue dye one...maybe ill test with tht too :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Temp even lower today so my chart is going to say I Oed on cd20. That's later then when I wasn't on Clomid. I was always cd 19. Maybe I can get her to up my dosage next cycle. I am trying not to be mad but Oing late makes my bd days not as good. I worked so hard to get dh to bd.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry Nichole.. This crap sucks. Once more tonight and you'll be good! Don't let it ruin your day! :hugs:

Also :hugs: to Mirolee. You are not broken, it will happen someday. It is possible, and it will. Thinking of you!

Can't wait for Sonia's tests.

AFM- DH is going to post bail tomorrow, will not have to stay the night.. Praise God.

And my MS is killin' meh! Lol so strong these last few days. Happy 9 weeks to me


----------



## prgirl_11

Girls, I am so frustrated. Today I am 7/8 DPO. I decided I was going to test early to catch and track any CP. Well, this morning I got another faint line on an IC. I was like "Whaaa...?" I really woke up then. I dipped another IC, another faint positive. Both within the five minute read time. Then I dipped a wondfo, nothing. Now I am thinking that the ICs are faulty. I have had cramping and lower back pain since 5 DPO so I guess it could have been implantation... ?

I've attached a pic but you know how hard these faint lines are to see on camera. 

I'm thinking about just paying $50 and getting an hCG quantitative tomorrow. What do you think? Is it worth it or do you think it's probably just faulty tests?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh, turned up at the in laws to a baby and a pregnant 16 year old. Nice one!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Which brand are they Hun?


----------



## prgirl_11

It's the ones that come with Fertibella supplements. 

I don't think they are BFPs. Well, not after reading this.... 
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a29136607/fertibella_hpts

I think it's safe to say that I do not yet have a BFP. And, that would also explain last month. I tested with these same tests last month and got the faint BFPs. The good news is that instead of three chemical pregnancies, it seems I only had two.

I have thrown out the remaining Fertibella freebie tests and will test with wondfo's from now on and confirm with FR. 

What a load of dog poo. :-(


----------



## brunettebimbo

O Hugs Hun. I hate ICs. I won't be using them again. FX you get your BFP soon!


----------



## asmcsm

Nichole- I feel your pain...my temp dipped today too and opk still positive.Icant BD anymore, my poor vajay feels broken lol. I hope you still catch that eggie!

Morgan-glad your hubby won't have to stay overnight.

Marie- I definitely think that those tests just suck and we're playing tricks on you. The wondfos are the most sensitive ICs and didn't pick it up.

Bb-sorry you got stuck in that situation :? Totally sucks

Sonia! Wake up and:test:


----------



## prgirl_11

What's crazy is that, supposedly, the Fertibella freebies detect 0.125 hCG. I mean, seriously?! Even a non-pregnant woman has those levels! Ridiculous!


----------



## pdxmom

Ok ladies so here's this mornings test...with wondfo

I think it's darker than ydays fmu but will check with
Smu also :) Happy Sunday


----------



## prgirl_11

pdxmom said:


> Ok ladies so here's this mornings test...with wondfo
> View attachment 675757
> 
> I think it's darker than ydays fmu but will check with
> Smu also :) Happy Sunday

Congratulations Sonia! It looks darker!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Sonia! Looks darker to me!:happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations! :happydance: I need to get me a turn of starting a thread! :lol:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia- looks darker for sure!! You're preggo momma!!!

Ashlee- look on the bright side...now you'll have three solid bd days in instead of the one missing day leading up to O... :) I feel your vajayjay pain but it will be worth it!!! One last night, you can doooo it!!


----------



## HWPG

Congrats Sonia! Did someone already call October? Cause I'm due up at some point..... I have some seniority I need to throw around! Hehe.


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Sonia- looks darker for sure!! You're preggo momma!!!
> 
> Ashlee- look on the bright side...now you'll have three solid bd days in instead of the one missing day leading up to O... :) I feel your vajayjay pain but it will be worth it!!! One last night, you can doooo it!!

There's just no way. It hurt to take the softcup out :? I'd probably cry, it hurts that much. I think its because of the 3 days in a row then 2days in a row after one day break, plus my cm hasn't been as good this cycle. Normally this doesn't happen.


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Sonia- looks darker for sure!! You're preggo momma!!!
> 
> Ashlee- look on the bright side...now you'll have three solid bd days in instead of the one missing day leading up to O... :) I feel your vajayjay pain but it will be worth it!!! One last night, you can doooo it!!
> 
> There's just no way. It hurt to take the softcup out :? I'd probably cry, it hurts that much. I think its because of the 3 days in a row then 2days in a row after one day break, plus my cm hasn't been as good this cycle. Normally this doesn't happen.Click to expand...

Ugh, you poor thing!! Maybe some Preseed? Or a bj and hop on at the last second?? ;) hehe


----------



## brunettebimbo

Help him get really close then do the deed very last minute?


----------



## asmcsm

I might try later tonight if it starts to feel a little better but we've bd'd 5 out of the last7 days so I'm sure I'd be fine if we didn't


----------



## Disneybaby26

So I just had breakfast with my best friend since I was 3, who I never told about my MC bc we have separate friends and they were buying a house at the time so I hadn't seen her. DHs mom happened to be best friends with her other friends mother. Come to find out my MIL told her friend, who told her daughter, who told my friend. So now my friend confronts me with tears in her eyes about the whole thing and why I never came to her etc so I spent the while breakfast rehashing my MC. Awesome. I'm so mad at my MIL, it's none of her business to talk to people about things like that and now of course DH is mad at get but it started a fight between us as well...fantastic.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh how frustrating Kara. I get it though, my MIL likes to talk too, she told people i was preggo even though i had said we werent telling yet so I already told DH we won't be telling her about my next BFP until at least 12 weeks if we can help it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O that sucks :( Hope your ok!


----------



## clynn11

Sonia, definitely darker!!! First tweak is for you. That is one bright, beautiful line for it being a wondfo and only 10 and 11dpo! YAY! That's one sticky bean! Your rainbow baby <3

Ash- sorry for the pain, but it'll be worth it when you see that BFP! You've got your bases covered :thumbup:

Marie- I actually see a shadow line on all three, second tweak is for you :flower:

Kara- That's some bullshit, I hate that. Especially when it comes to such a sensitive, personal subject like your MC! Ugh. That's why i'm scared to tell my mom when I get pregnant, she'll promise not to say anything but will get so excited she'll end up telling people. I really don't want to tell ANYONE other than close family until after 12ish weeks. :hugs: Sorry you had to deal with that hun.
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Sonia!!!!!!! I say move up to a digi! Skip the frer


----------



## brunettebimbo

I keep thinking your talking to me when you say BB! :lol:


----------



## clynn11

Oops! I wrote the wrong name  lol Sorry love!


----------



## clynn11

But your BD timing is freaking awesome BB! Lol. I wish I could get DH to BD that much! I totally have the higher sex drive in the relationship lol :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Cassidy. I think so too. Got my FX extra tight this month. Ready to see those pretty pink lines.

Sonia I agree with Rachel DIGI!!!


----------



## clynn11

Pfffft Nichole did you see that link I posted??? You are definitely not out hun, even if you don't get another BD in! :hugs:

4dpo today. 10 days until testing day if AF doesn't show! Lol trying to stick to it ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

clynn11 said:


> But your BD timing is freaking awesome BB! Lol. I wish I could get DH to BD that much! I totally have the higher sex drive in the relationship lol :haha:

He usually has the highest but he's been doing overtime so is knackered. I had to steal it last night......you might have read a few pages back :rofl:


----------



## NDTaber9211

pdxmom said:


> Ok ladies so here's this mornings test...with wondfo
> View attachment 675757
> 
> I think it's darker than ydays fmu but will check with
> Smu also :) Happy Sunday

AHH CONGRATS SONIA! So excited for the Frer!



asmcsm said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Sonia- looks darker for sure!! You're preggo momma!!!
> 
> Ashlee- look on the bright side...now you'll have three solid bd days in instead of the one missing day leading up to O... :) I feel your vajayjay pain but it will be worth it!!! One last night, you can doooo it!!
> 
> There's just no way. It hurt to take the softcup out :? I'd probably cry, it hurts that much. I think its because of the 3 days in a row then 2days in a row after one day break, plus my cm hasn't been as good this cycle. Normally this doesn't happen.Click to expand...

I might try the softcup method tonight. I just cant BD. I am too freaking sore.



Disneybaby26 said:


> So I just had breakfast with my best friend since I was 3, who I never told about my MC bc we have separate friends and they were buying a house at the time so I hadn't seen her. DHs mom happened to be best friends with her other friends mother. Come to find out my MIL told her friend, who told her daughter, who told my friend. So now my friend confronts me with tears in her eyes about the whole thing and why I never came to her etc so I spent the while breakfast rehashing my MC. Awesome. I'm so mad at my MIL, it's none of her business to talk to people about things like that and now of course DH is mad at get but it started a fight between us as well...fantastic.

That is such BS. That was your business to tell and yours alone. This kind of thing is the reason why I hate gossip. 

AFM- OPK STILL POSITIVE! ](*,):hissy: Like blazing positive. I've never had 3 days of positive opks. I always had 2 and ovulated on the second one. Always day 19 except when it was cd 18 from clomid. I am so upset right now. I am going to e-mail my doctor tomorrow if I don't have my damn temp rise. I am really going to push for 100mg of clomid next round. Gah I'm so mad at my body right now. I think its because I've probably gained weight and its messing my body up. We have been non stop celebrating for 2 months now and celebrating in my family means food. I just want to ovulate!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nichole it doesn't matter if you are still getting positives you may have just had a high surge. It is the surge in lh that causes the egg to burst out. I always had days of blazing positives. Put the pee sticks down lol.


----------



## HWPG

Sorry, I have to disagree on this one. I had a cycle with two weeks of pos opks without ovulating. Nichole, I think you should continue temping and opk-ing because if you need to argue for a higher dose of clomid, you'll have something to back it up with. I was put on 100mg from the first cycle because I showed that I was having surges without ovulating. (ttc, NOT dissing you, just coming from a different p.o.v)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm hoping my low temp today was ovulation indicator. I am definitely bringing it up to my doctor. Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------



## RobertRedford

Sonia, get a dang FRER! You're preggo, lady!

Ash, you poor thing! You've BD'd a ton, so I think you're safe!

Nichole, UGH! Frustrating! I would just keep BD'ing to be safe !:) 

Kara, SO frustrating. It was none of her business to tell, and its such a personal matter! No one needs to know about that unless you want them to know. Sorry hun! :hugs: How are you feeling? Hows the MS?

Cassidy, when are you going to start testing? I am so happy for you and your BD'ing timing this cycle! 

Morgan, yay for hubs not having to spend the night. I hope this all gets resolved quickly.

AFM, Symptom spotting like CRAZY although I know its too early. I can't seem to stay away from tests. I only have 1 FRER and I am trying to convince myself not to use it until AF is late. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## Kiamaria83

prgirl_11 said:


> Girls, I am so frustrated. Today I am 7/8 DPO. I decided I was going to test early to catch and track any CP. Well, this morning I got another faint line on an IC. I was like "Whaaa...?" I really woke up then. I dipped another IC, another faint positive. Both within the five minute read time. Then I dipped a wondfo, nothing. Now I am thinking that the ICs are faulty. I have had cramping and lower back pain since 5 DPO so I guess it could have been implantation... ?
> 
> I've attached a pic but you know how hard these faint lines are to see on camera.
> 
> I'm thinking about just paying $50 and getting an hCG quantitative tomorrow. What do you think? Is it worth it or do you think it's probably just faulty tests?

I see a very faint line . Thats exactly what I got about 10 dpo. I then bought a clearblu digital test which can detect 5 days before af is due and it was a bfp. I also had backache, cramps and quite a bit of creamy cm. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## prgirl_11

Kiamaria83 said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I am so frustrated. Today I am 7/8 DPO. I decided I was going to test early to catch and track any CP. Well, this morning I got another faint line on an IC. I was like "Whaaa...?" I really woke up then. I dipped another IC, another faint positive. Both within the five minute read time. Then I dipped a wondfo, nothing. Now I am thinking that the ICs are faulty. I have had cramping and lower back pain since 5 DPO so I guess it could have been implantation... ?
> 
> I've attached a pic but you know how hard these faint lines are to see on camera.
> 
> I'm thinking about just paying $50 and getting an hCG quantitative tomorrow. What do you think? Is it worth it or do you think it's probably just faulty tests?
> 
> I see a very faint line . Thats exactly what I got about 10 dpo. I then bought a clearblu digital test which can detect 5 days before af is due and it was a bfp. I also had backache, cramps and quite a bit of creamy cm. Fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...




clynn11 said:


> Sonia, definitely darker!!! First tweak is for you. That is one bright, beautiful line for it being a wondfo and only 10 and 11dpo! YAY! That's one sticky bean! Your rainbow baby <3
> 
> Ash- sorry for the pain, but it'll be worth it when you see that BFP! You've got your bases covered :thumbup:
> 
> Marie- I actually see a shadow line on all three, second tweak is for you :flower:
> 
> Kara- That's some bullshit, I hate that. Especially when it comes to such a sensitive, personal subject like your MC! Ugh. That's why i'm scared to tell my mom when I get pregnant, she'll promise not to say anything but will get so excited she'll end up telling people. I really don't want to tell ANYONE other than close family until after 12ish weeks. :hugs: Sorry you had to deal with that hun.

Thanks for the tweak Cassidy! It's weird b/c I can clearly see something on the pink wondfo in the tweak but in real life nothing :-( Only time will tell. Thanks again! You rock! :flower:

Kiamaria, I hope it happens!! <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls with older children please can you take a look at this thread for me?https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-going-crack-up-any-useful-advice-please.html


----------



## Disneybaby26

RobertRedford said:


> Sonia, get a dang FRER! You're preggo, lady!
> 
> Ash, you poor thing! You've BD'd a ton, so I think you're safe!
> 
> Nichole, UGH! Frustrating! I would just keep BD'ing to be safe !:)
> 
> Kara, SO frustrating. It was none of her business to tell, and its such a personal matter! No one needs to know about that unless you want them to know. Sorry hun! :hugs: How are you feeling? Hows the MS?
> 
> Cassidy, when are you going to start testing? I am so happy for you and your BD'ing timing this cycle!
> 
> Morgan, yay for hubs not having to spend the night. I hope this all gets resolved quickly.
> 
> AFM, Symptom spotting like CRAZY although I know its too early. I can't seem to stay away from tests. I only have 1 FRER and I am trying to convince myself not to use it until AF is late. We'll see how that goes...

Feeling okay, thank you for asking!! MS got really bad Thursday and Friday but has been manageable yesterday and today. We leave for Florida tomorrow so hopefully it stays dull for our vacation! We have a scan at 3:30 tomorrow right before we leave for the airport so I'm really looking forward to that!

Hoping your symptoms are all good news and that FRER is nice and positive when you do decide to use it!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

SONIA - You are pregnant mama!!! Congrats!!!!

BB - Sorry if I missed, how old is your son?


----------



## brunettebimbo

He will be 3 in October :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Wow was able to get a bd in!


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Wow was able to get a bd in!

Looks like you and DH are determined :happydance: 

Woohoo!!! On a mission!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah I agree ESP if no temp rise to confirm. I guess I misread it


----------



## frsttimemama

Sonia, that's awesome. Definitely looks darker to me! :)

Morgan, thinking of you. Hoping things work out well.

Kara, I would be furious. I'm sorry you had to deal with that. 

Marie, I'm so sorry. How awful. I hope you get your BFP. I can't believe those would be so faulty! :(

Afm, opk maybe looks a tad lighter today. Maybe. Temp dipped. Tons of watery CM. Gonna try to get another BD in. Had my blood drawn. Hubby was glad. Said he cant handle another month of my crazy.. lol. Poor guy! Not expecting results til Tuesday though. Just kinda.. waiting. Very busy. Trying to get ready to have a garage sale next weekend. Spent time with Hubby. Got a nap yesterday, slept in today.. gotta work tonight. Busy is good. Helps not thinking about TTC almost constantly. Glad for the first day of Fall today, too!


----------



## jury3

Sonia that is darker than my ic at 12 and 13 dpo! I agree about skipping to a digi.....


----------



## VivianJean

holy shit what have i missed???

SONIA!!! DIGI DIGI DIGI DOOOO IT.

Im in Boulder. It's overwhelming. Got in a car accident on Fri before my interview not bad but enough to shake me up. Douche bag was on his cell.

Nailed the interview... DH is going to call bullsh!t at work on his boss and see about getting her to commit to a managerial track asap. 

I need to decide if I'm calling bullsh!t on LA and basically putting all my eggs in one basket (no joke intended).

Looking at houses in Denver ;)

Went bathroom - some color on the paper... day 25 I havent been temping because i forgot my BBT but if its my AF then I'm on track maybe a 29-30ish day cycle (AKA NORMAL)... 

I'm going to go back and read read read... Ash, great to see you again, sorry about your vijayjay, Clyn (HUGS), Nichole - great work on the BD and sorry about the stupid cycle situation :(

x


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia said she'd post a SMU.. She must be good at holding it!! :)

Nichole- woohoo on the BD, now sit back and relax and let them go to work! I sometimes got like 5 day of pos OPKs also, when I was having cd18-20 O's.

Sandy- awesome can't wait for Tuesday.. Sounds like you covered your bases too!

Julie- had 3 plates of Cracker Barrel this morning and thought of you! ;)

And HI! Amelia glad to hear from you!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

How's everything going with you Morgan?

Good luck with everything Amelia!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Amelia!

:happydance: hubby was up for :sex: tonight! According to FF my fertile days should start tomorrow and O on Thursday so busy week for us!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I cant wait to see my results, either! I'm ready to know what the heck is going on. 

Amelia, sounds like you have a good plan!

Hope you pregnant ladies are feeling/doing well!

AFM, got a BD in before I have to head to work. I think my bases are covered. BD today, yesterday, Friday, Wednesday, & Sunday, with positive OPK's yesterday and today. FX, but still not expecting much.


----------



## clynn11

Amelia :hugs: Sorry you got in an accident hun, glad you're okay- and happy you're home with hubby! I know you'll make the right decision with whatever you choose, hoping you see a BFP!!!! 

YAY to everyone getting their BD timing in!!! We're kicking some ass ladies!


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- i'm seriously trying not to test until AF is late. So like night of 14dpo/morning of 15dpo. I'm over over analyzing every evap line and indent! Lol


----------



## goldstns

Sonia- Congrats!!!!

Morgan- Thinking about you today girl!

Mirolee- October is all you.

Amilia- if you need a good real estate agent let me know. I LOVE mine! Glad you did well at the interview.


----------



## pdxmom

Hey so here r the tests..topmost is ydays darkest test middle one is fmu and bottom smu after 1.5hrs hold


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia- chart, tests, everything looks great!!! When will you get you beta results?


----------



## clynn11

I second all of the above! So stoked for you Sonia. Maybe a chance for twins as well?!?! lol


----------



## asmcsm

Those wondfos are pretty dark for 10-11dpo! Super excited for you!


----------



## asmcsm

Amelia-good to have you back! Was wondering where you've been te last few days. Sorry about the cr accident :? Hoping everything works out for you and DH though!


----------



## frsttimemama

I feel like I have done all I can this cycle.. temp, opk, bd apprpriately ( I think! ), use softcups, get blood work and a doctors appointment, hope, pray, cry, eat decent, and even eat the pineapple and sunflower seeds starting today. I don't know what else that leaves. I'll finish my last few opks but im fairly certain my + was yesterday so I should O yesterday or today, right?


----------



## frsttimemama

Sonia, they are definitely progressing! Yay! Can't wait for betas!


----------



## clynn11

Looks like you're probably O'ing today Sandy, I think you'll get a temp spike tomorrow.


----------



## VivianJean

goldstns said:


> Amilia- if you need a good real estate agent let me know. I LOVE mine! Glad you did well at the interview.

YES PLEASE..... and maybe a mortgage broker?:blush:



pdxmom said:


> Hey so here r the tests..topmost is ydays darkest test middle one is fmu and bottom smu after 1.5hrs hold
> View attachment 675957

They are so strong!!! 



asmcsm said:


> Amelia-good to have you back! Was wondering where you've been te last few days. Sorry about the cr accident :? Hoping everything works out for you and DH though!

Thanks lady x 



frsttimemama said:


> I feel like I have done all I can this cycle.. temp, opk, bd apprpriately ( I think! ), use softcups, get blood work and a doctors appointment, hope, pray, cry, eat decent, and even eat the pineapple and sunflower seeds starting today. I don't know what else that leaves. I'll finish my last few opks but im fairly certain my + was yesterday so I should O yesterday or today, right?

sounds like you've done everything perfectly FX for you! O is coming girl!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I would guess today. I'm having some pains in the right ovary region. It feels like cramps. O pains ya think?


----------



## clynn11

Rocking out to Queen here at work.... we're SOOOO SLOW! And this TWW is draggggging by! Ugh


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, I will hold out until at least 13dpo if you do too! 

Amelia, Nice to have you back! Sorry about the car accident, so glad that you're okay though!!

Nichole, woohoo for more BD'ing!

Sonia, FRER! I needa see those pink lines! :) 

I'm 5dpo and have had SO much CM today. TMI, I actually went to the bathroom to check if AF had come, there was such a gush. Just really watery lotiony CM. Odd but oh well. No other symptoms. Still considering myself out.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, my night is slow, too! Ugh. I just want to go home and hang out with my Hubby!

Amanda, maybe it's a good sign! Fx for you!


----------



## clynn11

Sounds good to me Amanda! I REALLY want to wait this month and have ZERO tests under my cabinet so I think i'm good if I can stay away from the store... lol. I have two OPKs to keep me happy so I think I will test with one around 10dpo for fun, but other than that NO peeing on sticks for me!!! lol


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Sounds good to me Amanda! I REALLY want to wait this month and have ZERO tests under my cabinet so I think i'm good if I can stay away from the store... lol. I have two OPKs to keep me happy so I think I will test with one around 10dpo for fun, but other than that NO peeing on sticks for me!!! lol

I'm already plotting when to use mine, hahaha! AF got me exactly as planned on 13dpo last month, so hopefully I wont waste a test this cycle if she shows before I get the chance to test! 

I'll send you a box of FRER's if I cave and test earlier!


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't have any tests except the one that came with my opks so I'm gonna try to wait it out, too. AF is due a week from tomorrow, but with O'ing late that may change


----------



## clynn11

If i'm not pregnant AF will show October 2nd, on 14dpo like she does every month. FX that :witch: stays away!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> I don't have any tests except the one that came with my opks so I'm gonna try to wait it out, too. AF is due a week from tomorrow, but with O'ing late that may change

Goodluck :) I am not that good at waiting...testing is my weakness :/


----------



## frsttimemama

Me too, Amanda! Lol. But it sure sucks seeing that BFN. Not sure which is worse!

Fx for you too Cassidy! !


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia- Congrats girl!! 
Amelia-I am glad you got somethings figured out! I love that area and I want to see pictures of the new house, when you get it. 
AFM: Will test tuesday maybe, I don't have my hopes up. Had a good day today, I rode in the tractor with dh and spent time with my puppy!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia- Congrats girl!! 
Amelia-I am glad you got somethings figured out! I love that area and I want to see pictures of the new house, when you get it. 
AFM: Will test tuesday maybe, I don't have my hopes up. Had a good day today, I rode in the tractor with dh and spent time with my puppy!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, that sounds lovely! A perfect first day of fall! :) I wanted to go for a walk tonight, but i had to work instead. Hubby and I are talking about getting a puppy. What kind do you have?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Shih tzu-she is hyper but such a loving little girl. She is a rescue, and was 1 1/2 pounds when we got her. She is 7 1/2 now.


----------



## frsttimemama

Our dog is a rescue too. He was soooo skinny. He put on 20 pounds and he's still only 65 pounds as a full grown lab.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ours wasn't skinny just a little round runt pup about 7 weeks old. :haha: She has me wrapped around her paw. We got her in January this year-she was born the week we got married.


----------



## frsttimemama

Awe! We are talking about getting a lab puppy in addition to the one we have. He had a hard life though. He's very spoiled and sweet both lol. Im just afraid he would not like sharing our attention with other dogs, even though he gets along well with other dogs. We are still on the fence. We will see!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh so I think the reason that my vajay was hurting so bad after sex is because I think I might have thrush :? I think one or two of you have had it before right? Is there anything to take over the counter for it or will I have to go to the dr. I'd like to avoid the dr if possible.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ouch!! How awful! I'm not sure. Thrush would be a fungal thing I believe.. is it the same as a yeast infection? Maybe like Monistat?


----------



## asmcsm

Yea apparently monistat will do the trick. Just hoping this doesn't completely fuck up our chance this cycle :( going to wait till I get my temp shift(hopefully tomorrow) that way I know I o'd and my cervix will close before I use the monistat


----------



## asmcsm

Feeling a little better about it, found lot of cases of women getting thrush and getting their BFPs so hopefully I'm still in!


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, I have gotten thrush in every TWW of mine that has ended in a bfp! So sorry that you are going through that but it shouldn't mess up your chances! Monistat works wonders!


----------



## RobertRedford

It's late here (for me) and I'm wide awake. The past two nights I just haven't been able to sleep. Ugh. Symptom spotting like crazy. My boobs are sore and swollen, I have a slight headache, increased cm, lower back hurts, peeing a lot and insomnia. Someone tell me to stop!! I'm only 5dpo!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Natural yogurt is soothing for thrush! I found tea tree oil in my bath helped too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

RobertRedford said:


> It's late here (for me) and I'm wide awake. The past two nights I just haven't been able to sleep. Ugh. Symptom spotting like crazy. My boobs are sore and swollen, I have a slight headache, increased cm, lower back hurts, peeing a lot and insomnia. Someone tell me to stop!! I'm only 5dpo!!

I had pregnancy insomnia with my son! FX for you!!


----------



## frsttimemama

That's good Ashlee! Hope you feel better soon!

Temp climbed a bit, but not enough for crosshairs yet. So I wait. Some more. Story of this whole deal.. lol. Last nights opk was the darkest yet and I was having some pains like I said, so hopefully that means I o'ed. One more stick left for smu..


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies.

Amanda- I hope that it ends with a bfp for me too because it sucks and it should get a reward for enduring it ;)! Lol hope that the monistat kicks in nice and quick. I hope thy those are all some preggo signs! I wanna see a bfp!

Also, temp spike today woohoo! Finally ovulated!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for your temp spike! I'm a little jealous of that pretty spike! ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah beautiful temp spike Ashlee!! Now to relax :)

I updated over on the other thread and am too lazy to repost lol.. Got to get back to work but just wanted to say all is well with my bean!

And Sandy- post your stick progression later so we can see! Yay for super dark :)

Oh and can't wait to see those beta results Sonia!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay!!! Ashlee-do happy to see that O spike and now you can relax and take care of your poor vajay!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha- I had vajayjay issues this weekend too, lots of BD for us lol. A hot washcloth works wonders afterwards, just sayin ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks girls! I'm super happy with that temp spike, it's the best one I've had! Now FX for a sticky bean and for my poor viajay to get better quickly!


----------



## clynn11

Woooohoooo for O'ing Ash! Welcome to the TWW :happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I'm sorry, but hopefully it will all work out! I went and read on the other thread. Glad your scan went well!! :)

Rachel, your bump is adorable!

Sonia, can't wait for your betas! Fx tight! 

These are what I have... I'm out of sticks. Not sure if I should buy more. I have been having pain in my right front pelvis area.. next to my hip bone. Like it really hurts. Off and on since yesterday evening. I've never had it before that I have noticed. And I'm ready for my progesterone level to come back. I'm so curious!
 



Attached Files:







o8gldw.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for temperature spikes!!

Will have a look in other thread now Morgan. Glad everything is ok. 

Talking of vajayjays! Mines a little tender today!

Is it sunflower seeds that you team with pineapple after O!?


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes it is, bb!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks. How much? :lol: I've just bought some and a pineapple :lol: I'm ready to O this week I think!


----------



## frsttimemama

I think its just a handful of the sunflower seeds and 1/5 of the pineapple including the core if I remember correctly


----------



## asmcsm

I bought sunflower seeds last night and I bought a pineapple a couple days ago but when I went to cut it up it was rotten grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Those sound like O pains to me! Keep up the BD, yesterday and today should cover your bases! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, that is so frustrating! They are kind of expensive, too! 

Morgan, I hope so! My opks all look pretty close to the same color so I was like hmm..


----------



## frsttimemama

I've never had O pains. It gels like one sided period cramps. I'm not sure if I should be excited or concerned. Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sounds like O pains to me. 
AFM: I must stop symptom spotting! I felt a little sick this morning when I woke up the first time, I fell back asleep and when I got up for real I ate an oreo and it tasted gross I love oreos. :haha: Oh and my bbs hurt. This is ridiculous!


----------



## Disneybaby26

:test:


----------



## morganwhite7

^She said she will tomorrow a.m. in her journal, woot woot! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am not expecting anything since I tested saturday and had nothing. DH even asked me yesterday why my bbs hurt. I told him af is going to be a real witch thats why! I took my temp today for the first time in a week, still high for me 97.44.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I'm still hoping and praying for you! Saturday was still pretty early. Fx!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Amanda- I hope that it ends with a bfp for me too because it sucks and it should get a reward for enduring it ;)! Lol hope that the monistat kicks in nice and quick. I hope thy those are all some preggo signs! I wanna see a bfp!
> 
> Also, temp spike today woohoo! Finally ovulated!!

woooohooooo!

I'll catch up in a bit, so freaking tired. I COULD NOT SLEEP last night. Ugh!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-Yay for ovulation!!


----------



## RobertRedford

For the pineapple and sunflower seeds after O, do you take them until a bfp/AF? Or just a few days?  I need to read up on this!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Just until 5dpo for the pineapple then stop...I think a palmful of the sunflower seeds is okay everyday though, I think that's what I did!


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Just until 5dpo for the pineapple then stop...I think a palmful of the sunflower seeds is okay everyday though, I think that's what I did!

Poo-- I'm past that this cycle but I'll try that next cycle! It seemed to work for you and Rachel!


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> I am not expecting anything since I tested saturday and had nothing. DH even asked me yesterday why my bbs hurt. I told him af is going to be a real witch thats why! I took my temp today for the first time in a week, still high for me 97.44.

I don't know a lot about temping but I believe that high temps are a good sign! Can someone corroborate that?


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, How many dpo are you?


----------



## prgirl_11

Good morning (actually, good afternoon) my beauties! Happy Monday to all of you!

Ash, hurray for ovulation!!!

Amelia, glad to see you back! Missed you! Glad you are okay after that accident and great to see you and DH have a plan to move forward with.

Sonia, Sonia, Sonia, I am over the moon for you! Truly awesome! <3 

Rest of you ladies, hugs and prayers your way! <3 

AFM, I said I wasn't going to use the progesterone cream this month, well, I caved. I started it at 3 DPO and I feel like I can't symptom spot because what I feel might just be a result of the cream. For example, I have sore :holly: , nausea as I type and a few breakouts. It's kind of a relief because I can just ignore those things, well, kind of, cause my boobies hurt and the nausea sucks LOL. I am just relying on implantations signs. I have felt "sensations" down there since 5 DPO but who knows, I mean, I am lactose intolerant LOL. :haha:


Lazy day over here for me. It's been raining since yesterday. The nice thing is I don't have to water my garden and I can just collect a bunch of rain water. :rain: i'm in the mood to clean, decorate and find a neat DIY project to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am 12 dpo


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I am 12 dpo

My fingers are crossed for you! This has been a really lucky month for everyone, I hope you get a :bfp: and keep the trend going!


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, yes, increased temps can mean pregnancy if they stay elevated. Sounds like a lovely day! Hope your signs are more than side effects of the cream!

I'm doing the pineapple and sunflower seeds. I started yesterday and will continue til 5 dpo, whenever that may be! I am still waiting to o for definite.


----------



## prgirl_11

More :bfp: s ladies!!!!! I am so pumped for us this month!!!!! C'mon spermies and eggies!!!!!!! We need more babies in the world!!!!! :baby:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies! I will try to remain positive until tomorrow at least.


----------



## brunettebimbo

FF predicts I will ovulate on Thursday. I don't use OPKs because they stress me out far too much. Do you reckon I start the sunflower seeds and pineapple on the first temperature rise?


----------



## frsttimemama

I have to admit that if I do get my BFP, I will be scared out of my mind. It's only been 13 weeks. I'm afraid my body will freak out and something will happen.. always something to worry about, right?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ashlee- Sorry about the thrush :( but hooray for the temp spike! We are definitely cycle buddies this time around :hugs:

Amanda- Those symptoms do sound good. It's a b**** not to symptom spot. Hope you don't go too crazy int hsi TWW.

Katrina- Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I got my temp spike this morning! :happydance: I am still a little mad that it was late this month. I mean, if it was a normal cycle I would be ok but I am on clomid. That stuff should help me be more regular. I am definitely going to push for 100mg next cycle. I have my bromelain pills and sunflower seeds ready to go lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Nichole! Glad you got your temp spike!! :) Good luck! Fx for you. I'm so ready for mine, too!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awesome Nichole!!! Lets get this bfp train moving!! Gonna be an exciting month!!

Sonia- have you tested again? Did you get your beta results?? Where are youuuuu?? :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Yay for the temp spike! You and Ashlee can hold out on testing together!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-are you awake yet?


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Nichole! We are TOTALLY cycle buddies this month. And we both O'd late :? but at least we O'd! I would ask for an increase though next round too if I were you. I'm trying to wait until October 4th(12dpo) to test. We have to keep each other strong!

I'm going to buy a new pineapple after work, so mad that my other one went bad so fast :growlmad: but already had my handful of sunflower seeds!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So you start yours at your first temperature spoke? I don't use OPKs so I'm gonna have to kinda guess 1DPO until it's confirmed by FF


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, I start mine at first temp spike


----------



## RobertRedford

I am having terrible cramping right now. Like sharp jabs and pinches in my uterus. So odd! It really hurts, haha. 

Nichole and Ashlee, I am SO glad you two finally O'd! Can't wait to see some bfp's here :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)

A friend said to me today how she had been TTC her son for a while, she read somewhere that it was good for men to take Folic Acid too, the month her fella started taking it she got her BFP. 

I've had a read up on it and apparently it is good! Boosts sperm count apparently! I'm getting hubby on it today!


----------



## frsttimemama

That's interesting, bb! I'm doing good to get my Hubby to take his regular vitamin. Anything else is out of the question I'm sure. Lol. I'm going to see if it's in it already though.


----------



## RobertRedford

brunettebimbo said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> A friend said to me today how she had been TTC her son for a while, she read somewhere that it was good for men to take Folic Acid too, the month her fella started taking it she got her BFP.
> 
> I've had a read up on it and apparently it is good! Boosts sperm count apparently! I'm getting hubby on it today!




frsttimemama said:


> That's interesting, bb! I'm doing good to get my Hubby to take his regular vitamin. Anything else is out of the question I'm sure. Lol. I'm going to see if it's in it already though.

My OB suggested that OH take folic acid, too! I've also read about men with MFI taking clomid!


----------



## frsttimemama

What is MFI?


----------



## Cowgirl07

DH takes a mens multivitamin it has 100% of the daily FA amounts.


----------



## NDTaber9211

The FertileAid for men DH is taking now has folic acid in it. 

Ashlee- I am going to try and hold off until missed period to test but idk if I am strong enough. If I have any symptoms I'll probably give in and test.


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> What is MFI?

male factor infertility


----------



## frsttimemama

My Hubby takes One A Day gummies for men. I'm totally reading the bottle tonight. I didn't know any of this.


----------



## frsttimemama

Unfortunately, I feel that our problem lies with me.. seeing as its CD22 and I haven't definitely O'ed yet.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm surprised your Doctor didn't have you try Clomid or something else Sandy.


----------



## frsttimemama

Well, my gyn never diagnosed it, and when I saw her, I had had 2 periods already. I had a breakdown Friday though, so I called and they ordered a progesterone, which I had drawn yesterday and am waiting for results, and scheduled a consultation appointment for October 11. That was the soonest. So I mean I had not definitely had any issues yet when I saw her last.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> The FertileAid for men DH is taking now has folic acid in it.
> 
> Ashlee- I am going to try and hold off until missed period to test but idk if I am strong enough. If I have any symptoms I'll probably give in and test.

I don't think I can make it 16 days lol so I'm gonna go with 12. I really don't think I'll get a positive before then. I mean last time it took until 14dpo to get a SUPER faint line and 15dpo for a legit line. I feel like I just waste my HPTs testing at all before 12dpo. The only reason I caved last time was because of "implantation bleeding". 

Which, now that I have thrush(bleh:dohh:) I'm really thinking that a chemical was even more likely last month. I think it threw my hormones a little out of whack and made me more susceptible.


----------



## prgirl_11

I was nauseaous so I hate a small bowl of tomato cucumber onion salad and then about a cup of yogurt with nuts and raisins. Yum! Unfortunately, I am still nauseous and, now, also full. :nope: I'm sure I'll feel gassy due to the yogurt later LOL. 

Darn you, progesterone cream!! Is this you messing with me again??!! ](*,)


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's the cream for Hun? :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope its not the cream! ;)


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> What's the cream for Hun? :)

To help raise progesterone levels. I don't think it's as strong as the suppositories but gives a gentle lift to the natural levels.


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> Hope its not the cream! ;)

Me too! Me too! :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

prgirl_11 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> What's the cream for Hun? :)
> 
> To help raise progesterone levels. I don't think it's as strong as the suppositories but gives a gentle lift to the natural levels.Click to expand...

Sorry going to probably sound a but thick but what does that do?

I really hope it's not the cream and your gonna get your BFP :)


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> What's the cream for Hun? :)
> 
> To help raise progesterone levels. I don't think it's as strong as the suppositories but gives a gentle lift to the natural levels.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry going to probably sound a but thick but what does that do?
> 
> I really hope it's not the cream and your gonna get your BFP :)Click to expand...

No worries! Ask away!

Here is what I know...Around implantation, your progesterone levels rise to help successful implanting and also for the development of the baby. If progesterone levels are low, supplements are necessary at least until the end of the first trimester when the placenta will kick in and start producing the necessary progesterone on its own. Women whose levels don't rise adequately will almost always miscarry early on, usually due to unsuccessful implantation.

Here are some things progesterone helps with (i copied and pasted from natural-fertility-info.com)

*Progesterone maintains the lining of the uterus which makes it possible for a fertilized egg to attach and survive
*Makes cervical mucous accessible by sperm
*Allows the embryo to survive
*Prevents immune rejection of the developing baby
*Allows for full development of the fetus through pregnancy
*Helps the body use fat for energy during pregnancy
*Prevents secondary sexual development
*Increases libido around ovulation
*Activates osteoblasts to increase new bone formation
*Protects against endometrial, breast, ovarian and prostate cancer
*Normalizes blood clotting


----------



## asmcsm

Marie, I hope that it's not just the cream giving you symptoms and that you get a sticky one this cycle! Also, I noticed earlier that you said you were going to collect rainwater for your garden. Totally random but I thought I'd share because I was shocked when I found out...it's actually illegal in California to collect rainwater...probably one of the most ridiculous laws ever.


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> Marie, I hope that it's not just the cream giving you symptoms and that you get a sticky one this cycle! Also, I noticed earlier that you said you were going to collect rainwater for your garden. Totally random but I thought I'd share because I was shocked when I found out...it's actually illegal in California to collect rainwater...probably one of the most ridiculous laws ever.

I know, it's such a stupid law! I had checked before I started collecting. For now, it's legal in Florida. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's the funniest thing I've ever heard!! Haha why would it be illegal??


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> That's the funniest thing I've ever heard!! Haha why would it be illegal??

The only thing I can think of is that California is really prone to fires so maybe not wanting to take any extra water from vegetation? I don't know...it's really stupid. I don't know how you can tell people to not collect rainwater when it doesn't belong to anyone.


----------



## clynn11

Yeah little shit like that pisses me off. Paying to go to the lake. Paying to get married. WHAT THE EFF! Nothing is free anymore! :haha:


----------



## goldstns

Robert- I hope the jabs means something!!

Can't believe collecting rain is illegal! Silly!!


----------



## prgirl_11

I could get into the conspiracy, money making reasons but I will bite my tongue. What I will say is that tap water is flouoridated and chlorinated. Not good. You can google from there :winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fluoridated I kind of agree with but not chlorinated! Yack!


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Robert- I hope the jabs means something!!
> 
> Can't believe collecting rain is illegal! Silly!!

Thank you, me too. I am trying not to get my hopes up :)

And, we do it anyways. Shhh don't tell. We just "happen" to have a collection bucket in the back yard with a lid that doesn't fit. 

We use it for watering the garden.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hey quick question... If I had implantation bleeding once before does that mean I will always have it if I implant or not necessarily? I think not but Dr. Google doesn't have an answer for me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd say not necessarily :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I would say no. I have read that IB is not necessarily all that common, but I don't know it for a fact.


----------



## clynn11

Nope, every pregnancy is different!


----------



## BubsMom17

My friend and I have discussed the chlorinated issue in the water so many times since she works in a drinking water plant (she is a lab analyst and supervisor with her masters in aquatic microbiology). 

Flouridation in the water is something (in Ca) that each county votes on. So you would have to verify with your provider if the water has flouride or not.

The amount of chlorine in the water is so low that they have to use special instruments to detect it. There is more lead and metals that occur naturally in water than chlorine at any level in drinking water. Plus, chlorine is necessary to kills algae and bacteria and cytoplasms that naturally live in wells and aquaducts. 

Since they chlorinate our water, we are lucky enough to not have to boil our water in order to use it like they do in other parts of the world. While sometimes the smell and taste of chlorine can be percepted, it is also dependent on the plumbing in your home, particular levels that have to be adjusted due to algae blooms, and of course any bacterial blooms. It also depends on if you have well or aquaduct water. 

There is actually (in Ca) more contaminents in rain water than in the drinking water with all the pollution in the air.

That being said, it is ridiculous to state that you can't collect your own rain water. Especially when in LA county where they can fine you for running your sprinklers too often! I mean, whose gonna know anyway? The water collection police? That is absurd...


----------



## BubsMom17

I had no implantation bleeding with Danny, and a **tiny** amount this time. One pregnancy has nothing to do with the other. And like frsttimemama said, it not actually all that common!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Marie I had IB last pregnancy (along w/ symptoms and EWCM). But this pregnancy, I had NO IB, symptoms, or EWCM! It was totally weird and surprised me that I could even be preggo after looking for all the classic signs that I had every month BUT the preggo one. So I'd also agree that it varies pregnancy to pregnancy! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wonder if we can collect rain water, that is ridiculous and considering the amount that seems to end up in my basement I can collect it without trying.


----------



## frsttimemama

I had no signs with my first pregnancy, either except cramping and back pain that led me to test. I wasn't sick except twice and only a tad nauseated. And yet I still search for any tiny little sign! Haha


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol Katrina! That's awful and true. I don't know if we can collect it either.. but who would know?


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I wonder if we can collect rain water, that is ridiculous and considering the amount that seems to end up in my basement I can collect it without trying.

lol! sorry to laugh but LOL!


----------



## Cowgirl07

You can collect it here. My house has character :haha: it is an older house and it was one of three in a row built for the workers on main st and there families. All three are similar designed. The basement is a work in progress though.


----------



## clynn11

Sonia, I would love a list of symptoms by dpo if you had any. How are you doing?????


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Sonia, I would love a list of symptoms by dpo if you had any. How are you doing?????

Sonia, ditto! Have you taken a FRER or Digi yet? I wanna seee!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

BubsMom17 said:


> My friend and I have discussed the chlorinated issue in the water so many times since she works in a drinking water plant (she is a lab analyst and supervisor with her masters in aquatic microbiology).
> 
> Flouridation in the water is something (in Ca) that each county votes on. So you would have to verify with your provider if the water has flouride or not.
> 
> The amount of chlorine in the water is so low that they have to use special instruments to detect it. There is more lead and metals that occur naturally in water than chlorine at any level in drinking water. Plus, chlorine is necessary to kills algae and bacteria and cytoplasms that naturally live in wells and aquaducts.
> 
> Since they chlorinate our water, we are lucky enough to not have to boil our water in order to use it like they do in other parts of the world. While sometimes the smell and taste of chlorine can be percepted, it is also dependent on the plumbing in your home, particular levels that have to be adjusted due to algae blooms, and of course any bacterial blooms. It also depends on if you have well or aquaduct water.
> 
> There is actually (in Ca) more contaminents in rain water than in the drinking water with all the pollution in the air.
> 
> That being said, it is ridiculous to state that you can't collect your own rain water. Especially when in LA county where they can fine you for running your sprinklers too often! I mean, whose gonna know anyway? The water collection police? That is absurd...

Ugh I didn't want to get into this LOL I'm very passinate about these topics. But this is the last thing I'll say with regards to it. Promise. :) You will find much more info online. 

It's not the chlorine that's dangerous per se, it's what it reacts with and what it produces as a result of those reactions. And yes, this has been scientifically tested and peer-reviewed and the studies are funded by people who have no financial interests. It's dangerous stuff. Here are some great links:

https://www.mercola.com/Downloads/bonus/chlorine/default.aspx

https://www.pure-earth.com/chlorine.html

https://www.relfe.com/A06/drinking_water_treatment_chlorine.html


----------



## frsttimemama

Agree! Have you gotten your beta results yet?


----------



## morganwhite7

I know Sonia has to have her results by now, let's just hope she's out to lunch celebrating with the Hubs or whatnot!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Im sure she is! Those lines were way to obvious not to be, this coming from the one who can never see those darn things. :)

Ps: my ovary region no longer hurts finally. And I have to puut on my big girl panties and help with a surprise baby shower tomorrow. Deep breaths. I'm a little scared I wont be able to keep it together annd will ruin it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just realised this thread doesn't really count for me. I'm out for September! :( I want my October BFP now!


----------



## RobertRedford

brunettebimbo said:


> Just realised this thread doesn't really count for me. I'm out for September! :( I want my October BFP now!

me either! 

has anyone called the october thread?


----------



## clynn11

I think both nichole and mirolee mentioned wanting to start ot


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did too BUT I'm new so will wait my turn :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hi ladies!! Just got home from a great scan!! Baby is measuring exactly 9+4 with a little heartbeat of 158. Bubbas photo shoot is my new avatar....such a sign of relief!! Now off to Florida for some early anniversary fun with hubbs!


----------



## clynn11

Also, if I hold out testing then i'm out for September too. Here's too a whole bunch of beginning of October BFPs and early June babies :)


----------



## clynn11

Kara- SO happy for the wonderful scan! Look at the lil babe! So adorable! Have fun on your trip!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara-have a wonderful trip
I will know by wednesday, if I will be out or not. Mirolee called it first I think....


----------



## prgirl_11

Disneybaby26 said:


> Hi ladies!! Just got home from a great scan!! Baby is measuring exactly 9+4 with a little heartbeat of 158. Bubbas photo shoot is my new avatar....such a sign of relief!! Now off to Florida for some early anniversary fun with hubbs!

Awww! A miniature human!!! It will be amazing to watch how he or she grows week by week! <3


----------



## prgirl_11

I am so obsessed. I'm currently looking at the hpt gallery on countdowntopregnancy.com Seeing how many gals got their bfp at 9dpo.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm out for September, too. Even if I o'd Saturday, 10 dpo is 10/1. No results yet. Doc is out today so I should know tomorrow.


----------



## VivianJean

Hey girls - yay for babe pics.

Im at work and slammed.

My temp is dumping - still above cover but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls..

NIchole and Ashlee yaaay for temp spikes...fx for gud results in 10 days or so :winkwink:

Kara yaaaayyyy for a perfect scan...im sure this is such a gud beginning to your anniversary celebrations...have fun on your trip :flower:

AFM - STILL NO RESULTS....im on the edge...left mayb 3 vms with the dr ofc....test still coming positive....hasnt got much darker but its defenitely there...im thinking tht even if the dr ofc doesnt call me today ill still go and get betas done tomorrow again and wait for both results tht way ill know the doubling thing too... i anyways have a standing order for progesterone and hcg....uggghhh...its really difficult for me to hide my anxiety with soo many ppl at home...im sure my mood is a bit edgy and in laws surely can notice tht :dohh: 
As far as symptoms ...I HAVE NONE....kinda makes me nervous actually ... the only reason i tested was bcos i realised tht day tht i was 10dpo and thought wat the heck lets just test :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

How long are they there for? I hope you get answers soon!


----------



## asmcsm

Come on early October BFPs!!!

Kara-super cute little baby in there!! Have fun on your trip lady!

Amelia-Sorry your temp isn't where you want it to be :?

Sonia- UGH!! I would be so frustrated if I were you. I can't wait to see the results though!!


----------



## BubsMom17

prgirl_11 said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> My friend and I have discussed the chlorinated issue in the water so many times since she works in a drinking water plant (she is a lab analyst and supervisor with her masters in aquatic microbiology).
> 
> Flouridation in the water is something (in Ca) that each county votes on. So you would have to verify with your provider if the water has flouride or not.
> 
> The amount of chlorine in the water is so low that they have to use special instruments to detect it. There is more lead and metals that occur naturally in water than chlorine at any level in drinking water. Plus, chlorine is necessary to kills algae and bacteria and cytoplasms that naturally live in wells and aquaducts.
> 
> Since they chlorinate our water, we are lucky enough to not have to boil our water in order to use it like they do in other parts of the world. While sometimes the smell and taste of chlorine can be percepted, it is also dependent on the plumbing in your home, particular levels that have to be adjusted due to algae blooms, and of course any bacterial blooms. It also depends on if you have well or aquaduct water.
> 
> There is actually (in Ca) more contaminents in rain water than in the drinking water with all the pollution in the air.
> 
> That being said, it is ridiculous to state that you can't collect your own rain water. Especially when in LA county where they can fine you for running your sprinklers too often! I mean, whose gonna know anyway? The water collection police? That is absurd...
> 
> Ugh I didn't want to get into this LOL I'm very passinate about these topics. But this is the last thing I'll say with regards to it. Promise. :) You will find much more info online.
> 
> It's not the chlorine that's dangerous per se, it's what it reacts with and what it produces as a result of those reactions. And yes, this has been scientifically tested and peer-reviewed and the studies are funded by people who have no financial interests. It's dangerous stuff. Here are some great links:
> 
> https://www.mercola.com/Downloads/bonus/chlorine/default.aspx
> 
> https://www.pure-earth.com/chlorine.html
> 
> https://www.relfe.com/A06/drinking_water_treatment_chlorine.htmlClick to expand...

Yes, I agree that using chlorine is not risk free. I'm not saying it's harmless. But people all over the world suffer with unsanitary drinking water and die every day. That is 100% accurate. The risk of using water without antimicrobials is far far higher than using chlorine. Things are treatable as diarrhea can't be treated in other countries because safe water is not available. And in countries with low annual rainfall, even collecting and boiling water is not an option. I would rather have chlorinated water available to me than water that is not even safe to wash your food with or even bathe in.

It would be hard to get away from chlorinated water in the US. Some states do not have enough annual rainfall (like So Cal...) to be able to survive on naturally occuring water. Even using bottled water is no better. The same federal standards have to go into distributing bottled water as tap water.

So like I said. It's not without risks and it's not a perfect solution, but when your alternative is cholera, giardia, toxic algae, amoebas, and mosquito larvae, I will take chlorine.


----------



## pdxmom

Cowgirl07 said:


> How long are they there for? I hope you get answers soon!

They r here till 16th october... i have noooo idea how im gonna hide it from them till then ...with going to the doc and my scan :shrug: a small part of me wants to tell them so tht i can take the relaxed approach in entertaining them and not b soo hyper active ( i know tht shoudlnt make a diff but im scared :wacko: ) BUT i really really really dont want to tell them either...dh doesnt want to tell them either...in fact i had thought tht ill tell them after the first scan before they leave for india...it would b a nice end of trip suprise but dh is adamant on not telling till 12 weeks r up


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't know if I could hide it if they were there all the time. It would stress me out. I would tell them before they leave, its the kind of news I would rather hear in person.


----------



## prgirl_11

pdxmom said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> How long are they there for? I hope you get answers soon!
> 
> They r here till 16th october... i have noooo idea how im gonna hide it from them till then ...with going to the doc and my scan :shrug: a small part of me wants to tell them so tht i can take the relaxed approach in entertaining them and not b soo hyper active ( i know tht shoudlnt make a diff but im scared :wacko: ) BUT i really really really dont want to tell them either...dh doesnt want to tell them either...in fact i had thought tht ill tell them after the first scan before they leave for india...it would b a nice end of trip suprise but dh is adamant on not telling till 12 weeks r upClick to expand...

I'm sorry :-( I love my in-laws but i would go nuts if they stayed with me that long especially with big news like a bfp. I wouldn't tell my in laws because my mother in law would call her daughters, and so on. Try to squeeze in some alone time here and there just to breathe and take a break. You can let out your frustrations here with us so you don't feel like you are goint to burst at home. :winkwink:


----------



## BubsMom17

Ugggh Sonia... in-laws in your house at this time... very trying indeed! :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Sonia-I hope you get those results soon! Are you still using the ics? I started doing mine every other day bc they don't progress very much. The 2 day jump showed more of a progression.


----------



## frsttimemama

Im really frustrated that I didn't even get a chance in September. How am I supposed to get pregnant if its like 36+ days between O'ing? That is ridiculous. Add a few more next month and a few after that and so on, and i'll be in menopause before I know it. Urgh! Stupid body is letting me down. Again.


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> Im really frustrated that I didn't even get a chance in September. How am I supposed to get pregnant if its like 36+ days between O'ing? That is ridiculous. Add a few more next month and a few after that and so on, and i'll be in menopause before I know it. Urgh! Stupid body is letting me down. Again.

sorry that you're so frustrated! Have you considered seeing a doc to get clomid or similar? it could bump up your O's!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I caved and tested this afternoon-bfn as I was expecting.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I caved and tested this afternoon-bfn as I was expecting.

oh no! I'm sorry that you got a bfn. Its still early, you're not out yet!


----------



## Cowgirl07

It was with my answer cheap test..so I still feel justified using my last frer tomorrow :haha: Plus it was only a two hour hold.


----------



## pdxmom

Katrina im sorry u saw tht bfn...i know how painful tht feels...but surely thts not the end of it :thumbup:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think I said something before Mirolee but she can totally take next month, I can do November.

I need to hurry up and get my cross hairs. I am super paranoid my temps are going to be low in the morning and I didn't actually ovulate.


----------



## asmcsm

Nichole with that temp rise I don't think you have anything to worry about but will keep my FX for you anyway!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-that rise looks so good, I will keep my fx for you too!


----------



## frsttimemama

I am kind of heading in that direction. I had a progesterone drawn yesterday. I have an appointment to talk to my doctor and lay out all the facts and my concerns and fears, but not until October 11. Maybe that wont be too late to start clomid next cycle. I was ok when things seemed to be ok, but I'm not sure they are anymore. This is pretty late to O I feel like?


----------



## clynn11

I decided to temp this morning, last time I temped I thought I got 97.10 at 2dpo so I figured my bbt thermometer was wonky, but when I turned it on today I saw it had been 97.70 not 97.10 lol. Today's was 97.87. Yay for high temps and TWW! 5dpo today, 9 days to go! By now i'd be itching to take a test but i'm doing good if I say so myself lol.

Katrina, sorry about the BFN but I heard Answers suck, and you're still early!


----------



## clynn11

Julie- what days before O'ing did you do your insems?


----------



## HWPG

Nichole, I think you did also. You take October, I'm calling November. Today. Dibs. No takes backsies. No infinities over me. Plus, you could be knocked up by the time October rolls around in ten days! And double plus, if this cycle doesn't work for me, maybe we'll make a Hawaiian baybay! (gotta stay positive....)


----------



## clynn11

Sorry AF got you mirolee, October is gonna be THE MONTH!!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Cassidy you made me think of temping... 

I don't know as much as you girls about it. If i have not temped at all this cycle is it worth it to start temping tomorrow morning (9DPO) to see if i have high temps or to see if there's a pattern?

Any experienced tempers know?


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> I am kind of heading in that direction. I had a progesterone drawn yesterday. I have an appointment to talk to my doctor and lay out all the facts and my concerns and fears, but not until October 11. Maybe that wont be too late to start clomid next cycle. I was ok when things seemed to be ok, but I'm not sure they are anymore. This is pretty late to O I feel like?

It does seem late especially if you have a 28 day cycle. 
No worries I will still test tomorrow, I don't think I could not.


----------



## goldstns

Marie- if you have temped in the past you can take a temp tomorrow (and maybe a few days) and see if they are around what you got last cycle.

Mirolee- when you going to Hawaii?!?!?! jealous!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry she got you Mirolee-I may take December and make an anniversary baby. Since hosting the board seems to be good luck!
What island are you going too? We went to O'ahu for our honeymoon!!


----------



## clynn11

Marie- temping is usually done to determine O, so it won't do much- but usually temps plummet a day or two before AF so it might give you a clue whether she's going to show or not (BUT there have been women with high temps and AF shows and women with low temps who get BFP- so don't let the temps rule your life ;) )


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> Nichole, I think you did also. You take October, I'm calling November. Today. Dibs. No takes backsies. No infinities over me. Plus, you could be knocked up by the time October rolls around in ten days! And double plus, if this cycle doesn't work for me, maybe we'll make a Hawaiian baybay! (gotta stay positive....)


that's how my nephew came to be! :) Vacation baby!


----------



## HWPG

As a long time temper (hehe) I say start at any time. I could probably temp every other day and still know when I ovulated. You won't be able to see your pattern until you have a full cycle on the books, and probably more than just one (as we all kow that they can play tricks on you, trickster bodies!), but you could see if it starts dropping at the end of your luetal phase. Example: yesterday, my temp was 97.6. I knew I was out out. This morning when my temp was 96.9, I put in a tampon, and got my period. So I say yes! (but I'm slightly temp Craycray.....)


----------



## HWPG

We fly to the big island October 30/October 31. Staying until November 9. Exactly during my fertile week if need be. I have done lots of reading and have our week mapped out! Helicopter ride, massages, a hike thru kilauea crater, seahorse farm, coffee tasting - yay!


----------



## clynn11

So jealous Mirolee, that is going to be so much fun!!!

My family and I are taking a huge family trip to Disneyland in December. I'm pumped for that! Lol


----------



## goldstns

mirolee- SOUNDS AMAZING!!!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## HWPG

For me, excited is an understatement :)


----------



## prgirl_11

Thank you so much for the those super fast replies girls! 

I haven't temped in years. We had TTC years ago when I got off BC but gave up on temping pretty quick since I move around alot at night and wasn't consistant with it. I am much more focused and determined now. :winkwink:

Also, (last question) I usually get up around 4-5am to go tinkle but usually wake up around 8:30-9am. Will that affect my temps?


----------



## clynn11

They recommend having at least 3 full hours of sleep, so you should be good, or you could just temp when you wake up to pee. Make sure you temp at the same time daily.


----------



## prgirl_11

Got it. Thank you!!!!! <3


----------



## HWPG

Um, totally not related: I made OH a chocolate roulade this weekend (think jelly roll). Except instead of jelly, I mixed mascarpone cheese, a little instant coffee, and folded in heavy whipping cream I had whipped until it was stiff..... It was de.lish.us. Kinda like a tiramisu. Mmmmm, come over, try some.


----------



## clynn11

Ooo Mirolee that sounds amazing!!

I tried the weirdest thing in the world the other night. Strawberries dipped in sour cream rolled in brown sugar. I was so scared to try it at first but it really wasn't bad. It was interesting lol.


----------



## prgirl_11

I've been making a rookie mistake this whole time by counting the first day of the next cycle as part of my luteal phase. How embarassing. I thought my luteal phase was 15 days but it's 14. That's awesome because it would mean that this cycle is 31 days! A huge improvement from 56, 41, etc from. months ago! :)


----------



## prgirl_11

HWPG said:


> Um, totally not related: I made OH a chocolate roulade this weekend (think jelly roll). Except instead of jelly, I mixed mascarpone cheese, a little instant coffee, and folded in heavy whipping cream I had whipped until it was stiff..... It was de.lish.us. Kinda like a tiramisu. Mmmmm, come over, try some.

Sounds heavenly! Recipe please!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, that sounds delish! I made carmel apple salad for a lunch thing I am going to. Hawaii sounds wonderful. I hope you enjoy it.

Katrina, I'm sorry! Maybe those suck?? That's the kind of opks I use though. Ha. 

And yes, if I continue with a 29 day cycle .. that means my ll is like, well less than a week. Ain't nobody can make a baby in that time frame! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, don't worry. -- I'm 100% rookie at this! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I stole it from my opks :haha: I just don't like the dye in them very much the control line in the pregnancy tests are so light.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ok, I'll take October. Are we changing it to a closed group?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-Sounds so yummy!


----------



## frsttimemama

That's the only one I have. I'm trying not to buy any. I actually went to walmart tonight and didn't think of it. Gotta O first.


----------



## jury3

clynn11 said:


> Julie- what days before O'ing did you do your insems?

Here ya go Cassidy... 2 days before, day of and day after...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e4fd8//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart



prgirl_11 said:


> Cassidy you made me think of temping...
> I don't know as much as you girls about it. If i have not temped at all this cycle is it worth it to start temping tomorrow morning (9DPO) to see if i have high temps or to see if there's a pattern?
> Any experienced tempers know?

I don't think it would tell you very much at this point, but it wouldn't hurt anything either. Temp before you get up to pee as long as you've slept 3-4 hours.

Mirolee-SO JEALOUS!!! I would love to go to Hawaii!!!


----------



## clynn11

I vote yes to a closed group. Our group of girls is big enough, I think adding any more may just confuse us all! Lol. I am trying desperately to remember everyone's name and I think i've finally got them all down ;) lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I vote yes too.


----------



## HWPG

Yes, I think we decided to close it. I've been trying all day to think of a title with boo, trick, treat, Halloween, or October in the title. It's tough! Good luck with that Nichole!


----------



## clynn11

Gonna scream when we get our BFPs around Halloween? lmfao.

AF don't play tricks, we want our BFP treat in October! (doesn't rrhyme but hey, i'm not Mother Goose)


----------



## clynn11

We also haven't heard from these girls in at least a month, probably more, so they can probably be removed from the front page (not trying to be rude, our chattiness just runs off a lot of people lol)

SmallTownGirl- STG
Miss LaLa- LaLa
littlesteph- Steph
BBWttc29-BBW
MizzyD-Mizzy
mom2pne-Simone
NoGreaterLove
Greekgrl77
RicsChick
Rozzer
Sugerr
Tori0713
Mrs.Stevens10
alicarr74 

But if you all want to keep them on there I really don't care  just a suggestion lol.

Oh and add Kiamaria83 to the front page.


----------



## clynn11

Forget the candy, just give me a BFP in October! hahaha


----------



## jury3

mizzyD is 7 weeks pregnant...she's on my May due date board. I'm assuming she's moved on?

mayb_baby used to be on here too and she's on my due date board also...

and that's why we should close it...bc we are all close and talk all the time. The ones who don't really love us, leave us! lol


----------



## frsttimemama

That'd be fine with me, too.


----------



## clynn11

Oh yeah, I don't even think we heard her pregnancy announcement. Did we?? See, so many girls to keep up with! Lol. Well congrats to her! I haven't seen her in the thread for quite a while so I assumed we moved too fast for her  lol


----------



## prgirl_11

I vote closed. I don't want to spread my attention too thin. I like the more personal relationships we've built. And, I agree, it would be hard to keep track of so many members. I'd rather just chat with all of you TTCrs and pregger friends. &#9829;


----------



## pdxmom

Mirolee Hawaii sounds wonerful...dh and me were thinking of going in december but lets c how tht works out :)

I vote on closed group too :thumbup:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Trick or treat, AF you WILL be beat...

I agree with closed and keeping it to those who have stuck around. 

And Mirolee, I may have salivated a little when I read your post...and again just now thinking about it...


----------



## Disneybaby26

I vote closed too, I love our group...and eventually we'll be a big bunch of preggos!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Trick or treat, baby feet, give me chubby cheeks to eat!! LOL!!


----------



## clynn11

Hahahahaha omg Kara I LOVE THAT!!! hahahaha.


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> Trick or treat, baby feet, give me chubby cheeks to eat!! LOL!!

Hahahah soo cute..love this one


----------



## clynn11

I can't wait until the day we are all pregnant! Eeek it will be so much fun sharing our motherhood adventures! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> Trick or treat, baby feet, give me chubby cheeks to eat!! LOL!!

Love this one!


----------



## clynn11

Ooo this morning I found a shit ton of OPKs under my sink hiding. I thought I only had two left! In order to get control of my need to pee on HPTs, I think i'm going to use OPKs as a replacement and see if they get darker consistently  :haha:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Love it Kara!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, peeing on sticks is making me crazy! Lol. All of my OPK's look about the same to me. I used the last one this morning and didn't buy more.


----------



## BubsMom17

Hey has anyone heard from Lausie??? She's gotta be due pretty soon!


----------



## clynn11

Nope I haven't heard from her, I stalked her statistics tab on her profile to view her posts and it seems she hasn't been on BnB in quite a while. So exciting for her though!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I love Trick or treat, baby feet, give me chubby cheeks to eat!! too. I was messing around looking at how to create a thread but didn't see how to make it a closed one. Anyone know how to do that? 

I think I will keep SmallTownGirl. I see her name on the viewing this thread so she is keeping up with us all. Hopefully she will be back and chatting.


----------



## frsttimemama

I am gonna get another BD in one way or another tonight. That will make BD today, yesterday, Saturday, Friday, and Wednesday. I don't think timing could be better for me. I hope I O today.. scratch that, I'll be furious if I don't. For whatever that's worth.. lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

FX for you Sandy! You've gotten plenty of bding in so you should be covered.


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> I love Trick or treat, baby feet, give me chubby cheeks to eat!! too. I was messing around looking at how to create a thread but didn't see how to make it a closed one. Anyone know how to do that?
> 
> I think I will keep SmallTownGirl. I see her name on the viewing this thread so she is keeping up with us all. Hopefully she will be back and chatting.

Morgan knows how...I wouldn't even know where to start!! Lol


----------



## clynn11

Hmmm not sure Nichole, Morgan will have to answer that one since she did it with the pregnant thread!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Nichole. Between the pains and OPK's, I'm hoping that's the case. And a temp dip yesterday.. but my body hates me so who knows! Lol


----------



## clynn11

I did a google and found this in one of the threads.. it was from a couple of years ago though so not sure if it's the same:

"To close your pregnancy buddy thread click 'Edit' on your orginal post (the first one in your thread) and then select the 'Go Advanced' button at the bottom of the editor. You can now change [Open] to [Closed] and press save. "


----------



## NDTaber9211

clynn11 said:


> I did a google and found this in one of the threads.. it was from a couple of years ago though so not sure if it's the same:
> 
> "To close your pregnancy buddy thread click 'Edit' on your orginal post (the first one in your thread) and then select the 'Go Advanced' button at the bottom of the editor. You can now change [Open] to [Closed] and press save. "

I tried this on an old thread I started but I still don't see any place to make it closed. I'll send Morgan a message about it.


----------



## prgirl_11

I'm all for an October group but we better get more :bfp: s in September!! Seven more days left! C'mon bodies! Cooperate!!!

P.S. I POAS around 5pm today (8DPO). I know, I know, too early! Sigh....


----------



## clynn11

Nichole- Morgan wrote this in the BabyMamas thread lol "About it being a CLOSED group, idk I just went to make a thread and it asked whether I wanted it open or closed, and I figured for our situation and wanting to stay together I'd close it. "


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hrmm ok then lol.


----------



## clynn11

Maybe you can't do it in this forum? Maybe you can only do it in the pregnancy buddies forum? I guess just put CLOSED in the title? lol


----------



## asmcsm

We're a ttc group and discussion, maybe if we did it in ttc buddies instead?


----------



## asmcsm

Btw, contacts just came for my Halloween costume. Lol lets just say I've never put them in before and it took me like 30 minutes lol. So weird to have blue eyes!


----------



## NDTaber9211

clynn11 said:


> Maybe you can't do it in this forum? Maybe you can only do it in the pregnancy buddies forum? I guess just put CLOSED in the title? lol

I'll do that if I can't figure it out. 



asmcsm said:


> We're a ttc group and discussion, maybe if we did it in ttc buddies instead?

Maybe! I'll try to post it in ttc buddies and see. 



asmcsm said:


> Btw, contacts just came for my Halloween costume. Lol lets just say I've never put them in before and it took me like 30 minutes lol. So weird to have blue eyes!

Where did you get the contacts?


----------



## asmcsm

I got them at silkfair.com. They were pretty inexpensive. I bought the sterling gray fresh look color blends but they look more blue than gray which I was going for.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Love the trick or treat name :)

AFM - Woke up with a massive temperature dip! :happydance: I also woke up feeling a bit poorly too though, my throat is really sore but feels like it's headed to my chest. :(


----------



## frsttimemama

So my temp climbed a little, but not enough to say it jumped I don't feel like. How frustrating. I was counting on it. I got BD time in last night, but it was like pulling teeth since it was night #4 in a row. No way I'm gonna pull it off tonight. Lol. Hope it's enough. Hope I O'ed. Guess I'll wait some more. If my temp keeps going up the next 2 days, I'll get cross hairs for yesterday, which would at least match with OPK's. I'm fairly sure if I was going to O this month, the last couple days would be the days. My lab results should be back today, too. I'm curious about those. For now, time to get ready for work and work hard to hold it together for this baby shower I'm helping put on today. And tomorrow is "3 months" since this whole nightmare began. Today is NOT going to be one of "those" days. Today is NOT going to be one of "those" days. Today is NOT going to be one of "those" days. There, I think I'm convinced!


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad your temp dipped BB. Good luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O Huni. I can't imagine what your feeling like *hugs*


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi girls. Just realised I never told you my name. Its colette.

Can someone tell me what the pineapple and sunflower seeds do at ovulation ? 
Also does anyone know if you're super fertile after a miscarriage ?


----------



## frsttimemama

They are supposed to help with implantation I believe


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> Hi girls. Just realised I never told you my name. Its colette.
> 
> Can someone tell me what the pineapple and sunflower seeds do at ovulation ?
> Also does anyone know if you're super fertile after a miscarriage ?

Apparently you eat it 1-5DPO including the core :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Colette is such a pretty name!! Yes, helps make your uterus fluffy for implantation! Usually taking 1-5dpo :) I don't know if I'd say your "more fertile" after a MC, but certainly not any less fertile!! :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

I may try this progesterone cream. I just need something to make baby stick. I feel so fed up as people around me saying their preggo and I should be. Life is too mean :-(


----------



## Disneybaby26

That's an awful thing to say to someone, I'm sorry!! Marie is using progesterone cream, I'm sure he'd be happy to advise!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I would suggest talking to your doctor before you start with the progesterone cream. He may want labs and such?


----------



## Kiamaria83

Thanks girls. I have the dr on monday so fingers crossed I'm fixable. I am going to have to do some googling about pineapple. I might just buy some supplies on mu way home.


----------



## morganwhite7

Disneybaby26 said:


> Trick or treat, baby feet, give me chubby cheeks to eat!! LOL!!

LMAO Kara you rhyme master!! 

And girls- Go to the "preggo buddies" section, click new thread, and you will see the "CLOSED" option on the "Prefix" drop down. But TTC buddies doesn't have it?! I am so confused. So try and find one with that option. But if not, I say write it in the title and that should do the job!! Lol they usually don't stay for long anyways after finding out how much we chat lol, it's a bit hard to keep up!


AFM- Feelin' good today. Having some V8, Zofran, and leftover Donatos for breakfast. :)


----------



## HWPG

i'm sure you hear this all the time, colette, but i will now be singing "les mis" all day - which is fabulous since it's my favorite muscial of all time, i saw it in boston opera house. love love love! (yes, i realize it's "cosette", but still.....) 
cd2 here. i'm ready to begin again. c'mon already!


----------



## prgirl_11

Update: bfn this morning at 9DPO.

Tomorrow can't get here fast enough! LOL


----------



## Kiamaria83

Haha ive never actually got that before. Never seen les mis so will have to see it. I do get called all sorts of random things though , I hate having a weird name lol


----------



## HWPG

i think it's beautiful. my name is mirolee, so i've got weird completely covered.


----------



## wavescrash

Kiamaria83 said:


> Hi girls. Just realised I never told you my name. Its colette.
> 
> Can someone tell me what the pineapple and sunflower seeds do at ovulation ?
> Also does anyone know if you're super fertile after a miscarriage ?

I've read you're more fertile after childbirth or a miscarriage. Twice now (this pregnancy included) my sticky beans came the month I miscarried (counted first day of bleeding as first day of my period.)


----------



## jury3

I love les mis! I've only seen the movie version though...we were supposed to see it at our outdoor theater this summer but didn't go. I'm hoping I can see it soon. Rent is still my favorite though.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, glad you're feeling well and that Hubby is home!

Mirolee, glad you're doing okay. Your horoscope sounded promising! Yay! Fx for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, sorry about your BFN. Its still early, which you know, so fx for tomorrow or the next few days!

Waves, I hope that's the case. Im at 3 months after childbirth so maybe the third month will be the charm. How are you doing?


----------



## frsttimemama

I called the doctors office and they didn't have my lab back so I called the lab I had it done at and they said it was back and they would send it again.. and of course they couldn't tell me the result. I have a scared feeling about it, even though I'm fairly sure it will be low because I hadn't even ovulated yet. So I don't know why I'm so scared. Because it may be cold hard proof I'm broken I guess.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies! 
Collette is such a beautiful name! 
AFM:Temps were weird this morning, I slept like crap until 5 tested and had a 96.7, well I went back to bed and tested again around 8 97.4. I had a bfn this morning go figure, BBs still hurt and mouth bleed when I brushed this morning and not a little bit either.


----------



## HWPG

you are NOT broken! your body just needs a little time to adjust and warm up.


----------



## pdxmom

Soo happy to c these pretty pink lines :cloud9:


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Sonia!

Sorry Katrina :( Hopefully you're just one of those people who take a long time for the lines to show.

Thanks Mirolee. Just frustrated I guess.


----------



## pdxmom

I'm sorry your having a hard time Katrina...don't lose the faith your BFP is around the corner Hun


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo Sonia!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HWPG

nice sonia! congrats!


----------



## jury3

Congrats Sonia!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Beautiful lines Sonia- show the fam! show the fam! ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-Yay!!! 
Sandy-Your not broken, bodies are weird sometimes and have a mind of their own. 
AFM:To be honest I am taking the bfn better then I expected. Maybe the extra sleep helped


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> Marie, sorry about your BFN. Its still early, which you know, so fx for tomorrow or the next few days!
> 
> Waves, I hope that's the case. Im at 3 months after childbirth so maybe the third month will be the charm. How are you doing?

I'm not sure how it works after childbirth, I just know they say you're more fertile. That's one of the reasons why they discuss birth control methods at your 6 week PP visit. So many women get pregnant right away while breastfeeding thinking they can't get pregnant (while breastfeeding). I don't believe it took Morgan _too_ long after childbirth to get her sticky bean :)

I'm doing okay. 16 weeks tomorrow, have my monthly OB appointment and I'll get my request form to schedule my 18 week anatomy/gender scan (I can't believe I'll find out in 2 weeks or so!) I'm having some heel pain (I think plantar fasciitis) which really sucks since I work on my feet 8 hours a day, 5 days a week haha. Oh well.

FX for you <3


----------



## Kiamaria83

HWPG said:


> i think it's beautiful. my name is mirolee, so i've got weird completely covered.

Mirolee is a lovely name. I think naming a baba is so hard. We spent so long deciding our little fellas name and eventually agreed we liked elliott. 

Yay on the bfp's.

I am hoping to get preg very soo. Just over 2 weeks since my 3rd miscarriage so no idea where I'm at with my cycle. Started getting creamy cm and boobie tingling like I did when I got my last bfp. Surely its too soon to be pregnant so soon after.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-2 weeks!!! 

Did you ladies read that the site will be down for a couple hours tomorrow?


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, thanks! That's so exciting! Hope your feet stop hurting. That's awful :(


----------



## morganwhite7

No Katrina I didn't read that, I will be lost for those few hours!! Lol

And WOW Waves can't believe you're 16w already, let's see a bump shot, I know it's getting there!! :)

And yeah after birth I had a LOT of bleeding, one annovulatory cycle, then back to bein a fertile myrtle again! I think I could have maybe made a bean sooner if my stupid DH would have cooperated.. lol jk a bit though, it was HARD with his knee not bending much anymore (Ha, I'm sure you can imagine! :( It is getting much better now though!). But yeah pretty impressive, conceived the same exact day as last year. Now that is a reliable cycle! Lol

And Sandy- Don't be down if the prog is low. By the looks of your chart you def haven't ovulated yet so I can't imagine the numbers being high, but that doesn't mean it's not coming!!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

That's what I'm expecting. If my temp goes up again the next 2 days, I will get crosshairs for yesterday. I did have the positive opks and pain so hopefully I did O but its SO late in the cycle.. I mean cd 22.. really?! I think I might need some assistance.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> And WOW Waves can't believe you're 16w already, let's see a bump shot, I know it's getting there!! :)

I know! I'll take one tomorrow after my appointment :) I do one every Wednesday!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hi Ladies,

I am wondering if I could join the group before you close it. I have been following this
group for a couple months (sorry to sound like a stalker) I just didn't want to ask to join until I had officially started a new cycle and really got down to the TTC business. I have never seen such a supportive, welcoming, informative group of women...I totally understand if the group is already too big though and you don't want to add a new person.


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh lotalaughs I see your name always on the bottom.. I say SURE since you DO seem so dedicated already! Haha don't worry, I read every thread they had before I joined, I was like WOW this is so cool! So welcome :) 

Got a real name we can add to the front page? 
*Oops I see Brittney.. Sonia or Nichole can add you when they see this :)

P.s. I hope we don't sound like a bunch of meanies on here, it's just so hard to keep track when people come and go so frequently!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thank you, my name is Brittney.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Girls 

Not had much time to catch up, silly mobile Internet!

Sonia how very exciting. Happy for you :)


----------



## clynn11

Welcome brittney!! Fx to see a bfp from you soon! Tell us a little about yourself :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

So a little about me...

I am turning 24 tomorrow, hubby is 31 and we've been married for 2.5 years. I'm an investment colsultant in the boston area and hubs is a cook. 
We decided we would start TTC the middle of august, however, I have not been able to start a fresh cycle, currently on CD 97! I am on a 10 day prescription of Provera to hopefully start af and will be going in next wednesday for a pelvic u/s to check for cysts. This will be baby #1 for both of us and we are so excited to finally start trying. 

Baby dust to all you TWWers and I can't tell you how excited I've been watching the most recent BFPs show up!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi brittney. Welcome. I'm colette


----------



## Lotalaughs16

morganwhite7 said:


> Awh lotalaughs I see your name always on the bottom.. I say SURE since you DO seem so dedicated already! Haha don't worry, I read every thread they had before I joined, I was like WOW this is so cool! So welcome :)
> 
> Got a real name we can add to the front page?
> *Oops I see Brittney.. Sonia or Nichole can add you when they see this :)
> 
> P.s. I hope we don't sound like a bunch of meanies on here, it's just so hard to keep track when people come and go so frequently!

Just saw this edit, I don't think you sound like meanies its completely understandable that its hard to keep up...it took me hours sometimes to get through some of the chattiness. But when i saw it was going to be closed, I thought i would just give it a shot and try to join since i had been stalking for a few months lol


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi Brittney!!! Welcome girlie! :flower:

This group of girls is indeed very supportive, chatty and friendly. :winkwink: 

A word of adivce: check back often, otherwise you'll fall behind fast. :wacko: I was away for four days and it took me FOREVER to catch up.:haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I go to work and end up with pages to catch up :rofl:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Brittney!! Welcome and good luck! 
AFM: Nothing to report, did chores and finally got done.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Another stalker sad to see the group close! I've been watching this thread for quite some time. LOL. Love watching you ladies get our BFP's. I too started TTC mid september and haven't joined in because of not Oing until nearly October!! Best of luck to all you ladies!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I copied this from the forum page.. 

Forum Down Time Tuesday 24th September 2013
The forum will be down on Tuesday 24th September from 2pm PST - 7pm PST. I believe this will be between 10pm GMT - 3am GMT time.

Our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.


Wobbles


----------



## morganwhite7

Come join us!!! No biggie!! :)

LOL Katrina NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I need to see Sonia's results and how all of your temps are and whatnot!!!

That stinks :growlmad:


----------



## Cowgirl07

You can join us!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Which time am I? :rofl:

Do you reckon we should set up a secret Facebook Group for when things like that happen and we are waiting for important news!?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

If you'll have me, i'd be more than happy to stick around!


----------



## clynn11

Long time stalkers welcome ;) lol. We close the forum in 7 days! 

I'm not all too keen on the FB thing, only because of what I call the 'stalker bar' in the corner which shows you everything someone 'like' or shares or comments on to all of your friends. FB drives me mad sometimes.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry, I am just passing it along.
You can stay Britt-Have any details you would like to share? When you started ttc etc?


----------



## brunettebimbo

That doesn't happen on a secret group Hun :)


----------



## clynn11

CantHrdlyWait Tell us a little about yourself :)


----------



## clynn11

How the hell do you make a group secret?!?!? Lol. I do not know all the secret ways of FB apparently! I didn't even know you could do that lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

NEW and UPDATED list for Sonia, or Nichole next month! Please post if you'd like your name added!

*TTCaWee1- Rachel
*Jury- Julie
*Disneybaby26- Kara
*mwhite7- Morgan
*Wavescrash- Amanda/Waves lol
*Bubsmom17- Emily
*Goldstns- Nikki
*MrsAMK- Molly
*Pdx- Sonia
asmcsm- Ashlee
RobertRedford- Amanda
NDTaber9211- Nichole
HWPG- Mirolee
Cowgirl07-Katrina
Clynn11- Cassidy
Prgirl_11- Marie
frsttimemama- Sandy
BrunetteBimbo- BB
VivianJean- Amelia

Lotalaughs16- Brittney
CantHrdlyWait- Britt
Kiamaria83- Colette
(need added plz! :))


----------



## brunettebimbo

clynn11 said:


> How the hell do you make a group secret?!?!? Lol. I do not know all the secret ways of FB apparently! I didn't even know you could do that lol.

Yep you can. I started a secret group in January 2012 and it's still going really well now. Just a group of local mums who meet up and chat. No-one ever sees the posts and no-one knows it exists.


----------



## pdxmom

Im not too keen on the fb group either... I DONT TRUST FB PRIVACY :haha: either ways most of us r on each others friends list...the others who wanna keep in touch r also invited to do so :hugs:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

i didn't know about FB secret groups either :dohh:


----------



## clynn11

Love seeing the stars next to the names. One day there's gonna be a star next to ALL OF THEM!! :) :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't know about fb-its privacy scares me. :haha: 
No bnb tonight and I have to work tomorrow. Sonia you should text me the results. Please.


----------



## pdxmom

EEEEEKKK didnt notice the star beside my name....front page updated :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like the stars too! One day there will be baby born dates instead of stars for all of us!


----------



## goldstns

Julie should have 2 **'s


----------



## Lotalaughs16

i know, its so exciting!! I can't believe how many BFPs there were in August!!


----------



## clynn11

hahahaha Julie SHOULD get two stars! I still say Sonia has twins in there too :haha:


----------



## pdxmom

Cowgirl07 said:


> I don't know about fb-its privacy scares me. :haha:
> No bnb tonight and I have to work tomorrow. Sonia you should text me the results. Please.

Hun my appointment is tomorrow and looks like bnb will b down today...im sure it will b here tomorrow if not ill text u...and the rest of us who r also on fb ill update u guys too :D


----------



## Cowgirl07

Why do they have to close down, what am I going to do tonight symptom spot with my dh. Or complain about af if she shows up? 
Good luck Sonia!


----------



## BubsMom17

I am on four secret FB groups - One for my cousin who is in the army, one is a prayer group for my aunt with cancer, one is a work group, and another is my due date buddies. It works by only allowing invited members to view the group. It is perfectly private and no one sees anything. I promise!

* PS, I have never built one, so I am not sure how to set it up, but I PROMISE it's private.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck Sonia!

Welcome Brittney and Britt! 

Temp super rose this morning. I am so relieved about it. One more day and I will get my official ovulation cross hairs :happydance:


----------



## morganwhite7

Yahoooo for (what will be) crosshairs Nichole!! lol :)


----------



## goldstns

welcome new ladies... plz don't forget to follow us over to our new thread come Oct 1st.

I don't have FB, so please don't ditch me!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Good luck Sonia!
> 
> Welcome Brittney and Britt!
> 
> Temp super rose this morning. I am so relieved about it. One more day and I will get my official ovulation cross hairs :happydance:

Wow!! Told you you didn;t have to worry! Look at that awesome temp rise! My temp was exactly the same today as it was yesterday...I've never had that happen before


Also, welcome new girls!


----------



## clynn11

FF frustrates me. It always gives me the wrong O date, and I always have to override it. I know my body and have a 13 day LP EVERY time, so why does it keep messing it up?!?! lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay for the temp spike Nichole! 

I can't wait until the first month that i can confirm I actually ovulated. I don't think I have ovulated since i stopped bc in Feb.


----------



## morganwhite7

^How far are you into your Provera? I know that stuff works wonders!!


----------



## prgirl_11

CantHrdlyWait said:


> If you'll have me, i'd be more than happy to stick around!

Hi Britt!! :flower:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ashlee- I've had that happen once or twice before. If it happens again maybe you have a wonky thermometer.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I have a question for you fertility goddesses... from what i am reading, Progesterone helps strengthen the uterine lining to help with implantation (correct me if I'm wrong)...so why would my DR put me on progesterone to start AF??


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cowgirl07 said:


> Sorry, I am just passing it along.
> You can stay Britt-Have any details you would like to share? When you started ttc etc?

Alright! I'm Britt and I just got married to my Husband Anthony on 9/6. We had to wait for my first fertile period after the wedding, which is Sunday! I ovulated right before the honeymoon which really bummed me out. I've also been training since june for my first marathon! It's on 10/12. As much as I know it's ridiculous, if by some stroke of luck I get pregnant this cycle, i'd probably know right around the time of my marathon. This is why i'm not testing until after the marathon. I don't want anything to influence how I "Think" I feel during the marathon. I know i've been training for months, but it worries me just a little!! We are trying SMEP and i'm using OPK's but not temping. I'm really OCD and the temping and the OPK's would be too much right now. I may do it later down the line, but not the first try!

Thanks for keeping me and I look forward to talking to ladies every day!! It helps because i'm not really talking to anyone about it in my work/family life.


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> That doesn't happen on a secret group Hun :)

I thought not but I was in a group the other day and it gave me group suggestions (closed groups too!) that my facebook friends were in. I am not too keen on facebook "privacy". Mostly b/c there are ways around everything. Sucks because there are some great fertility and TTC groups there.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Yay for the temp spike Nichole!
> 
> I can't wait until the first month that i can confirm I actually ovulated. I don't think I have ovulated since i stopped bc in Feb.

Thanks! Provera is wonderful. i got to use it last time I had an anovulatory cycle. When you don't always ovulate, seeing those cross hairs is Christmas coming early. I hope you get to see yours soon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

BubsMom17 said:


> I am on four secret FB groups - One for my cousin who is in the army, one is a prayer group for my aunt with cancer, one is a work group, and another is my due date buddies. It works by only allowing invited members to view the group. It is perfectly private and no one sees anything. I promise!
> 
> * PS, I have never built one, so I am not sure how to set it up, but I PROMISE it's private.

I would happily set one up if I knew I wouldn't be on my own :lol:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

morganwhite7 said:


> ^How far are you into your Provera? I know that stuff works wonders!!

I am on day 5...no AF in sight. I have constant cramping which always makes me feel like AF will show but then i am disappointed. And I have also had stabbing pains on my left side around where my ovary is for about a month and a half (which is why i think i have a cyst)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congratulations on your recent wedding!! I understand not testing before and your body is used to it.


----------



## BubsMom17

prgirl_11 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> That doesn't happen on a secret group Hun :)
> 
> I thought not but I was in a group the other day and it gave me group suggestions (closed groups too!) that my facebook friends were in. I am not too keen on facebook "privacy". Mostly b/c therea re waysa round everything. Sucks because there are some great fertility and TTC groups there.Click to expand...

That's concerning... I've never seen that happen before, but I will keep an eye out for such things. :shrug:


----------



## prgirl_11

goldstns said:


> welcome new ladies... plz don't forget to follow us over to our new thread come Oct 1st.
> 
> I don't have FB, so please don't ditch me!

We can't ditch our preggo ladies! We love seeing your updates! Besides, we need you experienced ladies to answer questions and give advice when we get our :bfp: s :winkwink:


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ashlee- I've had that happen once or twice before. If it happens again maybe you have a wonky thermometer.

I don't know...I've seen people with charts that have level temps, I was just surprised to see the same temp this am. because usually mine will fluctuate by at least .01 degrees. And I haven't had any trouble with my thermometer lately...I guess we'll have to see what happens tomorrow. Hopefully a spike! Hoping for another triphasic chart like last cycle. Though, I really think that I had a chemical last month.


----------



## brunettebimbo

BubsMom17 said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> That doesn't happen on a secret group Hun :)
> 
> I thought not but I was in a group the other day and it gave me group suggestions (closed groups too!) that my facebook friends were in. I am not too keen on facebook "privacy". Mostly b/c therea re waysa round everything. Sucks because there are some great fertility and TTC groups there.Click to expand...
> 
> That's concerning... I've never seen that happen before, but I will keep an eye out for such things. :shrug:Click to expand...

People can see closed groups and who the members are but none of the contents without being a member. 

A secret group is just that, no-one can find it, you have to be added to it and no-one knows it exists.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Eugh just found out a "friend" is pregnant. She had a one night stand and is preggo . ... again ! And then I see a piccie of her with a baby bump and a cigarette in her hand. Ut isnt fair on people that actually want a baby . I hate seeing people who are pregnant abuse their bodies as its such a gift. So noe she will have 2 babies by 2 one night stands. It really annoys me. Ggrrrrrr. Rant over.


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> That doesn't happen on a secret group Hun :)
> 
> I thought not but I was in a group the other day and it gave me group suggestions (closed groups too!) that my facebook friends were in. I am not too keen on facebook "privacy". Mostly b/c therea re waysa round everything. Sucks because there are some great fertility and TTC groups there.Click to expand...
> 
> That's concerning... I've never seen that happen before, but I will keep an eye out for such things. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> People can see closed groups and who the members are but none of the contents without being a member.
> 
> A secret group is just that, no-one can find it, you have to be added to it and no-one knows it exists.Click to expand...

Yep, I know but they can see the name. I say go ahead and make it. Sadly, I wouldn't join because I don't want anyone on my facebook friends knowing we are TTC. Unless the group name is something that has NOTHING to do with TTC ;-) It can be like Scarf Knitting or Motorcross Babes HAHAHA :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

So we would have to think about having an outlandish name since we are from all over the world :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

^LOL @ Motocross Babes!!! I'd join then! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:

Motocross babes is fine by me! :lol:

Reckon I have enough post O snacks!?

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/B99C7180-779F-4ABB-AE8F-34653D744526-3745-00000212828BF9BD_zpsaa35e288.jpg


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> ^LOL @ Motocross Babes!!! I'd join then! :)

Lol no one would ever suspect we discuss pee sticks, constipation and cervix positions there! Lol


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Motocross babes is fine by me! :lol:
> 
> Reckon I have enough post O snacks!?
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/B99C7180-779F-4ABB-AE8F-34653D744526-3745-00000212828BF9BD_zpsaa35e288.jpg

That looks like you are gearing up for war! C'mon eggy!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

There is a closed section and a secret section #
Closed
Anyone can see the group and who's in it. Only members see posts.
#
Secret
Only members see the group, who's in it, and what members post.


----------



## asmcsm

There are closed groups and there are secret groups. Closed groups people can see that aren't members but they can't join unless invited. Secret groups can't been seen by anyone that isn't a member and you have to be invited.


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL for real AGAIN over the post-O snacks.. Haha I saw chocolate covered ones on my lunch break that were so cute, thought of you all. Hope it works! :)


----------



## asmcsm

LOL Katrina we posted that at the same time


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-great minds think alike. 
I can make the group but I am not friends with everyone. 
I am eating waffles. So healthy especially with fake maple syrup


----------



## asmcsm

Oh...and I went and bought a new pineapple at 9:30 pm last night lol. Ate 1/5 of it when I got home and the a second 1/5 of it this morning. Had to keep it from Baby kitty because she was trying to snag it out of my bowl. And got my sunflower seeds in my purse ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I may have no taste buds left by the end though! :lol:


----------



## asmcsm

Just remember to eat the core of the pineapple! That's the part with the most bromelain!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep it's all in there :) I'm pulling out all the stops this month!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Katrina I just bought blueberry pancake/sausage on a stick (like a corndog) from the store and have been having it as my afternoon snack also! Who cares- only one life, might as well eat good ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Its to late for O foods for me. 19 people are viewing our chattiness right now.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Kiamaria - Sorry you saw that preg announcement. That is so frustrating when people do not respect their bodies BUT I always try to focus my energy on how much better its going to feel when i get my BFP because of all the hard work and dedication that went into it. keep your head up!


----------



## clynn11

I hate pineapple :( lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for crosshairs to be Nichole!

Ashlee, I had acoiple thge same earlier this month.

Welcome new ladies! This group is wonderful.

And the results are in -- I have a progesterone of a whopping 0.5. Yes 0.5. Seriously? Ugh. The triage nurse said she doesn't think I'm ovulating. Thank you for the insight, lady. Lol. Seriously though, she was very nice. I am just bummed. The doctor is supposed to call later.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like pineapple but you can't find decent ones around here very often.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy don't worry, a little Clomid and you should be fixed right up :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> Yay for crosshairs to be Nichole!
> 
> Ashlee, I had acoiple thge same earlier this month.
> 
> Welcome new ladies! This group is wonderful.
> 
> And the results are in -- I have a progesterone of a whopping 0.5. Yes 0.5. Seriously? Ugh. The triage nurse said she doesn't think I'm ovulating. Thank you for the insight, lady. Lol. Seriously though, she was very nice. I am just bummed. The doctor is supposed to call later.

Still new to all this so please excuse my lack of knowledge! How much should it be?

Sorry your going through this Hun :(


----------



## frsttimemama

I love pineapple, too. I will buy them when they aren't ripe and wait.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Not to beat the dead horse - but I am on a Secret facebook page for September 2013 Brides and NO one can see anything on it (besides the members). I had to be invited from a completely seperate page and then ADD the seceret page from there. I've been on it for 8 months, and even posted dress pics and wedding things before the wedding and no one ever saw it, except for my secret group! It's actually pretty neat! =]


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sorry you're bummed Sandy, at least you know the issue and can come up with a game plan with your DR to fix it. Like Morgan said, Clomid could do the trick!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy-I hope he calls you and gets you a script for clomid!
Do you ladies want me to make a group?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Wow Sandy... 0.5? Your doctor really should look into this

bb- they want progesterone over 10 but say if it is over 5 then it is considered you O'd but it was weak. 

I got bromelian pills instead of the pineapple. Works best for me.


----------



## asmcsm

That is pretty low Sandy :? At least now DH HAS to see that there's something not right like you've been telling him all along. He better suck it up cuz you need to get some clomid!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Kiamaria - Sorry you saw that preg announcement. That is so frustrating when people do not respect their bodies BUT I always try to focus my energy on how much better its going to feel when i get my BFP because of all the hard work and dedication that went into it. keep your head up!

It just annoys me. As I really took care of myself and still had a miscarriage and she smokes , takes drugs and just abuses herself. Annoying cowbag lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cowgirl07 said:


> Sandy-I hope he calls you and gets you a script for clomid!
> Do you ladies want me to make a group?

If you make the group, i'd join!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Does Ovufriend gives you ovulation after 3 days of high temps like FF? 

Also, do you ladies think I should get my progesterone tested 5dpo or 8dpo? I was going to go in on 7dpo but that falls on Sunday.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kiamaria83 said:


> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Kiamaria - Sorry you saw that preg announcement. That is so frustrating when people do not respect their bodies BUT I always try to focus my energy on how much better its going to feel when i get my BFP because of all the hard work and dedication that went into it. keep your head up!
> 
> It just annoys me. As I really took care of myself and still had a miscarriage and she smokes , takes drugs and just abuses herself. Annoying cowbag lolClick to expand...

I know one of them. She has 3 kids, 21 and smokes like a chimney. Then always wonders why her kids have low birth weights, have asthma and are sick a lot. Plus all 3 are admitted accidents. I have tried watch what I eat, walk, and nothing. :cry:


----------



## asmcsm

Kiamaria83 said:


> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Kiamaria - Sorry you saw that preg announcement. That is so frustrating when people do not respect their bodies BUT I always try to focus my energy on how much better its going to feel when i get my BFP because of all the hard work and dedication that went into it. keep your head up!
> 
> It just annoys me. As I really took care of myself and still had a miscarriage and she smokes , takes drugs and just abuses herself. Annoying cowbag lolClick to expand...

I know that feeling all too well :? sorry you have to see it



NDTaber9211 said:


> Does Ovufriend gives you ovulation after 3 days of high temps like FF?
> 
> Also, do you ladies think I should get my progesterone tested 5dpo or 8dpo? I was going to go in on 7dpo but that falls on Sunday.

I'd go 8dpo probably


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Kiamaria83 said:


> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Kiamaria - Sorry you saw that preg announcement. That is so frustrating when people do not respect their bodies BUT I always try to focus my energy on how much better its going to feel when i get my BFP because of all the hard work and dedication that went into it. keep your head up!
> 
> It just annoys me. As I really took care of myself and still had a miscarriage and she smokes , takes drugs and just abuses herself. Annoying cowbag lolClick to expand...

I know, I find myself feeling that way from time to time. I thought I had everything planned out perfectly. I eat healthy, went off BC 6 months before wanting to TTC to give my body enough time to regulate, started taking prenatals, started temping, using OPKS etc...and now I can't even get AF to start so i can actually put all of my TTC tools to work yet every other day I see someone on FB announcing a pregnancy. I usually allow myself to get angry/sad a little then i re-focus.

I am game for the secret FB group as long as were sure its private, no one really knows were TTC. I can attached the link to my FB later since i can't get it on my work computer.


----------



## pdxmom

Sandy clomid the magic drug...bring it on...join the clomid club among us girl....now tht u know wats the prob...im sure the fix will be easy :thumbup:

Nichole id so go 8dpo...my dr checks prog 10dpo actually bcos he wants progesterone to hold till then at least...hoping u c gud results girl :hugs:

Welcome to the new girls...as u already know ur in for a joy ride with us....:flower:


----------



## asmcsm

Also, Nichole Ovufriend will give you crosshairs after 3 days just like FF


----------



## Cowgirl07

I made it! I hope it works. if the girls who are new want to pm me your fb address I can add you.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I started adding temps later this month on O friends then it decided I hadn't O'd yet it got confused. :haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> Also, Nichole Ovufriend will give you crosshairs after 3 days just like FF

I cheated and put a 3rd higher temp on ovufriend and nothing happened. Maybe it knows I'm cheating :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

Not sure what exactly is next for me..


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Also, Nichole Ovufriend will give you crosshairs after 3 days just like FF
> 
> I cheated and put a 3rd higher temp on ovufriend and nothing happened. Maybe it knows I'm cheating :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, I skipped CD20 and put in CD21 and 22 temps and it gave me crosshairs then when i went and put CD20 it took them away


----------



## goldstns

nichole- try putting the next 2 days with high temps.. then I bet you will get the xhairs


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cowgirl07 said:


> I made it! I hope it works. if the girls who are new want to pm me your fb address I can add you.

Inboxed you :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I played with ofriend and can't get crosshairs either, no matter how high I make the temps, Nichole


----------



## asmcsm

K, so here's the thing...my temps don't actually look too different from last cycle. They were almost level right after O last month too, but they were higher
 



Attached Files:







www.fertilityfriend.com.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 1


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Kiamaria - Sorry you saw that preg announcement. That is so frustrating when people do not respect their bodies BUT I always try to focus my energy on how much better its going to feel when i get my BFP because of all the hard work and dedication that went into it. keep your head up!
> 
> It just annoys me. As I really took care of myself and still had a miscarriage and she smokes , takes drugs and just abuses herself. Annoying cowbag lolClick to expand...
> 
> I know one of them. She has 3 kids, 21 and smokes like a chimney. Then always wonders why her kids have low birth weights, have asthma and are sick a lot. Plus all 3 are admitted accidents. I have tried watch what I eat, walk, and nothing. :cry:Click to expand...

Ditto. I have six sisters (dad's 1st marriage), yes you read correctly, six. ALL of them became "accidental" teen moms. They had more children after that (one has five) and I dare say that around 90% of my nieces and nephews (I have 26) were "accidents". I am sick and tired of hearing them say that I am the only one who doesn't have kids and when am I going to have a baby. Also, all my female cousins have kids. I am the only granddaughter with no children. Coming from such a large family and being the only one that's not a mother is tough but I trust in God's will for my life and I care more about what He tells me then what my family does.

Let's hang in there girls. Let's be strong for our future babies. Let's think about the day when we will look into our baby's eyes and we will know that all the waiting and trying was totally worth it. Our children will be dearly loved.


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> I made it! I hope it works. if the girls who are new want to pm me your fb address I can add you.

What did you call it?


----------



## frsttimemama

Not sure what exactly is next for me..


----------



## Cowgirl07

Holy relatives Marie! I am the oldest in my family, the oldest cousin one side, middle on the other but only married. No grandkids but I want the first one. Selfish I know


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> Holy relatives Marie! I am the oldest in my family, the oldest cousin one side, middle on the other but only married. No grandkids but I want the first one. Selfish I know

Lol I don't blame you! 

My family makes a lot of babies. Sometimes I think sex is their only source of entertainment. :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I'm gonna struggle to get Hubby to :sex: tonight :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

Is 2dpo too early to symptom spot :haha:? I am SO tired! Like barely able to keep my eyes open tired. I have been getting great sleep too so I know that can't be it. 

I have a a lot of siblings too but only see 2 of them. 3 brothers and 1 sister on dad's side that I never see and 2 brothers on mom's side that won't ever go away lol. DH's has a freaking crazy huge family so we are always running into siblings, cousins, nieces, nephews etc. It can be a bit overwhelming. I now am an Aunt to a 19 year old with 2 kids already. I admit I have to fight with myself not to be pissy and jealous whenever I am around her. I can't help but this 'Why does this 19 year old who has NO idea wtf she is doing get to have 2 kids but I can't even have 1?!'


----------



## Cowgirl07

Its Motocross Babes :haha: Its a secret group


----------



## NDTaber9211

BB your temp looks good for ovulation today. If you can't bd honestly don't worry about it. You got so much in that you'll have so many soldiers waiting at the gates for the egg. I think you did super good this month.


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> Its Motocross Babes :haha: Its a secret group

Hahaha!!!! Awesome! :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

NDTaber9211 said:


> BB your temp looks good for ovulation today. If you can't bd honestly don't worry about it. You got so much in that you'll have so many soldiers waiting at the gates for the egg. I think you did super good this month.

Thanks Hun! I need to, I will MAKE him! :lol: If I don't get my BFP and we missed today I will blame that! At least if we have done a lot of BDing and everything else I know I've given it my best!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Marie-I don't think we are fb friends


----------



## Kiamaria83

prgirl_11 said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Kiamaria - Sorry you saw that preg announcement. That is so frustrating when people do not respect their bodies BUT I always try to focus my energy on how much better its going to feel when i get my BFP because of all the hard work and dedication that went into it. keep your head up!
> 
> It just annoys me. As I really took care of myself and still had a miscarriage and she smokes , takes drugs and just abuses herself. Annoying cowbag lolClick to expand...
> 
> I know one of them. She has 3 kids, 21 and smokes like a chimney. Then always wonders why her kids have low birth weights, have asthma and are sick a lot. Plus all 3 are admitted accidents. I have tried watch what I eat, walk, and nothing. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto. I have six sisters (dad's 1st marriage), yes you read correctly, six. ALL of them became "accidental" teen moms. They had more children after that (one has five) and I dare say that around 90% of my nieces and nephews (I have 26) were "accidents". I am sick and tired of hearing them say that I am the only one who doesn't have kids and when am I going to have a baby. Also, all my female cousins have kids. I am the only granddaughter with no children. Coming from such a large family and being the only one that's not a mother is tough but I trust in God's will for my life and I care more about what He tells me then what my family does.
> 
> Let's hang in there girls. Let's be strong for our future babies. Let's think about the day when we will look into our baby's eyes and we will know that all the waiting and trying was totally worth it. Our children will be dearly loved.Click to expand...

Wow. Humongous family. I wouldn't fancy buying xmas pressies for that many people. Yes we need to stay positive. At least we know we want and will love our little monsters even if it is taking s while to get there we will eventually at it will be so worth the wait. I am sick of people asking when I'm having another baby. If only they knew. Its so nice to have somewhere to be able to discuss everything with people that understand.


----------



## NDTaber9211

brunettebimbo said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> BB your temp looks good for ovulation today. If you can't bd honestly don't worry about it. You got so much in that you'll have so many soldiers waiting at the gates for the egg. I think you did super good this month.
> 
> Thanks Hun! I need to, I will MAKE him! :lol: If I don't get my BFP and we missed today I will blame that! At least if we have done a lot of BDing and everything else I know I've given it my best!Click to expand...

Both my OB/GYN and DH'S Urologist says every day bd can weaken the quality of sperm.


----------



## prgirl_11

My phone keeps beeping with facebook notifications ! LOL We are SO not letting BnBs downtime affect us! ;-)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol my computer keeps beeping I am glad I am home alone-well minus Sandy but she doesn't care the walk wore her out!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I turned off my phone notifications for the group lol.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

yea, I don't think I have notification set up on my phone which is probably better lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:cry: He won't BD :(


----------



## Kiamaria83

prgirl_11 said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Its Motocross Babes :haha: Its a secret group
> 
> Hahaha!!!! Awesome! :haha:Click to expand...

How do u find the group if its secret ? I did a search and nothing came up.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

PM Katrina your FB info and she can add you


----------



## Cowgirl07

You can't a member has to add you. So if you pm me your fb name Ill add you as a friend then add you to the group.


----------



## Cowgirl07

If my thinking is correct..its not always :haha: the site will close in 15 minutes


----------



## Lotalaughs16

i know, its so sad :( How long is it closed for? 8 hours?


----------



## Cowgirl07

5 according to the admin.


----------



## prgirl_11

Oooo countdown!

Five mins !


----------



## Lotalaughs16

oh ok good. I don't really check BnB much after I leave from work. I have a 90 minute commute then i usually go to the gym so I will check back in the morning


----------



## prgirl_11

I have to go cook dinner anyway LOL


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol I have two hours before dh comes home- house is pretty clean, dog is sleeping what am I going to do :haha:


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> Lol I have two hours before dh comes home- house is pretty clean, dog is sleeping what am I going to do :haha:

Facebook stalking! Lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

that is probably my favorite way to pass the time


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well its still up. I guess I can't add.
I'm sure I have blown up everyones news feeds already liking the pictures.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'll be going through BnB withdrawls


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yup.. 5:03 here and i'm still on!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

no I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## HWPG

omg, i had to read 12 pages! katrina, i msgd you.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-I got it and added you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Im still waiting for a call from my doctor. Hubby and I talked and he's okay with the clomid if that's our next step. He says whatever it takes to keep his wife sane. I love him. Lol. I am very thankful. I think he finally understands the situation. He did some research. He said ovulating every other month is normal and common. I explained calmly that while that may possibly normal for some, that's not normal for me, nor is it common. I didn't yell or sob. I'm just bummed and feel broken. All of the hoops I have jumped through have gotten me absolutely no place. 

Ps I helped put on the baby shower, and it was a success! I didn't even cry.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey it's working again


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey it is! Lol

Sandy come join us on FB if you have one!


----------



## pdxmom

yaayy...so question ........im down with a terrible cold...obviously i cant take meds...any home remedies?????????


----------



## morganwhite7

Echinacea! I think that's how it is spelled. Google it :)

Here you go! Works wonders.

https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supp...gredientId=981&activeIngredientName=ECHINACEA


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Echinacea! I think that's how it is spelled. Google it :)
> 
> Here you go! Works wonders.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supp...gredientId=981&activeIngredientName=ECHINACEA

where can i get this?have u tried this while pregnant??


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't think you can take that whilst pregnant. 

I found honey and hot water helped with paracetamol for me when I was pregnant and breastfeeding :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-feel better! 
Yay it is working! I thought I would have to go 24 hrs without bnb :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

I'm actually so surprised i'm already 6dpo! This TWW seems to be flying by to me for some reason.. normally it drags. Hopefully that's a good sign :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy I hope thats a good sign!


----------



## jury3

Welcome Britteny (not sure if I spelled that correctly)! cd97!?!? That's got to be so annoying!
You asked about the progesterone...maybe they need to help it build up and make it like you had a strong O to encourage AF to come? I have no idea, just guessing lol



goldstns said:


> Julie should have 2 **'s

HAHAHA so true! lol

Nichole-That's a nice temp rise!

Welcome Brit!

Maria-That is so annoying about your friend!!! Why the hell do people smoke when they are pregnant! That is one thing that pisses me off beyond belief. I think I would rather them eat a piece of lunch meat than smoke, at least the lunch meat is a gamble...the smoking definitely causes problems! So frustrating...

Cassidy-I don't think we can be friends anymore....who doesn't like pineapple??? lol


----------



## jury3

Morgan-Have we seen ANY bump pics from you????


----------



## clynn11

I agree- bump pic Morgan!!!

Awww Julie. Haha, I wish I did! It looks delicious but I just don't like the taste! Lol. I'm a semi-picky eater lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Totally random question - if this baby winds up being a boy, even though I had a baby shower with Hannah in 2012, could I get away with having another for this baby?


----------



## morganwhite7

Ahh! I still thought I had time for my skinny pic, but found a little bloat bump under there! Haha. Can't wait to have a real belly :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## frsttimemama

Awe! So adorable!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe!


----------



## jury3

That's a bump?! lol You're so skinny!


----------



## RobertRedford

whoa, so out of the loop! I've been in jury duty all day. Super beat. off to the gym! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## clynn11

Waves i will have a baby shower for each if my babies. Its a celebration! Who cares if you had one for hannah, this babe deserves a party too and anyone wanting to judge you for that would be ridiculous


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

very cute little bump morgan!!!

Okay ladies... i'm so confused. I'm only on CD10 and I have 28 day cycles. We are trying to do SMEP. BD on CD8 an will tonight. After I got back from running I had TONS of EWCM. It seems SUPER early for this. I started OPK's (first time ever) today. It was negative, but I really only did it for fun and had peed like an hour before I did it. I didn't expect to be Oing this early!! Do you think I should BD? I know it's hard to give advice because I don't chart. I was thinking that maybe I would do another one of the OPK's tonight because I haven't drank much this evening. grrrr. Just so strange. I have been a little crampy.. Maybe it is O?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ooops, Meant should I BD the next 3 days?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Dang you are pretty Morgan!

I am kind of bummed that I wont be able to post bump pics. I have a lot of weight around my midsection so no one will be able to tell I am pregnant for months.


----------



## asmcsm

Omg Morgan you're so tiny! I hate you a little right now jk haha you're gonna be all belly!

Britt- you're actually in the same SMEP thread as me :). I always use opks once in the am and once in the evening around 5-6 because you're more likely to catch surge in the afternoon. Definitely bd tonight. Take opks tomorrow too and if you happen to get a positive bd 3 nights, if not take the night off and bd the next day and take more opks. If your cycle is only 28 days o will come up pretty soon for you


----------



## NDTaber9211

CantHrdlyWait said:


> very cute little bump morgan!!!
> 
> Okay ladies... i'm so confused. I'm only on CD10 and I have 28 day cycles. We are trying to do SMEP. BD on CD8 an will tonight. After I got back from running I had TONS of EWCM. It seems SUPER early for this. I started OPK's (first time ever) today. It was negative, but I really only did it for fun and had peed like an hour before I did it. I didn't expect to be Oing this early!! Do you think I should BD? I know it's hard to give advice because I don't chart. I was thinking that maybe I would do another one of the OPK's tonight because I haven't drank much this evening. grrrr. Just so strange. I have been a little crampy.. Maybe it is O?

I usually get positives after only holding for an hour or so. I've been having a ton of ewcm 3-4 days before I actually ovulate. You can bd just in case but I think you will be fine if you don't.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I normally get my first +opk in the morning with SMU


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan....soo cute...but honestly you're still soo in shape :winkwink:

Britt...bcos u dont temp or use opks im guessing u wudnt know how long your lp is either...bcos if its a 16 day lp like some of us then u will b oing by cd12...however just ewcm does not mean tht u r oing right now...r u planning to start temping anytime soon???u can actually temp and opk for the next few days....itll make smep alil easier :winkwink:


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Nichole I test opks with smu too


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee and Nichole - thanks! I was thinking the same thing. I always get EWCM but because I don't chart, I don't know exactly if it's before O or which day is at O. I will probably chart eventually, but I don't want to get too obsessive the first cycle. We will BD tonight because that's what SMEP calls for, but if by chance I am Oing, then we'd need to BD tomorrow and thursday. Do you think I should do another OPK tonight because the first one today couldn't have been too accurate? I drink alot of water in the mornings. I only have 6 more OPK's so I hate to waste it.


----------



## jury3

It's normal to have EWCM for a few days before. Some women do O as early as cd10/11 though so you never know. I would start BD today and then keep doing opks. I usually did mine 2-4 times a day bc the surge can happen at any time.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sandy - I'm glad you're feeling a little better and that the hubs is agreeing to clomid.

Julie - Thanks for the info about progesterone...I really hope it works I feel like I and just going to reach up and pull out the lining myself if i don't get AF soon (i know i know, a little dramatic lol) oh and you just flipped the E and N in my name brittNEy

Morgan - OMG you're so thin! I can't wait to see more bump pics

Waves - I've seen other threads about baby showers past first babies and I saw someone that posted someone threw them a "sprinkle" instead of a shower, just to get together, honor the mother and get you a few things for the new babe.


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda...i think its perfectly alright if u want another shower for your coming baby...each baby is special and is a new life...i c no harm celebrating a new life....thats a big deal :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Nichole-You will be able to post bump pics! You are not any bigger than I am and I posted one! It definitely just looks like I'm chubby, but I was trying really hard to suck in and it wouldn't go any where lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

pdxmom said:


> Morgan....soo cute...but honestly you're still soo in shape :winkwink:
> 
> Britt...bcos u dont temp or use opks im guessing u wudnt know how long your lp is either...bcos if its a 16 day lp like some of us then u will b oing by cd12...however just ewcm does not mean tht u r oing right now...r u planning to start temping anytime soon???u can actually temp and opk for the next few days....itll make smep alil easier :winkwink:

Maybe I should temp. Is that a requirement for SMEP? I was just not trying to get to obsessed the first cycle! LOL I have a BBT but I get up several times during the night, so I stopped doing it. :shrug:


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> very cute little bump morgan!!!
> 
> Okay ladies... i'm so confused. I'm only on CD10 and I have 28 day cycles. We are trying to do SMEP. BD on CD8 an will tonight. After I got back from running I had TONS of EWCM. It seems SUPER early for this. I started OPK's (first time ever) today. It was negative, but I really only did it for fun and had peed like an hour before I did it. I didn't expect to be Oing this early!! Do you think I should BD? I know it's hard to give advice because I don't chart. I was thinking that maybe I would do another one of the OPK's tonight because I haven't drank much this evening. grrrr. Just so strange. I have been a little crampy.. Maybe it is O?
> 
> I usually get positives after only holding for an hour or so. I've been having a ton of ewcm 3-4 days before I actually ovulate. You can bd just in case but I think you will be fine if you don't.Click to expand...

You'd be amazed honestly. I had to wear maternity pants in Feb. -- We found out in October.


----------



## pdxmom

TEmping is actually not required in smep...but bcos u dont seem to use your opks too many times in the day so u may just miss your surge...hence the advice to temp...:thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Sandy-Don't let it stress you out. Didn't you test before you even had the positive opks? Maybe you O'd after? You can't necessarily go by cd21, it's really supposed to be 7dpo. If your doc believed in charting she'd know that! lol Even if you really aren't Oing, like the girls said, clomid should fix it. You may just need a month or two to even your cycles back out. I was really against taking it at first bc I do NOT like taking meds, but I'm glad I did bc it got me what I wanted...well, what I wanted times 2 lol

Waves-When our donor and his wife were preggo with #2 we convinced them to do a gender reveal party. Some people did bring gifts even though we said they didn't need to. They ended up with another girl so didn't need much. For a boy, I don't think it would be inappropriate at all to have another one. It's still something to be celebrated and you'll need different things for a boy!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

pdxmom said:


> TEmping is actually not required in smep...but bcos u dont seem to use your opks too many times in the day so u may just miss your surge...hence the advice to temp...:thumbup:

Yeah, I guess I should have done a little more research on OPK's! LOL I got ones today that only had 7 in the pack because they were the cheapest, but now that I realize that I have to do them several times a day, I'll need to invest in the ones from the internet that gives you like 50 in them! I'll just do the best I can with this cycle and be more prepared for the next one! :dohh:


----------



## VivianJean

Holy crap Jury just realized twins... WTH?!!! I'm out of the loop. Congrats.

So I'm taking a break. I can' t do this. I have zero support at the moment, I'm pretty isolated and I'm pretty depressed. This cycle feels like a bust- no AF yet but im 11 dpo and you can see from my temps they are low and close to cover line- and my ED is back - after not eating a few weeks ago almost anything I swung full circle and now I'm all over the place mentally. 

Did an advance look of my ovulation calendar (assuming my cycles finish up locking in at some point) and realized I'm unlikely to score a weekend ovulation or early Monday O until January 2014. So no timely BD for me and I dont think i'd cope with another month like this - almost getting it right and missing out by only one or two days. All I can think about is how I made a terrible choice and it was the wrong one and the guilt is manifesting in really bad self-harming kind of ways.

I cancelled all my fertility meetings. I don't even care to know right now if everything is working properly.

So I'm taking myself away from you all so you can be happy and not listen to me bitch and moan like this. I can't keep crying at work, you know? 

Amelia


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves i will have a baby shower for each if my babies. Its a celebration! Who cares if you had one for hannah, this babe deserves a party too and anyone wanting to judge you for that would be ridiculous

:) Thanks. Some people are just total sticklers for "etiquette" so I thought I'd poll a larger group of people. I mean... we have a gender neutral stroller/car seat/travel system and matching gender neutral pack-n-play. But everything else is completely pink lol. And some things need replaced, repurchased, etc. Plus gifts aside, baby showers are always fun :)


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-When our donor and his wife were preggo with #2 we convinced them to do a gender reveal party. Some people did bring gifts even though we said they didn't need to. They ended up with another girl so didn't need much. For a boy, I don't think it would be inappropriate at all to have another one. It's still something to be celebrated and you'll need different things for a boy!

I love baby showers - for myself or friends. Family/friends, food, games, fun. The gifts are just a bonus lol. We have a gender neutral pack-n-play, stroller, & car seat but everything else is 100% girl lol. Plus we're going to need a double stroller (not that I expect anyone to gift us that but still something new we need), we have to replace our crib (again, nothing I expect to be purchased as a gift), upgrade our baby monitors because ours have hit the crapper lol. Plus we have no boy clothes, blankets, etc.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks girls.. Lol trust me it definitely looks a little mama pouchy in the front, boobs are ruined too lol but thanks for the nice comments ;)

I can definitely feel my uterus or whatever already, my pants don't button so I have been sneaking yoga pants to work lol. It is getting hard now at the bottom too. And still really sore from the trauma. Quite frankly, I am so terrified to get big again so soon. I had so much belly trauma and an EMCS, I just hope it holds up okay! I worry that I'll have uterine rupture or placenta problems and lose another baby. Am I silly? Lol idk but I will def not be exercising like I did last time. No thank you. 

Waves- Heck yeah, another sex another shower!! You'd need lots of boy toys and blue things :) Lol I loooved shopping for a boy. But I would be even happier to shop for a girl! Haha and I don't see why you couldn't have another shower for a girl either.. Maybe just ask them to bring you all sizes of diapers and wipes! That would be quite handy in the future :)


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Heck yeah, another sex another shower!! You'd need lots of boy toys and blue things :) Lol I loooved shopping for a boy. But I would be even happier to shop for a girl! Haha and I don't see why you couldn't have another shower for a girl either.. Maybe just ask them to bring you all sizes of diapers and wipes! That would be quite handy in the future :)

Yeah I mean, a diaper shower if we have another girl would be amazing. My baby shower for Hannah - we didn't receive a single diaper or pack of wipes. Nothing at all. No ointment, diapers, wipes, nada. We received plenty of other things but I thought the standard "go-to" gift was diapers and then whatever else you wanted to add lol. I know I always make sure to gift diapers. So yes... a diaper shower this time around would be LOVELY lol. I think if I were to have a boy/another actual baby shower... we're going to do one of those diaper games where you put in the invite to bring a pack of diapers to be entered into a drawing for a prize or something.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morgan, I def don't think you're silly being nervous about your belly! I would secure myself in a bubble for 9 months if i went through the trauma you went through. I have faith that everything will be fine and you will be holding your miracle before you know it!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Amelia, I'm sorry your feeling gutted. I hope everything works out for you and DH and you get to see that beautiful BFP


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ameila- I was a long time stalker and now poster.. I'm so sorry you feel depressed. I have nothing to useful to offer except I hope you start to feel better, and i'm sure no one here things you are moaning. It helps to have people to talk to.


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree Amelia we won't take you out, just take your break and come back soon! I think that is only healthy sometimes! I hope you don't feel too bad.. Don't be silly, eat, & just work to make it all better. One day things will fall right into place. Your past decisions have nothing to do with this, there is a time for everything! :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

jury3 said:


> Sandy-Don't let it stress you out. Didn't you test before you even had the positive opks? Maybe you O'd after? You can't necessarily go by cd21, it's really supposed to be 7dpo. If your doc believed in charting she'd know that! lol Even if you really aren't Oing, like the girls said, clomid should fix it. You may just need a month or two to even your cycles back out. I was really against taking it at first bc I do NOT like taking meds, but I'm glad I did bc it got me what I wanted...well, what I wanted times 2 lol QUOTE]
> 
> I had positive OPK's starting Saturday, and had the test on Monday. I wouldn't be so concerned if I didn't have such a hard time getting pregnant the first time. It took me 10 months, and my cycles were irregular, only about every 3 months-ish. We didn't want to resort to meds, but don't see much option.
> 
> Nichole, I quoted the wrong thing, but anyway, the point is that I'm far from a skinny girl, and most of it is in my belly, but you'll be able to tell, and sooner than you would think. Like I had a belly by January/February so that's like 4-5 months.
> 
> Amelia, i'm sorry you're feeling so awful. I hope you and hubby can figure things out so you can make this all work and get your baby!
> 
> Morgan, I am scared and I didn't go through the trauma that you did. I don't blame you at all.
> 
> Amanda, I say a shower, especially a diaper shower!, is totally fine! :)


----------



## prgirl_11

Lol everyone in my family has a new baby shower each time they are preggo. No questions asked. It's just expected.


----------



## prgirl_11

Amelia, for now it seems like you just need to take care of yourself. A break from BnB is just fine. It will make things easier. Focus on yourself and hubby. Things will work out with time. It's the waiting on time part that's tough. A big hug. <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-I will miss you! But I understand a break, but we won't delete you. If you want you can join us on fb. 
I think a diaper shower isn't a bad idea, you can never have enough!


----------



## prgirl_11

I have to go the grocery store and stock up on gelato in case I don't get my bfp tis cycle. 13 cycles. I thought this would be easy. Sigh...


----------



## RobertRedford

This thread is moving so quickly today!

Nichole, yay for the temp! SO glad you O'd! My fingers are crossed for you this month :) 

Amelia, so sorry that you're having a hard time. We've all been there, we've all said eff it. We're here if you need us! :hugs: 

Waves, I think another baby shower is fine, or just a diaper shower.

Cassidy, I'm so excited to see your tests this month. Your BD'ing timing was PERFECTO! Only a week to go :) 

Sonia, Did you get your blood work back yet? Did i miss it? Your lines are SO dark, I wouldn't be surprised if you had some twins too :) 

Ash, Hi! 

Julie, how are you doing?

Bubs, Yay for baby boy being head down! I can't believe you are so close to your EDD!

Morgan, you're so little! Cherish your little bump now :) 

Katrina, Has AF gotten you yet? You're not out till she shows! THanks for starting the FB secret group. Still laughing at the name. Clever, very clever :) 

Marie, how are you? 


Hi to everyone else that I missed!


----------



## RobertRedford

Some people don't show until they're really far along even if they're supppper thin. So, Nichole, don't worry about not showing. You'll have a perfectly beautiful baby bump in no time :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Hubby is worried about twins if we do clomid. I'm a tad nervous, too, but we're willing to take that chance if that's what needs to happen next. Just out of curiosity, besides Julie obviously, do any of you know of anyone that conceived twins or more with clomid?


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, how was jury duty? You are stuck doing that with your ex, right? Hope it wasn't awful!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol hi Amanda!

And lol sandy, Amanda had her day made at jury duty :haha:wait till you find out why


----------



## wavescrash

I must have missed it but if anyone was commenting, worried about not showing... there's a girl pregnant with her 2nd that posts her bump pictures in 2nd tri... she's over 20 weeks and barely showing: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/5-your-bumps-2496.html#post29704503

But I think that's a rare instance and how those people wind up on "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" lol. We'll all start really showing before we know it!


----------



## clynn11

Amelia :hugs: I am pretty sure we've all felt this way at some point during this TTC process. Take all the time you need, but know we're here with open arms when you decide to come back :hugs:

Julie is the only person i've ever "known" to be pregnant with twins, Sandy.

Having some very light cramping tonight. Interestinnng. lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amelia- I am so sorry you are feeling so down :hugs: I wish I could help. Take as long of a break as you need. We will be here for you if/when you decide to come back.


----------



## asmcsm

Amelia- I'm sorry things just aren't going the way you'd hoped right now :( definitely take a break and focus on yourself for a while if that's what you need to do. I will miss you though! :hugs:

Cassidy-yay!!! I hope this is your month so much!


----------



## pdxmom

Amelia....im sorry your feeling so low...take a break...its helps most of the time...we obviously wont remove u from the group...and we hope to c u back soon....ALSO NEVER THINK REGRET WHAT UVE DONE...probably tht wasnt the right time and now wen u do get your lo u will appreciate it and sooo much more :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda - wat happened at jury duty??? i wanna hear?????:winkwink:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies! Wow over 20 pages I had to read! 

Sandy - I agree that clomid will help you. If you want a more natural way you could look into soy isoflavones. I tried them once then went on clomid. 

Morgan - omg you are so thin!! And cute!

Amelia - sorry you are so down. Take some time to get yourself straight but just know that we are here for you for whatever you want to talk about! 

Welcome to the stalkers! Hope you can keep up! One of you mentioned living near Boston? I used to live in North Andover. I worked at Lawrence General. We moved to SC in summer of 2008. I'm originally from Michigan, we lived in mass for a few years for DHs old job. 

Sorry if I missed anyone but seriously I missed a lot today while I was at work lol

AFM, off for the next 3 days! And I am stoked! I want to sleep...next OB appt on Thursday...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amelia I'm sorry for feeling so down :( Take as long of a break as you need but please remember that we are here for you. 

AFM - My temperature rose slightly today, I don't know if that means I O'd yesterday or not! I need to know whether to eat my pineapple :lol: 

Hubby wasn't up for :sex: last night but woke me at 6.30 this morning!


----------



## frsttimemama

Temp drop. How frustrating. We had such good BD timing, and I don't know that it matters. I was so sure I O'ed Sunday or Monday, but it sure seems like my body is tricking me.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning all!! My OPK's are still negative so hopefully all the EWCM I had last night means that O is coming up soon!


----------



## HWPG

hi, good morning!
to whomever asked about the provera/progesterone - first i want to say that cd97, oh man, i understand. long cycles like that suck! but the reason they prescribed provera is to increase your progesterone, then when you go off it, you get a progesterone withdrawal bleed. it's not a real period ('cause no ovulation), but in your cycle you need a rise and fall of progesterone during your LP to initiate a period. so that is what the provera is for. (if you continue not to ovulate, then they'll give you something for that (clomid perhsps)). hope that helps!
afm, cd3 and all sorts of frisky and wanting to start things up.... but OH is all "we've got time". gr. ;)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hi ladies! Wow over 20 pages I had to read!
> 
> Sandy - I agree that clomid will help you. If you want a more natural way you could look into soy isoflavones. I tried them once then went on clomid.
> 
> Morgan - omg you are so thin!! And cute!
> 
> Amelia - sorry you are so down. Take some time to get yourself straight but just know that we are here for you for whatever you want to talk about!
> 
> Welcome to the stalkers! Hope you can keep up! One of you mentioned living near Boston? I used to live in North Andover. I worked at Lawrence General. We moved to SC in summer of 2008. I'm originally from Michigan, we lived in mass for a few years for DHs old job.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone but seriously I missed a lot today while I was at work lol
> 
> AFM, off for the next 3 days! And I am stoked! I want to sleep...next OB appt on Thursday...

I live in the suburbs of Boston and work right outside of boston, in Newton. I love it here and its getting especially gorgeous with the foliage. I also LOVE South Carolina and I would visit more if I had more money, My grandparents have a house in Myrtle Beach.




HWPG said:


> hi, good morning!
> to whomever asked about the provera/progesterone - first i want to say that cd97, oh man, i understand. long cycles like that suck! but the reason they prescribed provera is to increase your progesterone, then when you go off it, you get a progesterone withdrawal bleed. it's not a real period ('cause no ovulation), but in your cycle you need a rise and fall of progesterone during your LP to initiate a period. so that is what the provera is for. (if you continue not to ovulate, then they'll give you something for that (clomid perhsps)). hope that helps!
> afm, cd3 and all sorts of frisky and wanting to start things up.... but OH is all "we've got time". gr. ;)

Thanks for the info on provera, at least now I know what to expect. I originally thought the provera would immediate cause a "period" so I've been so frustrated each day that it doesnt show up so now I will expect it sometime after Sunday (my last pill)...Which also makes me wonder, if I have a pelvic U/S scheduled for next wednesday can they still do that if i am bleeding??

Happy Hump Day Ladies!!


----------



## HWPG

do you know what the u/s is for? i think you can still do it, it might be messy (ew!), but it depends on what they are looking for. obviously, a lining scan would be useless. same with looking for mature follicles. but if they look for cysts, then yes.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I think they are looking for cysts but I'm really not sure


----------



## prgirl_11

I got a temp of 98.48 yesterday and the same thing again this morning. I thought it was weird to get the same exact number so I temped again and got 98.50. Should I write 98.48 as today's temp again? Can that happen? Same temp two days in a row?


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> Amelia I'm sorry for feeling so down :( Take as long of a break as you need but please remember that we are here for you.
> 
> AFM - My temperature rose slightly today, I don't know if that means I O'd yesterday or not! I need to know whether to eat my pineapple :lol:
> 
> Hubby wasn't up for :sex: last night but woke me at 6.30 this morning!

I'd say you haven't o'd yet probably will today


prgirl_11 said:


> I got a temp of 98.48 yesterday and the same thing again this morning. I thought it was weird to get the same exact number so I temped again and got 98.50. Should I write 98.48 as today's temp again? Can that happen? Same temp two days in a row?

Yes it can happen. My temp was the same as the day before when I took it yesterday. Record the first temp


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Didn't Ashlee have the same thing happen yesterday?? I don't know much about temping...If i remember later, I will attach my attempt at temping this cycle, its pretty interesting I think.

ETA: oops didn't see Ashlee's post before I submitted lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes they do pelvic US when you're bleeding. I just had a bunch done, finally this week doc said "Wow, good- no blood on the probe this time!" ew lol but was nice to hear since it hasn't stopped in weeks.

And Marie, YES! Ashlee had it happen yesterday! (oops me neither. say it 50x why dontcha! lol)

AFM- Rough morning. Just trying to get through work. Meeting with my midwife/scheduling a C-section date/getting BW done tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes, it can happen that your temp is the same. Mine did a few times earlier this cycle.

Mirolee, I didn't ask about the provera, but thanks for the info.

I am struggling today. Between the temp drop, the 3 month anniversary date, and the lousy lab yesterday, I didn't even want to get out of bed and come to work. I already lost my baby.. can't my freakin ovaries just humor me? Geesh! Sorry I'm a Negative Nellie today. But I got up, got dressed, and went to work. I'm still thankful to be alive, to have an absolutely amazing Hubby, family, friends, and coworkers. I have a home and dog and vehicle. I have so much to be thankful for, and I know that. It will get better. Just ready to hear from the doctors office and know for sure what is next I guess.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for things looking better and not bleeding Morgan!


----------



## HWPG

i am also having a depressing morning. my bff told me she's pregnant. FIRST cycle trying. it's so unfair. she's sweet and kind and loving to me, and is very upset that it was her and not me this cycle (she prayed it would be the opposite, she siad), but it doesnt make my heart hurt less. i'm fighting tears at work, even though i knew it was coming.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

HWPG said:


> i am also having a depressing morning. my bff told me she's pregnant. FIRST cycle trying. it's so unfair. she's sweet and kind and loving to me, and is very upset that it was her and not me this cycle (she prayed it would be the opposite, she siad), but it doesnt make my heart hurt less. i'm fighting tears at work, even though i knew it was coming.

So sorry! Life can be too cruel to us sometimes. I am very lucky that none of my friends are TTC right now, because this would break my heart too. *hugs*


----------



## TTCaWee1

When I was going thru fertility testing I had to have a cd 3 scan to look for cysts and antral follicles. Obviously I was still on AF but they wanted it done that day. Made me feel nasty though. At least my AF was never heavy


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> i am also having a depressing morning. my bff told me she's pregnant. FIRST cycle trying. it's so unfair. she's sweet and kind and loving to me, and is very upset that it was her and not me this cycle (she prayed it would be the opposite, she siad), but it doesnt make my heart hurt less. i'm fighting tears at work, even though i knew it was coming.

Awww Mirolee :hugs: I know how hard that has to be for you, I'm so sorry. It sucks to see how easy it happens for some people, even if you love them and wish the best for them. I hope you get your rainbow very very soon


----------



## prgirl_11

Without the effect I can see something but, honestly, I wouldn't call it a line, maybe like a shadow. With the x-ray effect I definitely see it. (Click pic to enlarge) I took the pic right at the five minute mark so it shouldn't be an evaporation line. 

What do you think? Could it be the start of something? 

I will test again with SMU later.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## morganwhite7

What kind of tests do you use? Like Cassidy said, she has been using tests that measure such a LOW amount of hCG that they are positive EVERY month, since she has low levels in her system always. You may want to look into this rather than assuming chemicals! Xx


----------



## prgirl_11

Yeah, that's what was happening to me before with the Fertibella tests last month. I thought I had a chemical last month but those tests measure less than 10 mlu! I kept getting faint positives with those but nothing on all the other brands I tried. Was messing with my head big time. I was a mess thinking it was another CP.

These are the pink wondfos that get good reviews (the blue ones are supposedly the bad ones). These measure 25mlu.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

HWPG said:


> i am also having a depressing morning. my bff told me she's pregnant. FIRST cycle trying. it's so unfair. she's sweet and kind and loving to me, and is very upset that it was her and not me this cycle (she prayed it would be the opposite, she siad), but it doesnt make my heart hurt less. i'm fighting tears at work, even though i knew it was coming.

I'm so sorry your heart hurts, I have been rooting for you all these months I was stalking and I have also been praying for all of you ladies every week so I have faith that all of your bellies will soon be filled with beautiful growing beans.



TTCaWee1 said:


> When I was going thru fertility testing I had to have a cd 3 scan to look for cysts and antral follicles. Obviously I was still on AF but they wanted it done that day. Made me feel nasty though. At least my AF was never heavy

yea, I'm hoping its not heavy which I've never really had a heavy flow but with my luck it will probably be like the flood gates opening grr


----------



## asmcsm

I personally wouldn't trust it until you an see a hint of a line without tweaking. I mean look how my tests turned out last month. Everyone swore there were lines in tweaks and I saw nothing IRL. Then AF came


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> I personally wouldn't trust it until you an see a hint of a line without tweaking. I mean look how my tests turned out last month. Everyone swore there were lines in tweaks and nothing IRL. Then AF came

That's why I don't want to get my hopes up. In real life, I don't see what I would call a line, more like a shadow and that's not convincing enough for me. I mean, it's better than nothing, but not enough. 

I'll keep playing the waiting game. :shrug:


----------



## prgirl_11

HWPG said:


> i am also having a depressing morning. my bff told me she's pregnant. FIRST cycle trying. it's so unfair. she's sweet and kind and loving to me, and is very upset that it was her and not me this cycle (she prayed it would be the opposite, she siad), but it doesnt make my heart hurt less. i'm fighting tears at work, even though i knew it was coming.

I'm so sorry :hugs: even though it is your bff and you might be happy for her, it doesn't make it easier for you. Please don't give up. <3


----------



## prgirl_11

Well, besides the test, as far as symptoms for today, same mild breast tenderness. The only thing different is that the last two days I've had (TMI ALERT!) soft stools, not quite diarrhea and today my legs feel crampy like when I'm on the first day of AF. 

Will update later with a SMU test result.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol, always makes me think of the camel from the commercial- "HUMP DAAAAAAYYY!"


----------



## Lotalaughs16

^haha I LOVE that commercial...the hubs posted a picture on my FB of the Camel and it says "Uh Oh, guess what day it is!"...gets me every time!


----------



## prgirl_11

Bfn with smu. I guess if there was anything on the fmu one I should see something tomorrow. Otherwise, boo!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I'm sorry your morning is lousy, too. It is so!! unfair!! That's so hard, especially when you're close to them like that. I'm thinking of you. You're doing better than I did.. I hid in my office and sobbed. My mascara was ruined. So obvious. Nobody mentioned it though.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

sorry Marie, its still early and you're not out until AF show, i know its redundant but its true!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O girls that sucks :( 

As for ICs. They should be banned. I get lines pretty much every time. Heartbreaking!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, how was jury duty? You are stuck doing that with your ex, right? Hope it wasn't awful!




asmcsm said:


> Lol hi Amanda!
> 
> And lol sandy, Amanda had her day made at jury duty :haha:wait till you find out why




pdxmom said:


> Amanda - wat happened at jury duty??? i wanna hear?????:winkwink:

My ex pulled a no show, so he now has a bench warrant out for his arrest. Bwahahahaha sucker. I have to go back at 1:30pm today, So I came into work for the morning. 

Mirolee, Sorry you're having a hard day. Hang in there :hugs:


Getting caught up after being off all day was hard! You all were CHATTY yesterday! 

I was SO emotional and grumpy last night, poor OH. I was crying and I didn't know why, hahaha. Thinking its PMS. I'm super crampy today (on my left side) not quite ovary pain, a bit lower. We will seee. I'm itching to test but holding out for as long as I can.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh gosh! That's smart.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

omg, how do you not show up for jury duty!! lol I would have had a chuckle if it were my ex too though


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Amanda, how was jury duty? You are stuck doing that with your ex, right? Hope it wasn't awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Lol hi Amanda!
> 
> And lol sandy, Amanda had her day made at jury duty :haha:wait till you find out whyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Amanda - wat happened at jury duty??? i wanna hear?????:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My ex pulled a no show, so he now has a bench warrant out for his arrest. Bwahahahaha sucker. I have to go back at 1:30pm today, So I came into work for the morning.
> 
> Mirolee, Sorry you're having a hard day. Hang in there :hugs:
> 
> 
> Getting caught up after being off all day was hard! You all were CHATTY yesterday!
> 
> I was SO emotional and grumpy last night, poor OH. I was crying and I didn't know why, hahaha. Thinking its PMS. I'm super crampy today (on my left side) not quite ovary pain, a bit lower. We will seee. I'm itching to test but holding out for as long as I can.Click to expand...

Those could be good signs too! Is your ticker accurate? Are you 8 DPO?


----------



## RobertRedford

Lotalaughs16 said:


> omg, how do you not show up for jury duty!! lol I would have had a chuckle if it were my ex too though

Oh, believe me. i was trying to stifle laughter. This wasn't just the prelim jury duty where its not a big deal-- this was day 1 of trial! The judge kept calling his name and making a big deal out of it, and said she was going to call him personally as well as have a bench warrant out for him.


----------



## RobertRedford

prgirl_11 said:


> Those could be good signs too! Is your ticker accurate? Are you 8 DPO?

yup!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

RobertRedford said:


> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> omg, how do you not show up for jury duty!! lol I would have had a chuckle if it were my ex too though
> 
> Oh, believe me. i was trying to stifle laughter. This wasn't just the prelim jury duty where its not a big deal-- this was day 1 of trial! The judge kept calling his name and making a big deal out of it, and said she was going to call him personally as well as have a bench warrant out for him.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## RobertRedford

I am so bloated and crampy today, tempted to take a picture to show you all! I don't have a comparison pic though. poo.

So weird-- but typical AF signs I think?


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I'd be laughing too Amanda. Hold out til 10DPO, plz. You CAN do it!! :) 
I know Nikki had crazy luck with his sperm being not so strong, so there are always possibilities! 

Sandy- That sounds like me.. Some days my mascara is a mess (actually I am, as a WHOLE, a complete mess.. lol) and people just know to stay away. I hate feeling like I'm the plague those days, and it's rare someone comes to comfort you bc they are scared of saying the wrong thing :/ Hang in there. Clomid will be your saviour! :hugs:

Also doesn't Sonia have that appt. today?! Can't wait to hear those results!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

my lunch time OPK was slightly darker than my last one. i'm also feeling a little crampy.. come on O!


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> my lunch time OPK was slightly darker than my last one. i'm also feeling a little crampy.. come on O!

wooohooo! Get BD'ing!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It's still not positive, but I feel like it will be in the next day or two!! maybe even this evening? yay!


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> It's still not positive, but I feel like it will be in the next day or two!! maybe even this evening? yay!

pics! lets see em!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan! I hope so or I might have to be committed. Lol


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - That's hilarious!! Sucks to be him.

AFM - Had my OB appt this morning. Gained 8lbs so far, thankfully. Heartbeat was 144bpm. Got the paperwork for my anatomy/gender scan and that's set for Oct 15 at 1pm. Just 20 days to go! And then I go back for my next monthly appt on Oct 23.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

YAY for scheduling the gender scan...20 days will fly by


----------



## pdxmom

Mirolee im sorry you're having a sucky day....i know shes your bff and ur defenitely happy for her but it must hurt just as much too...hang in there sweetie :hugs:

Amanda - serves him right....what goes around comes around :winkwink: and those symtoms defenitely sound gud BUT DONT TEST just as yet...wait just a couple of days more :thumbup:

Britt...those tests will turn positive in no time....u know wat to do :winkwink:

Amanda yaay for your anatomy scan....wow time is just flying by

AFM - Im sooo unwell :cry: ...terrible terrible cold and throat hurts...in laws think im being stubborn by not taking any meds :dohh: thankfully i have my app in 4 hrs....waiting to hear those results :coffee:


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> Mirolee im sorry you're having a sucky day....i know shes your bff and ur defenitely happy for her but it must hurt just as much too...hang in there sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - serves him right....what goes around comes around :winkwink: and those symtoms defenitely sound gud BUT DONT TEST just as yet...wait just a couple of days more :thumbup:
> 
> Britt...those tests will turn positive in no time....u know wat to do :winkwink:
> 
> Amanda yaay for your anatomy scan....wow time is just flying by
> 
> AFM - Im sooo unwell :cry: ...terrible terrible cold and throat hurts...in laws think im being stubborn by not taking any meds :dohh: thankfully i have my app in 4 hrs....waiting to hear those results :coffee:

I'm going to try to wait to test until Saturday morning, 11dpo. 

So sorry that you're not feeling well. Hang in there. There are plenty of preggo safe cold meds, too. Get lots of rest and hydrate! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Lotalaughs16 said:


> YAY for scheduling the gender scan...20 days will fly by




pdxmom said:


> Amanda yaay for your anatomy scan....wow time is just flying by

Time's flying by but also going so slowly. And because I'm so looking forward to it, I feel like these 20 days are going to drag on lol. Oh well. At least I have a date and appointment to look forward to :)


----------



## goldstns

Morning ladies!!

Mirolee- sending you hugs!


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- YOU CAN DO IT! I know you can make it to 11DPO!

Sonia-So excited for your apt today!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda- Mwahahahaha what an idiot

Mirolee- Sorry for the bad morning. It's so hard to be happy for friends sometimes. :hugs:

AFM- Got my official cross hairs on FF and OvuFriend. I guess ovufriend knew I was cheating yesterday and didn't want to give me the cross hairs lol. It's so nice to know I ovulated.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Argh, I think I am going to find another OB/GYN. I really love my doctor but she is ALWAYS out of the office. Every time I go to e-mail her or contact her, she is out for the week. Is it usually your OB/GYN the delivers your baby and such?


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Argh, I think I am going to find another OB/GYN. I really love my doctor but she is ALWAYS out of the office. Every time I go to e-mail her or contact her, she is out for the week. Is it usually your OB/GYN the delivers your baby and such?

Not with kaiser-- they have doctors who specifically stay in L&D. You will see your ob throughout the pregnancy and for your postpartum, but you see what ever doctor is on shift during your labor. 

Are you planning on delivering at Kaiser Santa Rosa when you get preg?


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Argh, I think I am going to find another OB/GYN. I really love my doctor but she is ALWAYS out of the office. Every time I go to e-mail her or contact her, she is out for the week. Is it usually your OB/GYN the delivers your baby and such?
> 
> Not with kaiser-- they have doctors who specifically stay in L&D. You will see your ob throughout the pregnancy and for your postpartum, but you see what ever doctor is on shift during your labor.
> 
> Are you planning on delivering at Kaiser Santa Rosa when you get preg?Click to expand...

At my Kaiser practice, you only see your attending Ob/Gyn once! Once to confirm pregnancy, and then he/she calls you with test and lab results. Otherwise (assuming you are low-risk), they prefer you see a nurse midwife. I LOVE my midwife. But whichever doc or CNM is on duty the night/day of delivery will be who delivers baby.

When I had Danny I had never met the doc who delivered him... and he was a TOTAL douche nozzle!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Argh, I think I am going to find another OB/GYN. I really love my doctor but she is ALWAYS out of the office. Every time I go to e-mail her or contact her, she is out for the week. Is it usually your OB/GYN the delivers your baby and such?
> 
> Not with kaiser-- they have doctors who specifically stay in L&D. You will see your ob throughout the pregnancy and for your postpartum, but you see what ever doctor is on shift during your labor.
> 
> Are you planning on delivering at Kaiser Santa Rosa when you get preg?Click to expand...

More then likely since it is the closest to where I live. I don't like how a random person will be doing the delivery. I'd like to know the person who is going elbow deep into my vajayjay and bringing my kid into the world.


----------



## BubsMom17

Sonia - Keep an eye on your temp... if you spike a fever make sure to take some tylenol. Fevers and pregnancy are no bueno, ok?


----------



## NDTaber9211

BubsMom17 said:


> When I had Danny I had never met the doc who delivered him... and he was a TOTAL douche nozzle!!!! :growlmad:

^ this is what I am afraid of.


----------



## BubsMom17

NDTaber9211 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Argh, I think I am going to find another OB/GYN. I really love my doctor but she is ALWAYS out of the office. Every time I go to e-mail her or contact her, she is out for the week. Is it usually your OB/GYN the delivers your baby and such?
> 
> Not with kaiser-- they have doctors who specifically stay in L&D. You will see your ob throughout the pregnancy and for your postpartum, but you see what ever doctor is on shift during your labor.
> 
> Are you planning on delivering at Kaiser Santa Rosa when you get preg?Click to expand...
> 
> More then likely since it is the closest to where I live. I don't like how a random person will be doing the delivery. I'd like to know the person who is going elbow deep into my vajayjay and bringing my kid into the world.Click to expand...

LOL... by the time it's time for elbow deep, you won't care who is up there. It could have been Barack Obama in there and it wouldn't have made one bit of difference at the moment!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, you get to go on a hospital tour during any part of your pregnancy to see the hospital and meet the doctors! 

The Vallejo one is supppper nice, too!


----------



## NDTaber9211

BubsMom17 said:


> LOL... by the time it's time for elbow deep, you won't care who is up there. It could have been Barack Obama in there and it wouldn't have made one bit of difference at the moment!

:rofl:


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> Nichole, you get to go on a hospital tour during any part of your pregnancy to see the hospital and meet the doctors!
> 
> The Vallejo one is supppper nice, too!

That one is like an hour away. I don't think preggo me will be willing to drive that far.


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Argh, I think I am going to find another OB/GYN. I really love my doctor but she is ALWAYS out of the office. Every time I go to e-mail her or contact her, she is out for the week. Is it usually your OB/GYN the delivers your baby and such?
> 
> Not with kaiser-- they have doctors who specifically stay in L&D. You will see your ob throughout the pregnancy and for your postpartum, but you see what ever doctor is on shift during your labor.
> 
> Are you planning on delivering at Kaiser Santa Rosa when you get preg?Click to expand...
> 
> At my Kaiser practice, you only see your attending Ob/Gyn once! Once to confirm pregnancy, and then he/she calls you with test and lab results. Otherwise (assuming you are low-risk), they prefer you see a nurse midwife. I LOVE my midwife. But whichever doc or CNM is on duty the night/day of delivery will be who delivers baby.
> 
> When I had Danny I had never met the doc who delivered him... and he was a TOTAL douche nozzle!!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

lmao at douchenozzle, bahaha! 

I saw my OB my entire (12 weeks) of pregnancy! They have nurse practitioners too, but we generally see our OB!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Nichole, you get to go on a hospital tour during any part of your pregnancy to see the hospital and meet the doctors!
> 
> The Vallejo one is supppper nice, too!
> 
> That one is like an hour away. I don't think preggo me will be willing to drive that far.Click to expand...

lol! 

I think I'm going to deliver at the SF Kaiser, if I ever get preggo, because its the closest. But, its also the oldest and has the worst reviews. Ugh! If I can handle it, i will go to Vallejo or Santa Rosa, both are brand new hospitals with reallly nice L&D wings!


----------



## BubsMom17

Yeah, with Danny I literally saw my OB twice! Once at the very beginning, once at the very end! 

But really I'm fine with it. The nurse midwives on staff there are really wonderul.


----------



## RobertRedford

an hour left of work for the day. ugh. you'd think only being here for 3 hours would go by quickly. nopppeee.


----------



## BubsMom17

You know what's funny is that when I lived in Sacramento, I had the Nor Cal Kaiser region... it is like a totally different practice than the So Cal region. The procedures and everything are really different.


----------



## NDTaber9211

The main Santa Rosa hospital in under construction right now. There are other campuses but I am pretty sure they are just for office visits and such. What city do you live in Amanda?


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> You know what's funny is that when I lived in Sacramento, I had the Nor Cal Kaiser region... it is like a totally different practice than the So Cal region. The procedures and everything are really different.

oh yeah! I had to go to a kaiser ER in SoCal years ago and it was completely different. The three big kaisers here in NorCal where Nichole and I live are pretty similar!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> The main Santa Rosa hospital in under construction right now. There are other campuses but I am pretty sure they are just for office visits and such. What city do you live in Amanda?

Larkspur. our main kaiser in terra linda is also under construction but they dont deliver there.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think Vallejo is like 5 mins closer to you depending on traffic. Gah, if you go into labor during rush hour you are screwed.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I think Vallejo is like 5 mins closer to you depending on traffic. Gah, if you go into labor during rush hour you are screwed.

I'll be having a planned c-section, luckily! :)

And, most likely, I will be delivering in Texas!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Does Kaiser do planned c-sections?


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Does Kaiser do planned c-sections?

yup-- and I'm high risk so I've been told from day 1 that I will be having a planned c-section!


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda are you just high risk because of multiple m/c or for another reason? If you don't mind my asking


----------



## NDTaber9211

I forgot you are planning on moving to Texas. When is that going down?


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Amanda are you just high risk because of multiple m/c or for another reason? If you don't mind my asking

I have a heart condition called POTS, as well as vasovagal syncope ( I pass out a lot, essp if I stand up too quickly). Dr's think that pushing and labor may cause a vagal episode and may be too much for my heart to handle, causing me to pass out mid-push/mid-labor, so we're going to avoid that and just go for a c-section.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I forgot you are planning on moving to Texas. When is that going down?

January! So soon. There is a slight chance we may push it to June of 2014 but we'll see


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Amanda are you just high risk because of multiple m/c or for another reason? If you don't mind my asking
> 
> I have a heart condition called POTS, as well as vasovagal syncope ( I pass out a lot, essp if I stand up too quickly). Dr's think that pushing and labor may cause a vagal episode and may be too much for my heart to handle, causing me to pass out mid-push/mid-labor, so we're going to avoid that and just go for a c-section.Click to expand...

Yea, definitely better safe than sorry. A friend of mine has a heart condition(not sure what) and had preeclampsia and she did pass out mid-labor when she had her daughter a couple years ago.

And January is so soon!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Amanda are you just high risk because of multiple m/c or for another reason? If you don't mind my asking
> 
> I have a heart condition called POTS, as well as vasovagal syncope ( I pass out a lot, essp if I stand up too quickly). Dr's think that pushing and labor may cause a vagal episode and may be too much for my heart to handle, causing me to pass out mid-push/mid-labor, so we're going to avoid that and just go for a c-section.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, definitely better safe than sorry. A friend of mine has a heart condition(not sure what) and had preeclampsia and she did pass out mid-labor when she had her daughter a couple years ago.
> 
> And January is so soon!Click to expand...

I really don't want a C-Section, but what ever gets the baby out safe is fine with me. The very immature side of me is thankful for a C-section so I don't get ...stretched out down there. (go ahead..judge away). 

How scary for your friend! What did they end up doing? 

I know..January is sooo soon!


----------



## asmcsm

No judging here. I'm a little freaked out by the stretching down there but more freaked out by the c section. I've never had to be put under any anesthesia before, general or otherwise... not even for my wisdom teeth so I'd like to avoid it. Probably shouldn't have watched the movie Awake, it freaked me out lol. 

I'm not sure, her mom was the one that had told me about it and I didn't ask for further details at the time. But I know she's not likely to have another baby from what her mom said.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- I have the same thing! It makes pregnancy really suck, I have really scary murmurs sometimes where it really chugs/skips. I had one today, thought I was gonna pass out! I passed out a bunch last pregnancy, luckily only once this time so far. It's really dangerous. But they were still going to do a vaginal birth last time for me. Not anymore thooo.. c-section momma for life now!! :) I'm not sure if I mind or prefer it though.. I mean I hate the fact that it is such a serious surgery (and weakens your uterus for future pregnancies :/) but hey I am SO thankful I won't have to pop a CHILD out of my hooha. Just ouch. The idea of that used to make me wanna pass out too! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- I have the same thing! It makes pregnancy really suck, I have really scary murmurs sometimes where it really chugs/skips. I had one today, thought I was gonna pass out! I passed out a bunch last pregnancy, luckily only once this time so far. It's really dangerous. But they were still going to do a vaginal birth last time for me. Not anymore thooo.. c-section momma for life now!! :) I'm not sure if I mind or prefer it though.. I mean I hate the fact that it is such a serious surgery (and weakens your uterus for future pregnancies :/) but hey I am SO thankful I won't have to pop a CHILD out of my hooha. Just ouch. The idea of that used to make me wanna pass out too! Lol

Ugh! I'm okay with a c-section, i worry about what is going to happen after & the recovery! 

I passed out once last pregnancy around 9 weeks, and all was well, but I worry about getting farther into another pregnancy.


----------



## jury3

RobertRedford said:


> Julie, how are you doing?

I'm good! Tired all the time and nauseous most of the time. Hoping that goes away soon! The nausea hasn't been as bad the last few days, so hopefully it's calming down a little. Other than that, we looked at cloth diapers and are super excited for that. Totally stressed out about our birth plan/options though...Thanks for asking!

Sandy-I think it was you who asked about the twins and clomid...I'm the only one I know with twins on clomid. There's only a 10% chance of having more than one with it. My aunt had identical twins though and I know we have an great aunt or someone who was a twin, so I might have already had a slight genetic factor in there as well. My dad was adopted, so there's no telling what might have been on his side of the family too.


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Julie, how are you doing?
> 
> I'm good! Tired all the time and nauseous most of the time. Hoping that goes away soon! The nausea hasn't been as bad the last few days, so hopefully it's calming down a little. Other than that, we looked at cloth diapers and are super excited for that. Totally stressed out about our birth plan/options though...Thanks for asking!
> 
> Sandy-I think it was you who asked about the twins and clomid...I'm the only one I know with twins on clomid. There's only a 10% chance of having more than one with it. My aunt had identical twins though and I know we have an great aunt or someone who was a twin, so I might have already had a slight genetic factor in there as well. My dad was adopted, so there's no telling what might have been on his side of the family too.Click to expand...

I loove bumgenius cloth diapers :)


----------



## RobertRedford

I think I'm getting sick, have a terrible sore throat today :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda I can honestly say that my c-section was a breeze. Like within 2 hours, I was up and holding my baby and taking care of my husband. Up and down floors, except for when I took my medicine. Then I had to be sitting with Jaxon lol.. I was so loopy. But as for recovery- my belly went right back down, it was easy (no pain at all), and the scar is beautiful. Like you can't see it even in the lowest of low undies. I am very happy with that. I know you can buy those c-section after wraps too, they suck it all back in and help with healing. I will def try one of those this time around.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> It's still not positive, but I feel like it will be in the next day or two!! maybe even this evening? yay!
> 
> pics! lets see em!Click to expand...

I will post on the FB page because I am at work and can't post them on the page here!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Britt get to BD, I hope that your TTC journey is short and sweet!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

morganwhite7 said:


> Yay Britt get to BD, I hope that your TTC journey is short and sweet!! :)

Oh Morgan, I hope so!!!! I mean, knowing when you Oing has got to be the biggest hurdle! Assuming there is nothing wrong with me, i'd say it's nice chance! I think I read somewhere if you know when you O you are at 37%-40% likelyhood whereas most are at 20%. So here's hoping!!!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

NDTaber9211 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Argh, I think I am going to find another OB/GYN. I really love my doctor but she is ALWAYS out of the office. Every time I go to e-mail her or contact her, she is out for the week. Is it usually your OB/GYN the delivers your baby and such?
> 
> Not with kaiser-- they have doctors who specifically stay in L&D. You will see your ob throughout the pregnancy and for your postpartum, but you see what ever doctor is on shift during your labor.
> 
> Are you planning on delivering at Kaiser Santa Rosa when you get preg?Click to expand...
> 
> More then likely since it is the closest to where I live. I don't like how a random person will be doing the delivery. I'd like to know the person who is going elbow deep into my vajayjay and bringing my kid into the world.Click to expand...

Haha elbow deep. That made me chuckle. Sounds like a vet with cattle. In the uk we just have any old randomer delivering the baby. I honestly thought the cleaner came in at one point to have a poke around.


----------



## NDTaber9211

When I get pregnant it will be my first so I have no idea what I am in for.


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, it was me. Thank you. I have twins in my family.. lol. My mom's cousins are twins and my grandma says my uncle had a twin that was miscarried. I'm not so sure about that last part because sometimes she stretches the truth a bit, but the other is fact. Lol. I was just curious. We will take whatever we get. I just want a baby! Sorry you're feeling rough. Hope you feel better soon!

Amanda, my c-section wasn't bad, either. Scar isn't terrible for being only 3 months after. I was sore, but I was out of bed walking around and showering the next morning, and I had it at 9 pm. I do recommend the abdominal binder after. It helped hold things tight so it was more comfortable.


----------



## clynn11

When my best friend recently delivered they had to have a different doctor who was the on-call doc. Her boyfriend was DEVASTATED he was bawling like a baby freaking out because he'd never met the man (he was bawling all day really, he was an emotional wreck.. young dad... she was born two days before his 21st birthday... it was actually quite cute and he made me cry multiple times lol). But apparently you get whatever doctor is on call that night, all went well in the end- Brittaney couldn't have given any shits as to who was pulling a baby out of her vag. Her delivery went amazingly though, no rips or anything, and he was definitely never 'elbows deep' in her- I had a close up shot! Lol. It was so amazing. As soon as that baby came out of her I was bawling. I can't wait to experience it with ME being the new mommy. It was so overwhelming seeing the girl who I have been best friends with since I was 8, play dolls and mommy with, bring a life into this world- I think I will be a crying, speechless mess when it is my own child.


----------



## asmcsm

Brittaney couldn't have given any shits as to who was pulling a baby out of her vag. :rofl:


----------



## Kiamaria83

It really is an amazing journey and you will all get there soon. I was more worried about having an accidental poo when pushing lol. By the time the 8 th midwife came in I couldn't care less.


----------



## clynn11

The two births I witnessed personally, my mom and Brittaney, both of them pooped! Lol. I've heard statistics around 80% of women do, but I don't think there's been an actual study on that lol. I think during the time you won't care at all lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yep! I have two friends that are L&D nurses and said girls poo all the time and that they don't neven notice it. So while we may be embarrased that's just old hat to the nurses! My friend told me after her first that childbirth with strip you of all your dignity, but it was worth it. (she had to have a nurse change her pad while she was all drugged up. she said had she been more coherent she would have been a lot more embarassed!")


----------



## asmcsm

Lmao the pooing is what I'm dreading as well, but not so much for the nurses or midwife...more so DH. I don't want him to see that! lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

asmcsm said:


> Lmao the pooing is what I'm dreading as well, but not so much for the nurses or midwife...more so DH. I don't want him to see that! lol

Oh geez!! I didn't even think of that! LOL.


----------



## clynn11

I know Kevin will be up by my head, he won't hold a leg. He doesn't even want to be in the room he's that horrified, but he is definitely gonna be there. He may pass out though :haha: Jared was up by Brittaney's head while me and her mom held her legs, he said he didn't want to look. By the time the baby was coming out he was jumping up and down yelling "I SEE HER HEAD BABY! I SEE HER HEAD!" lol it was the cutest freaking thing. I didn't even notice Britt poo, her mom said she did though. I saw it with my mom and they just took some tissue and wiped it away lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

When Lonnie was going through chest surgery I had to hold his piss bucket for him and he ended up peeing on my hand. I think he can handle seeing me accidentally poop. Especially if it happens when I am bringing his kid into the world :haha:.


----------



## clynn11

LOL accidentally peed on your hand! Hilarious :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

LOL at Lonnie peeing on your hand!

I'm doing a water birth so there won't be any leg holding etc...so really hoping for no poo

Chad basically said he doesn't think he can be in there for c-section if it comes to it, mom would probably be there for that


----------



## NDTaber9211

He was in so much pain for the surgery that it affected his ability to pee. He was shaking and moving around so it was inevitable that some pee would land on me lol. I didn't care, I just wanted him better.


----------



## Kiamaria83

I peed all over the birthing ball. I literally couldnt stop but my hubby was laughing and I was half laughing half crying and having a contraction that I couldnt stop. I nearly kicked him when he pulled out his video camera to film the birth. Apart from that he was great and he assures me I didnt poo


----------



## frsttimemama

I can honestly say by the time it's all said and done, you won't care who sees what. It always irritated me when people would say that to me, but its true. I was face down butt up, bleeding all over the place and could not have cared less, as long as we were okay. Hubby saw it all and it didn't even phase him. He had to help me with things and saw bleeding and lactating leaky boobs, and he didn't care at all. And he's squeamish. It's amazing how a baby can change a great relationship to an amazing one, especially in our case because it could have destroyed us if we had let it. I can't wait for you all to get to experience it, and for myself and my husband to get to experience it with our forever baby.


----------



## clynn11

I want a water birth too so hopefully there will be no holding legs for me either! lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bahaha. We each need one. Not sure what it really means. Had to catch a pic...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Damn sideways pics...


----------



## clynn11

BNB sticker!!!! Then we could identify each other from afar!!! Lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-sorry your feeling so down! 
I love the sticker, sorry I have been awol today work was long but it went great!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh, I'm dying at work today. There is nothing to do so its dragging on like no other](*,)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh I also want a water birth if I ever get pregnant!


----------



## asmcsm

My mom had a water birth with a midwife when she had my youngest sister and Dh's mom had a water birth with his brother. Both said it was awesome. The doctor that looked at my sister after she was born was able to tell that she was a water baby, he said they're always a little bit calmer


----------



## asmcsm

This thread is moving so slow today! Amanda!!!! Are you fionished with jury duty yet?! I'm dying over here! Work is so slow and I keep hitting refresh hoping that someone posts something haha


----------



## frsttimemama

I will be having a scheduled c-section so I don't have to even think about any of that, which is totally fine after my last experience with attempting labor and delivery. Never again. Lol


----------



## BubsMom17

LOL at pooing... in my experience, if you have no pain meds, you won't be able to tell if you are pooing or not... pushing a baby out really really really does feel like pushing out the biggest poo of your life anyway. The whole area down there is feeling stuff that doens't feel humanly possible! I asked if I had pooed cuz it kinda felt like I did, but everyone insisted I did not. I don't know if I believe them! LOL! 

Daniel held my leg and got to see Danny coming out! He was so cute, yelling, "He's almost here! He's almost here!" He said there was nothing like hearing me scream like a primal animal when his head came out, and seeing where I tore... I am sorry he had to witness that!


----------



## frsttimemama

That sounds awful. I was afraid and wanted a c-section from the start, but I decided to be brave .. and I know it's not my fault and there was no reason to, but I wish every single day that I had even asked for it. Begged, sobbed, anything. If I had, my baby would have been just fine. That's such an awful feeling.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well I posted on FB too, but my OPK when I got home had almost no line!! I had a nice line at lunch. Now I'm so confused. Not sure if I surged this afternoon and missed it? How fast does the surge go away? Either way we will BD tonight.


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well I posted on FB too, but my OPK when I got home had almost no line!! I had a nice line at lunch. Now I'm so confused. Not sure if I surged this afternoon and missed it? How fast does the surge go away? Either way we will BD tonight.

Next cycle I think you should at least temp a few days before you think you're going to o and a few days after you do just to confirm. Then you won't have to stress the whole month but you'll at least know for sure when you're oing


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

frsttimemama said:


> I can honestly say by the time it's all said and done, you won't care who sees what. It always irritated me when people would say that to me, but its true. I was face down butt up, bleeding all over the place and could not have cared less, as long as we were okay. Hubby saw it all and it didn't even phase him. He had to help me with things and saw bleeding and lactating leaky boobs, and he didn't care at all. And he's squeamish. It's amazing how a baby can change a great relationship to an amazing one, especially in our case because it could have destroyed us if we had let it. I can't wait for you all to get to experience it, and for myself and my husband to get to experience it with our forever baby.




asmcsm said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Well I posted on FB too, but my OPK when I got home had almost no line!! I had a nice line at lunch. Now I'm so confused. Not sure if I surged this afternoon and missed it? How fast does the surge go away? Either way we will BD tonight.
> 
> Next cycle I think you should at least temp a few days before you think you're going to o and a few days after you do just to confirm. Then you won't have to stress the whole month but you'll at least know for sure when you're oingClick to expand...

Yeah. Sadly this is true. I was trying to avoid temping for the first couple mints, but I'm clearly being obsessive already so I guess I should just do it. Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I was manipulating temps, and FF will give me crosshairs for Monday if my temps rise enough. Fx cuz the BD timing was so good. Still waiting to hear from my doctor. . I'm asking for clomid. I can't keep doing this.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, maybe your urine was too diluted?? I agree with Ashlee about temping. It is a 
nice reassurance.


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: I hope you get a nice temp rise Sandy!!!!

AFM, the itch to test is getting stronger. I just keep thinking about lucky 10dpo in this thread. Maybe i'll test Saturday?? lol


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> :hugs: I hope you get a nice temp rise Sandy!!!!
> 
> AFM, the itch to test is getting stronger. I just keep thinking about lucky 10dpo in this thread. Maybe i'll test Saturday?? lol

No! No! No! Don't do it yet!!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Cassidy! I say wait! :)


----------



## clynn11

Ughhh I know! Why do I live right down the street from Walmart!??!?! lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Don't test yet Cassidy wait for 10 dpo!!


----------



## clynn11

Saturday would be 10dpo. I definitely won't test before then! Lol. But I really want to try to wait and see if AF shows. I have no willpower though! Lol. We'll see.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have my fingers super crossed for you!


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm 8dpo and dying to test. I haven't peed allll day and I want to POAS soooo badly. It would technically be smu!!


----------



## pdxmom

So im home at last and in bed already...dhs got a fever now...we both r soo sick... :nope: but soo happy tht the numbers preogressed..

Im alil worried tho...my hcg on 10dpo was 19 and progesterone was 23.5...however hcg on 13 dpo was 109 but progesterone was 17.5....i asked the nurse whether tht was a cause of concern or not but she said not at all and it didnt matter...i want to believe her..but im worried...the next bood draws she dint even order progesterone to b checked...i asked her again if she wud check but she said no there was no need to :shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl07

You guys should both test saturday! Last saturday was lucky remember :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

pdxmom said:


> So im home at last and in bed already...dhs got a fever now...we both r soo sick... :nope: but soo happy tht the numbers preogressed..
> 
> Im alil worried tho...my hcg on 10dpo was 19 and progesterone was 23.5...however hcg on 13 dpo was 109 but progesterone was 17.5....i asked the nurse whether tht was a cause of concern or not but she said not at all and it didnt matter...i want to believe her..but im worried...the next bood draws she dint even order progesterone to b checked...i asked her again if she wud check but she said no there was no need to :shrug:

Yay for the numbers. If you are worried talk to your doctor, or midwife.


----------



## jury3

Sonia-I wouldn't worry about it. My prog was really low at 8dpo. It did rise, but that was at 14 dpo when I was tested again. If the nurse isn't worried, then you shouldn't be worried. Try to relax! If you really can't relax about it, I would call back and explain that you are a little concerned and ask if they can test prog one more time to give you peace of mind.


----------



## pdxmom

yup i was thinking of just using the standing order tht i have for both prog and hcg...its alil sneaky but can b done..:haha:

Cassidy test 10 dpo...it has been the lucky day for our thread right :winkwink:


----------



## jury3

I can't wait for everyone one to test!!! How many bfps did we have in Aug, 4 (Rachel, Kara, Morgan, me)? We have 2 for Sept, right (Molly and Sonia)? We need to at least meet the goal of 4 again!


----------



## RobertRedford

I tested. It was negative. No surprise. Oh well. Still early.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I can't start temping until October so September is officially out for me.


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> I can't start temping until October so September is officially out for me.

NIchole y cant u temp till oct???and y r u out????


----------



## NDTaber9211

pdxmom said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I can't start temping until October so September is officially out for me.
> 
> NIchole y cant u temp till oct???and y r u out????Click to expand...

whoops TESTING! I can't start TESTING until October :haha:

Your levels are looking great Sonia. I am so happy (and jealous :hugs:) for you!


----------



## RobertRedford

Finally getting caught up.

Sonia, great numbers! SO happy for you!

Julie, I agree, we need more :bfp:'s around here! 

Cassidy, goodluck holding out testing! 

NIchole, Can't wait to see your tests! So glad you O'd!!! 

AFM, We got OH's SA results back on Monday and I haven't really had the chance to post them. I don't have the exact results in front of me-- they're in OH's email, but his Sa came back really poorly. He has 0 sperm present and 0 motility, and they do not think it is because of a varicocele. He goes in to see his urologist next week, but we have been told thus far that we have a zero percent chance of conceiving naturally. We need some sort of miracle to get pregnant without any assistance. 

I'm holding out hope that this is some miracle cycle that we get a :bfp: but ultimately I know that it isnt possible.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh crud Amanda that is horrible. I hope you get your miracle baby and the doctors are wrong. Can you guys afford assisted pregnancy?


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda...hope and prayers r what we can give eachother...i truly truly hope things work out and we r witness to your miracle baby:hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Oh crud Amanda that is horrible. I hope you get your miracle baby and the doctors are wrong. Can you guys afford assisted pregnancy?

Luckily it is covered 100% for us, we just have to pay our co-pay. The only thing my insurance will not cover is the actual cost of donor sperm. So, if we get to that point, we will be paying out of pocket for it. I still can't wrap my head around it though. so heartbreaking!


----------



## NDTaber9211

How is DH handling the results?


----------



## clynn11

Amanda :hugs: so is it azoospermia? He has no semen present? Sending tons of love your way.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> How is DH handling the results?

Not well. We haven't really talked in a few days. lots to take in. ugh. 



clynn11 said:


> Amanda :hugs: so is it azoospermia? He has no semen present? Sending tons of love your way.

We'll get an official diagnosis at the appointment, but I think so. No sperm present in the semen, and they also did a UA to see if it was retrograde ejaculation. Not the case :(


----------



## clynn11

Well im reading up on it and there could definitely be reasoning behind it like a blockage. Also it says some men with azoospermia still have semen in their testes so you may not need donor sperm! Keep your head up love I cant imagine what youre thinking and feeling at the moment but you will get through this!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Well im reading up on it and there could definitely be reasoning behind it like a blockage. Also it says some men with azoospermia still have semen in their testes so you may not need donor sperm! Keep your head up love I cant imagine what youre thinking and feeling at the moment but you will get through this!

Thank you, hun! I'm sure we will find a way around it, but uggh. I didn't know making a baby was this hard and heartbreaking :(


----------



## asmcsm

Sorry again Amanda. :hugs: I'm really hoping that it's something that the urologist can help you guys with. Hope your OH cheers up too. I know he must be really disappointed. FX for you!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Sorry again Amanda. :hugs: I'm really hoping that it's something that the urologist can help you guys with. Hope your OH cheers up too. I know he must be really disappointed. FX for you!

Thank you, Lady! I really hope the urologist has some answers for us, too!


----------



## clynn11

Feeling a little nauseous and light headed tonight


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Feeling a little nauseous and light headed tonight

oooooh could be a good sign! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda I'm sorry about those results. I hope that when you go to your appointment you and hubby get good news and they can figure out what's the matter!!

Nichole, I'm with you. I'm out for September, too. If I get my crosshairs for Monday, I can test a week from today, but I'm not really expecting much at this point.

Cassidy I hope those are good signs for you! Fx.

As for me, big temp spike this morning.. YAY!! That should hopefully put my crosshairs for Monday, unless it changes its mind from when I was playing with temps last night.. I can only hope and pray that's accurate. Like I said before, I don't really expect a whole lot, but I did have the positive OPK and watery cm, and cramping on the right side only that I think/hope maybe were O pains so maybe maybe maybe.. A girl can wish anyway!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda I'm sorry :( I hope your doctor can help. 

Yay for temperature spikes :)

AFM I've had a slight 0.1 temp dip this morning! What is going on!?


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry, BB. Wish i had som insight, but as you can see, my temps are not exactly .. cooperative or reliable. Lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- I'm so sorry about the SA. Hopefully the appointment will go well and your husband will feel a little better. 

I took another OPK this am because I wasn't sure about my reading yesterday evening. It's got a line, but by no means positive. I will def. have to temp next cycle, but this already driving me nuts. I will have to go out and buy more today on my lunch break since I only have one left.


----------



## HWPG

amanda (RR) - i have been there before. 100%. i know EVERYTHING you are feeling. literally. please please feel free to reach out to me. (and just for the tiniest bit of comfort, donor sperm doesnt cost that much, youll pay more for the IUI procedure if i remember correctly (unless that is covered)). 
afm, i still want to crawl into a hole and cry until i cant breathe.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-I am sorry, I hope you get some answers from his appointment. I hope he feels better, it isn't his fault. 
Mirolee-Hugs!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies! Sorry I was MIA yesterday, I took a half day and DH and I went into the city to meet with our lawyer since we're working on securing a Green Card for the hubs.

Rachel - That picture is hilarious, we definitely need to get those for all of us!

Sonia - I wish there was something we could all do to ease your mind. I am praying for you and I agree with whoever said you should call back and explain to the nurse about testing your prog again. 

Amanda(RR) - I am so sorry about those results, I can't even begin to imagine what you are feeling. I will certainly be praying for you both and I do believe that miracles can happen I hope that is that is the case with you, OH and your future baby! 

Mirolee -:hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

BB- definitely think you're ovulating a little later like everyone else had this month. Wtf is going on?!

Britt-definitely think that you need to do an opk in the afternoon to be sure but you can still get a faint line after you've o'd this is why temping is best to confirm.

Mirolee- I'm so sorry you're still feeling shitty :hugs: wish there was more I could do for you but I know from the way that I get about ttc that nothing anyone says changes how much you want that baby and how upsetting it is to not get it and watch others around you get it. Just hoping you get your rainbow vey very soon.

AFM, temp dipped a little this morning. But it still seems to be following last cycle pretty well. Also it was FREEZING when I woke up so I'm not surprised:cold:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I'm so sorry you're still struggling. Maybe you will feel better if you can just let it out. It is so tough, and it sucks. I hope you feel better soon. 

Sonia, I would either use your standing order or call them if that's what it takes for you to have peace of mind, do it.

Britt, sorry you're having a hard time with the opks. Temping will help next cycle.

Brittney, good luck with that process. I have heard it is difficult and costly. I think it's crazy to make it so difficult for people to be legal citizens and complain about those who aren't.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-You could always do my method...at-home insemination with donor sperm. Didn't cost a thing. Lots of couples do it, there's even a thread on here for it. If it comes to that you may want to consider it....


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I think that's why I have those two REALLY low ones. We were camping and it was like 44 outside. I woke up.FREEZING! ! Your chart still looks good to me though!


----------



## HWPG

Brittney - i know just what that is like! my OH just got his green card in 2011 (employer sponsored). also, anytime he has to update his passport, we have to take time off work to drive to NYC where the closest consulate is - 6 hours away!


----------



## HWPG

thank you everyone for the kind words and thoughts.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks Sandy, we are definitely in for a ride but I will feel so much better once its all behind us!

Mirolee - that's annoying, I don't know if we have to go to NYC to the consulate at all but I tend not to ask many questions because the whole process makes me a little upset so i just do whatever the lawyers tell us to. I'm just praying for some speedy processing times.


----------



## goldstns

Robert- I am so sorry hun! My heart goes out to you. Has he ever had injury to that area? Is there a known reason for this?


----------



## frsttimemama

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Thanks Sandy, we are definitely in for a ride but I will feel so much better once its all behind us!

You're welcome. I am sure. Sounds like you have a lot on your plate and mind between that and TTC!!

Mirolee, that's absurd!! Goodness. I do not understand that.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

frsttimemama said:


> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sandy, we are definitely in for a ride but I will feel so much better once its all behind us!
> 
> You're welcome. I am sure. Sounds like you have a lot on your plate and mind between that and TTC!!
> 
> Mirolee, that's absurd!! Goodness. I do not understand that.Click to expand...

Yea, hopefully both things will work themselves out. I am very confident in our lawyer so I think she is going to help make it as painless as possible. Which means I will have all sorts of extra energy to focus on TTC lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Everything WILL work itself out. :)


----------



## HWPG

apparently it's fairly normal when your passport is from another country (sorry, i didnt mention that). he's a Russian citizen, so you have to bring your paperwork to them, and pick up your renewed passport and paperwork - they wont mail anything and you cannot have someone do it for you. it's a scary process (not sure how other countries/consulates do it) - with Russia, you have to make an appt months in advance for a 15 minute spot, wait outside in a crazy line with people shouting, i cant go in, etc. I waited around the block at a coffee store for OH, but was scared the whole time that he wasnt going to come back out! (too many conspiracy theory movies, hehe)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

HWPG said:


> apparently it's fairly normal when your passport is from another country (sorry, i didnt mention that). he's a Russian citizen, so you have to bring your paperwork to them, and pick up your renewed passport and paperwork - they wont mail anything and you cannot have someone do it for you. it's a scary process (not sure how other countries/consulates do it) - with Russia, you have to make an appt months in advance for a 15 minute spot, wait outside in a crazy line with people shouting, i cant go in, etc. I waited around the block at a coffee store for OH, but was scared the whole time that he wasnt going to come back out! (too many conspiracy theory movies, hehe)

That would be terrifying for me, you are a strong woman! I think there is a Brazilian consulate in Boston so luckily we wouldn't have to go far. My biggest fear is that when we do go to Brazil, there will be some crazy loophole we missed and he won't be able to come back!


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> LOL at Lonnie peeing on your hand!
> 
> I'm doing a water birth so there won't be any leg holding etc...so really hoping for no poo
> 
> Chad basically said he doesn't think he can be in there for c-section if it comes to it, mom would probably be there for that

I want a water birth too! Here's to hoping it actually works out! You know things usually don't go as planned LOL


----------



## HWPG

we have the same concerns about OH traveling to Russia, which is why we wont go until he is a US citizen.


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Well im reading up on it and there could definitely be reasoning behind it like a blockage. Also it says some men with azoospermia still have semen in their testes so you may not need donor sperm! Keep your head up love I cant imagine what youre thinking and feeling at the moment but you will get through this!
> 
> Thank you, hun! I'm sure we will find a way around it, but uggh. I didn't know making a baby was this hard and heartbreaking :(Click to expand...

Big hug Amanda. Don't give up. Support DH, love him to bits and get through this together. Miracles do happen! My cousin had her baby (a week ago!) after eight years and my sister in law after ten. No one wants to wait that long but, the point is, it CAN happen. I hope it happens sooner rather than later for you dear! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_11

HWPG said:


> amanda (RR) - i have been there before. 100%. i know EVERYTHING you are feeling. literally. please please feel free to reach out to me. (and just for the tiniest bit of comfort, donor sperm doesnt cost that much, youll pay more for the IUI procedure if i remember correctly (unless that is covered)).
> afm, i still want to crawl into a hole and cry until i cant breathe.

Mirolee, it's okay to be sad. Take time for yourself and just feel better soon, okay? Time will make it better. A big hug. We are here for you!


----------



## prgirl_11

Sorry girls i was catching up so my comments are a little behind! :hugs: to all!

11 DPO...
I got another (super ridiculously) faint line on a wondfo today. This time it's a (super ridiculously) bit more visible than yesterday LOL. These are the first times that I've ever gotten something on wondfos so I am hopeful! I have more tests (FRER and ClearBlue Dig) but I'm going to hold off a couple more days on those.

Will test with wondfo again later today.


----------



## HWPG

oh marie! how exciting!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

YAY Marie, have you called your doctor? Wasn't it you that wanted to make sure to check levels of some sort(progesterone?)? I hope this one sticks!!


----------



## clynn11

FX for you Marie! I get crappy shadow/evap lines on wondfos all the time- but really hope this is it for you!! Use the FRER!!!! lol it takes the guessing out of the guessing game (usually) GL!!!

AFM, 6 days and counting until testing! If I can hold out that long! lol


----------



## prgirl_11

I haven't called yet. I've been lathering my prog. cream twice a day though LOL. That sucker works! Makes me nauseous within the hour every morning! Unless it's just a miniature human making me nauseous but I think it's the cream.

I want to get a blood test so bad! I live three minutes from a lab and for $50 I could get quantitative hCG results in my inbox tomorrow morning. I would SO pay the $50 for peace of mind but I'm going to hold off and just POAS later today and tomorrow morning and then take it from there.


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> FX for you Marie! I get crappy shadow/evap lines on wondfos all the time- but really hope this is it for you!! Use the FRER!!!! lol it takes the guessing out of the guessing game (usually) GL!!!

I've never gotten evap lines of the pink wondfos (yet! LOL) but the blue ICs were HORRIBLE! They caused me so much heartache! I'm hoping this is different! Not getting excited but it is nice to see something. We'll see! Just patiently (HA! Yeah right!) waiting.


----------



## clynn11

Just looked up cold weather can definitely affect temping. I was wondering why my temps from March seemed so much higher lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, that's exciting! Good luck! I'd get the blood test! Lol

Thanks for the info Cassidy!


----------



## frsttimemama

Question ..I was doing some research as I am still waiting for a call from the doctors office (They say it can take up to 72 hours after they get a lab, and it isn't like they can do anything at this moment anyway.. so it is fine. I am just so curious and concerned.) My progesterone was 0.5 at cd 21. I read they like it to be around 5 in the follicular phase. Anybody else familiar with this info? Will clomid help it be where it should be?


----------



## frsttimemama

And does it like.. JUMP after O or how does that work?


----------



## clynn11

"Progesterone modulates the activity of CatSper (cation channels of sperm) voltage-gated Ca2+ channels. Since eggs release progesterone, sperm may use progesterone as a homing signal to swim toward eggs (chemotaxis). Hence substances that block the progesterone binding site on CatSper channels could potentially be used in male contraception.[34][35]

Progesterone is sometimes called the "hormone of pregnancy",[36] and it has many roles relating to the development of the fetus:

Progesterone converts the endometrium to its secretory stage to prepare the uterus for implantation. At the same time progesterone affects the vaginal epithelium and cervical mucus, making it thick and impenetrable to sperm. If pregnancy does not occur, progesterone levels will decrease, leading, in the human, to menstruation. Normal menstrual bleeding is progesterone-withdrawal bleeding. If ovulation does not occur and the corpus luteum does not develop, levels of progesterone may be low, leading to anovulatory dysfunctional uterine bleeding.
During implantation and gestation, progesterone appears to decrease the maternal immune response to allow for the acceptance of the pregnancy.
Progesterone decreases contractility of the uterine smooth muscle.[36]
In addition progesterone inhibits lactation during pregnancy. The fall in progesterone levels following delivery is one of the triggers for milk production.
A drop in progesterone levels is possibly one step that facilitates the onset of labor."

Would have tried explaining it in words but wikipedia does it so much better ;) lmao. Your progesterone drops when you get AF as well, which is why you see the massive temp dip. You have to have good progesterone in order to maintain a healthy pregnancy, which is why a lot of women have to take supplements after having multiple miscarriages.

As for clomid, not sure about that- I know it helps you O or helps you O stronger so maybe it makes the other hormones stronger as well?? I mean, Rachel had a whopping 43 one month and wasn't pregnant, meanwhile Julie had a 10 and was pregnant with twins, so it obviously differs greatly :hugs:

Hope I helped and wasn't just spewing crap that you didn't care about hahahhaa.


----------



## asmcsm

Progesterone needs to be at least 5 to show that you're o'ing it jumps after you o which is why you get a temp spike. Progesterone heats up your body. Typically clomid will help. They'll usually test your progesterone between 7-10dpo when you're on clomid to make sure your levels are looking right


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy- I think Julie had some issues with getting her progesterone up before clomid as well? Correct me if I'm mistaken. That's probably why hers was still a little lower even after the clomid compared to Rachel's . But it went up! Which is awesome!


----------



## clynn11

Yeah I think Julie had low progesterone issues before Clomid. So YAY CLOMID! Seriously though clomid has worked miracles in this thread (Mirolee's miracle is next!)


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks for all the support ladies! 


HWPG said:


> amanda (RR) - i have been there before. 100%. i know EVERYTHING you are feeling. literally. please please feel free to reach out to me. (and just for the tiniest bit of comfort, donor sperm doesnt cost that much, youll pay more for the IUI procedure if i remember correctly (unless that is covered)).
> afm, i still want to crawl into a hole and cry until i cant breathe.

So sorry you're having a rough time, Ms. Mirolee! I hope things look up soon. Thank you! I will shoot you a FB message later :) 


Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda-I am sorry, I hope you get some answers from his appointment. I hope he feels better, it isn't his fault.
> Mirolee-Hugs!




jury3 said:


> Amanda-You could always do my method...at-home insemination with donor sperm. Didn't cost a thing. Lots of couples do it, there's even a thread on here for it. If it comes to that you may want to consider it....

I've def considered it, I don't know how OH feels about it. Thank you! I'm going to slowly start looking into it. 


goldstns said:


> Robert- I am so sorry hun! My heart goes out to you. Has he ever had injury to that area? Is there a known reason for this?

Not any particular injury, BUT he has played sports all his life and I'm sure has taken a few hits there. We'll know more next week.


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> Nichole, I'm with you. I'm out for September, too. If I get my crosshairs for Monday, I can test a week from today, but I'm not really expecting much at this point.
> 
> As for me, big temp spike this morning.. YAY!! That should hopefully put my crosshairs for Monday, unless it changes its mind from when I was playing with temps last night.. I can only hope and pray that's accurate. Like I said before, I don't really expect a whole lot, but I did have the positive OPK and watery cm, and cramping on the right side only that I think/hope maybe were O pains so maybe maybe maybe.. A girl can wish anyway!

I'll be keeping my fingers, toes, legs and arms crossed you get your cross hairs! 



HWPG said:


> apparently it's fairly normal when your passport is from another country (sorry, i didnt mention that). he's a Russian citizen, so you have to bring your paperwork to them, and pick up your renewed passport and paperwork - they wont mail anything and you cannot have someone do it for you. it's a scary process (not sure how other countries/consulates do it) - with Russia, you have to make an appt months in advance for a 15 minute spot, wait outside in a crazy line with people shouting, i cant go in, etc. I waited around the block at a coffee store for OH, but was scared the whole time that he wasnt going to come back out! (too many conspiracy theory movies, hehe)

I'd be scared too! Darn movies messing with our minds!



prgirl_11 said:


> Sorry girls i was catching up so my comments are a little behind! :hugs: to all!
> 
> 11 DPO...
> I got another (super ridiculously) faint line on a wondfo today. This time it's a (super ridiculously) bit more visible than yesterday LOL. These are the first times that I've ever gotten something on wondfos so I am hopeful! I have more tests (FRER and ClearBlue Dig) but I'm going to hold off a couple more days on those.
> 
> Will test with wondfo again later today.

I hope this is the beginning of a :bfp:!

AFM- Had another massive temp spike this morning. I think my progesterone will be better this cycle. I hope these temps are a good sign!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- sorry you are in a tough spot. (hugs)!

Me- Posted more OPK pics on facebook. I've lost my mind already. So much for not getting obsessive!!! I really wish I would have started OPKs before trying so I knew what the hell I was doing. Grrrr. Now it's starting to look dark again. We BD 2 nights in a row. I feel like maybe we should skip tonight, but not if it's going to be positive. I'm barely drinking to get good results and now i'm shaking because I only had a coffee this morning. I need to catch up with water, but i'm afraid it will skew my results for an evening OPK. I hate this. I think next month I may JUST temp. I can't be dehydrating myself for an entire week every month. *sigh* LOL


----------



## clynn11

Nichole your chart looks awesome!!!! Fx im excited for you :) lol

Water never affected my opk strength hun, hydrate yourself!!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Marie- I really hope this is your BFP!!! fx for you!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

clynn11 said:


> Nichole your chart looks awesome!!!! Fx im excited for you :) lol
> 
> Water never affected my opk strength hun, hydrate yourself!!!!!

that's what i'm thinking!! But yesterday I drank like 4 glasses in the afternoon nd my pee was pretty much clear, and I got almost no line.. today when I held it, I got a pretty dark line. Some on another side said these tests she had problems with and couldn't drink at all. So i'm wondering if I picked tests that are less sensitive? is that possible with LH? :dohh:


----------



## clynn11

Hmmm ive never used those tests so that could totally be possible. Some tests just work better for ladies than others. Go on amazon and order the wondfo or clinical guard brand I use the clinical guard they work amazingly for me , ash uses the wondfos and likes those more. Theyre SUPER cheap and may work better for you next cycle ( hopefully there wont be a next cycle) :)


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - So sorry to hear about hubby's SA :( I hope his appointment next week is very informative and helpful and that you guys have an easy solution to the problem <3


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hrmmm... the clinical guard is cheaper then the wondfos... Anyone else use them besides Cassidy?


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the info Cassidy!! So it SEEMS to me that it just indicates that I had not O'ed yet, so maybe it was still possible to O on Monday. I'm definitely asking for the clomid though.

Nichole, thanks! I appreciate it! Your temp looks awesome. Everything is crossed for you, too!!


----------



## asmcsm

I use clinical guard AND wondfos lol The wondfos are nice because they're more sensitive and let me know when O is on it's way but the clinical guard ones are a little less sensitive so I don't really get those almost positives. When those are positive I know O is about to happen. Clinical guard are what I used when I got my BFP in April


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- your chart looks good... when is test day?


----------



## BubsMom17

Morning girls!

Amanda - I am so sorry to hear about those results... Not much I can say except I send you my thoughts and :hugs:

You know, I am glad that when I got pregnant, my doctor never took betas levels or anything. They said a line on a test is enough to confirm, and then they do an u/s at 8 weeks to confirm viability and dates. It used to annoy me because I WANTED to know my numbers! But now I think it would have caused me more stress in the long run.

My point is, Sonia, not to get hung up on YOUR numbers. As far as you know right now, you have a snuggled in little bean in there doing what he/she needs to do. Don't fret about where your levels "should" or "shouldn't" be.


----------



## clynn11

Thanks! I'm trying to hold out until AF is late... but we all know how that usually goes. I can't believe i'm 8dpo and haven't tested yet, I ALWAYS TEST EARLY it's an addiction lmao. AF is due 10/2... so we'll see :) Thanks! I think it looks OK but my temps seem lower than everyone else's during their LP!! Lol. Over analyzing.


----------



## asmcsm

I think the reason I'm not itching to test this cycle is because I already feel like I'm out because of having thrush during o :? Plus not really feeling any symptoms other than gassy. Should make it easier to wait the next 8 days to test though


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Thanks! I'm trying to hold out until AF is late... but we all know how that usually goes. I can't believe i'm 8dpo and haven't tested yet, I ALWAYS TEST EARLY it's an addiction lmao. AF is due 10/2... so we'll see :) Thanks! I think it looks OK but my temps seem lower than everyone else's during their LP!! Lol. Over analyzing.

Cassidy, don't worry about how high your post o temps are, I've seen lots of charts on FF where girls' temps were where yours are. You O'd and that's what matters most!

BTDubbs, totally proud of you for not testing yet lol. I tried to be the POAS police for Amanda and failed lol


----------



## clynn11

Hahahaha I know! She gave in! Lol. I would if I had pregnancy tests here, guaranteed. I've been avoiding the stores but really need to go get cat and dog food! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Hahahaha I know! She gave in! Lol. I would if I had pregnancy tests here, guaranteed. I've been avoiding the stores but really need to go get cat and dog food! Lol

Make Kevin go!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I seem to use a defense mechanism that always makes me think I am out. That way when AF shows up, I am not completely and totally crushes. Just decently crushed. Now that I know DH only has 2% morphology, my thoughts of being out right away are stronger.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Jeebus! 19 people viewing this thread.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow some chatty ladies today! 
Marie-Yay!! 
Cassidy and Nichole Your charts looks amazing to me! I hope my charts look like that, but first I have to test more consistently :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please please please please let me be ovulating today! Crampy and lower backache. FF predicted I would be O today!!


----------



## clynn11

He just went :) And i'm gonna be busy working the next 5 days so maybe I will actually hold out! Lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Fx bb!


----------



## clynn11

Stalking FFs pregnancy charts similar to mine. Giving me hope! Lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB- I had the cramping and sore back yesterday, and an almost positive OPK at lunch! I'm hoping O is today, tomorrow latest!! 

Nichole- Your chart does look really good! I totally understand the defense thing. I do that a lot in my life to keep myself from being disappointed! I have my FX for you. 

Cassidy- super job on not testing yet! I keep saying I won't test until AF is due, but i'm soon to be in my very first TWW and i'll see how long I can do before caving!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx bb!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy- Haha! Good solution to the problem! You can do it! And see I told you that you don't have anything to worry about ;)

Nichole- I know what you mean. I guess I was just soooo disappointed last cycle when I got AF. I had sooo many symptoms, even spotting at 7dpo. Still really thinking it might have been a CP. So now that I'm not having any symptoms I'm just not even worrying about testing. Also, the tweaks got my hopes up last cycle. I've decided if I can't clearly see something IRL without a tweak then it's not a BFP.

BB-Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Britt- I do that a lot in real life too. I try not to because it makes me into a pessimist. On the upside to it, when things actually do work out I get surprised and crazy happy.


----------



## asmcsm

Of course, as soon as I would say no symptoms I'd start getting little pinches on my left side...ugh SS I hate you


----------



## NDTaber9211

I tend to ignore potential symptoms. Most of the time think they are all in my head.


----------



## RobertRedford

I am slammed at work today and I can't keep up as much as I try! Will catch up tonight.


----------



## asmcsm

I wish I was slammed at work...I have NOTHING to do...except hit refresh on BnB and now SS...


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am doing what Cassidy is going, stalking charts like mine.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nichole- right.. I try so hard not to be a negative nancy, but I was raised that way. My whole family is negative. My mom acted like I was a hypochondriac my whole childhood, and I ended up with undiagnosed Celiac Disease for years. I was so damn sick by the time I found out. I will probably not think i'm pregnant until I see a test because of this. LOL

Does anyone else get SUPER pissed at the damn at at the bottom of the page that just does NOT go away??


----------



## Cowgirl07

When I see the symptoms on OF I suddenly develop them all! :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Nichole- right.. I try so hard not to be a negative nancy, but I was raised that way. My whole family is negative. My mom acted like I was a hypochondriac my whole childhood, and I ended up with undiagnosed Celiac Disease for years. I was so damn sick by the time I found out. I will probably not think i'm pregnant until I see a test because of this. LOL
> 
> Does anyone else get SUPER pissed at the damn at at the bottom of the page that just does NOT go away??

 I have celiacs too! 

Are you referring to the ads? if so, yes. I DONT want to see masterchef junior OR the croods!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am doing what Cassidy is going, stalking charts like mine.

Hah! I did that yesterday...but will probably do it again today...



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Nichole- right.. I try so hard not to be a negative nancy, but I was raised that way. My whole family is negative. My mom acted like I was a hypochondriac my whole childhood, and I ended up with undiagnosed Celiac Disease for years. I was so damn sick by the time I found out. I will probably not think i'm pregnant until I see a test because of this. LOL
> 
> Does anyone else get SUPER pissed at the damn at at the bottom of the page that just does NOT go away??

YES!! I hate the stupid ad soooo much it's driving me nuts!


----------



## RobertRedford

I haven't been symptom spotting yet today! so busy at work, and OH and I got into a huge fight last night about TTC/ Donor sperm/ what to do now so the more I think about TTC the more I want to cry. ugh.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have no ads once the croods left me alone-sorry if i am behind responding I am going to get my acrylic nails off today if its the last thing I do!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Nichole- right.. I try so hard not to be a negative nancy, but I was raised that way. My whole family is negative. My mom acted like I was a hypochondriac my whole childhood, and I ended up with undiagnosed Celiac Disease for years. I was so damn sick by the time I found out. I will probably not think i'm pregnant until I see a test because of this. LOL
> 
> Does anyone else get SUPER pissed at the damn at at the bottom of the page that just does NOT go away??
> 
> I have celiacs too!
> 
> Are you referring to the ads? if so, yes. I DONT want to see masterchef junior OR the croods!Click to expand...

Another Celiac! Ugh. I hate it. I was sick for years and years before we caught it. Although, when I was younger it would have been even harder to have it. 

and yes. the ads! The croods one was AWFUL! It kept popping up every single time I refreshed.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Can you guys get adblock plus? Its an add-on you can put on your browser. I don't see any croods or master chef.


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Nichole- right.. I try so hard not to be a negative nancy, but I was raised that way. My whole family is negative. My mom acted like I was a hypochondriac my whole childhood, and I ended up with undiagnosed Celiac Disease for years. I was so damn sick by the time I found out. I will probably not think i'm pregnant until I see a test because of this. LOL
> 
> Does anyone else get SUPER pissed at the damn at at the bottom of the page that just does NOT go away??
> 
> I have celiacs too!
> 
> Are you referring to the ads? if so, yes. I DONT want to see masterchef junior OR the croods!Click to expand...
> 
> Another Celiac! Ugh. I hate it. I was sick for years and years before we caught it. Although, when I was younger it would have been even harder to have it.
> 
> and yes. the ads! The croods one was AWFUL! It kept popping up every single time I refreshed.Click to expand...

They think mine was a late onset case, because I didn't have any symptoms until about 3 years ago, and I got tested right away, luckily. I can't imagine going undiagnosed for so long, you poor thing!


----------



## clynn11

Hubs downloaded an ad blocker the other day so I don't have to deal with them anymore :happydance: 

Amanda :hugs: Sorry about yours and Dh's fight. I'm sure everything will be fine, you guys are gonna figure this out :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cowgirl07 said:


> I have no ads once the croods left me alone-sorry if i am behind responding I am going to get my acrylic nails off today if its the last thing I do!

Are you taking them off yourself?


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh Amanda I'm sorry :hugs:

Katrina-File the tops of them, soak cottonballs in acetone and stick them on the nail and then wrap with foil and wait! Works like a charm. You can scrape it right off! I always soaked off my own because it was cheaper and the nail girl I worked with preferred that I did so she didn't have to lol


----------



## jury3

Sandy-I had low progesterone. Even looking at my charts you could see an obvious temp shift after I O'd. I only had 1 or 2 days of positive opks, EWCM would stop and my cervix would open and close like it was supposed to. Everything was pointing towards ovulation. Since I wasn't getting pregnant I asked my doc if we could just test hormone levels to check. I always tested on 7 or 8 dpo. My doc told me to come in 7 days after my first positive opk. That's when your progesterone is supposed to peak. Mine was 4 something the first month. My doc likes to see at least a 10 to indicate ovulation. I tried to regulate it on my own and it went up to 6 something. Then back down to 2 something. That's when I decided to do the clomid. Both months on clomid it was 10.1. My charts looked even better than before (big temp rises, fewer pms symptoms, etc). It definitely helped...


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Ugh Amanda I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> Katrina-File the tops of them, soak cottonballs in acetone and stick them on the nail and then wrap with foil and wait! Works like a charm. You can scrape it right off! I always soaked off my own because it was cheaper and the nail girl I worked with preferred that I did so she didn't have to lol

Does that also work with shellac? I can't for the life of me ever get my shellac off without peeling my nails off too!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Ugh Amanda I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> Katrina-File the tops of them, soak cottonballs in acetone and stick them on the nail and then wrap with foil and wait! Works like a charm. You can scrape it right off! I always soaked off my own because it was cheaper and the nail girl I worked with preferred that I did so she didn't have to lol
> 
> Does that also work with shellac? I can't for the life of me ever get my shellac off without peeling my nails off too!Click to expand...

Yes, it should, but use the pure acetone, it works sooo much better than the acetone nail polish removers


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep-lol lots of nail polish remover and cotton swabs here. I got them about an hour away and have had them almost 3 weeks so they have grown out a lot


----------



## asmcsm

https://www.walmart.com/ip/11047134...86607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=19880599990&veh=sem

That's what I use


----------



## RobertRedford

Of course I have some down time at work now so I am addicted to countdown to pregnancy.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yep-lol lots of nail polish remover and cotton swabs here. I got them about an hour away and have had them almost 3 weeks so they have grown out a lot

How much acetone is in your polish remover? Anything less than 60% isn't going to do much


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/11047134...86607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=19880599990&veh=sem
> 
> That's what I use

awesome, thanks! Ordering some now :)


----------



## jury3

RobertRedford said:


> I haven't been symptom spotting yet today! so busy at work, and OH and I got into a huge fight last night about TTC/ Donor sperm/ what to do now so the more I think about TTC the more I want to cry. ugh.

I'm sorry :( :hugs: Try not to stress, you guys will get it figured out. Give the information time to soak in, talk to your doc, explore options. He'll come around. It's got to be hard for him feeling like he can't do his "manly duty", but I think after he's had some time to accept it he'll be able to talk about options more openly. You know how guys are, they can be really hard on themselves, especially about stuff like that. I'm sorry you guys have to go through that and make those decisions...I know it's not easy. DW still says how she wishes SHE could actually get me pregnant and gets down about it sometimes, but it's just not possible so she deals with it the best she can. In the end, she knows we'll have babies that are "ours" and no one else's. She's had a few years to accept that though, he just found out. I promise he will get there :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Of course I have some down time at work now so I am addicted to countdown to pregnancy.

lmao I'm on there now...


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been symptom spotting yet today! so busy at work, and OH and I got into a huge fight last night about TTC/ Donor sperm/ what to do now so the more I think about TTC the more I want to cry. ugh.
> 
> I'm sorry :( :hugs: Try not to stress, you guys will get it figured out. Give the information time to soak in, talk to your doc, explore options. He'll come around. It's got to be hard for him feeling like he can't do his "manly duty", but I think after he's had some time to accept it he'll be able to talk about options more openly. You know how guys are, they can be really hard on themselves, especially about stuff like that. I'm sorry you guys have to go through that and make those decisions...I know it's not easy. DW still says how she wishes SHE could actually get me pregnant and gets down about it sometimes, but it's just not possible so she deals with it the best she can. In the end, she knows we'll have babies that are "ours" and no one else's. She's had a few years to accept that though, he just found out. I promise he will get there :)Click to expand...

Thank you, Julie! I really appreciate it. He is not open to donor sperm and would rather not have kids if they aren't "his", which just kills me. I know we will find some peace with this situation and agree on something, but ugh. so hard.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Thank you, Julie! I really appreciate it. He is not open to donor sperm and would rather not have kids if they aren't "his", which just kills me. I know we will find some peace with this situation and agree on something, but ugh. so hard.

I think that right now he's just feeling upset with the fact that he can't give you the thing that he knows you want so bad. He feels like it's his fault even though we all know it totally isn't and he just was one of the unlucky ones. I think he could come around to donor sperm in time. He was willing to be a father to your baby when you were pregnant from your ex so I think he will come around.I think he just needs time to lick his wounds, so to speak.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- I have high hopes that they can find at least a FEW little spermies in there to salvage and maybe try IVF?! So as not to waste product on IUI? Idk there are a million possibilities. And maybe adopting a little person from somewhere underprivileged will change your life?! You never know. But I can't imagine your pain, esp having to deal with DH after trying so hard. Boys just don't have that maternal longing for a child. Sending my love. <3


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo! Just downloaded adblock! No more ads for me!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Woohoo! Just downloaded adblock! No more ads for me!!

lucky! I'll have to do it at home-- I can't download anything at work.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Julie! I think I'm just going to skip eight to the clomid when they call about the results. I don't want to waste my time. 

Amanda, I am so sorry. That's so hard. I can't imagine. I'm sure he will come around and you guys will work it out somehow. 

What is shellac? Is that like the gel polish?


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks Julie! I think I'm just going to skip eight to the clomid when they call about the results. I don't want to waste my time.
> 
> Amanda, I am so sorry. That's so hard. I can't imagine. I'm sure he will come around and you guys will work it out somehow.
> 
> What is shellac? Is that like the gel polish?

Yes, I think its the same thing-- they use UV light to practically bake it onto your nails!


----------



## morganwhite7

SHELLAC is the bomb!! Stays on for weeks, it's gel polish :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Even if you're doing like house work, yard work, etc? I hate painting my nails because its already chipping in a few hours.


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> Ugh Amanda I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> Katrina-File the tops of them, soak cottonballs in acetone and stick them on the nail and then wrap with foil and wait! Works like a charm. You can scrape it right off! I always soaked off my own because it was cheaper and the nail girl I worked with preferred that I did so she didn't have to lol

Great minds! I was just going to suggest this. This is how I used to remove them when I worked in salon :)


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> Even if you're doing like house work, yard work, etc? I hate painting my nails because its already chipping in a few hours.


yup. i have horses, who are pretty much known for ruining a manicure in about 2 seconds flat. i can have shellac and my nails don't chip for weeks! NOTHING phases them!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh I want that! Lol. I will have to look into that.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Sorry to hear that amanda. Hoping there is something that can be done. 

Mirolee. Hope you feel better soon. Why dont you do something you love to cheer yourself up. What about a nice relaxing massage. X


----------



## asmcsm

I miss working in the salon because I did a much better job of keeping up my hair and nails since I was surrounded by it daily lol. Now I just can't be bothered to go get them done haha. And I usually just color my roots myself, since I have professional product and am licensed why would I pay for someone else to? Though I haven't done since before the wedding eek!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I miss working in the salon because I did a much better job of keeping up my hair and nails since I was surrounded by it daily lol. Now I just can't be bothered to go get them done haha. And I usually just color my roots myself, since I have professional product and am licensed why would I pay for someone else to? Though I haven't done since before the wedding eek!

I'm not a professional and I wouldn't dare touch my own hair with dye...but i too wonder why I pay someone else tooonnnns of money to do it. hahaha. Might explain why I haven't had my hair done in like 4 months :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm a qualified Beauty Therapist and Nail Technician so do my own tan, nails, waxing etc not that I can do it often! Can't have nails on for work. I'm now a qualified Dental Nurse working in Orthodontics so it's short nails, hair tied back etc!

I still dye my own hair because it's only one colour all over!


----------



## RobertRedford

A friend of mine does her own Brazilian waxes to save money. I'm amazed. I'll stick to the pros!


----------



## HWPG

RR, i know it's so hard right now - you want to forge ahead, talk about sperm donors and other alternatives to parenthood, but everyone is right. men take this "i cant get my wife pregnant" diagnosis very differently than we (women) do. i know, for me, when we got our diagnosis, i was like "woot woot! baby of every color from around the world!" - my ex, not so much. then we talked and moved forward with sperm donor information. it took time, i went to counseling to grieve the loss of a biological child, but other doors open if you let them. the hardest thing i found at this point was patience - to let the conversations happen naturally, to let him talk about how he felt with me being all "how do you feel? how do you feel? how do you feel?", to search out info about alternative solutions, to find people in similar situations. i'm close with a couple ladies on here who are having to go down the donor route for the same reason (silverbell and deafgal01). you have so many resources. :) and we are all here to listen to everything you need to talk about.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I want to get my hair done professionally but I just can bring myself to pay $200 for cut and color


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I'm not that brave! I just use a razor!


----------



## RobertRedford

oh whoa my boobs are really full today and still super sore. trying not to get my hopes up. Must be period boobs


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I want to get my hair done professionally but I just can bring myself to pay $200 for cut and color

Ugh, thats cheap! its $400 in marin!


----------



## HWPG

edit: *without me asking over and over

Kia, that sounds lovely! actually, i am continuing to distract myself. working out like a fool. we're going to boston friday night and sailing saturday and sunday. hawaii in 5 weeks. a wedding coming up. i'm saving the massage for ocean-side cabana with OH. squee!


----------



## Cowgirl07

It doesn't have enough acetone-so I guess they have to wait until tomorrow night. I am glad I trimmed them back at least they are more managable.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> RR, i know it's so hard right now - you want to forge ahead, talk about sperm donors and other alternatives to parenthood, but everyone is right. men take this "i cant get my wife pregnant" diagnosis very differently than we (women) do. i know, for me, when we got our diagnosis, i was like "woot woot! baby of every color from around the world!" - my ex, not so much. then we talked and moved forward with sperm donor information. it took time, i went to counseling to grieve the loss of a biological child, but other doors open if you let them. the hardest thing i found at this point was patience - to let the conversations happen naturally, to let him talk about how he felt with me being all "how do you feel? how do you feel? how do you feel?", to search out info about alternative solutions, to find people in similar situations. i'm close with a couple ladies on here who are having to go down the donor route for the same reason (silverbell and deafgal01). you have so many resources. :) and we are all here to listen to everything you need to talk about.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow-we have the tech here where you can get it done for 35 but I am not that trustworthy to young students my hair is super thick/ wavy and they can never get it even. I usually pay 100 for a cut, highlights, wash, style and brow wax.


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm a qualified Beauty Therapist and Nail Technician so do my own tan, nails, waxing etc not that I can do it often! Can't have nails on for work. I'm now a qualified Dental Nurse working in Orthodontics so it's short nails, hair tied back etc!
> 
> I still dye my own hair because it's only one colour all over!

Same! Haha I've wanted to change it up a bit but then I think of what a pain it is to go get highlights. I had it platinum blonde fore a while but it was a pain to lighten the roots then tone it. Then I had it fire engine red and it was even more of a pain to lighten roots, dry and then apply the red, rinse and then dry again if I didn't want to make everything look like a murder seen from the bleeding color! So now I'm just at a solid color close to my natural so I can get away with outgrowth lol



RobertRedford said:


> A friend of mine does her own Brazilian waxes to save money. I'm amazed. I'll stick to the pros!

Yea, done that a couple times...it hurts...easier when you're not the one inflicting pain on yourself lol



RobertRedford said:


> oh whoa my boobs are really full today and still super sore. trying not to get my hopes up. Must be period boobs

period boobs:haha:



Cowgirl07 said:


> It doesn't have enough acetone-so I guess they have to wait until tomorrow night. I am glad I trimmed them back at least they are more managable.

Good plan, you would have wasted a lot of time without it!


----------



## frsttimemama

I have never had my hair colored. I know, I'm a weirdo! Lol. And it's naturally curly/unruly.. lol


----------



## asmcsm

The economy is crap up here. If we charged that much I never would have had any clients. Highlights usually were around $100, Cuts around $20, solid color around $55. ANd people bitch about those prices! I charged the same prices when I was in cosmetology school in the bay area and people went there because it was cheap!


----------



## asmcsm

I loved cutting curly hair, I always had a lot of regular clients with curly hair because I knew how to avoid the "mushroom hair" lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes! That's why I hate getting it cut. Lol. Im always worried about mushroom hair!


----------



## HWPG

sandy, my hair is CURLY also. and long. but currently i do not have any color in it, as i might be donating 10 inches in october. cant quite commit yet....


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Yes! That's why I hate getting it cut. Lol. Im always worried about mushroom hair!

Haha! Yes, some people just don't understand how curly hair works and then when you ask for layers you end up with mushroom hair sadly. I love curly hair. I was always envious of clients that had it lol thought they always told me they hated it


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can never get mine long enough to donate-since high school anyway. It always pisses me off and gets wacked. It was very long for our wedding, got chopped the tuesday after.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda - so sorry about OHs results. Like everyone else has said, he prob just needs some time. I know DH ewas freaking when we weren't getting preggo, thinking it was him, thinking I would leave him or go find someone else....even freaked at the thought of donor sperm. I think it's a man thing. Like they've lost some masculinity. Hopefully there's just some sort of blockage that's easily fixable. I don't know much about it but it seems maybe that's the case since there was nothing present. Did he have an ultrasound done? I can't remember. Also I wonder if there's a way to see if there are sperm in the testes? They can go in and aspirate some of those little guys and plant them in you. I have faith it will all work out one way or the other. Just give him some time and let him "grieve."


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't hate it usually, except when its really humid.. and then I hate everything! Lol. Mine is pretty long, too. I use a lot of product to keep it under control-ish. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Between farming and the barn. If it gets to long it always ends up in something gross.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol while we're on the topic, I have an AFRO. Lol. It's great though, I can make it nice and silky smooth and straight when I want to. Just depends on whether I have the energy for that!! Also bleach it myself, just do a root touch up every 2 mos. or so using the same $10 highlight box that I love.


----------



## frsttimemama

LOL Katrina! Mine is usually up cuz I don't like it touching my face


----------



## NDTaber9211

yeesh! 400! That is crazy! There is a place near by that charges 30 for cut and 55 for color. It kind of seems like a step or 2 up from super cuts. I want to try them but am a little wary.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, mine is awful without product! I do love straightening it though because it's good for about 3 days with minimal effort. It's just putting the initial effort in. And checking the weather forecast for rain. Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mine is up too, but between the bushes, horses thinking its hay, barb wire and some unmentionable stuff. I prefer it a little below my shoulders..but I promised my husband I would grow it out again until I am pregnant or we are ttc for a year which ever comes first!


----------



## HWPG

i have learned what products to use and i like my hair. it also fits my extroverted personality.


----------



## frsttimemama

My Hubby likes mine shorter. I usually chop it about chin length with layers every year or so. . Once I get irritated enough!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm growing mine out. It is a little past my shoulders. I am growing my bangs out too which are at that annoying length that you cant do anything with. I keep pinning them back with bobby pins just to get them out of my friggin face.


----------



## frsttimemama

Agreed Mirolee!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I prefer mine long but stupidly chopped it to shoulder length last week!


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm also growing mine out, and I am a total product junkie.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mine is almost to my bra strap when its straight and a tad past my shoulders when its not. Perfect messy twisty pony length! Lol


----------



## Kiamaria83

HWPG said:


> edit: *without me asking over and over
> 
> Kia, that sounds lovely! actually, i am continuing to distract myself. working out like a fool. we're going to boston friday night and sailing saturday and sunday. hawaii in 5 weeks. a wedding coming up. i'm saving the massage for ocean-side cabana with OH. squee!

Sounds fantastic. A holiday helps relax you so much. It's nice to get away from everything and just have fun with the OH.


----------



## frsttimemama

On a TTC note, I would sure lile to know if I O'ed Monday because I started eating pineapple and sunflower seeds Sunday when I had the positive OPK Saturday. I am out now.. I don't know whether to eat more..


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan- I LOVED your hair short and sark, like seriously loved it. I haven't stalked your FB photos or anything...

I'm growing my hair out. I love short cuts, but I had mine short for like 6 years during and after high school. I LOVE A-lines, both wearing one and cutting them. I wouldn't have cut my hair short this last time, but I went from fire engine red to platinum blonde and fried my hair, which I knew would happen, but I just chopped off the dead and have been growing it since.


----------



## asmcsm

Oh ya, and did I mention I went back to fire engine red months later? lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-I loved the North Shore, we stayed there and had a great time!


----------



## RobertRedford

I haven't facebook stalked you guys enough to know what your hair looks like! I'll get right on that. :winkwink:

I need to chop a good few inches off my hair, its so freaking fried, I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> On a TTC note, I would sure lile to know if I O'ed Monday because I started eating pineapple and sunflower seeds Sunday when I had the positive OPK Saturday. I am out now.. I don't know whether to eat more..

I started yesterday because of my first rise! :dohh: Hoping that will be ok!

How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Cowgirl07

My hair is 4 inches below the shoulders with layers up to the shoulders. But if its wet or not straightened its brushes the shoulders.


----------



## asmcsm

Really do miss that color sometimes...no so much the upkeep haha. My boss used to call me "Red" now he calls me "Not Red"
 



Attached Files:







423437_10150558879906557_1368630443_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Really do miss that color sometimes...no so much the upkeep haha. My boss used to call me "Red" now he calls me "Not Red"

LOVE the red and LOL at your boss!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wish I had the guts to dye my hair red, I would do more auburn though with my dark eyebrows.


----------



## Kiamaria83

My hair is a pain. Its boobie length but dead at the ends. I have fried it with the ghd's. Men have it so much easier lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's why I chopped mine! Thin and fried at the ends!


----------



## asmcsm

I've always colored my hair a lot. I was a little freaked out at doing it SO red, I'd had it like burgundy red before. But I'm very fortunate in that my skin tone will work with pretty much any color.


----------



## asmcsm

Here's me as a blondie! :D
 



Attached Files:







284210_10150240588621557_5933271_n.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RobertRedford

ashlee you can pull off any hair color! so jealous.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-your so pretty with any color-if I went that blonde I would look like a washed out cloth. No joke. My sister is trying to get me to go auburn but I just don't know....


----------



## NDTaber9211

i want to go auburn again but the upkeep is definitely killer. I am a natural dirty blond but hate the way I look with it.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks girls. It's a good thing I can wear different colors because I get bored VERY easily!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Ashlee!! Haha I have DEF been through it all, had a scary buzzed mohawk at one point, in my PROM pics! LOL it was awful, but I remember thinking it was so cool lmao. But yeah I loved the black, it could be such a mess and it didn't matter bc you couldn't see, I feel like blonde is so unforgiving. Also destroyyyyyys your hair to bleach it, I hate doing it so often but feel like I have to keep it this color since every woman in my bloodline has been a blonde, and not to mention I have platinum/invisible eyebrows as I have mentioned!! Lol.

But WOW I love the blonde on you!! Red is really awesome and edgy, too. It's amazing what a simple hairdo/color can do for your look!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks Ashlee!! Haha I have DEF been through it all, had a scary buzzed mohawk at one point, in my PROM pics! LOL it was awful, but I remember thinking it was so cool lmao. But yeah I loved the black, it could be such a mess and it didn't matter bc you couldn't see, I feel like blonde is so unforgiving. Also destroyyyyyys your hair to bleach it, I hate doing it so often but feel like I have to keep it this color since every woman in my bloodline has been a blonde, and not to mention I have platinum/invisible eyebrows as I have mentioned!! Lol.
> 
> But WOW I love the blonde on you!! Red is really awesome and edgy, too. It's amazing what a hairdo/color can do for your look!

omg you are brave!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Excuse my French but Thank fuck my fire alarms work! I stuck some pasta on to cook for tomorrow's dinner and went into the living room, shut the door and caught up on some TV. I thought what's that noise then twigged it was the fire alarm. Went into the hallway and it's full of smoke! 

Any tips on getting rid of the smell of smoke? I've opened the window but it stinks still!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-wow. I never did anything interesting with mine. well my dad got me a pixie cut like super short mushroom head, when I was in second grade. Mom came home and was pissed, I hated it, stupid burrs had to ruin my fun! :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I boil apple cider with cinnamon and lemon it it. I don't have to do it often, so for a lot of smoke idk if it will work.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Typically I have none of that stuff in! Thanks though :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry:haha: I live in apple orchard country so we have apple cider/ juice a lot.


----------



## RobertRedford

Total debby downer today and I sincerely apologize for it. I'll cheer up soon. 

So so so frustrated with OH and this whole situation. Sitting at work trying to hold it together but I'm falling apart big time. :( I truly give up. It's just not meant to be. It isn't supposed to be this hard.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So i've spent all afternoon googling "getting pregnant the first month of trying" and reading forums. I really should not do this to myself. I know the chances of that happeneing are REALLY low for me, i'm sure. It's just my first TTC cycle and everything is so shiney and new! A girl can dream, right?


----------



## HWPG

RR - this is a totally normal reaction. in fact, if you were all sunshine and rainbows, i'd worry. you're right - it shouldnt be this hard. we were told it wasnt, for years we (women) were told to be careful yadda yadda. i promise, you CAN do this. it's ok to cry, to scream, to punch things (inanimate, not people ;) ), to be angry. to feel. it's ok to feel. super duper big hugs, with wine.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Britt-Never give up I know 4 women who got pregnant the first month of trying/after there first period after bc. Have faith! 
Amanda-I am sorry you are having such a trying day, I hope you get answers at the appointment. Your oh may come around to different donors but he probably needs time to digest what happened.


----------



## morganwhite7

Britt- You can absolutely daydream, it is totally possible. Like you said 40% chance if you know WHEN you O!!

And Amanda don't give up. He will need a moment, but there IS a solution in the future for you. Either way, whatever it takes, it is totally possible for you to hold a newborn and call it your own. He will need time, like they said it's a "man pride" issue lol. I hope you guys stay strong through this all. I know it's hard finding ways to talk to boys, they are so different then us girls :/ Just try to use this to get closer to him. When is your next appt? I am totally praying for leftover salvageable spermies. FX'd. <3


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> RR - this is a totally normal reaction. in fact, if you were all sunshine and rainbows, i'd worry. you're right - it shouldnt be this hard. we were told it wasnt, for years we (women) were told to be careful yadda yadda. i promise, you CAN do this. it's ok to cry, to scream, to punch things (inanimate, not people ;) ), to be angry. to feel. it's ok to feel. super duper big hugs, with wine.

Thank you. 

If I weren't in the TWW I would be drowning my sorrows with a very large, very strong margarita tonight.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Britt- You can absolutely daydream, it is totally possible. Like you said 40% chance if you know WHEN you O!!
> 
> And Amanda don't give up. He will need a moment, but there IS a solution in the future for you. Either way, whatever it takes, it is totally possible for you to hold a newborn and call it your own. He will need time, like they said it's a "man pride" issue lol. I hope you guys stay strong through this all. I know it's hard finding ways to talk to boys, they are so different then us girls :/ Just try to use this to get closer to him. When is your next appt? I am totally praying for leftover salvageable spermies. FX'd. <3

Thank you. I have an appt next Wednesday to discuss IUI/IVF with low sperm and his appt is on tuesday with the urologist.


----------



## morganwhite7

I say have a big fat margarita!!! :drunk:

Unless that's harmful or w/e.. But I say have at it while you have a negative test!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yuck! Tequila makes me ill!


----------



## RobertRedford

I may have one, it's still early. I had a margarita the day before my last pos pregnancy test and I didn't worry or feel bad. 


and Katrina, i love tequila :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm sorry Amanda :hugs:. Something will work out. If anything, you guys can adopt and change the life of a poor kid who got dealt a rotten hand.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

morganwhite7 said:


> Britt- You can absolutely daydream, it is totally possible. Like you said 40% chance if you know WHEN you O!!
> 
> And Amanda don't give up. He will need a moment, but there IS a solution in the future for you. Either way, whatever it takes, it is totally possible for you to hold a newborn and call it your own. He will need time, like they said it's a "man pride" issue lol. I hope you guys stay strong through this all. I know it's hard finding ways to talk to boys, they are so different then us girls :/ Just try to use this to get closer to him. When is your next appt? I am totally praying for leftover salvageable spermies. FX'd. <3

Woohoo!!! I'm obviously excited. Not even in the TWW YET!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I have an appt to talk Clomid next Friday.


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> I have an appt to talk Clomid next Friday.

I am so glad you have an appt and I can't wait until you get it!


----------



## RobertRedford

Anyone else get this email from zulily? just kill me now. ugh.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cowgirl07

I got some-I ignore them they make me sad.


----------



## asmcsm

I still get emails daily from baby sites from when I was preggo :/ I just don't seem to get around to unsubscribing to all of them


----------



## RobertRedford

me too-- Amazon Mom emails me daily with deals. One day, just one day, it will be relevant.


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: Amanda, I know it's going to happen for you hun. This thread works miracles, I tell ya ;) I have high hopes for your next two appointments. You may be pleasantly surprised and find it's a blockage that can be fixed, or that he still has little men in his testes that you can use for IUI/IVF and still have a baby that is both yours and his. If those don't happen, I really do feel that he will come around to donor sperm. I think right now this is a huge shock to him. He was just told basically that he may never get to father his own child, or give you a baby. I honestly can't imagine how that feels. He's probably feeling depressed, angry, guilty, scared, all in one. He's going to need some time to get used to the diagnosis, I think. It may be hard now but I know it's all going to work out for you :hugs:

Sandy- YAY for clomid appointment! FX for you!


----------



## prgirl_11

Will catch up in a bit just wanted to update.

Just tested with a wondfo and got bfn.


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Sorry hun. I hate wondfos. They've gotten my hopes up every cycle with their shitty shadow lines and evaps. :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Katrina . I'm ready, too. :)

Amanda I am so so sorry! I am sure it will work out after a bit of time to process.

Marie, I'm sorry. You're not out yet though! How many dpo are you?


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> :hugs: Sorry hun. I hate wondfos. They've gotten my hopes up every cycle with their shitty shadow lines and evaps. :hugs:

It's okay. I've learned not to get too excited. Question about evaps... I thought they only happen when you read the test after the instructed time. I don't read the tests after the five minute mark so would those tests that I saw something on just be shadow lines then?



frsttimemama said:


> Thanks Katrina . I'm ready, too. :)
> 
> Amanda I am so so sorry! I am sure it will work out after a bit of time to process.
> 
> Marie, I'm sorry. You're not out yet though! How many dpo are you?

11DPO


----------



## clynn11

I think most of the time we see an indent, or dye slowly moving across the test line during the first 5 minutes and then as they dry they get more noticeable as evaps so we think they were always there


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Did an OPK at 7:45. it looks pretty dark but still not sure it's positive. :-/ I will have a pic on FB once hubby is in the shower. Lol. Think imma go for one more BD tonight. That's 3 days in a row.


----------



## clynn11

FX for you Britt!!

Having some mild crampy and just had a whole bunch of creamy CM. Trying not to read too much into things but it's HARD! lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

FX britt!


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Cassidy! Hope those are good signs for you!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Eh. Not sure if a BD is happening. Hubby said "what's gotten into you?" Then I guess it clicked I must be ovulating because he got real quiet. Ugh!!! Why do men get so weird at the prospect of pregnancy? So frustrating. :-/


----------



## frsttimemama

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Eh. Not sure if a BD is happening. Hubby said "what's gotten into you?" Then I guess it clicked I must be ovulating because he got real quiet. Ugh!!! Why do men get so weird at the prospect of pregnancy? So frustrating. :-/

Is he not on board with TTC?


----------



## frsttimemama

I put all of my temps into the tracker/chart on countdowntopregnancy.com and it gave me tentative O date of Monday, which is in line with my OPK's. FX I get some temp confirmation here before long. I'm still going to take the clomid though if I don't get my BFP, because like you ladies mentioned before, maybe it's not a strong enough O? I'm not seeing that huge temp shift like you all seem to get.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

frsttimemama said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Eh. Not sure if a BD is happening. Hubby said "what's gotten into you?" Then I guess it clicked I must be ovulating because he got real quiet. Ugh!!! Why do men get so weird at the prospect of pregnancy? So frustrating. :-/
> 
> Is he not on board with TTC?Click to expand...

He is on board, but he doesn't want to plan and get obsessive which I've clearly done. We weren't a terribly active couple, and we've BD 4 times this week! I think once he realizes it's an important time, he panics. I see it all over the boards. Men know you're Oing and suddenly they are "tired" he just went to bed so my chance tonight is gone.


----------



## asmcsm

Just do what the rest of us do...wake him up with a bj ;) tired men that get woken up with a bj have a hard time saying no to sex


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

asmcsm said:


> Just do what the rest of us do...wake him up with a bj ;) tired men that get woken up with a bj have a hard time saying no to sex

Haha! My DH said before we got married he didn't want to feel like we were just having sex for a baby. He told me he was tired so I'll leave it alone tonight. Waking him out of sleep isn't something I ever do, so he'd know my plan!! Lol. This is why I didn't want to get obsessive for awhile. Now I'm stewing on the couch. Grrrrr.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sorry. It's hard not to. Hubby tells me to just relax all the time. Easier said than done! This babymakin business takes planning, and I don't think they get that part of it much.


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> I think most of the time we see an indent, or dye slowly moving across the test line during the first 5 minutes and then as they dry they get more noticeable as evaps so we think they were always there

I had that problem with OPK's sometimes!


----------



## clynn11

I definitely get what you're going through, Britt. DH HATES pressure. He has a hard time finishing if he knows that it's go time. Every time we have sex with him initiating it, he finishes and goes "SEE! I do so much better without pressure!" Lol it makes me feel bad, but obviously i'm going to try to get BD time around O time!! Lol. I took the relaxed approach this month and let him initiate, and got the most BD timing in yet!


----------



## asmcsm

Usually if I think DH is going to use being tired as an excuse ill suggest taking a shower together. It wakes him up a bit and usually guarantees that he'll want sex lol. I never tell him that we need to do it, I don't even tell him I'm ovulating until I'm in the tww. When we first started TTC we had some performance issues because of pressure so now I just leave him out of the loop and jump him when I get the chance lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> Just do what the rest of us do...wake him up with a bj ;) tired men that get woken up with a bj have a hard time saying no to sex

I do this ALL the time :haha:


----------



## goldstns

all of you should tell your DH's to enjoy the sex because I think my DH misses it. Not that we only did it to make a baby, but I feel unsexy/uncomfortable/tired... so we don't to it all that much (maybe like 1 time a month).


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> all of you should tell your DH's to enjoy the sex because I think my DH misses it. Not that we only did it to make a baby, but I feel unsexy/uncomfortable/tired... so we don't to it all that much (maybe like 1 time a month).

Lol this! OH and I just did it today for the first time since we conceived. My sex drive went out the window this pregnancy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

NDTaber9211 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Just do what the rest of us do...wake him up with a bj ;) tired men that get woken up with a bj have a hard time saying no to sex
> 
> I do this ALL the time :haha:Click to expand...

Me too :lol:

My hubby has been off sex recently which is typical! Hoping that I ovulated last night because I'm not sure I can get anymore from him :( My sex drive used to be none existent and now it's through the roof, his used to be crazy mad and now that's disappeared! 

My temperature slightly rose today, please please please let that mean I've ovulated!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Strange! Just been for my morning wee, wiped and there is some light brown! I've only ever spotted on my first cycle off BCP. :wacko: ovulation spotting?


----------



## clynn11

Sounds like ovulation spotting to me, too early for IB or anything like that. Maybe cervix irritation from sex.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what I thought! Weird!


----------



## frsttimemama

I am amazed that ovulation spotting isn't more common, as brutal as ovulating sounds!! Lol.

I don't ever tell my hubby that I think I'm ovulating and we HAVE to do it.. but then I don't ever really know for sure either. I usually just initiate, and that usually works. He was the initiator when he got home from work at 2:30 this morning though.. and I gave in because we had had a disagreement and in the middle of it, he got called into work. It's not a huge deal at this point, so we can argue about it later if we need to. 

Temp spike again this morning. I might possibly maybe have a biphasic chart this cycle. I think I'm getting cross hairs for Monday after temping tomorrow. I already did on OF and Countdown to pregnancy. Yay! I'm also going to pick up more pineapple and sunflower seeds. I need everything I can get on my side, on my side! Lol. Do you all feel like it's safe to think I O'ed? After that progesterone level, I'm not sure what to think. I can test at 10 dpo which is next Thursday. I have an OB/GYN appt on Friday. If there's a question, she will probably test before giving me clomid I imagine. FX. I don't want to have to use the clomid. I want my body to work.. but I will If I need to.


----------



## morganwhite7

Congrats on that temp Sandy.. now thattt is lookin biphasic to me! Just gotta keep em up! FX'd bc I know you are good on the BD!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hubby has no idea what's going on with my cycle at all. I haven't said anything about it. But i'm sure he knows that this must be around the O time because we had BD so many times this week. I tried initiating last night and he just said that he was tired. Now before TTC he couldn't get enough. Suddenly he's "tired" ? It just figures. He wants kids but he's pulled the whole he's nervous we don't make enough money and blah blah speech before. I think the thought of "this might make a baby" is freaking him out. Hopefully in a couple months (if i don't get pg) he'll see that it takes a LOT of work to get PG and this won't be an issue. I'm having the suspicion that i'm Oing today. If we didn't BD last night, then that certainly won't help this month. Blah


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan! Sure hope they stay up, too! ! Especially because the bd timing was so good.. lol. How are you? How are things with that situation with Hubby? Any more bleeding ?

Britt, just because you didn't bd, you're still fine. They say every other night is good and actually increases the number of spermies present if I'm not mistaken. I'm sure it is scary for him and frustrating for you.


----------



## prgirl_11

I woke up suddenly from a dream at 7:15am so I ddcided to temp and got 97.34. I went to the bathroom after that. It was earlier than it usually is when I temp so I went back to bed (tosed and turned a bit) and temped again at 8:35am and got 98.20. Which should I use?


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, I would say the first since you got up and whatnot.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know it's scary for him which is why i'm not pushing it too much right now. Before our wedding night (3 weeks ago today) he'd never BD without a condom... EVER. So I guess it does freak him out a bit.


----------



## morganwhite7

Can you get to him this morning?! That is stinky, trust me we all know how it feels too. I would get mad and throw a fit or cry when he didn't wanna do it like- really do you want a baby or not?! They just do NOT get that we have literally *12 hours a month* to get preggo, when the egg is alive (some longer)!! And that is stressful, to know that you may have to wait a whole other month until you get another chance. I suggest telling him this. I told my DH and he hardly believed it.. thought a little bit of BD here and there and it would happen eventually. Lol usually they are so not informed on how it actually works. I know it's nice to keep it from him, when you're ovulating, but I found it easier to just say FYI hubby: These next three days are THE days to make a baby, I will need your head in the game, so to speak ;) So he was aware that I meant business lol.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies! 

I have a crazy day ahead at work so I won't be on much but I'll catch up when I get home from work tonight!!

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Marie- I say 97.34, the other was after you had moved around.

And Sandy- The bleeding has stopped, it has been 4 days. The longest ever. So I pray this is the end, the ultrasound tech said the bleed looked much better. 

As for Hubby, he will have consequences for what happened. Whether it be probation for a while, revocation of his license PERMANENTLY, jail time, or a combination of them all- we do not know yet. So awaiting a trial. Dreading having to testify hugely preggo (as I was the only witness, I will have to) and praying that this be dealt with before this child comes. It is not fair, he was innocent and it was an accident. I plan to go far, far away after this. We want to move where it's warm and our kids can grow up on the beach, that would be nice. The marine tech school DH is looking into is in Southern Florida, so that would be nice. Def not where I'd want to stay forever though, I want to go west coast :) I never dreamt it could be so difficult to have a family. Our journey has been especially rocky.


----------



## HWPG

good morning ladies!
morgan, are you able to talk about how the accident occurred? i dont understand how they can charge your DH for manslaughter (or anything!). (of course, if you dont want to, i'm not pushing, i'm just wondering).
sandy, looks like a nice thermal shift!
afm, picked up my clomid last night. start taking the crazy pills tonight. headed away for the weekend - really looking forward to some distraction and drinkies :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Marie- are you temping at the same time every day? That's what they say to do to get the most accurate chart. 

Morgan- ugh that is such bs! I'd want to move too after all of that. 

Afm- alarm didn't go off for some reason so I tested a little late. I had a temp drop from yesterday. It would have been even lower if I tempted at the right time. I wonder what's going on. I'm probably reading too much into it


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Mirolee, I'm sorry I can't discuss much and I don't really even KNOW much at this point about why they are doing this. I know I shouldn't really discuss it at all online- I just thought it'd be okay on here, since we are from all over. I CAN say this though, that charges cannot be made without some kind of suspicious evidence: In the police report and news they said he was "slurring his words" and they suspected him drunk (umm NO, we were on the way back from taking his little niece home). Well- WOULDN'T YOU slur your words if you had 8 broken ribs, shattered chest wall, broken nose, shattered/gashed knees, tibia popping out of your leg, blood pouring from every hole in your body, including throat/lungs, and you couldn't remember a bit of what had even happened?! That was how he was. I saved him, pulled him from the car and used every skill I ever learned being a Red cross lifeguard to try and keep him still. I saw the shock he was in, I remember all the crazy things he was screaming. ("Let's walk home, this can't be happening, the baby, the baby!") He remembers nothing. I mean it was a sickeningly awful Law & Order SVU first scene on the show type of deal.. that's the only way I can describe it. And that breaks my heart everyday. Bc I know how much he DIDN'T MEAN to do it, and how hurt he will always be. But I can't go into any detail of where/when/why/how anymore, I could literally land my husband in jail for life for saying the wrong thing. I just don't want you all to think he is a bad person bc of this all, haha bc I sure would be like wtf is wrong with those crazy ppl?!! Lol. He just got really unlucky and we ended up being in way over our little heads. He was going to be the best Daddy ever, was SO excited for Jaxon. And still is and will be for our next child. I just wish the law didn't work in such messed up ways. 

I will say this though, it is all over me. Like the State is taking over since they think I should have pressed charges on him for my son since we were NOT married at the time (remember, he had a ring already at home.. just proposed in the ER after Jaxon was born. Thought it was a good time I guess since I had just saved his life.) That is why this all hurts my feelings, they are acting like no one stood up for Jaxon when in reality all we do is have aching hearts for him. <3


----------



## HWPG

so sorry morgan. sorry for everything. sorry for your pain, physical and emotional. for what your DH will always live with. i'm sorry if i was being nosy, i just couldnt wrap my head around it. you and DH are so strong, and this whole affair sucks. just sucks. i'm hoping for the best, the least of the worst outcomes for you and your family. love and hugs all over!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Morgan- My heart just breaks over this. Do you live in a small town? I just can't wrap my head around the fact they are going after your husband. You both have suffered so much already. Shouldn't they be using their time to go after rapist/drug dealers/thieves/gang members etc? Why go after a poor family just trying to move on from an unexpected tragedy. It makes me want to go punch people!


----------



## HWPG

nichole, 1 week! (or 5 days til 10dpo!)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

morganwhite7 said:


> Can you get to him this morning?! That is stinky, trust me we all know how it feels too. I would get mad and throw a fit or cry when he didn't wanna do it like- really do you want a baby or not?! They just do NOT get that we have literally *12 hours a month* to get preggo, when the egg is alive (some longer)!! And that is stressful, to know that you may have to wait a whole other month until you get another chance. I suggest telling him this. I told my DH and he hardly believed it.. thought a little bit of BD here and there and it would happen eventually. Lol usually they are so not informed on how it actually works. I know it's nice to keep it from him, when you're ovulating, but I found it easier to just say FYI hubby: These next three days are THE days to make a baby, I will need your head in the game, so to speak ;) So he was aware that I meant business lol.

Morning sex is not an option for us Monday- Friday. My hubs commutes over an hour to baltimore every morning. He literally gets up at 3:45am. I don't even get up until 8am, so i'm at my best sleep at this time. He doesn't wake me, and would never think too. I know I can tomorrow, but I have to see where I stand with my OPK at lunch when I go home. I'm getting watery CM today, so i'm hoping O has yet to happen!!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Marie- are you temping at the same time every day? That's what they say to do to get the most accurate chart.
> 
> Morgan- ugh that is such bs! I'd want to move too after all of that.
> 
> Afm- alarm didn't go off for some reason so I tested a little late. I had a temp drop from yesterday. It would have been even lower if I tempted at the right time. I wonder what's going on. I'm probably reading too much into it

Implantation dip? ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan- I am so so sorry about all of this. Like the other ladies, I too cannot wrap my head around this. It's just so damn awful. I hope this is all resolved quickly for you.


----------



## NDTaber9211

HWPG said:


> nichole, 1 week! (or 5 days til 10dpo!)

I am going to try to wait the week before testing. Lets see how much will power I have :haha:



asmcsm said:


> Implantation dip? ;)

Can that happen this early? I had a boatload of cm this morning too. 

Wish DH luck and keep fingers crossed for us today ladies. DH is going in for his next cancer scan this afternoon. We know it will be clear but you can't help but freak out a little about it. I am trying to stay strong on the outside for DH but I am a mess on the inside.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks a bunch girls- I seriously love you all and having this amazing support. But yes we did live in a small rural town, and it still staying municipal (not supreme) which is good news. I have faith things will be okay, and KNOW that our little family will benefit from all the suffering. It only makes us appreciate each other more! 

But AFM- starting some REAL christian counseling to help talk us through this pregnancy. As you can imagine, it is difficult and I suffer with guilt everyday being pregnant again. But I know the pain will all melt away once I can hold a living, breathing, suckling, wide-eyed baby. I just cannot imagine. 

I am praying for your BFPs girls, I hate seeing sad hearts. Keep up the good work & try to keep your minds positive. It is only a matter of time.. you'll all be hacking up your insides too, before you know it ;) 

Nichole- My chart looked similar.. The preggo one was up, down, up, down compared to more of a pattern in previous cycles.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4576f6//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nichole- positive vibes sent your way for the scan. I'm sure all will be well, but I imagine it is scary!!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> nichole, 1 week! (or 5 days til 10dpo!)
> 
> I am going to try to wait the week before testing. Lets see how much will power I have :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Implantation dip? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Can that happen this early? I had a boatload of cm this morning too.
> 
> Wish DH luck and keep fingers crossed for us today ladies. DH is going in for his next cancer scan this afternoon. We know it will be clear but you can't help but freak out a little about it. I am trying to stay strong on the outside for DH but I am a mess on the inside.Click to expand...

5dpo is like the earliest for implantation. Good luck at Lonnie's scan!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Feeling pretty crampy this am. I'm hoping O is about to happen! I really hope I didn't miss O. I wish my lunch break was RIGHT NOW so I could do another OPK. I have one with me in my purse but I think it's still a little too early to do one.


----------



## asmcsm

Feeling pretty nauseous this morning :sick:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

asmcsm said:


> Feeling pretty nauseous this morning :sick:

Maybe a good sign??


----------



## asmcsm

Hopefully. Still a little early though


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't want to get my hopes up that it was implantation. I am just going to put it down as a random temp. Or maybe my chart is just starting to resemble Morgan's pregnant one :thumbup:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nichole your chart is looking good!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Feeling pretty nauseous this morning :sick:

oooooh! I'm excited for you this cycle!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee & Nichole, very excited for you both. Are you trying 10dpo or waiting? NO pressure!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

12dpo


----------



## morganwhite7

^Smart thinking.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was going for 12dpo too if I can stay away from the sticks


----------



## pdxmom

GUd morning girls....

Morgan my heart hurts soo much to event hink wat you guys have been thro...i pray tht everything falls into place and u get the perfect family tht u rightfully deserve :hugs:

Nichole all the best for lonnies scan today my dear...sending positive thoughts your way:thumbup:

Britt sounds like o day might b today...cooll...dont owrry even if u dtd the night before last ur still in the game :winkwink:

Ash - ur gonna wait til 12dpo?????? like reallllyyyyy?????????? :haha:

happy friday chicas


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Just took my OPK. Still getting a dark line.. going to wait a few more minutes and see what it looks like. At least I feel confident that I haven't Oed yet. How many days do you get lines that aren't positive? I've already had several days of lines.. come on body, lets O already!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Okay.. after a minute or two of staring and scrutinizing.. I think my OPK is pretty darn close to positive!!! I posted a pic on FB. I'm so excited!


----------



## prgirl_11

Forgot to update you girls! 12 DPO bfn. 1 degree drop. Could be implantation dip since I'm still 3 days from AF but, statistically speaking, the chances of that are low. I think the witch is on her way.


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> GUd morning girls....
> 
> Morgan my heart hurts soo much to event hink wat you guys have been thro...i pray tht everything falls into place and u get the perfect family tht u rightfully deserve :hugs:
> 
> Nichole all the best for lonnies scan today my dear...sending positive thoughts your way:thumbup:
> 
> Britt sounds like o day might b today...cooll...dont owrry even if u dtd the night before last ur still in the game :winkwink:
> 
> Ash - ur gonna wait til 12dpo?????? like reallllyyyyy?????????? :haha:
> 
> happy friday chicas

Lol yea, I'd rather not have a stack of negative pee sticks, it's more depressing. 7 days of waiting to go. Hopefully I'll get a nice surprise but I don't really feel "in" this cycle so I haven't been dying to poas.


----------



## BubsMom17

Morgan - I am heart broken for you... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> FX for you Britt!!
> 
> Having some mild crampy and just had a whole bunch of creamy CM. Trying not to read too much into things but it's HARD! lol

I am so excited for you this cycle. I'll get my hopes up for you! :) 



asmcsm said:


> Just do what the rest of us do...wake him up with a bj ;) tired men that get woken up with a bj have a hard time saying no to sex

LOL! OH is hard to wake up wtih BJ's, but I do wake him up then go to town on him. works just as well! 


NDTaber9211 said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> nichole, 1 week! (or 5 days til 10dpo!)
> 
> I am going to try to wait the week before testing. Lets see how much will power I have :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Implantation dip? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Can that happen this early? I had a boatload of cm this morning too.
> 
> Wish DH luck and keep fingers crossed for us today ladies. DH is going in for his next cancer scan this afternoon. We know it will be clear but you can't help but freak out a little about it. I am trying to stay strong on the outside for DH but I am a mess on the inside.Click to expand...

Goodluck, lady! keeping you in my thoughts today. All will be perfect :) 



NDTaber9211 said:


> I was going for 12dpo too if I can stay away from the sticks

Goodluck....I'm a POAS J-U-N-K-I-E so I am not a good person to tell you to wait...ha.



morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah Mirolee, I'm sorry I can't discuss much and I don't really even KNOW much at this point about why they are doing this. I know I shouldn't really discuss it at all online- I just thought it'd be okay on here, since we are from all over. I CAN say this though, that charges cannot be made without some kind of suspicious evidence: In the police report and news they said he was "slurring his words" and they suspected him drunk (umm NO, we were on the way back from taking his little niece home). Well- WOULDN'T YOU slur your words if you had 8 broken ribs, shattered chest wall, broken nose, shattered/gashed knees, tibia popping out of your leg, blood pouring from every hole in your body, including throat/lungs, and you couldn't remember a bit of what had even happened?! That was how he was. I saved him, pulled him from the car and used every skill I ever learned being a Red cross lifeguard to try and keep him still. I saw the shock he was in, I remember all the crazy things he was screaming. ("Let's walk home, this can't be happening, the baby, the baby!") He remembers nothing. I mean it was a sickeningly awful Law & Order SVU first scene on the show type of deal.. that's the only way I can describe it. And that breaks my heart everyday. Bc I know how much he DIDN'T MEAN to do it, and how hurt he will always be. But I can't go into any detail of where/when/why/how anymore, I could literally land my husband in jail for life for saying the wrong thing. I just don't want you all to think he is a bad person bc of this all, haha bc I sure would be like wtf is wrong with those crazy ppl?!! Lol. He just got really unlucky and we ended up being in way over our little heads. He was going to be the best Daddy ever, was SO excited for Jaxon. And still is and will be for our next child. I just wish the law didn't work in such messed up ways.
> 
> I will say this though, it is all over me. Like the State is taking over since they think I should have pressed charges on him for my son since we were NOT married at the time (remember, he had a ring already at home.. just proposed in the ER after Jaxon was born. Thought it was a good time I guess since I had just saved his life.) That is why this all hurts my feelings, they are acting like no one stood up for Jaxon when in reality all we do is have aching hearts for him. <3

So sorry that you are going through this, Morgan. Please do be careful about what you put on the internet! The professional side of me cringes seeing this just because there are so many repercussions about putting things on the internet during a law suit. We (as in my firm) have our clients sign confidentiality agreements, social media agreements, and internet agreements promising that they will not post _anything_ on the internet, good or bad, about the facts of the case. The otherside can put you under surveillance and a simple google search with some good key words could pull up this exact post. While it may not have any incriminating evidence to you, the prosecution could find something in it to use while trying your hubs. And, once its up, you can get in really big trouble if you take it down. Destroying evidence is a very big offense. Please be careful hun, we don't want to see anything else happy to you and your family.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan I'm sorry you are both going through this :( Life really sucks at times!

Good luck to the girls who are close to testing!

Won't be around much tonight, Hubby is on call so whilst he's home we are spending some quality time together, we've ordered an indian takeaway, gonna catch up on some programs and get some last minute BD in! 

Spotting has finished now so guessing it was ovulation! I really hope so. The month before last Hubby was on call over ovulation time and that was a nightmare because he was working so much and was knackered!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan :hugs: :hugs: Ugh this all just needs to go away!!!!!!! Can't even imagine what you're going through ugh.

Marie you're not out until the red lady sings!

Nichole, Ash, FX for you two!!! Want to see those BFPs this month!!!!

AFM, higher temp this morning (then the rest of this TWW). Hoping it's a good sign! I had a temp dip in March at 9dpo so FX it going up is a sign of things happening.


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy, your chart is looking really good! When you temped before did your temps drop a lot day before AF or slowly over a few days?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cassidy- your chart looks great!!


----------



## clynn11

No my temps never really dropped drastically the other month I temped, they were at 98. when AF showed which is why i'm all worried about the low temps :/
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So I texed DH and told him we should have quickie before we leave tonight =] 
We have plans with my parents and nephew and I don't want him to be too "tired" when we get home. He is all excited... CD 13 BD... CHECK!


----------



## frsttimemama

I think all of your charts look good! Maybe October will be it! It was my month last year..


----------



## NDTaber9211

Cassidy, are you temping at the same time as the other month? Usually the earlier you temp the lower the temps are.


----------



## clynn11

Hmmmm actually no I don't think I am! Lol it had been so long since I last temped and I only temped that one month in March so I guess this is a fresh start! I think I was temping at 10.30 in March and am waking up at 9.15 every morning to temp so that may affect it.


----------



## frsttimemama

So I have to work 11pm -7 am Saturday night. Obviously I can't wake up to temp at 6 am like usual .. don't temp at all or temp after a nap around noon Sunday?


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Amanda, I agree. Kinda scary to think about! 

Britt- Woohoo on giving him a heads up for tonight, hope you have a wonderful BD ;)

Sandy- I think as long as you've been asleep for 3 hours, you're good.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks Amanda, I agree. Kinda scary to think about!
> 
> Britt- Woohoo on giving him a heads up for tonight, hope you have a wonderful BD ;)
> 
> Sandy- I think as long as you've been asleep for 3 hours, you're good.

We don't have much time to play with.. and I mean business!! :blush:


----------



## morganwhite7

^Good bc I think you have an EGG on the loose!!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

morganwhite7 said:


> ^Good bc I think you have an EGG on the loose!!! :)

:haha:
I think you are right!! I'm still having O pains! I know it's going to happen very soon!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

clynn11 said:


> Hmmmm actually no I don't think I am! Lol it had been so long since I last temped and I only temped that one month in March so I guess this is a fresh start! I think I was temping at 10.30 in March and am waking up at 9.15 every morning to temp so that may affect it.

I bet that is totally why your temps are lower this month :thumbup:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Blah I am nervous about DH's scans. I know deep down it will be good but I can't help wonder 'what if'. He is as healthy as ever and has no symptoms at all but maybe it's like in the early stage and no real symptoms are showing yet or something. We didn't catch it until he was almost stage 4 last time so we don't know what the early stage is like. 2 more scans after this one and they will pronounce him cured.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I am so sorry, I hope this will get sorted quickly! 
Nichole-FX for great scans! 
AFM: Went on a long truck ride with a friend to get a horse. Nothing to report on the ttc side though. I think I need to go shopping tonight. :haha:


----------



## VivianJean

Hey girls - I've been stalking silently. 

Nic - fx for you and DH health

Cassidy - mine are lower too but i'm temping at 6am, lol. I've been doing reading about low progesterone and low temps i'll let you know if there is anything worth sharing

BB - FX FX FX for successful O +implant

PRG - it aint over until it's over think +ive!!!

Ash- gosh I hope it's your month girl

RobRed - sending love + hugs and good things

Morgan - honey I'm so sorry x

It's been a rough few days - I'm off to Seattle tonight to meet DH before his conference.

My one bit of great news is that I GOT AF TODAY!!!! I haven't had a 29 day cycle since the termination.

It also means that O is predicted Mon 13th and I was planning on being in CO Fri 11th - Sun 12th so we might have an October Fighting Chance....

I'm going to watch the Aussie Football Grand final in an awesome bar tonight on Main Street... Kangaroo and Kiwi... getting smashed - planning on booze free next month.

ok, over and out.


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi Amelia, nice to hear from you!

Am I the only one who constantly stalks the bfp gallery thread? I'm addicted right now. 

OH and I kind of made amends last night but I still want to curl up in a ball. We'll know more after the appointments next week. sigh.

Happy Friday! Can't wait to get out of work. an hour and ten minutes to gooooo.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-So glad to see you! Have fun! 
AFM: I am wondering if I should tell dh or not, I guess I have to think on it.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amelia-So glad to see you! Have fun!
> AFM: I am wondering if I should tell dh or not, I guess I have to think on it.

Katrina, did I miss something? are you preggo?!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am late...and I need more tests.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I am late...and I need more tests.

GO GO GO!!! TEST! :test:! :test:!


----------



## asmcsm

Amelia- I've seen you stalking down there occasionally! Glad to hear from you! Thank you, I hope it is too. Also, got my FX that next month the timing works out perfectly for you and DH :hugs:

Katrina- what Amanda said!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Holy carp test


----------



## Cowgirl07

We are going to shopko tonight and will test in the am. Unless af shows up in the mean time. I don't feel very confident I tested on tuesday at 13 dpo? and didn't see anything.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't want to jinx it, last time I was late I went to the bathroom like twenty minutes later and she was here. :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> We are going to shopko tonight and will test in the am. Unless af shows up in the mean time. I don't feel very confident I tested on tuesday at 13 dpo? and didn't see anything.

Hey, Emily tested at 13 dpo and got a negative, so did I. I got a super faint pos on 14dpo and finally a legit pos on 15dpo.


----------



## RobertRedford

we've all read the stats...you're more likely to get a :bfn: by testing before AF is due than a :bfp:, even though the tests say its possible. So, a :bfn: at 13dpo doesn't mean a whole lot. 

I'm thinking about you and hoping AF stays away! Can't wait to see your tests!


----------



## VivianJean

My first pos was 15 dpo!! OOOOOH Fx so hard for you.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks ladies-maybe all the practice temping the last few days has been for nothing.


----------



## RobertRedford

:) Can't wait to see those tests!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maybe I'll buy two use one tonight and one tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Maybe I'll buy two use one tonight and one tomorrow. :haha:

I vote get a FRER 3 pack :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I only see frer two packs here.. they have 3 packs?!!! Wisconsin needs to get in gear!


----------



## asmcsm

i always get the 3 pack lol
i still have a digi in mu cupboard, i wish it was the conception indicator one though


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I only see frer two packs here.. they have 3 packs?!!! Wisconsin needs to get in gear!

oh ya-- California has em! I get them on amazon, too! I can send you a 3 pack box, if you need some! Although, hopefully by the time if got to you, you will already know that you're preggers!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> i always get the 3 pack lol
> i still have a digi in mu cupboard, i wish it was the conception indicator one though

I'm gonna have to find those in my area! I WANT ONE!


----------



## asmcsm

i saw them at walmart the other night! but I told myself it would be bad to buy one this early haha


----------



## RobertRedford

can't decide what to do tonight. we're thinking of either going out to dinner and a movie ( i want to see don jon, haha!) 

Or, I was thinking of picking up carnitas, guac, salsa, etc from our local mi pueblo market (if you don't have one near you, you're missing out!) and having a taco/margarita feast at home in the back yard.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> i saw them at walmart the other night! but I told myself it would be bad to buy one this early haha

I am thinking that if I wait to buy tests until I am late, I won't jinx it. So, here I am, itching to test, waiting because I don't wanna jinx it. :)


----------



## VivianJean

Oh god, go see Don Jon. EPIC.


----------



## asmcsm

I want to see it too! DH and I both have crushes on Joseph Gordon Levitt I think haha


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> Oh god, go see Don Jon. EPIC.

lol, okay! Trying to convince OH!

I managed to convince him that he generally has a better chance of getting some after a chick flick versus a total dude action film.


----------



## VivianJean

i almost had an opportunity to work on his show Hit Record but the timing didnt work out. SUPER CRUSH.


----------



## RobertRedford

I don't have a thing for JGL---I'll leave him for you all :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Jesse Williams (Jackson Avery from Grey's), on the other hand.....yup. give him to me now.


----------



## asmcsm

LOL Fine by me :D


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Jesse Williams (Jackson Avery from Grey's), on the other hand.....yup. give him to me now.

those eyes...swoon...


----------



## VivianJean

HOT rofl.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Jesse Williams (Jackson Avery from Grey's), on the other hand.....yup. give him to me now.
> 
> those eyes...swoon...Click to expand...

those abs.....

i think he should have been cast as christian grey in 50 shades...


----------



## RobertRedford

im crying. hes married. this is his wife...

https://www.google.com/search?q=ary...erezhilton.com%2Ftag%2Faryn_drake_lee;450;786

she fucking SCORED.


----------



## VivianJean

oh


----------



## VivianJean

#nowords #whatthe? #whataboutme?


----------



## asmcsm

OMG!! Yea, she totally did


----------



## RobertRedford

sob. so sad.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina!!!! Fx soooo tight! Can't wait to see. I say test tonight! Lol

Amelia, glad things are better! Yay for 29 day cycles!

Amanda, glad things are better. Hope you get good news and it continues to improve! I think tacos sound yummy!

Hubby and I sorted thru some stuff in storage for our yard sale tomorrow. Got a pizza and watching a movie. Early bedtime tonight for us. We are beat. We have been working a lot. I'm content to do anything with him, just as long as we are together. I'm so lame! Lol. I'm fairly sure I o'ed Monday. Yay! Just waiting now.. testing Thursday.


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> can't decide what to do tonight. we're thinking of either going out to dinner and a movie ( i want to see don jon, haha!)


DH and I are going to see that movie Monday.

I can't wait for you to test again Katrina!

DH scans went well, hopefully we will get the results Monday. I went to the bathroom and noticed a bunch of creamy cm. Like on the toilet paper and everything. I hope that's a good sign!


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx for you Nichole! Glad DH's scans went well. Praying for you both.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love jackson! He is my favorite.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Bfn, of course.


----------



## wavescrash

Maybe your urine was too diluted! Can you share a picture?


----------



## asmcsm

Got hit with a really intense back ache and some pinching cramps on left side. Hopefully good signs but not holding my breath


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Marie- are you temping at the same time every day? That's what they say to do to get the most accurate chart.
> 
> Morgan- ugh that is such bs! I'd want to move too after all of that.
> 
> Afm- alarm didn't go off for some reason so I tested a little late. I had a temp drop from yesterday. It would have been even lower if I tempted at the right time. I wonder what's going on. I'm probably reading too much into it

No, today was two hours earlier which kind of messes it up. We'll just have to see what happens. I have a feeling i might be out anyway.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Major O pains tonight. O is probably happening right now. We BD this evening so ,yay!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Major O pains tonight. O is probably happening right now. We BD this evening so ,yay!!!

Sounds like perfect timing! :winkwink:


----------



## prgirl_11

I had to hide my cousin from my facebook newsfeed today. She waited eight years for her baby and I am over the moon for her. However, while I love seeing the pics and her happiness, all the "motherhood is amazing", "Look at my baby" posts are flooding my notifications and starting to make me feel uncomfortable. I needed to hide everything on the newsfeed before that discomfort turned into jealousy or something. And to think she went through everything I am going through for eight years and now finally has her baby in her arms. I guess I can't complain. 13 months doesn't seem too long compared to eight years. Sigh...

I start my recurrent pregnancy loss lab work next week. I've got to go the lab four times and wait until October 30th for results. 

Not sure what God has for me this cycle but I'll keep movin' on and keeping the faith until the witch shows up for good.

Good night girls. It's cuddle time with my love. <3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

prgirl_11 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Major O pains tonight. O is probably happening right now. We BD this evening so ,yay!!!
> 
> Sounds like perfect timing! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I sure hope so!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still no crosshairs but it's slowly rising so fingers crossed! Cried myself to sleep last night. My sex mad husbands sex drive has totally disappeared! I feel like I'm out already :(


----------



## clynn11

Hey ladies! Had a crazy busy day today, sorry i've been MIA,

BB :hugs: You're definitely not out hun. Don't lose hope.

AFM, just got a chance to look at the opk I took in the afternoon (around noon) and it is way darker than all the others i've been taking. I just took another one to see if it's dark too. FX it's a good sign! 10dpo tomorrow..


----------



## brunettebimbo

When are you testing? FX for you!


----------



## clynn11

I'm not sure. I was being bad and planning on going to Walmart when I got off work tonight and testing in the morning but I went to my little brother's football game and it didn't get over until after they were closed. And I'll be working all day tomorrow so maybe Sunday morning? Not sure I may just try to hold off until if AF is late unless my OPKs turn positive or something.


----------



## pdxmom

gosh the one time u got the bd timing right ur saying u dont have tests????????:growlmad::dohh:


----------



## clynn11

Hahahahaha that was actually my plan. I'm so test obsessive and get faint lines on all of them i'm just over the game. I just want a BAM! pregnant line or nothing lol


----------



## clynn11

Opks attached. Yes, i've been using them to soothe my POAS itch lol.

5 dpo around 6pm
6 dpo around 6pm
7dpo around 6pm
8dpo around 6pm
9dpo around noon
9dpo at 11pm
 



Attached Files:







neww 001.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## brunettebimbo

:test:


----------



## frsttimemama

Holy cow Cassidy! Do theythat usually dochoose that?? I wish I had some opks to do that with!! Lol

Katrina, im sorry! Fx for great results in the am!

AFM, got my crosshairs this morning! Yay! Im already 5 dpo. :) trying not to be too hopeful. I'm ready for the clomid if need be, but I hope it doesn't .. lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for crosshairs :happydance: and already 5DPO! Bonus!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cassidy- woohoo!! That has to be a good sign!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hooray for cross hairs!! :happydance:

Cassidy- I might try and see what one looks like for me. I can't wait for you to text with a hpt!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So Hubby wasn't up for BD yesterday on my last fertile day but jumps me today!?!? Fan-fecking-tastic!

He's said it no longer like sex, it's just baby making! I've tried to change it up, sexy underwear, BJs, different times, different rooms etc but nada!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Nichole!

Bb, sorry. How long have you guys been trying?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Since June


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sorry :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't be sorry. That's hardly anything compared to some of the girls on here. Our time will come. I just wish it wasn't stressing my husband out so much and that it would happen soon!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm having one of those debbie downer days so far. I feel out, that this month isn't mine. I hate days like these :cry:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I am now 2 days late, and still had a bfn. I wonder where af is hiding?


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's your chart like Hun? I didn't get a BFP until 11 days late with my son but wasn't charting so no idea when I ovulated!


----------



## NDTaber9211

DH is so amazing. When I got up this morning I found flowers on the coffee table with a note saying 'I hope these make you smile. I love you honey'


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's lovely :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Sorry you were down, but I think your day is going better now! 
BB-I don't chart, well I have been practice temping starting this week my temps were in the 97.44-97.47 range, yesterday and today they have been around 97.55. I have nothing to compare them to and no idea what I am doing.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah, that definitely lifted my spirits. I can't believe how blind I was. I had to have walked past the flowers a few times before I actually noticed them.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, fx for you!

Nichole, sorry you're down. Your chart looks good to me and your Hubby was so sweet! Hope your day gets better!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-I do that kind of thing all the time-walk right past everything even on my birthday!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm blaming being half asleep for my temporary blindness :haha:


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole sorry ur feeling down but thts so sweet if Lonnie...it surely must make your day better :)

Cassidy U HAVE TO TEST!!!'

Katrina I hope it's just a BFP taking its time to show up...

Bb..I know how u feel..she n me first started trying in June 2011...it's does get to them initially bcos the don't get how crutial timing is..but he will come around..trust me..hopefully u won't have to wait long enuf for him to come around b is ull have your BFP by then ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nichole- I think your chart looks pretty awesome! Don't count yourself out!!

bb- sorry about the hubs. I had that too the other night.

Katrina- hoping you will get a BFP! It's still possible!!!

Me- Took another OPK just about 10 minutes ago. It's definitely negative. So I got my positive at lunch time yesterday, and we BD last night at about 6pm. it's negative today.. still a very light line, but I know it's going away. Do you think we should BD tonight, or tomorrow morning? Or are we good. I had super bad O pain last night, and it was gone this AM. Wondering if last nights BD would cover O.. I can try tonight if it'd be beneficial.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I guess what I don't get about OPK's is... if it was def positive yesterday, and it's negative today, but a light line still shows up, does that mean that O happened already but there is still LH in my urine? is it possible I haven't O'ed yet, still? I'm such a n00b with this stuff!


----------



## morganwhite7

I think the last 2 days (preferably 2 days ago) were your window according to OPKs. You want to try and cover the day before O, since spermies can live up to 5 days in there!! :)

Some ladies have really short Os and only get a few positives over the course of a day or two so its important to BD as soon as it's semi pos, since the LH build is what causes the egg to pop. After they go back neg, usually it has already happened!

FX'd for Cass and Katrina!!


----------



## frsttimemama

You should be good I think


----------



## Disneybaby26

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Nichole- I think your chart looks pretty awesome! Don't count yourself out!!
> 
> bb- sorry about the hubs. I had that too the other night.
> 
> Katrina- hoping you will get a BFP! It's still possible!!!
> 
> Me- Took another OPK just about 10 minutes ago. It's definitely negative. So I got my positive at lunch time yesterday, and we BD last night at about 6pm. it's negative today.. still a very light line, but I know it's going away. Do you think we should BD tonight, or tomorrow morning? Or are we good. I had super bad O pain last night, and it was gone this AM. Wondering if last nights BD would cover O.. I can try tonight if it'd be beneficial.

If you're doing SMEP, it would be yesterday, today and tomorrow then skip a day and do one more night!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I would definitely do at least tonight!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I was doing SMEP but we BD all over the place, so we really kinda lost SMEP. Lol. Guess I will BD again tonight.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does anyone else have a really tender cervix after ovulation?


----------



## NDTaber9211

So I decided to follow in the footsteps of Cassidy and try an OPK. This is what it looked like
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2262.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NDTaber9211

brunettebimbo said:


> Does anyone else have a really tender cervix after ovulation?

OOOOOHHHHH yeah but I always assume it was because of all the bding.


----------



## brunettebimbo

NDTaber9211 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a really tender cervix after ovulation?
> 
> OOOOOHHHHH yeah but I always assume it was because of all the bding.Click to expand...

I did too but it's exactly the same as last time!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ooooh Nichole, I hope it's a good sign. I may have to get some


----------



## asmcsm

Britt- it's very common to still get a faint line after you o'd

Katrina-I've got my FX super tight for you!

Bb-last couple cycles my cervix was super tender after o


----------



## clynn11

Temp dip today, and I think OPK is a tiny bit lighter this morning so probably just rando hormones trying to mess with my head ;)

I'm probably gonna go pick up a pack of FRERs tonight for fun (or my sanity) lol.

10dpo today! I am taking this as a HUGE accomplishment I haven't tested with an hpt yet! Lol normally I start at 5dpo and on.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My friend had an implantation dip at 10DPO, BFN at 12DPO and BFP at 15DPO so stay positive! :)


----------



## clynn11

Thanks hun! Having slight cramping but not sure if it's from gas :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx for all of you! 

And soooo excited to think I actually O'ed!! I still plan to go talk Clomid in case I don't get my bfp though.. I don't feel like I O strongly and/or reliably enough, ya know? Thank goodness I am already 5 dpo when iI got crosshairsa because I am SO anxious to test! I am trying not to get my hopes up but bd timing seems good, and we deserve it after our son. All of us deserve it for our own unique reason.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- thanks! Glad to know its normal !


----------



## clynn11

Today's OPK added to the bottom. Hmmmm.

5dpo at 6pm
6dpo at 6pm
7dpo at 6pm
8dpo at 6pm
9dpo at noon
9dpo at 11pm
10dpo at 11am
 



Attached Files:







new 001.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kiamaria83

clynn11 said:


> Thanks hun! Having slight cramping but not sure if it's from gas :haha:

Have you got any other symptoms ? I tested positive at 14dpo. I had slight achey boobs , creamy cm , heartburn , low backache and really weirdly knee pain. I always get that when preggo.


----------



## clynn11

I have creamy CM, but I always have creamy CM. My right side of my body has been acting up since 3dpo.. my right hip/leg/lower back all hurt.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Fx for you Cassidy! I had a tons of creamy cm yesterday but now it's sticky and not much there. That doesn't give me hope but I am trying not to over analyze every little thing.


----------



## Kiamaria83

clynn11 said:


> I have creamy CM, but I always have creamy CM. My right side of my body has been acting up since 3dpo.. my right hip/leg/lower back all hurt.

Fx for you. I always get cm but it was more than normal. The aches almost felt flu like for me. You dont have long to wait now


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm going to try to hold out for another 6-7 days


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm gonna test Thursday, 10 DPO, because I have my clomid apt with my OB/GYN Friday morning.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Nichole The longer you wait the better chance of getting the right reading. Fx for you , you really deserve a bfp


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm going to try to hold out for another 6-7 days

We can do it! I've got 6 days to go


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, I hope you get your bfp soon!!!! 

Cassidy, HOW ARE YOU NOT TESTING ON A HPT BY NOW? 

Nichole, that opk is super dark for 5dpo! I hope that's a good sign! 

Afm, 11dpo. Haven't tested since 9dpo. Really want to test but I'm trying to wait. Boobs hurt, lower back hurts, food tastes like blah. I had really bad AF like cramps on 9dpo, and now lots of creamy cm. I'm almost entirely positive that its in my head.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Just BD again. Not sure why but hubby jumped me! Lol. Not complaining because I think I Oed early today. Yay!!! 5x this week. This has to help my chances. Haha.


----------



## prgirl_11

Just want to check in and say that I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!

I got a bfn is morning at 13 DPO. 

We went to a muscadine grape vineyard today. It was my first time at a vineyard and I absolutely loved it. Didn't know we could have them here in Florida! It definitely helped get me relaxed and distracted. I will share a video on the facebook page. 

Big hug ladies. Hoping the best for all of you testers this week! <3


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: You're still not out Marie! Emily got a BFN at 13dpo then waited to test until 17dpo and got her BFP!

Nichole- hopefully darker OPKs are a good sign for us!!!!

I'm totally gonna test tonight. Get a 3 pack of FRER lol. I have to go to Walmart after work so it's gonna happen. I'm not even gonna try and fight it :haha: Trying to hold my pee from now until when I get off so it will be like a 6 hour hold. FX for a lucky 10dpo BFP


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> :hugs: You're still not out Marie! Emily got a BFN at 13dpo then waited to test until 17dpo and got her BFP!
> 
> Nichole- hopefully darker OPKs are a good sign for us!!!!
> 
> I'm totally gonna test tonight. Get a 3 pack of FRER lol. I have to go to Walmart after work so it's gonna happen. I'm not even gonna try and fight it :haha: Trying to hold my pee from now until when I get off so it will be like a 6 hour hold. FX for a lucky 10dpo BFP

Yay! I get excited when you all bust out with the pee sticks! Lol If it's not going to happen for me it better happen for you girls! :happydance:


----------



## prgirl_11

Has the October thread been started yet? I liked that name that was suggested! The one about trick or treat and baby cheeks and toes or something like that :)


----------



## clynn11

No, Nichole will start it either Monday night or Tuesday morning :)


----------



## clynn11

You're all so quiet today!!!!! Ugh I need some fertility juju for my testing tonight!!!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I can't wait for you to test! Fx.

Marie, I'm sorry! Not out til AF shows though!

Ashlee, good luck holding out til another week. I'd like to but since I have a dr appt at 11dpo, if it's positive, I'd like betas and maybe we won't have to talk clomid.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm planning on testing 12,14&16dpo if AF doesn't start. That way I have less negatives to look at.


----------



## frsttimemama

Good plan, but you're not gonna have any BFN's this time around! :)

I'm gonna test 10 & 11 DPO just because I have that appointment.. otherwise, if nothing, I'm going to have them draw betas just in case before I take anything.


----------



## frsttimemama

Will caffeine affect implantation? I have to work a midnight shift (I usually work days), and I don't know how I'm going to make it. Lol. I did get a couple hour nap, but it still feels like bedtime should be right around the corner, not 8 hours of work! Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm watching for you Cassidy! Hopefully you're off soooon!!! :)

And Sandy I'm not too sure on the caffeine, but I think a couple cups of coffee should be fine!

I can't imagine having to go to work right now.. It's 9 o'clock here and I'm ready for bed! It has been a long day full of MS :( just now had some chicken broth and Greek yogurt so I don't die lol. Hopefully I can make it to church tomorrow, it means Cracker Barrel for brunch if I do!! ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

I hate hate hate working midnights. Ugh. It sucks. Hope you feel better!


----------



## clynn11

Sorry you're not feeling good Morgan :hugs: 

Sandy, this is what I found when reading up on it: "How Much Is Too Much?
What exactly constitutes a "high amount?" In Dr. Gray's study, anything over 300 milligrams per day, which is the equivalent to about two 8-ounce cups of drip-brewed coffee, four 8-ounce cups of tea (hot or iced), nine caffeinated sodas, or 15 ounces of dark chocolate.

Other studies from research groups at Yale University School of Medicine and the National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences have confirmed that consuming over 300 milligrams of caffeine per day reduces fertility, but a study from Alicante University in Spain found effects only at levels of 500 milligrams per day or more. The bottom line is that for your best chance of conceiving quickly, it's best to reduce or eliminate caffeine consumption. Remember to count all of your caffeine sources when figuring out how much you need to cut back. "

I get off work in 2 hours and 24 minutes. Not counting or anything


----------



## frsttimemama

I just read to eat walnuts during your 2ww because they increase Omega 3 fatty acids prostaglandins, which are important for implantation. Also, spinach and cauliflower at the beginning of your cycle because of the folate in them which helps new cells to survive. It also mentions the pineapple due to bromelain that helps bind proteins that may prevent implantation. Just sharing my findings! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Cassidy. I read tons and tons on it.. and I have half-caffeine coffee and usually only drink a few cups in the morning. I just don't know how I'm going to get through a midnight shift without some coffee and/or diet Mountain Dew! Otherwise, I have really really reduced my caffeine intake months ago. Can't wait for you to test, too! Lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cassidy- so excited for you!!!


----------



## clynn11

I'm nervous. I just know it's gonna be BFN. :/ 1 hour 6 minutes until i'm off!!! lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Try not to stress!! I think you'll get a bfp. :)


----------



## clynn11

Thanks, I hope so! I have to pee super bad these next 20 minutes better hurry up!!! lol


----------



## asmcsm

Excited for you to test Cassidy! But if its not a BFP yet, you still have a few days till AF! 10DPO is still early!

AFM, making pumpkin cupcakes with cream cheese frosting...can't wit for them to be done! No wonder I never lose weight...


----------



## frsttimemama

I agree with Ashlee. 10 dpo is still early and you aren't out til you're out.

Ashlee, that sounds so yummy!!


----------



## frsttimemama

How lame that I'm excited that it's midnight because I'm 6dpo now instead of just 5. Lol. And only 7 more hours of work..


----------



## clynn11

Eeeek waiting 10 minutes to look! I'm scared lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx for you!!


----------



## clynn11

Blah!

I feel like I see a faint something on the Walmart 88c test one. Don't see anything on the FRER so i'm assuming it's a scratch on the cheap test. Ugh.
 



Attached Files:







hpt 001.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 11









hpt 003.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 14









hpt 005.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 9









hpt 007.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8









hpt 004.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## frsttimemama

It seems like the walmart one does have a light line in the top picture. Maybe see more tomorrow. Fx for you. You're not out til AF shows!!


----------



## clynn11

best pic i can get of the walmart
 



Attached Files:







hpt 010.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## frsttimemama

I still feel like I see a faint line. I know they work early on. I got my bfp with them last October. And a week and a half after I got it, I was only 5 weeks.


----------



## frsttimemama

So fx you will see more tomorrow!


----------



## asmcsm

I totally see it on the 88cent one! No squinting! But remember that Julie's cheap test was darker than her FRER!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see it on the cheap test! FX for you!

What the hell is going on!?!? I was up 3 times with my son last night before 2am then didn't wake until 7.05am. I usually take my temperature around 6.30am. It's dipped again :(


----------



## clynn11

And dry lol
 



Attached Files:







hpt 011.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7









hpt 0111.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see something! FX!

Eurgh so now I'm panicking! I have a cyst that was 3 before pregnancy and 6 after (think mm) but I'm not sure which side it's on! The first cycle of BCP was my longest cycle ever which included spotting and I'm sure I ovulate from the right. 
Cycle 1
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/EFEB4F92-F2D2-485E-BEB6-EFC097FF5C41-636-00000048031C4929_zpsde7012ae.jpg

Last month I cramped on the left and the cycle was "normal" with no spotting.
Cycle 2
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/93A4E1D2-3C80-410F-9CB0-AF3E267408B1-1203-000000C1A4C8EA89_zps9feebef2.jpg

Then this month it looks like it could be a messed up one again! Spotted this cycle too. Could it be that the cyst is on the right and causing problems at O time?
Cycle 3 so far
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/F13182C3-45B5-4771-ABE4-E038C390490C-1203-000000C1AF78048A_zps7770b3bd.jpg


----------



## Kiamaria83

clynn11 said:


> Blah!
> 
> I feel like I see a faint something on the Walmart 88c test one. Don't see anything on the FRER so i'm assuming it's a scratch on the cheap test. Ugh.

I think its a tad too early to test . I think you're more likely to get the correct result if you wait to 14/15 dpo. Its v exciting , I hope you get a bfp


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> I see something! FX!
> 
> Eurgh so now I'm panicking! I have a cyst that was 3 before pregnancy and 6 after (think mm) but I'm not sure which side it's on! The first cycle of BCP was my longest cycle ever which included spotting and I'm sure I ovulate from the right.
> Cycle 1
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/EFEB4F92-F2D2-485E-BEB6-EFC097FF5C41-636-00000048031C4929_zpsde7012ae.jpg
> 
> Last month I cramped on the left and the cycle was "normal" with no spotting.
> Cycle 2
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/93A4E1D2-3C80-410F-9CB0-AF3E267408B1-1203-000000C1A4C8EA89_zps9feebef2.jpg
> 
> Then this month it looks like it could be a messed up one again! Spotted this cycle too. Could it be that the cyst is on the right and causing problems at O time?
> Cycle 3 so far
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/F13182C3-45B5-4771-ABE4-E038C390490C-1203-000000C1AF78048A_zps7770b3bd.jpg

These charts confuse me lol. I know that when I took clomid I had horrendous cramping in my right at O time. I always get cramping on that side so know when im ovulating. Never get anything on the right side. Have you spoken to the dr ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not yet. If this cycle messes up then I will be doing!


----------



## frsttimemama

I forgot that, Ashlee! How were the muffins??

Bb, it wasn't a big dip, and it looks like it's still headed in the northern direction! Could be because you were up and down maybe? I am working midnight shift so I bet mine is jacked up tomorrow, too.


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> Not yet. If this cycle messes up then I will be doing!

Not sure if you've tried clomid but it it works wonders.


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> I forgot that, Ashlee! How were the muffins??
> 
> Bb, it wasn't a big dip, and it looks like it's still headed in the northern direction! Could be because you were up and down maybe? I am working midnight shift so I bet mine is jacked up tomorrow, too.

I thought it would have been higher with being up and down? Do you reckon its worth removing and just temping as usual tomorrow?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Not yet. If this cycle messes up then I will be doing!
> 
> Not sure if you've tried clomid but it it works wonders.Click to expand...

I don't think its something they really give out in the UK. I think you have to have been TTC a year before they look into fertility etc!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just found this, I have an ovarian cyst https://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/...ene Citrate&preparationClomifene 50mg tablets


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Not yet. If this cycle messes up then I will be doing!
> 
> Not sure if you've tried clomid but it it works wonders.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think its something they really give out in the UK. I think you have to have been TTC a year before they look into fertility etc!Click to expand...

Im in the uk. I demanded it as they didnt want to prescribe it . they gave 3 months worth and I got preggo 1st cycle. Its worth a try


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Not yet. If this cycle messes up then I will be doing!
> 
> Not sure if you've tried clomid but it it works wonders.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think its something they really give out in the UK. I think you have to have been TTC a year before they look into fertility etc!Click to expand...
> 
> Im in the uk. I demanded it as they didnt want to prescribe it . they gave 3 months worth and I got preggo 1st cycle. Its worth a tryClick to expand...

How soon did you demand it?
Where abouts in Lancashire are you?


----------



## frsttimemama

I would talk to your doctor if this cycle doesn't work out. How long have you been off bcp? I have read it may take 3-6 months for your cycles to regulate from it. I would leave the temp in for now and see what happens. One temp is just a tiny part of the whole big picture, which I'm sure you know.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Since June so 4 months already :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Well maybe it's just taking a little longer? I know it's hard, but try to relax. Talk to your dr, too.


----------



## frsttimemama

I have been starving and eating junk all night. My belly hurts, and I'm all bloated. I'm feeling constipated. Idk if these are 6 dpo pregnancy signs, but I'm afraid to look and get my hopes up!

Bb, play with your temps and see what happens if you put a higher one for tomorrow and the next day?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It puts crosshairs today if it rises over the next 3 days


----------



## brunettebimbo

If I miss out today's temp and it rises the next 2 days it puts O at the day I spotted

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/55705856-2B95-4CFA-9F4C-C26E325071CE-1368-000000E1D2F7FE57_zps26c600a9.jpg


----------



## frsttimemama

What do your opks look like?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't do them :wacko:


----------



## frsttimemama

Hmm..


----------



## frsttimemama

I am so nauseated. Goodness! I highly doubt it's a symptom, but I can hope lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> Hmm..

I don't know what to do about today's. Wahhhhhhhhhh

As for the nausea, it's always good to keep hope! FX for you!


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Not yet. If this cycle messes up then I will be doing!
> 
> Not sure if you've tried clomid but it it works wonders.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think its something they really give out in the UK. I think you have to have been TTC a year before they look into fertility etc!Click to expand...
> 
> Im in the uk. I demanded it as they didnt want to prescribe it . they gave 3 months worth and I got preggo 1st cycle. Its worth a tryClick to expand...
> 
> How soon did you demand it?
> Where abouts in Lancashire are you?Click to expand...

After about 6 or 7 months of trying. I had pains and found endometriosis so after surgery I asked about clomid and they gave it me. Its best if you c a n get referred to hospital as the gyne dr's are better at giving out drugs. I asked for it again but they have said no as I got preg in april without it so I have an appt tomorrow and hopefully get referred back to hospital. Im in blackpool. Are you Lancaster ? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am :) My Dad and sister are in Blackpool!


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> Just found this, I have an ovarian cyst https://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/...ene Citrate&preparationClomifene 50mg tablets

Dont worry there are other tablets available. It might be a case of removing the cyst (very small procedure my cousin had it done while 4 months preggo), then they could monitor you for a while and then prescribe clomid? I haven't been on the pill for years as it really messed up my body and ill never take it again. Give your body time to get into a regular cycle.


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> I am :) My Dad and sister are in Blackpool!

Wow small world. Where abouts ? I am just behind the zoo.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I am :) My Dad and sister are in Blackpool!
> 
> Wow small world. Where abouts ? I am just behind the zoo.Click to expand...

He's moved recently and I've only visited once so can't remember! Ooops. He used to be not too far away from the CTS on the corner!


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb I wouldn't stress. Temp tomorrow and see what it brings. And thanks. It was probably just night shift messier with my head lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So I don't know for SURE, but I'm calling myself 1dpo today. Officially in the TWW!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies! This is officially the longest cycle I have ever had! Still no sign of af. I checked my bbt again it went even higher 97.69. So I don't know what to think! Maybe I didn't O when I got my positive opks and stopped checking. I did have a lot of ewcm at cd 20?


----------



## wavescrash

If that's the case, how many DPO would you be today?


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> How soon did you demand it?
> Where abouts in Lancashire are you?

My ex FIL was from Lancashire. Though while my ex and I were married they all lived in St Margaret's


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> I forgot that, Ashlee! How were the muffins??
> 
> Bb, it wasn't a big dip, and it looks like it's still headed in the northern direction! Could be because you were up and down maybe? I am working midnight shift so I bet mine is jacked up tomorrow, too.

 they we're soooo yum!



frsttimemama said:


> I am so nauseated. Goodness! I highly doubt it's a symptom, but I can hope lol.

I got SOOO nauseous last night and a little bit this morning too.



Cowgirl07 said:


> Morning ladies! This is officially the longest cycle I have ever had! Still no sign of af. I checked my bbt again it went even higher 97.69. So I don't know what to think! Maybe I didn't O when I got my positive opks and stopped checking. I did have a lot of ewcm at cd 20?

I'm so excited for you! Hoping the witch stays far away!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> Morning ladies! This is officially the longest cycle I have ever had! Still no sign of af. I checked my bbt again it went even higher 97.69. So I don't know what to think! Maybe I didn't O when I got my positive opks and stopped checking. I did have a lot of ewcm at cd 20?

Hoping for the best for you!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, fx for you!! 

Ashlee, fx for us! Lol.

As for me, I'm not temping today. I got a 3 hr nap then Hubby woke me up to BD.. and I forgot about it til just now.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I guess it was day 22 so that was 9 days ago. All this looking up and such is giving me a headache.


----------



## clynn11

BFN again on FRER this morning. Not gonna test again unless AF is late.

FX for you other girls!!

Cowgirl, possible you O'd later.. but also positive your BFP is right around the corner! FX for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay the girls from across the pond are waking up :)

What are your thoughts on this please?


brunettebimbo said:


> I see something! FX!
> 
> Eurgh so now I'm panicking! I have a cyst that was 3 before pregnancy and 6 after (think mm) but I'm not sure which side it's on! The first cycle of BCP was my longest cycle ever which included spotting and I'm sure I ovulate from the right.
> Cycle 1
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/EFEB4F92-F2D2-485E-BEB6-EFC097FF5C41-636-00000048031C4929_zpsde7012ae.jpg
> 
> Last month I cramped on the left and the cycle was "normal" with no spotting.
> Cycle 2
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/93A4E1D2-3C80-410F-9CB0-AF3E267408B1-1203-000000C1A4C8EA89_zps9feebef2.jpg
> 
> Then this month it looks like it could be a messed up one again! Spotted this cycle too. Could it be that the cyst is on the right and causing problems at O time?
> Cycle 3 so far
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/F13182C3-45B5-4771-ABE4-E038C390490C-1203-000000C1AF78048A_zps7770b3bd.jpg




brunettebimbo said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I forgot that, Ashlee! How were the muffins??
> 
> Bb, it wasn't a big dip, and it looks like it's still headed in the northern direction! Could be because you were up and down maybe? I am working midnight shift so I bet mine is jacked up tomorrow, too.
> 
> I thought it would have been higher with being up and down? Do you reckon its worth removing and just temping as usual tomorrow?Click to expand...




brunettebimbo said:


> If I miss out today's temp and it rises the next 2 days it puts O at the day I spotted
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/55705856-2B95-4CFA-9F4C-C26E325071CE-1368-000000E1D2F7FE57_zps26c600a9.jpg




brunettebimbo said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> I don't know what to do about today's. Wahhhhhhhhhh
> 
> As for the nausea, it's always good to keep hope! FX for you!Click to expand...


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, fx. I o'ed CD 22, too.. and that's like ridiculously late I feel. Hope you get your bfp!

Cassidy, I'm sorry. Fx still crossed. You're not out yet though!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Has the new October thread been set up yet ?


----------



## frsttimemama

I think someone said it would be set up tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Oh good. I dont want to miss the new thread as your all a lovely bunch of ladies


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies, quick check in. I'll be MIA most of the day. Dh and I are having a lazy day and watching a breaking bad marathon. I'll be starting the new thread tomorrow night. Anyone think of any other name possibilities?


----------



## clynn11

BB- that may be it. You may have longer cycles everytime you O from that certain side. Have you talked to your doc about the cyst affecting your cycles?


----------



## brunettebimbo

No because I've never noticed that it has before now. It never did before pregnancy. My cervix is really tender at the moment and just above my pubic bone hurts when I wee so maybe a trip to the doctors is needed!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, I see something on the .88 Walmart test! Eeeks it's still so early, but I'm excited to see your other tests! 

Katrina, still no AF? Maybe you're just one who gets their bfp's late, like Emily! 

Nichole, I have absolutely no ideas for the name. I'm not that creative... At all. When are you testing? 

Hi to everyone else! Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

AF is due tomorrow for me but I'm feeling like she will be here closer to Tuesday or Wednesday. I O'd late so I'm guessing my LP is going to fluctuate this month too. I have a rite aid blue dye test left but I'm trying not to use it. My boobs are killing me but that's typical AF. 
Having a really hard time with OH essentially being sterile right now. Feeling so desperate for a baby. Ugh. Any who, off to clean the house and get caught up on laundry.


----------



## frsttimemama

I do think a trip sounds in order, BB.

Nichole, that sounds great!

Hubby and I went to Menatds and got some fall decorations for our little guy's grave. We plan to keep them changed for the season. We even decided on some christmas things for it. It's the least we can do. I am too tired to take them today though -- I won't be able to keep it together. I was barely able to in the store. Im always emotional when I am tired. A tad crampy and sore back. Praying those are good signs!


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I cannot imagine how difficult it must be for you guys right now. The two things I can say that helped me when we lost our son is knowing that God has a bigger plan and will take care of us and stick together. It's hard for both of you in different ways, but still hard. It WILL all work out. Miracles happen. I'm not preaching to you, but I do believe this whole heartedly. Praying you get a bfp.


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB-my cycles generally very by a day 28 then 29. 
Cassidy-I see something on the one.
AFM:Still no AF.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, so hopeful for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Should I stop drinking green tea during the TWW ? I have read that it inhibits something with folic acid.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

only 1dpo, but i'm getting cramps that feel like light AF cramps. I know it's way to early for symptoms but it's the only thing i've noticed today!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Frsttime- I'm not sure about the green tea. I've just heard to stop when preggo. 

Amanda- I dont think I'll test until I'm officially late. I'm not feeling very confident this cycle. Have you and dh tried taking about alternative options again?

Afm no symptoms at all. Temp was lower again but not too bad. Drank a few cups of red wine last night and feel a little bad about it. I really wish I was one of those women who were always thinking positive.


----------



## frsttimemama

I really wanted a drink today, too, but I'm too afraid.. especially since or BD timing was so good. If I don't get pregnant this cycle with such good timing, it probably won't ever happen again lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-I think Morgan had wine before her bfp! 
AFM I think I have to calm down a bit, between checking my cp and going to the bathroom every half hour looking for af. I am going nuts :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So excited for you Katrina!! Fx!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I can imagine! That would be so frustrating and confusing! FX tight for you!

I have heartburn for the first time since I was pregnant; hubby says I'm pregnant. Ha. Crazy man!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thank you, firsttime :hugs: I appreciate it! I know that everything happens for a reason and I will get pregnant when the time is right. 

Nichole, we have. It's still a very sore subject. We gave doctor appointments this week and we will know more then. I'm just antsy and desperate which doesn't help.


----------



## RobertRedford

Forgot to add, my boobs are still swollen and sore, and my abs are sore. Some cramping. Just got hit with a terrible cold though, Ugghh. 

Goodluck to everyone testing soon. Katrina, I am hopeful for you this cycle :) fingers crossed that AF stays away


----------



## RobertRedford

Edited-- double post. Sorry ladies!


----------



## frsttimemama

You're so welcome, Amanda. I have faith that it will happen for you. You absolutely deserve it. And I hope your s/s mean something and that you feel better!


----------



## frsttimemama

I am SO anxious to test.. like I'm considering testing Tuesday. That would be 8 dpo. I know that the odds are slim to none, but I can hardly help it. I don't know what has come over me. I was telling Hubby about how great timing was, and now he keeps saying things like I already am pregnant. He knows there are no guarantees so I don't know where it's coming from, but obviously it's messing with my mind. I didn't want to get my hopes up. Too late for that.. lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

All I have to say this morning is arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cry:


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> All I have to say this morning is arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cry:

Eugh me to. I keep catching them off the sproglet. I have the drs' in 45 mins to discuss all the miscarriages. Im really nervous


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've managed to get in at 11am. Good luck Hun


----------



## Kiamaria83

brunettebimbo said:


> I've managed to get in at 11am. Good luck Hun

Good luck. All ok. Saw a lovely lady dr and she has referred me to gyne. Having bloods done on fri and then just taking it from there.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O that's a good start! Gynaecology are so much better with lady problems!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Yes they are and blackpool women's unit is fantastic. Just hoping the problem can be fixed. Let me know what the dr says.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Will do :) I'm seeing the lady Doctor who I saw about my Labrythitis. She's lovely so fingers crossed!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was just laid down and was prodding my stomach, I prodded near my right hip and nearly jumped out of my skin. Talk about pain! I'm gonna get the Doctor to have a feel.


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb, glad you are getting into the dr.

Kia, sounds like they referred you to people who can help. Glad!

Temp dipped pretty good today. Wonder what that's about.. could it possibly be an implantation dip? When do those happen? Sure wish I had been able to temp yesterday


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had to give a urine sample today, swabs tomorrow and been referred for another scan. Turns out cyst is on opposite side!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Really. How come its hurting on the wrong side ? At least you're getting looked at. Hopefully they can remove it for you


----------



## frsttimemama

Are they thinking urinary tract infection maybe? I wondered about that when you said it hurt to pee yesterday. Hope they get it all taken care of for you!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So i'm 2dpo and already obsessing.. I've been training for my first marathon since June. It's on 10/12. This is EXACTLY the time AF would be arriving, if I am not pg. I've been training for months for the marathon, and think my body would be in shape enough to handle it being pregnant (if I was) but the thought scares me a little. I was going to wait until the 13th to test, but I know when It gets closer, I'm going to wonder what's going on inside my body before I go run 26.2 miles. I've found conflicting articles on the internet about if running newly pregnant is okay or not... I just don't know. Should I test before the race? do you think i'd be okay running?


----------



## frsttimemama

I would think if your body is used to it, you should be okay.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Still late and getting a bfn this morning. So confused!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, how weird and frustrating! Fx still crossed for you.


----------



## morganwhite7

What kind of tests are you using and how much longer is this cycle than most? FX'd :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

DH thinks I am pregnant :haha: I couldn't temp this morning because I didn't sleep well last night I was up every two hours. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Frer and I am 4 days longer then usual.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hoped is right! Can you call your Dr and request a beta?


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I think I will wait for thursday, then I will be a week late. Just in case I o'd at the later date.


----------



## frsttimemama

I would be going out of my mind!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Katrina- got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think I am, but I am also partly afraid I will make the appointment and wait around and then af will come before I get in there :haha:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Good Morning Ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA the past few days...but I'm back! I have my pelvic u/s on wednesday and I am so excited to see whats going on in there. Took my last provera pill yesterday so hopefully AF is on her way finally.

I will try to catch up on all the pages from the weekend later tonight. I am eagerly awaiting all of you testers for this week!! 

Happy Monday!


----------



## Kiamaria83

CantHrdlyWait said:


> So i'm 2dpo and already obsessing.. I've been training for my first marathon since June. It's on 10/12. This is EXACTLY the time AF would be arriving, if I am not pg. I've been training for months for the marathon, and think my body would be in shape enough to handle it being pregnant (if I was) but the thought scares me a little. I was going to wait until the 13th to test, but I know when It gets closer, I'm going to wonder what's going on inside my body before I go run 26.2 miles. I've found conflicting articles on the internet about if running newly pregnant is okay or not... I just don't know. Should I test before the race? do you think i'd be okay running?

Hi. You'll be absolutely fine. As long as you're running prior to preg there is no reason to stop I ran right up until about 7 months with my first.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your used to running-so your body is used to it. One of the girls in hs was pregnant and ran cc with me until she was 8 months. It would be different if you just started but you have trained for it for a long time.


----------



## frsttimemama

Do you think there's any chance I could get a + if I am pregnant at 7dpo? I'm fighting the temptation to test!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Probably not. :lol: Hold out!

The Doctor mentioned appendicitis but I'm not in that much pain so I doubt it! I think she's just doing all tests to cover all grounds! Can't wait for the scan referral. They always put my mind at ease!


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB-I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies! this puts my mind at ease. I think even If I would be PG, I will def go for it. I only get this one chance to run the marathon. If something were to happen to my pregnancy (assuming there was one) I would always be upset that I didn't run the Marathon. I think I won't test until 10/13 assuming AF doesn't show up before hand.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

gosh BB, I hope you get some answers and its not appendicitis, ouch!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy just keep up your symptom spotting, if so they will keep getting stronger! No testing yet, I say earliest is 9DPO, mine def would have been positive by then if I had the guts to test! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Alright. I will test Wednesday morning. And Thursday. And Friday. Lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Do you ladies think I should go in sooner then a week?


----------



## frsttimemama

I would just because I'm so anxious and impatient. . Go with your gut though. Fx for you!


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, I would stick with a week. It gives you some time to test again at home, or wait for AF (I hope not though!) 

Britt, I feel ya! I am addicted to testing! Running is fine, as long as you're used to it. Listen to your body, too!

Cassidy, have you tested today?!

AFM, AF is due today. I am guessing that she will show her face tomorrow or Wednesday though. Boobs are freakin killing me but thats typical AF


----------



## Cowgirl07

ok.
Are you testing Amanda?


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> ok.
> Are you testing Amanda?

I have one blue dye test that I don't really want to use. Trying to hold out! If AF isn't here by Wednesday I will have blood taken for a beta at my doctors appointment on Wednesday afternoon. I know that the chances of a :bfp: are so slim that I don't really want to waste another test.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope AF stays away Amanda!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope you get a surprise at the appointment!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thank you, ladies!! I'm (trying) not to get my hopes up. Everything happens for a reason, and this is just another wrench in the road that we get to deal with. But, it will make having a baby even more amazing when we are finally able to. 

We've decided to stay in Cali longer than we originally planned to take advantage of our insurance right now. IUI/IVF and any assisted reproduction therapies are free (I have a $5 copay), so if we need to go down that path, I want to take advantage of it now while its extremely affordable. I also did some research and found that our insurance pays 80% of donor sperm! I also have a flexspend medical account through work that has $10k available, to cover the additional costs!


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's awesome Amanda. I am so jealous of your insurance! Our sucks, thus another reason I want to be a week late before going.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> That's awesome Amanda. I am so jealous of your insurance! Our sucks, thus another reason I want to be a week late before going.

I am so thankful for our insurance. I work for a Gov't angency, which offers lower salaries than the private sector, but the benefits offered make up for it! 

I really want you to get your :bfp:! Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- FX for you!! I'm 2dpo and feeling more af like cramps. I watched a video on youtube last night about Fertilization and it says that your fallopian tubes will contract to move the egg along.. maybe that's what i'm feeling? Or maybe I'm a complete premature SSer!!!! lol


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amanda- FX for you!! I'm 2dpo and feeling more af like cramps. I watched a video on youtube last night about Fertilization and it says that your fallopian tubes will contract to move the egg along.. maybe that's what i'm feeling? Or maybe I'm a complete premature SSer!!!! lol

I get crampy the first few days after O, too! Fingers crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I just want answers :haha: I wish I had listened to my grandma and became a nurse, even though I hate blood. So I could have more information then the internet. I could always ask my mom but that would be way to awkward. Considering she doesn't know we are trying.


----------



## goldstns

Amanda- awesome!!! Hopefully you wont be effect by the "possible" govt shut down.

My DH will not get a pay check unless they back pay which we wont find out until it is all over.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope it does affect you guys to much Amanda and Nikki!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I just want answers :haha: I wish I had listened to my grandma and became a nurse, even though I hate blood. So I could have more information then the internet. I could always ask my mom but that would be way to awkward. Considering she doesn't know we are trying.

Pretty much my entire family (mom, dad, stepmom, and OH) are all nurses or doctors..... And they're far from helpful! 




goldstns said:


> Amanda- awesome!!! Hopefully you wont be effect by the "possible" govt shut down.
> 
> My DH will not get a pay check unless they back pay which we wont find out until it is all over.

Ugh, luckily no, we won't be! Aren't you and your DH gov't employees too?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

amanda- I probably get these cramps every month, but never pay attention to it. I'm always the girl when people SS thinking "That's not even possible yet!" and here I am. 2dpo! LOL


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> amanda- I probably get these cramps every month, but never pay attention to it. I'm always the girl when people SS thinking "That's not even possible yet!" and here I am. 2dpo! LOL

oh, me too! It's amazing how well you will get to know your body while TTC'ing. Never before have I paid attention to every twinge, pull, cramp, bloat. It's slightly obsessive.


----------



## morganwhite7

I am one happy girl, DH just scheduled two 3d/4d ultrasounds for my birthday!!! :)

Our gender reveal is on November 7th @ 15w4d & once again when baby is nice and plump on March 11th (we'll use those pics for the shower invites!!). At each appointment you get a full CD of every 3D pic and a DVD of the 30 min ultrasound, to see em bouncing all around! I hope I catch her doing something amazing, like sucking a thumb or smiling! Oh I am over the mooooon. :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am pretty sure my dr office doesn't like me because I am a klutz. I feel on barb wire earlier this year and had to get a tetanus shot. I also have a massive bruise on my arm from running into my doorway-in my defense it was dark.


----------



## Cowgirl07

morganwhite7 said:


> I am one happy girl, DH just scheduled two 3d/4d ultrasounds for my birthday!!! :)
> 
> Our gender reveal is on November 7th @ 15w4d & once again when baby is nice and plump on March 11th (we'll use those pics for the shower invites!!). At each appointment you get a full CD of every 3D pic and a DVD of the 30 min ultrasound, to see em bouncing all around! I hope I catch her doing something amazing, like sucking a thumb or smiling! Oh I am over the mooooon. :cloud9:

I think its a girl!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> I am one happy girl, DH just scheduled two 3d/4d ultrasounds for my birthday!!! :)
> 
> Our gender reveal is on November 7th @ 15w4d & once again when baby is nice and plump on March 11th (we'll use those pics for the shower invites!!). At each appointment you get a full CD of every 3D pic and a DVD of the 30 min ultrasound, to see em bouncing all around! I hope I catch her doing something amazing, like sucking a thumb or smiling! Oh I am over the mooooon. :cloud9:

Morgan did I miss it? Are you having a girl? or are you just referring to the little bean as a girl for now?


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL @ Katrina.. 

I am also confused with idiot doctors, my OB/GYN never knows ANY details on the development of baby. I asked last time and she said "Oh I'm sure I had to memorize that on a test or two in med school!" Lol like really? Thanks for the info! :dohh:

Amanda- I am assuming girl :) 

DH is scared for a boy, admits he would be really sad if so, as he lost his first son. And so he started calling bean a "she". But I would secretly prefer a boy!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- Right! I've never noticed it before, but i'm pretty sure it doesn't mean anything.. hah.

Morgan - yay for the US!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies,

Katrina...bcos ur confused about o time it gud tht u decided to wait till thursday....how many dpo will u be then if u od later???? i sure hope tht u didnt o later and its just your BFP taking it sweet time to show up... :hugs:

Amanda - i hope hope hope af doesnt show up at all....but hey great insurance...im sure tht must have made u feel at ease...even if it was a teeny weeny bit...how is dh doing now??is he feeling any better??:hugs:

Morgan yaay for your ultrasound...so sweet of dh to think of such a cute gift :flower:

Britt - its perfectly alright to go bonkers SS...we r all guilty of tht...obviously it doesnt help with your sanity but hey ur ttcing...there is no sanity involved :haha: and for the running...im not really a runner so i wouldnt run if i found out i were pg BUT ive also heard my doc say tht u dont need to stop doing anythign tht is normal for u...so if running is normal u should continue...Emily also continued her running after she found out she was pregnant..

AFM - no symptoms as such ...i had some major lower back pain a couple of days back tht felt like af...af was due on saturday...now i have some very mild neck pain which is kinda freaking me aout a little bit given my history of ectopics....BUT i dreamt tht i was at my ultrasound and we saw our perfect little bean....i have never ever dreamy anything pregnancy related so im taking tht as i gud sign and holding on to tht one :winkwink:


----------



## frsttimemama

Awe yay Morgan!

My Hubby wants another boy, but he thinks we will have a girl. I have absolutely NO preferences either way just as long as he or she is healthy.


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> Amanda - i hope hope hope af doesnt show up at all....but hey great insurance...im sure tht must have made u feel at ease...even if it was a teeny weeny bit...how is dh doing now??is he feeling any better??:hugs:
> 
> AFM - no symptoms as such ...i had some major lower back pain a couple of days back tht felt like af...af was due on saturday...now i have some very mild neck pain which is kinda freaking me aout a little bit given my history of ectopics....BUT i dreamt tht i was at my ultrasound and we saw our perfect little bean....i have never ever dreamy anything pregnancy related so im taking tht as i gud sign and holding on to tht one :winkwink:

 Sonia everything will be fine! When do you see your doctor for an US? Are they also continuing to monitor your beta's, due to your history of ectopic's? 

OH is okay, I dont think it has sunk in all the way and Its still a sore subject. We'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope so, it makes me nervous though to much reading on ectopics, chemicals late ovulation. I was pretty sure i O'd on the cd 13, but then had ewcm on day 21. If I did I would be 14. I am never late and am become a nut case I think :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I hope so, it makes me nervous though to much reading on ectopics, chemicals late ovulation. I was pretty sure i O'd on the cd 13, but then had ewcm on day 21. If I did I would be 14. I am never late and am become a nut case I think :haha:

wear new white undies. generally does the trick for me :)


----------



## RobertRedford

So I have been playing around with the pregnancy test calculator on countdown to pregnancy. 

If I O'd on CD18, and my cycle is 32 days, assuming a 14 day LP, AF shouldn't be here until Wednesday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan how exciting!
Sonia I'm sure everything will work out fine :)

As for all the girls waiting to test, good luck! :D


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wore white undies for three days, No af. DH thought I was nuts but I told him it has always worked before. Now all of them are in the laundry.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay Morgan, I'm so excited for you're gender reveal!!

Amanda, that's great that your insurance will cover fertility treatments. At least there is 1 positive piece of info. I'm praying for you.

Katrina, I really hope this is your BFP making a fashionably late entrance.

And all you other TWWers, you are keeping me sane this week. I have nothing else to focus my obsessive energy on so I will be checking back eagerly awaiting some BFP pics!


----------



## prgirl_11

Morgan, those ultrasound sessions will be quite an experience! How exciting!

AFM, I think I'm out! I've kept testing but getting no more than a shadow/BFN. Been feeling PMS cramps since 11 DPO. :witch: is due today and I feel her coming. Booo! On to cycle 14!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My baby would do that to me since I am so anal about being on time :haha: It would be its dads influence.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Checking in for the month: Since it's on to cycle #15, I've sched an appt with the RE this Weds. to recheck my prolactin and to see about getting Femara for the last 3 natural cycles. I'm hoping that maybe if my prolactin is still too high, they can easily fix it by upping the dose and that will solve the problem of no bfp, or if I'm having weak ovulation the Femara will fix that and solve the problem that way. Praying that something works.

:hugs: and :dust: to all who need it


----------



## jury3

STG-Glad you checked in! We were wondering where you'd been! I hope they get it figured out for you and it works really soon :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

STG: I hope you get answers soon!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- Praying for good news for you. Like I said how AWESOME would it be if they could find some spermies in there to save and try IVF?! Sending love your way, I can't imagine how DH feels. I know that has to be so hard to deal with. I'm so sorry that making babies is so dang difficult :/ Idk what you all are considering, but I think it is a fabulous idea to help an underprivileged baby out by adopting.. That would be so rewarding and DH wouldn't have to feel bad over donor sperm. Just my opinion though, FX'd for some sort of good news, I'll be thinking of you guys. <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please someone kick me. I've been googling pelvic pain on the right :dohh: I came across PID which is usually caused by STDs which neither of us have but can be caused by other things. 

Just found this for PID - abnormal or foul discharge from the vagina or urethra
pain or bleeding during or after intercourse
irregular bleeding or spotting
increased menstrual cramps
increased pain during ovulation
frequent or burning urination
inability to empty the bladder
swollen abdomen
sudden high fever that comes and goes
chills
swollen lymph nodes
lack of appetite
nausea or vomiting
pain around the kidneys or liver
lower back or leg pain
feelings of weakness, tiredness, or depression
diminished desire to have sex

I have pain during sex, spotting, increased menstrual cramps some months, increased ovulation pain, inability to empty bladder as I always need to pee! Lack of appetite recently, nausea, lower back pain, tiredness and spouts of depression. I had no sex drive for a while but that came back!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- Praying for good news for you. Like I said how AWESOME would it be if they could find some spermies in there to save and try IVF?! Sending love your way, I can't imagine how DH feels. I know that has to be so hard to deal with. I'm so sorry that making babies is so dang difficult :/ Idk what you all are considering, but I think it is a fabulous idea to help an underprivileged baby out by adopting.. That would be so rewarding and DH wouldn't have to feel bad over donor sperm. Just my opinion though, FX'd for some sort of good news, I'll be thinking of you guys. <3

Thanks, hun. I don't want to sound selfish--and, I too think it would be amazing, I just really want to carry my own child first. I love being pregnant and I really want to give birth-- I have a really strong "craving" almost to experience that. Of course, if it isn't possible, then it isn't possible. Time will tell.


----------



## Cowgirl07

brunettebimbo said:


> Please someone kick me. I've been googling pelvic pain on the right :dohh: I came across PID which is usually caused by STDs which neither of us have but can be caused by other things.
> 
> Just found this for PID - abnormal or foul discharge from the vagina or urethra
> pain or bleeding during or after intercourse
> irregular bleeding or spotting
> increased menstrual cramps
> increased pain during ovulation
> frequent or burning urination
> inability to empty the bladder
> swollen abdomen
> sudden high fever that comes and goes
> chills
> swollen lymph nodes
> lack of appetite
> nausea or vomiting
> pain around the kidneys or liver
> lower back or leg pain
> feelings of weakness, tiredness, or depression
> diminished desire to have sex
> 
> I have pain during sex, spotting, increased menstrual cramps some months, increased ovulation pain, inability to empty bladder as I always need to pee! Lack of appetite recently, nausea, lower back pain, tiredness and spouts of depression. I had no sex drive for a while but that came back!

Dr google is not your friend. Or mine either trust me! Talk to your dr, not dr google, or you will be as nutty as me.


----------



## jury3

Agreed, don't trust google. I always do webmd and usually there is some type of cancer on there lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Dr. Google and WedMD always tell me that Im going to die, etc. PID is serious and hard to go undiagnosed. I wouldn't worry-- wait for the doctor to tell you what is wrong, if there is even anything wrong :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Bb .. I agree about Dr Google. Not only that, but those symptoms could be any number of OTHER things, too.


----------



## VivianJean

hey hey girls

i'm at work so this'll be a quick drop in and i'll read everything later.

Seattle was WONDERFUL. DH and I had the most relaxing time - even better than our honeymoon (WTH!). 

We've decided to move to DENVER (aka I'm moving back)!!! More on that later. 

x


----------



## Kiamaria83

BB stay away from Google. I always have cancer or im dying ! Have you been checked for endometriosis ? I had it and the smallest amount can be agonising. Maybe read up on it and its something to maybe mention to the dr as its more common than people realise .


----------



## goldstns

Amanda- DH is a govt employee and will be effected. I am a contractor of the govt so I will still get paid, but I am "supposed" to work. However, I can't come into work, or remote access my computer.... so we will see how much work I can get done OR if I just claim to work because its not my fault the site is shut down. DH can't work at all or he can go to jail. He wont get paid unless they decided to back pay (which they have done the last 2 times this has happened, however we wont find out until its all over). Not to get political... however I think congress sometimes forgets they are running a country!


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> hey hey girls
> 
> i'm at work so this'll be a quick drop in and i'll read everything later.
> 
> Seattle was WONDERFUL. DH and I had the most relaxing time - even better than our honeymoon (WTH!).
> 
> We've decided to move to DENVER (aka I'm moving back)!!! More on that later.
> 
> x

so glad to hear that you had a good trip, and its so nice to hear that you're happy! Can't wait to hear about the move details.


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> hey hey girls
> 
> i'm at work so this'll be a quick drop in and i'll read everything later.
> 
> Seattle was WONDERFUL. DH and I had the most relaxing time - even better than our honeymoon (WTH!).
> 
> We've decided to move to DENVER (aka I'm moving back)!!! More on that later.
> 
> x

Glad to hear everything is working out Amelia! So happy for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Katrine- FX that :witch: stays away and you get your :bfp: soon!

Brittney- I hope the provera works! It was my lucky charm hen I had a 60 day cycle. 

Amanda- I am super jealous of your insurance too. I would stay where I had the best insurance too. I hope you guys figure something out and get your rainbow baby.

Morgan- Eeeek for gender reveal party! I say baby girl!

Sonia- I can't wait for you to post pics of your sticky bean. This is the one that stays and no more ectopic! 

Marie- Booo! The :witch: needs to stay away!

STG- So glad you stopped in! We miss you around here. FX for you and much :dust:

Amelia- I am glad you had a great time with DH! Enjoy your move to Denver and I hope it brings you guys closer together :hugs:

AFM- DH'S SCANS CAME BACK CLEAN! NO CANCER!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: The doctor also called for no more scans. It's only been 1 1/2 years since last chemo so I am a bit wary on that call. People usually get scans 3-5 years after last chemo. He basically said the bad starts to out weight the good because of the radiation they pump into DH, he could start developing side effects from it. If he starts having any kind of symptoms he will most certainly send him for a scan. I guess its a good thing, especially on our wallets, but the clean scans really put my mind at ease.

On the tww front, no signs, no nothing. I am 8dpo with nothing going on at all. Makes me sad and feel out. I am having hot flashes though which I guess could be a sign. I don't think I am going to test until I officially miss my period. That will have me testing on Sunday. If my temps stay high cd 12 and 13 I might test. I just don't want to see another :bfn:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. I knew you'd sort me out :lol:

I guess a scan would show up anything, cysts? Endo? PID? Etc?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

My DH is a govt contract employee as well. He was told he will still get paid, and to come to work. I sure hope that is true, because he has to commute over an hour to work. I'd hate to see him drive there and then have to go home.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyyyyyy that's amazing about the scan :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nichole - YAY for the clear scan!!! That is amazing news!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

I didnt have a scan I was booked in for a laproscopy and a dye test. They removed the endo and my tubes were clear then the next mth preggo with my little man


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Amanda- DH is a govt employee and will be effected. I am a contractor of the govt so I will still get paid, but I am "supposed" to work. However, I can't come into work, or remote access my computer.... so we will see how much work I can get done OR if I just claim to work because its not my fault the site is shut down. DH can't work at all or he can go to jail. He wont get paid unless they decided to back pay (which they have done the last 2 times this has happened, however we wont find out until its all over). Not to get political... however I think congress sometimes forgets they are running a country!

Ugh-- I agree. I hope it is all sorted out quickly!! 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Amanda- I am super jealous of your insurance too. I would stay where I had the best insurance too. I hope you guys figure something out and get your rainbow baby.
> 
> AFM- DH'S SCANS CAME BACK CLEAN! NO CANCER!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: The doctor also called for no more scans. It's only been 1 1/2 years since last chemo so I am a bit wary on that call. People usually get scans 3-5 years after last chemo. He basically said the bad starts to out weight the good because of the radiation they pump into DH, he could start developing side effects from it. If he starts having any kind of symptoms he will most certainly send him for a scan. I guess its a good thing, especially on our wallets, but the clean scans really put my mind at ease.
> 
> On the tww front, no signs, no nothing. I am 8dpo with nothing going on at all. Makes me sad and feel out. I am having hot flashes though which I guess could be a sign. I don't think I am going to test until I officially miss my period. That will have me testing on Sunday. If my temps stay high cd 12 and 13 I might test. I just don't want to see another :bfn:

Yahoo! So glad the scan came back clean! No symptoms is also a really good sign, some people have no symptoms what so ever! 

Thanks-- Just hoping something will work out. 



CantHrdlyWait said:


> My DH is a govt contract employee as well. He was told he will still get paid, and to come to work. I sure hope that is true, because he has to commute over an hour to work. I'd hate to see him drive there and then have to go home.

Lets hope he is able to work , so he can avoid driving there for nothing!


----------



## jury3

VivianJean said:


> hey hey girls
> 
> i'm at work so this'll be a quick drop in and i'll read everything later.
> 
> Seattle was WONDERFUL. DH and I had the most relaxing time - even better than our honeymoon (WTH!).
> 
> We've decided to move to DENVER (aka I'm moving back)!!! More on that later.
> 
> x

Glad you had a good vacation and have sorted things out!

Nichole-So glad the scans came back clean!!! Yay!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiamaria83 said:


> I didnt have a scan I was booked in for a laproscopy and a dye test. They removed the endo and my tubes were clear then the next mth preggo with my little man

Can it be seen on a scan?


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, glad things are sorted out!,

Nichole, that's AMAZING news! I had no symptoms until I had cramps and back pain at about 11 dpo and tested with my son.


----------



## Kiamaria83

BB not sure if it can be seen on a scan. I guess depending where abouts it was then possibly. I went to the dr with heavier than normal periods and lots of cramps and tight pulling and having sex was agony to the point I passed out. Poor hubby thought I had a major orgasm or something lol. Speak to the dr and see what they think. There is a site about endometriosis ill see if can find it.


----------



## Kiamaria83

This is from the nhs site.


Symptoms of endometriosis vary from person to person. Some women have no symptoms at all.
The most common symptoms include:
painful or heavy periods
pain in the lower abdomen (tummy), pelvis or lower back
pain during sexual intercourse
bleeding between periods
fertility problems
The experience of pain varies between women. Most women with endometriosis get pain in the area between their hips and the tops of their legs. Some women have this all the time, while others only have pain during their periods, when they have sex or when they go to the toilet.
Other symptoms may include:
discomfort when urinating
bleeding from your back passage (rectum)
bowel blockage (if the endometriosis tissue is in the intestines)
coughing blood (if the endometriosis tissue is in the lung)
How severe the symptoms are depends largely on where in your body the endometriosis is, rather than the amount of endometriosis you have. A small amount of tissue can be as painful as, or more painful than, a large amount.


----------



## pdxmom

VivianJean said:


> hey hey girls
> 
> i'm at work so this'll be a quick drop in and i'll read everything later.
> 
> Seattle was WONDERFUL. DH and I had the most relaxing time - even better than our honeymoon (WTH!).
> 
> We've decided to move to DENVER (aka I'm moving back)!!! More on that later.
> 
> x

Amelia so glad tht you had a gud weekend...u so deserved it...happy tht u guys have come to some sort of a decision...waiting to hear more on tht front :thumbup:



RobertRedford said:


> Thanks, hun. I don't want to sound selfish--and, I too think it would be amazing, I just really want to carry my own child first. I love being pregnant and I really want to give birth-- I have a really strong "craving" almost to experience that. Of course, if it isn't possible, then it isn't possible. Time will tell.

Amanda - i totally get tht craving...although i have nothing against adoption and its such a noble thing but i really want to carry my baby...i want to experience pregnancy n all tht comes with it...im so sure ur time will come soon love :hugs:



NDTaber9211 said:


> Sonia- I can't wait for you to post pics of your sticky bean. This is the one that stays and no more ectopic!
> 
> AFM- DH'S SCANS CAME BACK CLEAN! NO CANCER!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: The doctor also called for no more scans. It's only been 1 1/2 years since last chemo so I am a bit wary on that call. People usually get scans 3-5 years after last chemo. He basically said the bad starts to out weight the good because of the radiation they pump into DH, he could start developing side effects from it. If he starts having any kind of symptoms he will most certainly send him for a scan. I guess its a good thing, especially on our wallets, but the clean scans really put my mind at ease.
> 
> On the tww front, no signs, no nothing. I am 8dpo with nothing going on at all. Makes me sad and feel out. I am having hot flashes though which I guess could be a sign. I don't think I am going to test until I officially miss my period. That will have me testing on Sunday. If my temps stay high cd 12 and 13 I might test. I just don't want to see another :bfn:

Nichole cant wait to post my pics too...
Yaaaayyyy for a clear scan...so happy for u guys...gud luck on the waiting to test front...dont feel out hun....its going to happen and SOON


----------



## Kiamaria83

Nichole amazing news about your hubby. I bet you are very relieved.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nichole so happy for you! I bet you get your bfp this month too!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh geez. Sometimes when I get bored, I venture to other parts of the board. I was checking out Labour and Birth, and there is a thread called "Funny/Embarassing labor stories" OMG. I should not be reading at work. I was laughing SO SO hard. Nice thread to read for a laugh and to pass the time.


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Oh geez. Sometimes when I get bored, I venture to other parts of the board. I was checking out Labour and Birth, and there is a thread called "Funny/Embarassing labor stories" OMG. I should not be reading at work. I was laughing SO SO hard. Nice thread to read for a laugh and to pass the time.

I think someone (Ashlee?) shared that a ways back and we were all crying of laughter!


----------



## frsttimemama

Probably all the things I was terrified of!! Lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

my favorite: 



2RockinBoys said:


> :happydance:
> Here's a story to keep you smiling!
> Gas and Air had a perculiar effect on me. A case of 'Talking with no control'. I was very aware of what i was saying, but i couldn't stop myself from saying it!! It was the following...
> 
> "We have to put the flavour in the bubble gum"
> 
> "All the celebrities have fruit for faces"
> 
> Midwife-"You need to push
> Me-"I cant"
> Midwife-"Why not?"
> Me-"I cant stop thinking about johnny depp"
> Partner-"Oh thanks, that makes me feel really good about myself"
> (And i wasn't thinking about johnny depp, so i really dont know why i said that!)
> 
> Also, after having Auron, being so tired with the long intence labour i passed out (i remember having him put on me and staring at him, next thing i knew it was 4hours later...) Anywho, the midwife came in and started talking to me, to be told by my partner that i was actually asleep as my eye's were partially open :dohh:


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Katrine- FX that :witch: stays away and you get your :bfp: soon!
> 
> Brittney- I hope the provera works! It was my lucky charm hen I had a 60 day cycle.
> 
> Amanda- I am super jealous of your insurance too. I would stay where I had the best insurance too. I hope you guys figure something out and get your rainbow baby.
> 
> Morgan- Eeeek for gender reveal party! I say baby girl!
> 
> Sonia- I can't wait for you to post pics of your sticky bean. This is the one that stays and no more ectopic!
> 
> Marie- Booo! The :witch: needs to stay away!
> 
> STG- So glad you stopped in! We miss you around here. FX for you and much :dust:
> 
> Amelia- I am glad you had a great time with DH! Enjoy your move to Denver and I hope it brings you guys closer together :hugs:
> 
> AFM- DH'S SCANS CAME BACK CLEAN! NO CANCER!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: The doctor also called for no more scans. It's only been 1 1/2 years since last chemo so I am a bit wary on that call. People usually get scans 3-5 years after last chemo. He basically said the bad starts to out weight the good because of the radiation they pump into DH, he could start developing side effects from it. If he starts having any kind of symptoms he will most certainly send him for a scan. I guess its a good thing, especially on our wallets, but the clean scans really put my mind at ease.
> 
> On the tww front, no signs, no nothing. I am 8dpo with nothing going on at all. Makes me sad and feel out. I am having hot flashes though which I guess could be a sign. I don't think I am going to test until I officially miss my period. That will have me testing on Sunday. If my temps stay high cd 12 and 13 I might test. I just don't want to see another :bfn:

Nichole that is such wonderful news!!! So happy for you and DH! A big relief, I'm sure! Cancer who? HA! Truly awesome!


----------



## prgirl_11

:witch: is officially here. Booooo....

The good news, a 31 day cycle! Shortest EVER! 

I seriously recommend pure vitex tincture! It took about three months for it to really kick in. I did about 70 drops first thing in the morning. It's supposed to not only help women with long cycles but those with short as well. The point is, it helps regulate hormones. Obviously, I am not a doctor and you should read up on your own and decide for yourself if you want to try it.

This is the one I use in case any ladies with irregular cycles are interested. I use about two bottles per cycle.
https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Answ...?ie=UTF8&qid=1380574881&sr=8-5&keywords=Vitex


----------



## jury3

I used the exact same vitex. I used it up until I decided to do clomid.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Awesome about the scan!! That is so great
Amelia-glad to see you and things are going well. 
Marie- Sorry about af! 
AFM: I took a nap, the disrupted sleep last night must have got to me I passed out on the couch.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 2RockinBoys said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> Here's a story to keep you smiling!
> Gas and Air had a perculiar effect on me. A case of 'Talking with no control'. I was very aware of what i was saying, but i couldn't stop myself from saying it!! It was the following...
> 
> "We have to put the flavour in the bubble gum"
> 
> "All the celebrities have fruit for faces"
> 
> Midwife-"You need to push
> Me-"I cant"
> Midwife-"Why not?"
> Me-"I cant stop thinking about johnny depp"
> Partner-"Oh thanks, that makes me feel really good about myself"
> (And i wasn't thinking about johnny depp, so i really dont know why i said that!)
> 
> Also, after having Auron, being so tired with the long intence labour i passed out (i remember having him put on me and staring at him, next thing i knew it was 4hours later...) Anywho, the midwife came in and started talking to me, to be told by my partner that i was actually asleep as my eye's were partially open :Click to expand...

This one was the one that made me laugh so hard!!!


----------



## clynn11

Nichole- YAY for a great scan! So happy for you! Now for a BFP!

Amelia- woohoo for moving back to Denver! you're gonna get your baby before you know it!!!!

FX for all in the TWW!!

Sorry AF got you Marie :hugs: Here's to October BFPs!

AFM, temp dropped some more. Pretty sure i'm out. Haven't tested again but I just feel out :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-Sorry you feel so down, but your not out yet!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My freaking progesterone is even worse this cycle. Not only did I o 2 days late, my prog is 9.4. Last cycle was 9.9. Idk what to do. I feel so out right now.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Your chart looks great though! Don't give up hope...I totally thought I was out!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

cassidy- you are still way above the coverline!! you aren't out yet!


----------



## VivianJean

Ok..., so I'm trying this new things - it's not stressing, giving myself permission to eat and not freak out and gentle exercise. I'm hoping it all turns into some super zen this month. 

DH has already bought tickets to LA in Oct! He arrives late on Thursday the 10th. I'm due to O either Sat or Sunday so HUGE FX that this month we nail it (no pun intended... ok, ok, ok EVERY pun intended).

Our plans are to move to Denver. I like my job but I'm now very much unwilling to compromise the rest of my life for work. It's not as important to me as it once was. I love what I do but I can't have a relationship with it, or cuddle it, or even really talk about it with DH. 

We talked to his folks and they are on board to help us get a house - we are asset wealthy and savings poor right now so they are helping us with the deposit until our other house sells... Anyone on here from Pittsburgh and wants to buy an almost totally renovated house a few mins from Downtown and right near the gorgeous Squirrel Hill??

I'm excited. My housemate has already noticed a huge difference in my demeanor. 

I'm going to keep talking to my favorite production house in Denver. Fingers crossed I can land a gig there by late this year/early next.


----------



## VivianJean

Clyn and Nic.... your charts look GOOD. FX FX FX


----------



## NDTaber9211

I kept help but think that if my progesterone is this bad on clomid, how bad is it w/o it? If I don't get pregnant off of clomid I might be screwed.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amelia- yay! you seem so excited. So happy for you!!


----------



## asmcsm

Hay guys, sorry I haven't really been around today. Feeling kinda emotional and irritable so have been staying away from the boards. 4 more days until testing...will catch up later


----------



## frsttimemama

Don't give up Cass & Nichole! Both of your charts look great. You're not out til you're out!

AFM, I'm exhausted and crampy tonight. FX those are good thing. AF should technically be here tomorrow if I continue with 29 day cycles, but I'm only 7 dpo. Trying not to get my hopes too far up; I was a mess last cycle when AF showed.


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> I kept help but think that id my progesterone is this bad on clomid, how bad is it w/o it? If I don't get pregnant off of clomid I might be screwed.

I'm not too familiar with Clomid but could you just take a progesterone supplement to help in that department? I've read of lots of girls here in the forums who, after getting their levels checked, have used the suppositories and have been able to conceive. Is Clomid supposed to affect your progesterone levels?


----------



## NDTaber9211

It is suppose to make your levels better. Most doctors say they want to see progesterone levels around 15 on a medicated cycle. My doctor didn't say anything about supplements last time but I am going to bring it up.


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't blame you; I would, too! They can get you fixed up!

I would really love to get my BFP and not have to use clomid.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ok ladies, here is out new October thread :)

 Trick or treat, Baby feet, Give me some chubby cheeks to eat


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals. I was away all wkd, and couldn't possibly catch up. Can someone give me a summary?
Afm, had a LOVLEY wkd with my honey. We visited friends in Boston fri-sat, then went sailing all day Sunday. I'm so in love with him, it was such a nice nice weekend. 
Had a drs appt this morning with RE - he said a few things that really got me upset, and a couple good things as well. Basically, at 18 months ttc, and six cycles of clomid, our chances of conceiving naturally are low. OH continues to be supportive and positive and thinks nothing is wrong! All is well! We had a chemical so see! We can fertilize and egg! The next step would be some version of iui - medicated, monitored, etc. 
The up side of the visit was he'll let me continue on clomid thru the end of the year. So at least I will continue to have regular cycles with good ovulation. 
End of saga. :)


----------



## HWPG

Ps. The dr said the stats are against us, but our numbers are for us - there is still no reason, in any testing, why our sperm and egg haven't met up. So I guess that's sorta good ish news also...


----------



## jury3

Clomid helps your body produce healthy eggs and helps make sure it actually releases that healthy egg...healthy release of an egg equals good progesterone levels. 

Nichole-Your chart seriously looks amazing. I know exactly how you are feeling right now. I had 10.1 both months on clomid and I thought for sure I was out, there was no way I would get pregnant...incase you forgot, I'm pregnant with twins!!! My body released TWO healthy eggs and I still only had a 10.1. Even when I found out I was pregnant I was so worried about my progesterone and at 14dpo it was 53! I know it's hard to stay positive when you get numbers lower than expected, but you are definitely not out. You are never out til AF shows...


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-I'm sorry your RE apt kind of got you down...when would you start iui? I know it's hard to see the end in sight, but this is just one step closer to your baby :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Love the name, Nichole. Are you planning to test or wait?

Julie, you summarized it really well. I couldn't remember how it worked exactly. Hope you're doing well.

I'm already in bed. I am SO tired today!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I hate that you're struggling with all of this. I am happy though, that you are so in love with your OH. I think that you two can conquer this obstacle with enough time and each other's love and support. Praying for you.


----------

